# Hvide Sande 2013



## LAC (17. Dezember 2012)

Hallo freunde des hvide sande threads,

als kleines weihnachtsgeschenk, eröffne ich hiermit für euch, den aktuellen hvide sande thread  2013. :m

Wenn ich zurück schaue, so stelle ich fest, dass dieser vor jahren noch kleine hvide sande thread, stets eine jährliche vergrößerung aufweisen konnte. 
Inzwischen hat er sich etabliert und ist förmlich eine feste einrichtung geworden, die einmalig ist. Er zählt heute zu den ganz großen threads, mit seinen 1.744 antworten und 128.043 hits pro jahr, die im anglerboard vorhanden sind. 

Dafür möchte ich mich bei euch bedanken !

Die zahlen sprechen eine deutliche sprache und so entwickelte sich über diesen hvide sande thread, seit drei jahren vor ort, ein jährliches anglerboard treffen in den sommermonaten, wo mitglieder aber auch gäste sich treffen, gemeinsam angeln, erfahrungen austauschen kurz, einige nette stunden verbringen.

Für diese positive entwicklung hat jeder bordie hier im thread  beigetragen. Ich danke allen, die mit fachlichen aber auch mit lustigen  postings,  diesen thread farbenfroh gestaltet haben - so soll es weiter  gehen im  jahre 2013. 

Es soll ein platz werden, wo jeder, ob laie oder profi, fragen stellen  kann bzw. sein wissen, betreffend der angelei und vieles mehr posten kann. 

In  unseren reihen tummeln sich wissenschaftler,  angelprofis, anfänger und personen  die hier vor ort leben.  Es sind menschen wie du und ich, die  alle die angelei lieben und auf fragen, gezielte antworten geben  können. 

Es lohnt sich auch, mal einen rückblick im hvide sande thread 2012 oder 2011 zu werfen,   denn dort findet man sofort informationen über fischarten, die besten fangplätze und vieles mehr. 

Es wäre wünschenswert, wenn dieser thread eine kleine bereicherung wird, für unsere mitglieder sowie leser, damit sie ihren angelurlaub bzw. ferien, in einer der schönsten regionen dänemarks, noch besser gestalten können.

Alle die diese zeilen lesen, wünsche ich ein frohes und gesegnetes weihnachtsfest sowie einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr, gesundheit und viel spaß hier im thread und beim angeln.


----------



## anschmu (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

|gooda schließe ich mich an ! Wünsche allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und ein gesundes neues Jahr ! Man sieht sich in Hvidesande am Teich ! Gruß Andreas


----------



## towu (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Auch ich wünsche allen eine besinnliche Weihnachtszeit und einen guten Rutsch in das neue Jahr !



Viele Grüße


----------



## blue1887 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

#:Jo,wünschen denn allen auch Frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch ins Angeljahr 2013....im Mai wieder vor Ort#h
Petri Heil...


----------



## carpfreak1990 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin,

Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch in 2013 . Viel spass in Hvide.Sande.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

hmm 2013.. war da nicht noch was am 21 dez.??

also wenn uns nix auf dem kopf fällt schliesse ich mich mal an und wünsche allen eine gesegnete weihnachtszeit und einen guten rutsch  ins 2013.. ahjaa und bleibt gesund


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin Jungs,
auch ich wünsche Euch allen eine besinnliche Weihnachtszeit und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr, lasst es krachen.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## fischflotz (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Ich wünsche allen die nötige Ruhe um die Feiertage zu genießen. Einen fleissigen Weihnachtsmann und flutschigen Rutsch ins neue Jahr. 
Ich wünsch mir dicke Heringe und Hornis im Mai in HS.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## LAC (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Ein weltuntergang - wenn ich alle so sehe.


  Fast jeder mensch, hat in den letzten wochen durch die medien  etwas  vom  weltuntergang  gehört. Gestern sollte er stattfinden, so stand es im kalender geschrieben - bei  den himmelsguckern - den mayas . Was und wie es passieren sollte, wusste man nicht so genau.
  Einige sahen das schwarze loch in der milchstrasse als eine große gefahr, die anderen  sagten blödsinn,  daß ist doch eine bettgeschichte, das hat er unter der bettdecke gesehen.  Andere verwechselten den eisprung mit dem polsprung und erlebten schon eine  polumkehrung,  weil sie mehrmals vom weihnachtsmarkt – obwohl sie für die kälte mit glühwein vorgesorgt hatten  – nicht zuhause gelandet sind. 
   All dieses und vieles mehr,  bewegte die menschen  in den letzten tagen. Einige glaubten:  dass die zählung des maya kalenders  aufhört, so wie unser am 31.12. unser beginnt aber am 1. januar wieder erneut .   Darüber machte man sich erhebliche gedanken und einige  tierliebhaber  sogar sorgen, wie soll es denn weitergehen mit ihrem liebchen,  die stets  täglich zur bestimmten stunde gassi  gehen – wer macht dieses dann.  Schnell wurden den tieren dass zählen bei gebracht , damit sie es weiterhin pünktlich durchführen können  –  denn sie glauben, dass ihr tierchen –  weil es  ganz eng  verbunden ist mit natur und bettdecke  -  den weltuntergang überleben.  
  Eine frau rief mich an und teilte mir mit, daß  ihr mann in der nacht nicht nach hause gekommen ist, ob dieses mit dem weltuntegang zu tun hätte. Nein,  sagte ich, seine augen wurden ihm geöffnet und  es war  nur ein gewaltiger sonnensturm, den ihr mann  in der nacht erlebt hat.
  Eine andere  sah dieses alles anders und, sagte mir am telefon,  dass ihr mann angler ist und auch in der nacht nicht zuhause war und bei ihr jetzt der nullpunkt erreicht ist.  Unvorstellbar, sagt ich, dann bricht ja jetzt die welt zusammen für ihren mann. 
  In hvide sande war an der schleuse von neptun die rede, wenn der kommt soll die welt untergehen. Da sagte ein angler, den kenne ich aus cuxhaven – duhnen, dort führt neptun im watt, die prieltaufe bei den touristen durch.
  Da hörte ich, wie ein  kleines kind zu dem angler sagte: „ papa, bist du eigentlich bescheuert, hast du denn nur fische im kopf, wenn du  neptun hörst, denkst du sofort am  „gott des meeres“ und durch deinem kopf schwirren  wattwürmer, nur weil du nichts fängst.  Dieses ist nicht der neptun aus cuxhaven – es ist ein anderer.
   Die ganze welt spricht momentan vom  plante x, der neptun  genannt wird und ein unbekannter planet ist, der sich der erde nähert.  Du denket, wenn du neptut hörst  an wattwürmer, prieltaufe und nixen – schönen weltuntergang hast du im kopf.
  Mein  lieber sohn,  wenn du jetzt nicht artig bist und immer schön die wahrheit  sagst,  dann darfst du nicht mehr ins anglerboard rein und lügen -  dann  bricht für dich die welt zusammen.
  Zusammenbrüche über zusammenbrüche.


----------



## rainzor (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Otto, ich krieg Angst vor dir.

Ich wünsche euch allen auch eine schöne Weihnacht und einen guten Rutsch.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Jungs,
ich hatte heute meinen eigenen persönlichen Weltuntergang. 
ich mußte meinen besten Freund, meinen geliebten Hund, einschläfern lassen.
oh fuck ist das schwer.
vh
carsten


----------



## LAC (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ raizor
Rainer, du brauchst keine angst bekommen, ich bin einer, der gezeichnet ist von unserer natur - förmlich dem verrecken nah, dass einzige problem ist, dass meine gedanken nicht gut verdaubar sind. Für manch einen ist dieses ein großes problem, dieses kann ich ganz gut verstehen. 
Die welt wird nicht untergehen, fest steht, dass wir uns verändern werden, wobei es ungeeignet ist, am letzten tag noch schnell marxens "kapital" als lektüre auf dem totenbett zu lesen oder noch schnell bei ebay ein schnäppchen schlagen, damit man für den heringsfang in hvide sande die richtigen haken hat - obwohl man zufrieden ist, dass man luft bekommt und gar nicht reicher werden will und fische nicht verzehrt, weil sie gräten haben - da könnte man ja dran ersticken. Und wer will das schon am letzten tag.

Nun habe ich mal ahnenforschung betrieben und namentlich kam ich bis zum 30ig jährigen krieg, da wurden die kirchenbücher verbrannt. Jedoch habe ich weiter gesucht und kann heute nicht genau sagen ob ich aus dem "garten der lüste" stamme, so bezeichnete der künstler hieronymus bosch den garten eden, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:The_Garden_of_Earthly_Delights_by_Bosch_High_Resolution.jpg

Wobei albrecht dürer, den garten eden noch anders sah.
http://www.google.com/imgres?um=1&h...w=108&start=0&ndsp=23&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0,i:87

Nun sind das alles künstler - die ihre gedanken einen freien lauf lassen, so wie ich und kam ins zweifeln
Ich habe dann weiter gesucht und landete bei den wissenschaftlern, denn die sagen die wahrheit und ich habe eine frau aus meiner sippe gefunden. Denn wenn ich mich so anschaue, habe ich zweifel, ob ich aus dem paradies stamme, jedenfalls hat diese frau, die die wissenschaftler gefunden haben,  markante punkte, die oma, mama und mein papa schon hatten - ist das nicht schön.
http://www.focus.de/wissen/mensch/a...ungspartner-unserer-vorfahren_aid_662670.html

Denn die ähnlichkeit ist verblüffend, sie hat die hände von meinem vater, das hinterteil von meiner großmutter und die brust von meiner mutter, als ich noch nicht geboren war und der kopf mit dem großhirn, das bin ich - genau so sehe ich mich.


@ Carsten
das glaube ich dir !  Ich glaube jeder der hunde liebt und hatte, kennt solch eine situation - wollte nur mal eben beim dr. reinschauen mit dem hund - und es kam das gleiche dabei raus - mein sohn war auch dabei, der verstand die welt nicht mehr.
 Halte die ohren steif - das leben geht weiter.

Besinnliche weihnachten wünsche ich euch.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Otto 
Mir geht's genauso, gestern morgen war die Welt noch in Ordnung 
Wir dachten es wäre nur die Arthrose, aber ******* auch es war Krebs. Das leben geht weiter zweifelsohne, aber um ein Vielfaches ärmer. 
Lg
Carsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hei Carsten,#h

heule mit dir.:c

Meiner wurde vergiftet.


----------



## Angelprofesor (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

#h *Besinnliches Weihnachtsfest !.* #g
Wünscht eusch Angelprof.


----------



## mathei (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

werde dieses jahr das 1. mal diese region aufsuchen. sind vom 18.- 25.05. in Haurvig . da sollte was an herring und horni gehen. hoffe ich jedenfalls. falls es sich ergibt, werde ich mich auch mal in die brandung stellen. gibt es da irgendwo watwürmer zu kaufen ?


----------



## Harti (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ allen HS infizierten,

ich wünsche allen schöne Festtage verlebt zu haben und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!

@ otto
das nächste mal wenn du den neuen Jahreströt eröffnest, gebe das bitte im alten Tröt bekannt. Ich dachte schon, dass der Weltuntergang auf HS begrenzt war, da es im aboniertem HS 2012er Tröt unheimlich still wurde.|kopfkrat

@carsten
ich kann gut mitfühlen, da wir uneren Hund auch am 30.11. einschläfern lassen mussten.:c

Wir sehen uns im Juni 2013 in HS#h

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Harti schrieb:


> @ allen HS infizierten,
> 
> ich wünsche allen schöne Festtage verlebt zu haben und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!
> 
> ...


----------



## Harti (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Was die Eröffnung des neuen Trööts betrifft, so solltest du eigentlich gemerkt haben, das Otto da sehr schnell ist. Er lässt sich nicht die Butter vom Brot nehmen.|supergri[/QUOTE]


Hallo Jürgen,

ich habe das Gefühl, dass je älter unser Otto wird, er immer früher dazu kommt den neuen Tröt zu eröffnen. Eigentlich sollte er doch ruhiger treten. Hoffentlich macht er nicht gleich an Neujahr den 2014er Tröt auf und gibt den Hinweis auf die letzten Jahre.

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## LAC (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Jürgen,
wusste gar nicht, dass du mal einen hund hattest - wo vergiftet? Dieses ist ja nicht die feine art.
Gruß
@ Harti
Torsten, ich habe es nur aus gründen der sicherheit gemacht, jetzt steht er und ihr müsst nicht alle vergebens auf den 2013 thread warten - denn ruck zuck ist der frühling da - nur weil ihr etwas länger gewartet habt, weil keiner ihn eröffnet hat. Ich bin ein ausgelaugter knochen ein alter hund von einem tag. Jetzt kann jeder schnell sein wissen mitteilen, wann der hering kommt bzw. wo er sich zur zeit aufhält im mittelwasser oder in der bratpfanne, bzw. wie man ihn im jahre 2013 am besten überlisten. Nach dieses informationen, sollte die welt untergehen und einer durchkommen, hat dieser angler genügend platz an der schleuse. 
Problem ist, er kann leider keinen mehr fragen ob die gelandeten fische heringe sind.
Torsten, dir und simone eine guten rutsch ins neue jahr und melde dich vorher noch über skype.


----------



## Harti (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> Jürgen,
> wusste gar nicht, dass du mal einen hund hattest - wo vergiftet? Dieses ist ja nicht die feine art.
> Gruß
> @ Harti
> ...



Hallo Otto altes Haus,

wenn einer das Recht hat den HS Thread zu eröffnen bist du es!|bla:

Mit der Sicherheit ist es so eine Sache, der eine kommt zu früh, der andere stülpt sich einen drüber und andere verkriechen sich im Bunker. Ich habe gehört, dass es in Moskau den sicheren Bunkeraufenthalt zum vermeintlichen Weltuntergang mit Geldzurückgarantie gab, zumindest 50% wenn die Welt nicht untergeht. Die wissen wie mann Geld macht!

Sag mal, wird der Hering ab 10.06. da sein und auch der Hornhecht in rekordverdächtigen Größen? Ich habe da noch ein Ziel vor den Augen!:g 

Ich rufe demnächst mal durch! Ab Januar habe ich schnelles Internet, dann klappt es auch mit skype!

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> Jürgen,
> wusste gar nicht, dass du mal einen hund hattest - wo vergiftet? Dieses ist ja nicht die feine art.
> Gruß
> 
> ...


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Harti schrieb:


> Hallo Otto altes Haus,
> 
> wenn einer das Recht hat den HS Thread zu eröffnen bist du es!|bla:
> 
> ...


 

Torsten,#h

übernimmst du dich da nicht?|kopfkrat
Meine Besten waren bei ca. 1,10m, aber in Norge. :m


----------



## LAC (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Jürgen
das ist aber schön, dass du mit tieren groß geworden bist. Jetzt verstehe ich, dass wir so gut klar kommen, da ich inzwischen auch wie ein tier geworden bin. 
Als kleinkind hat man mir einen hund geschenkt, mit dem bin ich groß geworden - war super - später als ich dann groß war, habe ich einen als ersatzkind verschenkt.  Den hatten wir dann über 15 jahre, war einer von der schnellen rasse, den auch mein sohn noch kennengelernt hat - er hat darauf geritten.  Insgesammt ca 30 jahre hatte ich diese beiden tiere. 

Nun hat man festgestellt, dass hundehalter, langsam bestimmte züge von ihren hunden übernehmen, aber auch umgekehrt in der mode z.b. im design vom mäntelchen oder den zeitgemäßen gekrönten haarschnitt bei pudel.

Nun hatte ich kein boxer, sonst würde mir sicherlich - auch wenn ich noch so treue augen habe - das wasser aus dem munde laufen. Inzwischen hat man dieses zuchtmäßig bei den boxern im griff bekommen- sie seibern nicht mehr, weil die hundeliebe so unlecker war. 
Auch sonst habe ich keine züge von den hunden übernommen, jedoch von den fischen, denn ich hatte auch über 30 jahre ein aquarium. Bin ganz klein angefangen und aufgehört habe ich mit 400 ltr.salzwasser. Im becken waren nur wildfänge aus dem mittelmeer, war ja nur unter wasser, das formt einen. 
Nun mache ich mir gedanken, da ich förmlich nach fisch stinke, ob dieser geruch vom angeln oder in den jahren von den fischen kommt oder ob inzwischen die zeit gekommen ist, d.h. ich das alter habe, wo ein zersetzungsprozess langsam beginnt, dieses muss ich noch überprüfen.

@ Harti
Torsten, der hering sowie die hornhecht wird da sein. Wir  haben uns ja schon über diese rekordverdächtigen jungs unterhalten - ich  hatte ja schon einen gelandet, auch alles ausgefüllt mit zeugen, foto  usw.  - jedoch habe ich diesen fisch nicht eingereicht. Habe genug rekordfische  gezogen - die noch stehen und kaum geknackt werden können, da die fische  nicht größer werden sondern immer kleiner. 
Mein dornhai aus dem mittelmeer war 1,30 cm und laut der wissenschaft sollen sie dort nicht in der größe vorkommen wie in der nordsee, was aber nicht stimmt, da ich zig über ein meter am haken hatte. Wobei heute die berufsfischer, diese größen seit jahren nicht mehr in  der nordsee landen - grund sind die schillerlocken - heute steht er zum teil unter schutz.

Was jürgen sagt stimmt ! denn wir haben uns darüber unterhalten und er sagte mir, dass er in norwegen kapitale von über 1 m gefangen hat - es liegt schon einige jahre zurück.

Nun habe ich ja auch schon reichlich gefangen, in ganz europa - außer in norwegen, tausend waren es bestimmt in den jahren, jedoch kenne ich keinen fangplatz in europa, wo solche stückzahlen an hornhechte vorkommen - es hat etwas mit der schleuse zu tun, es ist zu kompliziert dieses jetzt genau zu erklären, da dort mehrere fakten eine rolle spielen.

Jedenfalls besteht hier eine gute chance einen kapitalen aus der menge zu erwischen, da man ja gezielt auf horhecht gehen kann. 
Torsten, ich schau mal nach, wie kapital die einzelnen fische in den leinenklassen momentan sein müssen um einen rekord zu knachen und teile dir dieses per pn mit.
Freue mich, wenn du skype hast, dann sehen wir uns.
Dänemark, so habe ich gestern im fernsehen gehört, soll europas schnellste internet haben. War erstaunt - wobei wir vor jahren schon - durch ein pilotprojekt -  das schnellste was dänemark hat, bekommen haben -  da träumt man noch in kopenhagen von. Surfen mit 100 megabyte pro sekunde im download möglich - so schnell kann man gar nicht die augen bewegen   bei herkömmlichem DSL sind es maximal 16 MBit/s.
Melde mich noch
Gruß


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Schön zu sehen dass der hvidesande tread 2013 schon läuft. 
Ich sehe es immer als ein gutes omen für das kommende jahr wenn es hie ein bischen früher losgeht. 
Einen gruss aus stuttgart
Olav


----------



## LAC (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Alle
 Nur zur information - man hat mir zur weihnachten boxhandschuh geschenkt, weil ich sie mir gewünscht habe, denn ich habe festgestellt, dass wir keinen moderator mehr haben. 
Nur eine kleine schutzmaßnahme, da jeder jetzt auf sich selbst angewiesen ist und ich oft mit der spitzen feder poste, obwohl es in unserem ring (thread) ja noch vorzüglich abläuft und kaum tiefschläge verteilt werden. 
Nun sagte man zu mir, du kannst aber doch gar nicht schreiben mit den boxhandschuhen, wie recht er hat, deshalb habe ich mich auf kopfnüsse spezialisiert. und wenn das immer noch nicht reicht, dann schlage ich voll mit den handschuhen  zu - damit das licht ausgeht - am bildschirm.

Auch in den anderen europ. ländern finde ich keine spezialisten d.h. moderatoren mehr - nun mache ich mir sorgen - ich hoffe ja nicht, dass ein virus ausgebrochen ist. 
Oder werden jetzt die europäischen ländern vernachlässigt.|supergri  

Wobei ich mir vorstellen kann, dass solch eine aufgabe sehr schwer ist, und nicht jeder vereinsangler, der um seine haustür etwas über den fischbestand sagen kann und auch für ordnung sorgt beim vereinsfest und am teich und schriftlich bei der fangstatistik alles richtig macht,  beherrscht diese fähigkeit und dann noch europaweit bzw. spezialisiert sein muss auf die nordischen oder südlichen länder.
Es ist wirklich schwer, wobei man viel rum kommt, da man morgens in norwegen ist und abends in sizilien und zwischendurch mal schnell mit einem auge in hvide sande schaut - ob alles richtig läuft.  
Da kann man schnell ins stolpern kommen, und man macht sich stundenlang gedanken nur über ein wort, da man glaubt es wäre ein autochtone fischart - obwohl es ein im lande sehr bekannter hotspot ist und in lütjenbömmel liegt. |supergri Nun fragt mich nicht, wo der liegt.


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Alle
> Nur zur information -* man hat mir zur weihnachten boxhandschuh geschenkt, weil ich sie mir gewünscht habe, denn ich habe festgestellt, dass wir keinen moderator mehr haben. *
> Nur eine kleine schutzmaßnahme, da jeder jetzt auf sich selbst angewiesen ist und ich oft mit der spitzen feder poste, obwohl es in unserem ring (thread) ja noch vorzüglich abläuft und kaum tiefschläge verteilt werden.
> Nun sagte man zu mir, du kannst aber doch gar nicht schreiben mit den boxhandschuhen, wie recht er hat, deshalb habe ich mich auf kopfnüsse spezialisiert. und wenn das immer noch nicht reicht, dann schlage ich voll mit den handschuhen zu - damit das licht ausgeht - am bildschirm.
> ...


 


Hallo Otto,#h

nutze doch die Handschuhe einfach dafür, dich selbst zu
disziplinieren.
Die Erfahrung der letzten Wochen hat doch gezeigt, dass
wir in diesem Forum auch alleine zurecht kommen.

PS.
Soll kein Schuss gegen Georg sein, der uns anscheinend auf einen guten Weg gebracht hat.#6


----------



## LAC (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Jürgen, 
dieses habe ich schon gemacht, habe mir selbst reichlich was auf die augen gehauen, nun kann ich kaum noch was lesen,  ich hoffe diese maßnahme oder auch selbstverstümmelung hilft, damit ich beim lesen nicht ausraste und mit der spitzen feder schreibe. Habe mir auch die hände zusammen gebunden, da ich sehr schnell schreiben kann - es dauert jetzt alles etwas  länger, da habe ich auch kein bock drauf. Jürgen, nun freuen sich welche, da ich so langsam geworden bin, das sieht aber nur optisch so aus, da ich zuhe augen jetzt habe, denn ich kann blind schreiben - und einige sagen, schneller sogar wie einige sprechen. Jürgen, das mit dem mod war ein kleiner scherz, aber es ist mir halt aufgefallen, da ich den 2012 tread sperren lassen wollte, ich brauche keinen und sollte es so ausarten, dass förmlich angriffe oder falsch zeugnis geschrieben wird  über personen   - dann schmunzele ich und glaub es mir, auch ohne mod, bekomme ich ihn still.
Etwas überheblich - aber zum glück habe ich nicht geschlafen im leben.
Nun wünsche ich allen eine guten rutsch - mein freund udo lindenberg aäußert sich jetzt im fernsehen.
Gruss - habe gerade geduscht - jetzt kann geknallt werden..


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen,
> dieses habe ich schon gemacht, habe mir selbst reichlich was auf die augen gehauen, nun kann ich kaum noch was lesen, ich hoffe diese maßnahme oder auch selbstverstümmelung hilft, damit ich beim lesen nicht ausraste und mit der spitzen feder schreibe. Habe mir auch die hände zusammen gebunden, da ich sehr schnell schreiben kann - es dauert jetzt alles etwas länger, da habe ich auch kein bock drauf. Jürgen, nun freuen sich welche, da ich so langsam geworden bin, das sieht aber nur optisch so aus, da ich zuhe augen jetzt habe, denn ich kann blind schreiben - und einige sagen, schneller sogar wie einige sprechen. Jürgen, das mit dem mod war ein kleiner scherz, aber es ist mir halt aufgefallen, da ich den 2012 tread sperren lassen wollte, ich brauche keinen und sollte es so ausarten, dass förmlich angriffe oder falsch zeugnis geschrieben wird über personen - dann schmunzele ich und glaub es mir, auch ohne mod, bekomme ich ihn still.
> Etwas überheblich - aber zum glück habe ich nicht geschlafen im leben.
> Nun wünsche ich allen eine guten rutsch - mein freund udo lindenberg aäußert sich jetzt im fernsehen.
> Gruss -* habe gerade geduscht - jetzt kann geknallt werden..*


 

Otto,#h

wer ist denn die Glückliche?  Komm gut rein





















ins Jahr 2013.|supergri


----------



## LAC (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Jürgen,
ich kenne sie auch nicht, habe verschlossene augen und gefesselte hände - zum glück habe ich ein feingefühl und einen ausgeprägten geruchssinn - morgen sage ich es dir, da ich kein schnupfen habe und mein zeh noch beweglich ist.
bumm, bumm, bumms - sternchen werden sichtbar


----------



## Costas (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Godt Nytår!

Hilsner,
Costas


----------



## Angelprofesor (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

#h Hallo Costas, dir und allen Hvide Sande Freunden Godt nytår wünscht Vladi. #6


----------



## carpfreak1990 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

frohes neue euch allen.

gruß
jonas


----------



## Harti (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

ich wünsche allen HS infizierten ein frohes, gesundes und fischreiches neues Jahr!#h

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Floschi (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Ich wünsche Euch allen ein frohes neues Jahr, viele Fische und Gesundheit!

|laola:


----------



## Michael_05er (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Auch von mir ein frohes neues Jahr an alle Hvide-Sande-Freunde. Gesundheit, Glück und dicke Heringe!

Und ein herzliches Beileid an die traurigen Hundefreunde. Ich mag nicht daran denken, wie es sein wird, einen unserer Begleiter zu verlieren... Haltet die Ohren steif!

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Ich schließe mich den guten Wünschen auch an.#6

Gleichfalls hoffe ich etwas blauäugig, dass wir die Harmonie
der letzten Beiträge durch das Jahr retten können.

Werde jedenfalls dran arbeiten, und bitte alle denen ich auf
die Füße getreten habe um Abbitte.:m


----------



## goeddoek (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Godt nyt år, ihr "Verrückten"  #h

Wünsche Euch ein tolles, gesundes neues Jahr voller Angelabenteuer :vik:



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Gleichfalls hoffe ich etwas blauäugig, dass wir die Harmonie
> der letzten Beiträge durch das Jahr retten können.




Könnt ihr bestimmt. Dies war ja immer mein Lieblingsbereich, da es so gut wie nie zu richtig Stress kam - Dänemarkurlauber ( vor allem die eingefleischten ! ) sind eben angenehm anders |supergri

In diesem Sinne weiterhin viel Spaß beim Erfahrungsaustausch und "dumm Tüüch schnacken" #h


----------



## Pit der Barsch (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Jeg ønsker alle sammen godt nytt år.
Hilsen fra Tyland#h


----------



## Pit der Barsch (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Jeg ønsker alle sammen godt nytt år.
Hilsen fra Tyskland#h


----------



## LAC (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Auch allen eine gutes neues jahr und verzeiht mir, wenn ich ab und zu mal nicht die richtigen wörter gefunden habe, wenn´s um den hering ging, es viel mir oft sehr schwer - ich war dann förmlich sprachlos und bin dann oft gedanklich ausgerutscht und beim sardellengeruch gelandet bzw. hatte ander schöne dinge im  kopf, wo jeder mitreden bzw. etwas posten kann.

Jürgen, inzwischen habe ich die augen etwas auf, kann die finger bewegen und es war der hammer,  was ich alles sehen konnte - ich sah die sternchen förmlich vom himmel fallen, dieses kommt nur einmal im jahr vor, es war ein genuss,  so haben wir gebummst und es hat richtig geknallt.
Aber ich glaube nicht nur wir, sondern auch andere haben dieses - ich hoffe sie haben sich nicht die finger dabei verbrannt.


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> Auch allen eine gutes neues jahr und verzeiht mir, wenn ich ab und zu mal nicht die richtigen wörter gefunden habe, wenn´s um den hering ging, es viel mir oft sehr schwer - ich war dann förmlich sprachlos und bin dann oft gedanklich ausgerutscht und beim sardellengeruch gelandet bzw. hatte ander schöne dinge im kopf, wo jeder mitreden bzw. etwas posten kann.
> 
> Jürgen, inzwischen habe ich die augen etwas auf, kann die finger bewegen und es war der hammer, was ich alles sehen konnte - ich sah die sternchen förmlich vom himmel fallen, dieses kommt nur einmal im jahr vor, es war ein genuss, so haben wir gebummst und es hat richtig geknallt.
> Aber ich glaube nicht nur wir, sondern auch anderen habe dieses - ich hoffe sie haben sich nicht die finger dabei verbrannt.


 

Otto,#h

schön, dass du deinen schrägen Humor noch hat.:q
Denk an mein Angebot bezüglich der Arztpapiere.


----------



## LAC (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Otto,#h
> 
> schön, dass du deinen schrägen Humor noch hat.:q
> Denk an mein Angebot bezüglich der Arztpapiere.




Mann gönnt sich ja sonst nichts - ich denke dran und rufe dich noch vorher an.
Gruß


----------



## wulliw (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

noch 139 tage und der rest von heute. DK wir kommen:vik:

dieses jahr das 5. in DK . und ich muß sagen . ich habe noch kein mal bereut. im gegenteil.
|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



wulliw schrieb:


> noch 139 tage und der rest von heute. DK wir kommen:vik:
> 
> dieses jahr* das 5. in DK .* und ich muß sagen . ich habe noch kein mal gereut. im gegenteil.
> |wavey:|wavey:


 


Wulliw,#h

dann hast du zu mir noch 30 Jahre aufzuholen.


----------



## wulliw (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

ich habe ja auch noch zeit . sooooo alt bin ich ja auch noch nicht:m:m


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



wulliw schrieb:


> ich habe ja auch noch zeit . sooooo alt bin *ich* ja auch noch nicht:m:m


 


Danke #t


----------



## wulliw (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

das war jetzt nicht auf  dich bezogen . da ich ja auch nicht weiß wie alt du bist. 
außerdem möchte ich ja auch einen schönen urlaub in HS verbringen.
vieleicht trifft man sich ja mal.|wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



wulliw schrieb:


> das war jetzt nicht auf dich bezogen . da ich ja auch nicht weiß wie alt du bist.
> außerdem möchte ich ja auch einen schönen urlaub in HS verbringen.
> *vieleicht trifft man sich ja mal*.|wavey:


 

Dann stell dich mal auf ein paar Biere ein. :q


----------



## wulliw (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

daran soll es nicht scheitern:m:m


----------



## LAC (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Jürgen, 
das hört sich ja gut an, d.h. du willst dieses jahr nach hvide sande kommen um ein zwei bierchen zu trinken - ich komme dann auch und bringe reibekuchen mit.
Da haste aber von wulliv einen verbraten bekommen du alter sack. 
Gleich kommt eine pn.


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen,
> das hört sich ja gut an, d.h. du willst dieses jahr nach hvide sande kommen um ein zwei bierchen zu trinken - ich komme dann auch und bringe reibekuchen mit.
> Da haste aber von wulliv einen verbraten bekommen du alter sack.
> Gleich kommt eine pn.


 

Otto,#h

werde dieses Jahr nicht kommen. Habe das Haus bereits storniert.
Wirst die Fladen wohl in D`dorf essen müssen.:m
Otto, bist du eingeschlafen, oder haste Gischt in den Fingern? Sehe 
nichts von einer PN.


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Otto,#h
> 
> werde dieses Jahr nicht kommen. Habe das Haus bereits storniert.
> Wirst die Fladen wohl in D`dorf essen müssen.:m
> ...



Phuuuhahaha!! geht es dir genauso???? ich habe vorhin mit ihm über skype geredet so mit webcam und allem drum und dran. plötzlich stejt er auf und sagt er kommt gleich wieder das war vor ca 1 stunde seit dem wird der anruf von ihm "gehalten mehr aber auch  nicht. er isst weg und kommt nicht wieder.... ein verrückter kerl


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



olav-aus-zuff schrieb:


> Phuuuhahaha!! geht es dir genauso???? ich habe vorhin mit ihm über skype geredet so mit webcam und allem drum und dran.* plötzlich stejt er auf* und sagt er kommt gleich wieder das *war vor ca 1 stunde* seit dem wird der anruf von ihm "gehalten mehr aber auch nicht. er isst weg *und kommt nicht wieder*.... ein verrückter kerl


 


Olav,#h

vielleicht die Prostata?|kopfkrat


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

nee ich glaube das telefon hat geklingelt.... oder so was.


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



olav-aus-zuff schrieb:


> nee ich glaube das telefon hat geklingelt.... oder so was.


 

War wohl der Urologe. :m


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> War wohl der Urologe. :m



neee urologen kommen in der nacht ....wenns keiner sieht.....


----------



## LAC (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Jürgen und olav
es war keine prostata und kein urologe - es war eine frau, die ich gut kenne und meine stimme hören wollte - deshalb habe ich euch beiden einfach zur seite geschoben bzw. weggedrückt - nächstes mal werdem ich eine konferenzschaltung machen, dann könnt ihr auch daran teilnehmen und ich kann dann in ruhe zur toilette gehen - nun musste ich mir alles verkneifen, da ich sie auch sehen konnte.


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen und olav
> es war keine prostata und kein urologe - es war eine frau, die ich gut kenne und meine stimme hören wollte -* deshalb habe ich euch beiden einfach zur seite geschoben bzw. weggedrückt - nächstes mal werdem ich eine konferenzschaltung machen*, dann könnt ihr auch daran teilnehmen und ich kann dann in ruhe zur toilette gehen - nun musste ich mir alles verkneifen, da ich sie auch sehen konnte.


 

Otto,#h

die Konferenzschaltung ist nicht nötig.#d
Aber Olav und ich werden uns mal Gedanken über deine
Prioritätenliste machen,* guter Freund*.|gr:


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

ja na klar, 
wenn die frauen ins spiel kommen müssen die kumpels warten. da gibt kein halten mehr......


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



olav-aus-zuff schrieb:


> ja na klar,
> wenn die frauen ins spiel kommen müssen die kumpels warten. da gibt kein halten mehr......


 

Olav, ob Inge informiert ist? |kopfkrat|supergri


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Olav, ob Inge informiert ist? |kopfkrat|supergri


keine ahnung, vielleicht sollte sie ihn ab und zu zur abkühlung mal zum heringe fangen ans wasser schicken.


----------



## mottejm (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo,
Erst mal euch allen aus Leipzig ein gutes neues Jahr mit vielen Fischen und Gesundheit.
Am 16.03. habe ich eine Woche Zeit. Ist da der Hering schon da, normal ja oder?

Jürgen


----------



## LAC (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



mottejm schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Erst mal euch allen aus Leipzig ein gutes neues Jahr mit vielen Fischen und Gesundheit.
> Am 16.03. habe ich eine Woche Zeit. Ist da der Hering schon da, normal ja oder?
> 
> Jürgen



Jürgen, 
du beantwortest deine frage ja schon selbst mit: normal ja oder?
Ich sage, nur wenn du glück hast  und da habe ich recht.
Sicher ist, drei wochen später - kannst du dieses nicht, muss du damit leben - wir können uns jetzt auch was vormachen und ich sage: Jürgen, die sind schon am 16.3. da und du kannst sie 24 std fangen, da nachts die strassenlampen an sind.|supergri Aber hau mir keinen in die fresse, wenn das licht aus ist und dein eimer leer - dann hast du etwas falsch gemacht z.b. etwas zu früh hs aufgesucht.


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> Jürgen,
> du beantwortest deine frage ja schon selbst mit: normal ja oder?
> Ich sage, nur wenn du glück hast  und da habe ich recht.
> Sicher ist, drei wochen später - kannst du dieses nicht, muss du damit leben - wir können uns jetzt auch was vormachen und ich sage: Jürgen, die sind schon am 16.3. da und du kannst sie 24 std fangen, da nachts die strassenlampen an sind.|supergri Aber hau mir keinen in die fresse, wenn das licht aus ist und dein eimer leer - dann hast du etwas falsch gemacht z.b. etwas zu früh hs aufgesucht.


 


Glaube auch, dass um diese Zeit eine Portion Glück nötig
ist.:m


----------



## Pit der Barsch (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Was machen die Heringe =?=


----------



## anschmu (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Was machen die Heringe =?=


:vik: SCHWIMMEN :vik:


----------



## AAlfänger (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



anschmu schrieb:


> :vik: SCHWIMMEN :vik:


Gute Antwort#6
frage ist nur,ob Pfanne oder Wasser.
Aber jetzt mal im ernst, ich habe vor zwei Tagen auf NDR 2 gehört, das vor Rügen die ersten Heringe und zwar richtig fette gefangen wurden von den Fischern. Frage ist nur, ob die Laichwanderung mit den Nordsee-Heringen gleichzeitig stattfindet!;+
Gruß AAlfänger


----------



## anschmu (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@aalfänger ! Glaube nicht das der Hering in HS schon fängig ist , aber wer da ist kann ja schon mal probieren ! Meines wissens sind sie ab Anfang/Mitte April im Fjord ! Muß mal googeln wann dies Jahr Heringsfestival ist !


----------



## AAlfänger (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Kommt mir auch ein bischen früh vor, aber da es wohl ein anderer Stamm ist könnte es ja sein. Übrigens das Festival ist immer in der letzten Aprilwoche. Das muß ich mir aber nicht antun. Ich bin mit 5 Kumpeln vom 4.5.-11.5. in Nr. Lingvig und hoffe das wir die Heringe zum sofortigen Verzehr dort noch fangen können. Ansonsten bleibt noch der Forellenteich an der Schleuse, dort habe ich letztes Jahr im August gut gefangen.

:vik:
MFG AAlfänger


----------



## Graf Cartman (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo in die nette Runde, 

ich werde dieses Jahr im September zum ersten mal nach Hvide Sande fahren genauer gesagt hier hin

http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&rlz=1T4ACAW_deDE469DE466&q=3+Tyskerhavnen,+Hvide+Sande,+Midtjylland,+D%C3%A4nemark&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hq=&hnear=0x464a5e921f5faf39:0xf73b5091e5af,Tyskerhavnen+3,+6960+Hvide+Sande,+D%C3%A4nemark&gl=de&sa=X&ei=cdnzUK_lPMmHtQb-loC4BA&ved=0CDEQ8gEwAA

Wir haben ein solches Hausboot gemietet. 

Nun zu meinen Fragen: 

1. Gibt es dort in der Nähe ein Angelgeschäft? Um den Angelschein für Dänemark zu kaufen? 
2. Wird es wohl erlaubt sein von diesem Hausboot zu angeln? 
3. Lohnt es sich im Fjord auf Hecht zu angeln? Ist dies erlaubt? 
4. Gibt es im Fjord evtl. Hotspots? 
5. Wie sieht es mit den Preisen für Köder und Zubehör aus, besser in Deutschland kaufen oder lieber vor Ort? 
6. Kann man dort auch in der Brandung fischen? 
7. Welche Methoden und Gerät ist bei der Brandungsangelei angebracht? 

Ich denke vieles wurde schonmal gefragt und auch beantwortet allerdings war ich jetzt zu Faul um die Threads komplett zu lesen. |uhoh:

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir meine Fragen beantworten?!?! 

Petri Heil 

Graf Cartman


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Mal ein Update auch hier zu einem Thema welches vor knapp 2 Jahren von mir im Hvide-Sande-Thread 2011 losgetreten wurde und im folgenen einigen an "Emotionswellen" auch hier schlug, nämlich der Lachs-Mast-Anlage in HS (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=205712&highlight=Unterschriftensammlung&page=55 ).

Wie Costas im Skjern-Au-Thread (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=254969&page=3 ) schon froh verkündet hat, hat der Betreiber dieser Anlage (die wohl weitergebaut wurde trotz laufender Klage) jetzt erst mal gewaltig eins "vor den Latz" bekommen!
Laut Urteil des Dänischen Natur- und Umwelt Beschwerdeausschuss ist die Anlage so wie sie geplant und gebaut wurde nicht rechtens!:vik:
http://www.sportsfiskeren.dk/en-sejr-for-den-danske-vildlaks

Die Konsequenzen für den Betreiber können nun wohl lt. dänischem Anglerverband folgende sein:
- Mit der Produktion total aufzuhören (was natürlich das beste wäre)
- Eine Lösung finden, damit überhaupt keine Duftstoffe in den Fjord fliessen
- Eine Lösung finden, damit kein Abwasser in den Fjord kommt.

Egal was es letztlich wird, es ist erst einmal ein Sieg des Umweltschutzes über die Profitgier und wird den voreiligen Betreiber der Anlage 'ne Stange Geld kosten!#6

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



anschmu schrieb:


> @aalfänger ! Glaube nicht das der Hering in HS schon fängig ist , aber wer da ist kann ja schon mal probieren ! Meines wissens sind sie ab Anfang/Mitte April im Fjord ! *Muß mal googeln wann dies Jahr Heringsfestival ist !*




Sollte wie in den vergangenen Jahren das letzte WE im
April sein. :m



*Sorry AAlfänger, hatte dein Posting nicht gesehen.*


----------



## Michael_05er (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Graf Cartman schrieb:


> Nun zu meinen Fragen:
> 
> 1. Gibt es dort in der Nähe ein Angelgeschäft? Um den Angelschein für Dänemark zu kaufen?
> 2. Wird es wohl erlaubt sein von diesem Hausboot zu angeln?
> ...


Hi,
zu den Fragen 1, 3, 4 und 6: Ja :q 
Etwas detaillierter: Angelschein kannst Du im Internet vorab holen, oder vor Ort z.B. bei Kott Fritid am Kreisel in Hvide Sande. Da gibt es auch alles an Angelzubehör und Ködern. Gegenüber ist noch ein Laden mit Outdoor und Angelsachen. Ich würde aber das Zubehör vorher daheim besorgen. Gute Ecken für Hecht findest Du eher am Südzipfel des Fjordes und in den weiter südlich liegenden Seen/Vorläufern des Fjordes.

Zu 2: Ich denke schon, warum nicht? Achtung: Ich hab mal gelesen, dass in Irland auf Hausbooten Maden als Angelköder verboten sind, ich weiß nicht, wie das bei Eurem ist.

Zu 6/7: Brandungsangeln kann man an vielen Ecken, da ist aber eher kräftiges Gerät gefragt, da die Strömung recht kräftig ist. Alternativ kann man aktiv mit einer kräftigen Spinnrute oder Karpfenrute mit Rollblei-Montage oder Buttlöffel angeln. Das habe ich mal gemacht und auch was gefangen.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## AAlfänger (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Sollte wie in den vergangenen Jahren das letzte WE im
> April sein. :m
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Jürgen,
das macht nichts.Doppelt hält besser. Wie gesagt, ich wollte mein Rentnerdasein nicht durch ein Heringsblei oder Vorfach von wilden Gesellen dort an der Schleuße beenden.

@ Anschmu, ich habe dir einmal Unrecht getan, als du auf einen Beitrag hier nicht so geantwortet hast, wie ich es vieleicht gemacht hätte. Dafür entschuldige ich mich bei dir. Hier ist nämlich heute auch ein Beitrag, auf dem man nur so antworten kann, wie du es gemacht hast. Wenn einer zu faul zum Lesen ist, soll er doch sehen, wo er etwas erfährt. Wir könnten ja eventuell etwas singen, aber vieleicht hat er auch keine lust zu hören;+

Gruß Jürgen#6
PS: Hinter der Tankstelle Richtung Sondervig kann man den Eimer Heringe für7,50€ kaufen, vollkommen ungefährlich:q


----------



## Graf Cartman (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@Michael_05er 

Vielen Dank für die Info´s das hört sich schonmal nicht schlecht an. 
Und vielen Dank für den Link. Der hat mich wirklich schonmal weitergebracht. #6
Ist gar nicht so leicht passende Info´s im Netz zu finden. 

Die Vorläufer des Fjordes sind die Sagenumwobenen Auen nichtwahr?? 

Nun noch die Frage was heisst kräftiges Gerät Brandungsrute und Rolle ist soweit klar, welche Schnurstärke sollte ich wählen? Mono 35er oder eher 40er?? 

@Aalfänger 

Vielen Dank für den Seitenhieb!! #6Aber Katzengejammer kann ich gar nicht gebrauchen!! :q

Allerdings wird in den Threads sehr viel Privates bequatert, sodass es für einen aussenstehenden sehr anstrengend ist, das hilfreiche von dem nicht so hilfreichen herauszufiltern. 
Es ist ja nicht so als hätte ich es nicht wenigstens Versucht. |bigeyes

In diesem Sinne 
Petri Heil 
Graf Cartman 

Bin nicht bös sollte mir nochjemand weiterhelfen.


----------



## LAC (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ aalfänger
ich lese gerade, dass hinter der tankstelle, ein eimer heringe für 7,5 euro verkauft wird - ist normal, von anglern - auch normal.:q

@ Graf Cartmann
bei brandungsangeln hier in der gegend werden fische gefangen, die in gramm gerechnet werden, dann und wann mal ein kleiner dorsch, je dünner deine schnur ist, je weniger druck steht von strömung drauf - ich sage 35 mono reicht aus. Blei usw. hat etwas mit der strömung und platz zu tun.

Gruß


----------



## AAlfänger (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Lac,
vor 3 Jahren haben wir hinter dem Eiswerk von einer kleinen Mole ganz entspannt Heringe und Hornhechte gefangen, während vorne an der Schleuse die '' Angler'' sich die Bleie und Vorfächer um die Ohren hauten. Vorne ist da auch eine Wasserentnahmestelle. Dort saß ein man und war am Heringe säubern. Der erzählte dann auf Nachfrage, das er die dort hinter der Tankstelle gekauft hatte. Da wir den nächsten Tag abreisen wollten und der eine von uns gerne noch ein paar Heringe haben wollte sind wir dort hingefahren. Dort lag denn ein Kutter, der gerade gelöscht wurde. Dort haben wir denn die Heringe gekauft und nicht vo Anglern!
MFG Jürgen


----------



## Michael_05er (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Graf Cartman schrieb:


> Die Vorläufer des Fjordes sind die Sagenumwobenen Auen nichtwahr??
> 
> Nun noch die Frage was heisst kräftiges Gerät Brandungsrute und Rolle ist soweit klar, welche Schnurstärke sollte ich wählen? Mono 35er oder eher 40er??


Mit "Vorläufer" meine ich diese Ecke. In den Auen gibt es auch Hecht, aber von den Experten wird eigentlich immer der Teil empfohlen. Zum Brandungsangeln kann ich nichts sagen, es wird nur immer von schweren Gewichten gesprochen wegen der starken Strömung. Ich habe mit dünner geflochtener und Buttlöffel geangelt, aber die Montage musste auch nicht liegenbleiben. Hier gibt es auch noch einige Infos rund um Hvide Sande.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## LAC (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Hallo Lac,
> vor 3 Jahren haben wir hinter dem Eiswerk von einer kleinen Mole ganz entspannt Heringe und Hornhechte gefangen, während vorne an der Schleuse die '' Angler'' sich die Bleie und Vorfächer um die Ohren hauten. Vorne ist da auch eine Wasserentnahmestelle. Dort saß ein man und war am Heringe säubern. Der erzählte dann auf Nachfrage, das er die dort hinter der Tankstelle gekauft hatte. Da wir den nächsten Tag abreisen wollten und der eine von uns gerne noch ein paar Heringe haben wollte sind wir dort hingefahren. Dort lag denn ein Kutter, der gerade gelöscht wurde. Dort haben wir denn die Heringe gekauft und nicht vo Anglern!
> MFG Jürgen



Jürgen,
nicht schlecht, vom kutter  geht das schnell und ist das beste, denn  die fangen ja schon welche, wenn in hvide sande noch keine sind. Dieses würde ich alle anglern empfehlen, wenn sie nur am wochenende kommen - d.h. nur ein, zwei tage  und dann - warum auch immer - keine heringe im hafen oder an der mole landen können  - preiswerter und schneller geht es nicht. 
Das mit dem heringsverkauf vom angler, wird dort gemunkelt, so ist es mir zu ohren gekommen. Dort blüht ja u.a. auch ein reger verkauf von gebrauchte und selbstgemachte heringsbleie, die dort in der heringszeit von personen mit einem bauchladen angeboten werden.
Viel geld liegt dort auf grund, wenn an der schleuse nicht so eine strömung wäre, hätten die schollen beim einbuddeln probleme - durch den bleiteppich. 
Ich habe mal eine schnorchelrunde um die lange mole gemacht und bin dann und wann abgetaucht und habe miesmuscheln gepflückt aber auch gleichzeitig angelmontagen und system entfernt - zwei tüten hatte ich dabei, eine für die miesmuscheln und eine für die montagen.
Die eine war voll mit miesmuscheln und die andere hatte einen gegenwert von ca. 150 euro. - das ganze dauerte nicht länger als 30 minuten, wobei du natürlich dich im wasser bewegen muss.
Der hammer war vor jahren, ein schnochler an der mole in hs, ich beobachtete ihn, da er eigenartige bewegungen machte - ich sah nie seine hände, die waren immer unter wasser. Schaute sich jedoch förmlich jedes loch zwischen den steinen an - als er am ende der mole aus dem wasser kletterte, da hatte er sich mit der harpune einige meeräschen geschossen - das war der hammer und auch eine frechheit, da es nicht erlaubt ist und dort auch angler waren
Die meeräschen sind ja leichte beute, da sie sich kaum bewegen, wenn sie am grasen sind und hauen auch nicht ab, sie grasen weiter, wenn man sich ruhig verhält und dann macht´s bumms - d.h. geräuschlos, da es eine gummistrang harpune war.


----------



## AAlfänger (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Otto,
wenn man deine Beiträge hier verfolgt, könnte manch einer auf die Idee kommen, das du übertreibst. Aber alle langjährigen Hvide Sande Kenner, zu denen ich mich auch zähle können die Richtigkeit bestätigen. Die Gier scheint bei vielen die letzten verbliebenen Funktionen des Verstandes auszuschalten.#d

MFG Jürgen


----------



## LAC (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,
> wenn man deine Beiträge hier verfolgt, könnte manch einer auf die Idee kommen, das du übertreibst. Aber alle langjährigen Hvide Sande Kenner, zu denen ich mich auch zähle können die Richtigkeit bestätigen. Die Gier scheint bei vielen die letzten verbliebenen Funktionen des Verstandes auszuschalten.#d
> 
> MFG Jürgen



Jürgen,
da gebe ich dir recht, dass einige glauben ich spinne und übertreibe, solln sie es. Nun laufe ich ja nicht mit verschlossenen augen rum und kenne so manches angelplätzchen in der welt,  sowie reichlich angler, darunter habe ich sogar freunde. Da sehe und höre ich einiges, wenn man es schriftlich festhalten würde, entstehen interessante und spannende bücher. Man glaubt es nicht, wie ideenreich einige sind. Wobei ich über einen bleiverkäufer mit seinem bauchladen oder ein angler der fische verkauft,  schmunzeln kann. Durchleuchten man die angelei in europa und was man daraus machen kann,  wird sie so farbenfroh wie ihre menschen sind.
Gruß
In frankreich lebt ein bekannter berufsangler, der sich nur auf den wolfsbarsch spezialisiert hat und diese fischart, weltweit an die bekanntesten gourmet läden verkauft - lebt bestens davon. Nun behandelt er den fisch - schon vom fang an - ganz anders, als ein angler der in hvide sande sie im farbeimer hältert oder ein fischer mit seinen netzen und gummistiefeln.
Das macht sich im geschmack aber auch im preis bemerkbar.

So manch ein angler würde mit ihm tauschen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> Jürgen,
> da gebe ich dir recht, dass einige glauben ich spinne und übertreibe, solln sie es. Nun laufe ich ja nicht mit verschlossenen augen rum und kenne so manches angelplätzchen in der welt, sowie reichlich angler, darunter habe ich sogar freunde. Da sehe und höre ich einiges, wenn man es schriftlich festhalten würde, entstehen interessante und spannende bücher. Man glaubt es nicht, wie ideenreich einige sind. Wobei ich über einen bleiverkäufer mit seinem bauchladen oder ein angler der fische verkauft, schmunzeln kann. Durchleuchten man die angelei in europa und was man daraus machen kann, wird sie so farbenfroh wie ihre menschen sind.
> Gruß
> In frankreich lebt ein bekannter berufsangler, der sich nur auf den wolfsbarsch spezialisiert hat und diese fischart, weltweit an die bekanntesten gourmet läden verkauft - lebt bestens davon*. Nun behandelt er den fisch - schon vom fang an - ganz anders, als ein angler der in hvide sande sie im farbeimer hältert oder ein fischer mit seinen netzen und gummistiefeln.*
> ...


 


Otto,#h

da hast du recht. Für makellose Exemplare mit perfektem
Schuppenkleid werden bis zu 50€ je Kilo gefordert und auch
gezahlt.


----------



## Michael_05er (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Otto,#h
> 
> da hast du recht. Für makellose Exemplare mit perfektem
> Schuppenkleid werden bis zu 50€ je Kilo gefordert und auch
> gezahlt.


Ich habe gerade einige Folgen "Hochseecowboys" (engl. "Wicked Tuna",  glaube ich) geschaut. Da geht es um Tunfischangler an der amerikanischen Ostküste. Die fangen professionell Tunfische mit der Angel, die größten Exemplare bringen bis zu 10000 Euro ein. Vom Kilopreis her kann das mit dem Wolfsbarsch aber nicht mithalten, das sind dann Fische von fast 500kg... Tauschen will ich mit denen übrigens nicht 
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade einige Folgen "Hochseecowboys" (engl. "Wicked Tuna", glaube ich) geschaut. Da geht es um Tunfischangler an der amerikanischen Ostküste. Die fangen professionell Tunfische mit der Angel, die größten Exemplare bringen bis zu 10000 Euro ein. Vom Kilopreis her kann das mit dem Wolfsbarsch aber nicht mithalten, das sind dann Fische von fast 500kg... Tauschen will ich mit denen übrigens nicht
> Grüße,
> Michael


 

Michael,#h

ich kann die Quelle leider nicht mehr nennen, aber vor ein paar Wochen ist ein "Roter Thun" (blue Fin) in Japan für über
eine Million Dollar gekauft worden.:m #q#q#q


----------



## Angelprofesor (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Michael,#h
> 
> ich kann die Quelle leider nicht mehr nennen, aber vor ein paar Wochen ist ein "Roter Thun" (blue Fin) in Japan für über
> eine Million Dollar gekauft worden.:m #q#q#q


 
#h Hallo Jürgen, das habe ich auch gehört, es war bei N24 und in RTL Nachrichten. #g

Grüß aus Berlin
Vladi


----------



## LAC (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Jürgen Breithardt
freut mich, dass du darüber informiert bist - ja. die summe wird bezahlt für den wolfsbarsch - es sind feinschmecker, ich glaube nicht, dass ein schnäppchenjäger oder angler den betrag für ein kg wolfsbarsch zahlt. Ich habe eine dukumentation gesehen, er fängt reichlich jeden tag - er zupft sie förmlich.

@ Michael05
Vor jahren habe ich darüber etwas gelesen aber auch gesehen im fernsehen, irgenwo habe ich sogar einige unterlagen über diesen thunfischfang an der amerikanischen ostküste - sie werden von anglern,  die für diese fahrt bezahlen, mit der angel gefangen - so wie ich mich entsinne, gehören jedoch die fische dem eigner bzw. kapitän, der sie nach japan verkauft. Die fangstatistik ist gewaltig, und es ist eine ganz hohe pozentzahl vom gesamten thunfischfang in amerika. Ich war erstaunt, habe es nie angeschnitten, da ich ein schock bekommen haben als ich die zahlen sah, da des öfteren mal themen aufkommen, wo man glaubt, dass angler den bestand nicht dezimieren können. - Das geht ganz schnell bei einigen - man muss ihnen nur freie fahrt lassen - das fängt im kleinen an z.b. beim put&take see, wenn kein fisch nachgefüllt wird, ist er leer in wenigen tagen und alle schimpfen auf dieses schlechte gewässer.

Schau mal hier:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5mMI8t7vV0
Diese art wird u.a. "gelbe ratte des meeres" genannt - sagt schon genug aus.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxjKNJ3FA38&feature=endscreen&NR=1
Diese angler, haben wirklich erfolg und ziehen fische, sie arbeiten mit dem besten material - fangen thune schneller als andere heringe und das material ist vergleichbar wie meine "mitchel gold" (einige kennen sie) da konnte ich noch mit fangen, als die spitze schon abgebrochen war, so gut war die.

Und dieses ist ein thunfisch aus der nordsee in dänemark gefangen - in den 50ger jahren hatte sich angler spezialisiert und es gab in kopenhagen ein thunfisch-angelverein.


----------



## Angelprofesor (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

|wavey: Hallo Jürgen,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag, viel Glück und vor allem Gesundheit !!!! wünscht Vladi. #g |birthday:


----------



## LAC (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Vladi, alter prof.
ich konnte jürgen nicht erreichen, hat der alte bock geburtstag ? Jürgen, wenn Vladi dich meint, dann sage ich auch:  herzlichen glückwünsch und gesundheit, halte die ohren steif.
Melde mich noch per phone.
Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Vladi, Otto #h

da könnt ihr mal sehen wie weit es bereits mit mir gekommen ist.
Habe mich gestern gegenüber Vladi altersverwirrt bereits einen Tag älter gemacht, bin erst morgen dran.#q#q#q

Otto, 

Ulrike und ich werden morgen beim "Uerige" einen auf dich und die Kumpels trinken (und Mettbrötchen essen).:m


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Vladi, Otto #h
> 
> da könnt ihr mal sehen wie weit es bereits mit mir gekommen ist.
> Habe mich gestern gegenüber Vladi altersverwirrt bereits einen Tag älter gemacht, bin erst morgen dran.#q#q#q
> ...



typisch angler... da kann es gar nicht früh genug losgehen!


----------



## zanderohli (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Schönen guten Abend. Wir sind Ende Juni das erste mal in der nähe von Hvide Sande. Und wie der zufall es so will würd meine bessere hälfte während des Urlaub`s 30 . Wir würden dann gerne Essen gehen am besten in die richtung Fischbüfett. Ihr könnt mir da doch sicher den einen oder anderen Tip geben. Gerne auch über PN. Sicher werd ich auch ein wenig Angeln aber die Hot Spots sind ja in den Vorjahren schon behandelt worden werde mich dann da schlau lesen.


----------



## LAC (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



zanderohli schrieb:


> Schönen guten Abend. Wir sind Ende Juni das erste mal in der nähe von Hvide Sande. Und wie der zufall es so will würd meine bessere hälfte während des Urlaub`s 30 . Wir würden dann gerne Essen gehen am besten in die richtung Fischbüfett. Ihr könnt mir da doch sicher den einen oder anderen Tip geben. Gerne auch über PN. Sicher werd ich auch ein wenig Angeln aber die Hot Spots sind ja in den Vorjahren schon behandelt worden werde mich dann da schlau lesen.



Hallo,
ein gutes fischrestaurant ist vom süden kommend, am 2. kreisverkehr in hvide sande, links ab im häuserblock des fischladens an der rechten ecke, das restaurant gehört zu fischladen und ist direkt darunter - dort kannst du gut fisch essen. Schau es dir vorher mal an und informiere dich - sonst kenne ich dort nichts, außer fischläden mit parkbänke.

Südlich von hvide sande sind nur buden, die sich im laufe der jahre entwickelt haben an den campingplätzen,  nichts, empfehlenswertes. 
Das nächste restaurant ist zwischen Nr. nebel und nymindegab - war mal gut, jedoch ist ein neuer inhaber dort  und ich kann nichts dazu sagen.

Wenn du zum geburtstag deiner holden, etwas weiter wegfahren willst und ihr mal etwas anderes bieten möchtest als die supermärkte in hvide sande, kann ich dir einen chinesen empfehlen in varde am marktplatz, direkt neben dem otto frellow museum - ein sehr großes und gutes büffett wird dort aufgetischt  u.a. auch mit fisch und jap. sushi. Dort in varde sind auch noch andere gute läden, wo du essen kannst. Ebenso lohnt sich eine fahrt nach esbjerg - dort sind auch noch gute läden, wo du sehr gut essen kannst.
Es hat ja alles mit dem geldbeutel zu tun - z.b. im kaufhaus bilka :q kann man sehr preiswert  essen und auch einkaufen - da spart man 30% gegenüber die preise in hvide sande 

Ein gourmet laden der besonderen note, ist der henne kro neben der kirche in henneby  - der inh. ist ein sternekoch, fernseherfahren und autor d.h. im lande sehr bekannt. Ist ein toller alter kro mit flair und geschichte. 
Geschmacklich sind dort die gerichte vom feinsten, ist halt ein gourmeet laden d.h. das essen ist spitze,  dekorativ u. übersichtlich. Jedoch nur zum empfehlen, wenn man sich in solchen läden auskennt, da man sich sonst nicht wohl fühlt, weil man glaubt, sitze ich jetzt falsch oder führe ich den löffel falsch zum mund bzw. warum schauen die mich an, können die sehen, daß ich ein angler bin :q  Wer sich so beobachtet fühlt - obwohl das nur einbildung ist schmeckt das beste essen nicht mehr. Denn für den preis, könnte man eine woche länger sein ferienhaus mieten und jeden abend nach getaner arbeit, lecker im bett eine gourmet-currywurst reinschieben und die bettdecke übern kopf ziehen, dass man nicht beobachtet wird - da kommt dann noch freude auf.
Noch einen ratschlag, wenn du sparen willst und nicht süchtig bist. Ein abendbüfett liegt so ab 120 - 160 kronen pro person. Die getränke werden extra berechnet, die jedoch je nach getränk von 20 - 45 kronen kosten - bei zwei personen sind dieses gerade mal zwei gläser und schon etwa 10 Euro. In dänemark ist es üblich, dass man zum essen sich eine karaffe wasser bestellt, diese ist ein liter und man bekommt zwei gläser oder mehr, je nach personenzahl. Diese karaffe kostet aber nur 20 kronen. Man spart also dabei und man kann sich schnell ausrechenen, wenn jeder zwei drei bier trinkt, wie die summe dann ausfallen wird - die kann ganz schnell teurer sein als das essen.
Für das geld kann man dann später reichlich trinken unter der bettdecke.


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



zanderohli schrieb:


> Schönen guten Abend. Wir sind Ende Juni das erste mal in der nähe von Hvide Sande. Und wie der zufall es so will würd meine bessere hälfte während des Urlaub`s 30 . Wir würden dann gerne Essen gehen am besten in die richtung Fischbüfett. Ihr könnt mir da doch sicher den einen oder anderen Tip geben. Gerne auch über PN. Sicher werd ich auch ein wenig Angeln aber die Hot Spots sind ja in den Vorjahren schon behandelt worden werde mich dann da schlau lesen.



Ich kann Dir den  knudedyb in vejers empfehlen. Lecker fisch am buffet.

http://www.knudedyb.dk/

Gruss Olav


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ein gutes fischrestaurant ist vom süden kommend, am 2. kreisverkehr in hvide sande, links ab im häuserblock des fischladens an der rechten ecke, das restaurant gehört zu fischladen und ist direkt darunter - dort kannst du gut fisch essen. Schau es dir vorher mal an und informiere dich - sonst kenne ich dort nichts, außer fischläden mit parkbänke.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LAC (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Jürgen Breithardt
Jürgen, dieses restaurant im ersten stock kenne ich nicht, jedoch glaube ich dir, dass es gut ist. 
Das ist ja eine bereicherung für hvide sande und "das tor zur welt" kann stolz sein, dass es nun zwei gute fressbuden hat,  sonst kann man dort ja nur was aus der hand essen und den überseehafen beobachten, bzw. warten bis die queen mary von hvide sande d.h. die solea einläuft.
Olaf, seine empfelung in vejers strand ist auch sehr gut - dort habe ich schon gegessen - Super, aber dort sollte man sich einen tisch reservieren lassen.
Wobei das Preisniveau dort hoch ist - aber was ist hoch?

Das mit dem essen vom buffet hat sich gerade in dänemark  durchgesetzt, da personal gespart wird - bedenke ca. 18 euro mindestlohn muss hier für ein arbeitskraft bezahlt werden, keine fachkraft,  die oder der räumt dann das lager auf und macht es besenrein |supergri mehr kann er nicht.
Gute bedienung ist etwas teurer und wenn sie auch noch eine augenweide sein soll und zwei sprachen beherrscht- verdient sie geld und der inhaber geht leer aus.
Deswegen sind in dänemark keine kneipen, wie sie bekannt sind in deutschland als z.b. düsseldorf (altstadt), wo die längste theke der welt ist.
Außerdem leben hier ja kaum menschen, die menschen die man hier sieht, dass sind turisten und die klientel der feriengäste, sind ja personen, die alles in deutschland einkaufen (familie mit kinder) und hier ihr essen nur noch - grob gesagt - warm machen im ferienhaus, da hier ja alles teurer ist.
So sieht es an der dän. westküste aus.
Am holmslandklitt, da haben mal grob 10 familien (landwirte) gelebt, die aldi im garten hatten. - heute wachsen dort 10.000 ferienhäuser.
Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen Breithardt
> Jürgen, dieses restaurant im ersten stock kenne ich nicht, jedoch glaube ich dir, dass es gut ist.
> Das ist ja eine bereicherung für hvide sande und "das tor zur welt" kann stolz sein, dass es nun zwei gute fressbuden hat,  sonst kann man dort ja nur was aus der hand essen Gruß





Otto,

darauf hast ja gerade du das Patent.:m
Wenn ich mich an deine Guidingtouren erinnere,du mit 
Vollspeed in die kurve, und die linke Hand in der Dose mit den Bratheringen.|uhoh:|uhoh:#d


----------



## LAC (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> darauf hast ja gerade du das Patent.:m
> ...


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> j.Breithardt schrieb:
> 
> 
> > [/COLOR]
> ...


----------



## LAC (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> LAC schrieb:
> 
> 
> > j.Breithardt schrieb:
> ...


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> j.Breithardt schrieb:
> 
> 
> > LAC schrieb:
> ...


----------



## LAC (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Jürgen
keine sorge - man kann mich nicht in eine schlechte situation bringen und wenn ich was poste, was einer schlecht verdauen kann weil er förmlich daran erstickt, dann kann er machen was er will mit mir, er kann mich nicht fassen - ich bin überall. Du kennst mich doch - bin zahm und altersschwach - halt ein schlappschwanz.
Obwohl ich beim fachlichen immer die wahrheit poste - wenn´s jedoch hier lustig wird, werden meine gewebten wörter schwer verständlich, haben dann mehrere bedeutungen und sind trotzdem immer noch mit wahrheit behaftet, wenn man zwischen den zeilen lesen kann, aber uninteressant für heringsangler.
Jürgen, es ist die frage im anderen thread gestellt worden, ob mein einen angelschein übertragen kann z.b. bei der skjern au. Dieses ist  natürlich nicht erlaubt, sonst könnte morgens, die mama angeln und mittags der papa und abends die freundin, wenn mama schläft. Das ist unsittlich und natürlich verboten, da ja alles namentlich erfasst wird, fällt es auf, wenn die freundin angelt. *lach doch mal
Beim staatl. schein jedoch, wo es auch verboten ist, wird es jedoch gemacht, weil einige angler sich so lange gedanken gemacht haben, bis sie rausgefunden haben, wie es geht - ja, sie haben wie beim kreuzworträtsel die lösung gefunden - schlaue füchse haben wir in unseren reihen.
Und jetzt kann ein ganzer verein in hvide sande auf einer karte angeln - das ist doch wohl ein schnäppchen, was sagst du dazu.
Es geht - gewusst wie.


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Ja Otto, ich lache wirklich.:q

Es ist wirklich sehr interessant, welche Dedankengänge die
Menschen manchmal heimsuchen, um auch nur das Geld für
Kippen oder Bier zurück zu halten.
Aber gäbe es diese Möglichkeit in Deutschland, so würde es auch nicht anders aussehen.#d

Wann fährst du jetzt nach Flensburg, konnte es mir mal wieder nicht merken?


----------



## Honeyball (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Was muss des Ferkelfahnders Auge da erspähen???
Ferkelchen im Hvide Sande - Thread!!! |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


LAC schrieb:


> Alles war gut - selbst die putzfrauen bewegten sich filmreif und hatten etwas besonderes: einen kleenex kick - sie waren sicher und saugstark


Also wirklich! In welchen Etablissements sich so mancher hier bewegt. 
Und dann auch noch sowas hier:


j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich an deine Guidingtouren erinnere,du mit
> Vollspeed in die kurve, und die linke Hand in der Dose



Abgründe tun sich da auf, wahre Abgründe!!! #d#d#d

Nun eben halt ein gefundenes Fressen für den Ferkelfahnder :vik: :vik: :vik:


----------



## LAC (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Honeyball
Verdammt, das ist voll ins auge gegangen - gut dass ich kleenex habe.
Dass wir noch eine sittenpolizei haben, daran habe ich gar nicht mehr gedacht. Mir wurde gesagt, dass die ferkelfahnder ausgestorben sind, da das fleisch vom säuen, zum teil vergiftet und auch noch sau teuer sein soll.
Gruß nach dortmund - ich war mal verbunden mit dortmund - nicht mit DAB, sondern mit dem domicil, war einer der gründungsmitglieder und habe im gebäude von hoesch in der ottostraße, die ersten versuche gemacht betreffend der angelei, an der werkkunstschule, da gab es aber noch kein kleenex.  Oma plüsch und fantasia, waren auch gute hot spots.


----------



## macmarco (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin..

Fachfrage an die Profis :m

Fahre Ostern Richtung Hvide Sande und wollte gern mal nen bissl Platte angeln ( ganz ohne geht eben nicht |supergri). Vor 20 Jahren haben wir mal auf Molen gut Platte gefischt. Ist das immer noch so, bzw. Hafengebiet? Kenn mich dort leider nicht aus und bin ein wenig auf eure Hilfe angewiesen


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Marco#h

zum Platten angeln solltest du die Molen vergessen. In diesem Bereich machen die Saugbagger alles Platt.
 Kleine Platte kannst du durchaus im Hafen und Schleusenbereich fangen. Würde aber keine zu große 
Pfanne zum braten nehmen, findest die Platten darin 
nicht wieder.#d
Mit der Brandungsrute kannst du aber durchaus vernünftige
Fische unterhalb von HS bekommen.
Nur sind mir i.M. nicht die Schonzeiten bekannt. Da solltest
du einen Blick drauf werfen.:m


----------



## macmarco (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Ah ok... das ist gut zu wissen  
Vielen dank... woher soll man sowas auch wissen, wenn man "längere Zeit" nicht mehr da war, bzw diese Art vom Angeln sonst nicht macht 

Weißt du auch was vom Esbjerg Fjord? Gibt es dort auch Möglichkeiten?


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ah ok... das ist gut zu wissen
> Vielen dank... woher soll man sowas auch wissen, wenn man "längere Zeit" nicht mehr da war, bzw diese Art vom Angeln sonst nicht macht
> 
> Weißt du auch was vom Esbjerg Fjord? Gibt es dort auch Möglichkeiten?


 

Dort habe ich noch nicht geangelt. Da solltest du mal Boardie

"LAC" fragen. Er kennt die Ecke wie seine Westentasche.:m


----------



## Honeyball (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Honeyball
> Verdammt, das ist voll ins auge gegangen - gut dass ich kleenex habe.
> Dass wir noch eine sittenpolizei haben, daran habe ich gar nicht mehr gedacht. Mir wurde gesagt, dass die ferkelfahnder ausgestorben sind, da das fleisch vom säuen, zum teil vergiftet und auch noch sau teuer sein soll.
> Gruß nach dortmund - ich war mal verbunden mit dortmund - nicht mit DAB, sondern mit dem domicil, war einer der gründungsmitglieder



Was, Du bist ein Jazz-Freak!!!
Ich hab im alten Domicil in meiner Jugend so Highlights wie Jasper van't Hof, damals solo mit einem Piano und 2 Synthies, und John Abercrombie live erleben dürfen!!! :m


----------



## LAC (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Was, Du bist ein Jazz-Freak!!!
> Ich hab im alten Domicil in meiner Jugend so Highlights wie Jasper van't Hof, damals solo mit einem Piano und 2 Synthies, und John Abercrombie live erleben dürfen!!! :m



Honeyball -nicht schlecht, da werden alte erinnerungen wach. Ich war jedoch mehr in der hagener und düsseldorf jazzscene - da spielten täglich jungs.   
Sonny Cris - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBCaAL0CFxM&list=AL94UKMTqg-9DcYbG-s0DMhmC4KaJZbfr2  war bei uns und hundert andere.  War eine super zeit, da es ja nichts anderes gab.
Jetzt zaubere ich mit den folgenden gruppen rum für ein konzert im nächsten jahr
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwMdKnp7Sfo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7t3HX8hjMw&NR=1&feature=endscreen

http://www.myspace.com/marckibrickbernstein/radio
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kITrtzg14Hg

Gruß nach dortmund


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> Honevball -icht schlecht, da werden alte erinnerungen wach. Ich war jedoch mehr in der hagener und düsseldorf jazzscene - da spielten täglich jungs.
> Sonny Cris - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBCaAL0CFxM&list=AL94UKMTqg-9DcYbG-s0DMhmC4KaJZbfr2 war bei uns und hundert andere. War eine super zeit, da es ja nichts anderes gab.
> Jetzt zaubere ich mit den folgenden gruppen rum für ein konzert im nächsten jahr
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwMdKnp7Sfo
> ...


 

Otto,

ich hatte in den 70ern die Freude mit "Bud"dy Freeman
"einige" Gläser Gerstensaft zu leeren.:m


----------



## Michael_05er (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo zusammen,
nach einiger Zeit melde ich mich hier auch mal wieder. Nach zäher Terminsuche (beruflich wie privat) haben wir gestern endlich ein Häuschen gebucht. Wir sind diesmal nicht in Argab, sondern in Bjerregard (in Argab war nix günstiges mehr für drei Hunde frei). Außerdem ist es nicht der Juni geworden, sondern der Zeitraum von 31.08. bis 14.09. Mal schauen, was da angeltechnisch so geht. Vermutlich werde ich häufiger auf Plattfisch und Co am Strand gehen, vielleicht gibts ja auch noch Makrelen. Hering und Hornhecht wird wohl nix, die Skjern Au sieht mich wohl auch nicht. Aber vielleicht wirds diesmal was mit einem Hecht aus dem Fjord oder einer 5-Kilo-Forelle aus einem P&T? Ich bin gespannt und zähle jetzt schon die Tage.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## LAC (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Jürgen Breithardt
Hallo jürgen, du kennst auch gott und die welt. Das liegt schon einige jahre zurück als der in deiner gegend spielte - ich schätze um die 35 jahre. Guter tenorsaxophonist gewesen. Aus solingen kam zu dieser zeit auch eine bekannte band  - komme nicht auf den namen. Wobei mein bekannter in solingen durch gerstensaft seinen führerschein abgeben durfte - hat nicht vor der kelle gehalten mit seinem mg sportwagen, das war ein vergehen und der schein wurde einkassiert.

Jetzt eine ganz andere musik, da klingelt es in hvide sande im portmonee bzw. im geldsack_._ 
Die berufsfischer sind in hvide sande richtig sauer, sie wissen nicht mehr was sie machen sollen :q da vor ort in den fischereigeschäften, der 1kg preis für kabeljau von ca. 70 kr. auf ca. 160 kr gestiegen ist, so berichten die medien u.a. auch das fernsehen. Stolze erhöhung, da u.a. die lohnkosten so hoch sind.
Was die fischer pro kg bekommen, kann ich nicht sagen - vor jahren 80% der versicherungssumme - beim abwracken. :q

@ Michael 05
da hst du dir aber eine ruhige zeit ausgesucht, wirst sicherlich reichlich platz haben beim angeln - da die ferienzeit vorbei ist. Makrele könnte gehen, bei sonenschein, da das wasser zu dieser jahreszeit noch angenehm warm ist.

Gruß


----------



## angler1996 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Dann verrate den Fischern bitte nicht, dass man hier für das Kilo dieses Fisches 19,00 EURO nimmt , allerdings 1000km Transportweg
Gruß A.


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen Breithardt
> Hallo jürgen, du kennst auch gott und die welt. Das liegt aber schon einige jahre zurück als der in deiner gegend spielte -* ich schätze um die 35 jahre*. Guter tenorsaxophonist gewesen.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LAC (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Jürgen, ich war vielleicht fünf mal in jugen jahren in solingen, kann mich nur noch an die schützenstraße erinnern, da wir immer fragen mussten, wo er lag. In wuppertal gab es auch einen jazzclub, gut und ausgeflippt ist  peter brötzmann, den ich kenne- da mache ich mir schon seit längerer zeit gedanken drüber, da er noch lebt. Galerie parnass, war ich immer und da jetzt bald karneval ist, war mal auf einladung am rosenmontag in der palette im röderhaus, auch eine galerie in wuppertal  - da war auch die hölle los.
Ich merke gerade, dass wir alt sind. wir schreiben von früher, dabei schau ich immer noch nach vorne ( unter uns gesagt,  damit ich nicht über meine beine falle)


@ angler 1996
sicherlich auch noch grätenfrei filetiert, hoffe ja nicht, dass dieses demnächst - wie bei den nordseekrabben - in marokko gemacht wird, dann ist der transportweg noch länger  - kleiner scherz am rande, aber auch dieses kann passieren und einige kommen dann zurück als fischbrötchen, die nur noch warm gemacht werden müssen. 
Als "dorschi - smart and big", frisch und jungfraulich wird dann der markt damit überrollt - zielgruppe "männer" ab 13 jahre.

Wobei in der nordsee der bestand zusammengebrochen ist, die in husum verkauften tiere, sind die letzten dorsche aus der ostsee.
Hier mal eine karte, wie der rückgang international ist.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Fisheries_capture_of_Gadus_morhua.png

Obwohl diese fischart sich schnell erholen kann, da im durchschnitt ein weibchen eine millionen eier legt, wobei eine dicke mama, bis 8 millionen legen kann. Ein problem des rückgangs ist, dass die fischer noch nicht geschlestsreife dorsche fangen.
Deswegen sind kaum noch welche da und hindernisse auf dem meeresgrund z.b. wracks,  eldorados für die angler sind, da der berufsfischer sie kaum abfischt, da er angst hat, dass er sein fanggeschirr verliert.
Obwohl die heutige technik in der fischerei, auf 3 m genau in den größten tiefen, alles abgefischt werden kann. 
Ich habe gelesen, dass in der berufsfischerei die technik, fortschrittlicher ist, als in der flugzeugindustrie. Heute werden aus zigtausend kilometer die fischarten z.b. der tunfisch über wärmekameras geortet und über satelit nach japan gesendet, die dann ihre weltweit verbreiteten fangschiffe informieren. Aber auch in 1000 m tiefe könen sie einen fisch von 1 m länge orten. All dieses und vieles mehr wird zur brücke oder zentrale gesendet, wo die fänger sich die live-show in farbe ansehen können.
Das ist  für ein laie unvorstellbar, und ich mache mir gedanken über ein fängiges herings- bzw. makrelenvorfach, das speziell für das gewässer (farbwerte) in hvide sande in china hergestellt wurde  und als herings bzw. makrelenkiller aus dem krabbelkorb verkauft wird -  nicht ob es fängig ist, ob die in china wissen wo hvide sande liegt und ob die hersteller die ockeraustragungen aus den fließgewässern u.a. die skjern au, bei der herstellung berücksichigt haben. :q|supergri#q

Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen, ich war vielleicht fünf mal in jugen jahren in solingen, kann mich nur noch an die schützenstraße erinnern, da wir immer fragen mussten, wo er lag. In wuppertal gab es auch einen jazzclub, gut und ausgeflippt ist* peter brötzmann*, den ich kenne- da mache ich mir schon seit längerer zeit gedanken drüber, da er noch lebt. Galerie parnass, war ich immer und da jetzt bald karneval ist, war mal auf einladung am rosenmontag in der palette im röderhaus, auch eine galerie in wuppertal - da war auch die hölle los.
> 
> 
> Hast ne PN,


----------



## Michael_05er (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Michael 05
> da hst du dir aber eine ruhige zeit ausgesucht, wirst sicherlich reichlich platz haben beim angeln - da die ferienzeit vorbei ist. Makrele könnte gehen, bei sonenschein, da das wasser zu dieser jahreszeit noch angenehm warm ist.
> 
> Gruß


Wir haben nicht so ganz die Wahl, wann wir fahren. Und eine "ruhige Zeit" sollte es sein, da wir Wert darauf legen, dass unsere drei Hunde am Strand nicht ständig den Kindern beim Sandburgenbau dazwischenfunken :q Mit zwei Erwachsenen, von denen nur einer gerne Fisch ist, ist der Angelerfolg nicht so wichtig. Völlif fischfrei wird es ja nicht sein, und zum Angeln werde ich schon kommen. Was machen eigentlich die Molen? Sind die jetzt bald komplett fertig? Zumindest bis September sollte ja alles wieder offen sein...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## LAC (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Wir haben nicht so ganz die Wahl, wann wir fahren. Und eine "ruhige Zeit" sollte es sein, da wir Wert darauf legen, dass unsere drei Hunde am Strand nicht ständig den Kindern beim Sandburgenbau dazwischenfunken :q Mit zwei Erwachsenen, von denen nur einer gerne Fisch ist, ist der Angelerfolg nicht so wichtig. Völlif fischfrei wird es ja nicht sein, und zum Angeln werde ich schon kommen. Was machen eigentlich die Molen? Sind die jetzt bald komplett fertig? Zumindest bis September sollte ja alles wieder offen sein...
> Grüße,
> Michael



@ Michael, ich kann es dir nicht genau sagen, wie weit die dort mit den  bauarbeiten sind, da bei der ganzen buddelei ich keinen bock hatte, wenn ich mal dort war, den weg bis zur molenspitze zu laufen um die schnur zu baden.
So wie mir berichtet wurde, haben einige angler dort schon geangelt, wie der erfolg aussah kann ich nicht sagen. 
Wenn du kommst, sind die wohl nicht mehr am buddeln unterwasser und am sand saugen. 
Wenn sich dieses alles dort beruhigt hat, kann ich mir vorstellen, dass der angelplatz dort dann weitaus besser ist als er früher war, da die neue mole länger ist. Für makrele ist dieses gut, denn diese fischart lieben beim rauben noch einige meter wasser unter sich. 
Wobei die fischbestände nicht mehr so rosig aussehen, wie es mal war - darf gar nicht daran denken.
Hatte heute eine altes buch über den Filsö in den händen. Der filsö, liegt bei henne by und die henne au kommt aus dem filsö.
Dieser see war mal dänemarks größter see, man hat ihn trocken gelegt - die fläche aufgeteilt und die grundstücke versteigert - damit sie landwirtschaftlich genutzt werden können. 
An der henne au hatte man damals ein aalfanghaus errichtet, da wurden an einen tag 1000 kg aal - wenn sie flußaufwärts zogen - gefangen, die dann nach holland und england verkauft wurden.
Unvorstellbar, aber wahr.
Jetzt hat der staat die ganzen grundstücke gekauft und der see wird geflutet, damit er den alten zustand  bekommt. Damals zählte der see zu den besten naturgebieten die dänemark hatte und der fischbestand war nicht schlecht - habe die fangergebnisse einiger jahre vorliegen - es war ein ganz flacher see, der zum ringköbing fjord mal eine verbindung hatte.
Michael, mach dir keine sorgen, gewusst wie und der hecht, barsch oder auch einige platte sowie makrele haben kaum eine chance - alles immer ganz locker sehen und nicht so verkniffen, dann ist der angeltag gerettet.

@ Jürgen Breithardt
Danke für die pn - neuer termin steht an.

Gruß


----------



## angler1996 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

LAC

Du unterschätzt die "chinesischen" Scout's an der Schleuse.
Ich sende seit Jahr und Tag meine Testberichte nach China:m Da ích keine Ahnung habe, sieht man das Fazit im Wühltisch.
Auch wenn's nicht lustig ist :
der Aal mit Wurm behaftet und kaum noch vorhanden 
Dorsch ?
Zu den Rückgängen schreib ich nix - Wut im Bauch
Sonst kassier ich noch ne Verwarnung

Schönen Abend aus 1000 km Entfernung
Gruß A.


----------



## LAC (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



angler1996 schrieb:


> LAC
> 
> Du unterschätzt die "chinesischen" Scout's an der Schleuse.
> Ich sende seit Jahr und Tag meine Testberichte nach China:m Da ích keine Ahnung habe, sieht man das Fazit im Wühltisch.
> ...


 

Dann bist du förmlich als kundschafter unterwegs |supergri nicht schlecht, ahnung muss man dabei nicht haben, das zeug wird immer gekauft,  die hakenform sollte man jedoch treffen.
Das ist wie beim schraubenzieher - den kann man genau erkennen, aber wenn man ihn gebraucht stellt man fest, dass er besser als propeller eingesetzt werden kann. dieser kommt dann meistens auch aus china, wobei es boomt in china. Habe gestern eine reportage gesehen, die bauen die größten opernhäuser und museen der welt. 

Nun sind ja in hvide sande ca. 80 % ausländer am angeln und einen holländer kann man noch unterscheiden von einen aus osteuropa, jedoch bei den menschen aus asien, da tun sich die europäer schwer, obwohl man sie auch unterscheiden kann, wenn man sich damit befasst hat, bzw die länder kennt. 
Die asiatischen großfamilien die u.a. auch in hvide sande angeln - wenn die heringszeit ist - kommen aus indonesen. 
Heute wurde eine dänische frau zu 5 jahre gefängnis verdonnert, da sie über  500 personen aus indonesien nach dänemark geschleust hat - so war es in den nachrichten zu hören.
Unvorstellbar, aber wahr, hoffe ja nicht, dass darunter auch die angler waren mit denen ich mich so nett unterhalten habe. 

Warum verwarnung kassieren, man darf doch die wahrheit schreiben, wobei anglerlatein richtig lustig sein kann.

Irgendwo hier im board wurde vor jahren über den europäischen aal  etwas gepostet, da wurde eine größe angegeben, die nicht stimmen konnte - er war riesengroß. 
Da erwähnte ich, dass ich am fließgewässer einen schrecken bekommen habe, da ich einen 2,5 m langen aal mit einen durchmesser um die 20 cm gesehen habe, der in der strömung flußaufwärts stand und aalbewegungen machte. 
Mit mühe habe ich ihn rausgeholt und stellte fest, dass er eine kopf hatte, der aussah wie ein schraubverschluss. Nun wollte ich wissen, was das für eine art war und wie man ihn zubereiten kann z.b. räuchern - da kam freude auf und einer postete diese art kann man nur in der thyssen hütte räuchern. 

Solche "aale" bzw. schläuche findet man auch im hafen von hvide sande.


----------



## angler1996 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Gebe mich geschlagen, Dir fällt immer was hintergründiges ein:q#6 Die dicken Aale in HS:q
Mit Chinamann ( sorry) hatte ich es tatsächlich noch nicht zutun. Nur Pakistani (u.a), Mann wollte Angeln- ging nicht,habe versucht die Funktion von Rute im Zusammenspiel mit Rolle und Schnur zu erläutern, ging nicht. Der Gute war aber mit Frau da, die begriff dann, das man Wirbel anknoten muss und ne Rolle am Bügel vor dem Auswurf erst öffnen muss.( das muss man sicherlich machen anderen auch erst erklären)
Irgendwie ist die Schleuse ja international ( nicht nur die mit nem Transporter)- wir haben wirklich herzhaft gelacht. Jedenfalls hat sie dann etwas zum Verdruss von ihm noch dazu nen Fisch gefangen. 
Nur so zur Überbrückung der Winterzeit.

Ist eigentlich der Hering schon da?|supergri
Gruß A.


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Gebe mich geschlagen, Dir fällt immer was hintergründiges ein:q#6 Die dicken Aale in HS:q
> Mit Chinamann ( sorry) hatte ich es tatsächlich noch nicht zutun. Nur Pakistani (u.a), Mann wollte Angeln- ging nicht,habe versucht die Funktion von Rute im Zusammenspiel mit Rolle und Schnur zu erläutern, ging nicht. Der Gute war aber mit Frau da, die begriff dann, das man Wirbel anknoten muss und ne Rolle am Bügel vor dem Auswurf erst öffnen muss.( das muss man sicherlich machen anderen auch erst erklären)
> Irgendwie ist die Schleuse ja international ( nicht nur die mit nem Transporter)- wir haben wirklich herzhaft gelacht. *Jedenfalls hat sie dann etwas zum Verdruss von ihm noch dazu nen Fisch gefangen*.
> Nur so zur Überbrückung der Winterzeit.
> ...


 

Diese Situation habe ich bei Fabi (Wolfsburgvirus) auch 
schon beobachten dürfen. :q:q:q


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



			
				angler1996;3815840[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]Gebe mich geschlagen, Dir fällt immer was hintergründiges ein*[/COLOR]:q#6 Die dicken Aale in HS:q
> 
> Gruß A.


 


Hallo A. ,

gute Entscheidung.#6 

Otto ist der einzige Mensch in meinem Bekanntenkreis, der sich selbst die Absolution erteilt.:q


----------



## LAC (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Angler 1996
Jürgen posten schon von absolution, - habe eine kerze angemacht und ein räucherstäbchen und ein glas wein geholt - egal was du postest,  ich spreche dich los von deinen sünden :q:q
Nicht umsonst glauben die bürger von hvide sande, dass ihr städtchen am holmslandklitt, das tor zur welt ist. Nun mache ich mir gedanken, ob sie die städte hamburg und rotterdam bzw. new york nicht kennen, oder ob es etwas mit den besuchern zu tun hat, denn die sind - wie du gepostet hast und ich es auch sehe - international. 
Ich freue mich über deine schilderung  betreffend des kampfes mit der rute und rolle, wo das pärchen aus pakistan probleme mit hatte, aber auch über deine hilfsbereitschaft. So ist es halt und so erlebe ich es sehr oft, ich musste meine truppe auch erst mal einiges erklären, wie man damit umgeht,  jedoch habe ich auch nebenbei mal gefragt, ob ihr betreuer im flüchtlingsheim ihnen nicht gesagt hätte, dass jede person einen angelschein benötigt - das wussten sie nicht.  Das kann ich noch verstehen, da die menschen in den hochgebirgen, wo sie her kommen, noch den urtrieb haben (sammler, jäger, angler) und alles was sich in der natur bewegt ihnen gehört, wenn sie es pflücken oder fangen.

So sehen dieses leider auch einige europäer - wo dieser urtrieb verkümmert ist, spielen jedoch den großen bärenhäuptling. Wobei ein feriengast aus deutschland, der noch nie geangelt hat, zum ersten mal all diese fische sieht in hvide sande, verrückt wird und die welt nicht mehr versteht. Wenn dann der sohnemann sagt: papa kauf sofort eine angel, ich will auch fische fangen, dann kann ich dieses verstehen und papa kauft sofort eine angel und fängt an. Vorher hat er sich noch informiert - damit er nichts falsch macht betreffen der erlaubnis und einen angler gefragt, ob er einen schein benötigt. Der mit klarer stimme sagte: du kannst hier ohne schein angeln ich habe auch keinen.
Und dann gehts los - täglich muss er zwar neue schnur kaufen und paternoster, weil das mit dem werfen nicht so klappt, trotzdem fängt er heringe und der sohnemann ist glücklich. 
All dieses macht ja hvide sande so interessant, da pulsiert es richtig und es ist spannend, da sie sich auch oft streiten wegen des angelplatzes. Oft schaue ich mir nur dieses spiel dort an - ohne zu angeln, denn über den fang von heringe oder hornfische, da muss man sich keine gedanken machen, das betrachte ich wie atmen - und das fällt mir verdammt schwer :q

Du fragst ob der hering schon da ist, einer erwähnte bei aldi an der kasse - mit zwei flaschen wodka unterm arm - dass er in hvide sande am hafen auf einen teppisch von heringsschuppen ausgerutscht ist. Mit einem schmunzeln habe ich geantwortet, verarscht du mich oder warst du besoffen, weil sie gefroren waren.
Ich kann dir nur sagen, wo schuppen fallen und ein fischer ausrutscht,  ist der fisch nicht weit - außer die schuppen sind vom letzten jahr.:q

@ Jürgen breithardt
Jürgen, wie gut du mich kennst,  ich denke nicht, dass du, ihr für meine extravaganzen die absolution erteilt d.h. ihr sie verzeihen würdet. 
Selbst ist der mann mit der reinigung - wir sind doch in hvide sande bei den fischen -da stinkst nach fisch und nicht nach weihrauch, wie im alten rom.

Jürgen, am rhein, d.h. in düsseldorf oder köln,  haben dort die angelvereine beim karevalsumzug auch ein wagen mit fischköpfe drauf und als köder einige tanzmariechen, so kenne ich es aus anderen ländern.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dk3Q9BeGby4&list=PL1918B3D927168A05
Wenn ja, wäre es eine bereicherung für die mit glieder da sie gut in dem gewässer angeln können bis zum rheinfall - wo es nicht mehr weiter geht.

Jürgen, ich ende mit den worten alaf - helau, jetzt ist die zeit gekommen, wo die hölle sich öffnet und die göttin der unterwelt auf erden kommt. - schau mal aus dem fenster - düsseldorf dreht durch - die narren und jecken sind schon am tanzen.


----------



## vanminh74 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Danke für die letzten Zeilen!! Ich liege mit dreifachem Bandscheibenvorfall seit Tagen flach, habe Ostern eine Woche Argab gebucht und tröste mich gerade mit eben diesen Zeilen hier im HV Thread! Thnx at all und besonders liebe Grüße an dich Otto aus dem tiefen Münsterland  Daniel


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Jürgen, ich ende mit den worten alaf - helau, jetzt ist die zeit gekommen, wo die hölle sich öffnet und die göttin der unterwelt auf erden kommt. -* schau mal aus dem fenster -* düsseldorf dreht durch - die narren und jecken sind schon am tanzen.[/QUOTE]



Otto,#h

mach ich gerade, aber ausser dichtem Schneetreiben kann ich
nichts erkennen.:m


----------



## LAC (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Vanminh 74
Daniel, ich wünsche dir gute besserung -  bandscheibenvorfall ist nicht angenehm - drücke dir die daumen, damit du  keine schmerzen hast bei bestimmten bewegungen bzw. beim  witterungsumschlag. Diese jahreszeit ist gefährlich. 
Kann ein lied davon singen, in den jungen  jahren ist mir mal im schwimmbad ein junge vom 3 m sprungbrett in den rücken gesprungen. 
Vierter lendenwirbelriss und schaden an der bandscheibe - einige wochen gipsform  und  dann über 30 jahre auf  einer harten unterlage d.h. brett geschlafen. Deshalb kann ich überall beim angeln in allen lagen schlafen,  kann nur weicher sein. 
Dann und wann im jahr oder nach zwei jahren traten jedoch schmerzen im rücken auf und bei einer bestimmten bewegung, konnte ich es nicht mehr aushalten und ging förmlich zu boden.  Über 30 jahre habe ich mich damit rumgeplagt und auch ärzte aufgesucht, wenn es sich - meistens in der winterzeit - mal wieder bemerkbar machte.  
Vor zig jahren wurde ich eingeladen und durfte an einem fest teilnehmen und lernte dort eine schamanin kennen. Da sagte man zu mir, das ist eine ganz bekannte frau, sag ihr doch mal deine probleme mit dem rücken. Wir unterhielten uns darüber, weil dort was ablief, wo ich erstaunt war, weil es für mich zu hoch war und nicht mehr verstand. Ich habe es nicht gemacht, jedoch als ich nach jahren erneut die schmerzen bekam, habe ich es gemacht und sie aufgesucht und sie gefragt ob sie mir vielleicht helfen könnte - bei dir mache ich es, waren ihre worte und ich muss förmlich danke sagen, da sie es nicht bei jeden menschen macht, wie sie es mir erwähnte.

Sie hat rumgefummelt , hier und dort gedrückt und hand aufgelegt und reichlich gearbeitet  - was kann ich dir gar nicht sagen - ich habe sie einfach machen lassen, dann sagte sie: nun drücke ich hier und du wirst sehr starke schmerzen bekommen - das war wahnsinnig so schmerzhaft war es - dann sagte sie zu mir,  jetzt hast du keine schmerzen mehr im rücken. Die schmerzen waren verschwunden.
Du glaubst es nicht, seit dem tage habe ich keine schmerzen bzw. probleme im rücken mehr gehabt.
Oft mache ich mir gedanken darüber, weil ich es nicht verstehen kann und zweifele schon und denke, vielleicht habe ich schon keine gefühle mehr, weil ich so alt bin, weil ich es nicht verstehen kann, jedenfalls ist da was abgelaufen - was ich nicht verstehe.
So ist es aber und ich bin froh, jedenfalls sind die schmerzen, nach der behandlung oder was auch immer sie gemacht hat, verschwunden.
Bekommst eine pn



@ Jürgen
ich habe es im fernsehen gesehen - wahnsinnig was auf den strassen los war - 500 km stau in nrw und reichlich unfälle.
Mach nicht das fenster auf - sonst rollt noch eine lawine schnee ins haus. Dienstag morgen kannst du die narren sehen, da liegen einige noch im schnee, weil sie den weg nicht mehr gefunden haben, einige hatten in der nacht und kälte glück und liegen in fremden betten - ganz warm.
Wenn ich zurück denke, stieg früher in den karnevalshochburgen die geburtenrate neun monate später immer an, ist das immer noch so oder 
sieht es anders aus, z.b. wenn sie ans tageslicht kommen, sie schon eine rote pappnase haben -als kälteschutz - und sofort helau brüllen.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> Sie hat rumgefummelt , hier und dort gedrückt und hand aufgelegt und reichlich gearbeitet...



Tatüütataaaa?!? Wo bleibt der Ferkelfahnder?


----------



## forellen tommy (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

hy alle zusammen!!!!

Habe da mal nen paar fragen evtl könnt ihr mir weiter helfen ?

1)fahre am 18.05 nach hs was giebt es da zur zeit für fangmöglichkeiten?
2)wpllte mal mit dem texsas rig o. carolina rig die hafenbecken beangeln oder giebt es bessere metoden oder besser gesagt lohnt es sich da zu angeln ?
3)wo sind da die besten stellen für platt und butt??? und ob noch wer von euch zu der zeit oben ist das man evtl mal zusammen los kann 


ich danke jetzt schon mal für gute tipps 

lg thomas


----------



## Michael_05er (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



forellen tommy schrieb:


> 1)fahre am 18.05 nach hs was giebt es da zur zeit für fangmöglichkeiten?


Lies hier mal ein wenig herum, das sollte weiterhelfen. Hering und Hornhecht sollten sehr gut gehen.


forellen tommy schrieb:


> 2)wpllte mal mit dem texsas rig o. carolina rig die hafenbecken beangeln oder giebt es bessere metoden oder besser gesagt lohnt es sich da zu angeln ?


Im Hafen- bzw. eher Schleusenbereich lohnt es sich auf Hering und Hornhecht. Mit Finesse-Rigs würde ich es aber nicht versuchen, da gibt es eine ganze Menge erfolgreichere Methoden. Oder was möchstest Du gerne fangen?


forellen tommy schrieb:


> 3)wo sind da die besten stellen für platt und butt???


Eher am Strand, aber deutlich weiter südlich oder auch nördlicher. Direkt in HS war es bisher nicht optimal fürs Brandunggsangeln. Wie es jetzt mit den neuen Molen aussieht weiß ich aber nicht.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## LAC (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Forellen tommy
Hallo, deine zeit im mai ist nicht schlecht  - da sind die heringe und honhechte in hvide sande an der schleuse, auch seehunde wirst du sehen und dann und wann fressen sie dir auch einen hering vom haken - da nutzt auch nicht ein schnelles drehen - sie sind immer ein bischen schneller und können sich den fisch dabei noch in ruhe ansehen. Näher kommst du nicht an die seehunde dran.
Im fjord kannst du auf barsch und hecht sowie rotaugen gehen und in der nordsee vom ufer, kannst du einige plattfischarten überlisten - gute stellen für platte sind etwa 4 km südlich von hvide sande, aber auch nördlich.
Das wars dann an den angelbaren fischen, es sind natürlich auch noch andwere arten dort, z.b. lippfische, meeräschen, aale, maifische, bachforelle, nasen, mefo und lachs und noch andere - wobei die nicht so schnell am haken gehen.
Die erstgenannten fünf arten, könntest du alle an einem tag fangen so leicht ist das - bei den anderen, gebe ich dir eine chance nur bei der bachforelle und an der richtigen au, eine nase.
Ich benutze als köder für:
Hecht: wobbler, fisch
Barsch: tauwurm, heringspaternoster
Rotauge: wurm
Hornhecht: krabben, fischfleisch
Platte: wurm und muschelfleisch
Hering: paternoster (fischhaut mit kleinen haken)
Aal: tauwurm
Forelle: tauwurm
Miss hvide sande: auto

Natürlich kannst du mit demtexsas und carolina rig angeln - aber nicht im hafen von hvide sande , da sind nur hornhechte und heringe - aber ein versuch macht klug.

Was will man mehr, das sind genug arten, Konzentriere dich auf ein zwei  arten am tag und dann wird es laufen - ich würde sogar garantie geben -  da es wirklich bei diesen erstgenannten arten, spielerei ist.
Wünsch dir viel erfolg und berichte mal, über deine fänge.
Gruß


----------



## forellen tommy (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

das hört sich ja traumhaft an dachte das ich mit dem texsaa rig im hafenbecken nen dorsch überlisten kann aber gut zu wissen von den erfahrenen danke dafür 

werde dann wohl auf hering und hornis gehn habe zurzeit leider keine brandungsruten wenn nur feeder ruten mit 120 wg aber glaube wenn der hering gut geht werde ich wohl höchstens noch mal ne forelle auf die schuppen legen meine marke von letztes jahr mit 8,5 kg muss geknackt werden fg


----------



## forellen tommy (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

achso wenn miss hvide sande auf audi steht könnte ich ja glück haben lach


----------



## LAC (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ forellen tommy

Den dorsch habe ich vergessen, der ist auch da, sicherlich kannst du auch den fangen, wobei er mehr in der winterzeit dort im uferbereich gefangen wird - jedoch sind es keine kapitalen. Bedenke wir sind hier in der südlichen nordsee und nicht an der norwegischen rinne.

Die dicken gekrönten fische aus hvide sande, sind sehr genügsam, denen ist es egal womit sie geködert werden, hauptsache ist, sie kommen fort vom holmlsland klitt.  Sie stehen ständig am kai "das tor zur welt" und warten vergebens und träumen auf  die über 300 m lange carnival dream. Ein schneller audi als köder, schafft wunder, da steht dir alles offen - solltest im vorfeld tagesscheine verkaufen. Aber nicht gierig werden und auch noch platzkarten anbieten.  

Betreffend der rute, mach dir nicht so große gedanken - die fische die hier gefangen werden - werden in gramm gerechnet  Wenn ich es will, könnte ich sie alle ohne rute, gefühlvoll über den mittelfinger landen. 
Ich kenne angler, die haben für jede fischart ein oder zwei ruten, das ist zwar eine schöne sammlung, jedoch haben sie probleme beim einsetzen der angel und fangen kaum fische damit. Das verstehen sie zwar nicht, ist aber normal, beim einsatz solcher erfolgsgeräte, die fische kennen sich aus in ihrem element und werden sofort gewarnt und hauen ab. Kleiner scherz am rande jedoch traurige wahrheit.
Du wirst das schon meistern und denk dran, beim fang vom honrnhecht eine schlanke pose zu nehmen, dann kannst du im vorfeld schon sagen, wenn die pose verschwindet, da du nur bei einer schlanken pose dieses erkennen kannst, wenn ein hornhecht am lutschen ist , da die pose andere bewegungen macht. Dieses siehst du nicht bei einer wasserkugel, die bleibt rund. Dann glauben alle angler du bist ein hellseher und verstehen die welt nicht mehr, was du für fähigkeiten hast. 
Glaub es mir, es stimmt.
Und erst beim zweiten mal, wenn die pose unter wasser geht den anschlag machen, denn der hornhecht hat eine bestimmtes fressverhalten, das werde ich ein anderes mal erklären.
Nun schleif die haken, die maienzeit ist toll und alles ist saftig und grünt.


----------



## sternmann (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo ich fahre jetzt schon seit 10 Jahren nach hvide sande und muß sagen es ist super schön da und die fische Beisen auch wenn sie da sind ich möchte dieses jahr auch wieder hin aber da ich dann alleine fahren müste habe ich keine lust aber wenn Vielleicht Angler   hin Fahren und noch Platz hinten würde ich gerne mit fahren im Mai natürlich mit kosten Beteiligung 
Gruß Peter


----------



## forellen tommy (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



sternmann schrieb:


> Hallo ich fahre jetzt schon seit 10 Jahren nach hvide sande und muß sagen es ist super schön da und die fische Beisen auch wenn sie da sind ich möchte dieses jahr auch wieder hin aber da ich dann alleine fahren müste habe ich keine lust aber wenn Vielleicht Angler   hin Fahren und noch Platz hinten würde ich gerne mit fahren im Mai natürlich mit kosten Beteiligung
> Gruß Peter



ich schau mal was sich machen lässt mit hoch nehmen wär bestimmt kein problem aber wie sieht es mit unterkunft aus ???

unser haus ist leider voll haben nur 6 schlafplätze!!

lg tommy:vik:


----------



## LAC (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



sternmann schrieb:


> Hallo ich fahre jetzt schon seit 10 Jahren nach hvide sande und muß sagen es ist super schön da und die fische Beisen auch wenn sie da sind ich möchte dieses jahr auch wieder hin aber da ich dann alleine fahren müste habe ich keine lust aber wenn Vielleicht Angler   hin Fahren und noch Platz hinten würde ich gerne mit fahren im Mai natürlich mit kosten Beteiligung
> Gruß Peter



Hallo Peter,
so wie ich lese, geht es nur um die fahrt oder auch bei den anglern im haus wohnen.
Wobei die gegend um gronau nicht an der autobahn - dortmund - bremen - hamburg liegt.
Kann welche fragen, ob sie im kofferraum noch platz haben :q
Sende mal eine pn und etwas mehr informationen - das problem liegt ja in dänemark, denn hvide sande ist ja das "tor zur welt d.h. es liegt am ende der welt und mit dem zug von flensburg über die grenze nach esbjerg und dann weiter nach varde geht noch. Dann jedoch geht es nur mit der privatbahn oder bus nach nr. nebel und weiter mit dem Bus bis nach hvide sande. Ein ganzer tag geht drauf - es können auch sein zwei tage sein, weil du den letzten bus nach hvide sande nicht mehr bekommst.
Wie lange willst du denn bleiben - denn du musst ja auch zurück - ohne fisch oder mit kühltruhen.:q
Sende mal eine pn.
Gruß


----------



## sternmann (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Danke für die Antwort auto ist kein Problem das habe ich ja wohl es geht darum Angeln werde ich dann ja auch  was soll ich denn sonst in havide sange ich bin 53 Jahre alt und wenn man alleine da hin fahren sollte nee das macht kein spass da man ja keinen zu unterhalten hat wie zum beispiel abends bleiben das liegt ja auch daran wie man sich versteht und wann es dahin geht da ich es mit der Firma besprechen muß wegen urlaub und wenn es gehen würde könnte man sich ja irgend wo an der Autobahn Treffen um zusammen weiter zu fahren wie alt seit seit ihr denn so vielleicht passe ich ja auch nicht da rein da ihr vielleicht viel Jünger seit 

Gruß 
Peter


----------



## LAC (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



sternmann schrieb:


> Hallo Danke für die Antwort auto ist kein Problem das habe ich ja wohl es geht darum Angeln werde ich dann ja auch  was soll ich denn sonst in havide sange ich bin 53 Jahre alt und wenn man alleine da hin fahren sollte nee das macht kein spass da man ja keinen zu unterhalten hat wie zum beispiel abends bleiben das liegt ja auch daran wie man sich versteht und wann es dahin geht da ich es mit der Firma besprechen muß wegen urlaub und wenn es gehen würde könnte man sich ja irgend wo an der Autobahn Treffen um zusammen weiter zu fahren wie alt seit seit ihr denn so vielleicht passe ich ja auch nicht da rein da ihr vielleicht viel Jünger seit
> 
> Gruß
> Peter



Peter, wöchentlich fahren personen von deutschland nach dänemark, meistens sind es jedoch familien, darunter sind nur wenige d.h. männer, die rein zum angeln nach hvide sande fahren. 
Nun kenne ich reichlich familien und angler die wöchentlich in der gegend um hvide sande ankommen, die ich im vorfeld fragen könnte, ob sie dich mitnehmen. Nun lese ich, dass du gleichzeitig bei denen wohnen möchtest, dieses kann ich verstehen, damit man nicht abends däumchen dreht und mit der bierflasche redet. 
Dann sieht alles etwas anders aus und die chancen werden geringer. Einen punkt d.h. das alter hast du ja schon angeschnitten wobei ich das anders sehe, denn ich kenne ganz junge burschen, die in meinen augen schon fertig sind und nicht mehr am leben teilnehmen. Ganz andere punkte spielen da eine rolle - so unterschiedlich sind halt wir menschen und unsere interessen.
Nun kannst du ja nicht all deine interessen angeben, wir sind ja nicht bei der sendung "bauer sucht frau" damit alles bestens funktioniert, denn ich kenne auch familien, da hat die frau probleme, weil der mann angler ist, da würdest du dann die krönung sein d.h. der scheidungsgrund.

Ich kann welche fragen, ob sie dich mitnehmen, wobei die alle schon gebucht haben und du dich danach richten muss. Benötige jedoch eine konkrete zeit und bei mir zählt, ein mann ein wort - da ich nicht 25 personen frage und anschließend verläuft es im sande.

Ich empfehle dir jedoch, dass du hier im board oder thread konkret einen zeitraum nennst und einen aufruf machst und fragst, wer fährt in der zeit -von bis - nach hvide sande und hat noch einen platz frei im wagen bzw. auch noch ein bettchen im haus.
Ködern kannst du sie mit geld, nenne einen betrag, was dir die sache wert ist - platz im wagen und ein bett. :q Wenn die summe realistisch ist, wirst du anfragen bekommen, da es ein zusätzliches schnäppchen ist. 
Sollte sich keiner melden, kann es daran liegen, dass die summe nicht realistisch ist. Du könntest sie regelmäßig erhöhen - bis einer zuschlägt :q
Wünsch dir viel glück 
Nun bin ich gespannt, was dir solch ein event wert ist. 

Sollte der betrag mir gefallen, lasse ich dich sogar abholen und gebe noch fischgarantie :q:q


----------



## tattoooi (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hey Leute ich bräuchte mal ein bissel Hilfe bzw. ein paar Tipps von erfahrenen Dänemarkurlaubern/anglern Habe mal einen Thread erstellt und hoffe Ihr könnt mir ein bissel Helfen. 

Lg. aus Berlin

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=258322


----------



## LAC (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ tattooi
Nun habe ich mir deinen thread mal durchgelesen, es geht doch nur um zwei fischarten, hering und hornhecht, wenn ich die meeresfiche sehe und noch um die fischarten im fjord d.h. barsch, hecht und rotaugen, die du im südlichen bereich vom ringköbingfjord fangen kannst d.h. an den esehäusern in nymindegab. Wobei dieses ein guter angelplatz für behinderte, anfänger und kinder ist, da man dort vom steg angeln kann, ja sogar aus dem fahrzeug.
Bessere fangplätze sind weiter südlicher. Wie man hechte, barsche und rotaugen überlistet, muss ich nicht erwähnen - jedenfalls geht es mit wurm, fisch und kunstköder. 
In hvide sande an der schleuse kann man mit heringspaternoster, die heringe überlisten (kleine haken sind empfehlenswert), jedoch kann man damit auch barsche sehr gut fangen. 
Der hornhecht wird mit pose geangelt, wobei jeder angler da seine spezielle montage hat, ich benutze immer eine schlanke pose, als köder eine krabbe oder fischfetzen, die ich in ca 80 cm tiefe anbiete. So einfach ist es.

Wie jeder fisch, hat auch der hornhecht ein bestimmtes fressverhalten, d.h. bei köder die im wasser an der pose hängen, d.h. die kaum bewegungen machen, nur im wasser etwas tänzeln. Bei dieser montage, nimmt der honhecht den köder ganz vorsichtig ins maul und lutscht ihn förmlich - er testen ihn. (Das schnelle jagen, wass so mancher glaubt, macht er nur bei schnell schwimmende fische bzw köder) 
Dieses testen, kann man förmlich erkennen, wenn man mit einer schlanken pose arbeitet, da sie dann andere bewegungen macht, als die normlen gleichmäßigen wellen bewegungen - die pose dreht sich nach allen richtungen. Das ist der grund, dass ich mit einer schlanken pose arbeite - da man dieses nicht sieht bei einer wasserkugel - die ist immer rund und bleibt rund, auch wenn sie sich dreht.
Ich kann förmlich im vorfeld den biss schon ansagen, da ich die pose beobachte, dieses können einige nicht verstehen und wenn ich es drei vier mal im vorfeld sage, verstehen einige die welt nicht mehr und glauben  ich hätte eine besondere begabung - habe ich aber nicht - das ist einfach im kopf bei mir verankert, weil ich das tausend mal schon gesehen haben.

Weiter, der hornhecht testet den köder förmlich, wenn er einen haken fühlt beim lutschen, spuckt er ihn aus, wenn alles ok ist, d.h. dass er ihn fressen will, zieht er ab, jedoch nur ein zwei meter - dabei geht die pose unter wasser. Dann sollte noch nicht der anschlag erfolgen. Nach diesen wenigen metern, wenn er stoppt, wird die pose sichtbar und kommt zum vorschein. Jetzt dreht er der köder so, dass er ihn gut schlucken kann und zieht dann erneut ab -  erst dann sollte nach drei vier sekunden der anschlag erfolgen, dann sitzt der haken fest im fleisch im kiemenbereich. 

Der honhecht wird auch im volksmund, der marlin des kleinen mannes genannt, weil er gigantische sprünge machen kann, meistens jedoch, wenn sein langer maulknochnen gebrochen ist, diese kommt des öfteren vor, bei den montagen mit seidenfäden, jedoch macht er auch große sprünge, wenn der haken im vordern maulknochen sitzt und er ihn förmlich abdrehen will, durch die sprünge. Mir sind verletzte hornhecht schon ins boot gesprungen im mittelmeer.
Nun zum bootsverleih - du kannst im südlichen bereich vom fjord, dir kanus leihen, - sie liegen in nymindegab, direkt hinter dem hotel auf der südlichen seite. Der kaufmann in nymindegab, kann dir sagen wo du sie mieten kannst - aber bleibe immer an der schilfkante von wo der wind kommt - sonst ziehst du dein kanu nach hause.
Wünsche dir viel erfolg
Gruß


----------



## tattoooi (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

ich danke dir für deine antwort|wavey: 

sehr informativ und jetz weiß ich auf alle fälle schon mal bissel bescheid!


----------



## Metare (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand verraten wo ich aktuelle Bestimmungen ( Schonzeiten, Schonmaße, Widerhaken...) fürs Meer den Ringkjöbing Fjord und die darum liegenden Auen finde?

Ende März anfang April bin ich für eine Woche in Hvide Sande, und hab mich ein bisschen auf das Plattfisch angeln eingestellt. Meint ihr da geht was ? 

Gruß


----------



## Michael_05er (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Metare,
schau mal hier nach, da findest Du einiges übers Angeln rund um Hvide Sande. Da ist auch ein Angelführer verlinkt, da steht z.B. was zu Schonzeiten drin. Zu den Auen fragst Du am besten die Spezialisten wie Costas und MeFo-Schreck, es gibt z.B. zur Skjern Au einen eigenen Thread. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob man vor dem 16. April an der Skjern angeln darf...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

An der Skjern Au fängt die Saison, wie schon erwähnt, erst am 16. April an, vorher darf dort nicht gefischt werden.
An der Hover Au nördlich vom Ringköbing Fjord fängt die Saison aber früher an, nach meinen Informationen geht dort die Saison vom 16.01.-31.10. (http://www.dagkort.dk/?p=assoc&assoc=15).
Zur Hover Au kann Dir Costas sicher was sagen, bei ihm in seinem Laden in Tarm (www.fisknu.dk) bekommst Du, so glaube ich mich zu erinnern, auch die Hover-Au-Lizenz.
Hör auf Costas' Empfehlungen bzgl. Plätze und Köder, die Tips sind Gold wert!#h

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Metare (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hi

@ Michael
Den Angelführer kenne ich schon, aber da sind ja nur die Bestimmungen von 2012 drin. Ich wollte ganz sicher gehen und irgendwoher die grundlegenden Bestimmungen her kriegen. Hab den Angelführer in der 2013 Version gesucht, habe ihn leider nicht gefunden.

@ MeFo-Schreck

Danke für den Link mit der Tageskarte war hilfreich. Konnte jetzt schonmal einen kleinen Überblick bekommen wo man dort überhaupt angeln darf. An die Skjern Au wollten wir auch nicht. Wir wollten lieber die kleinen Auen beangeln. Gibt es für jede Au Tageskarten oder gibt es auch welche wo der Dänische Schein reicht?
Bin Student, deshalb such ich immer nach günstigen Alternativen 

Gruß


----------



## LAC (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Metare
Nun kennst du dich ja an der lenne aus, so wie ich gelesen habe. Beim betrachten der skjen au, vergleiche ich das gewässer sehr oft mit der lenne im unteren bereich flussabwärts von hohenlimburg nach halden.  Nun kenne ich die fliessgewässer in  nrw. sehr gut und bestens die lenne. Und du wirst es nicht glauben es ist aber wahr, denn du kannst schneller eine bachforelle in der lenne fangen, als in der skjern au. Wobei in der skjern au, der lachs und die mefo auch noch heimisch ist und in der lenne man davon träumt, der tag wird aber kommen und dann wird an der kanustrecke als zusätzliche atraktion, eine zählstation gebaut. Die lenne ist in meinen augen interessanter und hat - außer lachs und mefo - einen besseren fischbestand. Ich kenne sie noch, da zählte sie zu den besten von nrw. super bestand an äschen, da träumt man in dänemark von, wobei die barbe sich sehr breit gemacht hat, wie man mir berichtete.

Nun ist das skjern fließgewässersystem, das größte was dänemark hat und die nebenflüsse wie z.b. die omme au, sind optimal für bachforellen, mefo und lachs - wobei der lachs und die mefo nicht so schnell am haken geht, wie man sich das gerne wünscht. Nur zur information - der schnitt liegt: ein lachs, eine woche angeln. Wobei einige angler es schon jahre versuchen - ohne erfolg - so sieht die wahrheit aus.
Nun ist das gesamte skjern fliessgewässersystem, d.h. mit nebenflüsse aufgeteilt in angelstrecken, d.h. für jede angelstrecke kann man sich tageskarten besorgen - die unterschiedliche preise haben. Wobei man im besitz des dänischen fischereischeins sein muss, den man im internet oder vor ort kaufen kann.
Die anderen auen wie hover au, henne au, varde au, sind auch interessante angelreviere und du benötigst ausser den staatl. schein zusätzlich noch den tagesschein vom gewässer, d.h. für die strecke, die für die angelei ausgewiesen ist.
Alle kleineren auen, sind reine private gewässer, wo du nur angeln darfst, wenn der grundbesitzer- der das fischereirecht besitzt - dir die genehmigunmg erteilt.
In der lydum au, ist eine strecke von ca. 1,5 km frei gegeben für die angelei d.h. dort darf man angeln,  muss jedoch ein tageschein kaufen.
Die von mir erwähnten fließgewässer, haben unterschiedliche saisonzeiten - die ich nicht alle im kopf habe.
Ich glaube in der hover au, henne sowie lydum au, kannst du in der zeit angeln. In der henne au, sowie lydum au kannst du mit normalen haken arbeiten, in der skjern au, varde au mit schonhaken und in der omme au, glaube ich auch.
Mit dem staatl. angelschein kannst du im fjord sowie im meer angeln.
Plattfische kannst du in der nordsee vom strand überall angeln, wobei in hvide sande reichlich unterwasser gebuddelt wurde, gute agelstellen liegen südlich von hvide sande  im bereich um bjeregaard.
Wünsche dir viel erfolg und wenn du noch spezielle fragen hast kurz eine pn senden - ein mit glied aus hagen, ist ja was ganz seltenes hier. 
Gruß


----------



## raubfischboje (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo,

ich bin von 16.3 an eine Woche in Bjerregard. Dort werde ich dann auch in der Brandung angeln. Lohnt sich auch ein Versuch von den Molen in Hvide Sande oder eher nicht?

mfg


----------



## rippi (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

das mit der Mole ist immer schwer zusagen, da beide Molen in den letzten Jahren erneuert wurden und erst mitte 2012 fertig gestellt wurden und der lärm der da war alle fische vertrieben hat. bis wieder ein einigermaßen guter bestand da ist kann es also noch dauern, kann aber genauso gut sein, dass wieder einige fische da sind.


----------



## LAC (1. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



raubfischboje schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin von 16.3 an eine Woche in Bjerregard. Dort werde ich dann auch in der Brandung angeln. Lohnt sich auch ein Versuch von den Molen in Hvide Sande oder eher nicht?
> 
> mfg



Hallo Raubfischboje,
von den molen in hvide sande lohnt sich immer, jedoch kommt es auf die fischart an, die du gerne angeln möchtest, z.b. kannst du in bjerregard besser in der brandung platte fangen als in hvide sande von der mole. 
Makrelen kannst du besser von der mole in hvide sande fangen, jedoch wenn sie da sind im  juli /august, auch die meeräsche.  Dorsch ist auch besser von der mole und die etwas größeren dorsche kommen meistens in der winterzeit dort vor.
Die heringe und hornhechte kannst du besser im schleusenbereich überlisten - aber auch nur, wenn sie da sind. Ein heringsstamm kommt im frühjahr, die heringe sind meistens etwas größer als der andere stamm, der im herbst kommt und bis zur weihnachtszeit bleibt. Wobei die herbstheringe im jahr 2012 sehr groß waren - war erstaunt.
Der hornhecht kommt im frühjahr (da kannst du auch kapitale landen) und bleibt bis im august.
So sehen die fangmöglichkeiten aus.

Nun sind noch andere arten dort zuhause aber die meisten angler fangen von diesen o.g. fischarten nur drei arten (platte, hering und hornhecht) 
Fast jeder möchte gerne noch dorsch, makrele und lachs bzw. mefo im meer fangen und wenn´s geht noch eine große scholle, damit meine ich einen heilbutt. 
Nun wurde ja reichlich in hvide sande unterwasser gebuddelt, alles für den neuen überseehafen, damit die großen überseeschiffe einlaufen können. 
Es kann ja sein, dass durch diese gebuddelte einfahrt bzw. tiefseerinne  die ganz großen fischarten z.b. der heilbutt oder der heringshai nach hvide sande kommt um sich mal ein bild zu machen, ob beim heringsfestival was fressbares rumschwebt, wo nach geschnappt werden kann. 
Ich habe reichlich futter gesehen, nicht nur "plattfische" auch diagonal in der luft schwebene "gekrönte heringe" im zelt.

Bjeregaard, dort wo du wohnst, ist doch ein optimaler angelplatz für die brandungsangelei - dort kannst du nicht nur kapitale platte überlisten, sondern auch den wolfsbarsch. Mein bekannter hat dort vom strand auch schon heringe und makrelen gefangen - ein versuch lohnt sich immer.

Gruß und viel erfolg!


----------



## raubfischboje (1. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

danke LAC, für deine antwort


----------



## LenSch (3. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Schönen Sonntag allerseits!
Ich habe eben erfahren das unser Urlaub etwas umgeplant wurde...Anstatt nach Lökken fahren wir jetzt wieder nach Hvide Sande!  
Werden vorraussichtlich Anfang Juni nach DK fahren und uns ein Haus knapp hinter dem Truppenübungsgelände vor HS mieten.
Da ich nicht so bzw gar nicht der Meeresfischer bin wollte ich mich ehr auf den Fjord und die Süßwasserräuber konzentrieren.
Könnte mir jemand einen Tipp oder Info`s dazu geben? 
Ich war zuletzt vor 11 Jahren dort und da haben wir von einem kleinen Steg aus gefischt. Ganz "Oldshool" mit Wurm und Pose  
Jetzt sollen Gufi`s richtung Räuber fliegen.
Danke im voraus und Gruß
Lennart


----------



## Beastmaster82 (6. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin Mädels ,

ich fahre demnächst mal wieder 2 Wochen nach Klegod.

Gibt es schon die ersten Meldungen von Hering & Co. oder ist es noch zu kalt?

Ansonsten müssen halt wieder die üblichen Verdächtigen dran glauben (Put & Take Seen)...

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus...


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Beastmaster82 schrieb:


> Moin Mädels ,
> 
> ich fahre demnächst mal wieder 2 Wochen nach Klegod.
> 
> ...


 

Zumindest habe ich über die Webcam noch keine anglerichen
Aktivitätenan der Schleuse beobachten können.
Sollte also noch etwas zu früh sein.:m


----------



## rippi (6. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@LAC
sicher das in hvide sande ein tiefseehafen entstehen soll? denn es wurden die molen soweit umgebaut für den tourismus, weil man da z.b auch eine tauchschule eröffnen will, dass macht man sich doch nicht mit einen überseehafen kaputt. Wenn du das Baggerschifff meinst, das ist momentan nur da, weil die Fahrrinne stark verschlammt.


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



rippi schrieb:


> @LAC
> sicher das in hvide sande ein tiefseehafen entstehen soll? denn es wurden die molen soweit umgebaut für den tourismus, weil man da z.b auch eine tauchschule eröffnen will, dass macht man sich doch nicht mit einen überseehafen kaputt. Wenn du das Baggerschifff meinst,* das ist momentan nur da, weil die Fahrrinne stark verschlammt*.


 

@ Rippi,

das Baggerschiff ist genau aus dem von dir genannten Grund
seit X-Jahren dort im Einsatz. Um den Hafen Tiefseetauglich zu machen, bedarf es schwereren Gerätes.


----------



## anschmu (6. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



rippi schrieb:


> @LAC
> sicher das in hvide sande ein tiefseehafen entstehen soll? denn es wurden die molen soweit umgebaut für den tourismus, weil man da z.b auch eine tauchschule eröffnen will, dass macht man sich doch nicht mit einen überseehafen kaputt. Wenn du das Baggerschifff meinst, das ist momentan nur da, weil die Fahrrinne stark verschlammt.



|bla:|smash:|smash: Die ersten Containerschiffe sind auch schon gesichtet worden |muahah:


----------



## angler1996 (6. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

war das  nicht die Titanic|kopfkrat


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



anschmu schrieb:


> |bla:|smash:|smash: Die ersten Containerschiffe sind auch schon gesichtet worden |muahah:


 


Stimmt,:m

die haben das Equipment für die Tiefseetaucher bereits 
angelandet. |engel:


----------



## rippi (6. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

und nicht nur das, es wurden bereits u-boote gesichtet|uhoh:


----------



## LAC (7. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ rippi

Die von den landratten in hvide sande gesichteten u-boote und oft im hafen kurz auftauchen, sind keine einmann u-boote, sondern seehunde. :q
 Diese tiere habe ich geschult und sind bestens für  spionagearbeit geeignet z.b. informieren sie mich, wenn der hering in hvide sande ist und wie viele angler dort sind. Ich beobachte oft ihren ruheplatz - ein sandbank im wattenmeer vor esbjerg  - wenn kaum tiere dort zu sehen sind, sind sie in hvide sande, da dort dann die jagd auf hering beginnt. 

Die jagd auf hering in hvide sande ist für die seehunde mehr ein spiel, sie schauen ganz treu aus dem wasser, können jedoch dabei über ihre barthaare alle fische lokalisieren - wie groß  und wo bzw. wie schnell sie sind und sie sind so geschult, dass sie mit einem angriff mehrere paternoster von heringe befreien können, damit die angler es leichter haben mit ihren sieben oder acht haken.
Ein naturschauspiel ersten ranges - denn  sie können schneller schwimmen als die angler ihre paternoster einziehen.:q
Früher wurden sie geliebt und alle brüllten - schau mal da, ein seehund, das sagen heute nur noch die kinder.:q

Zum baggerschiff: dieser staubsauger hat in hvide sande eine lebensaufgabe. So ist es nun mal, wenn hafenanlagen im sandbereich gebaut werden und u.a. auch küstenschutz durchgeführt wird. Ohne bagger würden sie es nicht im griff bekommen. 
Die große halbinsel tipperne, die südlich im ringköbing fjord liegt und nordeuropas größtes vogelschutzgebiet ist, wurde im laufe der jahre von der nordsee angeschwemmt, als der durchbruch im holmslandklit noch nördlicher lag. So ist auch die südliche ausläufer versandet.
Die problematik beim hvide sande hafen, ist eine andere. Bei sturm bzw. orkan ist dieser hafen durch wellengang und strömung nicht bzw. kaum ansteuerbar - d.h. dass schiff was noch schwimmt würde kurz vor der haustür förmlich absaufen. Deshalb wurden u.a. die molen verlängert und eine tiefere einfahrt gebuddelt, damit größere schiffe dort ständig einlaufen können. 
Jetzt liegen dort ja auch schon schiffe, die im nordmeer fahren bzw. über den teich rutschen können. Ich bin auch mal mit einer gurke bis zu den ornkney inseln gerutscht.

 Nun gibt es unterschiedliche wellen, in strandnähe werden sie dann noch gebrochen. Hinzu kommen in hs, die unterschiedlichen strömungen u.a. auch die aus dem fjord, dieses ist süßwasser - wenn süßwasser auf salzwasser stößt nennt man dieses totwasser d.h. fährt ein schiff in solch ein totwasser, verliert es deutlich an fahrt, die man aber benötigt.  Alles zu kompliziert um es zu erklären.
So sah der plan aus, man wollte ja von hvide sande die windkraftanlagen -  die auf der ostseite vom fjord südlich von ringköbing gebaut werden - weltweit verschiffen. 

Für mich ganz neu, ist die jetzt geplante tauchbasis,:q eine super idee. Ideen, die immer besser werden,  denn diese tauchstation wird schnell weltweit bekannt. Es hat etwas mit der zeit zu tun. Bei der heutigen taucherei, werden einige schon zum  kampfschwimmer, wenn sie in der badehose ihre warmen luftblasen beobachten. 
So sieht es aus bei der taucherei, da in den wärmeren ländern in den hotelanlagen, die tauchscheine an turisten förmlich wie platzkarten für sonnenliegen verkauft werden - es ist ein gefährliches spiel.
Jedenfalls würde in hvide sande die taucherei die angelgeschäfte beleben, sie verkaufen dann außer würmer auch noch schwimmflossen oder bleischuhe, damit die taucher über grund sich bewegen können. 
Hubschrauber sind im einsatz und die medien haben reichlich material, wenn sie über den möchte costeau berichten, wie sie ihn in blavand angeschwemmt am horns rev gefunden haben.

Die nordsee ist kein hobby revier -  nur was für profis.  Ende der 60ger jahren bzw. anfang der 7oger hatte man ein unterwasserlabor helgoland in der nordsee eingerichtet - so wie ich mich entsinnen, sind dort auch taucher umgekommen. Aber die profis in hvide sande, die finden schon ein weg wie man das städtchen interessant macht - ich würde z.b. obwohl ich unterwasser groß geworden bin lieber reibenkuchen an touristen verkaufen, da kann man sich bei unterhalten und muss sich nicht mit den fingern verständigen  - das geht natürlich auch, indem man den daumen zwischen den zeigefinger und mittelfinger steckt - und signalisiert damit, dass sie kein frosch sein soll


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (7. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

- ich würde z.b. obwohl ich unterwasser groß geworden bin lieber reibenkuchen an touristen verkaufen, da kann man sich bei unterhalten und muss sich nicht mit den fingern verständigen  -

Also Otto wir machen eine kartoffelpuffer bude auf. Haben uns ja schon mal darüber unterhalten. ich glaube so was geht gut denn wer nix fängt braucht trost und da hilft immer eine portion reibekuchen mit apfelmus zimt und zucker..
Ich hab gesehen dass du versucht hast mich an zu rufen. ich mede mich am wochenende. bis dann und fang schon mal an kartoffeln zu ordern.   olav


----------



## D3rFabi (8. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

hey,

ich fahre nächste woche samstag für eine woche nach Ho/Blavand, wollte allerdings auch mindst. einen Tag mal nach HS zum Branden. Auf was kann ich mich denn zur Zeit so einstellen? Lieber auf die Molen oder in den Hafen? Fragen über Fragen 

grüße


----------



## LAC (9. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Olav-aus-zuff
Olaf, das ist zwar eine marktlücke, im sommer reibekuchen in hvide sande verkaufen und im winter golf spielen auf einer karibischen insel. Ich würde es jedoch nie machen, will mir nicht die finger fettig machen.
Das hört sich zwar verrückt an, aber ich kenne einen, der macht es, der hat ein campingplatz und verkauft noch würstchen
Zu den tauchschulen, die sind ja wie pilze in den letzten dreißig jahren aus dem boden geschossen. Heute sieht es nicht mehr so gut unterwasser aus. Früher gab es nur einen verband in deutschland, einige tauchlehrer sind ausgestiegen - habe neue verbände geründet und weitere tauchorganisationen entstanden wobei padi den markt überschwemmt hat und in fast jeder hotelanlage vertreten ist. 
Vor 30 jahren wurde ich ständig im ausland angesprochen, komm wir eröffnen eine tauchschule. Er hatte das boot ich die scheine - habe es nie gemacht. Würde verrückt, den ganzen tag mit anfänger unterwasser zu sein und im boot muss ich mir von den "profis" taucherlatein anhören. Das habe ich zu genüge gehört.  Melde mich noch.



@ D3rFabi

Hallo, es soll kalt werden, nach dem wetterbericht - ich glaube, dass der hering noch nicht da ist - du kannst alles versuchen z.b. auf platte oder dorsch. Wie es mit dem erfolg aussieht - steht in den sternen geschrieben. Für einen tag angeln in hvide sande, bleibt der große erfolg meistens aus, wenn der hering noch nicht da ist. In ho bzw. auf skalligen kannst du auch meeresangeln und auf platte gehen.
Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

*Also Otto wir machen eine kartoffelpuffer bude auf*. Haben uns ja schon mal darüber unterhalten. ich glaube so was geht gut denn wer nix fängt braucht trost und da hilft immer eine portion reibekuchen mit apfelmus zimt und zucker..
Ich hab gesehen dass du versucht hast mich an zu rufen. ich mede mich am wochenende. bis dann und fang schon mal an kartoffeln zu ordern. olav[/QUOTE]


Hallo Olav,#h

zu viel Arbeit, und anschliessend stinken die Klamotten.
Ich würde es mit Erbseneintopf angehen. Kann man bestens zu Hause kochen, und im Thermobehälter bleibt das Zeug auch super warm.
Sollte zum Heringsfestival ein Renner sein.:m


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (9. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Hallo Olav,#h

zu viel Arbeit, und anschliessend stinken die Klamotten.
Ich würde es mit Erbseneintopf angehen. Kann man bestens zu Hause kochen, und im Thermobehälter bleibt das Zeug auch super warm.
Sollte zum Heringsfestival ein Renner sein.:m[/QUOTE]

ok jürgen im winter erbsen suppe alles klar aber im sommer wenn die sonne scheint und es heiss wird am heringskai und die angler haben deine erbsen im bauch und keine fische an der angel das gibt eine gefärliche mischung. (im hafen müffelt es sowieso schon so extrem) glaub mir da sind kartoffelpuffer besser.
wenn ich das nächste mal in hvidesande bin werde ich´s probieren:
erbsen vs.kartoffeln


----------



## Benche (9. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

7 Robben konnte ich heute im Hafen zählen, soviele habe ich hier noch nie gesehen


----------



## Angelprofesor (9. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Benche schrieb:


> *7 Robben konnte ich heute im Hafen zählen, soviele habe ich hier noch nie gesehen*


 
#h Der rest kommt noch, ich habe ende Oktober vor zwei Jahren 17 gezählt. :k

Grüß aus Berlin #g


----------



## Hansen fight (10. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin aus Hamburg #h
Ich habe irgendwo mal gelesen, dass es jeden Sonntag in Hvide Sande eine Fischauktion geben soll, für Touristen empfohlen.
Habe darüber im Netz nichts gefunden.
@ LAC als alter Hvide Sande Experte hast Du davon mal gehört ?
Gruß Christoph


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Hansen fight schrieb:


> Moin aus Hamburg #h
> Ich habe irgendwo mal gelesen, dass es jeden Sonntag in Hvide Sande eine Fischauktion geben soll, für Touristen empfohlen.
> Habe darüber im Netz nichts gefunden.
> @ LAC als alter Hvide Sande Experte hast Du davon mal gehört ?
> Gruß Christoph


 

Hallo Christoph,#h

in der Regel sind es 4-5 Auktionen, die in den Turistenmonaten Juli-August stattfinden.:m


----------



## AAlfänger (10. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Wie Jürgen schon schreibt sind es Auktionen für Touris, aber es ist schon lustig anzusehen. Man muß bloß aufpassen, das man nicht einen Bekannten sieht, dem zuwinkt und plötzlich einen Zentner Fisch gekauft hat. Ansonsten bieten die Frauen der Fischer jede Menge an Lekkereien an, welches alleine schon der Besuch wert ist.#6

MFG AAlfänger:vik:


----------



## Angelprofesor (10. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

|bla: Ja, es lohnt sich dabei zu sein, prima sache aber man sollte sich gut anziehen. |gr:

Grüß aus Berlin #g


----------



## angler1996 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

ne die Auktion war auch schon am St. Betensdag|kopfkrat
Übrigens kann man da im passenden Moment durchaus die Hand heben.Es gab Fisch quer durch das gesamte Fischbestimmungsbuch der Nordsee
Gruß A.


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ne die Auktion war auch schon am St. Betensdag|kopfkrat
> Übrigens kann man da* im passenden Moment durchaus die Hand heben.*Es gab Fisch quer durch das gesamte Fischbestimmungsbuch der Nordsee
> Gruß A.


 

Schon richtig, aber man sollte auch die Handelsüblichen Preise kennen. Habe schon oft genug erlebt, dass Mutti weit über den Ladenpreisen ein "Schnäppchen" gemacht hat.|supergri


----------



## mottejm (10. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hy, aber bei der Auktios gehtbes ja auch um den Spass dabei. Und wenn der Fisch ein paar Koronen teurer ist wie im Laden, hat es eben Spass gemacht.
Aber man kann da richtig Schnäpchen machen, wir haben 4 grosse lebende Krebse für 15 Kronen ersteigert. Die Kosten bei uns im Leipzig in der Metro € 10,- einer. Die 2. Tüte mit 4 Krebsen gab es dann umsonst, weil die keiner haben wollte. Oder 4 Platten für DK 30,- ist auch OK.
Wenn es schon 7 Seehunde gibt, dann können die Heringe ja auch nicht mehr weit weg sein.
Wir Kommen am 3. April für 10 Tage, da wollen wir schon ein paar mitnehmen


----------



## LAC (11. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Hansen fight schrieb:


> Moin aus Hamburg #h
> Ich habe irgendwo mal gelesen, dass es jeden Sonntag in Hvide Sande eine Fischauktion geben soll, für Touristen empfohlen.
> Habe darüber im Netz nichts gefunden.
> @ LAC als alter Hvide Sande Experte hast Du davon mal gehört ?
> Gruß Christoph


 
Christoph, 
es ist ja alles schon gepostet worden, es läuft recht lustig ab und für touristen halt eine kleine bereicherung im urlaub. Wie Jürgen es schon gepostet hat, oft werden erhöhte preise erzielt - so ist es bei auktionen, wenn man seine hand nicht im griff hat und will unbedingt den fisch haben - macht halt spaß. Wobei man auch günstig dort fisch bekommen kann, kurz vor ende der auktion, so wurde mir mal berichtet. 
In der sommerzeit ist auch eine in bork havn, südlich am ringköbing fjord, die in der touristenzeitung bekannt gegeben wird.
Eine fischauktion sollte man sich mal ansehen - man kann auch im fichladen gehen und fisch kaufen bzw. über die preise staunen - ist aber nicht so lustig.

Gruß


----------



## Hansen fight (11. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Danke für die Antworten #h
Also sind die Auktionen nur im Sommer.
Schade bin schon im Mai dort.
Gruß Christoph


----------



## angler1996 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Schon richtig, aber man sollte auch die Handelsüblichen Preise kennen. Habe schon oft genug erlebt, dass Mutti weit über den Ladenpreisen ein "Schnäppchen" gemacht hat.|supergri


 
Das war dann der unpassende Moment
Aber Mutti hatte ein gutes Gefühl dabei- wichtig für die gute Erholung im Urlaub:m
Gruß A.


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Das war dann der unpassende Moment
> Aber Mutti hatte ein gutes Gefühl dabei- wichtig für die gute Erholung im Urlaub:m
> Gruß A.


 


Wenn Mutti mit überteuertem Fisch nach Hause käme, dann wäre ihre Erholung aber schnell vorbei. Zum Glück hält sie sich beim Fischkauf aber komplett raus.


----------



## mottejm (12. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Hansen fight schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten #h
> Also sind die Auktionen nur im Sommer.
> Schade bin schon im Mai dort.
> Gruß Christoph



Hallo,
In den Läden und in den Ferienhausbüro liegen immer Turistinfozeitungen der Region aus. Schau dort nach. Es sind auch manchmal ausserhalb der Sommerferien Auktionen wenn viele Turis da sind. An Pfingsten könnte auch eine sein. Oder in der Turistinfo nachfragen.

Motte


----------



## LenSch (13. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LenSch schrieb:


> Schönen Sonntag allerseits!
> Ich habe eben erfahren das unser Urlaub etwas umgeplant wurde...Anstatt nach Lökken fahren wir jetzt wieder nach Hvide Sande!
> Werden vorraussichtlich Anfang Juni nach DK fahren und uns ein Haus knapp hinter dem Truppenübungsgelände vor HS mieten.
> Da ich nicht so bzw gar nicht der Meeresfischer bin wollte ich mich ehr auf den Fjord und die Süßwasserräuber konzentrieren.
> ...



Kann oder möchte mir denn keiner weiterhelfen?;+


----------



## jottweebee (13. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Im Womo-Forum habe ich viele schaurige Stories gelesen.

Wie sieht es in Hvide Sande mit den Vorschriften über das Töten von Hunden aus?
Oder sollte man besser einen große Bogen um Dänemark mit seinem Vierbeiner machen?

Hier Informationen zum geltenden dänischen Hundegesetz:

http://tyskland.um.dk/de/uber-uns/news/newsdisplaypage/?newsid=13ccf5a3-527c-4a2e-a501-e16f25c6fef1


----------



## AAlfänger (13. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin,moin
und wieder sind es die bösen Behörden. Wer die ersten Zeilen aufmerksam ließt, kann schnell erkennen, warum die Regeln so verschärft worden sind. Es sind die Hundehalter, nicht alle aber ein Teil die das herausgefordert haben. Muß man denn wie selber gesehen 2Schäferhunde am vollen Strand frei laufen lassen und die plötzlich hinter spielenden Kinder hinterherrasen und eins auch noch beißen? Aussage des Hundehalters: Warum bleiben die Kinder auch nicht stehen!#q Und so könnte man noch jede Menge Beispiele anführen, natürlich auch andersrum von verantwortlichen Haltern. Die hunde können für ihr Verhalten nichts, so das man normalerweise die Halter einschläfern müßte|gr: Durch das Verhalten einiger haben andere zu leiden#c

MFG AAlfänger


----------



## anschmu (13. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LenSch schrieb:


> Kann oder möchte mir denn keiner weiterhelfen?;+


In der Nähe deiner Hütte , kann man vom Parkplatz - rechts in Richtung Bjerregard - den Fjord beangeln ! Auch an den Esehäusern kann man den Fjord beangeln . Am Nymindegab -Forellensee kannst du dir dein Mittagessen fangen ! Alles sehr gut zufuß oder mit dem Auto zu erreichen ! Mehr Tipps kannst du in den Themen Hvidesande 2013 oder Angeln rund um den Ringgöbingfjord gut nachlesen ! Steht eine Menge wissenswertes drin !


----------



## anschmu (13. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



jottweebee schrieb:


> Im Womo-Forum habe ich viele schaurige Stories gelesen.
> 
> Wie sieht es in Hvide Sande mit den Vorschriften über das Töten von Hunden aus?
> Oder sollte man besser einen große Bogen um Dänemark mit seinem Vierbeiner machen?
> ...


----------



## goeddoek (13. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Immer ruhig Blut 

Das ist genauso 'ne Schote wie mit dem dänischen Waffengesetz - kaum anders als in Deutschland.

Wer mal 'nen Blick ins "Hundeverbringungsgesetz" in Deutschland wirft, wird keine großen Unterschiede finden > http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hundeverbringungs-_und_-einfuhrbeschränkungsgesetz  #h |supergri


----------



## anschmu (13. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Immer ruhig Blut
> 
> Das ist genauso 'ne Schote wie mit dem dänischen Waffengesetz - kaum anders als in Deutschland.
> 
> Solange nichts passiert , hat ja auch keiner Probleme ! Nur wenn , ist das Geschrei groß ! Lösungsvorschlag : solange Rassehunde bis zu 2000 € kosten , sollte man Geldstrafen ruhig auf das dreifache des Kaufpreises ansetzen , könnte einige unbelehrbare Hundehalter zum nachdenken bewegen !


----------



## Michael_05er (13. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LenSch schrieb:


> Kann oder möchte mir denn keiner weiterhelfen?;+


Hi,
Gegenfrage: Warum willst Du nicht im Meer fischen? Man kann ganz nett mit Buttlöffel und Watt- oder Seeringelwurm an der Hechtspinnrute auf Plattfisch und Co. gehen. Ist mal ein anderes Erlebnis, das ich als Spinnfischer auch sehr genossen habe.

So viele Seiten sind dieses Jahr hier im Thread noch nicht geschrieben worden, also schau mal nach, noch kann man alles durchlesen Zum Thema "Hecht" gab es einige Tipps, da solltest Du nicht nur den Südzipfel des Fjordes, sondern auch die Seen südlich des Fjordes ins Auge fassen.

Gummifische würde ich aber eher zu Hause lassen, da alles recht flach und verkrautet ist. Softjerks und andere, Kraut-unempfindliche Methoden gehen schon eher, aber der klassische GuFi am Jigkopf ist eher suboptimal.

Alternativ kannst Du auch die leichte Spinnrute einpacken und Forellen jagen. In Deutschland sind Blinker, Wobbler und Co. ja am Forellensee oft verboten, in Dänemark ist das anders. Ich hoffe auch mal auf eine 5kg-Forelle an der UL-Rute 
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Michael_05er (13. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



jottweebee schrieb:


> Im Womo-Forum habe ich viele schaurige Stories gelesen.
> 
> Wie sieht es in Hvide Sande mit den Vorschriften über das Töten von Hunden aus?
> Oder sollte man besser einen große Bogen um Dänemark mit seinem Vierbeiner machen?
> ...


 Also wir haben weder schaurige Geschichten gehört noch selbst erlebt. Die Gegend um Hvide Sande ist auch wegen unserer drei Hundis unser Traum-Urlaubsziel. Wir waren bisher immer im Juni in Argab, da war es am Strand traumhaft. Jetzt fahren wir im September nach Bjerregard, mal sehen wie es da so ist. Unsere drei haben einen ausgeprägten Bewegungsdrang, da war der große, meist sehr leere Strand perfekt.

Alternativ gibt es in Dänemark viele (oft eingezäunte) Hundewälder (googel mal Hundewald oder dänisch: "hundeskov" oder "inhegnet Hundeskov"), da kann auch ein Hund mit Jagdtrieb oder Freiheitsdrang |rolleyes gut frei laufen. In Nymindegab ist z.B. ein eingezäuntes Gelände, das zwar nicht Quadratkilometer-groß ist, aber immer noch ganz ansehnlich. Es gibt andere, die noch größer sein sollen. 

Natürlich muss man sich als Hundebesitzer benehmen. Der Hund sollte in den Dünen nicht frei laufen wegen der brütenden Vögel (und eventueller Kreuzottern!), Hundehaufen sollten eingesammelt werden etc. Also alles, was auch anderswo selbstverständlich ist .

Hier kann man übrigens auch einen Zaun fürs Ferienhaus mieten: Husby Bilcenter. 
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## goeddoek (14. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



anschmu schrieb:


> Solange nichts passiert , hat ja auch keiner Probleme ! Nur wenn , ist das Geschrei groß ! Lösungsvorschlag : solange Rassehunde bis zu 2000 € kosten , sollte man Geldstrafen ruhig auf das dreifache des Kaufpreises ansetzen , könnte einige unbelehrbare Hundehalter zum nachdenken bewegen !



Eben :m

Ich habe die "Diskussion" in verschiedenen Foren gesehen. Es ist schon erstaunlich / erschreckend, wie naiv da alles nachgeplappert wird, was irgendwelche Boulevard-Postillen von sich geben. Die Hundegesetze sind in DK kaum anders als in Deutschland, Norwegen, Schweden und den Niederlanden auch ( siehe meinen Link im vorherigen Posting). Nur wird in der "Saure-Gurken-Zeit" dann wieder ein Fass aufgemacht |supergri


----------



## LenSch (15. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Hi,
> Gegenfrage: Warum willst Du nicht im Meer fischen? Man kann ganz nett mit Buttlöffel und Watt- oder Seeringelwurm an der Hechtspinnrute auf Plattfisch und Co. gehen. Ist mal ein anderes Erlebnis, das ich als Spinnfischer auch sehr genossen habe.
> 
> So viele Seiten sind dieses Jahr hier im Thread noch nicht geschrieben worden, also schau mal nach, noch kann man alles durchlesen Zum Thema "Hecht" gab es einige Tipps, da solltest Du nicht nur den Südzipfel des Fjordes, sondern auch die Seen südlich des Fjordes ins Auge fassen.
> ...



Moin und Danke für die Antworten #h
Ich werde es mal einen Tag mit Softjerks und Jerks versuchen und den anderen dann am Forellenhof verbringen 
Ist an ALLEN Forellenseen das angeln mit Kunstködern erlaubt oder nur an eingen? 
Wenn JA, welcher ist zu empfehlen. Wollte dann schon meine Ruhe haben und nicht neben einer viel befahren Straße sitzen |supergri
Das Meeresfischen hat mir noch nie zugesagt, dafür habe ich einfach keine Ruhe |kopfkrat
LG und schonmal ein schönes Wochenende!
LenSch


----------



## anschmu (15. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LenSch schrieb:


> Moin und Danke für die Antworten #h
> Ich werde es mal einen Tag mit Softjerks und Jerks versuchen und den anderen dann am Forellenhof verbringen
> Ist an ALLEN Forellenseen das angeln mit Kunstködern erlaubt oder nur an eingen?
> 
> ...


----------



## LenSch (15. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

"Drei Seen kann ich nur empfehlen : No 1&2 ,  sowie den in Herning am Ortseingang !"

No 1&2 ? Finde ich nichts zu #c
 Habe über Esmarch gebucht


----------



## anschmu (15. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LenSch schrieb:


> "Drei Seen kann ich nur empfehlen : No 1&2 ,  sowie den in Herning am Ortseingang !"
> 
> No 1&2 ? Finde ich nichts zu #c
> Habe über Esmarch gebucht



Schau mal Oxriver und ein Stück weiter ist ein 2.teich auf der rechten Seite , ist der selbe Besitzer ! Wenn du in No schon an der Kirche reinfährst und bis zur Schweinzucht fährst , findest du noch einen sehr ruhigen See ! Auf der Umgehungsstraße Ringköping Richtung Herning nach dem 2.Kreisel noch einen sehr ruhigen See ! Der See am ersten Kreisel scheint auch immer gut besucht zusein !
Esmarch ist gut ! Sehr saubere Häuser . Buche ich seit 20 Jahren !


----------



## LenSch (15. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Sehr gut, Danke!!!
Wir buchen auch seit dem ich denken kann nur über Esmarch. Hatten nur einmal ein Problem mit einem Haus, wurde vergessen zu kontrollieren... Wurden aber direkt in einem größeres/besseres Haus zum selben Preis unter gebracht! 
Ich bedanke mich für die Hinweise und werde berichten sobald ich wieder da bin. Sprich in 3 Monaten! 
Bis dahin werden die Seefo`s und Hechte gejagt!
Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Michael_05er (15. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LenSch schrieb:


> Wenn JA, welcher ist zu empfehlen. Wollte dann schon meine Ruhe haben und nicht neben einer viel befahren Straße sitzen |supergri
> Das Meeresfischen hat mir noch nie zugesagt, dafür habe ich einfach keine Ruhe |kopfkrat


Ich hätte Dir auch Oxriver empfohlen, den  anderen von Anschmu genannten See kenne ich nicht.

Meeresfischen im Sinne von "Rutenspitze anstarren" will ich auch nicht machen, deswegen hab ich es ja mit Buttlöffel versucht und auch gefangen. Du kannst ja einfach mal ein oder zwei alte Effzett einpacken, so um die 40-50g, und wenn Du Laune hast mit einem Päckchen Watt- oder Seeringelwürmern vom Strand aus Blinkern. Einfach 20cm Fluorocarbon mit einem Butthaken hinten dran ketüddelt, Wurm drauf und fertig. Rauswerfen, reinkurbeln/jiggen/schleifen, ist fast wie GuFi-angeln 
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## LenSch (15. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hört sich lustig an  Da bin ich noch gar nicht drauf gekommen! 
An welchen Strecken lohnt sich das denn? auch gerne per PN


----------



## Michael_05er (15. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Überall da, wo sich Brandungsangeln lohnt :q Im Ernst: Wenn ich die Gegend richtig im Kopf habe, wirst Du eher auf Höhe Bjerregard wohnen, oder? Soweit ich weiß ist die Gegend dort sehr gut für die Plattfischjagd geeignet. Besser als in Hvide Sande direkt. Bis Argab hoch kann man es fast überall versuchen. Man muss keine 100m weit werfen können, um zu fangen. 
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## anschmu (16. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Ich hätte Dir auch Oxriver empfohlen, den  anderen von Anschmu genannten See kenne ich nicht.
> 
> Fahr einfach am Oxriver vorbei und ca 800m weiter auf der rechten Seite vor der Bauschuttkippe geht es rechts rein ! Wie gesagt ist es der gleiche Betreiber !


----------



## rainzor (16. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin,

bin auch wieder mal in Bjerregard gelandet. Ab Rendsburg immer dichter werdendes Schneetreiben, ab Kolding sogar mit Schnee auf den Straßen. Hier oben liegen jetzt locker 10cm. Schneefall ist aber weniger geworden.

Fjord und Seen sind zugefroren. Wenn es jetzt nicht deutlich wärmer wird, oder die Heringe kommen, fällt das Angeln wohl aus.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## adam-riese (16. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo,
ich habe eben 4 Angler mit der Webcam an der Schleuse ausgemacht - da wird doch wohl nicht der erste Hering angekommen sein ?:k


----------



## LAC (16. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



adam-riese schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe eben 4 Angler mit der Webcam an der Schleuse ausgemacht - da wird doch wohl nicht der erste Hering angekommen sein ?:k


 

Das ist normal, die kennzeichnen ihren platz für den bekannten ostermarsch der angler.
Ich habe im wasser welche mit einer 15 cm weißen kappe gesehen, sah aus wie eine krone - normal, im königlichem gewässer.
Nun mache ich mir gedanken, ob es heringe oder seehunde waren, die eine schneekappe getragen haben, da reichlich schnee gefallen ist oder ob ich immer noch unscharfe augen habe, vom scharfen westwind. 

Ein vorteil ist, dass wetter soll ja besser werden, d.h. man muss nicht so viel holz kaufen und tragen und die heizkosten werden nicht so stark explodieren.


Ein heißes thema ist immer die liebe,:l 
stark ausgeprägt ist sie, wenn man sagen kann: "ich und meine drei liebchen machen urlaub".
Nun kann ich da nicht mitreden, da die zeiten sich geändert haben, obwohl ich über eine zeit von 15 und 17 jahren, jeweils mit einen hund hatte. Bin förmlich damit groß geworden.
Die liebe zu hunden ist bei jedem menschen anders ausgeprägt, da die grenzen der hundehalter unterschiedlich sind. Die verrücktesten sachen kann man erleben, ich selbst könnte ein buch darüber schreiben, z.b. tragen einige ein strickhemd in den bayern farben, damit sie sich nicht erkälten. Trozt dem schutz, haben sie eine hämoride, die jedoch aussieht wie ein fußball.
Andere sind hervorragende sucher, sie finden alles und bringen diese dem herrchen, andere können sogar einem die finger abbeißen und bringen diesen bösen finger frauchen und wackeln dabei mit dem schwanz - vor freude. Andere dürfen bei warmen tagen vom eis lecken und im bett schlafen bis es einem selbst warm wird. Und andere werden gedobt, damit sie preise erhalten.
In meinem alter habe ich die verrücktesten sachen gesehen und erlebt.
Nun hat jedes land so seine gesetze und wer in dk urlaub machen will, muss sich danach halten - wichtig ist, dass er versichert ist, weil hunde eine andere wertschätzung haben als wir menschen - z.b.. finden die kuhfladen herrlich, sie rutschen dadurch und finden es super, ich finde es nicht gut. Wenn sie dann auf dem sofa liegen, geben sie frauchen einen kuss, weil sie sich freuen, da sie frauchen mit dem dior duft überraschen wollen.
irgendwo habe ich gelesen, da  wollte ein hundehalter auch noch fünf schlittenhunde mit im haus schlafen lassen, da habe ich gedacht, werden denn jetzt schon hundhotels in dänemark angeboten, die betten im zwinger stellen.
Die verrücktesten sachen erlebt man, wenn man es ständig mit neuen hundehaltern zu tun hat.
Für mich zählt nicht das wort des hundehalters - denn die wörter sind alle gleich beim buchen - für mich zählt nur die realität, das kann in grenzen liegen aber auch gewaltig die grenzen überschreiten. 
Dieses hat nur der hundehalter im griff - eine gefahr ist dabei. 
Liebe macht oft blind.


----------



## groner (17. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo,

heute (Sonntag) 9:30 waren an der Schleuse ca. 14 Seehunde, 8 Angler und ca. 6 Cormorane. Nach ca. 30 min. Beobachtungszeit haben die Angler 0 (null) Heringe gefangen.
Die Seehunde und Cormorane verpeisen die Fische anscheinend noch untewasser ? Ich werde es im Laufe des Tages auch nochmal versuchen ( ich meine Angeln).

Gruß
Der Groner


----------



## LAC (17. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



groner schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> heute (Sonntag) 9:30 waren an der Schleuse ca. 14 Seehunde, 8 Angler und ca. 6 Cormorane. Nach ca. 30 min. Beobachtungszeit haben die Angler 0 (null) Heringe gefangen.
> Die Seehunde und Cormorane verpeisen die Fische anscheinend noch untewasser ? Ich werde es im Laufe des Tages auch nochmal versuchen ( ich meine Angeln).
> ...



Hallo Groner, sollten die ersten heringe schon da sein, dann gebe ich dir recht, mit den seehunden - denn die kommen nur nach hvide sande, wenn der fisch d.h. die heringe da sind.
Wenn sie in geringen stückzahlen vorkommen, dann jagen sie die heringe - weil sie diese täglich brauchen. Sollten sie in größeren schulen ( d.h.  große stückzahlen)  kommen, dann jagen sie die fische nicht mehr, sonder pflücken sie dem angler die fische vom paternoster. Das sind ja keine dummen tiere - die wissen schon was einfacher für sie ist. 
Wünsche dir viel erfolg beim heringsfang, und berichte mal über den erfolg - und wenn´s nur schön war, denn momentan lacht die sonne wobei jedoch ein scharfer wind weht - der färbt die ohren, da die sonne es noch nicht schafft.
Viel erfolg wobei ich glaube , dass es etwas zu früh ist.


----------



## groner (17. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo LAC,

bis 15:15 war ich an der Schleuse (Nordseite) und habe keinen Hering geangelt. An der Südseite standen auch einige Leute, konnte aber nicht sehen, ob die erfolgreicher waren. 

Morgen geht's weiter

Groner


----------



## rainzor (17. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin,

ich kann Groners Beobachtungen nur bestätigen. Auch ich habe niemanden mit einem Hering gesehen. Ich selbst habe es erst gar nicht versucht, sie zu fangen.

Ich hatte eigentlich vor, es am kleinen Fjordausläufer beim Durchfluss mal wieder auf Schnäpel zu versuchen. Aber was soll ich sagen, alles eingezäunt. Man kommt dort nicht mehr ans Wasser. Auch hinter dem Damm mit dem Wanderweg ist jetzt der Zugang zum Wasser mit einem Zaun versperrt.

@Otto
Hallo Otto, weißt du, was die Zäune sollen? Und wie sieht es hier in DK rechtlich aus, darf ich über den Zaun, um ans Wasser zu kommen? Schilder gab es keine.

Zum Wetter: Heute war es recht sonnig, Temperaturen um 0 Grad, recht scharfer Wind aus östlichen Richtungen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## LAC (17. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Groner
ein dank für die info, dieses habe ich mir schon gedacht. Der scharfe wind kam ja vom osten, d.h. man hätte gut angeln können, da dann keine wellen dort entstehen und  ein windgeschütztes plätzchen der angler auch finden kann.
Ich würde mir lieber schöne stunden mit der frau machen, als dort die schnur baden - sie sind noch nicht da.

@ Rainer
ich bin ja nur sporadisch dort und habe es noch nicht gesehen. Die letzte zeit war ich ja ständig unterwegs im ausland.
Nun sind ja dieses von dir erwähnte stellen, sehr wichtige fischereiökologische zonen. Ein außenstehender sieht nur wasser, schilf und den durchfluss. 
Ich glaube ich habe es dir gesagt, dass diese erwähnten stellen, die laichplätze vom helt sind. Diese plätze sind in der laichzeit naturschauplätze ersten ranges und ich habe beim hvide sande bordie treffen, mal ein führung gemacht und den mitgliedern diese gezeigt, sie jedoch auch  mal hier im board erwähnt, damit andere angler sich diese plätze und das spiel mal anschauen können - heute mache ich mir gedanken,  war es ein fehler.
Leider musste ich feststellen, dass diese plätze in den letzten zwei jahren so stark aufgesucht wurden, dass dort das umfeld im uferbereich restlos vernichtet wurde, so stark, dass die zuständige behörde dort schon maßnahmen betreffend der reinigung vorgenommen haben - da der durchfluss beider stellen, von größter wichtigkeit ist für den gesamten fjord im unteren bereich - es ist die einzige vebindung mit dem meer, wodurch ein wasseraustausch entsteht. Ich habe einmal diesen dreck hier erwähnt, da wurde ich ganz hart beschossen, nein, dieses sind wir nicht, das sind fußgänger wurde gesagt und wie ich dieses sagen kann usw. das lässt mich ja alles kalt, sie haben ja recht, dass sind sie nicht, es sind ihre frauen, die die dosen kaufen und nicht abholen wenn sie leer sind.
Kurz gesagt: ich habe den zaun noch nicht gesehen, er ist neu, jedoch im vorfeld die problematik gesehen, da habe ich mir gedacht, da wird was passieren  - nun ist was passiert, da die kollegen ja nicht blind sind, das sind profis und nun steht der zaun da. 
Es kann jedoch sein, dass der zaun entfernt wird und nur aufgestellt wurde, weil ja die laichzeit  im winter ist und dieser zaun aufgestellt wurde damit sie einen ruhigen platz haben wo sie sich vermehren können. 
Ich glaube bei solchem akt, da werden nicht nur tiere verrückt auch menschen. 
Es ist ein schutzzaun, sonst stehen die angler mit ihren stiefeln noch in den betten der fische und schauen sich das treiben an - angeln macht halt süchtig

Ob man ihn überklettern kann - natürlich kannst du dieses, es ist jedoch verboten, da du dich auf fremden grund bewegst und wenn dort dann eine absperrungen kommt - dann haben diese absperrung einen grund und man sollte sie nicht überklettern.

Da fällt mir ein, da ich gestern was vom hundezaun gelesen habe. Es kann aber auch sein, dass inzwischen zäune für angler verkauft werden und ein angler, der sich mal diese plätze angeschaut hat und dieses erkannt hat, sofort welche gekauft und aufgestellt hat.
Er sitzt jetzt dort in seinem zoo, hat ruhe hat von den anderen anglern und die besucher drücken sich die nase am zaun platt und beobachten ihn, wie er trinkt, sich verhält und langsam verrückt darin wird, weil er sich nicht in ruhe entleeren kann.

Der zaum hat einen grund - und für jede tätigkeit muss ein beschluss vorliegen - der liegt sicherlich vor.
Westlich von der brücke, auf beiden seiten , kannst du ihn auch überlisten.

Gruß


----------



## Harti (17. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Otto,

freut mich das du wieder wohlbehalten zurück bist!#6

Handelt es sich bei den Schnäpeln im Fjord um den Nordseeschnäpel (_Coregonus oxyrinchus_) oder eine andere Art? Ich habe Berichte gelesen wonach diese Art seit 1940 als ausgestorben zählt und er sich auf der Roten Liste gefährdeter Arten der IUCN 2011 befindet. Es laufen aktuell Projekte der EU den Schnäpel wieder heimisch zu machen. Die sollen die größten nach der Wiederansiedlung des Lachses sein. 

Wenn dem so ist, sollten die Laichplätze streng geschützt werden. Ich habe im letzten Jahr gesehen, dass dieser Bereich des Fjordes von Anglern besser besucht war als die FoPu`s nur mit dem Unterschied, dass am FoPu der Betreiber den Abfall wegräumt.

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## rainzor (17. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@Harti
Laut Otto handelt es sich um eine eigene Art. Sie werden auch tonnenweise von Berufsfischern aus dem Fjord geholt. Ebenfalls lt. Otto war das Rekordjahr 2006 mit 88,5 Tonnen.
Auch wenn du dir das dänische Schnäpelprojekt ansiehst, fällt auf, dass es keine Maßnahmen im oder am Ringköping Fjord gibt.

@Otto
Ich glaube nicht, dass der Zaun mit den Durchflüssen zu tun hat. Das eingezäunte Gebiet ist viel zu groß, außerdem sind die Durchflüsse noch von der anderen Seite erreichbar.
Ich hänge mal ein Bild mit dem Verlauf der Zäune an. Beim unteren Bereich weiß ich allerdings nicht, wie weit der Zaun geht.

Außerdem noch ein Bild wie es gestern bei der Anreise hier aussah und eins von der Schleuse auf der Fjordseite. Kein Wunder, dass es den Heringen noch zu kalt ist.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## LAC (17. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



rainzor schrieb:


> @Harti
> Laut Otto handelt es sich um eine eigene Art. Sie werden auch tonnenweise von Berufsfischern aus dem Fjord geholt. Ebenfalls lt. Otto war das Rekordjahr 2006 mit 88,5 Tonnen.
> Auch wenn du dir das dänische Schnäpelprojekt ansiehst, fällt auf, dass es keine Maßnahmen im oder am Ringköping Fjord gibt.
> 
> ...



Das ist richtig was du torsten postest - der bestand brach ja zusammen und ich glaube im jahre 2000 wurden nur 5 tonnen gefangen - dann würde er besetzt und nach 6 jahren hatten die fischer 88,5 tonnen fisch
Wissenschaftlicher name ist Coregonus lavarentus - in deutschland würde er große maräne genannt, aber dort werden sie auch felchen, maränen, schnäpel usw. genannt.
In dänemark d.h. im ringköbing fjord nennt man ihn helt.  
 Der bestand konnte sich durch die schlechte wasserqualität im fjord kaum noch selbst erhalten.              Die fischeier wurden mit einer ockerschicht bedeckt und dadurch vernichtet

Wobei der nordseeschnäpel auch in dänemark geschützt ist

Rainer ich habe damals auch ein link eingestellt, es war ein unterwasser-film vom helt und von diesen stellen, hast du den auch zur hand, dann stell ihn mal ein - ich habe kein bock mehr ihn zu suchen, da ich ihn schon zweimal im hvide sande thread eingestellt habe.

Das ist ja gewaltig - was dort eingezäunt wurde, vielleicht wird dort ein vergnügungspark gebaut wo kinder mit dem tretboot fahren und angeln und einige hütten für angler dann stehen- das belebt die region.  So hätte ich mir dieses nicht vorgestellt. - werde es aber in den nächsten tagen wissen
Oder es ist ein schutzgebiet geworden, da dort die kreuzotter vorkommt und viele menschn ja von der strasse von dort zum fjord von der westlichen seite angeln.
Ich muss passen und bin sprachlos. Da ist ja nichts außer natur, die kann man schützen durch einen zaun, oder durch baumaßnahmen auch vernichten.


@ Torsten ruf mich mal an, pn kommt auch noch.

Gruß


----------



## rainzor (17. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Otto,

meinst du den hier:

http://www.naturriget.dk/index-filer/2007.htm


Und noch mal zum Zaun. Auf dem Bild, beim unteren Zaun, weiß ich gar nicht, wie weit ergeht. Wenn er bis zur Straße durchgeht, wäre das eingezäunte Gebiet noch deutlich größer.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## LAC (18. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



rainzor schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,
> 
> meinst du den hier:
> 
> ...



Rainer, es ist ein Film über den Helt, der von www. naturriget.dk im jahr 2007 ausgestrahlt wurde.


----------



## rainzor (18. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> Rainer, es ist ein Film über den Helt, der von www. naturriget.dk im jahr 2007 ausgestrahlt wurde.


 
Den findest du doch unter dem Link. Der 6. Beitrag von unten: "Den glemte Helt".

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## groner (18. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo,

heute um 10:40 an der Schleuse. Strammer Ostwind, an der Fjordseite hat sich ein riesiges Feld von zusammengeschobenen Eisschollen gebildet, an der Meerseite ist durch ablaufendes Wasser und Ostwind sehr wenig Wasser im Hafenbecken. Seehunde ( ca. 10) und Cormorane jagen. Ich hatte die Cormorane etwas länger beobachtet. Sie tauchen z.T. im turbulenten Wasser direkt an der Schleuse. Wenn sie hochkommen haben sie meist einen kleinen Fisch im Schnabel (ca. 3-5cm, silbrig, mehr konnte man nicht erkennen). Angler gab es keine.
Nach meinem Spaziergang um kurz vor Eins kam ich wieder an der Schleuse vorbei. Noch weniger Wasser im Hafenbecken. An der Nordseite sah man so manches Heringsblei zwischen den Steinen liegen. Auch ein riesiges Knäuel aus zig Heringsvorfächern lag da am Grund.

Gruß
Groner


----------



## LAC (18. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Raizor
Rainer , ich hab den gesehen, konnte ihn aber nicht öffnen  - Als foto, wurde da ja ein dicker helt unterwasser abgebildet. Hier ein helt, den ich überlistet habe.
gruß





@ Groner
ein dank für die information, ist das nicht ein naturschauspiel, wenn sich die eisschollen überlagern - super !
Hvide sande ist momentan klein grönland 

Das mit dem müll, die abgerissene bleie, paternoster usw. den du zwischen den steinen gesehen hast, das ist normal. Das ist der beweis, von bisse und großen drillaktionen, wobei der fisch leider der sieger war. 
Abends beim bierchen am kamin, entwickelt er sich zum gesprächstoff und dann werden tolle drillaktionen erzählt. Dann versteht auch jeder den materialverlust und ohne probleme - da frauchen nicht schimpft - darf man neues kaufen.
Die cormorane sind gute jäger, man könnte sie zähmen und mit einem ring versehen, dann wird eine bootsfahrt erst richtig lustig und mit fisch ist immer zu rechnen - wird demnächst in hvide sande als touristenatraktion für kinder angeboten - wird der rennen. Und angler ohne erfolg könnten ihn stundenweise mieten - z.b. jetzt wo die heringe noch nicht da sind, fängt er fisch.
Groner, die kleine fische, die momentan gefangen werden von den cormoranen - sind stinte _(Osmerus eperlanus)_ - fange ich auch immer, wenn der hering nicht da ist mit paternoster und kleinsten haken ohne lametta.
Gruß


----------



## rainzor (18. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@Otto
Gestern konnte ich den Film auch nicht öffnen, heute ging es. 

Das Wetter wird hier immer mieser. Heute wieder Schneetreiben mit Orkanböen. Da traut man sich echt nicht vor die Tür.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Angelprofesor (18. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

#h Hallo rainzor, ich sehe Meldung " *Vi beklager!*
*Du har ikke adgang til siden.*" 

Grüß aus Berlin #g
Vladi


----------



## LAC (19. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> #h Hallo rainzor, ich sehe Meldung " *Vi beklager!*
> *Du har ikke adgang til siden.*"
> 
> Grüß aus Berlin #g
> Vladi



Hallo mein freund, so sieht es aus, nicht jeder soll den film sehen - ich habe ihn schon 100 mal gesehen, jetzt durfte ich ihn mir auch nicht mehr ansehen. Ich habe ihn aber noch archiviert. |supergri Der ist gut und du wirst verrückt, sie treten in schulen auf - richtige wilde schwärme.
Ich kopiere momentan alle meine filme auf einen anderen träger, da habe ich an dich gedacht, als ich im novigradsko kanal den conger überlistet habe. Was wir besprochen haben, wird gemacht, wir fahren zusammen dahin in unseren alten tagen. 
Vladi, hast du eine boot mit außenborder - aber mindestens 25 ps. Wobei das beste ist, ich bringe eine boot mit.
Wir skypen noch - gruß


----------



## Matzer_22 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich fahre nächste Woche nach Hvide Sande. Wie ich aus den vorherigen Einträgen entnehmen konnte, ist derzeit noch nicht viel los an der Schleuse?! :-( Leider konnte ich meinen Urlaub dieses Jahr nicht anders legen, leider wohl zu früh für die Heringe 

Hat vielleicht noch jemand Tipps und Tricks für mich, wie ich trotzdem zu einem kleinen Angelerfolg komme? 

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Petri Heil,


----------



## Angelprofesor (19. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

#h Hallo Otto mein Freund, 

Boot habe ich leider Verkauft aber das ist kein Problem. ich werde es einfach vor ort mieten. Hauptsache, wir unternehmen was und machen die Gegend unsicher. #h#:

Grüß aus Berlin #g
Vladi


----------



## JerkerHH (19. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin Moin aus Hvide Sande, 

hier ist nicht viel los. Alle Put and Take Teiche sind mit mind. 15 cm Eis bedeckt. 

Heringe sind noch keine da nur die Seerobben ca. 20 Stück. 

Von der Brandung werden nur wenige Platten gefangen und dann nur im Norden von Hvide Sande. Leider haben die viele Würmer (Aussagen der Angler).

Am Donnerstag wollen wir mit der MS Solea raus zum weißen Riff, ich bin mal gespannt. 

Gruß
JerkerHH


----------



## groner (19. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo,

heute war ich von 10:00 bis 11:30 an der Schleuse und hab mein Heringsblei im ablaufenden Wasser gebadet. Zeitweise waren bis zu 10 Mitangler an Süd- und Nordseite verteilt. Soweit ich sehen konnte, hat keiner etwas gefangen.

Gruß
Groner


----------



## rainzor (19. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Ich war heute noch mal zum Fjord, um mein Glück zu versuchen. Aber außer 2 Stichlinge auf Made gab es nichts. Das Wasser ist wohl einfach noch zu kalt.

Schaurig sah der kleine Fjordausläufer auf der anderen Seite der Straße aus. Mittlerweile eisfrei wurde er von mindesten 50-70 Kormoranen und etlichen Möwen heimgesucht. Der wird jetzt wohl ziemlich leergefischt sein.

@Otto
Hast du schon etwas über den Zaun herausgefunden?

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## LAC (19. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Matzer
Keine aufregung, in  hvide sande ist ständig wechselhaftes wetter angesagt z.b. war es heute traumhaft ruhig - kein wind und das kann ganz schnell gehen, dann sind die heringe da - die vielen seehunde in hvide sande ist u.a. ein zeichen, dass sie bald kommen. Die kommen ja nur nach hvide sande, weil sie dort sehr leicht an fisch kommen, auch durch die berufsfischerei, so ist es auch mit den vögeln, die fische fressen. Das wetter soll ja besser werden, deshalb empfehle ich jeden, wenn er es einrichten kann im mai in hvide sande auf hering zu gehen - da sind die eimer voll und es besteht auch noch die möglichkeit auf andere fischarten zu gehen u.a. hornhecht 

@ Angelprof.
Vladi, ich werde mich mal schlau machen - das sind rund 2000 km eine strecke, die kann ich fahren aber auch fliegen und leihe mir alles vor ort. Wir skypen.

@ JerkerHH
nicht schlecht eine fahrt mit der solea - sie ist zwar kein eisbrecher - aber du wirst welche fangen, die machen das ganz gut - berichte mal, wie die fahrt und der fang aussah.

@ Groner
seih froh, dass du nur 1,5 std ein versuch gemacht hast, andere stehen da den ganzen tag und fangen nichts.

@ Rainzor
Rainer, ich habe mich noch nicht schlau gemacht, erst nächste woche habe ich etwas zeit. 
Gruß


----------



## Raubi77 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



groner schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> heute war ich von 10:00 bis 11:30 an der Schleuse und hab mein Heringsblei im ablaufenden Wasser gebadet. Zeitweise waren bis zu 10 Mitangler an Süd- und Nordseite verteilt. Soweit ich sehen konnte, hat keiner etwas gefangen.
> 
> ...


 
Drei von den Mitanglern waren wir, und außer kalte Finger gabs da nix zu holen.

Gruß aus Husby


----------



## groner (21. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo,

heute morgen kurz vor Hochwasser bei strahlenden Sonnenschein bin ich zur Schleuse gegangen. Habe zumindest zwei Heringe gesehen. Einen hat einen  Möve erwischt ( die hatte ziemliche Problem das Teil runterzuschlucken). Der andere kam (ziemlich angeschlagen) auf der Seite treibend direkt an der Spundwand entlang geschwommen. Die Kinder, die dort auch geangelt haben, wollten den eigentlich mit dem Klappkescher einsammeln. Haben aber den Kescher nicht schnell genug ent-tüddelt bekommen. Beide Schleusenseiten waren bisweilen gut besucht. Beim einsetztenden Schneetreiben um ca. 12:00 hat es sich schnell geleert. Keiner ( auch nicht auf der Südseite) hat was gefangen.

Gruß
Groner


----------



## Raubi77 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Wir waren heut mal zum Testangeln in Thorsminde. Fische Fehlanzeige, aber eine nette Alternative zu Hvide Sande.

(Aber auch nur bis zum heftigen Schneetreiben)


----------



## rainzor (21. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

So sah heute unsere Alternative zu den Heringen aus.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## King_Fisher (21. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ rainzor
auch interessant! In welcher Ecke wart Ihr denn?


----------



## rainzor (21. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



King_Fisher schrieb:


> @ rainzor
> auch interessant! In welcher Ecke wart Ihr denn?


 
Wenn ich jetzt in guter, alter Anglerboardtradition antworten würde, kann die Antwort nur heißen:

War ein ober geheimer Geheimhotspot.


Aber im Ernst, war in Hvide Sande, dort wo das Baggerschiff den Sand an Land spült.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Michael_05er (22. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



rainzor schrieb:


> So sah heute unsere Alternative zu den Heringen aus.
> Gruß
> Rainer


Für den geheimen Hotspot fehlen aber noch die Schwarz überpinselten Hintergründe  Eine unserer Miturlauberinnen war immer ganz heiß auf Bernstein, hat aber nie welchen entdeckt. Gibt es da bestimmte Tricks, wie man den entdeckt? Und klappt das am ganzen Strand, oder gibt es eben doch "Hotspots"?
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Michael,#h

HS ist für mich keine heisse Adresse für Bernstein, auch wenn jetzt ein schöner Fund gelungen ist. "Hotspots" sind
immer angeschwämmtes Seegras nach einem Sturm.
Bekannte von uns finden den Bernstein recht oft im Nord-
westlichen Bereich Dänemarks.


----------



## rainzor (22. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Eigentlich gibt es hier nur 2 "Hotspots". Einmal, wie schon oben geschrieben, die Stelle in HS, wo der Sand an den Strand gespült wird. Und Blavands Huk. Da aber nur nach starkem Westwind und man muss das Kraut (Seegras) durchwühlen.

Eine gute Hilfe ist die Sonne. Im Sonnenlicht funkeln die Bernsteine besonders auffällig.

Hier unsere Ausbeute von heute.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## groner (22. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo,

@rainzor : Danke für den Tip. Beim Spaziergang haben wir an der Stelle unseren ersten Berstein gefunden!

Heut habe ich nochmal kurz an der Schleuse geangelt. Wieder nix. Um ca. 17:00 haben an der Südseite ein paar Leute ein Dreibein aufgebaut ...

Ansonsten ist mein Urlaub hier nun vorbei. Schade !
Ich glaube, es ist das erste Mal, dass ich hier in HV ohne Fisch nach Hause gegangen bin.

Ich werde die nächsten Wochen aber diesen Thread noch lesen. Bin gespannt , wann der erste Hering gefangen wird.


Ciao
Groner


----------



## JerkerHH (22. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moinsen, 

wie geschrieben, waren wir gestern mit der MS Solea auf dem weißen Riff.

Wir haben uns die E... abgefroren ! |scardie:

Leider kein Fisch. Das Wasser ist noch viel zu kalt und dick. 

Dennoch war es sehr schön mit Nils und der Sole etc.  

Brsten Gruß
JerkerHH


----------



## rainzor (22. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Auch mein Urlaub ist schon wieder vorbei.
Leider haute es mit der Angelei ja auch bei mir dieses mal nicht hin.
Aber immerhin hatte ich ja Fischkontakt, auch wenn es nur Stichlinge waren.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Angelhaken (22. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

hallo,
nächste Woche ist es auch bei uns so weit. Wir sind in Bork Havn. Ich habe schon die Angelsachen gepackt. Aber wenn ich das so alles lese und den Wetterbericht sehe........:c
Ich nehm wohl noch nen Eispickel mit. #q
Gibt es denn eisfreie stellen an einem Forellensee? Wenn ja, bitte mal nennen. Vielleicht gibt es doch noch etwas Vorfreude.:m

Schon mal Danke. #h#h#h


----------



## rainzor (22. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Der Forellenpuff gleich am Anfang vom Fjord auf der linken Seite der Straße ist auf der westlichen Seite eisfrei, die östliche Seite ist noch mit Eis bedeckt.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## LAC (23. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Alle
Heute hat ein gast von uns in hvide sande mal die angel am nachmittag reigeworfen und einen hering gefangen - hat es nur 15 min versucht, war ihm zu kalt, wobei er 20 seehunde gezählt hat.
Jedenfalls kommen jetzt langsam die heringe.
Gruß


----------



## mathei (23. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

einer. immerhin. haltet sie noch ein wenig auf. ich komme erst mitte mai.


----------



## wulliw (24. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

ich leider erst ende mai . aber da sollte ja wohl noch was über sein


----------



## mathei (24. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

ich lasse was übrig. bin vom 18.5 - 25. 5 da


----------



## bl1nker (24. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@LAC

Du hattest gesagt du angelst in Hvide Sande auf Stint, kenne das sonst nur von der Elbe. Wie machst du das genau und wo?


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



bl1nker schrieb:


> @LAC
> 
> *Du hattest gesagt du angelst in Hvide Sande auf Stint*, kenne das sonst nur von der Elbe. Wie machst du das genau und wo?


 

Hat er wirklich gesagt? |kopfkrat


----------



## Chrisi04 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Bin in 14 Tagen da und mache mir langsam Sorgen, dass ich für die Forellenseen noch nen Eisbohrer einpacken muss.
Temperaturprognose sieht ja auch nicht gerade ermutigend aus.

War mal jmd. am Oxriver oder in Söndervig und kann berichten wieviele "Meter" Eis auf den Teichen ist?


----------



## wulliw (24. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

ich vom 25.5 - 8.6 
war eigentlich immer noch ne gute zeit




mathei2005 schrieb:


> ich lasse was übrig. bin vom 18.5 - 25. 5 da


----------



## vanminh74 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



rainzor schrieb:


> Der Forellenpuff gleich am Anfang vom Fjord auf der ligerade eite der Straße ist auf der westlichen Seite eisfrei, die östliche Seite ist noch mit Eis bedeckt.
> 
> Gruß
> Rainer



Vor-österliche Grüße aus dem Münsterland an alle Boardies hier im Thread die gerade mit Frostbeulen an der Schleuse herumturnen oder den Eispickel am Forellensee malträtieren!! Tröstet euch, wir schlagen uns hier auch mit Schneesturm und Minusgraden herum..

....danke schonmal für all die infos!! Mal schauen was nächste Woche wird...vlt. an besagtem See probieren, ist sonst jedes Jahr Fanggarant bei mir gewesen. 

Werde meine Thermo-Tasse einpacken Otto, und dich dieses Jahr anfühlen für mindestens einen Pott Tee oder Kaffee am Gewässer um dir ein paar Anekdoten aus dem guten alten Münster zu entlocken  und vlt. Gemeinsam einen Fisch zu landen...

Bis bald, Tight Lines


----------



## bl1nker (25. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Raizor
> Rainer , ich hab den gesehen, konnte ihn aber nicht öffnen  - Als foto, wurde da ja ein dicker helt unterwasser abgebildet. Hier ein helt, den ich überlistet habe.
> gruß
> 
> ...



Würde mich echt interessieren wo und wie genau die gefangen werden.


----------



## Michael_05er (25. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo zusammen,
gibt es eigentlich in Nymindegab auch einen Angelshop, wo man zumindest Würmer kaufen kann? Da wir im September in Bjerregard sind, will ich nicht immer bis zu Kott Fritid tuckern, um eine Packung Wattwürmer zu holen. Ich werde schon mal hinfahren, ein wenig einkaufen und schwätzen, wo gerade Fisch ist. Aber wenn ich nur ein Päckchen Würmer haben will, um mal eben an den Strand zu hüpfen, dann möchte ich mir die 20 Minuten Autofahrt sparen. Deswegen meine Frage, ob es da Alternativen gibt.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## AAlfänger (25. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Michael,
in Norre Nebel gibt es in Richtung Hvide Sande fahrend einen Eisenwarenladen, der Angelsachen anbietet und das sehr günstig, da würde ich es mal probieren. Der hatte damals vor ganz langer Zeit als Power Bait aufkam das erste davon. Das ist jetzt zwar 20 Jahre her, aber den Laden gibt es immer noch!

Gruß AAlfänger#h


----------



## Tim1983 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> in Norre Nebel gibt es in Richtung Hvide Sande fahrend einen Eisenwarenladen, der Angelsachen anbietet und das sehr günstig, da würde ich es mal probieren. Der hatte damals vor ganz langer Zeit als Power Bait aufkam das erste davon. Das ist jetzt zwar 20 Jahre her, aber den Laden gibt es immer noch!
> 
> Gruß AAlfänger#h



Hey,
der Laden in Norre Nebel bietet aber leider keine Würmer an. Ebenso gibt es in Henne Strand auch einen "Angelladen" der ebenfalls keine Würmer anbietet.
Normale Tauwürmer usw. kannst du direkt in Nymindegab kaufen, aber leider keine Wattwürmer.


----------



## dennis0815 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo zusammen
Wie ist das Wetter in Hvide Sande? Was macht der Hering ? Und Tauen die Seen schon?

mfg Dennis


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



dennis0815 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Wie ist das Wetter in Hvide Sande? Was macht der Hering ? Und Tauen die Seen schon?
> 
> mfg Dennis


 



Du willst nicht wissen, wie zur Zeit die Pommes schmecken? |kopfkrat


----------



## dennis0815 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Doch !!! Fahre in drei Wochen und mache mir sorgen wegen Angeln!!!


----------



## anschmu (25. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> gibt es eigentlich in Nymindegab auch einen Angelshop, wo man zumindest Würmer kaufen kann? Da wir im September in Bjerregard sind, will ich nicht immer bis zu Kott Fritid tuckern, um eine Packung Wattwürmer zu holen. Ich werde schon mal hinfahren, ein wenig einkaufen und schwätzen, wo gerade Fisch ist. Aber wenn ich nur ein Päckchen Würmer haben will, um mal eben an den Strand zu hüpfen, dann möchte ich mir die 20 Minuten Autofahrt sparen. Deswegen meine Frage, ob es da Alternativen gibt.
> 
> Versuchs mal bei Palle in Nymindegab ! Hat früher immer  Maden und Würmer verkauft ! Auf der rechten Seite Richtung Norre Nebel ! Steht glaub ich auch ein Schild am Haus !


----------



## anschmu (25. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



dennis0815 schrieb:


> Doch !!! Fahre in drei Wochen und mache mir sorgen wegen Angeln!!!



Wetter kann ich dir nicht sagen ! Aber Forellenseen und Heringsangeln wird gehen !


----------



## anschmu (25. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Du willst nicht wissen, wie zur Zeit die Pommes schmecken? |kopfkrat


Verkaufen die schon Lakritzeis in Hvidesande ?


----------



## Angelprofesor (25. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



dennis0815 schrieb:


> Doch !!! *Fahre in drei Wochen und mache mir sorgen wegen Angeln*!!!


 

|bla: Mache dir lieber sorgen wegen Wetter !.  #a

Grüß aus Berlin


----------



## anschmu (25. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> |bla: Mache dir lieber sorgen wegen Wetter !.  #a
> 
> Wetter wird guuut !|supergri


----------



## dennis0815 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Wetter ist egal.Nur die Seen sollen frei sein.


----------



## Privileg5 (25. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Fahren im Mai für 2 Wochen nach Sonderwyk
Gruß Walter


----------



## Angelhaken (25. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

...kann ich denn am Freitag Würmer baden oder werden die auf dem Eis schockgefrostet? Gibts was Aktuelles vom Wasser?#c#c#c


----------



## anschmu (25. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Angelhaken schrieb:


> ...kann ich denn am Freitag Würmer baden oder werden die auf dem Eis schockgefrostet? Gibts was Aktuelles vom Wasser?#c#c#c



Vergiss es ! Noch zu kalt !


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Privileg5 schrieb:


> Fahren im Mai für 2 Wochen nach Sonder*wyk*
> Gruß Walter


 


Hört sich eher nach Holland an.


----------



## Harti (25. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hört sich eher nach Holland an.



Hej Jürgen,

Holland ist gut! :q
Aber was ist nun mit den Stinten? Du kanst doch sicher als alter HS Hase auch Auskunft geben!|kopfkrat

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Harti schrieb:


> Hej Jürgen,
> 
> Holland ist gut! :q
> *Aber was ist nun mit den Stinten? Du kanst doch sicher als alter HS Hase auch Auskunft geben!|kopfkrat*
> ...


 



Hallo Torsten,#h

sollte Otto den Spruch wirklich getan haben, dann war er nicht besoffen, sondern stand unter Einfluss seiner Medikamente.
Gruß an Frauchen.:m


----------



## Harti (25. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Torsten,#h
> 
> sollte Otto den Spruch wirklich getan haben, dann war er nicht besoffen, sondern stand unter Einfluss seiner Medikamente.
> Gruß an Frauchen.:m



Hallo Jürgen,
ja, er hat es getan im Posting 217 und ihm sei verziehen!
Das werde ich ausführlich Anfang Juni mit Otto ausdiskutieren.|bla:

Aber ist schon interessant das Thema und nicht abwegig. Damit hätten wir vielleicht einen weiteren angelbaren Schwarmfisch in HS ausgemacht. Die Verhältnisse in HS sind ja für den Stint ähnlich wie an der Elbstaustufe Geesthacht.|kopfkrat 

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Harti schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> ja, er hat es getan im Posting 217 und ihm sei verziehen!
> Das werde ich ausführlich Anfang Juni mit Otto ausdiskutieren.|bla:
> 
> ...


----------



## Angelprofesor (25. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

#h Hallo Jürgen, warum soll es keine Stinte in Hvide Sande geben ????.

Der Stint ist ein Meeresfisch in den Küstengewässern Europas von der Ostsee bis zur Biskaya. Eine im Süßwasser lebende Form, der Binnenstint, ist in den großen Seen von Nordeuropa verbreitet.
Zum Laichen sammeln sich die Stinte und wandern in die Unterläufe der großen Ströme ein, um hier über sandigen Stellen abzulaichen. Dies geschieht Ende Februar bis März, wenn das Wasser über 9 Grad Celsius warm ist. Die Eizahl pro Weibchen kann bis zu 40.000 betragen. Nach dem Ablaichen kommt es oftmals zu Massensterben. Die Nahrung der Stinte besteht vor allem aus kleinen Planktonkrebsen, Bodentieren und auch Jungfischen der eigenen Art.





Grüß aus Berlin
Vladi


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> #h Hallo Jürgen, warum soll es keine Stinte in Hvide Sande geben ????.
> 
> Der Stint ist ein Meeresfisch in den Küstengewässern Europas von der Ostsee bis zur Biskaya. Eine im Süßwasser lebende Form, der Binnenstint, ist in den großen Seen von Nordeuropa verbreitet.
> Zum Laichen sammeln sich die Stinte* und wandern in die Unterläufe der großen Ströme ein, um hier über sandigen Stellen abzulaichen.* Dies geschieht Ende Februar bis März, wenn das Wasser über 9 Grad Celsius warm ist. Die Eizahl pro Weibchen kann bis zu 40.000 betragen. Nach dem Ablaichen kommt es oftmals zu Massensterben. Die Nahrung der Stinte besteht vor allem aus kleinen Planktonkrebsen, Bodentieren und auch Jungfischen der eigenen Art.
> ...


 

Hallo Vladi,#h

die Geschichte der Stinte ist mir schon bekannt. Trotzdem glaube ich nicht daran, dass sie in die großen Ströme bei HS
ziehen um zu laichen.#d


----------



## Harti (26. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Vladi,#h
> 
> die Geschichte der Stinte ist mir schon bekannt. Trotzdem glaube ich nicht daran, dass sie in die großen Ströme bei HS
> ziehen um zu laichen.#d



Hallo Vladi und Jürgen,

ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass der Stint auch nach HS und weiter in den Fjord und sogar in die Skjern Au zum Laichen zieht. Vor Jahrzehnten hat er sämtliche großen Nordseezuläufe zum Laichen aufgesucht bis er durch Wehre und Umweltgifte fast ausgerottet wurde. Mittlerweile hat sich der Bestand, der hier in der Elbe wieder vorkommenden Stinte etwas erholt und der Stint ist wieder fangbar und gilt als absolute Delikatesse, was ich nur bestätigen kann. Er zieht die Elbe hinauf bis zur Staustufe Geesthacht (wo er nicht weiter kommt) und laicht dort ab. Vorletztes Wochende war ich dort um mir das Schauspiel anzuschauen. Es wurde auch reichlich Stint gefangen (die Angel-Methode ist nicht unbedingt meine) aber ich habe mir eine Portion vom Fischer geholt und abends dann frisch kross gebraten. Geschmacklich der Hammer!#6

Also ich denke, der Stint ist auch in HS zu fangen, es hat aber noch niemand gezielt versucht. Die Fangstellen sind sicher nicht die Plattformen direkt an der Schleuse!|kopfkrat

Vielleicht kann sich ja mal Otto vor Ort schlau machen ob es zum Stint irgend welche Daten gibt.;+

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## Angelprofesor (26. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

|wavey: Hallo Torsten, genau das habe ich auch gedacht, warum soll der Stint bogen um Hvide Sande machen ?. |wavey:





Grüß aus Berlin #g
Vladi


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Torsten,#h
> 
> sollte Otto den Spruch wirklich getan haben, dann war er nicht besoffen, sondern stand unter Einfluss seiner Medikamente.
> Gruß an Frauchen.:m


 

Hallo Otto,#h

wenn ich die Meinungen von Harti und dem Profesor so lese, dann muß ich meine Meinung bezüglich der Stinte wohl revidieren.:m


----------



## Angelprofesor (27. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

|wavey: Hallo Jürgen, alle Faktoren sind gegeben und sprechen dafür das der Stint auch in Hvide Sande sein verbreitungsgebiet gefunden hat. Es wird Zeit das jemand gezielt versucht Stint zu beangeln. #:

Grüß aus Berlin #g
Vladi


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> |wavey: Hallo Jürgen, alle Faktoren sind gegeben und sprechen dafür das der Stint auch in Hvide Sande sein verbreitungsgebiet gefunden hat. #:
> 
> Grüß aus Berlin #g
> Vladi


 


Hallo Vladi,#h

mal gespannt, ob einige verbürgte Fänge gemeldet werden.
Solange bleibe ich skeptisch.


----------



## Angelprofesor (27. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

#h Hallo Jürgen, da bin ich auch gespannt ob jemand was unternimt und uns informiert. Ich habe vor ca.10 Jahren ende November einige Exemplare in Hvide Sande gefangen und habe mich gewundert was für komische Heringe das sind, damals kannte ich den Stint nicht, dieser fang treibte mich zu suchen in Büschern und seit der Zeit kenne ich Stint. |bla:

Grüß,#g
Vladi


----------



## Skandigeilie (27. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Zusammen, ich hab da mal `ne blöde Frage. Ich bin um den ersten Mai für eine Woche mit Frau Kind in der Gegend um Hvide Sande und will mich natürlich auch mal im Herinsgangeln versuchen. Aber mich schrecken immer Angelstellen ab, wo auf einen Quadratmeter 5 Angler kommen |supergri. Hat jemand ein paar Tipps wo man auch in Ruhe dem Heringsangeln fröhnen kann. Gruß..


----------



## Angelprofesor (27. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Skandigeilie schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen, *ich hab da mal `ne blöde Frage*. Ich bin um den ersten Mai für eine Woche mit Frau Kind in der Gegend um Hvide Sande und will mich natürlich auch mal im Herinsgangeln versuchen. Aber mich schrecken immer Angelstellen ab, wo auf einen Quadratmeter 5 Angler kommen |supergri. Hat jemand ein paar Tipps wo man auch in Ruhe dem Heringsangeln fröhnen kann. Gruß..


 

|bigeyes Hallo Skandigeilie, *1.* es gibt keine blöde Fragen,* 2.* du gehst einfach auf die Fjordseite und suchst eine Stelle wo keiner ist und angelst ohne probleme. #:

Grüß aus Berlin


----------



## Skandigeilie (27. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> |bigeyes Hallo Skandigeilie, *1.* es gibt keine blöde Fragen,* 2.* du gehst einfach auf die Fjordseite und suchst eine Stelle wo keiner ist und angelst ohne probleme. #:
> 
> Grüß aus Berlin


 
Vielen Dank! Wie gestaltet es sich mit der neuen (langen) Mole! Wird ausschließlich im Schleusenbereich geangelt, weil sich dort alles sammelt (also die Heringe |rolleyes) oder sind die anderen Plätze weniger fängig?!


----------



## Angelprofesor (27. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

|wavey: Hallo Skandigeilie, siehe Seite 12, Post 120. |kopfkrat


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> |wavey: Hallo , siehe Seite 12, Post 120. |kopfkrat


 

Was soll mir das sagen? #c


----------



## Angelprofesor (27. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> *Was soll mir das sagen?* #c


 
|wavey:Jürgen mein Freund, du warst nicht gemeint sonder der Kollege Skandigeilie. 

Grüß, Vladi#g


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> |wavey:Jürgen mein Freund, du warst nicht gemeint sonder der Kollege Skandigeilie.
> 
> Grüß, Vladi#g


 


Vladi, alles klar.:m

Hatte schon an meiner Wahrnehmungfähigkeit gezweifelt.|kopfkrat
Wünsche dir dicke bunte Eier.


----------



## Angelprofesor (27. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Vladi, alles klar.:m
> 
> Hatte schon an meiner Wahrnehmungfähigkeit gezweifelt.|kopfkrat
> *Wünsche dir dicke bunte Eier*.


 
|wavey: Jürgen !,
das wünsche ich dir auch. #h

Grüß, 
Vladi


----------



## CyKingTJ (27. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> gibt es eigentlich in Nymindegab auch einen Angelshop, wo man zumindest Würmer kaufen kann?



Nimm Dir zwei Packungen Deutscher Kampfwürmer mit und Du verbrätst gar keinen Sprit auf der Suche.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (27. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Ich hätte da auch mal eine Frage#h aber BITTE nicht gleich ....|krach:
Wenn jemand im Fjord angeln möchte ,braucht der jenige da auch ein extra Schein und wie sind dort die Schonzeiten 
>Oder ist das Angeln direkt am Meer erfolgversprechender.
Was kostet der Schein für die Küste
Danke:m
* *


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



rolcinc schrieb:


> Ich hätte da auch mal eine Frage#h aber BITTE nicht gleich ....|krach:
> Wenn jemand im Fjord angeln möchte ,braucht der jenige da auch ein extra Schein und wie sind dort die Schonzeiten
> >Oder ist das Angeln direkt am Meer erfolgversprechender.
> Was kostet der Schein für die Küste
> Danke:m


 

Sollte es der Ringköbingfjord sein, so brauchst du nur den staatlichen Schein.
Kann die Kosten nicht auf den Cent nennen, aber fürs Jahr in die 30 €.
Gibt auch Wochenscheine, aber in Relation wesentlich teurer.
Was das Angeln in Richtung Erfolg anbelangt, auf Hecht, Barsch und Rotfedern würde ich im Fjord angeln.

Wünsche dicke und bunte Eier. :m


----------



## alpen (28. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Ich bin seid Sonntag hier und alle warten gespannt darauf das der Hering kommt.Im moment sind nur die Seehunde vor Ort ich habe schon 14 auf einmal zählen können. Eine weisheit ist solange der Fjord noch zugefroren ist tut sich noch nichts dann kann es noch 2-3 Wochen dauern


----------



## _seabass_hunter (28. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Sollte es der Ringköbingfjord sein, so brauchst du nur den staatlichen Schein.
> Kann die Kosten nicht auf den Cent nennen, aber fürs Jahr in die 30 €.
> Gibt auch Wochenscheine, aber in Relation wesentlich teurer.
> Was das Angeln in Richtung Erfolg anbelangt, auf Hecht, Barsch und Rotfedern würde ich im Fjord angeln.
> ...



*Danke ,ja es ist der Ringköbingfjord *,so gesehen kann ich mit der staatlichen Fischereilizenz (kostet 20€ im Jahr) im Meer und dem Fjord angeln.


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



rolcinc schrieb:


> *Danke ,ja es ist der Ringköbingfjord *,so gesehen kann ich mit der staatlichen Fischereilizenz (kostet 20€ im Jahr) im Meer und dem Fjord angeln.


 

Ja,:m


----------



## Metare (28. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



alpen schrieb:


> Ich bin seid Sonntag hier und alle warten gespannt darauf das der Hering kommt.Im moment sind nur die Seehunde vor Ort ich habe schon 14 auf einmal zählen können. Eine weisheit ist solange der Fjord noch zugefroren ist tut sich noch nichts dann kann es noch 2-3 Wochen dauern



Ist der Fjord wirklich noch mit Eis bedeckt?? #t


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Metare schrieb:


> Ist der Fjord wirklich noch mit Eis bedeckt?? #t


 

Ist doch vollkommen egal. Bei den Temperaturen wirst du mit oder ohne Eis im Fjord nichts fangen.#d


----------



## _seabass_hunter (28. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Ja,:m


*Freunde von mir sind schon ab dem 12.04 oben und müssen irgendwie die Zeit bis 16.04 überbrücken weil dann werden die Skjern unsicher machen*
Wie stehen die Schanzen am Meer ein Lachs oder Meerforelle zur der Zeit zu fangen??


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



rolcinc schrieb:


> *Freunde von mir sind schon ab dem 12.04 oben und müssen irgendwie die Zeit bis 16.04 überbrücken weil dann werden die Skjern unsicher machen*
> *Wie stehen die Schanzen am Meer ein Lachs oder Meerforelle zur der Zeit zu fangen??*






Etwa bei null. #d

Kannst zur Sicherheit aber auch bei Boardie "Costas" schon mal die fängigen Köder der Saison kaufen. :m


----------



## _seabass_hunter (28. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> [/B][/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Habe mir die bereits gebaut !
Wie du schon mal geschrieben hast ,bin ich ein Geizhals:vik:
Aber ein paar von Costas werde ich trotzdem kaufen ,auf Nummer sicher gehen)
_


----------



## alpen (28. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Heute wurden zeitweise die Schleussen geöffnet, dadurch sind im Bereich der Schleusse auf Fjord Seite die Eisschollen weggebrochen die Strömung war schon ziemlich heftig. Im Angelladen bekam ich die Auskunft das es noch was dauert mit den Heringen,dafür sind hier zur Zeit die Forellenteiche umso beliebter


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



rolcinc schrieb:


> _Habe mir die bereits gebaut !_
> _*Wie du schon mal geschrieben hast ,bin ich ein Geizhals*:vik:_
> _Aber ein paar von Costas werde ich trotzdem kaufen ,auf Nummer sicher gehen)_


 

Ist ja Boardintern schon bekannt. :q


----------



## _seabass_hunter (28. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

*Dann bin ich ja beruhigt. :vik:
*


----------



## mottejm (28. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



alpen schrieb:


> Heute wurden zeitweise die Schleussen geöffnet, dadurch sind im Bereich der Schleusse auf Fjord Seite die Eisschollen weggebrochen die Strömung war schon ziemlich heftig. Im Angelladen bekam ich die Auskunft das es noch was dauert mit den Heringen,dafür sind hier zur Zeit die Forellenteiche umso beliebter



Hallo, d.H. An den Forellenseen geht was. Sind die nicht zugefroren. An welchen Put & Takes geht was.
Wir sind ab nächsten Mittwoch für 10 Tage da.

Motte


----------



## Arathak (29. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo allerseits,
Wir sind nun schon seit dem 23.03 in Argab und haben jeden Tag mindestens 4-8 Stunden geangelt. Sowohl vor der "Haustür", in Argab am Strand in der Brandung, als auch in Hvide Sande im Hafen und bei Strandgarden in der Brandung. Das Fazit ist ziemlich ernüchternd, gefangen haben wir rein garnichts. Der Hering steht noch nicht im Hafen, weder in fjordrichtung noch im Hafen direkt. Und ja, der fjord ist wirklich noch zum grössten teil zugefroren. Und was die Brandung angeht, das Wasser hat laut Thermometer ca. 5-6 Grad Celcius. Also noch viel zu kalt für die Platten. Wir haben es zu zweit mit je zwei Ruten probiert, eine Mischung aus Seeringelwurm und Tauwurm als Beköderung. 
Auf Nachfrage in beinahe allen Angelläden hier in der Umgebung dürften die ersten Heringsschwärme aber im laufe der nächsten 2 Wochen kommen. 
Also euch allen viel Erfolg, die in nächster Zeit hier hoch fahren. Hoffentlich habt ihr mehr Glück als wir. 
Wir werden morgen noch den Strand genießen und dann geht es wieder Richtung Heimat. 
Liebe Grüße Ara


----------



## rainzor (29. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Arathak schrieb:


> ........ Und was die Brandung angeht, das Wasser hat laut Thermometer ca. 5-6 Grad Celcius. Also noch viel zu kalt für die Platten.


 
Nach offizieller Angabe sogar nur 1,5 Grad....

http://www.hvidesandesluse.dk/vejrdata.html

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Arathak (29. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Mag auch sein, hab am ersten Tag nur mal ein Thermometer ins Wasser gehalten. Kann auch gut sein, dass das Wasser kälter ist


----------



## LAC (29. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ obwohl schon vereinzelt einige heringe letzte woche gefangen wurden, wurden keine fänge in den letzten tagen registriert - so wurde mir berichtet. Auch in der brandung und in einigen put &take anlagen lief nichts.
Auch heute an der schleuse, wurden keine heringe gefangen. Es ist noch zu kalt und momentan fällt locker der schnee.
Gruß


----------



## vanminh74 (30. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Wann werden denn die Uhren wieder umgestellt? Dann kann man wenigstens abends eine Stunde länger im Hellen Schnee schippen...
Manno, morgen geht's los und ich hab keine Lust auf Eisangeln!! Freu mich trotzdem aufs Meer...

Tight Lines, fight Nights!


----------



## Stulle (31. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Guckt euch mal an was ich auf youtube gefunden habe |bla:


----------



## mottejm (31. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo,, cooles Video, aber ich hätte gedacht da sind noch viel mehr Heringsbleie.
Keine Ahnung wieviel Tausend Angler da ihre Bleie lassen.
Ich habe da auch drüber nachgedacht ausserhalb der Heringssaison da mal tauchen zu gehen.

Motte


----------



## Stulle (31. März 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

bei der masse an schnüren die da hängen ist es ein wunder das nicht bei jedem wurf abgerissen wird|rolleyes wenn da keiner aberntet könte sich das selber finanzieren


----------



## Arathak (1. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin,
ich habe gerade von einem Freund erfahren, der nur drei Häuser weiter seinen Urlaub antritt, als wir letzte Woche, dass er zwei Platten auf jeweils 3 Seeringelwürmer am Vorfach gefangen hat. Innerhalb von zwei Tagen, entweder es waren die uns vergönnten Glücksfische, oder die Platten stehen wirklich weit draussen und nehmen eher große Köder aus Trägheit. 
Also, nicht allzuviel Hoffnung in den kommenden Tagen, aber vielleicht ist diese Taktik einen Versuch wert.
In diesem Sinne, Petri Heil euch Urlaubern!
Liebe Grüße,
Ara


----------



## mottejm (1. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

http://bit.ly/126lT0k

Änderung der Golfstromrichtung.
Wenn es wirklich stimmt, dann wird es ein kalter Sommer in Skandinavien.
Was heisst das für die Fische, ziehen die dann weiter in den Süden.

Motte


----------



## rainzor (1. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

In meinen Augen ein vollkommen schwachsinniger Bericht. 
Der Golfstrom entsteht ja eben nicht im Golf von Mexiko, wie im Bericht suggeriert, sondern im Nordmeer. Vereinfacht ausgedrückt entsteht er so: Riesige Mengen kalten Wassers (das ja schwerer ist als warmes) sinken mit recht großer  Geschwindigkeit zum Grund. Dadurch entsteht an der Oberfläche ein Sog, der den Golfstrom in Bewegung setzt. Wenn diese Bewegung (Sog) also im Nordmeer entsteht, wie soll dann der Golfstrom Höhe Kanaren wieder zurückfließen?
Das der Golfstrom nachlässt, ist ja schon länger bekannt, aber eben nicht so. Und auch das die Sommer dann deutlich kälter werden, ist recht unwahrscheinlich. Kanada hat ja auch warme Sommer. Was uns durch einen fehlenden Golfstrom droht, sind natürlich kanadische Winter. 

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Angelprofesor (1. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

#h Das soll man wisen eher man Unsinn schreibt. 

Der *Golfstrom* ist eine warme, rasch fließende Meeresströmung im Atlantik. Er ist Teil eines globalen maritimen Strömungssystems, des globalen Förderbands. In Richtung Europa wird der Golfstrom zum Nordatlantikstrom. Er ist Teil der westlichen Randströmung und beeinflusst das Klima in Nordeuropa.
Der Golfstrom befördert etwa 30∙106 m³ Wasser pro Sekunde (30 Sv) am Floridastrom, bei einer Geschwindigkeit von 1,8 m/s, und bis zu maximal 1,5 ∙ 108 Kubikmeter Wasser (150 Sv) bei 55° West. Das ist mehr als einhundertmal so viel Wasser, wie über alle Flüsse der Welt zusammen ins Meer fließt. Er transportiert etwa 1,5 Petawatt Leistung. Dies entspricht der Nutzleistung von ungefähr zwei Millionen modernen großen Kernkraftwerken.
Der Name Golfstrom wurde von Benjamin Franklin geprägt und bezieht sich auf den Golf von Mexiko. Früher wurde er auch „Floridastrom“ genannt, auf den Karten des 16. und 17. Jahrhunderts heißt er _Canal de Bahama_.

Darstellung des Golfstroms, der westlich der Britischen Inseln als Nordatlantikstrom fortgesetzt wird.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/e/e2/Golfstream.jpg/800px-Golfstream.jpg


*Verlauf *

Als eigentlicher Golfstrom wird die Meeresströmung zwischen Cape Hatteras, North Carolina, bis ca. 2500 km östlich davon im Atlantik bezeichnet. Seine Ursprünge sind der Floridastrom und der Antillenstrom.
Der Floridastrom ist die Fortsetzung der Karibischen Strömung und damit des Südäquatorialstroms, der Hauptwasserlieferant des Golfstroms ist. Die Karibische Strömung fließt durch den schmalen Durchgang der Meerenge zwischen Kuba und Yukatán in den Golf von Mexiko. Diese Strömung, jetzt Loop Current (Schleifenstrom) genannt, durchläuft danach den Golf im Uhrzeigersinn und wird dann durch eine noch engere Passage zwischen Kuba und Florida in den Atlantik zurückgepresst.
Nördlich der Bahamas vereinigen sich Floridastrom und Antillenstrom zum eigentlichen Golfstrom. Im Golf von Mexiko hat er viel Wärme aufgetankt und bewegt sich nun als Golfstrom an der Küste Nordamerikas weiter. Er verläuft zunächst als etwa 100 bis 200 km breites Band entlang der Küste Nordamerikas. In der Nähe von Cape Hatteras löst sich der Golfstrom als Strahlstrom von der Küste und fließt östlich in das nordamerikanische Becken und in den offenen Atlantik (bedingt durch die geographischen Gegebenheiten unter der Wasseroberfläche).
Der Strom wird durch die Ostwendung instabil, er mäandriert und Ringe lösen sich vom Golfstrom. Auf seinem Weg durch den Atlantik spalten sich Teile ab und fließen zurück in südliche oder westliche Richtungen. Die transportierte Wassermasse verringert sich durch diese Teilung der Strömung und verliert durch Verdunstung auch an thermischer Energie.
Auf seinem Weg transportiert der Golfstrom große Mengen Plastikmüll. Der Müll stammt unter anderem von den Abfällen der Schiffsbesatzungen. Auch Flüsse spülen große Mengen von Plastik in die Ozeane.

*Entstehung *

Der Golfstrom ist Teil der globalen thermohalinen Zirkulation. Die Strömung entsteht durch Dichteunterschiede, die ihrerseits auf Unterschiede in der Wassertemperatur und dem Salzgehalt zurückzuführen sind. Bei der Entstehung des Golfstroms spielt ebenfalls die atmosphärische Zirkulation und die nach Norden zunehmende Wirkung der Corioliskraft auf die Wasserbewegung eine wichtige Rolle.

*Passatwinde *

Der im tropischen Atlantik herrschende Passatwind treibt große Mengen warmen Wassers aus dem offenen Atlantik nach Westen. Die Küste von Nordamerika wirkt wie eine Staumauer und lässt das Wasser entlang der Küste nach Norden abfließen.

*Ablenkung durch Labradorstrom und Corioliskraft *

Neben dem Zusammentreffen mit dem Labradorstrom sorgt die Corioliskraft dafür, dass die nach Norden fließenden Wassermassen in Richtung Europa abgelenkt werden.

*Fauna *

Die Temperatur des Golfstroms und seine Strömung haben großen Einfluss auf die Ökologie der Tierwelt des Atlantiks. Das mit der Strömung driftende Plankton ist Nahrungsgrundlage für zahlreiche Tiere. Diese locken wieder Fressfeinde innerhalb der Nahrungskette an. Die untermeerischen Bodenstrukturen, die vom Golfstrom berührt und teilweise geformt werden, bilden den Lebensraum dieser Fauna.

*Erforschung *

1969 unternahm das Tauchboot _Ben Franklin (PX-15)_ unter Jacques Piccard als Projektleiter eine vierwöchige Driftfahrt im Golfstrom, während der die sechsköpfige Besatzung auf sich alleine gestellt war. Das Boot tauchte vor Florida unter und legte 2400 km bis vor Neuschottland zurück.
2005 sorgte ein Aufsatz des britischen Ozeanographen Harry Bryden für Aufsehen, der eine starke Abschwächung des Golfstroms postulierte. Messungen des Golfstroms im Bereich der Labradorsee und östlich der Karibik unter Federführung des Kieler IFM Geomar konnten Brydens Schlussfolgerungen jedoch nicht unterstützen. Zwar stellten auch die Kieler Forscher ganz erhebliche Schwankungen fest, jedoch könnte man aus diesen keine langfristigen Trends ableiten. |kopfkrat

Golfstrømmen og den Nordatlantiske strøm

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/7f/Golfstrom_Karte_2.png

Wichtige Meeresströmungen 

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/2d/Ocean_currents_1943_for_colorblind_users.png
Grüß aus Berlin #g
Vladi


----------



## Angelprofesor (1. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



mottejm schrieb:


> http://bit.ly/126lT0k
> 
> Änderung der Golfstromrichtung.
> Wenn es wirklich stimmt, dann wird es ein kalter Sommer in Skandinavien.
> ...


 
|bla: Dazu kann ich nur sagen April April #q

Grüß aus Berlin
Vladi


----------



## mottejm (1. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> |bla: Dazu kann ich nur sagen April April #q
> 
> Grüß aus Berlin
> Vladi



Hallo,
gut erkannt, aber nicht schlecht gemacht von den Leuten von Wetter.com.


----------



## vanminh74 (1. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Status ohne Aprilscherz von heute   traumhaftes wetter, klittens put and take ab 10 uhr voll mit kleinfamilien...gefangen wurde sehr wenig...heringe dafür die ersten paar an der schleuse bzw. Weiter draussen - es wird langsam interessanter...

Frohe Ostern und tight lines!


----------



## mottejm (1. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo,
"weiter draussen" heisst dass an den neuen Molen oder mit dem Boot.
Aber wenn die Heringe gesichtet sind ist das schon mal ein gutes Zeichen.
Übermorgen geht's bei ins los. Bis Donnerstag haben die Heringe noch Zeit.
Sind die Put & Takes aufgetaut.
Wenn die Ferien nächste Woche vorbei sind wird es sicher leerer, und wenn jetzt wenig gefangen wird sind sie dann sicher voll.
Sind doch gute Zeichen.

Motte


----------



## LAC (2. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

April, april, kann ich nur sagen.
Wobei in solchen scherzen oft etwas wahres liegt
So ist es halt mit dem wetter im april und wie sagt der volksmund so schön:  april, april, der weiß nicht was er will. 
Und was sagen die wahrsager bzw. wie sehen die aussichten aus, wenn wir menschen so weiter machen wie bisher.
Da ist es doch egal ob der golfstrom sich verändert und es dadurch kalt oder warm wird, z.b. steht auf der liste der aussterbenden spezies u.a. auch der meeresangler
Dieses will er zwar nicht wahr haben, aber so ist es leider und so langsam wird er verzweifelt, da  in 30 jahren keine fische mehr da sind im meer, wenn wir menschen weiterhin so raubbau im meer betreiben.
Da ist doch momentan hvide sande ein gutes trainingslager, wie man damit fertig wird, wenn man den ganzen tag heringe fangen will und nichts rührt sich.


----------



## Angelhaken (2. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo,
bin jetzt seit Freitag in Hemmet. Leider sind meine Versuche auf Forellen zu angeln, bei dem Versuch geblieben. Entweder sind die Teiche schlecht besetzt oder ich kann´s nicht mehr.:c:c:c

Aber mal im Ernst, das Eis ist an einigen Seen fast ganz weg, an anderen noch ziemlich dicht. In Klittens und den Teichen um Hvide Sande ist das Eis weg. Einen Besatz in Klittens konnte ich noch nicht feststellen. Das sind wohl alles noch Restbestände. 

Aber wir sind ja noch ein paar Tage hier. Vielleicht wirds ja noch. Bis dann.#h#h#h


----------



## Lümmy (2. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Ich habe auch schon mal Anfang der Saison in Klittens schlechte Erfahrungen machen müssen...Da wurde gar nicht erst besetzt....Allerdings habe ich gerade eben eine Fangmeldung von 7 Forellen von Gestern in Klittens gelesen... 

Fakt ist, dass es ja nun langsam bergauf geht...in 2 Wochen kommen wir hoch und dann muss das einfach knallen


----------



## LAC (2. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Angelhaken
Das kaum etwas gefangen wird, hat ja etwas mit der kälte zu tun - die put&take anlagen sind ja noch zum teil zugefroren, da diese gewässer kaum bewegung haben. Außerdem wurden sie kaum von anglern in den letzten monaten aufgesucht, weil man nicht angeln konnte und somit auch kein geld in der kasse beim betreiber gelandet ist.

So wie ich gehört habe, soll jedoch ein betreiber, fische besetz haben, damit die angler zufrieden sind. Da hat ein wilder angler ihm gesagt, was machst du denn da, du wirfst ja die fische aufs eis. Nun kann  es sein, dass dieser betreiber ein augenleiden hat.  Die anderen betreiber glaube ich, sind nicht blind und warten bis die eisdecke auf der anlage verschwindet.
Mit leiter und drilling hat sich der wilde angler die fische von der eisfläche geholt und somit noch ein schnäpchen gemacht.

Nun soll es in der nacht minus 7 grad werden, da wird die eisschicht nicht dünner und solche fangaktionen auf dem eis, sind ja lebensgefährlich.
Setzt man jedoch den menschlichen dampfstrahler ein, könnte man sich gezielt am ufer ein kleines freies loch spritzen -  jedoch aufpassen, dass die hose nicht nass wird, sonst friert sie und man kann nicht mehr laufen. 

Als angler, sollte man das alles nicht so verkniffen und eng sehen  - regt man sich jedoch darüber auf, wetterverhältnisse, keine heringe usw. hat man sich im vorfeld zu wenig damit befasst, z.b. sind im monat mai,  nicht nur die heringe da, sondern auch noch die hornhechte und die put und take anlagen voll mit fisch, weil einige angler leider den falschen köder hatten.
Wünsche dir jedoch viel erfolg - sicherlich sind die heringe in den nächsten tagen in hvide sande - da sie inzwischen ganz wild sind, die wollen sich doch vermehren - selbst ein alter hering wackelt mit dem schwanz und will das in hvide sande erleben.


----------



## rainzor (2. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@Otto,

Hallo Otto,
hast du den Zaun vergessen, oder konntest du noch nichts in Erfahrung bringen?
Sollte der im Sommer immer noch stehen, fällt ja schon mal ein Großteil der Angelmöglichkeiten weg.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Angelhaken (2. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Heute war das Wetter 1. Sahne. 9 Grad und das im Plusbereich. Man konnte das Eis schmelzen sehen. Die Anlagen nördlich Hvide Sande sind auch eisfrei. Morgen werde ich mal wieder einen Versuch starten.

@LAC
Ich seh das Angeln nicht verbissen, freue mich aber auch über Erfolg#6 Ich habe nur nicht damit gerechnet, daß es jetzt noch so kalt ist. Aber es wird ja langsam besser. 

Allen Anglern viel Erfolg bei den ersten Versuchen in diesem Jahr.#h#h#h


----------



## LAC (3. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Raizor
Rainer, ich habe den zaun nicht vergessen, der interessiert mich ja auch, jedoch befasse ich mich im moment mit sachen, die weitaus wichtiger für mich sind. Vergesse es nicht und berichte dann.

@ Angelhaken
Wer hat mit solch einer kälte gerechnet, kaum einer. Wobei damit zu rechnen ist, wenn man sehr früh seinen angelurlaub bucht - oft geht es ja nicht anders, weil man über die feiertage (ostern) fährt. Leider war in diesem jahr ostern sehr früh. 
Hat man die möglichkeit auch im mai den angelurlaub zu planen, dann würde ich nur im monat mai ihn buchen, dann treten diese probleme - keine heringe und noch eine eisschicht auf dem wasser - nicht auf.

Nun wollen einige immer die ersten sein, wobei das aber nicht immer beim angeln zählt. Das sind halt die "sportler" und die kennen sich ja aus - mit niederlagen.
Wobei momentan das wetter ja bestens ist und der hering förmlich vor der tür in hvide sande steht.
Wünsche dir viel erfolg!


----------



## dennis0815 (3. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Der Hering ist in Hvide Sande im Hafen !!!!!


----------



## dirk1 (3. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



dennis0815 schrieb:


> Der Hering ist in Hvide Sande im Hafen !!!!!



Bis Samstag kann er sich noch Zeit lassen


----------



## mottejm (3. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo,
Wie sind heute um 18:30 in HS angekommen. An der Schleusse ca. 7 Grad, Sonne und so ca. 50 Angler.
An jeder 2 Angel ein Hering und nicht nur an der Schleusse, auch im Hafenbecken bei den Fischkuttern.
Morgen werden wir auch unser Glück versuchen.

Motte

Berichte folgen.


----------



## mottejm (4. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo,
Vor Ort Bericht HS Tag 1:
Der Hering ist da. Am Morgen ist fast nix gegangen, aber ca. 30 Angler auf der Nordseite und 10 Südseite.
Ab Mittag war es OK. Aber Schulter an Schulter, viele Kinder und bei jedem 4. Wurf verwurschtelt, weil wieder einer schräg drüber geworfen hat. 
Um 15:00 war's uns genug. Zu zweit 40 Heringe, der Eimer war voll.
Die erste Ladung ist schon mariniert, und heut Abend gibt's gebratenen und gebratenen Milchner und Rogen mit Bratkartoffeln.
Gibt's was besseres.
Dann noch kurz in No am Oxriver und in Sondervig am Put & Take vorbeigeschaut, ohne Angel. An beiden gut was los und es lagen Fische aussen. Sondervig vor Ostern 3x mit 100kg und am Dienstag mit 150 Kg bestückt. Oxriver wird jeden Tag bestückt.

Morgen geht's zum Miesmuscheln sammeln an den Limfjord und nach Thies Käse kaufen ( ist suuuuuupergut kann ich nur Empfehlen)

Ach ja Sonne satt und 9 Grad. Das Resteis auf dem Fjord ist heute komplett verschwunden.

Wenn jetzt noch die Schulferien  vorbei sind wird es sicher noch Klasse.

Motte


----------



## towu (5. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



mottejm schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Vor Ort Bericht HS Tag 1:
> Der Hering ist da. Am Morgen ist fast nix gegangen, aber ca. 30 Angler auf der Nordseite und 10 Südseite.
> Ab Mittag war es OK. Aber Schulter an Schulter, viele Kinder
> ...




Jetzt schon Schulter an Schulter ? ;+ Und der Hering ist noch gar nicht wirklich da !? 
Puhh ha !|bigeyes


----------



## anschmu (5. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



towu83 schrieb:


> Jetzt schon Schulter an Schulter ? ;+ Und der Hering ist noch gar nicht wirklich da !?
> Puhh ha !|bigeyes



:vik: Die üben schon , in 3 Wochen ist Heringsfestival #6


----------



## mottejm (5. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo,
Heute beim Ausflug an den Limfjord in Thorsminde vorbei geschaut. Auch dort gibt's Hering. Nicht so viel wie in HS aber gut gefangen wurde dort auch, die Eimer waren auch gut gefüllt.
Am Abend um 18:30 waren wir noch für eine Stunde in HS auf der Nordseite zum Hering angeln. 
Ausbeute 22 Stück, schöne grosse. Und es war wieder richtig voll mit Menschen. Ich habe so etwas noch nicht gesehen.
Es wurde gut gefangen, aber so richtig spass macht das nicht wenn's so eng ist.
Ich hoffe nächste Woche wird's besser wenn die Osterferien vorbei sind, oder wir fahren auch nach Thorsminde, da war es beschaulicher und wir müssen nicht die Kühltruhe an einem Tag voll machen.

Motte


----------



## LAC (5. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Motte
schön zu lesen, wobei in hvide sande immer reichlich angler sind - oft war ich in thorsminde, wenn in hvide sande richtig kirmes war, der überfall der angler kommt noch.
Inzwischen wurden ja 20 seehunde gezählt, die auch den anglern die heinge noch vom haken zupfen - letztes jahr haben sie mich auch überfallen und die wenigen noch abgefressen. Wollte mal schauen, ob in thorsminde auch die seehunde sind - ich glaube nicht, da sie kein wattenmeer vor der tür haben.
Gruß


----------



## angler1996 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Die Seehunde sind immer ein Erlebnis
Vor 2 Jahren|kopfkrathatten wir ein Haus in der ersten Reihe am Fjord. Naja, abends noch ne Runde auf Butt versucht. Ausgeworfen - als so ca. 2 m vor mir son Tierchen auftauchte.
Ein etwas eigenartiges Gefühl, so auf einer Ebene ( die schützende Mauer der Mole fehlte), wenn dich das " Tierchen" so anschaut. Irgendwie fehlt der passende Smily dazu;-))) Sind halt doch etwas größer als so der Durschnittswuffi
Viele Grüße nach DK übrigens#h
Gruß A.


----------



## mottejm (5. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo,
In Thorsminde haben wir noch keine Seehunde gesehen, ich glaube nicht das es denen zu weit ist. Wir haben heute und auch letztes Jahr im Oktober im Linfjord am der Fähre nach Hvalpsund welche gesehen. Wenn es da welche gibt warum nicht auch in Thorsminde, die leben nicht nur im Wattenmeer.
Wegen der vielen Angler. Wir waren in den letzten 5 Jahren mindestens 20x hier in der Gegend. Noch nicht in den Osterferien und noch nicht zum Heringsfestival, ich habe mir schon gedacht das da viele Menschen da sind. Wir waren in den Kartoffelferien im Herbst, da war es schon schlimm, aber das gestern und heute war schlimmer als das was man von den Fotos vom Heringsfestival kennt.
Aber ich habe Hoffnung das es nächste Woche besser wird.
Nochmal zu den Seehunden, meine Mutter hat heute an der Schleusse mindestens 22 Seehunde gezählt. Die kommen bis auf 3m an die Angler ran und fressen die Heronge vom der Angel weg.
Motte


----------



## LAC (6. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Mottejm
Seehunde sind überall an der nordseeküste anzutreffen, jedoch benötigen sie ruhezonen, wie die sandbänke im watt oder stellen, die kaum vom menschen aufgesucht werden, die auch steinig sein können.
Ich kenne plätze in hvide sande wo sie auch ruhen, jedoch kommen sie aus dem südlichen bereich ( wattenmeer vor esbjerg) Interessant ist, dass sie schlagartig verschunden sind wenn sie ihre jungen aufziehen. 
Eine reise vom wattenmeer bis nach thorsminde ist nicht weit, aber nur die hälfte benötigt ein seehund bis nach hvide sande. Hier hat er bedingt durch die großen schulen an heringe, eine größere chance. Noch einfacher hat er es, wenn die schleuse geschlossen ist bzw. nur ein, zwei tore geöffnet sind. Nun sind dieses ja schlaue tiere, die sehr schnell alles erkennen, auch die techniken der angler d.h. dass an einer schnur, drei, vier heringe zappeln. All dieses - größe des fisches, wie schnell er ist und wie weit entfernt - kann er aus der entfernung über seine barthaare lokalisieren - und dann macht er sich gemütlich auf dem weg und zupft dabei mehreren anglern die heringe vom haken.
Diese macht er ganz locker ohne sich anzusträngen. Und je mehr angler in hvide sande sind so einfacher hat er es, wenn die heringe noch nicht in großen schulen (schwärme) auftreten.
Ich finde sie super und wenn mir ein seehund dann und wann einen hering oder zwei abzupft - dann ist das ok und ich würde mich freuen, wenn er sich noch zeigen würde und mit der flosse winkt - und signalisiert ich komme wieder.:q
Gruß


----------



## Tim1983 (6. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hey,
heute sind meine Frau und ich auch gegen Nachmittag in DK eingetroffen, zwar nicht im schönen Hvide Sande, aber dafür im schönen Henne Strand.
Morgen werden wir uns auch mal in an die Heringsfront begeben.
Wenn es was zu berichten gibt, werde ich berichten.
Euch allen noch einen schönen Abend und ein paar schöne #g bzw. ein paar schöne :a .

Schöne Grüße
Tim


----------



## rippi (6. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

habt ihr eigentlich mal dorsche von der mole gefangen, ich dachte jetzt wäre und die letzten paar wochen wären ne gute zeit, aber der typ meinte is nicht???? oder große wittlinge/seelachs


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



rippi schrieb:


> habt ihr eigentlich mal dorsche von der mole gefangen, ich dachte jetzt wäre und die letzten paar wochen wären ne gute zeit, aber der typ meinte is nicht???? oder große wittlinge/seelachs


 

Ich habe von der Mole sowohl Dorsche, als auch Wittlinge gefangen. Leider waren sie in meinen Augen zu klein zum abschlagen.:m
Mir sind auch Fänge von "Seelachsen" bekannt, aber leider auch recht kleine.


----------



## mottejm (6. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo,
Heute war es unglaublich. Die Seehunde haben die Heringe in die Ecke auf der Nordseite getrieben. Da war zeitweise mehr Fisch wie Wasser.
Solche Mengen habe ich noch nicht gesehen, war aber bis jetzt immer nur Anfang und Ende der Heringssaison.
Wir haben zu viert von 9:00 Uhr bis 12:00 Uhr 153 Heringe gefangen, dann waren die beiden Reussen voll. 24 Kg. Richtig Grosse dabei.
Das hat schon fast keinen Spass mehr gemacht, das war keine Angeln mehr.
Dann am Nachmittag noch 3 Stunden nach No. 3 schöne Forellen und einen Saibling. Die gehen morgen zum Räuchern.
Dann Abends noch die Muscheln aus dem Limfjord in Weisweinsouce gegessen. Herz was willst Du mehr.
Zu Hause soll es geschneit haben. Hier waren 9 Grad und Sonnenschein. Ich habe einen Sonnenbrand auf der Nase.

Meine Eltern sind zum ersten mal mit in HS und haben heute auch ihre ersten Heringe gefangen.
War auch nicht so voll wie die letzten beiden Tage.

Und wenn die Seehunde ein paar Fische von der Angel zupfen dann ist das echt OK und macht auch Spass. Nicht nur dem Seehund.

Motte

Motte


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Motte,#h

danke fürs weiterführen meines HS-Aktuell, freue mich dass es weiter geht.#6


----------



## LAC (6. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Ich habe von der Mole sowohl Dorsche, als auch Wittlinge gefangen. Leider waren sie in meinen Augen zu klein zum abschlagen.:m
> Mir sind auch Fänge von "Seelachsen" bekannt, aber leider auch recht kleine.



Jürgen, im laufe der jahre habe ich auch schon welche dort von der mole gefangen, jedoch kleine, wobei sie in den wintermonaten etwas größer sind.
Interessant ist, dass ich zwei angler beobachtet habe die auf der fjordseite an der schleuse einen gefangen hatten - sie waren sich nicht einig, ob es ein dorsch war, jedenfalls sagte einer, das könnte ein dorsch sein - da sagte der andere, nein das ist kein dorsch, die sind doch größer. Der fisch war etwa 13 cm lang. 
Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> Jürgen, im laufe der jahre habe ich auch schon welche dort von der mole gefangen, jedoch kleine, wobei sie in den wintermonaten etwas größer sind.
> Interessant ist, dass ich zwei angler beobachtet habe die auf der fjordseite an der schleuse einen gefangen hatten - sie waren sich nicht einig, ob es ein dorsch war, jedenfalls sagte einer, das könnte ein dorsch sein - da sagte der andere, nein das ist kein dorsch, die sind doch größer. Der fisch war etwa 13 cm lang.
> Gruß


 


Otto, #h

dann hatte der 2. Angler Recht. Meine größten von den Mole hatten um die 40 cm.:g


----------



## mottejm (6. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Motte,#h
> 
> danke fürs weiterführen meines HS-Aktuell, freue mich dass es weiter geht.#6



Nichts zu danken. Ich freue mich Zu Hause auch immer wenn jemand schreibt was so los in HS. Deshalb mache ich das jetzt auch.

Ich will nicht übertreiben, aber 35 cm hatten die Größten heute sicher auch. Im Oktober haben wir nur 22 Stück gefangen und die waren alle kleiner. Aber die letzte Hernsaison war allgemein nicht so gut denke ich.

Kann man die Heringe auch bei der Räucherei räuchern lassen, sicher ja, oder. 

Motte


----------



## fischflotz (7. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



mottejm schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Heute war es unglaublich. Die Seehunde haben die Heringe in die Ecke auf der Nordseite getrieben. Da war zeitweise mehr Fisch wie Wasser.
> Solche Mengen habe ich noch nicht gesehen, war aber bis jetzt immer nur Anfang und Ende der Heringssaison.
> Wir haben zu viert von 9:00 Uhr bis 12:00 Uhr 153 Heringe gefangen, dann waren die beiden Reussen voll. 24 Kg. Richtig Grosse dabei.
> ...



Vor 2 Jahren war ich mit meinem Vater das erste und letzte Mal in HS. Was hatten wir für Spass.Wir haben viele Heringe gefangen undich konnte ihm helfen seinen ersten Horni zu fangen. Ich habe zum Glück die Woche mit ihm genossen. Damals zeichnete sich seine Krankheit schon ab. Letztes Jahr wollte er schon nicht mehr mitkommen. Für dieses Jahr konnten wir ihn überreden, wenn es ihm gut geht, mitzukommen. 
Seine Krankheiten wurden schlimmer und nun ist er beim höchsten Fischer, Petrus. 
Mein Bild, was ich immer wieder von ihm sehe ist, wie er tänzelnd und singend auf seinen vollen Eimer mit Heringen zeigt.Ich denke ich werde ihn dieses Jahr noch öfter in HS sehen.
Ich wurde beim Lesen etwas melankolisch und wollte Dir eigentlich nur sagen: Mit seinen Eltern in HS. Es gibt nichts Schöneres.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## LAC (7. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Fischflotz

Harald, ich fühle mit dir, jedoch freu dich, dass du mit deinem vater in hvide sande diese schöne stunden hattest - wo er vor freude gesungen hat , das ist doch super in solch einer zeit. 
Zur geburt gehört auch der tod wobei die lebenszeit wir nicht im griff haben - das leben geht jedoch für dich weiter und freu dich, dass du deinem vater diese stunden noch geben konntest.
Gruß


----------



## mottejm (7. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo,

@Harald, wie Otto schon sagt Leben ohne Tod das geht nicht. Natürlich ist es nicht schön Familienangehörige zu verlieren, dazu mein tiefstes Mitgefühl und Beileid. Meine Eltern sind auch 75 und 73. Schön ist das es ihnen noch gut geht.

Zum Tagesgeschehen: Sonne, Regen, Schnee 5 Grad eben richtig April, und der Wind hat gedreht. Jetzt ist Kalter Westwind vom Meer. Null Heringe, an der Schleusse ging früh nix und Spätnachmittag garnix. 10 Angler Haben es versucht aber nix gefangen.
Ich bin mir sicher der Hering kommt wieder.

3 Stunden No: 3 Schöne Forellen.
In No wird gut gefangen.

Zum Abendessen gibt's die ersten selbstmarinierden Hering aus diesem Jahr mit Bratkartoffeln. Lecker.


----------



## straleman (8. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Fahre nächste woche mal wieder für ne woche hoch und wollt mal was anderes als hering versuchen,hab schon nachts an der schleuse auf grund so einiges an fisch erwischt aber nix großes.wie siehts mit meeräsche im hafen und wolfsbarsch an den molen aus hat da mal einer ein paar wurf gemacht?Irgentwo da mus man doch noch was anderes kriegen,hab schon riesen mefos gesehen an der schleuse aber die kriegt man laut aussagen nicht ans band.Mit gummi an der schleuse oder im hafen sollte doch was machbar sein oder?

grus christian


----------



## fischflotz (8. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Fischflotz
> 
> Harald, ich fühle mit dir, jedoch freu dich, dass du mit deinem vater in hvide sande diese schöne stunden hattest - wo er vor freude gesungen hat , das ist doch super in solch einer zeit.
> Zur geburt gehört auch der tod wobei die lebenszeit wir nicht im griff haben - das leben geht jedoch für dich weiter und freu dich, dass du deinem vater diese stunden noch geben konntest.
> Gruß


 
So sehe ich das auch. Ich bin so froh diesen Urlaub mit meinem Vater gehabt zu haben. Außerdem bin ich froh mit ihm im Reinen zu sein. Wir haben alles gemacht was wir noch zusammen machen wollten und es ist alles gesagt.
Und wie gesagt, wenn ich an ihn denke habe ich dieses Bild von HS im Kopf und dafür bin ich dankbar.
Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall auf unseren HS-Urlaub im Mai.
Gruß


----------



## Michael_05er (8. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



straleman schrieb:


> hab schon riesen mefos gesehen an der schleuse aber die kriegt man laut aussagen nicht ans band.


Hi Christian,
MeFo und Lachs dürfen im Schleusenbereich nicht gefangen werden, da hängen seit letztem Jahr sogar große Verbotsschilder. Meeräschen sind schwer zu fangen. Ob jetzt an den umgebauten Molen auch Wolfsbarsche zu finden sind, weiß ich nicht, aber ich denke, dass es dafür zu früh ist. Ich würde erst im Sommer mit Wolfsbarschen rechnen.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Raubi77 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Noch einmal zu den Seehunden in Thorsminde. Wir waren vor 3 Wochen in DK, genauer gesagt in Husby. Einen paar Stunden haben wir dabei auch in Thorsminde verbracht, wobei das angeltechnisch bei den herrschenden Temperaturen eher Zeitverschwendung war.

Jedenfalls konnte wir während unseres Aufenthalts 4 Seehunde zählen, es gibt sie also auch in Thorsminde.


----------



## LAC (8. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Raubi77 schrieb:


> Noch einmal zu den Seehunden in Thorsminde. Wir waren vor 3 Wochen in DK, genauer gesagt in Husby. Einen paar Stunden haben wir dabei auch in Thorsminde verbracht, wobei das angeltechnisch bei den herrschenden Temperaturen eher Zeitverschwendung war.
> 
> Jedenfalls konnte wir während unseres Aufenthalts 4 Seehunde zählen, es gibt sie also auch in Thorsminde.



Natürlich sind sie auch in thorsminde, da ihr verbreitungsgebiet u.a. die nordsee ist, wobei diese tiere jedoch ruheplätze benötigen und deshalb lieben sie die sandbänke im wattenmeer von holland bis dänemark, dort kommen die meisten individuen vor, von ribe aus werden touren gemacht zu den sandbänken im wattenmeer, sie lieben sandstrände wie die halbinsel skallingen (ho bucht), selbst in hvide sande liegen sie aber auch in skagen. Wie ich mich entsinne waren es vor 10 jahren ca. 13.000 individuen im wattenmeer - heute sind es weitaus mehr , da jährlich etwa 2000 jungtiere geboren werden wovon ca. 1/3 verstirbt. Seit jahren werden auch keine heuler mehr in dänemark aufgepäppelt - sie werden getötet, das hört sich zwar hart an, jedoch ist es kein tierschutz, wenn man solche tiere mit medikamenten vollpumt und muss dann doch feststellen, dass das tier keine chance zum überleben hat. Oft ruft man mich an, wenn ein heuler gefunden wurde, da die touristen nicht wissen, was jetzt damit passiert.
Hier mal ein filmchen den ich ich gemacht habe, vom verletzten heuler am strand von nymindegab.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAZ-sOQ8pPU


----------



## fischflotz (9. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Ist sie nich putzig?!
Besonders wenn sie im Hafen die Heringe in meine Richtung treiben. Dann dürfen sie sich auch mal einen vom haken klauen.
Gruß


----------



## Skandigeilie (9. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Mensch Mensch Mensch! Wenn ich das hier so lese was in Hvide Sande im Schleusenbereich so los ist, dann werde ich mein "Heringsangeln" auf die Nachtstunden verlegen :m vielleicht hab ich dann bisl mehr Platz...


----------



## uweseeler (9. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

leider komme ich über die Suchfunktion nicht zum gewünschten Ergebnis und da die manuelle Suche bei so vielen Einträgen in diesem Themenbereich einige Stunden beanspruchen könnte, hier meine bestimmt schon zig Mal beantwortete Frage: Ist die Aussenmole in HS fertiggestellt oder wird noch gebaut? 

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



uweseeler schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> leider komme ich über die Suchfunktion nicht zum gewünschten Ergebnis und da die manuelle Suche bei so vielen Einträgen in diesem Themenbereich einige Stunden beanspruchen könnte, hier meine bestimmt schon zig Mal beantwortete Frage: Ist die Aussenmole in HS fertiggestellt oder wird noch gebaut?
> 
> Vielen Dank im Voraus


 


Sorry,:m

kann die Frage i.M. auch nicht beantworten.
Welche der beiden Aussenmolen ist gemeint, Nord oder Süd?
An beiden wurde gebaut.


----------



## Costas (9. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



uweseeler schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> leider komme ich über die Suchfunktion nicht zum gewünschten Ergebnis und da die manuelle Suche bei so vielen Einträgen in diesem Themenbereich einige Stunden beanspruchen könnte, hier meine bestimmt schon zig Mal beantwortete Frage: Ist die Aussenmole in HS fertiggestellt oder wird noch gebaut?
> 
> Vielen Dank im Voraus



Hallo 

Das Bild hat mir eine Person aus Hvide Sande gezeigt. Sie meinte, dass die Molen fast fertig sind. Es sieht wenigstens so aus, als sie in der Länge schon fertig ausgebaut sind. Übrigens, für mich sind *beide *Aussenmolen, bin aber kein Molenspezialist :q. 

http://img191.*ih.us/img191/972/hvidesande.jpg
Gruss
Costas


----------



## LAC (9. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo, so wie ich gehört habe, sollen die molen fertig sein, aber was bedeutet fertig. In hvide sande wird auch weiterhin gebuddelt, da der meeresgrund aus sand besteht, der sich ständig verändert. Dieses ganze gebiet um den neue hafen, sowie der hafen, muss ja gewartet werden - das läuft dann unter küstenschutz. 
Denn wenn ein orkan kommt und noch die flut d.h. auflaufedes wasser - schwimmt hvide sande und die fische schwimmen auf den straßen.|supergri Damit ein anfänger nicht leer ausgeht, hat man es sogar noch beschildert wo der fisch vorkommt.|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## FischToni (10. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin Boardies,

ich habe da mal eine Frage an die Hvide-Sande-Kenner:
Gibt es am Hafen irgendwo eine Möglichkeit Heringe zu waschen/auszunehmen ? Oder muß ich das am Ferienhaus erledigen ? Wenn ja, wo bleibt man mit den Abfällen ?
(Fahre mit 3 Kollegen nächste Woche Do. nach Hvide-Sande)

ein Dank schon mal vorweg

FischToni


----------



## Michael_05er (10. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



FischToni schrieb:


> Moin Boardies,
> 
> ich habe da mal eine Frage an die Hvide-Sande-Kenner:
> Gibt es am Hafen irgendwo eine Möglichkeit Heringe zu waschen/auszunehmen ?


Hi Toni,
im "Keller" von Kott Fritid (Zugang von der Rückseite) gibt es einen Raum mit Waschbecken etc., wo Du Fische reinigen kannst. Ich empfehle einen Drahtsetzkescher oder (für sparsame) einen Kartoffelsack (oder einen Kunststoffsack vom Kaminholz, das ihr wahrscheinlich brauchen werdet), um die Schuppen zu entfernen.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## AAlfänger (10. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo, so wie ich gehört habe, sollen die molen fertig sein, aber was bedeutet fertig. In hvide sande wird auch weiterhin gebuddelt, da der meeresgrund aus sand besteht, der sich ständig verändert. Dieses ganze gebiet um den neue hafen, sowie der hafen, muss ja gewartet werden - das läuft dann unter küstenschutz.
> Denn wenn ein orkan kommt und noch die flut d.h. auflaufedes wasser - schwimmt hvide sande und die fische schwimmen auf den straßen.|supergri Damit ein anfänger nicht leer ausgeht, hat man es sogar noch beschildert wo der fisch vorkommt.|supergri|supergri|supergri


Der vollständigkeit halber sollte auch noch erwähnt werden, das die Fische dann auch bei der Eisfabrik im Hafen vorbeischwimmen und gleich für den Heimtransport gefroren und verpackt werden
Gruß AAlfänger:vik:


----------



## angler jr. (10. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

guten morgen liebe angelfreunde,
ich fahre seit 10 jahren so jedes jahr nach dänemark, hvide sande :l
meine eltern haben dort damals auch geheiratet und ich liebe es einfach dort zu sein.
bis jetzt war ich immer zu ostern oder im sommer (juni) dort.
für dieses jahr habe ich gestern gebucht ( 26.7.-2.8.) und meine frage ende juli anfang august, auf welche fische werde ich dann noch stoßen?
ist dann noch alles vertreten in form von horni, heering, eventuell makrele, platte ?|kopfkrat
danke schonmal im voraus

liebe grüße,

jerome


----------



## uweseeler (10. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Costas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Das Bild hat mir eine Person aus Hvide Sande gezeigt. Sie meinte, dass die Molen fast fertig sind. Es sieht wenigstens so aus, als sie in der Länge schon fertig ausgebaut sind. Übrigens, für mich sind *beide *Aussenmolen, bin aber kein Molenspezialist :q.
> 
> ...


 
Das sieht ja mal sehr vielversprechend aus...ich werde Ende Mai vor Ort sein und plane dort einen Ansitz. Danke für eure Rückmeldungen.


----------



## LAC (10. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Der vollständigkeit halber sollte auch noch erwähnt werden, das die Fische dann auch bei der Eisfabrik im Hafen vorbeischwimmen und gleich für den Heimtransport gefroren und verpackt werden
> Gruß AAlfänger:vik:



Hallo Aalfänger, du hast vollkommen recht,  nun habe ich dieses nicht erwähnt, sonst merken die bordies, dass ich ganz schön verrückt bin und einige schimpfen dann mit mir, ich werde dann immer ganz nervös und unsicher. Danke !
Leider ist mein freund costas, kein molenspezialist, er kennt nur außenmolen - unvorstellbar. Jedoch hat er recht, es gibt keine innenmole in hvide sande. Wobei ich eine kenne, die ist jedoch in düsseldorf in der altstadt, es ist die längste theke der welt, die ist es auch ganz schön nass und oft fallen welche um, weil es so glitschig ist, wie in hvide sande auf der außenmole. Dort bekommst du auch heringe aus hvide sande , die kommen aus der eisfabrik.
Gruß:vik:


----------



## okram24 (10. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



angler jr. schrieb:


> guten morgen liebe angelfreunde,
> ich fahre seit 10 jahren so jedes jahr nach dänemark, hvide sande :l
> meine eltern haben dort damals auch geheiratet und ich liebe es einfach dort zu sein.
> bis jetzt war ich immer zu ostern oder im sommer (juni) dort.
> ...



Hallo Jerome,

wir waren letzten Sommer in dem Zeitraum in HS.
Auf der großen Mole lief es auf Makrele recht gut (ca. 40 Stück in 14 Tagen), aber das ist davon abhängig, ob es bis dahin noch ein bisschen wärmer wird!:m
Auf Hornhecht ging auch noch was.
Mehrere Versuche auf Hering zeigten wenig Erfolg (ca. 20 "Sprotten" um 10cm Länge).

Gruß Marko

PS: Bin die gleiche Woche oben (27.07.-03.08.)!
Die Treffen waren in den letzten Jahren immer recht lustig.:vik:
Werde zu gegebener Zeit wieder die "Organisation übernehmen"!

@LAC & Costas: Merkt Euch schon mal den 28.07. vor!!!


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



okram24 schrieb:


> Hallo Jerome,
> 
> wir waren letzten Sommer in dem Zeitraum in HS.
> Auf der großen Mole lief es auf Makrele recht gut (ca. 40 Stück in 14 Tagen), aber das ist davon abhängig, ob es bis dahin noch ein bisschen wärmer wird!:m
> ...


----------



## AAlfänger (11. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo Aalfänger, du hast vollkommen recht,  nun habe ich dieses nicht erwähnt, sonst merken die bordies, dass ich ganz schön verrückt bin und einige schimpfen dann mit mir, ich werde dann immer ganz nervös und unsicher. Danke !
> Leider ist mein freund costas, kein molenspezialist, er kennt nur außenmolen - unvorstellbar. Jedoch hat er recht, es gibt keine innenmole in hvide sande. Wobei ich eine kenne, die ist jedoch in düsseldorf in der altstadt, es ist die längste theke der welt, die ist es auch ganz schön nass und oft fallen welche um, weil es so glitschig ist, wie in hvide sande auf der außenmole. Dort bekommst du auch heringe aus hvide sande , die kommen aus der eisfabrik.
> Gruß:vik:


@ LAC
Positiv verrückt ist doch was Gutes! Das Gegenteil sieht man gerade in Korea.
Übrigens bekommt man bei uns bei Aldi-Nord roten Heringssalat, auf dem der Name des Kutters und sein Heimathafen angegeben ist, meist Hirthals. Jetzt muß man sich nur noch den Namen des Kutters merken, bei dem der Heringsanteil am größten ist:q:q:q!
Unsere EU treibt schon seltsame Blüten#d

Gruß AAlfänger:vik:


----------



## dorschii :) (11. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo zusammen,
Wir sind ab Samstag auch endlich wieder in Hvide Sande.
Die Vorfreude ist natürlich schon entsprechend groß  
Nun haben wir in unserem Ferienhaus leider ein recht kleines Gefrierfach.
Kann mir einer sagen was die Fächer in dem Raum unter dem Angelladen an Miete kosten?
Viele Grüße und bis Samstag in Hvide Sande


----------



## Michael_05er (11. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



dorschii :) schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen was die Fächer in dem Raum unter dem Angelladen an Miete kosten?
> Viele Grüße und bis Samstag in Hvide Sande


Schau mal hier. Unen, unter dem Bild steht es.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Goldfisch62 (11. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin in der ersten Maiwoche in HS. Da ich weiß, das ich dort zu dieser Zeit Heringe und Hornhechte fangen kann habe ich noch eine Frage. Wie sieht es zu dieser Zeit mit Aal aus? Ich kann mir vorstellen, das gegen Abend an der Schleuse, dort wo die ganzen Heringe ausgenommen werden, sich der Aal hinzieht.?
Hat damit jemand Erfahrung??

Gruß ..... Martin


----------



## fischflotz (11. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Skandigeilie schrieb:


> Mensch Mensch Mensch! Wenn ich das hier so lese was in Hvide Sande im Schleusenbereich so los ist, dann werde ich mein "Heringsangeln" auf die Nachtstunden verlegen :m vielleicht hab ich dann bisl mehr Platz...


 
Im Hafen gibt es genug Plätze wo man Heringe fangen kann und viel Platz hat. Man fängt vieleicht nen Hering weniger, aber man hat seine Ruhe.

Gruß


----------



## dennis0815 (11. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



dorschii :) schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Wir sind ab Samstag auch endlich wieder in Hvide Sande.
> Die Vorfreude ist natürlich schon entsprechend groß
> Nun haben wir in unserem Ferienhaus leider ein recht kleines Gefrierfach.
> ...


 
Ne aber beim Fischhänlder kannst du auch einfrieren.Bin auch ab Samstag da.
Gruß Dennis


----------



## Lümmy (11. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Wir sind ab Mittwoch oben und es kribbelt in den Fingern !!!!!!! *freu*


----------



## towu (11. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



fischflotz schrieb:


> Im Hafen gibt es genug Plätze wo man Heringe fangen kann und viel Platz hat. Man fängt vieleicht nen Hering weniger, aber man hat seine Ruhe.
> 
> Gruß




Diese Worte sind Balsam für die Seele !
Wir sind direkt zum Sildefestival in Hvide Sande und ich hab mir schon ähnliche Gedanken wie Skandigeilie gemacht was das Heringsangeln betrifft.

Meint ihr das man Ende April bzw. Anfang Mai schon Hornhechte an der Schleuse fängt ?


----------



## Pit der Barsch (11. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Goldfisch62 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin in der ersten Maiwoche in HS. Da ich weiß, das ich dort zu dieser Zeit Heringe und Hornhechte fangen kann habe ich noch eine Frage. Wie sieht es zu dieser Zeit mit Aal aus? Ich kann mir vorstellen, das gegen Abend an der Schleuse, dort wo die ganzen Heringe ausgenommen werden, sich der Aal hinzieht.?
> Hat damit jemand Erfahrung??
> ...



Der Aal steht dort wo der Hering ausgenommen wird. Hafeneinfahrt links zur Zugbruecke.:m


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Der Aal steht dort wo der Hering ausgenommen wird. Hafeneinfahrt links zur Zugbruecke.:m


 

Seltsam,|kopfkrat
ich nehme meine Heringe immer im Schlachtraum von Fritz aus, habe aber dort noch nie einen Aal gesehen.


----------



## Goldfisch62 (11. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Der Aal steht dort wo der Hering ausgenommen wird. Hafeneinfahrt links zur Zugbruecke.:m



Danke für die schnelle Antwort .... dann werde ich wohl mal einige Tauwürmer mitnehmen und es dort versuchen

Ist die Tageszeit für den Aalfang am Hafen egal oder sind die Abendstunden erfolgreicher??


----------



## Pit der Barsch (12. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Tauwurm geht nicht so dollle !
Nimm die Innerein vom Hering oder ebend vom Hornhecht !
Darauf hat der Aal sich eingeschossen , ein 12er Haken  reicht vøllig aus. Etwa 10 cm ueber Grund anbieten......
#6


----------



## Goldfisch62 (12. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Tauwurm geht nicht so dollle !
> Nimm die Innerein vom Hering oder ebend vom Hornhecht !
> Darauf hat der Aal sich eingeschossen , ein 12er Haken reicht vøllig aus. Etwa 10 cm ueber Grund anbieten......
> #6


 
Danke für den Tipp .... dann habe ich ja genügend Köder vor Ort 
Ich werde mein Glück auf alle Fälle versuchen und anschliessend hier berichten!!!

Gruß .... Martin


----------



## fischflotz (12. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



towu schrieb:


> Diese Worte sind Balsam für die Seele !
> Wir sind direkt zum Sildefestival in Hvide Sande und ich hab mir schon ähnliche Gedanken wie Skandigeilie gemacht was das Heringsangeln betrifft.
> 
> Meint ihr das man Ende April bzw. Anfang Mai schon Hornhechte an der Schleuse fängt ?


Ich bin immer das Wochenende nach dem Festival in HS. Bisher habe ich immer meine Hornfischchen, mal mehr mal weniger. Aber es ist immer wieder toll mit Pose auf die Silberpfeile zu angeln. Ach und ich fange sie nie direkt an der Schleuse.

Gruß


----------



## Pit der Barsch (12. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Goldfisch62 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp .... dann habe ich ja genügend Köder vor Ort
> Ich werde mein Glück auf alle Fälle versuchen und anschliessend hier berichten!!!
> 
> Gruß .... Martin


Ich hab Abends jedenfalls reichlich so gefangen.
Auch im 2 stelligen Bereich


----------



## Goldfisch62 (12. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Ich hab Abends jedenfalls reichlich so gefangen.
> Auch im 2 stelligen Bereich



Ich werde mich überraschen lassen .... kann es kaum abwarten


----------



## straleman (13. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

also keiner mal auf grund geangelt oder es mal mit kummi an der schleuse versucht?dann wer ich wohl ab sonntag mal damit anfangen,da wirds ja wohl mehr als nur heringe geben.wolfsbarsch wurde wohl mal gefangen in der brandung als beifang,dann werd ich es mal an den molen vorn versuchen.


----------



## Michael_05er (13. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



straleman schrieb:


> also keiner mal auf grund geangelt oder es mal mit kummi an der schleuse versucht?


Grundkontakt im Schleusenbereich bedeutet zu 50% einen Hänger, deswegen wird das dort vermieden. Natürlich gibt es dort nicht nur Hering, aber mir fällt nix ein, wofür Gummis ideal wären.

Wolfsbarsche würde ich um diese Jahreszeit noch nicht erwarten, aber eine Einschätzung über die Angelmöglichkeiten von den neu gemachten Molen würde hier sicher viele Interessieren. Berichte mal!
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## LAC (13. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> @ LAC
> Positiv verrückt ist doch was Gutes! Das Gegenteil sieht man gerade in Korea.
> Übrigens bekommt man bei uns bei Aldi-Nord roten Heringssalat, auf dem der Name des Kutters und sein Heimathafen angegeben ist, meist Hirthals. Jetzt muß man sich nur noch den Namen des Kutters merken, bei dem der Heringsanteil am größten ist:q:q:q!
> Unsere EU treibt schon seltsame Blüten#d
> ...



Positiv verrückt muss man schon sein und man muss es ganz locker sehen, sonst versteht man die welt nicht mehr - z.b. die staatl. fernsehansagerin von nordkorea - ich frage mich, ob die sich selbst schon mal gesehen hat, wenn sie am würgen ist.
Heringssalat mit kutternahme von hirtshals, der wird sicherlich schon auf dem kutter herstellt und verpackt - reine fabrikschiffe. Dieses geht natürlich nicht in hvider sande - da ist keine weiterkommen mit dem transport. In esbjeg würde es gehen, dort hat man jedoch den fischereihafen schon zu gemacht. Der nächste wird hvide sande sein und etwas später ist dann hirtshals dran - so sieht die zukunft aus.
Gruß
Nun nehmen ich deinen namen "aalfänger" und mache damit weiter, denn er sieht so verlockend aus. Obwohl der aalbestand zusammen gebrochen ist. Bordie pit der barsch hat in hvide sande, aale gefangen die stückzahl war zweistellig, nun  kommt die frage:
@ Pit der barsch
Pit, du erwähnst beim aalfang, stückzahlen im zweistelligen bereich - war das ein tagesfang oder im urlaub und in welchem jahr. 
Für den aal ist es ja noch etwas kalt und die aalbestände sind zusammen gebrochen, sie sind nicht besser gewerden. An der schleuse habe ich mit tauwurm früher reichlich aale in einer nacht gefangen - im mittelwasser, aber diese zeiten sind heute vorbei. 
Natürlich werden noch aale gefangen, aber nicht in den stückzahlen wie man es von früher her kennt. Und sollte einer diese glauben, dann soll er das, aber er macht sich was vor, genau so, wie manche schnell mal einen lachs fangen wollen. 
Jedenfalls sieht so die wahrheit aus, auch wenn ich lese ich fange mal schnell eine meeräsche oder einen wolfsbarsch, auch dieses geht, wenn sie beißen - da warten man jedoch lange drauf. 
Für mich zählt hvide sande zu eines der besten fangplätze für hornhecht, d.h. für hering ist er auch gut und dann kommt erst mal gar nichts - dann kommen alle anderen arten, die in hvide sande noch vorkommen - das sind noch reichlich, jedoch kann man nicht sagen, dass hvide sande z.b. ein ausgezeichneter fangplatz für plattfische bzw. makrelen oder meeräschen, wolfsbarsch und aale ist. Dann muss ich schmunzeln. 
Gruß


----------



## okram24 (13. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Marko,#h
> hast du die Sprotten mal als treibenden Köder an der Pose eingesetzt? Damit habe ich in DK meine größten Hornies
> gefangen.#6



Nee, aber meine Jungs haben sie, als Fetzen an der Pose, an der Mole angeboten und schöne Makrelen damit gefangen!#6

Gruß Marko


----------



## AAlfänger (14. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ LAC,
man muß dem Kind ja einen Namen geben! Wenn ich hier an der Weser angle, entnehme ich nicht mehr als zehn Aale, die ich für mich als Brataal und 2 Stck zum räuchern verwerte. wenn ich denn so sehe, wieviel Reusen bei uns hier liegen von Leuten, die mit den gefangenen Aalen Geschäfte machen#c habe ich dabei kein schlechtes Gewissen. Aber es geht ja nur um Profit! Das Amt für Fischerei in Bremerhaven kassiert für jede Karte die das legen von Reusen erlaubt 40€. Ich bezahle für meine Karte 30€ im Jahr und könnte mit 5 Ruten gleichzeitig angeln. Wo das Geld bleibt, bleibt ein Geheimniss! Deswegen bezahle ich gerne meine Angellizens in Dänemark, dort ist nachvollziebar, was damit passiert.#6 Wenn ich jetzt am 4.Mai in Hvide Sande bin und in einer Woche 100 Heringe fange bin ich mehr als zufrieden, denn habe ich für mich bis nächsten Mai genug Heringe zum braten und räuchern!

Viele Grüße und noch einen schönen Sonntag für alle 

AAlfänger:vik:


----------



## Balboa (14. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo liebe Leute, ich grüsse von der Heringsfront aus Hvide Sande. Wir sind gestern bei 6-7 Grad und bedecktem Himmel hier angekommen. Nach einem Spaziergang durch das doch ziemlich verwaiste Ortszentrum und dem obligartorischen Heringsbrötchen habe ich mal die Peitsche ausgeworfen. Nach einer Stunde angeln - davon eine halbe Stunde klönen mit einem deutschen Petrikollegen - waren es doch 2 (!) Silberlinge Band. Es war und ist nach dem Sturm von Montag bis Mittwoch wohl noch etwas zu frisch für den Fisch. Mal schauen was die Woche noch bringt.
Momentan hat sich zu gestern nicht viel verändert, ausser das es ein wenig windiger ist...ABER TROCKEN, und das ist uns das wichtigste. Melde mich wieder, viele Grüße!!!


----------



## anschmu (14. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Wenn ich jetzt am 4.Mai in Hvide Sande bin und in einer Woche 100 Heringe fange bin ich mehr als zufrieden, denn habe ich für mich bis nächsten Mai genug Heringe zum braten und räuchern!

Bin auch ab 4.5 in Hs . Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal am Hafen ! Wollte auch nur so um die 100 Heringe mitnehmen ! Sonst ist der Heißhunger fürs nächste Jahr weg !


----------



## AAlfänger (14. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



anschmu schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt am 4.Mai in Hvide Sande bin und in einer Woche 100 Heringe fange bin ich mehr als zufrieden, denn habe ich für mich bis nächsten Mai genug Heringe zum braten und räuchern!
> 
> Bin auch ab 4.5 in Hs . Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal am Hafen ! Wollte auch nur so um die 100 Heringe mitnehmen ! Sonst ist der Heißhunger fürs nächste Jahr weg !


Hallo Andreas,
Würde mich auch freuen! Ich fahre einen Renault Scenic in schwarz mit Kennzeichen BRA-JV 21. Wenn es an der Schleuse zu voll ist, werden wir wohl hinter der Eisfabrik sein auf der Landzunge gegenüber der neuen Pier. Dort fängt man vieleicht etwas weniger aber das macht nicchts. Wie schon gesagt brauche ich auch keine Massenfänge und 1oo Heringe schaffe ich locker mit meiner Frau. Notfalls lasse ich ein paar Kartoffeln weg!

Gruß JÜrgen#6


----------



## Pit der Barsch (14. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Schade am 4.5 frahren wir wieder.:c
----------------------------------------------------------------

Hallo LAC|wavey:
Die Aale haben meine Frau und ich vor 4 Jahren zum Festival gefangen.
Wir waren (leider) nur 3 Mal Abends fuer 2-3 Stunden raus. An der Schwengelpumpe (ich denke du weist wo das ist) haben wir uns hingesetzt..
Ganz normale Grundruten mit Laufschwimmer,ganz nah am Rand,.
Nix Weltbewegendes.
Aber gefangen haben wir !! Trotz 4-6 Grad Temperatur.
 1 Abend 8 St. 2 Abend 11 St. 3 Abend 5 St.
Ich wære nicht darauf gekommen auf Aal zu gehen ,aber ich habs einen Tag vorher in Thorsminde beobachtet.

Ansonsten freuen wir uns wieder dieses Jahr dabei zu sein #6


----------



## Lümmy (14. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Bis Dienststag können die Heringe sich zurückhalten, aber dann muss wieder was gehen....nicht das wir nix fangen im Urlaub....


----------



## LAC (14. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Schade am 4.5 frahren wir wieder.:c
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hallo LAC|wavey:
> ...


 
Hallo , Pit der Barsch
ich kenne die stelle und ich glaube es dir, wobei vor vier jahren die fänge noch gingen, da haben wir - mein freund und ich - an der schleuse, im mittelwasser, noch gut aale gefangen, jeder hatte fünf, sechs stück und es lief gut in den abendstunden - schön mit knicklicht. Wobei ein jahr später es schon nicht mehr so lief. Mit bordie jürgen breithardt, - einer der auch ahnung hat und auch angeln kann - habe ich die besten fangplätze in hvide sande aufgesucht und dort auch geangelt  - wir hatten zwar schöne stunden,  jedoch träumten wir von solchen fängen.
Als kind - in den 50ger jahren - bin ich in cuxhaven döse, mit einem fischer zum pöddern auf aal gegangen, da haben wir in der elbmündung etwa 80 aale gefangen - er hatte sie im leinensack auf dem rücken nach hause getragen - sah aus wie ein weihnachtsmann, ich dorfte drei aale im kleinen sack tragen - war stolz wie oskar ( hatte nur keine trommelstöcke  )
Nun können wir posten was wir wollen, der aalbestand ist zusammengebrochen und wir hatten hier ein wissenschaftler, der sich nur mit der aalwanderung befasst z.b. kommen die larven gar nicht mehr in europa an.
Vergleicht man die zahlen von früher mit den von heute miteinander, dann kommen heute noch zwischen ein und vier prozent der menge an aalen an, die im schnitt in den 80er-jahren an die europäische küste kam.
Da kann man ja nicht sagen, den aalen geht es gut - nein, der bestand ist gefährdet und die fänge gehen gwaltig zurück. 
In den 8oger jahren habe ich schon den schwimmblasenwurm bei elektro abfischen in den nrw. fließgewässern festgestellt - heute ist fast jeder aal von diesen parasiten befallen.
Oft sehe ich in vide sande an der schleuse, aale schwimmen, die gar nicht mehr wissen was sie machen - man könnte sie förmlich mit dem kescher fangen. Da zeigt sich die wirkung des schwimmblasenwurms. Nun benötigt der aal seine schwimmblase bei der ca 6000 km wanderung zum saragossa meer (laichplatz), da er in der nacht an der wasseroberfläche schwimmt und am tage in den tiefen bis 1000 m

Gruß und ich wünsche dir natürlich einen guten fang.


----------



## Angelprofesor (14. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

|wavey: Hallo Otto, 
als Ergänzung zur deinen Post: 

*Schwimmblasenwurm *

Der aus dem asiatischen Raum eingeschleppte Schwimmblasenwurm lebt als Larve obligat in Hüpferlingen und wird mit ihnen vom fressenden Aal aufgenommen. Im Aal entwickelt sich der Wurm und wandert in die Schwimmblase, wo er von Epithel- und auch Blutzellen lebt. Die Schwimmblase wird durch den Wurm geschädigt und kann ihre Funktion, das Austarieren des Fisches im Freiwasser, nicht mehr erfüllen. So lange der Aal im Süßwasser lebt, ist er ein Bodenfisch, der nur wenig auf seine Schwimmblase angewiesen ist. Sobald er aber als Blankaal ins Meer wandert, wird die Schwimmblase zu seinem wichtigsten Druckausgleichsorgan. Eine geschädigte Schwimmblase kann aber dem Aal kein schwereloses Schweben im Wasser mehr ermöglichen, so dass der Aal vermehrt Energie ins Schwimmen stecken muss. Diese Energie, die er ja ausschließlich aus seinen Fettreserven bezieht, reicht dann evtl. nicht mehr für die gesamte Reise aus, bzw. fehlt beim späteren Laichgeschäft. Das heißt, dass der Aal während der Reise verhungert bzw. später nicht mehr laicht.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/62/Anguillicola_crassus.jpg

Der *Schwimmblasenwurm* (_Anguillicoloides crassus_) ist ein blutsaugender parasitärer Nematode, der in der Schwimmblase von Aalen parasitiert. Ursprünglich lebte _A. crassus_ nur in Japan und befiel dort ausschließlich den japanischen Aal. Die Einschleppung des Schwimmblasenwurms nach Europa macht ihn zu einem sogenannten Neozoen, welcher mittlerweile auch für den Rückgang der Population des europäischen Aals verantwortlich gemacht wird.
Die spindelförmigen Parasiten erreichen Körpergrößen von bis zu 4,5 cm Länge und 5 mm im Durchmesser. Das Aalblut im Darm des Wurms verleiht ihm die typische dunkle Färbung. Seine Mundöffnung besteht aus einem Zahnkranz, der ihm das Eindringen in das Epithelgewebe der Schwimmblasenwand ermöglicht. Das Integument ist dünn, fragil und von einer Schleimhülle umgeben.

Grüß aus Berlin #g
Vladi


----------



## fischflotz (15. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas,
> Würde mich auch freuen! Ich fahre einen Renault Scenic in schwarz mit Kennzeichen BRA-JV 21. Wenn es an der Schleuse zu voll ist, werden wir wohl hinter der Eisfabrik sein auf der Landzunge gegenüber der neuen Pier. Dort fängt man vieleicht etwas weniger aber das macht nicchts. Wie schon gesagt brauche ich auch keine Massenfänge und 1oo Heringe schaffe ich locker mit meiner Frau. Notfalls lasse ich ein paar Kartoffeln weg!
> 
> Gruß JÜrgen#6


 Sehr sympatisch, genauso mache ich das auch. Möglichst weit weg vom Pulk. Obwohl manchmal fängt man an der Schleuse auch nicht so doll. Einen Nachmittag waren die Hornis an der Schleuse unterwegs und haben die Leinen der Heringsangler vertütelt. Da waren dann auch nur 2 Angler auf jeder Seite (Seeseite) und die haben auch nichts mehr gefangen. Ich habe mich dann in die Nähe gestellt und meine Hornis gefangen. Das fanden die beiden gar nicht nett.
Ich bin übrigens auch ab 4.5. in HS, vielleicht sieht man sich (schwarzer S-Max mit OD).

Gruß


----------



## AAlfänger (15. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Ich habe mal beim Makrelenangeln gesehen. wie sich bei einem Mitangler das Vorfach mit 6 Haken um den Kopf gewickelt hat. Das war überhaupt nicht mehr lustig, der hatte ähnlichkeit mit Jesus mit der Dornenkrone. Zum Glück hat ein Haken das linke Auge man gerade noch verfehlt. Deswegen denke ich, das ich meine angepeilten 100 Heringe in sieben Tagen zusammenbekomme. Und sonst ist wie Andreas geschrieben hat die Vorfreude fürs nächste Jahr da!

Gruß Jürgen:vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Ich habe mal* beim Makrelenangeln gesehen. wie sich bei einem Mitangler das Vorfach mit 6 Haken um den Kopf gewickelt hat*. Das war überhaupt nicht mehr lustig, *der hatte ähnlichkeit mit Jesus mit der Dornenkrone.* Zum Glück hat ein Haken das linke Auge man gerade noch verfehlt.* Deswegen denke ich, das ich meine angepeilten 100 Heringe in sieben Tagen zusammenbekomme.* Und sonst ist wie Andreas geschrieben hat die Vorfreude fürs nächste Jahr da!
> 
> Gruß Jürgen:vik:


 

Jürgen an Jürgen,#h

würdest du das mal bitte für einen nicht so masochistisch
veranlagten Angler übersetzen? :m


----------



## AAlfänger (15. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Jürgen,
ich würde mich nicht als masochistisch bezeichnen, aber wenn jemand zum Wurf ausholt als wenn er alleine auf dem Kutter ist dann würde ich schon in Deckung gehen. Diese ganze Aktion hätte auf Youtube sicher etliche Klicks erhalten. Ich durfte dann völlig unbeteiligt den Betroffenen von seiner Dornenkrone ;+befreien und und auch noch schlichtent eingreifen. und genau so sieht es manchmal an der Schleuse in Hvide Sande aus Und durch meine zahlreichen Urlaube dort kann ich mir wohl ein Urteil erlauben!#c. Deswegen setzen meine Kollegen und ich uns lieber etwas abseits und haben unseren Spaß und fangen trotzdem.#6
Gruß Jürgen:vik:


----------



## heitzer (15. April 2013)

*ohne Dornenkrone geht auch*

Also ich fahre am 27.4. hin und beabsichtige, ohne Dornenkrone an der Schleuse zu angeln.  Bisher ging das auch. Wenn Nachbarn zu wild werfen, kann man ja was sagen, wir vertragen uns schon alle. |krach:

Neben der Heringsjagd  plane ich noch eine Tour mit der Solea und bißchen Brandungsangeln, freue mich schon tierisch.

#6
Gruß Dirk


----------



## AAlfänger (15. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Dirk,
ich kenne weder dein Alter, noch weiß ich wie oft du schon in Hvide Sande warst, aber eins steht fest, das es immer Leute gibt die absolut beratungsresistent sind! Und bevor ich mich damit rumärgern muß suche ich mir eine andere Stelle zum Angeln und habe meine Ruhe. Meine Mitangler und ich sind auch durchaus körperlich icn der Lage uns gegen solche Leute durchzusetzen, aber was bringt das denn!#d

Gruß AAlfänger


----------



## heitzer (15. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Aalfänger:
Also ich bin zarte 53 Lenze alt und habe nicht vor, mich an der Schleuse zu kloppen, brauche ich auch nicht. Und in Hvide habe ich mich bisher auch immer ganz gut zurechtgefunden.

Wenn es Dir da an der Schleuse nicht so gefällt, ist Dir keiner böse, wenn Du woanders angelst.#h

Gruß Dirk


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> ich würde mich nicht als masochistisch bezeichnen, aber wenn jemand zum Wurf ausholt als wenn er alleine auf dem Kutter ist dann würde ich schon in Deckung gehen. Diese ganze Aktion hätte auf Youtube sicher etliche Klicks erhalten. Ich durfte dann völlig unbeteiligt den Betroffenen von seiner Dornenkrone ;+befreien und und auch noch schlichtent eingreifen. und genau so sieht es manchmal an der Schleuse in Hvide Sande aus Und* durch meine zahlreichen Urlaube dort kann ich mir wohl ein Urteil erlauben*!#c. Deswegen setzen meine Kollegen und ich uns lieber* etwas abseits* und haben *unseren Spaß und fangen trotzdem*.#6
> Gruß Jürgen:vik:


 

Jürgen an Jürgen,#h

vermutlich liege wir auf der gleichen Wellenlänge.:m
Keine Ahnung, wie oft du in HS warst, ich bin bei etwa 
100X angekommen.
Die Saisonfische fängt man nach unseren Erfahrungen 
auch außerhalb der "Hotspots".
Ein bisschen Arbeit kann auch mal positiv sein.:m


----------



## LAC (16. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Angelprofessor
Hallo mein freund vladi, ein dank, denn nun kennt jeder bordie den schwimmblasenwurm beim aal und was er so anrichten kann, Nun muss man nur noch einen aal fangen, die schwimmblase finden und sie öffnen, dann sieht man von den parasiten zum teil drei, vier stück.
Diese schwimmblasenwürmer zermürben förmlich den aal auf seiner langen reise zum laichplatz - seine reise wird förmlich eine qual. 
Damit dieses qualvolle sterben nicht passiert, schlägt der angler anders zu - waidgerecht. :q
Nun kennen wir die problematik, auch wenn noch aale von anglern gefangen werden - der bestand ist förmlich vernichtet und man macht sich reichlich gedanken, wie man den aal schützen kann - das geht bis hin zum fangverbot. 
Denn nach dem Motto: Einer kommt durch, kann der bestand sich nicht erholen.

@ aalfänger
 Jürgen, dass unter den anglern es oft hart zugeht in hvide sande, ist normal - da einige um ihren angeplatz förmlich kämpfen - oft habe ich den angelrn beim streit gesagt, soll ich pistolen verteilen, dann kann man das schneller lösen. 
So sind halt die menschen, ich habe sprüche gehört, da hat sich einer aufgeblasen und wollte sich wichtig machen, indem er sagte: ich hätte den schon längst ins wasser geworfen. Dieses habe ich schon mehrmals gemacht, als ein streit über den angelplatz ausbrach unter zwei anglern.
Nun sind nicht alle so, denn ein großteil der angler sind nett, einige jedoch sind anders, ich kann sie gar nicht beschreiben, jedenfalls haben sie große probleme, sie wollen immer mehr haben und sein. 
Wobei hochseeangler dieses doch kennenn da auf den kuttern, wenn sie ausgebucht sind, sie nicht mehr platz haben als in hvide sande


----------



## AAlfänger (16. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Jürgen, hallo LAC
ich sehe das auch ganz entspannt, teile die Angler in zwei Sorten! Vorne an der Schleuse die Beutemacher um jeden Preis, ähnlich denen auf dem Kutter die soviel fangen müssen, um den Preis der Fahrt herauszubekommen.#q Die anderen sind die entspannten, die diesem schönen Hobby nachgehen und sich dabei auch noch entspannen. (Auch wenn einige Leute meinen,das geht nicht):vik:Ich habe mal an der Hafeneinfahrt neben zwei Dänen geangelt,die beide nicht sehr nett guckten und unfreundlich wirkten. Nachdem sie ihre Vorfächer abgerissen hatten wollten sie scho einpacken. Da bin ich aufgestanden und habe denen 4 Vorfächer hingelegt ohne Worte und hab denn einfach weitergeangelt. Mit einemmal macht es neben mir plopp und wie von Zauberhand stand da eine große Dose Bier. Und schon wardie beste Unterhaltung in Gange.|bla: Das sind die schönen Dinge, die ich schätze.
Zu Jürgen nochmal, ich war sicherlich noch keine 100 mal in Hvide Sande, da Dänemark ja nicht nur daraus besteht! Aber seit 35 Jahren ist Dänemark mein Urlaubsland, wo ich mindestens 2 Wochen verbringe.:k Mein Benutzerbild ist übrigens von Seeland!

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## heitzer (16. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Jürgen (Aalfänger),

zu einer entspannten Haltung gehört meiner Meinung nach auch, vorurteilsfrei gegenüber Sportkameraden und Mitanglern zu sein. Dass es immer wieder selbst unter Anglern Stinkstiefel gibt, ist klar und dass das Angeln unter beengten Bedingungen Konfliktvermeidung nicht fördert ist auch klar. Ich habe an der Schleuse selbst schon viele nette Angler kennengelernt und noch nie Streit gehabt. Wie gepostet: Wenn es Dir da nicht gefällt, ist es nicht zu kritisieren. Deine Vorurteile gegenüber Schleusenanglern teile ich nicht und ziehe mir den Schuh auch nicht an. Jeder, wie er mag, dafür sind wir in Hvide ja im Urlaub.
Gruß Dirk


----------



## forellen tommy (16. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

hy ihr zusammen!!!

wollte mal hören wer auch am 18.05 hoch fährt und evtl lust hat die woche mal nen schönen angeltag machen auf hornies und heringe 

lg euer tommy


----------



## Skandigeilie (16. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Ich habe mal an der Hafeneinfahrt neben zwei Dänen geangelt,die beide nicht sehr nett guckten und unfreundlich wirkten. Nachdem sie ihre Vorfächer abgerissen hatten wollten sie scho einpacken. Da bin ich aufgestanden und habe denen 4 Vorfächer hingelegt ohne Worte und hab denn einfach weitergeangelt. Mit einemmal macht es neben mir plopp und wie von Zauberhand stand da eine große Dose Bier.


 
Genau so ist es richtig! Wie man in den Wald hinein ruft... Aber soll jeder da angeln wo es ihm Spaß macht. Ich für meinen Teil gehe dem ganzen Trubel lieber aus dem Weg. Auch für mich gehts nächste Woche Samstag nach Hvide Sande und wenn Frau und Kind es zu lassen dann steht Hering, Plattfisch und Forelle wenigstens 2-3x ganz oben auf meiner "to do" Liste


----------



## Skandigeilie (16. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Ach ja wenn wir einmal dabei sind ... Von Dynabait gibt es jetzt "getrocknete" Seeringelwürmer (und noch anderes Getier) - Hat jemand Erfahrung damit. Die Dinger wären für mich echt eine Alternative beim Brandungsangeln damit ich nicht spontan nach Hvide Sande immer rüber kutschen müsste, wenn ich abends spontan zum angeln "darf" :z


----------



## Plolo (16. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> )Ich habe mal an der Hafeneinfahrt neben zwei Dänen geangelt,die beide nicht sehr nett guckten und unfreundlich wirkten. Nachdem sie ihre Vorfächer abgerissen hatten wollten sie scho einpacken. Da bin ich aufgestanden und habe denen 4 Vorfächer hingelegt ohne Worte und hab denn einfach weitergeangelt. Mit einemmal macht es neben mir plopp und wie von Zauberhand stand da eine große Dose Bier. Und schon wardie beste Unterhaltung in Gange.
> 
> Gruß Jürgen


 

Respekt !
#6#6#6


----------



## AAlfänger (16. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



heitzer schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen (Aalfänger),
> 
> zu einer entspannten Haltung gehört meiner Meinung nach auch, vorurteilsfrei gegenüber Sportkameraden und Mitanglern zu sein. Dass es immer wieder selbst unter Anglern Stinkstiefel gibt, ist klar und dass das Angeln unter beengten Bedingungen Konfliktvermeidung nicht fördert ist auch klar. Ich habe an der Schleuse selbst schon viele nette Angler kennengelernt und noch nie Streit gehabt. Wie gepostet: Wenn es Dir da nicht gefällt, ist es nicht zu kritisieren. Deine Vorurteile gegenüber Schleusenanglern teile ich nicht und ziehe mir den Schuh auch nicht an. Jeder, wie er mag, dafür sind wir in Hvide ja im Urlaub.
> Gruß Dirk


Hallo Dirk,
ich gehe da ohne Vorurteile ran, es kommt aber komischerweise drauf an, auf welcher Seite der Schleuse die Angler stehen. Und da zeigt die Erfahrung meiner Meinung nach in die Richtung der gierigen Leute. Ich habe mal erlebt, wie jemand laut eine Fischereikartenkontrolle verkündete! Ich habe auch noch nie erlebt, wie schnell so viele Angler weg waren! Und das war auch zur Seeseite. Merkwürdig oder? Aber du kannst dich gerne da hinstellen, ich selber liebe es etwas ruhiger. Mehr habe ich zu dem Thema Schleuse nicht zu sagen!#h
MFG AAlfänger


----------



## Lümmy (16. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hat vielleicht einer aktuelle Fangergebnisse? Wir fahren in 12 Stunden los


----------



## ORKA1977 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hi
aktuelle Fangergebnisse interessieren mich auch.Am 11.Mai gehts 
entlich los zum Angeln nach HS.
Auf Hering,Hornhecht, in der Brandung und evt. am Forellenpuff
werden wir es probieren.
Mfg.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (17. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin nach DK
Da es an der Skjern nur absteiger gefangen worden sind würde mich "sehr stark" interessieren ob an der Schleuße in HS bereits "blanke" Lachse gesehen worden sind??
Und ob die schleuße offen ist.
Danke  und Gruß Roland


----------



## rippi (17. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Vor der Schleuse, sowie in der gesamten Hafeneinfahrt/Ringkøbing Fjordsind Lachse und Meerforellen ganzjährig geschont. Es bringt dir also nichts da zu angeln.

Außer du hast große Lust einen Teil deines Geldbeutels weg zuwerfen.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (17. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

*Wollte nicht den Fischen dort nachgehen*,wollte nur wissen ob die dort stehen und auf dem weg in die skjern sind|kopfkrat


----------



## Heintje (17. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin Moin!!!

Nach 3 Tagen auf Hering (Tag 1 18 Stück, Tag 2 3 Stück, Tag 3 31 Stück) im Bereich Hvide Sande Hafen gehts morgen nun endlich mit der Brandungsausrüstung los. Werd mein Glück mal an der Mole versuchen. Werde berichten wie der 1. Versuch geglückt ist oder auch nicht. #c

Gruß
Heintje


----------



## straleman (17. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Bin Grad in hvide sande ,hering is ne quälerei sehr starker Wind sonst Wetter ok .war Grad auf der neuen mole echt riesig mind.10 min. Von Parkplatz bis zur spitze ,wenn der Wind weniger wird kann man es von da versuchen aber momentan gute 2 Meter Wellen.forellen ist auch schwierig hatte heut eine 1,8 kg voll mit leich.


----------



## LAC (17. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Hallo Dirk,
> ich gehe da ohne Vorurteile ran, es kommt aber komischerweise drauf an, auf welcher Seite der Schleuse die Angler stehen. Und da zeigt die Erfahrung meiner Meinung nach in die Richtung der gierigen Leute. Ich habe mal erlebt, wie jemand laut eine Fischereikartenkontrolle verkündete! Ich habe auch noch nie erlebt, wie schnell so viele Angler weg waren! Und das war auch zur Seeseite. Merkwürdig oder? Aber du kannst dich gerne da hinstellen, ich selber liebe es etwas ruhiger. Mehr habe ich zu dem Thema Schleuse nicht zu sagen!#h
> MFG AAlfänger


 
Jürgen, dann müsstest du mich kennen, denn dann und wann, brülle ich einfach nur so im sinne der fischerei, eine Fischereikontrolle kommt, dann bekommt man reichlich platz und die fischwilderer sind verschwunden. |supergri
All dieses macht ja die angelei so interessant, da zählt bei mir nicht mehr der hering, da lache ich drüber, weil den kleinkinder auch fangen können. Die wilde anglertruppe, hält mich wach und munter, da man immer etwas neues und verrücktes sieht.
Gruß


----------



## CyKingTJ (17. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Gestern abend 25 stück im Hafen an der Schiff Schleuse in den Ford, heut abend war dort nicht einer. Tide Kalender war eigentlich Ok. Werd morgen nochmal testen.


----------



## Heintje (17. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



straleman schrieb:


> Bin Grad in hvide sande ,hering is ne quälerei sehr starker Wind sonst Wetter ok .war Grad auf der neuen mole echt riesig mind.10 min. Von Parkplatz bis zur spitze ,wenn der Wind weniger wird kann man es von da versuchen aber momentan gute 2 Meter Wellen.forellen ist auch schwierig hatte heut eine 1,8 kg voll mit leich.



Danke für den Tip. Werd es auf jeden Fall morgen mal probieren. Muß mich nur noch mal schlau machen wann wir Hochwasser haben. Werd dann berichten wie es ausgegangen ist.


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> Jürgen, dann müsstest du mich kennen, denn dann und wann, brülle ich einfach nur so im sinne der fischerei, eine Fischereikontrolle kommt, dann bekommt man reichlich platz und die fischwilderer sind verschwunden. |supergri
> All dieses macht ja die angelei so interessant, *da zählt bei mir nicht mehr der hering, da lache ich drüber,* weil den kleinkinder auch fangen können. Die wilde anglertruppe, hält mich wach und munter, da man immer etwas neues und verrücktes sieht.
> Gruß


 

Otto,#h

uns wieso steht in deiner Küche dann ständig eine Schale mit Bratheringen rum? |kopfkrat|supergri|supergri


----------



## Heintje (17. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



CyKingTJ schrieb:


> Gestern abend 25 stück im Hafen an der Schiff Schleuse in den Ford, heut abend war dort nicht einer. Tide Kalender war eigentlich Ok. Werd morgen nochmal testen.



Heute war allgemein nicht wirklich viel los. War heut Nachmittag zwei mal vor Ort und fast überall lange Gesichter. |uhoh: Direkt an der großen Schleuse ging es wohl aber ganz ehrlich das hat echt kein Stil so dicht an dicht. #d


----------



## AAlfänger (18. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Otto,
das glaube ich dir sofort, wenn ich dabei währe, würde ich vor lachen auf der Erde liegen. Aber leider kann ich nicht soviel Dänisch, das das bei mir unglaubwürdig erscheinen würde!


----------



## Lümmy (18. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

wir hatten gestern auch nicht einen einzigen Hering. Die Fische die gefangen wurden, waren hauptsächlich am Rücken gehakt. Mal sehen was heute geht. fahren jetzt los und heute abend in die Brandung. wird aber auch ein Abenteuer bei ner auflandigen 8 ;-)


----------



## Heintje (18. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Lümmy schrieb:


> wir hatten gestern auch nicht einen einzigen Hering. Die Fische die gefangen wurden, waren hauptsächlich am Rücken gehakt. Mal sehen was heute geht. fahren jetzt los und heute abend in die Brandung. wird aber auch ein Abenteuer bei ner auflandigen 8 ;-)



Wo wollt ihr es denn probieren mit Brandungsangeln?


----------



## Lümmy (18. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Wir wollten eigentlich nach Argab. Der Sturm hat uns dann aber doch abgeschreckt. wir waren für drei stunden im Hafen zum Heringszuppeln. Der Wind wurde immer mehr und dann haben wir Abstand von der Brandung genommen. Da hält ja kein Blei mehr....

Heringe: 4 Mann 150 Stk 3 Std


----------



## Heintje (18. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hab heut auch mal die Vernunft walten lassen. |kopfkrat War zwar mal oben an der Mole schauen aber der Wind hätte selbst mich aus dem Gleichgewicht gebracht. Wird dann wohl ehr Samstag was. Da soll der Wind dann auch nachlassen. Im Hafen hab ich heut auch nochmal vorbeigeschaut und die Fänge von Heringen waren sehr übersichtlich. Dann ward ihr wohl die Ausnahme heute. :vik:


----------



## dorschii :) (19. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Guten Morgen aus Hvide Sande,
Nun ist unsere Gefriertruhe leider voll#c.
Nach dem Tipp einmal im Fischgeschäft zu fragen habe ich dies gestern getan und leider überall ein deutlichen nein erhalten.
Hat jemand noch eine Idee? Weil aufhören mit Angeln hatten wir normal nicht vor.#d
Wäre lieb wenn sich jemand mit einer Idee melden würde, da ich denke ihr versteht meine Situation.

Liebe Grüße Kevin#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



dorschii :) schrieb:


> Guten Morgen aus Hvide Sande,
> Nun ist unsere Gefriertruhe leider voll#c.
> Nach dem Tipp einmal im Fischgeschäft zu fragen habe ich dies gestern getan und leider überall ein deutlichen nein erhalten.
> Hat jemand noch eine Idee? Weil aufhören mit Angeln hatten wir normal nicht vor.#d
> ...


 

In Posting 368 wurde doch bereits der Tip gegeben.:m


----------



## Skandigeilie (19. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

... bei welchem Reiseanbieter seit Ihr? Ich weiß, das man zum Beispiel bei "esmarch" die Möglichkeit hat eine Gefriertruhe zu mieten?!


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (19. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin Jürgen,
die saure Gurken Zeit ist vorbei, es ist wieder Leben in der Bude.
So ohne geht es halt nicht.

Als alternative zum einfrieren würde ich das einsalzen der Heringe vorschlagen.

vh
Carsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Carsten,#h

herzlichen Glückwunsch, gefällt mir.#6
Stell mal das Datenblatt ein.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (19. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hej Jürgen,#h
da gab's kein Datenblatt zu |rolleyes
Ist ne wilde Mischung aus wer weiß was. Eben aus dem Tierschutz/ Tierheim
Ich weiß nur das es eine Hündin ist und das sie noch ein wenig größer wird. Das war's. Ich hab sie übrigen bei Dir in der nähe abgeholt, Ohlingser Heide :g
Hätte ich mehr Zeit gehabt, hätte ich geklingelt.

vh
carsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Hej Jürgen,#h
> da gab's kein Datenblatt zu |rolleyes
> Ist ne wilde Mischung aus wer weiß was. Eben aus dem Tierschutz/ Tierheim
> Ich weiß nur das es eine Hündin ist und das sie noch ein wenig größer wird. Das war's. Ich hab sie übrigen bei Dir in der nähe abgeholt, Ohlingser Heide :g
> ...


 

Das wäre eigentlich das mindeste gewesen.|rolleyes Die 6 Km hätten drin sein müssen.


----------



## Fantoma2K (19. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

fahren morgen nach VS für ne woche zum angeln... mal sehen was das so wird.
truhe ist schon im haus reserviert....
hoffentlich klappt das brandungsangeln so wie wir uns es vorgestellt haben


----------



## rainzor (19. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Skandigeilie schrieb:


> ... bei welchem Reiseanbieter seit Ihr? Ich weiß, das man zum Beispiel bei "esmarch" die Möglichkeit hat eine Gefriertruhe zu mieten?!


 
Esmarch hat sogar einen großen Gefrierraum. Wenn man bei denen gemietet hat, kann man dort kostenlos einfrieren.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## LAC (19. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Fantoma2K schrieb:


> fahren morgen nach VS für ne woche zum angeln... mal sehen was das so wird.
> truhe ist schon im haus reserviert....
> hoffentlich klappt das brandungsangeln so wie wir uns es vorgestellt haben


 
Fantoma2K, wenn die truhe schon vorbestellt ist, dann kann ja nichts mehr passieren mit den fischen, d.h fang von heringe vom ufer. 
Andere fischarten die auch mit der brandungsangelei überlistet werden, sind dann durch die truhe auch geretten. Nun muss nur noch die vorstellung von der barndungsangelei in hvide sande richtig sein und alles mitspielen, dann wird es ein super angelurlaub, denn die sonne lacht schon wieder und der wind hat nachgelassen. 2 Tage konnte man sich nur mit einem anker am strand einen platz sichern und beim auswurf kam die montage wie ein bumerang zurück. 

@ Carsten Heidorn
Schönes tier, nicht schlecht! Nun wird ja geschimpft auf dänemark durch das neue gesetz. Auch wenn sie keine papiere hat, treten damit in dk ja keine probleme auf - das ist ja kein kampfhund.


----------



## Lümmy (19. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

So.....Heute mit 4 Mann 50 hart erkämpfte Heringe...man war das ein zähes Fischen...Jetzt gehts los in die Brandung...


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (19. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Otto,
Danke, Papiere hat sie nicht wozu auch. 
Ein Kampf- bzw listenhund ist da nicht drin. 
Sie kämpft nur mit meinen Fingern und knabbert daran rum. 
mit dem Hundegesetz wird ja viel Panik gemacht. 
Es muss jeder für sich entscheiden ob er noch nach Dänemark fährt oder nicht. Sobald es passt werde ich wieder hochfahren. 
Vh
Carsten


----------



## LAC (19. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,
> Danke, Papiere hat sie nicht wozu auch.
> Ein Kampf- bzw listenhund ist da nicht drin.
> Sie kämpft nur mit meinen Fingern und knabbert daran rum.
> ...



Carsten, das kann man wohl sagen, dabei stehen doch nur die kampfhunde auf der liste und aus diesen reihen,  die freilaufenden wilden, die sich vermischt haben :q:q
Natürlich werden einige hundebesitzer beim gassi gehen jetzt in der freiheit beschnippelt , sie haben es aber selbst in schuld, da einige aus ihren reihen,  ihre tiere am strand haben laufen lassen und so wurden u.a auch kinder angefallen mit tödlichem ausgang. Dieses hat man sich mehrere jahre angesehen, dann regte sich die bevölkerung auf und der staat hat reagiert, was ich gut verstehen kann.
In allen schichten werden gesetze nicht beachtet - wenn es jedoch mehrfach vorkommt, dass ein tödlicher ausgang dabei eintritt - sollte man schon hart durchgreifen.

Selbst unter den anglern haben wir schwarze schafe wo die guten angler drunter leiden, dieses fängt an beim nicht waidmännischen angeln und endet bei der fischwilderei.  Ein teil der urlauber besitzen gar keinen dän. staatl. angelschein in hvide sande. Nun darf man nicht denken, sie wären alle etwas daneben in hvide sande, bis einige herren vor ort sagen: jetzt werden wir mal andere maßnahmen aufziehen - staatl. schein und ein tagesschein für die wilden hvide sande angler. 
Diese würde dann noch verspätet eingeführt, da es in deutschland schon lange gemacht wird z.b. an der schlei.
Das geht ganz schnell.
Es kann sein, dass der hering mal ganz kostbar wird -ähnlich wie es beim lachs passiert ist, das war früher auch ein fisch für die armen, da mussten die bediensteten in der woche 3x lachs essen - dieses war pflicht.
Heute zahlt man stolze summen, damit man die angel in einem gewässer halten darf, wo lachse vorkommen.
Ich werde es nicht mehr erleben, wenn der hering so im wert steigt.
Schillerlocken, die früher mal preiswert waren, werden immer teurer und man kann sie kaum noch bezahlen. So ist das mit der wertsteigerung, denn der letzten hering hat später einen wert wie die blaue mauritius.
In einem gutachten, was ich vor jahren mal in den händen hatte, es ging um das projekt lachs 2000 (rhein), da war der preis eines lachses, der im rhein schwimmt angegeben, d.h. man hatte bis zu dem zeitpunkt für einen lachs im rhein etwa die summe ausgegeben, was ein james bond auto gekostet hat. Nun kann ich nicht mehr genau sagen was seine autos gekostet haben, jedenfalls für eine tageskarte von wenigen euros hat der angler die chance, ein richtiges schnäppchen zu machen, :vik:denn solche ein auto hat sicherlich 240.000 euro gekostet. :q:q:q da kann ich nur sagen petri heil.

Gruß


----------



## dorschii :) (20. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo,
Vielen Dank für den Tipp mit dem großen Gefrierraum bei Esmarch.
Wir haben da gemietet und werden unseren Fisch dort heute unterbringen.
Wie sieht es mit eueren Fängen aus im Moment? Noch jemand etwas anderes erwischt als Hering ?
Liebe Grüße Kevin


----------



## Schulle01 (20. April 2013)

*Ferienhaussuche Umgebung von Hvide Sande*

Brauche mal Hilfe!
Möchte mit meiner Frau kurzentschlossen für ein paar Tage nach Hvide Sande oder Umgebung.
Würden gern vom 7.6-10.6 bleiben.
Suchen für diese Zeit ein Ferienhaus . Da muss kein Pool, Sauna oder so drin sein Hauptsache sauber und gemüdlich!
Hat da jemand nen Tipp, vielleicht sogar ne Adresse?
Hatte schon im Netz nach ner Nummer der Touristinfo gesucht, hab aber irgendwie nichts gefunden.#c


----------



## Angelprofesor (20. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

#h Hallo Schulle01

hier ist eine sehr gute Adresse: 

*Kontakt*

Feriepartner Hvide Sande
Nørregade 2 b 
6960 Hvide Sande
Telefon: +45 9659 3593
E-Mail: hvidesande@feriepartner.dk

Grüß aus Berlin #g
Vladi


----------



## Armin0406 (20. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Schau mal hier, da findest du immer etwas passendes!
www.fejo.dk


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. April 2013)

*AW: Ferienhaussuche Umgebung von Hvide Sande*



Schulle01 schrieb:


> Brauche mal Hilfe!
> Möchte mit meiner Frau kurzentschlossen für ein paar Tage nach Hvide Sande oder Umgebung.
> Würden gern vom 7.6-10.6 bleiben.
> Suchen für diese Zeit ein Ferienhaus . Da muss kein Pool, Sauna oder so drin sein Hauptsache sauber und gemüdlich!
> ...


 

Hallo SchulleO1,#h

bedenke bitte, dass die Ferienhäuser in der Regel für 1 Woche vermietet werden.
Du würdest dann vermutlich für 3 Übernachtungen den Preis einer vollen Woche bezahlen. Dazu käme die obligatorische
Endreinigung, die auch nicht billig ist.
Vielleicht kommt für euch ja auch das Seemannsheim in HS
in Frage.:m


----------



## carpfreak1990 (21. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin, wie wäre es mit den nothütten auf den campingplätzen. Für  kurz entschlossen urlaub perfekt.


Ab heute abend gibt es den wieder HS Aktuell: :q

Gestern bei strahelnd blauen himmel mit 9ºC  und wind aus nordwest angekommen. Heringe wurden vereinzelt gefangen was ich so mit bekommen habe als ich gucken war. 

Heute auch blauer himmel mit imoment 3ºC, nachher mal bisschen angeln gehen.

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## Lümmy (21. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Wir haben vorgestern noch ne Platte n der Brandung gehabt. Konnten aber nicht lange Angeln, weil die Brandung einfach zu stark war....wir waren nördliches Bjerregard....


----------



## carpfreak1990 (21. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

HS Aktuelle: 

Strahlend blauer himmel ohne wolken mit 14ºC und wind aus Südwest. Heringsangler ohne ende an der Meerseite, gefangen wurde ab und an aber sehr viele geriessene  Heringe. Ich werde gegen abend mal auf hering versuchen.

@ Lümmy, mit wie viel habt ihr den gefischt?? Ich werd ab morgen mein glück in der Brandung versuchen. 

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## anschmu (21. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Frage : War nicht dies Wochenende Heringsfestival in HS ?


----------



## LAC (21. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Carpfreak1990
Nun ist es es ja einigen anglern bekannt, d.h. ich sehe dieses auch immer wieder, dass bei zu großen heringshaken, oft auch noch mit lametta, die heringe gerissen werden, dann und wann schnappt einer mal zum haken, jedoch werden die meisten gerissen. So erlebe ich es in hvide sande seit jahren.  Diese wird kaum noch passieren, wenn man mit kleinen haken arbeitet- mit fischhaut, aber ohne lametta - oft ist sogar die fischhaut noch zu groß. Ich nehme cirkle hooks, ein haken, der eine spezielle form hat, d.h. die spitze ist nach innen gebogen. Warum diesen haken ?  weil der hering sehr weiches fleisch hat und beim drillen, wenn er kämpft und zappelt, sich der haken immer tiefer ins fleisch zieht - außerdem fallen mir kaum welche vom haken, wenn man sie aus dem wasser hebt. 
Dieses ist ja auch bekannt, wenn man vier heringe am paternoster hat, bekommt man nur drei oder keinen - dann hat der seehund gearbeitet.
So angle ich und einige die sich auskennen. 
Blickt man zurück in der angelgeschichte, stellt man fest, dass man früher den hering nur mit goldhaken geangelt hat - die haben nicht die haken gebadet, die haben damit reichlich gefangen. 
Heute werden heringspaternoster mit reichlich lametta angeboten, da frage ich mich oft, warum wird dieses gemacht, ist ein blickfang, damit der käufer für sein geld auch etwas sieht.

Habe die angel schon eingepackt, morgen gehts los- mit großen haken |supergri


----------



## Lümmy (21. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@carpfreak

Wir haben mit 150er Kralle gefischt und es blieb nicht liegen....bin auch noch Neuling in derBrandung, aber das war echt zu hart.....


----------



## carpfreak1990 (21. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin, Ich war mit mein dad von 17.30-19.30 an der Meeres seite auf den Steinen. Wir haben ca.30-40 heringe gefangen davon habe ich 2-3 gerissen mit  12er haken und mein dad hat 6-7 gerissen mit 6er haken. 7-8 Robben habe ich gezählt,also sollte genug fisch da sein.

@ Otto, in diesem jahr finde ich das Reissen deutlich intensiver als sonst.

@Lümmy, 150g Kralle dann habt ihr aber leicht gefischt ich habe hier schon mit 200g kralle kein halt mehr halten können. Ich werd morgen mal sehen was so geht.

@anschmu, Nein das Heringsfestival ist nächstes Wochenende.

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## Fantoma2K (21. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

habe heute auf brandung geangelt...
9 maßige gefangen.... und viele kleine...

bekommt man irgendwo frische kabben in HS her?

es waren in allen schollen krabben drinne....

war echt mühselig heute ein paar gute schollen zu fangen... da wir auch nur seeringelwürmer hatten


----------



## Heintje (21. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Und wieder ist ein erfolgreicher Angeltag in Hvide Sande zu Ende. Vormittags am Hafen mit 2 Mann 39 Heringe in knapp 2 Stunden.
Zum Tagesabschluß noch die Brandungsausrüstung rausgeholt und am Strand (Argab) den Tag ausklingen lassen. 7 Flunder, davon 6 untermaßig und eine verwertbare (40 cm). Lässt dann auf mehr hoffen für die restlichen Tage. In diesem Sinne :vik:


----------



## LAC (21. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Carpfreak
Jonas, ich war dieses jahr noch nicht in hvide sande, es war mir noch zu kalt und wild - kann also nicht berichten, wie es mit dem reissen der heringe momentan aussieht. 
Schaue ich jedoch zurück, so schätze ich, dass 40 % der heringe gerissen werden, wobei etwa 10 %  - so schätze ich - dem angler vom haken fallen.
Nun habe ich in meinen angeljahren sicherlich schon fast alle Heringspaternoster die man kaufen kann, sowie selbstgemachte ausprobiert und kam halt mit den schon im anderen thread genannten am besten klar - und hatte immer mein eimer voll. Mit diesen haken fange ich sie auch noch im sommer, jedoch nur kleine zum teil auch sprotten.
Unser bordie jürgen (breithardt) ist ein spezie für diese fischart - deswegen nennt man diesen fisch auch breitling *lach  :q:q So entstehen doch fischnamen :q  oder liege ich da falsch.
Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Carpfreak
> Jonas, ich war dieses jahr noch nicht in hvide sande, es war mir noch zu kalt und wild - kann also nicht berichten, wie es mit dem reissen der heringe momentan aussieht.
> Schaue ich jedoch zurück, so schätze ich, dass 40 % der heringe gerissen werden, wobei etwa 10 % - so schätze ich - dem angler vom haken fallen.
> Nun habe ich in meinen angeljahren sicherlich schon fast alle Heringspaternoster die man kaufen kann, sowie selbstgemachte ausprobiert und kam halt mit den schon im anderen thread genannten am besten klar - und hatte immer mein eimer voll. Mit diesen haken fange ich sie auch noch im sommer, jedoch nur kleine zum teil auch sprotten.
> ...


 


Hallo Otto,#h

hast du das bei Wikipedia rausgefunden? |kopfkrat
Habe eigentlich nie drüber gesprochen.


----------



## Angelprofesor (21. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

#h *Hallo Otto,*


LAC schrieb:


> @ - *und hatte immer mein eimer voll.* *Das ist kein problem, du hast einen 0,2 liter Eimer.* *Mit diesen haken fange ich sie auch noch im sommer, jedoch nur kleine zum teil auch sprotten. Nur im Gefrierschrank !.*
> *Unser bordie jürgen (breithardt) ist ein spezie für diese fischart - deswegen nennt man diesen fisch auch breitling *lach :q:q So entstehen doch fischnamen :q oder liege ich da falsch.* *Jürgen angelt ohne Haken, er kauft Konserven. #g*
> 
> Grüß aus Berlin
> Vladi


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> #h *Hallo Otto,*
> 
> 
> LAC schrieb:
> ...


----------



## Angelprofesor (21. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Vladi,du Balkanräuber#h
Da bist du leider nicht auf dem Laufenden. Die letzten
paar Eimer habe ich mit dem Lasso voll gemacht.:m[/QUOTE]

|wavey: Hallo Jürgen, soweit wolte ich nicht ausplaudern, aber das mit den vollen Eimer musste raus. #g

Grüß aus Berlin
Vladi


----------



## carpfreak1990 (21. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Da die Tide so gut fällt, werde ich zur Miittagszeit in der Brandung sein. Nur mal sehen wo es hin geht.

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## LAC (22. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Jürgen Breithardt
Jürgen, nun will ich nicht sagen, dass du eine sprotte bist, aber wir haben uns schon mehrmals darüber unterhalten und ich konnte feststellen, dass du ein meister bist, diese fische zu fangen - da habe ich mir so meine gedanken gemacht, und es hat bei mir klick gemacht - nun trage ich keine breitling sondern eine doxa, die kennt auch heringsschwärme. Nun muss ich nur noch untersuchen, ab wann man zu den sprotten auch breitling sagt.

Nein, es steht nicht bei wikepedia, wobei ich dieses schnell einstellen kann - dort arbeite ich doch mit - aber ich prüfe es erst |supergri sonst zitieren andere noch meinen fehler - so ist das in der wissenschaft. Einige sind ganz fleißig und geschickt, die schaffen sogar damit ihre doktorarbeit 

Ein gutes beispiel ist: zig jahre stand in der fachliteratur, dass der hai beim fressen sich auf den rücken drehen würde, weil er ein unterständiges maul hat, ich habe 20 bücher wo es erwähnt wird - was ein fehler ist.
Was sie nicht wussten und nie gesehen haben - dass er sein maul aufmachen kann wie ein scheunentor. 
Nun schließt er die augen beim beißen - nun muss man sich fragen warum - ich sage mal nach wikepedia art: weil er kein blut sehen will. 

@ Vladi
du balkantänzer, du muss mal den jürgen sehen, der kann wirklich mit der peitsche und mit dem lasso umgehen. Ist es dir nicht bekannt, dass er hier beim zirkus "ronkalli" ein gefragter mann ist.  
Er kann mit der fliegenrute die fische förmlich mit der schnur umwickeln - das ist eine kunst und waidmännisch, da kommt auch keiner mit dem schonhaken mit. Diese kann er mit einer hand machen - er ist ein spezialist mit dem lasso -  mit der anderen hand kann er gleichzeitig dir mit der peitsche die glut von deiner zigarette  hauen, das merkst du gar nicht, obwohl du sie im mund hast, so schnell geht das und du rauchst kalt weiter.
Genial wie er dieses beherrscht!  i
Ich habe es mal versucht und auf unseren wiesen geübt, dann habe ich in hvide sande beim heringsfestival zugeschlagen, wollte mir die miss hering mit der peitsche holen, klappte leider nicht, ich war zu langsam, sie viel vorher um, vom alkohol.

So ist das, dem einen fallen sie im schoß, dem anderen auf die tasche.
Gruß du berliner prof.


----------



## Angelprofesor (22. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

#h Otto da sage ich kein einziges Wort, jetzt bin ich platttttt. |sagnix

Grüß nach Norre Nebel #g
Vladi


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (22. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

hallo freunde wollte mich auch mal wieder melden, mir gehts ganz gut. bin jetzt 65kg leichter. wie lange sind die heringe in hvide und wie läuft es gerade so ?

lg


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hallo freunde wollte mich auch mal wieder melden, mir gehts ganz gut.* bin jetzt 65kg leichter.* wie lange sind die heringe in hvide und wie läuft es gerade so ?
> 
> lg


 


Hallo Fabi,#h

ein Paternoster voll, und du Hering gehst übers Geländer.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (22. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Fabi,#h
> 
> ein Paternoster voll, und du Hering gehst übers Geländer.




hahahahha jürgen, noch nicht ganz. hihi da mus der seehund noch ran 

lg


----------



## wulliw (22. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

moinsen an alle in HS#h#h

noch 32 tage und der rest von heute .
 dann sind wir auch da|jump:|jump:

 gruß wulli#h


----------



## carpfreak1990 (22. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

So wieder vom angeln zurück.

Heute vormittag von 11.30-15uhr  in der  Brandung 50 platten gestippt:q davon konnte ich 3 mit nehmen 2x 25 zu tief geschluckt sonst wären die auch wieder rein gegangen und eine 40er. Der Rest war von 9-20cm zum glück haben die alle nur vorn in der lippe gehakt, bis auf die 3 die ich mit genommen habe/musste.

Dann gegen 17uhr bis 20uhr an der schleuse 64 heringe gefangen. Der Hering ist noch nicht voll da gefangen wird ok, aber es wird viel gerissen,ich halte mich da zum  glück fast raus da ich nicht wie die andern jigge.

@Fabi, Ich würde sagen das der Hering in 1-2 wochen voll da ist.

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## Goldfisch62 (22. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo liebe Gemeinde ....
ihr berichtet immer nur von Heringen an der Schleuse in HS. Was ist mit Hornhecht?? Sind die auch schon gesichtet worden??

Gruß

Martin


----------



## heitzer (23. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin Jonas,
ab Samstag bin ich auch in Hvide und möchte auch Platte stippen. Kannst Du mir bitte auf die Sprünge helfen? Mich interessiert, wo Du angelst und wie. Wäre nett, wenn Du mir antwortest, interessiert bestimmt auch andere Brandungs-Rookies.
Gruß Dirk


----------



## fischflotz (23. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hallo freunde wollte mich auch mal wieder melden, mir gehts ganz gut. bin jetzt 65kg leichter. wie lange sind die heringe in hvide und wie läuft es gerade so ?
> 
> lg


 
Respekt!


----------



## ORKA1977 (23. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> So wieder vom angeln zurück.
> 
> Heute vormittag von 11.30-15uhr  in der  Brandung 50 platten gestippt:q davon konnte ich 3 mit nehmen 2x 25 zu tief geschluckt sonst wären die auch wieder rein gegangen und eine 40er. Der Rest war von 9-20cm zum glück haben die alle nur vorn in der lippe gehakt, bis auf die 3 die ich mit genommen habe/musste.
> 
> ...



Hi,
da du Erfahrung mit dem Plattfischangeln hast kannst Du mir 
ja bitte mal ein paar nützliche Tipps geben.
Wo,Wie und Womit du geangelt hast. 
Am 11.Mai bin ich zum Angeln in HS.
Vielen dank.
Mfg.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (23. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin, 

Also ich war in frymarken, am strand gefangen habe ich sie mit selbst gebaute Brandungvorfächer. Watties oder ringler waren egal hat beides gut gefangen. Wenn die kleinen platten nicht so vorsichtig gebissen hätten und icu den Haken schnell wieder den Haken lösen konnte hätte ich wohl frühernauf gehört. Aber sowas von der menge habe ich noch nie erlebt hier von der Stückzahl her.

Mal sehen ob  ich nochmal los komme da kott frid samstag und sonntag keine watties hatte und nicht wusste ob er die wieder rein bekommt und die Seeringler hier finde ich nicht so gut. Deswegen bringe ich mir immer für den ersten tag Würmer mit.

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> *Also ich war in frymarken*, am strand gefangen habe ich sie mit selbst gebaute Brandungvorfächer. Watties oder ringler waren egal hat beides gut gefangen. Wenn die kleinen platten nicht so vorsichtig gebissen hätten und icu den Haken schnell wieder den Haken lösen konnte hätte ich wohl frühernauf gehört. Aber sowas von der menge habe ich noch nie erlebt hier von der Stückzahl her.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Jonas,#h

meinst du Fyrmarken, unterhalb des Leuchtturms? Dort ist eine gute Stelle, da tieferes Wasser gut zu erreichen ist.
Was die Wattis angeht, so sollten bei nachlassendem Wind
auch wieder welche zu kaufen sein.:m


----------



## carpfreak1990 (23. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin Jürgen,

Ja genau dort meinte ich. Ich hab heute noch zwei packung watties bei koot bekommen. Mal sehen ob ich morgen 2x 150g krallenbleie ran machen muss. 

War ebent noch in HS und wollte noch ein paar heringe fangen, aber das wird nichts weil dort alle Schleusen auf sind und die Wasser ohne rücksicht auf uns angler in den Fjord drückt. In den hafenbecken wo die Schiffe liegen waren ein paar angler die dort ab und an mal 1 Hering hatten,an der Schleuse und auf den Steinen standen die Angler und warten das sich die Schleusen wieder schliessen.

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## towu (23. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Leute !

Jetzt geht es bald los. Und wo ich grad das Champions League Halbfinale gucke, frage ich mich ob es in oder um Hvide Sande eine Sportsbar oder ähnliches gibt, die evtl. die CL live zeigt ? 

Hat jemand nen Tip ? 

Gruß towu


----------



## carpfreak1990 (23. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin towu,

Also in HS gibt es eine Sportbar ob man da fußball gucken kann weiss ich nicht. In Nr. Linvig (frymarken) gibt es noch  das sandschloss dort habe ich mir vor ein paar jahren was zu essen bestellt und dort das finale geguckt:q.

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## towu (23. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hi carpfreak !

Vielen dank für den Tip. Wir schauen mal was wir da so gucken können an CL ?! 

Die Bayern haben es ja gerockt und das Rückspiel muss man eigentlich gucken. Sind genau die Woche in HS !


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (24. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Jonas,#h
> 
> meinst du Fyrmarken, unterhalb des Leuchtturms? Dort iet eine gute Stelle, da tieferes Wasser gut zu erreichen ist.
> Was die Wattis angeht, so sollten bei nachlassendem Wind
> auch wieder welche zu kaufen sein.:m




hahahahah gut geschrieben jürgen, kommt ihr dieses jahr hoch oder schauts nicht so gut aus ?

lg


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hahahahah gut geschrieben jürgen, kommt ihr dieses jahr hoch oder schauts nicht so gut aus ?
> 
> lg


 

Hallo Fabi,#h

wir können wegen dem Schwiegervater vorerst leider nicht
mehr fahren.:m


----------



## carpfreak1990 (24. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin,

HS Aktuell: Starker See wind mit 9ºC. In HS stehen hunderte Angler und warten bis die Schleusentore  wieder schliessen in die Brandung werd ich auch nicht kommt mit 210g kralle werde ich wohl nicht weit kommen.

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> HS Aktuell: Starker See wind mit 9ºC. In HS stehen hunderte Angler und warten bis die Schleusentore wieder schliessen in die Brandung werd ich auch nicht kommt mit 210g kralle werde ich wohl nicht weit kommen.
> 
> ...


 


Jonas,#h

bei auflandigem Wind brauchst du am Leuchtturm auch gar
nicht unbedingt Weite machen.:m


----------



## fischflotz (24. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> So wieder vom angeln zurück.
> 
> Heute vormittag von 11.30-15uhr in der Brandung 50 platten gestippt:q davon konnte ich 3 mit nehmen 2x 25 zu tief geschluckt sonst wären die auch wieder rein gegangen und eine 40er. Der Rest war von 9-20cm zum glück haben die alle nur vorn in der lippe gehakt, bis auf die 3 die ich mit genommen habe/musste.
> 
> ...


 So soll das doch auch sein. Bin ab 4.5. in HS.
Wollte mich erstmal mit Heringen besacken, dann die Hornis ärgern und es vielleicht mal in der Brandung versuchen.
Tja, so ist der Plan....


----------



## mallenrg (24. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Ich soll am Wochenende wieder hoch, mal gucken wie es läuft. Ich hoffe ja noch auf ein paar warme Tage...


----------



## carpfreak1990 (24. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin Jürgen

Weit werfen mache ich eh nicht. Ich bin vorhin doch noch mal los  gewesen aber mit der Spinrute und Buttlöfel. Hab die restlichen watties verangelt gab nur eine platte aber die kann sich sehen lassen 43cm.  

Ich werde nachher noch mal an die Schleuse gucken ob ich noch ein paar Herunge erwische wenn die Schleusetore geschlossen sind.

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (24. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ carpfreak wir düsen am 11.05 hoch. dann können wir ja mal glück haben mit den heringen

@ jürgen. schade


----------



## Pit der Barsch (25. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin moin.

Sind die Hornhechte schon angekommen ??
#h


----------



## carpfreak1990 (25. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin,

Die Schleusen waren heute fast nur auf gefangen wurde dort schlecht. 3stück konnte ich noch fangen gegen abend. Mittags in der Brandung lief es fast genau so. Kaum Wind kaum Strömung aber dafür gut welle, das Wasser war noch sehr aufgewühlt. Dadurch haben die Fische nicht gut gebissen, ich habe in 5stunden 2platten gefangen eine 28er und eine 32er

Morgen werde ich es noch mal auf Hering versuchen. Samstag geht es  den Wieder nachhause, bis August haben die Fische in HS dann ruhe vor mir.

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## fischflotz (26. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@Jonas
Vielen Dank für die vielen Infos. Ist echt klasse wenn jemand "Live" vor Ort berichtet. Dadurch wird die Vorfreude immer größer.#6
Ich wünsch dir noch viel Fisch

Gruß
Harald


----------



## carpfreak1990 (26. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin Harald,

Immer wieder gern. 

Ich war vorhin noch im Hafen konnte 10 Heringe in knapp 2stunden fangen, dann wurden die Schleusentore wieder geöffnet und das angeln habe ich dann abgebrochen. So viele Angler wie imom in HS sind und auf Hering versuchen habe ich noch nie gesehen, beide seiten von vore bis hinten voll mit anglern. Heute nachmittag oder gegen abend wollte ich noch mal probieren ob was geht wenn die Schleusentore wueder geschlossen sind. Morgen geht es dann wieder nach hause.

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## carpfreak1990 (26. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin,

Ich war noch mal im hafen und habe es auf hering versucht ergebnis waren 19 Heringe, gefangen wurde  nur auf der Meeresseite beim Parkplatz. Auf denSteinen wurde ehr schlelcht gefangen auf dem Ponton lief es deutlich besser, aber da stand man auch Schulter an Schulter. Als die Schleusentore auf gingen war wieder schluss mit fangen. Morgen geht es wieder nachhause.

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



carpfreak1990 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ich war noch mal im hafen und habe es auf hering versucht ergebnis waren 19 Heringe, gefangen wurde nur auf der Meeresseite beim Parkplatz. Auf denSteinen wurde ehr schlelcht gefangen auf dem Ponton lief es deutlich besser, aber da stand man auch Schulter an Schulter. Als die Schleusentore auf gingen war wieder schluss mit fangen. Morgen geht es wieder nachhause.
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Jonas,#h

danke für das weiterführen meines "Hvide Sande aktuell".
:m
Gute Heimfahrt, #6


----------



## carpfreak1990 (26. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin Jürgen,

Kein thema ich möchte ja gern auf den laufend  gehalten werden, wenn ich zuhause bin.

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## LAC (26. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Wer beteiligt sich denn am heringsfestival, bzw. ist morgen abend im zelt.
Mein plan ist, ein blick mal ins zelt zu machen - dann könnten die bordies die momentan in hvide sande sind und lust haben auch mal schauen und wir könnten ein kleines fachgespräch beim bierchen führen.

@Carpfreak1990
Jonas, leider konnte ich nicht berichten in letzter zeit - war auf sardinien - in  den nächsten tagen werde ich des öfteren auf hering gehen und berichten, da ich jürgen frische heringe versprochen habe. 
Gruß


----------



## Schmidt54 (26. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Jonas,#h
> 
> danke für das weiterführen meines "Hvide Sande aktuell".
> :m
> Gute Heimfahrt, #6





....stimmt nicht mehr ganz . Denn jetzt ist es SEIN " Hvide Sande aktuell".

Gute Heimfahrt


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Schmidt54 schrieb:


> ....stimmt nicht mehr ganz . *Denn jetzt ist es SEIN " Hvide Sande aktuell".*
> 
> Gute Heimfahrt


 


Hallo Schmidt54,#h
verstehe ich nicht so ganz. Gibt es eine Erklärung?.:m
Wobei er mich um die Autorisierung im Vorfeld gefragt
hatte.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (26. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

An der Phøler Muetze sollt ihr mich erkennen #h
 Fahren morgen freuh nach Hvide Sande
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSz7M2vot6Q


----------



## LAC (26. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Jürgen, bin ich gemeint - habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt bzw. benommen - dannn entschuldigt. Macht sicherlich der ital. wein, den ich noch in den adern habe, dieses wird sich ändern, wenn ich im zelt bin und ich mich auf die rauhe nördliche art umstelle und langsam den fischgeruch annehme und die neue miss hering beim tanzen bewundere - dann berichte ich. Hvide sande aktuell - reine feldpost, da ich ja an der front bin und nicht nur heringe fangen sondern auch mal unter den tischen schaue, was da so läuft.
Nicht zu verwechseln mit den wissenschaftlern, die feldarbeit betreiben und auch von der front berichten - das ist trockener stoff.
Gruß pn kommt noch


----------



## carpfreak1990 (26. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin Otto,

Das ist ja nicht schlimm, imom konnte ich mir mein bild ja selber machen von der aktuellen lage hier vor ort.

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## heitzer (27. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Tja, habe gestern nicht mehr ins board geguckt, sonst wäre ich auch noch auf ein Öl ins Zelt gekommen. Jedenfalls sind meine Frau und ich heute bei strahlendem Sonnenschein in HS angekommen. Erstmal Ferienhaus eingeräumt, dann eben bei Kott eine Jahreslizenz gelöst und in 1,5 h noch 24 Heringe auf der Hafenseite an der Schleuse gefangen. Morgen werde ich mal die Brandungsrute schwingen und abends nochmal zur Schleuse um unseren Heringsvorrat weiter aufzubessern.
Gruß Dirk


----------



## schmitdy82 (28. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo an alle die hier sind oder noch zu hause 

Heute ist es sehr windig in HS. Habe heute auf der kreisverkehr seite bei kott aber ca 250m von der schleuse entfernt in 3,5h 36 heringe. War ganz ok. Aber die größeren waren sehr weit draussen. Aber mit ner karpfenrute kein problem. Mal sehen was morgen in thorsminde so geht.

Werde berichten.#6


----------



## LAC (28. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

War gestern in den frühen abendstunden kurz an der schleuse und habe 20 minuten geangelt - habe 19 stück gefangen, dann ging die schleuse auf und nicht ein fisch wurde mehr gefangen. Habe sie alle in grundnähe gefangen.
Vorher habe ich ein blick ins zelt gemacht bzw. einen rundgang,  dort spielte eine weltbekannte heimatband und an den tischen wurde bei reichlich bier diskutiert, was man hätte besser machen können um sieger zu werden, bzw. ob man auch mister hering im bierteich werden kann, wenn man sich noch einige krüge reinzieht. 

Heute war ich etwa um 15 uhr da, so wie erzählt wurde, ist sehr gut gefangen worden, kann es bestätigen, da ich zwei eimer voll gesehen habe. 
Alle anderen eimer waren jedoch leer, es lief an der schleuse auf der nordseite nichts als ich dort war - ein nettes gespräch mit den anglern war auch nicht schlecht. Dann lief es auf der südlichen seite an der schleuse sehr gut, ständig konnte ich sehen, wie die heringe am haken baumelten. Es war kalt und ein starker wind war da. Etwa 20 mal habe ich die angel ausgeworfen und zwei heringe gefangen - dann gingen die schleusen auf und das Wasser lief im fjord. Da kam stimmung auf, da die angler sich untereinander gefangen haben - das war´s dann, mit einem angler habe ich mich dann verdrückt und wir haben uns neben kott ein kaffee gegönnt.

Die heringe sind also da, man muss nur angeln.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (29. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

hallo freunde, sagt mal fährt aus hs noch nen boot zum dorsche angeln ? manche sagen ja die anderen sagen nein ?

lg


----------



## Maxmotzki (29. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin,Moin,

aus Hvide Sande fährt ein Kutter raus.(M.S Soala ) Ich war nicht begeistert als ich mitfuhr.Andere Boote fahren meines wissen nicht von Hvide Sande.

Muß mich erst mal vorstellen.
Heiße Michael und komme aus Hamburg,lese fast täglich die neusten Nachrichten aus den Forum.Fahre selber mindesten ein mal im Jahr nach Hvide Sande.Bin ab Mittwoch wieder dort um die Fische zu ärgern.
|wavey:
Gruß Michael


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (29. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Maxmotzki schrieb:


> Moin,Moin,
> 
> aus Hvide Sande fährt ein Kutter raus.(M.S Soala ) Ich war nicht begeistert als ich mitfuhr.Andere Boote fahren meines wissen nicht von Hvide Sande.
> 
> ...



hi michi, bin fabi aus der nähe von buxtehude, wieso nicht begeister, was war nicht so gut ?

lg


----------



## Maxmotzki (29. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Habe zwar auch dort mein Fisch gefangen,aber wer kann sollte bis nach Thyboron fahren mit der M.S Orca dort sind die fänge um längen besser.


----------



## AAlfänger (29. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin,moin
hat denn schon jemand gehöhrt oder mitbekommen, ob beim Sildefestival noch ein paar Heringe übergelassen wurden für uns normalen Angler? Oder müssen wir Heringe mitbringen:m

Viele Grüße AAlfänger:vik:


----------



## anschmu (29. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Moin,moin
> hat denn schon jemand gehöhrt oder mitbekommen, ob beim Sildefestival noch ein paar Heringe übergelassen wurden für uns normalen Angler? Oder müssen wir Heringe mitbringen:m
> 
> Viele Grüße AAlfänger:vik:


Ich bringe mir auch welche mit ! Otto hat se alle weggefangen !


----------



## AAlfänger (29. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



anschmu schrieb:


> Ich bringe mir auch welche mit ! Otto hat se alle weggefangen !


Hallo Andreas,
dann kann ich ja auf meine Lieblingsheringe in Dose und in Tomatencreme ausweichen! Vieleicht lädt Otto uns aber ein und hat Mitleid mit uns und gibt uns von seinem Vorrat etwas ab.
Wenn wir am Sonnabend in Hvide Sande ankommen und nicht 20 Heringe fürs Abendbrot fangen könnte dies so ziemlich mein letzter Beitrag sein, da ich der Koch unserer Truppe bin!#q
Aber die Hoffnung stirbt ja zuletzt.:vik:
Viele Grüße Jürgen


----------



## ORKA1977 (29. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hi
was meint ihr,fängt man am abend von der mole in HS mit gummifisch dorsche?
hab mir heute mal ein paar gummifische von 14 cm und bleiköpfe
von 75 g gekauft farbe änlich hering.


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas,
> dann kann ich ja auf meine Lieblingsheringe in Dose und in Tomatencreme ausweichen!* Vieleicht lädt Otto uns aber ein und hat Mitleid mit uns und gibt uns von seinem Vorrat etwas ab.*
> Wenn wir am Sonnabend in Hvide Sande ankommen und nicht 20 Heringe fürs Abendbrot fangen könnte dies so ziemlich mein letzter Beitrag sein, da ich der Koch unserer Truppe bin!#q
> Aber die Hoffnung stirbt ja zuletzt.:vik:
> Viele Grüße Jürgen


 


Jürgen an Jürgen,#h

vergiss es. Otto hat doch gerade erst geschrieben, für wen
er Heringe fängt (für den Jürgen in Solagon |supergri) .


----------



## fischflotz (29. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

So gestern das Angelzeug sortiert, noch einige Paternosta mit Circels bestellt, nu kann es eigentlich losgehen. Urlaub hab ich ab morgen. Wat mach ich nu bloß, bis Samstag?
Naja der Garten und der Keller haben ne Renovierung notwendig, aber wie soll ich konzentrieren?
Meine Frau redet immer von, was willst du mitnehmen? Ich hab doch alles. Meine Frau fährt den Wagen und die Angelsachen sind gepackt. Und den Fischen ist es egal ob ich stinke.
Aber Spass beiseite, das Schönste ist, dass meine Frau mitangelt. Und sie weiss genau was ich mitnehmen muß.
Boah noch 5 Tage ich werd verrückt ....


----------



## AAlfänger (30. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Jürgen an Jürgen,#h
> 
> vergiss es. Otto hat doch gerade erst geschrieben, für wen
> er Heringe fängt (für den Jürgen in Solagon |supergri) .



Moin,moin
Dann wird das wohl die letzte Tour|kopfkrat? Aber ein guter Koch ist ja auch nicht so leicht zu ersetzen|supergri!
Gruß Jürgen#h


----------



## LAC (30. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ aalfänger

Jürgen, ich verzichte auf gunsten anderer. Mir ist es egal ob ich fische fange oder nicht - wenn´s läuft zupfe ich weiter, wenn´s nicht läuft habe ich frische luft getankt. Ich bin heute förmlich ein "schönwetter" angler, wenn die sonne lacht und der wind ok ist, gefällt mir das angeln besser, als bei kälte und regen. Nun kann ich täglich angeln so lange wie ich will - da wäre ich ja bescheuert angeln zu gehen, wenn das wetter schlecht ist. Und glaub es mir, ich bekomme schon meine heringe am haken - das ist die leichteste sache der welt - wenn man sich die tage aussuchen kann.
Jürgen aus Solagon muss sich keine sorgen machen, ich werde ihm welche kaufen|supergri
Gruß


----------



## AAlfänger (30. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Otto,
mir geht es genauso, ich muß nicht mehr bei jedem Wetter unbedingt angeln, und wenn ich nichts fange, war ich jedenfalls in der Natur oder mit meinen Kumpels zusammen. Das ist nach einer sehr schweren Krankheit eine Erfahrung, die man dann erst richtig schätzt. Die kommende Woche wird für mich wieder Erholung pur! Ich muß immer so lachen, wenn mir denn Leute sagen, für das Geld hättet ihr jede Menge Fisch kaufen können!#6 Null Ahnung haben die!

Gruß Jürgen#h


----------



## ORKA1977 (30. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

H                                                                          i#h
was meint ihr,fängt man am abend von der mole in HS mit Gummifisch dorsche?
hab mir mal ein paar gummifische von 14 cm und bleiköpfe
von 75 g gekauft farbe änlich hering.
Mfg.#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



ORKA1977 schrieb:


> H i#h
> was meint ihr,fängt man am abend von der mole in HS mit Gummifisch dorsche?
> hab mir mal ein paar gummifische von 14 cm und bleiköpfe
> von 75 g gekauft farbe änlich hering.
> Mfg.#h


 

Vergiss es, :m


----------



## wulliw (30. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

noch 25 tage und der rest von heute|jump:

Dänemark wir kommen#h#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. April 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> @ aalfänger
> 
> Jürgen, ich verzichte auf gunsten anderer. Mir ist es egal ob ich fische fange oder nicht - wenn´s läuft zupfe ich weiter, wenn´s nicht läuft habe ich frische luft getankt. Ich bin heute förmlich ein "schönwetter" angler, wenn die sonne lacht und der wind ok ist, gefällt mir das angeln besser, als bei kälte und regen. Nun kann ich täglich angeln so lange wie ich will - da wäre ich ja bescheuert angeln zu gehen, wenn das wetter schlecht ist. Und glaub es mir, ich bekomme schon meine heringe am haken - das ist die leichteste sache der welt - wenn man sich die tage aussuchen kann.
> *Jürgen aus Solagon muss sich keine sorgen machen, ich werde ihm welche kaufen|supergri*
> Gruß


 

Otto, #h
ich kann dir gerne eine Adresse einer guten Jugendherberge
senden. |supergri :m


----------



## LAC (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Otto, #h
> ich kann dir gerne eine Adresse einer guten Jugendherberge
> senden. |supergri :m



Jürgen, bist du denn umgezogen, solagon - liegt doch nicht weit vom uerigen, es ist eine ehemalige sule, ein schlammiges gebiet. 
Wenn eine adresse, nur die vom nonnenkloster was zu der zeit in solagon blüte hatte, damit ich meine alte klinge in der klingenstadt mal wieder scharf machen kann.  
Ich muss doch heringe kaufen, da ich nur zwei gefangen habe - muss wohl am haken liegen - er ist nicht mehr scharf  der zahn der zeit hat gearbeitet.
Versuche noch mal maifische zu bekommen, für´s museum.
Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> Jürgen, bist du denn umgezogen, solagon - liegt doch nicht weit vom uerigen, es ist eine ehemalige sule, ein schlammiges gebiet.
> *Wenn eine adresse, nur die vom nonnenkloster was zu der zeit in solagon blüte hatte, damit ich meine alte klinge in der klingenstadt mal wieder scharf machen kann.*
> Ich muss doch heringe kaufen, da ich nur zwei gefangen habe - muss wohl am haken liegen - er ist nicht mehr scharf  der zahn der zeit hat gearbeitet.
> Versuche noch mal maifische zu bekommen, für´s museum.
> Gruß


 

Hallo Otto,#h

dem Wunsch kann ich entsprechen.:m
Könnte dir das ehemalige Augustiner-Chorfrauenstift anbieten.
Dort ist zwar das heutige Solinger Klingenmuseeum beheimatet,
aber deine stumpfe Klinge wird man im scharfen Solagon
schon aufarbeiten können.
In der nahe gelegenen Jugendherberge gibt es adäquate
Betreuung für ältere eingerostete Herren.|supergri


----------



## LAC (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,#h
> 
> dem Wunsch kann ich entsprechen.:m
> Könnte dir das ehemalige Augustiner-Chorfrauenstift anbieten.
> ...



Jürgen, dieses gefällt mir im augustiner-chorfrauenstift möbelt man mich dann auf, d.h. man feilt etwas an der klinge. Nicht schlecht, ich hoffe ja nicht, dass bei pos. verlauf der aufarbeitung in solagon man mir gleichzeitig leinenzwang verschreibt, weil ich spitz wie nachbars lumpi geworden bin. 
Da habe ich etwas angst vor, da ja in solagon weltweit die schäfsten klingen hergestellt werden - so  scharf muss es ja nicht sein bei mir, nicht dass man hinterher in hvide sande munkelt   - da kommt er, der scharfe mr. wilkinson vom anglerboard, der war in solagon im klingenmuseum, seitdem rasiert er alle kleinen fische, ohne das sie es merken.  :q:q
Jürgen, jedenfalls habe ich dann eine große chance, mehr als zwei heringe zu überlisten.
Nebenbei erwähnt, momentan ist super wetter - die sonne knallt, jedoch soll es in der nacht an einigen stellen in dk frost geben - die heringe sind da und warten auf eine nassrasur.:q
Gruß


----------



## fischflotz (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> Jürgen, dieses gefällt mir im augustiner-chorfrauenstift möbelt man mich dann auf, d.h. man feilt etwas an der klinge. Nicht schlecht, ich hoffe ja nicht, dass bei pos. verlauf der aufarbeitung in solagon man mir gleichzeitig leinenzwang verschreibt, weil ich spitz wie nachbars lumpi geworden bin.
> Da habe ich etwas angst vor, da ja in solagon weltweit die schäfsten klingen hergestellt werden - so  scharf muss es ja nicht sein bei mir, nicht dass man hinterher in hvide sande munkelt   - da kommt er, der scharfe mr. wilkinson vom anglerboard, der war in solagon im klingenmuseum, seitdem rasiert er alle kleinen fische, ohne das sie es merken.  :q:q
> Jürgen, jedenfalls habe ich dann eine große chance, mehr als zwei heringe zu überlisten.
> Nebenbei erwähnt, momentan ist super wetter - die sonne knallt, jedoch soll es in der nacht an einigen stellen in dk frost geben -* die heringe sind da und warten auf eine nassrasur.*:q
> Gruß


So sieht es aus. Und ich habe das richtige Equipment für die Rasur und werde am Samstag in HS aufschlagen.
Aber wat war denn nu beim Festival los. Wurde viel gefangen. Und noch viel wichtiger, wer wurde Miss HS.
Und was machen eigentlich die Hornis? Angelt da keiner drauf?
Also wenn ich eine Kiste mit Heringen voll haben sollte, dann werde ich auf jeden Fall auf Hornis gehen.
Gruß
Harald


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin Harald,
schau mal hier rein:
http://www.e-pages.dk/ugeavisen_ringkoebing_dk/230/

dann geh auf Seite 20 und wenn Du dann, so wie ich es getan hab, zur VHS gehst und einen dänisch Kurs belegst kannst Du es auch lesen.#6

gruß
Carsten


----------



## LAC (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Fischflotz
Harald, dann rasier mal schön die heringe - nicht dass du dich in die finger schneidest, weil du das falsche equipment hast :q - kleine haken sind gefragt.
Als ich dort war, waren keine hornhechte da, dieses kann sich jedoch in den nächsten tagen ändern.
Mr. Hering ist ein deutscher geworden. Insgesamt wurden über 300 kg heringe gefangen  - der sieger hatte etwa 6 kg. 

Viel erfolg bei der nassrasur


----------



## Pit der Barsch (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Naja beißen kann man nicht sagen,das Wasser ist nur 6 grad kalt.
Heringe leichen bei 8-10 Grad.
Wir waren 4 Tage dort,das Ergebniss: 12 Heringe.
Die meisten Heringe werden mehr oder weniger gerissen.
Einmal vor der Schleuse einmal nach der Schleuse.
Der kalte Wind kommt von Nord.
Mach dir nix vor,bis die Nordsee sich erwärmt um 2 Grad dauert es noch was .
Ansonsten kann man aber schön spazieren gehen in der City.


----------



## heitzer (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hering ist da; heute in 5 Stunden mit zeitweiliger Entfesselungskunst aber ohne Piercing 60 Stück an der Schleuse gefangen, auf der Hafenseite, Parkplatzseite.#6 Hornhechte lauern wohl noch auf See, bisher keinen gefangen oder gesehen.  Zum Brandungsangeln bin ich noch garnicht gekommen, vielleicht morgen.
Gruß Dirk |wavey:


----------



## heitzer (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hallo freunde, sagt mal fährt aus hs noch nen boot zum dorsche angeln ? manche sagen ja die anderen sagen nein ?
> 
> lg



Die Solea fährt weiterhin bei landrattenfähigem Wetter, Buchung bei Kott. War letztes Jahr zum Dorschangeln, 12-Stunden-Tour, war o.k., 7 gute Dorsche gefangen. Habe den Kutter jetzt auch wieder fahren sehen. Nochmal zu den Herungen: Otto hat recht, eher kleine Haken. Meine haben bisher alle gebissen, keiner wurde gerissen. Habe 8er Circlehooks und 40er Blei an 0,25 Monofil. Andere haben aber auch mit größeren Haken gefangen und aber auch gerissen...
Gruß Dirk


----------



## Maxmotzki (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Heute abend gegen 8.00 Uhr das erste mal los,war schön leer an der Schleuse.Die erste beiden würfe gingen leer aus.
dann habe ich in 30 Minuten noch 20 gute Heringe gefangen,kaum zu Hause angekommen gleich gebraten.
Fürs essen habe ich keine 15 Minuten gebraucht,man waren die lecker.


----------



## fischflotz (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Mann das sind ja wieder tolle infos hier#6.
@otto
Ich habe wie immer die cirklehooks mit und noch ein par normale Paternosta mit etwas kleineren Haken mit. Also das Equipment für die richtige Rasur stimmt schon mal. Nun muß ich nur noch die richtige stelle finden und das optimale Bleigewicht herausfinden und ab geht das. 

Aber wenn wir (meine Frau und ich) so 60 St. haben werde ich auch schluß machen mit Hering. Dann ist Hornhecht angesagt. Otto hat irgendwann mal geschrieben, die ersten Hornis sind die Größeren. Da freu ich mich schon drauf und Posenangeln macht mir sowieso viel Spass.

Und wenn das nicht läuft gibt es immer noch die Brandung.

Ich liebe Hvide Sande.:vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Maxmotzki schrieb:


> Heute abend gegen 8.00 Uhr das erste mal los,war schön leer an der Schleuse.Die erste beiden würfe gingen leer aus.
> dann habe ich in 30 Minuten noch 20 gute Heringe gefangen,kaum zu Hause angekommen gleich gebraten.
> Fürs essen habe ich keine 15 Minuten gebraucht*,man waren die lecker.*






Beim braten *von wirklich frischen Heringen* braucht man noch nicht mal ein Fenster zu öffnen.:m


----------



## mathei (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

noch 14 tage, dann bin ich das 1.mal da. hoofe der hering ist dann noch da bzw der horni schon da.


----------



## fischflotz (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> noch 14 tage, dann bin ich das 1.mal da. hoofe der hering ist dann noch da bzw der horni schon da.


Egal ob Hornis oder Heringe, du wirst Hvide Sande lieben. Denn HS ist der Nabel der Welt.

gruß
harald


----------



## wulliw (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

moinsen an alle HS fans.

wer ist denn ab dem 25.5 noch alles in HS oder umgebung ?

gruß andreas#h#h


----------



## fischflotz (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

ich nich. Nur noch der Rest von heute und dann gehts los nach HS.


----------



## mathei (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

kurze zwischenfrage. laut netz hat kott die angelberechtigungskarten.
glaube 150 kronen. ist das so ? oder muß ich mir vorher eine im netz bestellen.


----------



## ORKA1977 (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

_*HI,
der Preis kommt in etwa hin, Jahreskarte zwischen 20-28 Euro.
Gibs bei Kott.
Mfg.*_


----------



## ORKA1977 (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

_*Hi,
sind schon Hornhechte da?
Mfg.
*_


----------



## Steffen1896 (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



wulliw schrieb:


> moinsen an alle HS fans.
> 
> wer ist denn ab dem 25.5 noch alles in HS oder umgebung ?
> 
> gruß andreas#h#h


 
Moin Moin,
bin mit meiner Familie ab dem 1.6. da. Allerdings sind wir dieses mal in Thorsminde beheimatet. Werde aber sicher öfter an der Schleuse sein. 
In Thorsminde hab ich null Erfahrung. Hätte jemand ein paar Tipps wie,wo und vorallem mit welchem Gerät ich da fischen kann?
Schon mal Dank im Vorraus.
Gruß#hSteffen#h


----------



## heitzer (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> kurze zwischenfrage. laut netz hat kott die angelberechtigungskarten.
> glaube 150 kronen. ist das so ? oder muß ich mir vorher eine im netz bestellen.



Jahreskarte 200 Kr., Wochenkarte 150 Kr. bei Kott. Hornhechte sind heute auch noch nicht da... Heringe sind reichlich vorhanden.Bloß die andauernde Schleusen-Aufmacherei mit entsprechender Wildwassershow nervt. Mir scheint es sinnvoll zu sein, früh morgens mit der Heringsjagd anzufangen und gegen 13.00 h aufzuhören (ohne Gewähr), weil dann meist die Schleuse aufmacht. Oder halt gegen abend. Dann will ich aber lieber grillen und Bier trinken.
Gruß Dirk


----------



## icheben (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Steffen1896 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> bin mit meiner Familie ab dem 1.6. da. Allerdings sind wir dieses mal in Thorsminde beheimatet. Werde aber sicher öfter an der Schleuse sein.
> In Thorsminde hab ich null Erfahrung. Hätte jemand ein paar Tipps wie,wo und vorallem mit welchem Gerät ich da fischen kann?
> Schon mal Dank im Vorraus.
> Gruß#hSteffen#h


wie in HS, nur alles etwas kleiner und ruhiger

siehe auch: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=262797


----------



## Torskfisk (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Na dann kann ich mich ja auf eine nette Heringsangelei einstellen! Mein Sohn und ich werden wohl am Montag 06.05. recht früh den Sild jagen. Wenn es gut läuft auf der Kott. Seite Richtung Hafen, wenn nicht dann eben auf der Fjord-Seite. Bekommt man die Cirkle-Vorfächer auch bei Kott.? und haben die auch welcher mit kleinen Haken?
Lieben Dank für eure Antworten!!


----------



## Frank the Tank (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> noch 14 tage, dann bin ich das 1.mal da. hoofe der hering ist dann noch da bzw der horni schon da.




ich beneide dich ehrlich gesagt darum.

wünsche dir maximalen fangerfolg und schöne erlebnisse vor ort|wavey:


----------



## mathei (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



heitzer schrieb:


> Jahreskarte 200 Kr., Wochenkarte 150 Kr. bei Kott.


aber die jahreskarte ist doch ein jahr gültig vom tag der ausstellung an. richtig ? dann macht ja ne wochenkarte keinen sinn, falls mann nochmal im sommer oder herbst ne woche möchte.


----------



## AAlfänger (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin,moin
alles ist eingeladen, für 6 Personen, wobei 3 erst Dienstag nachkommen. Morgen um 6 Uhr geht es hier los, so das wir um 13-14 Uhr in Hvide Sande ankommen#h. Wir werden denn versuchen eine Mahlzeit Bratheringe zu angeln, bis wir ins Haus können!:vik: Wenn die Wettervorhersage recht hat, erwartet uns ein superwochenende in Hvide Sande:q
Wenn wir denn noch ein paar Boardies treffen z.B, Anschmu dann ist doch alles perfekt. Ansonsten werden wir wieder berichten, wenn wir wieder zu Hause sind und der Räucherofen qualmt.

Gruß AAlfänger


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Moin,moin
> alles ist eingeladen, für 6 Personen, wobei 3 erst Dienstag nachkommen.* Morgen um 6 Uhr geht es hier los, so das wir um 13-14 Uhr in Hvide Sande ankommen*#h. Wir werden denn versuchen eine Mahlzeit Bratheringe zu angeln, bis wir ins Haus können!:vik: Wenn die Wettervorhersage recht hat, erwartet uns ein superwochenende in Hvide Sande:q
> Wenn wir denn noch ein paar Boardies treffen z.B, Anschmu dann ist doch alles perfekt. Ansonsten werden wir wieder berichten, wenn wir wieder zu Hause sind und der Räucherofen qualmt.
> 
> Gruß AAlfänger


 

Hallo AAlfänger,#h

fahrt ihr mit Rad und Hänger? |kopfkrat
Wünsche einen schöner Urlaub.#6


----------



## anschmu (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Moin,moin
> alles ist eingeladen, für 6 Personen, wobei 3 erst Dienstag nachkommen. Morgen um 6 Uhr geht es hier los, so das wir um 13-14 Uhr in Hvide Sande ankommen#h. Wir werden denn versuchen eine Mahlzeit Bratheringe zu angeln, bis wir ins Haus können!:vik: Wenn die Wettervorhersage recht hat, erwartet uns ein superwochenende in Hvide Sande:q
> Wenn wir denn noch ein paar Boardies treffen z.B, Anschmu dann ist doch alles perfekt. Ansonsten werden wir wieder berichten, wenn wir wieder zu Hause sind und der Räucherofen qualmt.
> 
> Nun meine Kiste ist auch fertig gepackt ! Renault Megane mit H- Kennzeichen und großer Dachbox ! Man sieht sich am Teich oder im Hafen ! Gruß Andreas


----------



## Steffen1896 (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



icheben schrieb:


> wie in HS, nur alles etwas kleiner und ruhiger
> 
> siehe auch: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=262797


 Super, Danke für den Tip. Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil|uhoh:
Lasst noch ein paar Heringe über. 
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Kalle (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

kollege und ich sind gleich auch unterwegs nach HS ne woche urlaubsangeln...freu


----------



## fischflotz (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

So nu bin ich HS.|supergri
Ich kam heute aber nicht zum Angeln. Sind über die Brücke gefahren, waren ne Menge Angler dort.
Morgen geht es ab.

@anschmu
Kann es sein, dass wir heute im Stau hinter dir standen? Bei Neumünster. Vor uns fuhr ein Renault Megane mit Hannoveraner Kennzeichen. Im Kofferraum war eine rote Decke von elf.
Wir fahren einen schwarzen S-Max mit genauso großer Dachbox wie der Renault. Kennzeichen OD. Meine rothaarige Frau fuhr.
Sind dann rechts rüber, kurz neben dem Megane gefahren und ab von der Autobahn.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## LAC (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo, 
war gestern kurz mal am nachmittag an der schleuse angeln - die schleuse war auf und aus dem fjord war eine unvorstellbare starke strömung. Der ganze schleusenbereich zur seeseite war mit weißen großen schaumkronen  bedeckt. (Partikel im wasser, die durch sauerstoff gebunden werden und als schaumkronen auftreten)
Wetter was super und ich habe etwa 40 Stück gefangen in einer halben stunde.


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo,
> war gestern kurz mal am nachmittag an der schleuse angeln - *die schleuse war auf und aus dem fjord war eine unvorstellbare starke strömung*. Der ganze schleusenbereich zur seeseite war mit weißen großen schaumkronen bedeckt. (Partikel im wasser, die durch sauerstoff gebunden werden und als schaumkronen auftreten)
> Wetter was super und* ich habe etwa 40 Stück gefangen in einer halben stunde.*


 


Hallo Otto,#h

das zeichnet den Könner aus.#r


----------



## chris864 (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Kann jemand berichten wie die fenge in HS wollte mal die Tage los und da wollte fragen ob es sich lohnt


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



chris864 schrieb:


> Kann jemand berichten wie die fenge in HS wollte mal die Tage los und da wollte fragen ob es sich lohnt


 


Wie sollen wir wissen, ob es sich für dich lohnt? |kopfkrat
Ist doch bereits genug in den letzten Tagen geschrieben
worden.


----------



## fischflotz (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hvide Sande lohnt sich immer. Aber die Fische springen einem hier auch nicht von selbst in den Eimer.:m
Gestern soll richtig was los gewesen sein, man soll von allen Plätzen gefangen haben.
Heute war ich 2 mal los. Ich war jeweils auf der Seeseite. Fjordseite sollen die Fänge ganz gut gewesen sein. War mir aber zu voll. Seeseite wurde direkt an der schleuse gefangen.
Wir waren morgens seeseite links nach der Steinpackung und habe 2 Selbstmörder fangen können (waren die einzigen Fische die um uns herum gefangen wurden).
Nachmittags war ich ohne Frau los, auf der Steinpackung. Wieder nur 2 St.
Dafür das ich nicht im Gedränge stand, bin ich zufrieden. Es war tolles Wetter und ich war das erste Mal dieses Jahr angeln.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## mathei (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

kurzentschlossen kommt mein cousin für ein we mit hoch. da er kein meeresangler ist, möchte er ein tag an einen forellensee. könnt ihr mir da einen empfehlen. unser haus liegt in Haurvig.
danke im vorraus.


----------



## LAC (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Chris864

Wie schon gepostet, hvide sande lohnt sich immer, jedoch würde ich noch ein wenig warten, denn dann sind die hornhechte auch voll da - heute sind die ersten hornhechte gefangen worden. Die heringe bleiben ja bis juni.

Ich habe heute am späten nachmittag bei super wetter auf der nördl. fjordseite in einer std etwa 50 heringe gefangen - jeder wurf war ein treffer, entweder war ein hering dran, mehrmals auch zwei und nur einmal hatte ich drei heringe am haken. Alle gebissen, haken: cirkle hooks, kleine größe ohne lametta nur fischhaut  und (leucht)perle.


----------



## Floschi (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Otto, du bist und bleibst einfach ein Heringskiller! #r

Haben die Leute um dich rum auch so gut gefangen, oder hast du wieder böse Blicke provoziert? :q


----------



## Skandigeilie (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

so... wir sind seit Samstag aus Hvide Sande zurück. Es war eine ganz tolle Woche auch wenn``s kein "Angelurlaub" sondern ein Familienurlaub war. Vom Heringsangeln war ich enttäuscht. Ich unternahm zwar nur 3 Versuche und auch nur für 1 1/2 Stunden aber trotzdem ging ich leer aus (war immer Mittags - weil die Kleine dort geschlafen hat). Falls jetzt jemand denkt ich hab mich einfach nur saudoof angestellt, so kann ich sagen, das um mich herum ebenfalls in der Zeit wo ich am Wasser war, kein einziger Hering gefangen wurde. Einige standen wohl auch schon seit "Unzeiten" am Wasser und sahen sichtlich genervt aus. Aber glücklicherweise gibts ja noch den "Tyskhavn" wo die alten Fischer ihren Hering verkaufen so sind wir wenigstend nicht Hering nach Hause gefahren. In der Brandung war ich allerdings erfolgreich. Wenn auch nicht die Großen so doch zumindestens ``ne ordentliche Anzahl an Flundern. Es war trotzdem ein toller Urlaub.


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Jungs und Mädels,#h

lasst mal Otto die nächsten paar Tage in Ruhe.:m
Er ist jetzt auf der Autobahn, um mir die frischesten,
erst gestern gefangenen Heringe zu bringen.#6#6#6
Werde mich morgen mit einem Essen beim Portugiesen 
erkenntlich zeigen.


----------



## Angelprofesor (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Jungs und Mädels,#h
> 
> lasst mal Otto die nächsten paar Tage in Ruhe.:m
> Er ist jetzt auf der Autobahn, um mir die frischesten,
> ...


 
#h Hallo Jürgen, 
ich war eine Woche in Strelasund und habe reichlich Hering und einige Hechte gefangen, Hornhechte waren leider nicht dabei. Am Mittwoch fahre ich für drei Monate nach Kroatien, melde mich wenn ich wieder in Berlin bin. Alles gute und bis bald, grüß an Otto. #g

Vladi


----------



## Maxmotzki (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Momentan läuft alles, habe Gestern 12,große Platte gefangen(WAR CA.2.5 Std. am angeln) und jede Menge kleine wieder schwimmen lassen.War heute Abend an der Schleuse Heringe gefangen wie verrügt,auch die fetten Hornhechte sind jetzt da.Aber am Tag  ist mir das einfach zu voll an der Schleuse.
Grüße aus dem Sonnigen Hvide Sande
Michael


----------



## fischflotz (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Meine Frau und ich waren heute Vormittag auf dem Ponton. Überall waren Angler See- und Fjordseite.
Erst war es ein zähes angeln. Ich dachte ich bleibe wieder auf meinen 2 Heringen sitzen. So um 12:00 gings dann los und wir haben in kurzer Zeit noch mal 20 St. gefangen. mussten dann aber abbrechen.
Abends war ich zum 1. mal in der Brandung. Habe zwar nichts gefangen, aber der geile Sonnenuntergang hat mich entschädigt.

Wieder ein toller Tag in HS zu Ende. Mal sehen was morgen ist ...


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Angelprof.
Vladi, ein dank für den gruß über jürgen, momentan bin ich bei ihm. Nun lese ich, dass du 3 monate förmlich nach kroatien auswanderst. 
Ich fliege in den nächsten tagen nach zadar /dalmatien und will mal kurz schaun, ob alles noch so ist in novigrad, wie ich es betreffend der angelei kenne - dann können wir eine angeltour im sommer planen.
Gruß LAC und


----------



## Angelprofesor (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

#h Hallo Otto,
das freud mich das du nach Zadar fliegst,schaue mal was geht in Novigrad so Angeltechnisch und wie sind die preise für Mietboote. Gute und erholsame tage in Kroatien und bis bald.
Grüß an dich und Jürgen#g
Vladi


----------



## Torskfisk (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Kurze Info:
Gestern, 06.05 von 05:00 bis 09:00 Uhr zu zweit ca. 100 Heringe und eine Alu-Latte als Paket.
Die Durchschnittsgröße ist echt Klasse!!
Wir hatten wenige Dubletten etc, dafür aber jeden zweiten Wurf ein Treffer.
Hornis kamen überall als Beifang mit raus. 
6 Robben machen einem manchmal den Fang streitig 
PS: Als wir ankamen waren ca. 40 - 50 Leutz schon am angeln!!
Übermorgen nächste Versuch!


----------



## ORKA1977 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Maxmotzki schrieb:


> Momentan läuft alles, habe Gestern 12,große Platte gefangen(WAR CA.2.5 Std. am angeln) und jede Menge kleine wieder schwimmen lassen.War heute Abend an der Schleuse Heringe gefangen wie verrügt,auch die fetten Hornhechte sind jetzt da.Aber am Tag  ist mir das einfach zu voll an der Schleuse.
> Grüße aus dem Sonnigen Hvide Sande
> Michael


Hi,
wo hast Du denn genau die Platten gefangen?
Mfg.


----------



## fischflotz (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



ORKA1977 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wo hast Du denn genau die Platten gefangen?
> Mfg.


Gute Frage und mit was?

Waren heute von 10-12 Uhr am Hafen.Ich habe es immer mal nebenbei auf Hornis probiert, ohne Erfolg. Aber meine Frau und ich konnten 25 Heringe überreden mit uns zu kommen. 

Ein sehr warmer, wieder "lohnenswerter" Tag in HS neigt sich dem Ende. Schauen wir mal ob sich der morgige Tag auch lohnt ...


----------



## mathei (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

der horni kommt also langsam. hier in mv, fängt der raps langsam an zu blühen und die ersten hornis werden gefangen. dann kann ja in 1,5 wochen was gehen in hs wenn ich da bin.
platte würd mich auch interessieren. denke einen abend darf ich los.
hat kott wattis immer da oder muß man bestellen ?


----------



## ORKA1977 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hi,
eigentlich hat er immer welche da,im Kühlschrank.
Noch 3 Tage dann gehts entlich auf nach HS.
Mfg.


----------



## Maxmotzki (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



ORKA1977 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wo hast Du denn genau die Platten gefangen?
> Mfg.


 Meine Platten habe ich ca 11 Kilometer vor hvide Sande gefangen.Genau gesagt Bjereborg strand.Den Tip hatte ich von Kott bekommen,der auf nachfrage noch ein parr Hot Spot parat hat. Werde heute nochmal los wen ich noch Wattis bekomme.
Gruß aus dem nassen Hvide Sande
Michael:vik:


----------



## blue1887 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Maxmotzki schrieb:


> Meine Platten habe ich ca 11 Kilometer vor hvide Sande gefangen.Genau gesagt Bjereborg strand.Den Tip hatte ich von Kott bekommen,der auf nachfrage noch ein parr Hot Spot parat hat. Werde heute nochmal los wen ich noch Wattis bekomme.
> Gruß aus dem nassen Hvide Sande
> Michael:vik:



Petri Heil...du meinst sicherlich Bjerregard ...in wenigen Tagen bin auch auch wieder ne Woche in Argab,da gehts denn unteranderem auch auf Butt#h


----------



## Maxmotzki (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



blue1887 schrieb:


> Petri Heil...du meinst sicherlich Bjerregard ...in wenigen Tagen bin auch auch wieder ne Woche in Argab,da gehts denn unteranderem auch auf Butt#h


 Ich meinte Bjergeborg strand,das liegt zwischen havrvig strand und Nymindegab strand.Es führt ein kleiner Schotterweg zum Strand.Man kann leicht dran vorbei fahren ist keine große ausfahrt.Wie schon erwähnt bei Kott in HS gibt es einen Din 4 Zettel mit einem Plan von mehreren guten Srandabschnitten.
Gruß aus HS


----------



## fischflotz (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

war heute mal alleine los auf Hering. Das Wetter heute morgen nicht so dolle und da wollte meine Frau nicht mit. War ein kurzweiliges angeln, hatte nach etwas über ne Stunde etwa 20 St. und habe es dann auf Hornis versucht. Hatte aber nur einen Biss und den versemmelt. Aber sehen konnte ich den Horni noch. Da hab ich also noch ne Rechnung offen. Die versuche ich morgen auszugleichen.
Eine andere Rechnung habe ich abends beglichen. Habe meine erste Platte gefangen. Am Strand von Bjeregard (da kann ich zu Fuß hin). 3 folgende Bisse habe ich versemmelt.

Das war wieder eintoller lohnenswerter Tag in Hvide Sande und morgen gehts auf Hornis ....


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



fischflotz schrieb:


> war heute mal alleine los auf Hering. Das Wetter heute morgen nicht so dolle und da wollte meine Frau nicht mit. War ein kurzweiliges angeln, hatte nach etwas über ne Stunde etwa 20 St. und habe es dann auf Hornis versucht. Hatte aber nur einen Biss und den versemmelt. Aber sehen konnte ich den Horni noch. Da hab ich also noch ne Rechnung offen. Die versuche ich morgen auszugleichen.
> *Eine andere Rechnung habe ich abends beglichen. Habe meine erste Platte gefangen.* Am Strand von Bjeregard (da kann ich zu Fuß hin). 3 folgende Bisse habe ich versemmelt.
> 
> Das war wieder eintoller lohnenswerter Tag in Hvide Sande und morgen gehts auf Hornis ....


 



Na, dann herzlichen Glückwunsch
und weiter gutes Gelingen.:m


----------



## fischflotz (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Na, dann herzlichen Glückwunsch
> und weiter gutes Gelingen.:m



Danke. Bis jetzt geht ja der Plan auf:vik:
Hab hier noch ein Filmchen gefunden: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFTellqwvmg


----------



## fischflotz (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Heute hat es denn auch mit den Hornhechten geklappt. Konnte 2 70´er mit Pose und Fischfetzen überlisten.


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



fischflotz schrieb:


> Heute hat es denn auch mit den Hornhechten geklappt. Konnte 2 70´er mit Pose und Fischfetzen überlisten.


 

Weiter üben,

da sind noch 20cm Luft.:m


----------



## porscher (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

mein vater fährt am samstag für eine woche hoch nach hvide sande. mal sehen was er danach zu berichten hat. ich wünsche euch allen gute fänge!


----------



## Kufra (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo aus hvide sande. Heute läuft hier gar nichts. Viel Wind  und alle schleusen offen.


----------



## LAC (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Kufra schrieb:


> Hallo aus hvide sande. Heute läuft hier gar nichts. Viel Wind  und alle schleusen offen.



Hallo, wenn die schleusen auf sind und du ein ruhiges gewässer suchst im schleusenbereich, dann versuche es mal im hafen d.h. dort wo die fischbude ist und zwar fast am schluss des anlegers - jedoch im schleusenbereich. Das ist eine gute stelle, wenn die schleuse auf ist. Eine andere ist auf der nördlichen seite an der schleuse, direkt an der schleuse, dort wird momentan gearbeitet und die schleuse ist nicht immer auf oder am geländer in richtung meer, dort kannst du dein heringspaternoster zur strömungskante werfen, es wird dann von der strömung weggetrieben ins ruhige d.h. es kommt durch das kehrwasser förmlich zurück  - soltest dann etwas schneller drehen, sonst bekommst du hänger, weil  durch das kehrwasser, dein paternoster mit blei und schnur förmlich  über den boden zurück gerollt wird. Die hänger sind dann vorprogrammiert. Also schneller einrollen, dann passiert nichts.

Zum wind, der kommt ja nur von einer seite - da findet man immer ein platz der förmlich windstill ist, da man ja die himmelsrichtungen sich aussuchen kann zum angeln z.b. wenn er von südwest kommt, kann man auf der südlichen seite im fjord oder schleusenbereich angeln und hat einen ruhigen platz  oder umgekehrt - denn die heringe sind überall, wobei sie gerne an der strömungskante schwimmen und nicht in der vollen strömung.
Ich sage mal, heringe kann man immer fangen, den hut ziehe vor den kleinen geilen profis, die erst sechs jahre alt sind und reichlich fangen - sie haben nicht die kraft ihren fang zu tragen, da sie seit geraumer zeit erst die größe des fangeimers überschritten haben.   Es ist kein kunst sie zu überlisten, man muss nur freude - wie die kleinen haben und nur wenn die schnur im wasser ist läuft was und bei offener schleuse, eben halt auch das wasser lesen können. Hier eine kleine hilfe.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kehrwasser
https://www.google.com/search?q=kehrwasser&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=hJOOUZX
Gruß.


----------



## AAlfänger (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin,moin
leider ist nun schon wieder eine schöne Angelwoche in Hvide Sande Geschichte. Vom 4.5.-11.5. eine super Woche! Ich habe wie geplant meine 100 Heringe gefangen, und konnte noch am Forellenteich 7 schöne Forellen überreden mit mir die Heimfahrt anzutreten. Ein Erlebniss hat mich aber etwas beschämt|kopfkrat, da habe ich mich doch nur mit 130 Kronen an den dänischen Fischereimaßnahmen durch Kauf einer Wochenkarte beteiligt|kopfkrat.
An der Schleuse führte eine junge Dame und ein junger Mann von der Fischereiaufsicht eine Sammelaktion durch, wobei sich eine Gruppe von cirka 15 Polen spontan entschlossen jeder 780 Kronen zu geben und außerdem noch einen Angelschein zu erwerben:q Das ist doch wahre Größe!

Viele Grüße von AAlfänger:vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Moin,moin
> leider ist nun schon wieder eine schöne Angelwoche in Hvide Sande Geschichte. Vom 4.5.-11.5. eine super Woche! Ich habe wie geplant meine 100 Heringe gefangen, und konnte noch am Forellenteich 7 schöne Forellen überreden mit mir die Heimfahrt anzutreten. Ein Erlebniss hat mich aber etwas beschämt|kopfkrat, da habe ich mich doch nur mit 130 Kronen an den dänischen Fischereimaßnahmen durch Kauf einer Wochenkarte beteiligt|kopfkrat.
> An der Schleuse führte eine junge Dame und ein junger Mann von der Fischereiaufsicht eine* Sammelaktion* durch, wobei sich eine Gruppe von cirka 15 Polen spontan entschlossen jeder 780 Kronen zu geben und außerdem noch einen Angelschein zu erwerben:q* Das ist doch wahre Größe!*
> 
> Viele Grüße von AAlfänger:vik:


 


Immer wieder schön zu lesen, dass es noch soziales Engagement gibt. #6|supergri


----------



## AAlfänger (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Jürgen,
da ich Rentner bin, schämt man sich vieleicht doch ein bißchen|kopfkrat, oder war da vieleicht etwas Schadenfreude im Spiel!!!#h
Auf jeden Fall ist nach solch einer Aktion jede Menge Platz zum Angeln. noch ein kleiner Nachtrag, der mich etwas verstimmte, ich zeigte meine Karte vor und die junge Dame sagte::r sind sie noch nicht so alt, das sie keine mehr brauchen?:c
Was soll das nun?;+
Schönen Sonntag noch AAlfänger


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> da ich Rentner bin, schämt man sich vieleicht doch ein bißchen|kopfkrat, oder war da vieleicht etwas Schadenfreude im Spiel!!!#h
> Auf jeden Fall ist nach solch einer Aktion jede Menge Platz zum Angeln. noch ein kleiner Nachtrag, der mich etwas verstimmte, *ich zeigte meine Karte vor und die junge Dame sagte::r sind sie noch nicht so alt, das sie keine mehr brauchen?:c*
> Was soll das nun?;+
> Schönen Sonntag noch AAlfänger


 

Vermutlich hat sie dich geschätzt. :m|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Michael_05er (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> An der Schleuse führte eine junge Dame und ein junger Mann von der Fischereiaufsicht eine Sammelaktion durch, wobei sich eine Gruppe von cirka 15 Polen spontan entschlossen jeder 780 Kronen zu geben und außerdem noch einen Angelschein zu erwerben:q Das ist doch wahre Größe!


Großartig, dass da kontrolliert wird! Und schön formuliert |muahah:


----------



## anschmu (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> da ich Rentner bin, schämt man sich vieleicht doch ein bißchen|kopfkrat, oder war da vieleicht etwas Schadenfreude im Spiel!!!#h
> Auf jeden Fall ist nach solch einer Aktion jede Menge Platz zum Angeln. noch ein kleiner Nachtrag, der mich etwas verstimmte, ich zeigte meine Karte vor und die junge Dame sagte::r sind sie noch nicht so alt, das sie keine mehr brauchen?:c
> Was soll das nun?;+
> Schönen Sonntag noch AAlfänger



Moin , ich denke als Rentner braucht man den Schein nicht mehr ?


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



anschmu schrieb:


> Moin , ich denke als Rentner braucht man den Schein nicht mehr ?


 

Ab dem 68.sten nicht mehr.:m
Aber vermutlich hat die junge Dame unseren Kollegen älter
eingeschätzt als er ist, und war deshalb über seinen Schein
verwundert.


----------



## AAlfänger (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

|muahah:Jungs jetzt betrübt ihr mich aber;+, erstens bin ich erst im nächsten Monat am 24. 64 Jahre alt. Ich fühle mich aber wie 24 jedenfalls manchmal!#6 Außerdem schien bei der Kontrolle die Sonne hinter mir, so das die Dame vieleicht etwas geblendet war und somit bitte ich doch darum diese Diskussion zu unterlassen weil euch sonst die Fische vom Haken fallen sollen.
Nochmal zu Andreas, jeder zwischen 18- 65 braucht den Schein, bestätigt von der jungen Dame:vik:

Schönen Sonntag noch Jürgen

PS: Wist ihr wie lecker frische mit Kräutern und Knoblauch gefüllte Forelle mit jungen Kartoffeln und Spargel schmeckt?
ich seit heute Mittag wieder!


----------



## LAC (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo zusammen,
wie jürgen breithardt schon gepostet hat, wenn man ein bestimmtes alter erreicht hat, braucht man keinen schein mehr. 
Wobei in der heutigen zeit rentner ja schon geboren werden, die haben immer zeit und können angeln. Damit meine ich nicht unsern bordie aalfänger, der hat sicherlich das rentenalter schon erreicht, jedoch frauen schätzen ihn im besten mannesalter - da schaut man gerne mal in die papiere und augen - damit man sich ein bild machen kann.
Aaalfänger ich benötige auch kein schein - ab ein gewisses alter wird man wieder zum kind.
Freue mich, dass mal ein kontrolle gemacht wurde, dass es jedoch gerade die polen getroffen hat, das kann ich nicht verstehen und hätte ich nicht gedacht - weil die doch fast rund um die uhr angeln und ein großteil der gefrierfächer belegt haben.|supergri|supergri Ich hoffe ja nicht, dass die polnischen angler probleme mit der bezahlerei hatten, da man in dk zwar den euro aber keine polnische zlotys annimmt.  |supergri Das stecken die jungs weg - ist halt anglerpech.


----------



## porscher (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

der hering läuft richtig gut heute.


----------



## wulliw (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

13 ist doch schon eine schöne zahl  |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

noch 13 tage und wir sind da

|laola:


----------



## AAlfänger (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Otto,
du hast das alles richtig erkannt,denn einer sagte er angelt hier schon 5 Jahre und hat noch nie bezahlt! Komentar des Kontrolleurs: Das könnte man ganz schnell nachholen! Ein paar der Herren waren auch so angetan von der jungen Dame:l:l:l das sie sich entschlossen ihr Angebot sie zum nächsten Geldautomaten zu begleiten annahmen:m!
Wir konnten auch einen Rochen von geschätzten 1m Größe beobachten. Außerdem einfach genial, wenn man sieht wie ein Angler seinengerade gefangenen Hering einholt und dann eine Robbe mit einer Wahnsinnsgeschwindigkeit kommt, und den Hering klaut!|supergri|supergri

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



porscher schrieb:


> der hering läuft richtig gut heute.



huhu was habt ihr so gefangen und welche seite ? wir wollen diesntag mal hin. war heute viel los ?

lg


----------



## LAC (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ aalfänger
Jürgen, diese kontrolle hätte ich gerne miterlebt. 
Nun haben ja diese landsleute sich einen eigenen meeting point geschaffen, denn auf der nördlichen seite von der schleuse, an der ersten  halle zum meer hin,  steht in großbuchstaben, etwa 15 meter lang in einer sprühflaschenhandschrift - POLEN - geschrieben.  Das kann jeder von der brücke lesen und auch verstehen ohne die sprache zu beherrschen.
Es muss ein versammlungsort bzw. meditationsplatz sein, wo sie sich  untereinander kraft zusprechen,  erfahrungen austauschen und geheimtipps verraten, wie und wo was läuft, damit die eimer und der wagen voll wird, wenn sie die heimfahrt antreten. 
Man kann sagen, dass dänemark förmlich eine wallfahrtsort ist, ein platz der bereicherung für einige menschen, die nicht zufrieden sind.
Einige menschen sind ganz wilde "angler", die haben spezielle hotspots und schauen  in den häusern in den gefrieschränken nach, ob dort heringe drin sind. Nun sind da meistens keine drin, weil zu der zeit das haus nicht belegt ist, dann nehmen sie ihn vor wut mit und füllen ihn mit heringe. :q:q Damit sie zuhause sagen können - ich habe einen guten fang gemacht.
Kleiner scherz am rande, aber alles mit wahrheit behaftet - ich zitiere nur in einer anderen sprache die tageszeitungen.
Gruß


----------



## AAlfänger (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin Otto, 
den Spruch habe ich gelesen, jetzt erkenne ich den Sinn. Platz ist da ja noch genug. Ich wünsche dir noch einen schönen Tag und gönne dir auch mal diesen Anblick, wenn die verliebten Polen mit der Kontrolleurin zum Geldautomaten aufbrechen!
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## IceBear2k6 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mich heute hier mal angemeldet, um mich etwas zu informieren.

ich bin am 01.05. das erste mal im urlaub in HS und würde auch gerne einiges an Fisch mitnehmen.
Beim Angel in deutschen Gewässern bin ich nicht ganz Unerfahren, allerdings habe ich noch nie in DK (oder sonstwo) Heringe/Meerforellen und Honris etc geangelt.

Könnt ihr mir hier Tipps geben, was ich am Besten für Montagen etc verwende? 

Genauso an den hiesigen Forellen Put&Take Teichen, mit was fische ich da am besten? Blinker/Spiro, Pose und Wurm oder was anderes?

Die Ruten, die ich mitnehmen wollte, sind einmal eine leichte Karpfenrute (für Heringe; genaue Daten kenne ich leider gerade nicht auswendig) und eine mittlere Spinnrute 20-40g. Ist das OK?

Danke schon mal im vorraus 

Schönen Wochenanfang euch!
Benjamin


----------



## Michael_05er (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



IceBear2k6 schrieb:


> ich bin am *01.05*. das erste mal im urlaub in HS und würde auch gerne einiges an Fisch mitnehmen.


Da bist Du ein wenig spät dran mit Deinen Fragen... Wie war der Urlaub?

Im Ernst: Eine leichte Karpfenrute ist nicht verkehrt für Heringe, grundsätzlich tut es auch eine Spinnrute mit rund 50g Wurfgewicht. Etwas länger sollte sie sein, so ab 3m ist ganz gut. Dann Heringsvorfächer mit kleinen (!) Haken und Heringsbleie von 30-50g.

Am Forellensee würde ich es mit der Spinnrute versuchen wenn Du Lust hast, ein guter Köder ist ein kleiner, silberner Spinner. Alternativ mit Sbirolino und Teig oder aber auch eher grundnah mit Bodentaster o.ä. und auftreibenden Ködern. Es kann gut sein, das die dänischen Forellen noch recht grundnah unterwegs sind und noch nicht so sehr auf schnelle, aktiv geschleppte Köder stehen. Frag da z.B. mal bei Kott Fritid in Hvide Sande nach, waas gerade angesagt ist.

Mit der leichten Karpfenrute kannst Du es auch mal mit einem Buttlöffel und Seeringlern oder Wattwürmern am Strand versuchen, wenn Du Lust auf Plattfisch hast.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## IceBear2k6 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

oh.. ich meinte natülich 01.06.

danke für die Tipps 
das mit dem strand klingt interessant... mal gucken ob ich dafür zeit finde


----------



## LAC (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



IceBear2k6 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe mich heute hier mal angemeldet, um mich etwas zu informieren.
> 
> ...



Benjamin, um schnell zum efolg zu kommen, da du ja einiges an fisch mitnehmen willst, würde ich dir empfehlen zuerst mal auf hering und hornhecht zu gehen. Hering kannst du fangen mit Heringspaternoster, würde dir empfehlen die kleinsten cirkle hooks (eine spezielle hakenform) am paternoster mit fischhaut (ohne lametta). Für hornhecht, eine schlanke schon ausgebleite pose, damit du gut werfen kannst, von pose bis haken ca. 1 m schnur ( da er an der oberfläche förmlich raubt) 
Auch hier einen kleinen haken und als köder eine garnele / krabbe) oder fischfetzen. Er hat ein besonderes fressverhalten, d.h. er nimmt den köder, dann geht die pose unter - es darf dann noch kein anschlag erfolgen - merkt er etwas z.b. den haken oder die pose ist zu schwer - spuckt er den köder wieder aus.
Merkt er nichts, stoppt er, dann wird die pose wieder sichtbar - dann dreht er den köder zum schlucken und zieht ab, dann geht die pose erneut unter - erst dann sollte der anschlag efolgen, dann sitzt der haken im schlund und du kannst ihn landen.
Wird der anschlag sofort gemacht, sitzt der haken im langen knochen vom maul und er wird versuchen ihn abzuschütteln - dann kommen die schönen sprünge aus dem wasser - im volksmund nennt man ihn auch " den marlin des kleinen mannes"
Oft wird er auch mit der wasserkugel geangelt, dieses mache ich auch, jedoch nur bei starken wellen.
Warum schlanke pose, weil er bei einem stehenden köder (mit pose) ganz vorsichtig den köder nimmt und daran förmlich lutscht, diese kann ich sehen und ich sage jeden biss im vorfeld an - da die pose sich sofort anders bewegt , wenn ein fisch am köder lutscht - da werden einige angler verrückt, weil sie dieses nicht verstehen , sie glauben ich wäre ein hellseher bzw. ein schamane.:q
Es ist einfach logisch, denn eine wasserkugel, die rund ist, die bleibt rund, wenn sie sich dreht.
Dann besteht noch im fjord im südlichen bereich auf hecht und barsch - die metoden kennst du sicherlich, wobei ich dir mal empfehlen würde, die barsche mit dem heringspaternoster zu angeln,damit kannst du weit und gezielt den barschberg suchen und wenn du ihn gefunden hast - hängen wie beim hering sofort drei stück dran - das geht schneller. Auch dicke rotaugen sind dort, gut mit wurm. 
Die forellenseen bzw. put und take anlagen sind wie in deutschland, wenn fische besetzt worden sind und vorher hat keiner sie erwischt, hast du die chance sie zu erwischen. Ich fange sie immer mit wurm -d.h. drei würmer am haken, dicke fische fressen viel oder mit kunstfisch.

Dann kommen die fischarten, wo du zeit für haben musst - dorsch und co. - platte, meeräschen, wolfsbarsch und die beiden königsfische mefo und lachs in den fliessgewässern, skjern  oder varde au. Da garantiere ich dir, zwar schöne angelstunden aber nicht mehr, dass du fische mit nach hause nimmst.
Wünsche dir viel erfolg!


----------



## Floschi (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Sag mal, Otto. Schreibst du den Text eigentlich jedes Mal neu, oder machst du Copy & Paste? |kopfkrat

Ich wünsch allen Hvide Sande Fahrern für dieses Jahr Petri Heil! #h


----------



## IceBear2k6 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

hey, super lac... vielen dank für die Tipps 

da werde ich dann fleißg was zum ausprobieren haben!


----------



## LAC (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Floschi schrieb:


> Sag mal, Otto. Schreibst du den Text eigentlich jedes Mal neu, oder machst du Copy & Paste? |kopfkrat
> 
> Ich wünsch allen Hvide Sande Fahrern für dieses Jahr Petri Heil! #h



Floschi, bei mir ist das alles im kopf gespeichert und inzwischen kann ich ihn schneller rückwärts schreiben als wenn ich meinen text im thread suche. 
Wobei ich immer ein herz für angler habe, wenn sie in dk neulinge sind, da meine informationen ja nur ganz wenige anger kennen - sie wissen zwar wie er geschrieben wird und aussieht, aber wie sein fressverhalten ist und vieles mehr, das kennen nur ganz wenige.
Freue mich aber, dass du dieses erkannt hast, dieses sagt aus, dass inzwischen du es auch gespeichert hast - dann kann ja nichts mehr passieren. und ich sage petri heil.

Gruß


----------



## LAC (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Jürgen Breithardt
Hast du für den herbst schon gebucht in hvide sande - dann feiern wir.  Wann ist das bordie treffen im sommer, nenne mir mal den tag, dann kommt sofort von mir eine pn.
Der maifisch film ist nicht schlecht - werde nochmal welche besorgen.
Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen Breithardt
> Hast du für den herbst schon gebucht in hvide sande - dann feiern wir. Wann ist das bordie treffen im sommer, nenne mir mal den tag, dann kommt sofort von mir eine pn.
> Der maifisch film ist nicht schlecht - werde nochmal welche besorgen.
> Gruß


 

Otto,#h

gebucht habe ich für 1 Woche mit Frau und Tochter ab 28.9..
Das AB-Treffen ist ende Juli. Müsstest Boardi OKRAM mal nach dem genauen Termin fragen.:m


----------



## okram24 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@LAC

Hallo Otto,
wie ich hier schon mal angedeutet habe, plane ich das Treffen für den 28.07.2013.
Bist Du dann wieder dabei?

@Costas: Was ist mit Dir?

@all:

Wer ist zu der Zeit noch vor Ort?
Ihr seit alle herzlich eingeladen!

Zum Ablauf werde ich dann zu gegebener Zeit, kurz vorher, noch mal schreiben!

Gruß Marko


----------



## Floschi (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@Otto: Ich glaube schon, dass ich es inzwischen abgespeichert habe, aber ich werde zur Sicherheit nochmal nachfragen, wenn das nächste Mal in die Gegend fahre :q. Aber ich glaube, dann komme ich lieber persönlich bei dir vorbei. Dann können wir uns auch gleich wieder in die Pilze schlagen und Riesensteinpilze sammeln, wie letztes Mal #h. Die rutschen einem wenigstens nicht vom Haken...


----------



## IceBear2k6 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

so, hab mir jetzt schon mal ein paar löffel in 27 und 44gr bestellt... ich hoffe das wird reichen 
Bin schon recht aufgeregt und gespannt ob das was wird!

Nochmal zur Technik: 
Ich muss den Löffel dann mit einem kurzen Vorfach (25-30cm) einfach langsam über den Grund zupfen und immer wieder kurz warten, richtig? Und am Strand (bin ein paar km südlich von HS) ist es eigentlich egal wo ich fische, hauptsache in der ersten "Rinne" ca 30m weit draußen...


----------



## Michael_05er (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Genau so würde ich damit fischen. Ich hab in Argab mit 40g gefischt, das ging ganz gut. Der Löffel wird natürlich durch die Strömung bewegt, am Grund liegen lassen kannst Du ihn nicht. Du kannst schauen, ob Du "Ablaufrinnen" erkennst, in denen das Wasser der Wellen zurückfliesst und diese gezielt befischen. Und nimmm nicht zu kleine Haken. Auch eine Handteller-große Platte kann einen 2er Butthaken richtig tief schlucken...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## anschmu (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin ! Kleiner Bericht vom Heringsangeln am 7.5. Sind am nachmittag gegen 16h im Hafen angekommen und haben auch gleich ein paar Heringe verhaftet ! Was ich ja nie so richtig glauben wollte ,aus Ottos Berichten , habe ich diesmal an eigener Rute erfahren : Kaum hatte man mal einen dicken Hering an der Rute kamen die Seehunde und fraßen sie ab, dachte zuerst , ich hätte nen Wal an der Rute ! War  sehr lustig anzuschauen ! Auch hatte ich einen Biss vom Hornhecht auf den Hering am Haken , hab aber nur den Hering rausgekriegt ! Hornhechte haben wir nur 2 Stück als " Beifang " bekommen , mag äh nur einer von uns essen ! Aber es ist wie immer ein Schauspiel zu beobachten , wer sich alles Angler nennt ! Hatte einen neben mir der nur gerissen hat und auch nicht mehr oder weniger gezogen hat wie ich , mußte aber noch schlaue Sprüche machen wie man auf Hering angelt ! Und dann noch die Querwerfer , war wieder mal sensatinell mit anzusehen , wenn dann 3-4 Vorfächer zugleich aus dem Wasser kamen - und dann der Kampf des Entwirrens begann . War wie jedes Jahr ein fröhliches Miteinander am Hafen ! Dann bis nächstes Jahr oder vielleicht dies Jahr noch mal... Gruß Andreas


----------



## LAC (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Jürgen Breithardt
Jürgen, alles klar mit herbst -. wir werden feiern. Vorher sehen wir uns in NRW.
@ Okram 24
Bordietreffen
Marko, der 28.07 ist ein sonntag - das ist ein heiliger tag und bei uns ist die hölle los, da wir den bettenwechsel immer am sonntag machen - geht es auch am 29.07. - das ist ein montag, da feiern die meisten krank und haben zeit - so wie ich auch.
Bedenke, die bordies, die alle noch am samstag anreisen, denn die bettenburgvermieter machen den wechsel am samstag, die haben dann einen tag noch ruhe und können ihre haken schleifen, damit sie am 29.07. kraftvoll reichlich bier trinken können und dabei die angel ins wasser halten.   
Der 29.07.2013 ist für mich besser - jedoch muss ich nicht dabei sein.
@ Floschi,
das ist richtig, große steinpiklze sammeln ist besser, da treten sie dich nicht tot, wie an der schleuse. 
Wenn allle angler in hvide sande auch noch pilze sammeln würden, das wäre eine katastrophe. dann würde der wald aussehen, als wenn wildsäue sich dort gesuhlt hätten.:q Sie würden ihn umgraben für ein kleinen essbaren pilz und mit den giftigen spielen sie fußball. Zum glück ist dieses ja nicht der fall, es ist auch zu gefährlich, man muss zuviel lernen um sie zu unterscheiden.
Beim hering und hornhecht ist das ja einfach beim petermännchen vergeht einem der apetitt, wenn man genau hinschaut - dann sieht man so aus, obwohl es ein ausgezeichneter speisefisch ist, ist er europas giftigste tier.







@ anschnmu
Andreas, du glaubst meinen worten nicht :q - nun bin ich  nicht die bibel, aber was ich poste betreffend der fische oder seehunde bzw. einige fachgebiete hat hand und fuß.
Nun bin ich ein alter bock und habe im leben wenig geschlafen, deshalb kann ich einiges mitteilen, dass oft ein leser die welt nicht mehr versteht, wenn er es liest oder sieht, was ich mache. Das muss man ja auch nicht, ich verstehe so manches auch nicht.
Aber die seehunde sind schlaue tiere, sie können jeden fisch am paternoster orten über ihr barthaare, z.b. wie groß er ist, wie schnell er vom angler gezogen wird und wie weit entfernt er ist - das beherrschen sie und wenn sie wollten, könnten sie jeden hering vom paternoster des anglers zupfen - zum glück brauchen sie nur täglich etwa 28 stück, das ist ja lächerlich, wenn ich den bedarf der angler sehe, da sind einige nicht mit 250 stück am tag zufrieden.  
Andreas, sehr schnell lernen auch möwen, z.b. wenn die fütterung der seehunde im museum in esbjerg ist, sind pünktlich die möwen da und fangen in der luft die heringe, die normal für die seehunde gedacht sind. 
Nun bin ich ja immer für einen spaß bereit, da habe ich in hvide sande einigen bordies mal gezeigt, wie etwa 100 möwen innerhalb kurzer zeit im sturzflug zu einem kommen - unvorstellbar aber wahr - da lief der film die vögel von alfred hitschkock ab. Ich habe mich auf dem rücken gelegt und beim säubern der heringe, die innereien einfach in die luft geworfen sowie im wasser - da kamen stuckas an und einige bordies die standen sind geflüchtet.
Wenn ich diese aktion an der schleuse mache - ist kein angler mehr am angeln sonder auf der flucht.:q:q:q  Es wurden auch fotos gemacht - normal, sonst glaubt man es ja nicht. Ohne solche einlagen könnte ich die angelei gar nicht ertragen - bin  halt verrückt.


----------



## mathei (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

samstag gehts bei mir los das 1. mal. freude ist groß. sonntag ist erstmal auf grund eines besuchers bei mir fopu angesagt. wat macht man nicht alles für seine gäste :q. aber ab montagnachmittag geht es dann an salzige. werde mich einfach an anderen anglern orrientieren. scheinen ja genug da zu sein.
eine frage habe ich doch. ist montag auch feiertag in dk ? #cich muß ja noch meine karte holen. #h also hat kot auf ??????????


----------



## heitzer (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Das mit den Möwen stimmt. Habe vor zwei Wochen in der Bjerregard-Feriensiedlung abends die Heringe ausgenommen und die Köpfe und Eingeweide der Natur bzw. den Möwen wieder zur Verfügung gestellt. Sind schon anhängliche und possierliche Tiere. Hoffentlich sind die lieben Federviecher bei den Nachfolgemietern nicht zu anhänglich:l.
Gruß Dirk


----------



## okram24 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@LAC: Der 29.07. ist mir auch recht, wenn Du dann mit einige Gästen vorbei kommst!

Gruß Marko


----------



## LAC (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



okram24 schrieb:


> @LAC: Der 29.07. ist mir auch recht, wenn Du dann mit einige Gästen vorbei kommst!
> 
> Gruß Marko



Marko, dann halten wir den 29.07. fest - ich bin fast immer mit gästen vorbei gekommen, werde sie jetzt sogar in ketten legen, damit sie nicht abhauen. 
Nun müssen wir nur noch den treffpunkt festlegen. Ich könnte die esehäuser reservieren, am anfang vom ringköbing fjord - sollte es regnen ist es dort geschützt. Wir können den kamin anwerfen, grilleinrichtung ist vorhanden und angeln im fjord auch - sogar aus dem fester.
Wir können uns aber auch am fischereimuseum treffen, rundgang im aquarium ist auch möglich. Die haben ein lernsaal, jeder könnte etwas sagen z.b. sich vorstellen  
Ich könnte ein referat halten für beginner - wie fängt man fische mit der hand |supergri sollte es zu leicht sein könnte ich auch etwas anspruchvolles für fortgeschrittene blubbern z.b. wie  anhand von markroorganismen die gewässergüte im fließgewässer festgestellt werden kann  
Die lokale presse können wir einladen, dann bekommt hvide sande außer der miss wahl zum heringsfestival einen zweiten höhepunk . 
Jeder sollte dann auch einen pullover vom anglerboard tragen - damit wir einigkeit zeigen - wobei alkoholverbot angesagt ist, wir wollen ja vorbild unter den anglern sein.|supergri|supergri|supergri 
Die pullover werden sicherlich gesponsert, sonst saufen wir nur. 
Die tageszeitung veröffentlicht sicherlich auch ein foto von uns hornhechten, dann müssen sie nicht so viel schreiben und jeder bekommt ein freiexemplar.  
Den zeitungsbericht kann man dann im fotoalbum kleben und stolz seiner freundin zeigen und sagen - schau mal, der auf dem Foto, das bin ich. 
Als antwort bekommt man dann zu hören - hast du nur angeln im kopf   
Natürlich, kommt schlagfertig die antwort, deshalb sitzt du ja hier! 

Melde dich bzw. mach du einen vorschlag - mir ist alles egal. Ich lege mich auch im schilf.
Gruß

@ Mathei2005
Pfingstmontag ist überall   - da ist feiertag. In touristenregionen wo ein saisongeschäft ist, da muss der rubel rollen und deswegen kennt kot kein feiertag und sonntag. 
Du kannst also einen angelschein kaufen.


----------



## Angelprofesor (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Otto, warst du in Zadar oder nicht ?, Wetter in Kroatien ist Super, es macht menge spass hier zu sein. Melde dich. 
Gruss aus Kroatien, Vladi


----------



## mathei (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

laut internet, der angelschein vom 18 bis 65 jahre.
ist das somit richtig, daß ich für meinen 12 jährigen keinen schein kaufen muß ? oder hat sich da was geändert ?

noch 2 x schlafen, dann geht es los.
auf welcher internetseite schaut ihr da nach dem wetter.


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> *Hallo Otto, warst du in Zadar oder nicht ?,* Wetter in Kroatien ist Super, es macht menge spass hier zu sein. Melde dich.
> Gruss aus Kroatien, Vladi


 

Vladi,#h

Otto war bei mir. :m


----------



## LAC (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Angelprof.
Vladi, es ist umgeplant, zadar ist verschoben. Bin in granada nächste woche, wobei zadar noch kommen wird.

@ Mathei 2005
die temperaturen fallen etwas -hier die wetterseite.
http://www.dmi.dk/dmi/index/danmark/byvejr_danmark.htm?by=6960
Dein zwölfjähriger braucht kein angelschein, sollte er jedoch angeln, muss ein erwachsener dabei sein.


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Angelprof.
> Vladi, es ist umgeplant, zadar ist verschoben. Bin in granada nächste woche, wobei zadar noch kommen wird.
> 
> @ Mathei 2005
> ...


 

Otto,#h

mit, oder ohne Schein?


----------



## blue1887 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

moin moin,morgen gehts los ...1 Woche Argab,hoffe die Fische sind in Beisslaune..Fangbericht folgt(hoffentlich)
Petri Heil


----------



## LAC (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Otto,#h
> 
> mit, oder ohne Schein?



Jürgen, ich glaube der erwachsene muss einen schein haben - rein logisch gesehen, damit es nicht ausartet,  ich kann es aber nicht genau sagen. Wenn kinder ans gewässer gehen sollte schon eine erwachsene person dabei sein. Ich habe schon einen sprung an der schleuse gemacht und ein kind aus dem wasser gefischt bzw. gerettet.
Wollte sich am geländer die fische angesehen - da lag er schon drin. - die mutter eine anglerin hatte es erst gesehen als ihn ihn beim sprung im nacken griff.
Wenn zwei ohne schein angeln und null ahnung vom angeln haben - dann sind die probleme ja vorprogrammiert, da sie nichts wissen. 
Gruß


----------



## Harti (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Otto,#h
> 
> mit, oder ohne Schein?



Hallo Jürgen,

mit oder ohne, dass ist eine interessante Frage und mitunter überlebenswichtig!#c

Wie sieht es aus, wenn ein "Angelscheinbefreiter" Rentner angeln geht? Muss da auch ein Erwachsener "mit Schein" dabei sein und welchen Schein muss er haben? Ich habe da so meine Bedenken, wenn 2 Rentner alleine an der Schleuse stehen, angeln und keinen Plan haben!

@Otto
wie wird das Wetter ende Juni sein und sind da noch Heringe und Hornies zu fangen?
An Sankt Hans heizen wir mal so richtig ein! Hast du schon einen Plan?|kopfkrat

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## mathei (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

danke für die infos. kind geht natürlich nicht alleine. denke aber er dürfte vom gesetz her.
so klamotten sind gepackt. morgen vormittag geht es los. freu


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Harti schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> *mit oder ohne, *dass ist eine interessante Frage und mitunter *überlebenswichtig!#c*
> 
> ...


----------



## Harti (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Harti schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo Jürgen,
> ...


----------



## ORKA1977 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

_*Hi 
leider ist die eine Woche HS vorbei.
Sehr gut gefangen an 2 Tagen so um die +500 Heringe.
2 mal in Oxriver (Put & Take) Ringköbing geangelt,Ergebnis:
10 große Regenbogenforellen und zwei große Saiblinge.
Wetter,von allem etwas.
Brandungsangeln war nicht so der Bringer.
Hornis wollten auch nicht beissen.Zogen in großen Schwärmen durch die Schleuse in greifbarer Nähe vorbei.
Mfg.
*_


----------



## anschmu (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



ORKA1977 schrieb:


> _*Hi
> leider ist die eine Woche HS vorbei.
> Sehr gut gefangen an 2 Tagen so um die +500 Heringe.
> 2 mal in Oxriver (Put & Take) Ringköbing geangelt,Ergebnis:
> ...


----------



## porscher (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

so nächsten samstag gehts wieder los. 1 woche argab!


----------



## okram24 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> Marko, dann halten wir den 29.07. fest - ich bin fast immer mit gästen vorbei gekommen, werde sie jetzt sogar in ketten legen, damit sie nicht abhauen.
> Nun müssen wir nur noch den treffpunkt festlegen. Ich könnte die esehäuser reservieren, am anfang vom ringköbing fjord - sollte es regnen ist es dort geschützt. Wir können den kamin anwerfen, grilleinrichtung ist vorhanden und angeln im fjord auch - sogar aus dem fester.
> Wir können uns aber auch am fischereimuseum treffen, rundgang im aquarium ist auch möglich. Die haben ein lernsaal, jeder könnte etwas sagen z.b. sich vorstellen
> Ich könnte ein referat halten für beginner - wie fängt man fische mit der hand |supergri sollte es zu leicht sein könnte ich auch etwas anspruchvolles für fortgeschrittene blubbern z.b. wie  anhand von markroorganismen die gewässergüte im fließgewässer festgestellt werden kann
> ...



@LAC

Hallo Otto,

der Termin steht! Über Ort und Zeit können wir uns dann kurz vorher noch mit allen Teilnehmern einigen!

Gruß Marko


----------



## MatSa (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Hvide Sande Freunde,

ich bin erst vom 10.08. bis 24.08. vor Ort.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

huhu waren jetzt 1 x an der schleuse war top wetetr , haben 140 heringe mitgenommen, das reicht. hornhechte waren noch nicht da. 

lg


----------



## ORKA1977 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hi
dann waren wir ja zur selben zeit am gleichem ort.
Mfg.


----------



## forellen tommy (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

hy alle zusammen so der erste angeltag ist geschafft 

5 hornies verhaftet und heute gehts sondervig an den forellen see mal sehn das ich da auch noch ein paar auf die schuppen lege 

ps da momentan die schleusen oft offen sind ist leider etwas schlecht mit heringen


----------



## LAC (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Harti schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> mit oder ohne, dass ist eine interessante Frage und mitunter überlebenswichtig!#c
> 
> ...



@ Torsten
mit oder ohne - seit dem ich die die angelrute einsetze, habe ich in wilden gewässern immer mit gefummelt - immer einen klaren kopf behalten, ich lebe noch. 
Aber du hast recht, oft müssen begleitpersonen die einen rentner begleiten, der befreit ist vom angelschein, eine spezialausbildung haben, da in dem hohen alter sehr oft diesen wilden angler, die angeljacke oft auf dem rücken zubinden muss - sonst drehen sie durch. Denn einige wissen nicht was sie tun.
Dieses ist bei mir noch nicht der fall. Habe noch einen klaren blick und beim verstand da zweifeln einige wobei mein lungenvolumen noch überdurchschnittlich ist - totz den oprerationen - kann noch 50 m lang tauchen, d.h. ich falle auch nicht so schnell um, wenn mir einer anglerlatein oder schnee von gestern erzählt und durch solch ein dreck bei mir der atem stockt. Bin also noch hart im nehmen.
Bei deinem fahrzeug - das ist ja der größte audi - da muss du normal einen gefahrengutschein besitzen, denn alle beifahrer, die bekommen doch blähungen bei der geschwindigkeit - die gefahr ist, dass sie es alle einhalten weil sie dir nicht das auto verräuchern wollen, dann auf einaml geht es nicht mehr und dann kommt der knall. Ich rauche ja nicht mehr, sonst würde der wagen explodieren.
Das wetter wird ende juni bestens sein - und heringe und hornis sind auch noch da. War gestern noch angeln und habe heringe und hornhechte mit kindern bei offener schleuse - geangelt. Wir werden schon welche fangen - mache mir keine sorgen darüber.
Sankt hans aften wird richtig gefeiert - was wolltest du denn ? - schlafen gehen. Nicht nur bei uns ist ein großes fest und feuer - überall - sie vertreiben die bösen geister damit.
Gruß


----------



## blue1887 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

kurzer Bericht...heute ersten Tag zum angeln...Brandung,Argab-Strand von 11.oo-14.00----gab 11 Schollen,6 zum mitnehmen von 33-46cm,alle erste Rinne 30-40m auf Wattis.....Hornhechte und Heringe werden ebenfalls sehr gut gefangen,mal schauen morgen wohl auf Hering#6
Petri Heil


----------



## LAC (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ blue 1871
Gratulation, schöner fang - super !
Gruß


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



blue1887 schrieb:


> kurzer Bericht...heute ersten Tag zum angeln...Brandung,Argab-Strand von 11.oo-14.00----gab 11 Schollen,6 zum mitnehmen von 33-46cm,alle erste Rinne 30-40m auf Wattis.....Hornhechte und Heringe werden ebenfalls sehr gut gefangen,mal schauen morgen wohl auf Hering#6
> Petri Heil



moin wir waren ein tag vorher in hvide sande auf platte . nichts gefangen

lg

eben nochmal ne frage, wattis buddeln geht nicht sind nicht da. kann ich die nur in hvide sande kaufen oder auch hier irgendwo in der nähe von blavand ?


----------



## kfs (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Wir sind mitte Juli in Hvide Sande
Waren die letzten 3 Jahre dort.
Aber das wird wohl dieses Jahr das letzte Mal gewesen sein.,
dank der Hundegesetze in Dänemark.
Wir haben zwar einen Rassehund mit Papieren, und so dürfte uns normal nichts passieren aber man weiß ja leider nie.
Schade drum , der Urlaub und das Angeln waren echt top und haben uns viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## rainzor (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

So, nun hat mich auch das tolle Geschäftsverhalten von Sonne+Strand erwischt. 

Den Urlaub schon vor Monaten gebucht, das erste Mal nicht bei Esmarch. Sollte am 1.6. losgehen. Heute kommt dann eine Mail von Sonne+Strand, das von mir gebuchte Haus könne nicht zur Verfügung gestellt werden, da der Besitzer es selbst nutzen will. Auf meine Protestmail dann die lapidare Antwort, dass neue EDV-System sei Schuld, aber man will sich bemühen, mir einen gleichwertigen Ersatz zu besorgen.
Das mit dem Ersatz hat dann auch geklappt, aber trotz Sonderrabatt knapp 100 Euro teurer. Auf Grund der knappen Zeit bis zum Urlaub (außerdem stehe ich gerade mitten im Umzug) habe ich zähneknirschend zugestimmt. Aber in Zukunft ist diese Firma für mich Tabu. Und ich kann euch auch nur empfehlen, um den Laden einen großen Bogen zu machen.
Ich hoffe, ich kann jetzt ab 1.6. in Ruhe meinen Urlaub verbringen, ohne dass das neue Haus jetzt auch plötzlich vom Besitzer genutzt werden soll.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## blue1887 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

moin,ich hatte für den ersten Tag noch Wattis aus Deutschland mit...muss mir die jetzt auch hier kaufen,wahrscheinlich Mittwoch wieder in die Brandung................heute zu zweit 92 Heringe von 10.30.12.30#hschönen Platz fast alleine:m...wir buchen auch nur bei Esmarch,bislang immer alles super....
Petri Heil


----------



## Angelprofesor (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Vladi,#h
> 
> *Otto war bei mir.* :m
> 
> ...


----------



## mathei (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

war heute nachmittag an der schleuse. konnten einige heringe da verhaften. problem dort sind natürlich viele angler und die hängergefahr. da unser sohn, noch nicht so bewandert ist mit der köderführung, hat das einige vorfächer und bleie gekostet. ist das ganze gebiet so steinig ;+


----------



## LAC (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ mathei 2005
nun fragst du, ob das ganze gebiet so steinig ist, als uferbefestigung ist entweder eine steinschüttung oder z.b direkt an der schleuse spuntwände, die senkrecht nach unten gehen und im gehbereich betoniert sind.
Nun ist auf der fjordseite im nördlichen sowie im südlichen bereich der schleuse, wo spuntwände sind, kaum mit hänger zu rechnen. Auf der der seeseite im bereich der schleuse, wo spuntwände sind - auf der südlichen seite keine hängergefahr auf der nördlichen - nur unmittelnbar an der schleuse keine gefahr - stehst du in der ecke am geländer zum meer besteht eine große gefahr, da etwa 5 m weiter im wasser von der betonplattform, eine erneute spuntwand unter wasser ist, die ma kaum sieht. Angelst du am geländer was in richtung norden geht, d.h. zur steinschüttung. Besteht keine hängergefahr wenn die schleusen zu sind, außer du fängst mit deinem paternoster - durch weitwürfe - alle angler die an der steinschüttung angeln.
Sind jedoch die schleusen offen und das wasser läuft aus dem fjord, bildet sich dort ein kehrwasser und eine hängergefahr besteht, da das paternoster zurück getrieben wird und über grund rollt, wenn du nicht schnell genug eindrehst.

Angelst du an der steinschüttung, besteht immer eine hängergefahr, wenn du nicht gut  im werfen bist, bzw. sie in den letzten metern nicht schnell genug einholst.
Für kinder die die angelei nicht richtig beherrschen, ist die steinschüttung nicht geignet - da ist mit verlust immer zu rechnen. Außerdem ist es auch sehr gefährlich wenn kinder mit der angel an der steinschüttung rumfummeln und werfen. Das geht ganz schnell, da liegt das kind drin.
Nun glauben die meisten angler, die hänger kommen von den steinen, das ist nicht ganz richtig, denn ich habe mir den ganzen müll unter wasser schon mehrmals angesehen - es sind die miesmuscheln an den steinen, die sich ganz schnell schließen wenn sie von der schnur berührt werden- das wars dann - mit schwund ist dort immer zu rechen.
Wobei man auch da kaum hänger bekommt, wenn man dieses was ich gepostet habe, berücksichtigt und sich darauf einstellt bzw. einstellen kann, denn dieses wissen nur wenige angler jedoch kein kind. Hinzu kommt, mit welchem blei du angelst, nimmst du ein zu schweres blei hast du einen anker - nimmst du ein leichtes blei, fängst du keine heringe mehr sondern nur noch hornhechte, die im paternoster sich einrollen wie eine rollade.

Obwohl die heringsangelei so leicht aussieht, muss man schon etwas wissen - das fängt vom gewässer lesen an und hört auf bei der montage bzw. richtigen wurf- und angeltechnik. 
Ich wünsche dir reichlich fisch, ohne materialverlust.
Gruß


----------



## mathei (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

gut geschrieben otto. wir standen direkt an der schleuse ( fjordseite ) bei kott. ausgeworfen habe ich und den sprutz einholen lassen. heringe haben heute fast nur in der mitte gebissen. durch die große wurfweite, holt man das padanoster in einem zeimlich geringen wingel ein. da ist es für ein ungeübtes kind natürlich schwer. daher meine frage nach anderen stellen.


----------



## LAC (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

mathei 2005
da gebe ich dir recht, für ein ungeübtes kind ist es wirklich schwer, ich war vor zwei tagen auch mit gäste unterwegs auf heringe - da hat auch das kind geangelt - ich musste jedoch reinwerfen - er legte sich die schnur förmlich vor den füßen.
Für kinder ist es ja ein gaudi, jedoch werden die ja verrückt, wenn nichts läuft. 
Im fjord mit dem kleinsten haken im bereich der esehäuser angeln, da fangen sie kleine fische, die größe spielt bei denen keine rolle, wichtig ist nur, dass einer zupft.
Gruß


----------



## LAC (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Nur am Rande erwähnt.
Weisheit des jahres
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=113400902177729&set=vb.100005234592052&type=2&theater


----------



## mathei (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

gezupft hat es ja gott sei dank. hat ihm auch spaß gemacht. aber bei dem materialeinsatz muß ich die notbremse ziehen. dachte vielleicht morgen an den horni. geht da was eventuel von den molen. dann könnte ich 1 x pose machen und 1 x mit spiro schleppen. etwas action muß sein, sonnst langweilt er sich.


----------



## LAC (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> gezupft hat es ja gott sei dank. hat ihm auch spaß gemacht. aber bei dem materialeinsatz muß ich die notbremse ziehen. dachte vielleicht morgen an den horni. geht da was eventuel von den molen. dann könnte ich 1 x pose machen und 1 x mit spiro schleppen. etwas action muß sein, sonnst langweilt er sich.



Mit pose läuft immer was bei hornhecht, ich habe vor wenigen tagen noch die fangtechnik für den hornhecht und sein freßverhalten kurz erläutert - schau mal zurück im thread.
Wichtig ist, dass der heken voll vom Fleisch verdeckt ist.

Nun mache ich immer eine eine überwurfschlaufe mit der schnur und ziehe somit noch zusätzlich den Köder (krabbe oder fischfetzen) mit der schnur am  hakenschaft.  Damit habe ich immer mein  haken verdeckt, und mein fischfetzen hängt nicht wie ein nasser sack am haken da sonst der schaft vom haken sichtbar wird- der haken muss verdeckt sein, denn sollte der horhecht diesen spühren, spuckt er den köder aus.
Es ist schwer zu erklären,  die schnur stramm ziehen und eine schlaufe bilden, diese drehen und über den haken legen und zuziehen, dann wird durch den ständigen druck, immer der köder am haken gepresst. So angeln die  profis und ich amateur.

Von den molen läuft da weniger  - so war es jedenfalls bei den alten, bei den neuen habe ich noch nicht geangelt - im Fjord kannstdu doch wunderbar mit der pose angeln - dort wo der kleine  die hänger bekommen hat - sie treibt jedoch und du must aufpassen sonst kommen die hänger bei den heringsanglern. Du kannst ja bis zur den steinschüttung gehen und dort deine hornhechte fangen, dann stehen die nicht links und rechts von dir, da an der steinschüttung kaum noch heringsangler stehen.
Gruß


----------



## mathei (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

ja habe ich gelesen deinen bericht. gut dann besser nicht mole sondern richtung fjord. hab noch ein paar heringe für fetzen. oder auch ne spinnrute mit snaps und einzelhaken.


----------



## Michael_05er (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



kfs schrieb:


> Wir sind mitte Juli in Hvide Sande
> Waren die letzten 3 Jahre dort.
> Aber das wird wohl dieses Jahr das letzte Mal gewesen sein.,
> dank der Hundegesetze in Dänemark.
> ...


Hast Du persönlich schlechte Erfahrung gemacht? Oder jemand aus Deinem direkten Bekanntenkreis? Oder was genau findest Du so schlimm, dass Du nicht mehr in Dänemark Urlauben willst? 
Ich habe bisher keine Horror-Berichte von Dänemark-Urlaubern gelesen oder gehört, nur irgendwelche aufgebauschten Zeitungsartikel, wo ich mich immer frage, ob da nicht einfach eine Seite voll werden musste und deshalb etwas aus dem Gesetzes-Archiv ausgekramt wurde...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## mathei (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Hast Du persönlich schlechte Erfahrung gemacht? Oder jemand aus Deinem direkten Bekanntenkreis? Oder was genau findest Du so schlimm, dass Du nicht mehr in Dänemark Urlauben willst?
> Ich habe bisher keine Horror-Berichte von Dänemark-Urlaubern gelesen oder gehört, nur irgendwelche aufgebauschten Zeitungsartikel, wo ich mich immer frage, ob da nicht einfach eine Seite voll werden musste und deshalb etwas aus dem Gesetzes-Archiv ausgekramt wurde...
> Grüße,
> Michael


 

es geht um das neue hundegesetz.


----------



## anschmu (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> es geht um das neue hundegesetz.



Hab nichts nachteiliges gehört ! Hund an die Leine und gut ist !


----------



## mathei (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

heute sind wir noch mal an der schleuse gewesen.von 11 bis 13 uhr gab es 120 heringe. die ersten 10 würfe habe ich gemacht und sohnemann mußte zuschauen und lernen. und siehe da es klappt. seine gestriegen hänger kamen einfach zu dicht an der kante. heute nicht ein hänger. habe dann immer ausgeworfen, da es sehr voll war und sprutz hat dann die heringe rausgeholt. da hat er nicht schlecht geschaut, wenn auf einmal alle 6 haken besetz waren. am späten nachmittag wollte ich eigentlich noch mal auf horni. mit pose geht es bei geöffneter schleuse nicht. die trieb so fix an mir vorbei, das sie quasi keine 2 min im wasser war. so geht das natürlich nicht. also morgen neuer versuch.


----------



## blue1887 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

ja,ich war von 17.00-18.00 bei geöffneter Schleuse da..schön ist man hat Platz ohne Ende...dafür ist es schwieriger Heringe zu bekommen...11 St.wollten aber noch mit...
Petri Heil


----------



## wulliw (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

moinsen an alle#h#h

der angelschein ist gekauft und in 3 tagen und 7 std geht es los richtung HS:k. für 2 schöne und hoffentlich fischreiche wochen.

bin unterwegs mit einem grauen citroen xsara picasso mit H - AW kennzeichen.
vielleicht trifft man sich ja an der schleuse oder sonst irgentwo.
würde mich freuen

gruß wulli#h#h


----------



## LAC (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



kfs schrieb:


> Wir sind mitte Juli in Hvide Sande
> Waren die letzten 3 Jahre dort.
> Aber das wird wohl dieses Jahr das letzte Mal gewesen sein.,
> dank der Hundegesetze in Dänemark.
> ...



Ich verstehe dieses nicht, wenn der hund an der leine geführt wird, treten keine probleme auf. Außerdem geht es doch um ganz bestimmte hunderassen - die unter den "kampfhunden" laufen bzw. so aussehen und keine papiere haben.
Aber ich gebe dir recht, auch bei einem rassehund mit papiere, dürfte normal nichts passieren, aber man weiß ja nie -  wenn man ihn laufen läßt.
Es geht hier um leinenpflicht und um bestimmte hunderassen, da in den letzten jahren u.a. auch am strand mehrere menschen angefallen wurden, mit todesfolge, weil der besitzer seine hunde nicht im griff hatte bzw. an der leine. 
Ich habe 30 jahre hunde gehabt und bin ein tierfreund ersten ranges, jedoch würde ich ihn sofort erschießen, wenn ich eine pistole hätte, wenn das kind was bei mir ist, vom hund angegriffen würde, wie es in dk passiert ist - es wurde förmlich zerissen.
Die meisten hundebesitzer wissen gar nicht, was hundebisse bewirken können, da wird förmlich das fleisch von den knochen gerissen. Außer hautverletzungen können tiefere Wunden mit zerreißungen der muskulatur, von sehnen oder verletzungen von gelenken und knochen auftreten. Tödlich bisse enstehen meisten im empfindlichem halsgebiet, halschlagader, kehlkopf, luftröhre.
Inzwischen haben wir aber tierfreunde und die tierliebe ist so groß, die warten ab was passiert bzw. endet, bis der arzt feststellt, dass das kind tot ist. 
Nun bin ich der buhmann, besitze jedoch noch einen vernüftigen menschenverstand.

Du bekommst doch in dk mit deinem hund keine probleme - wenn du ihn an der leine führst außer du denkst - hund mal laufen lassen und stöckchen aus dem wasser holen. Da tritt dann die gefahr auf, dass ein anderer hund, der auch nicht angeleint ist zu deinem läuft und alles killt, was er erwischt, das kann für dich dann auch gefährlich werden. 
Nun sag nicht als tierfreund, das wird nicht passieren, dieses hast du nicht im griff. 

Wobei einige sicherlich jetzt denken mit schwund ist zu rechnen - das sind die schwachen bzw. ganz starken - denen gefällt dieses gesetz  gar nicht, da sie mit ihrem hund nicht mehr stärke zeigen können.

@ mathei 2005
wie ich lese, war das doch ein toller fangtag - wünsch dir weiterhin mit sohnemann viel erfolg und pass auf beim rausholen der heringe, dass du einen dackel von einem beobachter nicht erschreckst, wenn die fische durch die luft fliegen, der dann aus angst deinen sohnemann in die beine beißt. Das kann alles passieren  auch wenn er angeleint ist.|supergri|supergri|supergri
Gruß


----------



## AAlfänger (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> Ich verstehe dieses nicht, wenn der hund an der leine geführt wird, treten keine probleme auf. Außerdem geht es doch um ganz bestimmte hunderassen - die unter den "kampfhunden" laufen bzw. so aussehen und keine papiere haben.
> Aber ich gebe dir recht, auch bei einem rassehund mit papiere, dürfte normal nichts passieren, aber man weiß ja nie -  wenn man ihn laufen läßt.
> Es geht hier um leinenpflicht und um bestimmte hunderassen, da in den letzten jahren u.a. auch am strand mehrere menschen angefallen wurden, mit todesfolge, weil der besitzer seine hunde nicht im griff hatte bzw. an der leine.
> Ich habe 30 jahre hunde gehabt und bin ein tierfreund ersten ranges, jedoch würde ich ihn sofort erschießen, wenn ich eine pistole hätte, wenn das kind was bei mir ist, vom hund angegriffen würde, wie es in dk passiert ist - es wurde förmlich zerissen.
> ...


Das ist absolut auf den Punkt gebracht und kann es nicht besser formulieren!!!!!!!!!:vik: einfach ein super Beitrag, den sich einige Hundebesitzer mal genau durchlesen und verinnerlichen sollten#6
Gruß AAlfänger


----------



## mathei (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

werden jetzt auch noch mal ne runde in den hafen. man ist das windig heute. ob ein angeln überhaupt möglich ist.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

""Du bekommst doch in dk mit deinem hund keine probleme - wenn du ihn an der leine führst außer du denkst - hund mal laufen lassen und stöckchen aus dem wasser holen. Da tritt dann die gefahr auf, dass ein anderer hund, der auch nicht angeleint ist zu deinem läuft und alles killt, was er erwischt, das kann für dich dann auch gefährlich werden. 
Nun sag nicht als tierfreund, das wird nicht passieren, dieses hast du nicht im griff. ""

na ja Otto,
auch wenn ich meinen Kampfdackel mit der Leine ans Wasser führe und Stöckchen werfe bin ich nicht auf der sicheren Seite.
Es geht ja nun mal auch nicht um die Hunde die Touristen normalerweise als Familienhund dabei haben, sondern um verhaltensgestörte Selbstbewusstseinssteigernde Listenhunde und Hunde die in Beissereien verwickelt wurden..
Wobei es nicht nur den treffen kann der angefangen hat sondern auch den der sich nur wehrt.
Versuch da mal ne klare Grenze zu ziehen. Da dieses dann von Polizeibeamten gemacht wird ( denen ich jetzt mal mangelnde Kompetenz unterstelle) kann der Hund sehr schnell weg sein.

Also immer schön auf seinen Hund und auf das Umfeld aufpassen, Rücksicht auf andere Strandbesucher nehmen und der Urlaub nimmt ein schönes Ende.
Ich werde jedenfalls nächste Woche mit meinem Welpen an den Strand gehen und sie kontrolliert laufen lassen.
viele Grüße
Carsten


----------



## blue1887 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

rein Angeltechnisch geht heute nix bei dem Wind...ne halbe Stunde auf Hering...fliegst bald weg...................


----------



## mathei (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

ja der wind heute. war nur kurz schauen. alle nur am tüddeln. bin dann mal für 2 std. an den forellensee richtung tarn gefahren. leider kein fischkontakt. das mit den 2 ruten für 2 std und 8 € kann ich hiermit aber bestätigen.


----------



## Tim1983 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> ja der wind heute. war nur kurz schauen. alle nur am tüddeln. bin dann mal für 2 std. an den forellensee richtung tarn gefahren. leider kein fischkontakt. das mit den 2 ruten für 2 std und 8 € kann ich hiermit aber bestätigen.



Hätte mich auch gewundert wenn der Betreiber das von April bis Mai ändern würde.


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

*Hallo Otto (Lac),#h*



|birthday:



*zu Deinen 70sten.*




*Bleibe weiterhin ein kritischer Geist, und pass auf Deine*
*Gesundheit auf !!!!!!*


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Da schliesse ich mich Jürgen doch gleich mal an!

Ein dickes "Happy Birthday/Glædelig fødselsdag" an Otto!

Bleib gesund, lass Dich reich beschenken und feier schön! #h|schild-g|laola:


----------



## mottejm (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo, wir sind auch seit einer Woche in HS. An der Schleusse geht eigentlich immer was. Heute ist auch der Wind nicht mehr so stark. Wir sind mit den Kindern da und da wir's auch mal was anderses gemacht, nicht nur Angeln.
Die Ausbeute bis jetzt: Gut 100 Heringe, 18 Hornis, 12 Forellen in No. Davon vorgestern 8 in 3 Stunden.
Die Truhe ist fast voll, was will man mehr.
An der Schneusse: Foirdseite da geht nur Hering, auf der Meerseite sind Hornies und Heringe. 
Wir werden es jetzt nochmal an der Schleusse versuchen.

Und natürlich auch alles Gute an Otto, auch wenn wir uns noch nicht persònlich kennen, aber weiter so informative Berichte hier, danke

Jürgen


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hej Otto,
auch von mir ein herzlichen Glückwunsch|laola:

vielleicht sieht man sich ja nächste Woche.

vh
Carsten


----------



## mathei (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

herzlichen glückwunsch auch von mir.


----------



## anschmu (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Otto !  |schild-g und alles Gute zum Geburtstag !|birthday:


----------



## blue1887 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

moin,da ich heute nach ner halben Stunde in der Brandung abgebrochen habe...selbst 220Gramm Kralle hielt nicht,habe ich mich von 14.00-18.00 auf den Molenkopf der Hafeneinfahrt verkrochen,selbst da musste 150Gramm herhalten,da die Schleuse geöffnet war...es gab keine Platten aber 3 Dorsche ...leider untermassig und tatsächlich 2 Aale von 50 und 52cm auf Wattwurm -Garnele....so morgen denn nochmal auf Hering,bevor es Samstag nach Hause geht..
Petri Heil


----------



## mathei (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

werde wohl morgen auch noch mal auf hering. bin heute 3 x hingefahren. immer auf die schleuse. war die den ganzen tag auf ?


----------



## Michael_05er (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch an Otto! Feier schön, aber nicht zu wild 
Viele Grüße,
Michael


----------



## forellen tommy (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

hy otto auch von mir alles gute 


war heute auch an der schleuse warnicht der brüller 

morgen werde ich es noch mal versuchen und hoffe das mein eimer voll wird 
lg tommy


----------



## okram24 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Auch auf diesem Wege möchte ich Dir heute noch mal alles Gute wünschen, lieber Otto und vor allen Dingen viel Gesundheit, damit wir noch viele interessante Berichte von dir lesen und noch viele Sommer gemeinsam angeln können!!!

Gruß und bis bald in HS
Marko


----------



## forellen tommy (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

hy sind die schleusen zu


----------



## mathei (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

im moment ja. aber ändert sich ja ständig


----------



## forellen tommy (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> im moment ja. aber ändert sich ja ständig


wunderbar dann fahren wir jetzt mal los und machen noch mal den eimer voll
|bla::m


----------



## mathei (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

so eine woche urlaub ist vorbei. hat uns sehr gut hier gefallen in hs. werden spätestens nächstes jahr wiederkommen. heute gab es noch mal hering. damit ist der jahres-vorrat voll und ich muß zuhause nicht noch mal los und kann mich auf andere fischsorten konzentrieren.
heute war es sehr spannend mit den robben. konnte 2 x meinen hering retten.  #h


----------



## Angelprofesor (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> *Hallo Otto (Lac),#h*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



#h Das wunsche ich dem "Alten Zausel" auch von ganzen Herzen. *Otto *bleibe uns noch lange,lange erhalten.#g
Gruss aus Kroatien
Vladi


----------



## blue1887 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

so heute nochmal von 20.00-21.30 den Eimer voll gemacht mit Hering#6,morgen denn Heimreise und in Oktober denn nochmal ne Woche HS...Petri Heil.....#h


----------



## porscher (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

so bin gerade angekommen und erstmal die sachen ausgepackt. heute wird nur noch fussball geschaut und der BVB-Sieg gefeiert. Ab Morgen wird dann auch geangelt! Petri an alle die momentan auch hier sind!


----------



## wulliw (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Auch gut angekommen . Fahrt war super. Die bahn leer . Nach dem regen ist ja nun die sonne auch da.was will man mehr. Fehlt nur noch der fisch und ein sieg der schwarz -gelben .
Prost:q#6


----------



## angler1996 (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin und Perti nach DK
Sacht mal, wo gibt es eigentlich aktuell zwischen Nymindegab und Sondervig Watti's zu kaufen?
( außer in Hvide Sande)
Danke

Gruß A.


----------



## porscher (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Ich habe heute am Vormittag an der Meerseite der Schleuse ein paar Heringe zu verhaftet. Das klappte auch bei zum Teil offenen Schleusentoren ganz gut. Hatte dann am Ende 39 Heringe und einen Hornhecht als Beifang am Paternoster. Das ist für den Eigenverbrauch völlig ausreichend. Einige konnten mal wieder die Eimer und Tüten nicht voll genug bekommen. Es war ganz gut was los, aber nicht zu voll. Direkt an der Schleuse wurden die Hornhechte in Massen absichtlich mit den Heringspaternostern gerissen. Das Wetter ist wie man auf den Bildern sieht, großartig. Den ganzen Tag scheint die Sonne.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> *Hallo Otto (Lac),#h*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



glückwunsch nachträglich

jürgen liest meine pns nicht mehr ?

lg


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



porscher schrieb:


> Ich habe heute am Vormittag an der Meerseite der Schleuse ein paar Heringe zu verhaftet. Das klappte auch bei zum Teil offenen Schleusentoren ganz gut. Hatte dann am Ende 39 Heringe und einen Hornhecht als Beifang am Paternoster. Das ist für den Eigenverbrauch völlig ausreichend. Einige konnten mal wieder die Eimer und Tüten nicht voll genug bekommen. Es war ganz gut was los, aber nicht zu voll. Direkt an der Schleuse wurden die Hornhechte in Massen absichtlich mit den Heringspaternostern gerissen. Das Wetter ist wie man auf den Bildern sieht, großartig. Den ganzen Tag scheint die Sonne.




hallo wir waren letzte woche ja da, und es lief nur gut wenn die schleusen auf waren.

lg


----------



## wulliw (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Na toll. Den zweiten tag hier und liege mit grippeund fieber in der kiste.:c:cUnd das  bei dem wetter


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



wulliw schrieb:


> Na toll. Den zweiten tag hier und liege mit grippeund fieber in der kiste.:c:cUnd das  bei dem wetter



das ja kacke:r


----------



## AAlfänger (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



wulliw schrieb:


> Na toll. Den zweiten tag hier und liege mit grippeund fieber in der kiste.:c:cUnd das  bei dem wetter


Durchhalten und nicht aufgeben, es kann nur besser werden#h, wenn du hier währst hättest du auch schon Schwimmhäute zwischen den Zehen! Du wirst schon deine Fische fangen. Wie ich schon sagte, der Teich direkt an der Schleuse und dann mit Pose und Pilotkugel und 30 cm Vorfach und 12er Haken. Genau dort, wo der kleine und große Teich getrennt sind. 2 Maden oder Würmer und dann klappt das.#6

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Tim1983 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



wulliw schrieb:


> Na toll. Den zweiten tag hier und liege mit grippeund fieber in der kiste.:c:cUnd das  bei dem wetter



Hey Andi, 
sowas ist natürlich blöd, dann wünsche ich Dir schon mal gute Besserung.

Schöne Grüße
Tim


----------



## wulliw (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

moinsen.

auf dem wege der besserung. fieber schon wieder fast weg. nur der hals streikt noch.|krank:|krank: wie geht es heute an der schleuse? wollte vielleicht heute abend nen versuch starten. 
bis denne 
euer wulli#h#h


----------



## goldfischfussball (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Für diejenigen, die nicht bei geöffneten Schleusentoren angeln wollen, lohnt sich der Blick auf den Link:
http://www.hyde.dk/kdi/vejrstation.asp
Wenn bei Gennemstöming die Mengenangabe satt drei-stellig ist, sind die Tore offen. Die Angabe daneben zeigt die Richtung der Strömung an.


----------



## goldfischfussball (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Der Gezeitenkalender 2013 findet ihr hier:
http://kottfritid.dk/pdf/tidevand_2013_web.pdf

nun noch ein schönes Fischen, bin Morgen wieder um 06:00 an der Schleuse (wenn die Tore geschlossen sind)#h


----------



## worker_one (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin,

ich fahre mit der Familie am 07.06. für 2 Wochen nach HS.
Wir haben ein Haus in Bjerregard.
Da soll man ja ganz gut auf Platte fischen können. Wann ist da die beste Tageszeit? Morgen? Abends? Oder den ganzen Tag über?|supergri

Was kann ich von den Molen in HS fangen? 

Gibt es im Hafen ein paar Stellen die nicht so überlaufen sind, man aber dennoch den einen oder anderen Hering fangen kann.
Mein 5-Jähriger Sohn kann zwar schon ganz gut werfen, aber nicht unbedingt immer geradeaus . Will da Stress mit den Hardcore-Pottis vermeiden...:g

Gibt es gute Stellen im Fjord für Süßwasser-Räuber?


----------



## Michael_05er (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo worker_one,
ich bin kein Brandungs-Experte, aber ich würde es auf Plattfisch vor allem um den Gezeitenwechsel herum versuchen. Der Gezeitenkalender ist ja gerade verlinkt worden. Die Abendstunden sind sicher auch einen Versuch wert, aber Du solltest damit rechnen, dass es erst sehr spät dunkel wird. Das hat mich beim ersten Urlaub echt irritiert, dass man um halb zwölf noch ohne Taschenlampe mit dem Hund raus konnte und um fünf schon wieder von der Sonne geweckt wurde |supergri

Die Molen sind gerade umgebaut worden (oder noch im Umbau?), da wird es schwer, Erfahrungsberichte zu bekommen. Du würdest aber allen hier einen großen Gefallen tun, wenn Du dort mal angelst (oder Anglern zuschaust) und Erfahrungen berichtest. Für Makrelen wird es noch zu früh sein, aber vielleicht kann man auch dort Hornhecht fangen?

Zum Heringsangeln kannst Du auch ein paar Meter von der Schleuse weg vom Ufer aus angeln. Wenn Dein Sohnemann halbwegs weit werfen kann, sollte man auch von da aus Heringe bekommen. Ansonsten gibt es da viele Profi-Schrägwerfer, die Deinen Sohn locker in die Tasche stecken #q

Im südlichen Zipfel des Fjordes gibt es gute Chancen auf Hecht und Barsch, die Stege bei den Ese-Häusern sind z.B. sehr beliebt. Die "Teiche" südlich der Straße waren auch ein guter Tipp, aber da könnte es neuerdings einen Zaun geben, der Probleme bereitet. Insgsamt gibt es dort viel Schilf, Wurm (für Barsch) oder Köderfisch (Hecht) sind da zu empfehlen.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## worker_one (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Danke Michael,

hab gelesen, dass du da erfolgreich mit Buttlöffel warst. Das würde mir als Spinfischer doch eher zusagen. Hab ich bis jetzt aber noch nicht gemacht.
Gibts da "spezielle" Techniken?
Zum Thema Gezeiten: Ich war bisher immer an der Ostsee. Ist da an der Nordseeküste das Wasser richtig weg, so wie bei uns im Wattenmeer. Oder wie muss ich mir das vorstellen?

Lg Jan


----------



## Michael_05er (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hi Jan,
das Angeln mit Buttlöffel ist ganz unkompliziert, man kann mit ein paar Buttlöffeln, einer Spule Schnur, einem Päckchen Haken und ein paar Würmern losziehen und Spaß haben. Hier findest du viel Infos und auch ein Video zu dem Thema. Buttlöffel gibts da auch zu kaufen. Der-norden-angelt ist so ein bisschen der "Buttlöffel-Papst", schau dich da mal um. Zur Technik gibt es nicht viel zu sagen, rausfeuern und reinkurbeln, jiggen, abdriften lassen, einfach etwas experimentieren. Wurfweiten von 100m brauchst Du sicher nicht, es reichen oft auch 30m.

Der Tidenhub ist in Westjütland nicht so gewaltig, dass viel Wattenmeer frei liegt. Einen Unterschied sieht man aber schon, dementsprechend gibt es beim Gezeitenwechsel kräftige Strömungen. Da sollte man bei badenden Kindern vielleicht etwas aufpassen, aber meine Hoffnung wäre, dass dann die Fische etwas aktiver sind, da neben unvorsichtigen Badegästen auch Nahrung freigespült und mitgenommen wird. Oft findest Du auch richtige Rinnen, in denen das Wasser der Wellen gesammelt zurückfließt, die würde ich auf jeden Fall befischen. Mir hat einfach gefallen, dass man mit wenig Gepäck am Strand entlangwandern und seine Würfe machen kann.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## worker_one (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Super danke!

Hast du noch Tipps zu vernüftigen (und günstigen) Restaurants in der Gegend?


----------



## Michael_05er (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Jetzt wirds schwierig  Wir waren bisher immer in Argab, das ist etwas nördlicher und sehr nah an Hvide Sande. Deswegen waren wir (wenn wir auswärts gegessen haben) immer in Hvide Sande. Dort gibt es z.B. die Hvide Sande Räucherei wo man Fisch essen, aber auch einfach kaufen und selber grillen kann. Wenn es z.B. Tunfisch oder Schwertfisch für den Grill sein soll und Du gerade selber keinen gefangen hast kannst Du da ganz gut einkaufen. Direkt auf der Rückseite des Gebäudes ist die Pizzeria Bella Italia, dort waren wir leider nicht (irgendwie hatten die Anfang Juni nicht immer geöffnet), aber die Pizza ist recht günstig und angeblich recht gut (ich glaube, J.Breithardt hat sie empfohlen). Wir waren hier Pizza essen, das war auch ganz gut. Ich meine das Restaurant auf der Fjordseite, nicht das gegenüber, das haben wir eher als "merkwürdig" in Erinnerung! Zu guter letzt waren wir noch im Restaurant under broen essen, das ist etwas vornehmer. Lecker, aber nix für den ganz großen Hunger.

Ich bin kein erfahrener "Essen-geher", aber insgesamt ist essen gehen in DK nicht ganz billig. Sonderangebote wie die 49DKK-Pizza bei Bella italia sind da nach meinem Empfinden eher eine Ausnahme.

Von Bjerregard aus liegt Nymindegab näher, aber da war ich nie essen, da für uns Hvide Sande einfach näher war. Da wir dieses Jahr im September zum ersten mal ebenfalls in Bjerregard wohnen werden, würde ich mich aber über ein paar Tipps freuen. Ich will nicht jedesmal bis Hvide Sande fahren, um Brötchen zu holen...

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> aber die Pizza ist recht günstig und angeblich recht gut (*ich glaube, J.Breithardt hat sie empfohlen)*.Grüße,
> Michael


 

Hallo Michael,#h


stimmt, ich war es. Ist aber Stand 2011. Was seitdem nicht 
mehr dort.:m


----------



## wulliw (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moinsen .
Wer von euch ist denn morgen früh gegen 6.00 an der schleuse.?
Habe meine grippe wieder abgelegt und möchte morgen mal angreifen.
Gruss wulli#h


----------



## wulliw (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

heute morgen in drei stunden , bei gemütlichen angeln  , 84 heringe . (seeseite)
geht doch . morgen früh vielleicht noch mal los  . dann mit frauchen zusammen


----------



## mathei (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

petri, nach überstandener grippe. super, weiter so.


----------



## wulliw (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

danke dir. war aber echt ne sch.....,
da ist man endlich hier , hat am wochenende das geilste wetter , und dann das . aber jetzt wird es nachgeholt|supergri|supergri


----------



## porscher (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hier mal ein paar aktuelle Bilder von der Schleuse vom Dienstag. Habe selber nicht gefischt, aber es läuft wohl sehr gut. Die Hornhechte sind mittlerweile auch in Massen vor Ort. Leider wird viel mit den Heringsvorfächern gerissen.
An den Forellengewässern in der Umgebung läuft leider nicht viel.
Ich war selber einmal in Argab und einmal in Nymindegab, jeweils für 3 Stunden und haben keine einzige Forelle erwischt. Habe mit einigen Angler an den Seen gesprochen und die berichteten auch von schlechten Fängen. Am Samstag geht es wieder nach Hause. Dickes Petri an alle die momentan vor Ort sind!


----------



## wulliw (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Werde morgen auch mal auf Hornis gehen.
Aber wie sich das gehört. Feine matchrute, 20er mono, sbiro und pilotkugel. Einzelhaken mit garnele#6


----------



## porscher (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

komme gerade vom strand. Die Plattfische sind selbst bei windstille und leichtem Ostwind in Beisslaune. 13 Stück gefangen. Aber leider auch viele kleine Fische dabei.


----------



## IceBear2k6 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Das klingt doch schön, wie hast du geangelt, mit Paternosta oder mit Buttlöffel oder ganz anders?


----------



## porscher (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

ganz simpel mit einem vorfach für plattfische(2 Haken).


----------



## porscher (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

habe gestern noch 30 Heringe auf der fjordseite verhaftet. Diese landeten heute gebraten als Filet in der Pfanne. Echt lecker. Morgen gehts leider schon nach Hause.


----------



## worker_one (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Petri zu den Fängen! 
Wo hast du die Platten gefangen?


----------



## LAC (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo, |wavey:
zuerst möchte ich mich - für die geburtstagsgrüße -  bei allen bordies bedanken. 
War außer lande und konnte leider nicht schneller antworten, habe eine kleine kulturreise gemacht, in der provinz granada und in cuevas del campo, eine woche in einer höhle gelebt  - wollte mal wissen in meinem alter, wie es aussieht wenn man unter der erde liegen muss   und wie es im himmel ausieht, war auch auf höchste bergstrasse europas in der serra nevada. 
Nicht schlecht - war super, da ich mit der außenwelt noch verbunden war,  bin reichlich km gefahren und mich förmlich nur von fisch und tapas ernährt.  Ein angler hatte mich eingeladen zum angeln im lake negratin - dort sind dicke und reichlich karpfen drin. 
gruß


----------



## mathei (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

otto, ich kann dir sagen wie es in der hölle aussieht. das möchtest du nicht wissen. also bleib hier


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo, |wavey:
> zuerst möchte ich mich - für die geburtstagsgrüße - bei allen bordies bedanken.
> War außer lande und konnte leider nicht schneller antworten, habe eine kleine kulturreise gemacht, in der provinz granada und in cuevas del campo, *eine woche in einer höhle gelebt - wollte mal wissen in meinem alter, wie es aussieht wenn man unter der erde liegen muss * und wie es im himmel ausieht, war auch auf höchste bergstrasse europas in der serra nevada.
> Nicht schlecht - war super, da ich mit der außenwelt noch verbunden war, bin reichlich km gefahren und mich förmlich nur von fisch und tapas ernährt. Ein angler hatte mich eingeladen zum angeln im lake negratin - dort sind dicke und reichlich karpfen drin.
> gruß


 


Otto,#h

wenn ich an deine diversen Baustellen denke, du bist es doch
gewohnt unter der Erde zu wohnen.:q:q


----------



## goldfischfussball (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Heringe und Hornis sind noch in Masen da 
Meistens beißen sie beim Absinken des Vorfachs, also möglichst leichte Bleie verwenden. Ach ja, wenn ihr ein gut besetztes Paternasta habt, es dann kurz und heftig ruckt, dann hat ein Seehund genascht... KEIN Scherz.
Das war es für dieses Jahr im Frühsommer in HS, Eisfach mit Heringen und Hornis gefüllt... ab nach Hause und tschüß bis bald, wenn die Makrelen da sind


----------



## LAC (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Mathei 2005

Unsere welt ist förmlich schon eine hölle, die kenne ich gut, nun bin ich chemisch gereinigt und in der richtigen hölle, da treffen sich die ganz wilden, da geht es richtig zur sache -  schon hieronymusch bosch hat dieses erkannt und um 1480 bildlich festgehalten  Ich glaube, dass ich mir auch dort einen guten spielplatz schaffen werde.
Da ging schon damals die post ab - im zeitalter von geiz ist geil und sportclips, ist dort in der nacht die hölle los, gegenüber im himmel, wo nur die ganz reinen  landen. Ich meine nicht die mit den bügelfalten, sondern die innerlich reinen - da ist ja kaum was los, denn wer ist heute noch innerlich rein.  
http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Hieronymus_Bosch_-_The_Garden_of_Earthly_Delights_-_Hell.jpg

@ Jürgen Breithardt
Jürgen, das ist richtig, inzwischen ist jedoch die baustelle fertig und ich könnte mich dort reinlegen - werde dann noch mit erco leuchten angestrahlt und die besucher stehen mit gespreizten beinen über mir auf eine glasscheibe.
Ich könnte aus der höhle die frauen dann unterm rock schauen, solch eine aussicht hat nicht jeder, da sieht man den himmel auf erden und ich könnten neue lebensgefühle kommen und der defi springt an.  Könnte mich auch haltbar machen und mit formalin spritzen oder prof. von hagens macht von mir eine plastination,  ich werde dann in scheiben geschnitten und verkauft. 
http://www.vonhagens-plastination.com/de/teaching-specimens/rumpfscheibe
Wenn es dunkel und still wird um mich herum, zerreissen sie sich dann die mäuler. 
Es kann aber auch ganz anders kommen, z.b. dass wir in der zwischenzeit eine überbevölkerung auf der welt haben d.h. nichts mehr zu fressen für die bevölkerung und der kanibalismus eine neue blütezeit bekommen hat. Dann wird man noch um mich kämpfen, damit ihr hunger gestillt wird - ich mache mich dann nur noch bemerkbar, durch blähungen in penedranter form    halt fischgeruch nach bordie art - all dies ist rein menschlich.
Grüsse dich,  :m


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Mathei 2005
> 
> Unsere welt ist förmlich schon eine hölle, die kenne ich gut, nun bin ich chemisch gereinigt und in der richtigen hölle, da treffen sich die ganz wilden, da geht es richtig zur sache - schon hieronymusch bosch hat dieses erkannt und um 1480 bildlich festgehalten  Ich glaube, dass ich mir auch dort einen guten spielplatz schaffen werde.
> Da ging schon damals die post ab - im zeitalter von geiz ist geil und sportclips, ist dort in der nacht die hölle los, gegenüber im himmel, wo nur die ganz reinen landen. Ich meine nicht die mit den bügelfalten, sondern die innerlich reinen - da ist ja kaum was los, denn wer ist heute noch innerlich rein.
> ...


 

Otto,#h

auf Minusgeschäfte lässt sich noch nicht mal dieser schräge
Vogel ein.#d|supergri


----------



## LAC (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Jürgen - richtig - dann müsse die scheiben kostenlos als flugscheiben (frisbee) verteilt werden


----------



## LAC (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

War gestern mal ein stündchen angeln in hvide sande auf der nördlichn fjordseite. Reichlich nordwestwind war angesagt bzw. war um 18 uhr und als erstes musste ich meinen fischeimer, der vom wind baden ging aus dem  wassser angeln - hat geklapt. 31 heringe, die nicht besonders groß waren außer 6 mit beachtlicher größe  habe ich gelandet. 
Es waren nocht viele angler dort.


----------



## IceBear2k6 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

ja, die letzten 2 tage sind dort kaum leute... auf der meerseite sind meist gar keine. und soweit ich das gesehen habe, wird auch nicht viel gefangen...

ich will mal gucken, vielleicht probiere ichs heute mal auf scholle vom strand aus


----------



## LAC (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ IceBear2k6
auf der meerseite waren keine angler im bereich der schleuse, weil bei westwind sie mehr mit dem wind kämpfen als mit den fischen.
So wird es auch bei dir heute beim meeresangeln sein, wobei ich dir es nicht wünsche, denn die schollen kommen wie fliegende untertassen an land,|supergri wobei ich glaube, dass deine ganze montage mehr an land liegt als eine scholle.
Wobei nachts der wind nicht so stark ist und die chancen - welche zu fangen - größer sind.


----------



## rainzor (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin,

bin auch mal wieder vor Ort.
Das Wetter ist echt klasse, den ganzen Tag Sonne. Allerdings ist der von Otto schon angesprochene Nordost-Wind recht stark und saukalt.

Zum Angeln:
Hab' es gestern im Fjord mal auf Hecht versucht, leider null Erfolg. Stippen auf Köderfisch hat noch recht gut geklappt, aber die Hechte wollten nicht.

Heute dann zu den Heringen. Auf der Fjordseite standen sie dicht an dicht, aber auf der Meerseite war ich am Anfang ganz alleine. Später kamen dann noch 2 Angler dazu. Der Fangerfolg war so mittelprächtig, 21 Stück in 1,5 Std.
Und auch mein Eimer ist baden gegangen, konnte ihn aber auch retten.

Heute Nachmittag wollte ich dann noch zum südlichsten Ausläufer, der noch mit dem Auto erreichbar ist. Aber Pustekuchen, auch dieser ist jetzt eingezäunt. Es werden immer weniger Stellen, wo der Fjord noch beangelt werden kann.

@Otto
Die Stelle, die du mir mal gezeigt hast, mit den stehenden Balken im Wasser, ist jetzt auch nicht mehr erreichbar.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Tim1983 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hey,
wie kommt es das alles umzäunt wird in der Region?
Hat da jemand eine Erklärung für?

Schöne Grüße
Tim


----------



## LAC (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Rainzor
Rainer, das mit der einzäunung muss einen grund haben.  Nun habe ich mich noch nicht schlau gemacht, warum es gemacht wurde, weil mich das nicht so interessiert, da für mich brennnesseln, weidezäune, entwässerungsgräben oder kühe keine hindernisse sind. Ich kann am fjord überall angeln, da ich auch vor der schilfkante mich bewegen kann.
Werde mich aber noch schlau machen - wie ich es schon mal gepostet habe, wenn ich den richtigen ansprechpartner treffe. 
Momentan sind im bereich der esehäuser, pferde am grasen im südlich eingezäunten bereich.
Sie halten das gras kurz d.h. das gebiet wird dann mehr als brutpätze für vögel angenommen, wie es im vogelschutzgebiet tipperne auch gemacht wird - dort werden die felder noch bewirtschaftet d.h. kühe halten dort das gras kurz. Stare benötigen z.b. kurzes gras und wir haben hier reichlich davon. als schwarze sonne, werden diese vogelschwärme hier genannt.
https://www.google.com/search?hl=de&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1024&bih=619&q=stare+schwarze+
Nun haben wir ja hier an der küste große probleme auch mit den heidepflanzen d.h. erika-arten, sie werden befallen, krank und sterben ab. Man bekommt es nicht richtig im griff und mit chemie ist es ein problem, nun versucht man seit zwei jahren ganze gebiete wo erica-pflanzen wachsen, durch abrennen der pflanze, dass man es im griff bekommt, die pilzerkrankungen sowie die dickmaulrüssler und ihre larven werden dadurch vernichtet. Nun kan man nicht alles abflämmen, und es kann ja sein - wenn ich mal spinne - dass diese einzäunung etwas damit zu tun hat, weil man versuche starten will.

Jedenfalls ist dieser zaun nicht für angler gemacht, dass sie dieses gebiet nicht mehr betreten  - so glaube ich,  obwohl es u.a. ein laichgebiet im fjord ist für den helt (schnäpelart). Denn gerade diese stellen haben ein sehr großen wasseraustausch - die verbindung unter der brücke ist ja wie ein fließgewässer. bzw. das verbindungsrohr unter der strasse.
Dort angeln ja immer welche - auch wenn der helt schonzeit hat.

Noch stehen dort keine verbotstafeln - deswegen kann man dort angeln.
Dort wächst aber auch reed, es kann sein, dass man dieses nutzen will bevor die angler es platt getrampelt haben.
Alles ist möglich|supergri|supergri


----------



## kfs (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo
Wir sind anfang Juli in Hvide Sande und 
ich möchte in der Brandung auf Scholle angeln.
Nun wollte ich mir Buttlöffel zulegen ,kann mir jemand einen Tip
geben welche Farben ?
Will ja nicht alle Farben kaufen


----------



## rainzor (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Otto,
die Pferde hatte ich auch schon gesehen. Ich vermute auch irgend eine Renaturierungsmaßnahme. Deine Theorie mit dem Reed kann nicht stimmen, denn das wird von den Pferden total niedergetrampelt.
Auch der neue Zaun am hinteren Ausläufer ist ein Elektrozaun, ich vermute, auch da sollen Tiere weiden.

Pferde stören ja nicht wirklich, aber wenn da so ein riesen Bulle steht, ist es wohl besser, nicht hinter den Zaun zu gehen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## microplanet (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Zusammen,

bin die letzten beiden Augustwochen etwas südlich von Hvide Sande. Werde dann mein Glück beim Brandungsangeln auf Platte versuchen.

Da ich noch nie dort war eine Frage zu den benötigten Wattwürmern. Kann man die bei Ebbe dort graben oder "reicht" die Ebbe dafür nicht aus? Vielleicht noch die Frage hinterher, wo kann man die Wattis in Hvide Sande kaufen bzw. wie sind da so in etwa die Preise?

Wäre toll, wenn mir jemand Infos geben könnte....

LG,
Manfred


----------



## Michael_05er (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hi Manfred,
so viel Watt wird nicht freigelegt, um Wattwürmer zu graben. Bei Kott Fritid (am Kreisel) in Hvide Sande gibt es Watt- und Seeringelwürmer. An Preise kann ich mich nicht erinern, aber vielleicht kann einer der vor Ort ist was sagen? 
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## microplanet (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Michael,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort, da kann ich ja meine Grabegabel zu Hause lassen.... 

Falls noch jemand was zu den Preisen sagen kann, würde ich mich freuen.

LG
Manfred


----------



## uweseeler (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



microplanet schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort, da kann ich ja meine Grabegabel zu Hause lassen....
> 
> ...


 
Habe vor zwei Wochen noch 50 Kronen für eine Portion Wattwürmer bezahlt - das waren gut 20 Stück.


----------



## microplanet (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



uweseeler schrieb:


> Habe vor zwei Wochen noch 50 Kronen für eine Portion Wattwürmer bezahlt - das waren gut 20 Stück.


 

....ok, vielen Dank, dann weiß ich was auf mich zukommt!


----------



## LAC (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Rainzor
Rainer, da hast du natürlich recht, wenn pferde dort weiden, kann man kein reed mehr ernten bzw. schneiden. Wusste nicht, dass es ein elektrozaun ist, der ist natürlich für tiere gedacht wobei meistens ja jungkühe auf den weiden sind darunter auch jungbullen, die halt spielerisch noch veranlagt sind, zwar neugierig aber eine schreckhafte bewegung und sie rennen davon. Die reinen Milchkühe  - können ja kaum laufen. *lach 
Wobei ein alter bulle, gefährlich werden kann - aber solch eine situation, dass er zum angriff startet, die erkennt z.b. ein torero im vorfeld, ob die angler diese fähigkeiten haben wie ein  bullfighter bezweifele ich, deshalb sollen sie schön vor dem zaun bleiben. Außerdem können einige gar keinen bullen von einer jungkuh unterscheiden.
Pferde machen keine probleme, aber auch ein pferd kann dir einen pferdekuss mit den beinen geben.
Ich werde mich mal schlau machen und dann berichte ich, warum dort alles eingezäunt wurde.
Gruß und ich wünsche dir noch gute fänge.

@ microplanet
Manfred - etwas südlicher von hvide sande ist kein watt, dieses fängt erst südlich von der westlichsten spitze dänemarks (skallingen) an - die ho bucht fällt schon trocken, und zählt mit zum naturschutzgebiet wattenmeer, wo man keine wattwürmer graben darf.
Der einzige der wattwürmer in dänemark hier graben darf, und eine genehmigung dafür hat, ist unser lieber angelfreund fritz (kott in hvide sande) er hat förmlich einen vertrieb und beliefert alle geschäfte und auch die in deutschland, da er ja auch in deutschland vertreten ist mit angelgeschäfte. Wie die preise sind kann ich dir nicht sagen - es kann sein, dass sie schwanken wie die benzinpreise. Nun benötigst du ja frische, d.h. du  kannst sie nur dort vor ort kaufen oder du fährst 50 km und mehr und kauft dir in esbjerg welche - die auch von kott stammen.
Die preise halten sich aber noch im rahmen .


----------



## rainzor (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Otto,

auch der Zaun vorn bei den Pferden ist ein Elektrozaun. Kann man aber nicht erkennen, keine Isolatoren oder ähnliches. Aber ich hab' mich dran festgehalten.....:c

Ich war auch schon auf der Weide zum Angeln. Sie kommen gleich an, 3 halten aber Abstand. Nur eines kommt dicht ran und läßt sich sogar anfassen.


HS aktuell:

Heute Vormittag fast windstill, aber Mittag wieder steifer Nordost. Den ganzen Tag blauer Himmel.

An der Heringsfront wieder das gleiche Bild, Fjordseite total voll, Meerseite richtig gut Platz. Beißen  tun sie heute auch besser, 50 Stück in einer Stunde. Hornhechte habe ich keine gesehen.
Nachmittags noch mal zum Fjord, ein bisschen stippen. Lief recht gut, ein paar Rotfedern und jede Menge Barsche, auch einige um die 20cm.
Am Steg bei Nymindegab trieb ein toter Brassen, ca. 40-45cm. Ich angle ja nun schon seit einigen Jahren im Fjord, aber einen Brassen hab ich hier noch nicht gefangen. 

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## IceBear2k6 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Heute Mittag/Nachmittag war ich auch an der Schleuse (Meerseite) und habe gefangen wie doof. Erster wurf gab gleich 3 auf einmal und das ging die ganze zeit so weiter... Hab mit meiner Freundin zusammen in kurzer zeit 60 Stück rausgezogen. Nur die doofen Seehunde haben mir immer wieder die Fische von Haken geholt.
Hornhechte habe ich viele im Wasser direkt vom Plateau aus gesehen, direkt am Ufer. Aber gefangen würde in der zeit, in der ich vor Ort war, nur einer.

Eigentlich wollte ich es heute nochmal vom Strand aus probieren, aber nach der ganzen Reinigung / küchenfertig machen / vakuumieren habe ich irgendwie gerade keine Lust mich aufzuraffen 
Gestern habe ich übrigens 2 klitzekleine Schollen gefangen... Aber so stürmisch wie es war, ging nicht mehr viel an den Haken.


----------



## rainzor (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Warst du derjenige, der nach dem Zusammenpacken noch etwas bei dem Radfahrer gekauft hat?
Die meisten anderen haben ja eher mäßig gefangen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## mathei (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

20 wattis bei kott 50 kr. sind ca. 35 cent pro wurm. in de liegt der preis bei nur 20 stk. bei ca. 30 cent. lohnt also kaum welche mit zu nehmen.
größere anzahl bestimmt günstiger. ein paar tage halten sie ja. im e- fall salzen und einfrieren.


----------



## heitzer (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Mathei 2005
> 
> Unsere welt ist förmlich schon eine hölle, die kenne ich gut, nun bin ich chemisch gereinigt und in der richtigen hölle, da treffen sich die ganz wilden, da geht es richtig zur sache - schon hieronymusch bosch hat dieses erkannt und um 1480 bildlich festgehalten  Ich glaube, dass ich mir auch dort einen guten spielplatz schaffen werde.
> Da ging schon damals die post ab - im zeitalter von geiz ist geil und sportclips, ist dort in der nacht die hölle los, gegenüber im himmel, wo nur die ganz reinen landen. Ich meine nicht die mit den bügelfalten, sondern die innerlich reinen - da ist ja kaum was los, denn wer ist heute noch innerlich rein.
> ...


----------



## LAC (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Rainzor
Rainer, dann hast du ja schön gefangen ebenso bodrie IceBear2k6.
Das mit dem elektrozaun ist ja nicht so schön - ich hoffe ja nicht dass die angler es testen wollen, mit ihren guten carbonruten.
Das mit dem toten brassen wundert mich, denn nach dem neuen dk fischatlas den ich vorliegen habe, sind im ringköbing fjord keine brassen. Kann es sein, dass dieser tote fisch sich etwas verändert hat, denn als wasserleiche sehen z. b. gr.barsche aber auch der helt schnell aus wie brassen.


----------



## Tim1983 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hey,
also meine Frau hat vor ca. 4 Jahren auch mal eine Brasse gefangen, auf dem Steg in Nymindegab.
Das ist zwar nur einmal vorgekommen in den ganzen Jahren, aber es ist vorgekommen. Die Brasse hat auf Wurm an einer Posenmontage gebissen und war quick lebendig.

Schöne Grüße
Tim


----------



## wulliw (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

war heute mit meinem frauchen erst auf der fjordseite und dann auf der meerseite . haben heute nochmal einige heringe gefangen. es lief sehr gut. haben nochmal gute 60 mitgenommen. damit reicht es auch.
wo ich das pure kotzen im hals hatte , als miR 2 angler entgegenkamen mit nen eimer voll hornis , und sie ganz stolz waren , darauf das sie alle gerissen haben .
auch später habe ich dieses massaker leider von noch 2 leuten beobachten können. 
mit dem kommentar"nur auf diese art bekommt man sie sicher"#q#q#q#q#q#q#q

dann fange ich doch lieber keine hornis!!! 

ABER NUR REISSEN GEHT GARNICHT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## microplanet (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Rainzor
> Rainer, da hast du natürlich recht, wenn pferde dort weiden, kann man kein reed mehr ernten bzw. schneiden. Wusste nicht, dass es ein elektrozaun ist, der ist natürlich für tiere gedacht wobei meistens ja jungkühe auf den weiden sind darunter auch jungbullen, die halt spielerisch noch veranlagt sind, zwar neugierig aber eine schreckhafte bewegung und sie rennen davon. Die reinen Milchkühe - können ja kaum laufen. *lach
> Wobei ein alter bulle, gefährlich werden kann - aber solch eine situation, dass er zum angriff startet, die erkennt z.b. ein torero im vorfeld, ob die angler diese fähigkeiten haben wie ein bullfighter bezweifele ich, deshalb sollen sie schön vor dem zaun bleiben. Außerdem können einige gar keinen bullen von einer jungkuh unterscheiden.
> Pferde machen keine probleme, aber auch ein pferd kann dir einen pferdekuss mit den beinen geben.
> ...


 
Super das Du mich gewarnt hast, nachher hätte ich wegen illegaler "Wattwurmgräberrei" meinen schönen Urlaub im Kerker verbracht ! Somit werde ich mir jedenfalls den unnötigen Transport der Grabegabel ersparen und bin jetzt bestens infomiert - danke!!

Apropos Naturschutzgebiete, unser Haus ist in Haurvig, gibt es dort oder in näherer Umgebung Angelverbote am Strand? Nicht das ich da Ärger bekomme.....


----------



## rainzor (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Rainzor
> Rainer, dann hast du ja schön gefangen ebenso bodrie IceBear2k6.
> Das mit dem elektrozaun ist ja nicht so schön - ich hoffe ja nicht dass die angler es testen wollen, mit ihren guten carbonruten.
> Das mit dem toten brassen wundert mich, denn nach dem neuen dk fischatlas den ich vorliegen habe, sind im ringköbing fjord keine brassen. Kann es sein, dass dieser tote fisch sich etwas verändert hat, denn als wasserleiche sehen z. b. gr.barsche aber auch der helt schnell aus wie brassen.


 
Nee Otto,

ich bin mit 100% sicher, daß es ein Brassen war. 
Hätte ich gewußt, daß es sie hier offiziell gar nicht gibt, hätte ich natürlich ein Foto gemacht.


Gruß
Rainer


----------



## microplanet (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> 20 wattis bei kott 50 kr. sind ca. 35 cent pro wurm. in de liegt der preis bei nur 20 stk. bei ca. 30 cent. lohnt also kaum welche mit zu nehmen.
> größere anzahl bestimmt günstiger. ein paar tage halten sie ja. im e- fall salzen und einfrieren.


 
....da hast Du recht, zumal ich festgestellt habe, dass die Würmer in ´nem Eimer mit ca. 10 cm Sand/Watt und nochmal 20 cm Wasser im Kühlen, locker 2 Tage topfit bleiben. Meiner Meinung nach besser als in Zeitungspapier und im Kühlschrank....


----------



## LAC (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



microplanet schrieb:


> Super das Du mich gewarnt hast, nachher hätte ich wegen illegaler "Wattwurmgräberrei" meinen schönen Urlaub im Kerker verbracht ! Somit werde ich mir jedenfalls den unnötigen Transport der Grabegabel ersparen und bin jetzt bestens infomiert - danke!!
> 
> Apropos Naturschutzgebiete, unser Haus ist in Haurvig, gibt es dort oder in näherer Umgebung Angelverbote am Strand? Nicht das ich da Ärger bekomme.....




Der strand und dünengürtel  ist zwar ein schutzgebiet und es dürfen keine ausgrabungen bzw. dort veränderungen  vorgenommen werden, jedoch angeln darfst du dort, wenn du den staatlichen angelschein hast, den du bei kott kaufen kannst - auch wenn du keinen deutschen fischereischein hast.

Selbst am strand das steine sammeln oder auch strandgut sammeln,  ist normal verboten - wenn man ganz hart ist. 
Denn alles was am starnd angeschwemmt wird ist staatseigentum und wird über den staatl. strandvogt mehrmals im jahr öffentlich versteigert.
Auf der Fjordseite jedoch sind ausgeschilderte vogelschutzgebiete, die nicht betreten werden dürfen,  d.h. auch nicht ein angler.
Sonst kannst du dich frei entfalten.


----------



## microplanet (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> Der strand und dünengürtel ist zwar ein schutzgebiet und es dürfen keine ausgrabungen bzw. dort veränderungen vorgenommen werden, jedoch angeln darfst du dort, wenn du den staatlichen angelschein hast, den du bei kott kaufen kannst - auch wenn du keinen deutschen fischereischein hast.
> 
> Selbst am strand das steine sammeln oder auch strandgut sammeln, ist normal verboten - wenn man ganz hart ist.
> Denn alles was am starnd angeschwemmt wird ist staatseigentum und wird über den staatl. strandvogt mehrmals im jahr öffentlich versteigert.
> ...


 
Perfekte Informationen, nochmal vielen Dank dafür!!! Jetzt kann ich in gut zwei Monaten beruhigt in unseren Familienurlaub 2013 starten#6.


----------



## mathei (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> Auf der Fjordseite jedoch sind ausgeschilderte vogelschutzgebiete, die nicht betreten werden dürfen, d.h. auch nicht ein angler.
> Sonst kannst du dich frei entfalten.


kann ich auch so bestätigen. die schilder stehen da. unsere haus war auch in hauvrig.


----------



## porscher (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

man kann und soll die vogelschutzgebiete beachten. Ich denke am fjord ist genug platz für angler und naturfreunde!


----------



## troutscout (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



kfs schrieb:


> Hallo
> Wir sind anfang Juli in Hvide Sande und
> ich möchte in der Brandung auf Scholle angeln.
> Nun wollte ich mir Buttlöffel zulegen ,kann mir jemand einen Tip
> ...



jedes jahr wieder versuche ich hier mal infos abzugreifen...habs vlt. nicht gesehen, aber gab es schon ne antwort zu kfs's frage? ich hab immer mal in der brandung versucht was zu fangen, mit brandungsrute, rodpod, etc. und nix gefangen...und nebenan fing ein kleiner junge, mit nem gefühlten besenstiel ein paar platten...hab sie wohl überworfen! wir sind auch zum ende der sommerferien im august in skjodbjerge, direkt hinter den dünen...ein paar tips oder hinweise wo ich diese abgreifen kann wäre ich auch dankbar...
glück auf!!!:vik:


----------



## kfs (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



troutscout schrieb:


> jedes jahr wieder versuche ich hier mal infos abzugreifen...habs vlt. nicht gesehen, aber gab es schon ne antwort zu kfs's frage? ich hab immer mal in der brandung versucht was zu fangen, mit brandungsrute, rodpod, etc. und nix gefangen...und nebenan fing ein kleiner junge, mit nem gefühlten besenstiel ein paar platten...hab sie wohl überworfen! wir sind auch zum ende der sommerferien im august in skjodbjerge, direkt hinter den dünen...ein paar tips oder hinweise wo ich diese abgreifen kann wäre ich auch dankbar...
> glück auf!!!:vik:



Mir ging es nur um die Buttlöffel(farbe)
Wenn wir in HS sind , egal ob Frühling,Sommer oder Herbst fingen wir ganz normal mit Wattwurm in Argab.
Normale Ruten , Krallenblei .. fertig


----------



## porscher (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

entscheidend ist auch die wassertemperatur und die angelstelle.


----------



## troutscout (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



porscher schrieb:


> entscheidend ist auch die wassertemperatur und die angelstelle.



jooo, dass stimmt natürlich. im august siehts vermutlich total anders aus...werde mal den thread weiter beobachten. macht echt immer spass darin zu stöbern, lese ihn schon mehrere jahre. dumme fragen werde ich vermutlich trotzdem stellen....allen die vor ort sind bzw. es bald sein werden, ein tüchtiges PETRI + glück auf!#6


----------



## mathei (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



troutscout schrieb:


> jedes jahr wieder versuche ich hier mal infos abzugreifen...habs vlt. nicht gesehen, aber gab es schon ne antwort zu kfs's frage? ich hab immer mal in der brandung versucht was zu fangen, mit brandungsrute, rodpod, etc. und nix gefangen...und nebenan fing ein kleiner junge, mit nem gefühlten besenstiel ein paar platten...hab sie wohl überworfen! wir sind auch zum ende der sommerferien im august in skjodbjerge, direkt hinter den dünen...ein paar tips oder hinweise wo ich diese abgreifen kann wäre ich auch dankbar...
> glück auf!!!:vik:


siehe post 634 #6


----------



## troutscout (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> siehe post 634 #6



so soll aussehen! danke! :m


----------



## Michael_05er (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hi zusammen,
ich hab die Frage nach der Löffel-Farbe gelesen, kann da aber nix spezielles zu sagen. Ich habe mit einem schwarzen Buttlöffel gefangen. Ich würde zwei oder drei Gewichtsklassen mitnehmen und in jeder Gewichtsklasse einmal dunkel und einmal hell (gelb, gold o.ä.). Natürlich kann man auch mehr mitnehmen, aber man muss ja nicht immer einen ganzen Koffer voller Ausrüstung neu kaufen um einmal zu angeln...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## rainzor (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

HS-Aktuell:

Wetter immer noch spitze, Wind hat auch nachgelassen.

War heute Mittag an der Schleuse, alle Tore offen, tierische Strömung. Erst raus aus dem Fjord, dann hinein.
Am Anfang konnte man noch in Ruhe angeln, allerdings mit wenig Erfolg. Die Strömung war so stark, daß man kaum zum Grund kam. Und wenn man es zu flach versucht hat, hat man gleich einen Hornhecht gehakt.
Dann fingen die Hornhechte an zu jagen, immer dicht unter der Oberfläche und mit reichlich springen. Und die meisten anwesenden "Angler" fingen förmlich an durchzudrehen. Die schafften es tatsächlich, parallel zur Brüstung zu werfen, nur weil sie dort Hornhechte gesehen haben. Ich bin dann nahezu geflüchtet.
Heringe wurden sehr wenige gefangen, Hornhechte fast nur gerissen. Einer war mit Spiro, Mefoblinker ohne Haken, dafür mit Seide, recht erfolgreich.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## LAC (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Raizor

Rainer, wenn die schleusen auf sind und daas wasser läuft in richtung meer, kann man eine ruhiges plätzchen finden, wenn man auf der südseite (wo die frittenbude steht auf dem parkplatz) in richtung meer geht, dort liegt auch die slea oft, am ende von der Holzwand - super stelle ohne große strömung.

Oder man nutzt das kehrwasser auf der meerseite direkt am geländer zur steinschüttung hin, da kann man zur strömung werfen und dann kommt das paternoster förmlich wieder zurück im kehrwasser - nur schneller drehen ist angebracht, sonst wird aufgeräumt bzw. bekommt hänger.
Gruß


----------



## worker_one (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

So. Morgen früh geht's hoch. Ich freu mich ;-)


----------



## bujallke (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Liebe Petri Jünger und HS Freunde,

bin auf dieses Forum aufmerksam geworden, da wir vom 29.06. bis 13.07. in Skaven sind und meine Jungs (7 & 8 Jahre alt) sich mal mit dem Angeln versuchen wollen. Dabei muss ich zu meiner Schande gestehen, das ich selber weder in meiner Jugend noch naher Vergangenheit aktiv am Angelsport teilgenommen habe und somit den Jungs selber wenig zeigen bzw erklären kann. Es reicht da leider bei mir zum absoluten "Halbwissen". Aber was tut man nicht alles für die Kinder, wobei ich ganz ehrlich sagen muss, meiner Frau und mir juckt es, nachdem wir die ersten Ausrüstungsteile gekauft haben, mächtig in den Fingern. Nicht um sonst habe ich mir mal eben alle 76 Seiten dieses Threads durchgelesen und schon eine Menge hilfreicher Dinge mitgenommen.

Aber natürlich bleiben immer noch einige Fragen die man hier vielleicht beantworten kann.

1. Als Ausrüstung haben wir bisher 2 Teleskoprutren (eine aufgebaut for den FoPU mit Wasserblase und Forellenvorfach und eine für die Brandung mit 80gr. Blei und 2 Haken). Weiter wurde uns im Fachgeschäft noch 4 Blinker mit eingepackt für Fjordasuläufer. Die Frage hierzu reicht das für ausprobieren oder wird boch etwas zwingend benötigt?

2. Gibt es vielleicht eine gute Stelle, wo man nahezu alleine ist, um mit den Kiddies mal die ersten Versuche zu starten? Wir wollen ja nicht gleich voll ins Getümmel und anderen mit unserer Unwissenheit auf den Keks gehen?

3. Gibt es vielleicht direkt in Skaven irgendwo ein Plätzchen, wo man eventuell die Ruten ausfwerfen kann? Konnte hier dazu nichts lesen aber vielleicht gibt es ja jemanden, der was dazu sagen kann.

4. Kennt jemand den FoPu direkt in Skaven und wie sieht das da mit den Möglichkeiten aus?


Soll erstma reichen, mir Fallen später bestimmt noch mehr Fragen ein, aber man will ja auch nicht unverschämt sein. 

Wir waren schon oft in der Gegend um und bei HS, aber bisher waren die Jungs halt auch noch ein bisschen zu klein für den Angelsport. Aber es hat uns schon immer begeistert und imponiert, wie die vielen Angler an der Schleuse da die Heringe und Hornis rausgeholt haben (jaja, hab mir auf den 76 Seiten schon ein paar Fachbegriffe angeeigne... ). So und nun wollen wir auch unsere ersten Gehversuche mit der Rute wagen. Würde mich über zahlreiche Antworten von euch freuen.

Gruß bujallke


----------



## Justhon (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hi Bujallke, 
erstmal schön dass du ins Forum und zum Angelsport gefunden hast 

Ich kenn mich zwar weder in Skaven noch in HS aus, kann dir aber vielleicht ein paar grundsätzliche Dinge sagen. 

Laut Google Maps ist Skaven ja nicht sonderlich weit entfernt von Hvide Sande, und so ganz spontan würde ich sagen dass du es dort einfach mal versuchen kannst.
Wie bereits gesagt, musst du dich ja nicht mitten ins Getümmel stürzen, sondern kannst dir ein ruhiges Plätzchen suchen, an dem du in Ruhe werfen lernen kannst. Ich denke, die Heringsangelei ist eine recht simple Art des Angelns, bei der du Gefühl für dein Gerät entwickeln kannst. Sie ist zudem auch recht kurzweilig und es passiert oft was, sodass deine Kinder nicht direkt den Spaß an der Sache verlieren.
Wenn du nicht direkt an der Schleuse in HS stehst, wirst du zwar keine 378 Heringe in zwei Stunden fangen, aber der ein oder andere wird sich sicher auch etwas abseits vom Tumult aufhalten. So kannst du auch lernen, wie du den Fisch fair und schonend abschlägst und versorgst, was meiner Meinung nach von viel zu vielen Herings"anglern" komplett vernachlässigt wird.

Habe mir den Ort mal auf Google angeschaut, scheint ja ganz schnuckelig da zu sein. Hab dir mal etwas in rot markiert. Da würde ich es ganz spontan versuchen, einfach mal eine Grundangel mit Wurm ins Hafenbecken halten. Der Einlauf weiter nördlich sieht auch interessant aus. Da kannst du auch vielleicht mal deine Blinker auf Barsch und Hecht (Stahlvorfach nicht vergessen!) testen. 

Wenn es jedoch konkreter um den Fjord und die Gegend gehen soll, kann dir der gute LAC / Otto sicherlich helfen. 
Meine Tipps haben keinen Anspruch auf Richtigkeit, mach mich nicht verantwortlich wenns nach hinten los geht! 


Liebe Grüße, 
Justus


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

wenn du den hier meinst:http://www.skaven-fiskesoe.dk/forellensee.html

 findest du sicherlich  ein kleines plätzchen für dich und deine kinder wo ihr üben könnt.  wen du in der nähe das haus hast .. fahre mal öfters hin und spreche mit den anglern. weil einmal der woche schmeisst er ca 450 kg fisch auf einmal rein.  am besten mit paste angeln...bekommst in meheren variationen. am besten mit den anglern vor ort palabern.. die geben dir sicherlich noch paar tips.


----------



## bujallke (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Zusammen,

danke schon mal an Justus und Forellenkiller für eure Antworten. 

HS ist nicht weit weg, das stimmt und werden wir mit Sicherheit das ein oder andere mal hinfahren. Aber sind Ende Juni / Anfang Juli die Heringe noch da? Meine gelesen zu haben das die Saison da schon wieder vorbei ist und die erst im Herbst wieder kommen. Wie siehts denn mit den Hornis aus zu der Zeit? Auf jeden Fall sollte ich mir für die beiden noch das entsprechende Zubehör zulegen. Heringspaternosta (ausser es macht keinen Sinn zu der Zeit...) und dünne Pose mit kleinem Haken für die Hornis...

Wir wollen ja keine Massen an Fisch mit nach Hause schleppen, sonder eher mal für den Eigenbedarf vor Ort. Wenn da mal was raus springt, was man auf den Grill schmeissen kann, wär schon toll. Natürlich auch für die Kinder, einfach mal um ein Erfolgserlebnis zu haben.

Skaven Strand ist ein kleines ruhiges Örtchen (waren da vor 2-3 Jahren schon mal. Nur konnte ich im WEB nirgends was finden, ob da auch Angeln Sinn macht, oder man nur die Schnur badet... Aus dem Bauch heraus und mit dem bisschen Laien Wissen, was ich mir in den letzten Tagen angeeignet habe, würde ich sagen auch da sollte mal ein Fisch vorbei schauen, auch wenn es kein Hotspot ist. Aber die Skjern Au mündet ja auch in den Fjord und da sollen ja auch Fische drin sein und aus dem Meer verirrt sich vielleicht auch der ein oder andere... Vielleicht mag  LAC / Otto  hierzu nochmal was sagen. So wie ich das gelesen habe ist er ja sehr Ortkundig und kennt den Fjord und Co. wie seine Westentasche!

Guter Tip war auf jeden Fall noch mal das Stahlvorfach, dass hat man uns nämlich im Fachgeschäft nicht verkauft... Naja, sagen wir mal er wollte es am Anfang nicht zu teuer machen...

Werden auch sicher auch mal an den FoPu in Skaven gehen. Wobei ich ir vorstellen könnte, das diese Art des Angelns den Kindern schnell langweilig wird im Gegensatz zum Haven, Meer oder auch blinkern im Fjord. Da ist dann doch etwas mehr Action. Aber egal, ausprobieren werden wir es auf jeden Fall mal!

@Justus: Ich werde Dich nicht in die Verantwortung nehmen, wie das bei den Kindern aussieht, kann ich Dir nicht versprechen. |krach: Vielleicht solltest Du vorsichtshalber zu der Zeit nicht vor Ort sein|supergri

So, erstmal wieder genug geschrieben und freue mich auf weitere Antworte hier!

Gruß Bujallke


----------



## anschmu (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



bujallke schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> danke schon mal an Justus und Forellenkiller für eure Antworten.
> 
> ...


----------



## bujallke (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo anschu,

wie ich sehe kommst Du ganz bei mir aus der Nähe. Wohne in der Wedemark, nördlich von Hannover#h

Also abhaken und töten kenne ich nur aus der Theorie bzw vom zusehen. Aber geheime Kunst ist es ja nun auch nicht. Wird die ersten Male sicherlich nicht wie beim Profi aussehen, aber zutrauen tue ich es mir schon. Mal abgesehen davon, das wir mit 2 Familien unterwegs sind und mein Kumpel schon Angel Erfahrung hat. Das werden wir schon hinbekommen.

Das die Hechte nicht im FoPu wohnen is klar. Aber wir wollen ja alles mal ausprobieren. Daher auch die Frage nach dem Fjord in Skaven. Evtl auch mal an den alten Fjordausläufer in Nymindegab oder direkt an die Nordsee und mal schauen ob wir ne Platte überreden können mitzukommen. Genauso wie wir vielleicht mal die Rute im Hafen von HS auswerfen werden, wenn wir da sind. 

Ich weiss, das hört sich jetzt recht viel an für absolute Anfänger. Aber auch mir und meiner Frau kribbelt es in den Fingern und ich denke wir werden diesen Urlaub viel mit dem Angelgerät unterwegs sein...#6


----------



## Tim1983 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hey bujallke ,
denkt dran, dass Ihr euch den dänischen Angelschein kauft, gibt es in HS im Angelgeschäft (Kott & Fritid) oder auf den Postämtern usw.
Deine Kids brauchen den nicht.

Schöne Grüße
Tim


----------



## worker_one (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hvide Sande aktuell:
Wetter ist heute nicht so toll. Keine Sonne, viel Wind aus Nordwest und 11°C.
Waren heute mal ne Stunde an der Schleuse nördl. Meerseite. Da ging es mit dem Wind, keine Strömung. 30gr. reichten locker aus.
Jeder Wurf brachte Fisch. Viele kleine Heringe, 12 größere haben wir mitgenommen. 
Nachher gehts nochmal mit Buttlöffeln und Fetzen in Bjerregard an die Brandung. Viel Hoffnung hab ich bei den Wind ja nicht, aber mal sehen. #h


----------



## rainzor (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



bujallke schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> danke schon mal an Justus und Forellenkiller für eure Antworten.
> 
> Gruß Bujallke


 

Gerade bei Justus Tipps solltest du auch das hier beachten:

*Schutzzonen* 
An vielen Einmündungen von Flüssen und Bächen ins Meer sind in Dänemark die Schutzzonen eingerichtet worden. Die Schutzzonen sind entweder ganzjährig oder nur für eine begrenzte Zeit im Jahr gültig. Innerhalb eines Abstandes von 500 m sowohl zu beiden Seiten als auch in einer um weitere 100 m verlängerte Zone seewärts darf in den jeweilig festgelegten Zeiten nicht gefischt werden.

Und in der Skjern (hat Justus, glaube ich, auch rot markiert)brauchst du noch eine andere Angelerlaubnis. Außerdem gelten dort noch einige besondere Regeln.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Justhon (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ anschmu: das mit dem stahlvorfach war auf eventuelle hechte beim blinkern im fjord bezogen. 
Und das mit dem fangen+versorgen hatte ich ja auch angesprochen. Wird leider bei viel zu vielen leuten vergessen.  

@Bujallke: auch wenn die sogenannte saison vorbei ist, sollten zumindest noch einige nachzügler von hornis&heringen zu holen sein. Bloß halt eben nicht in der rauen menge.

Lg justus

Edit: gute anmerkung rainzor, die sache mit den einmündungen hab ich leider nicht bedacht. Die au an sich hatte ich zwar markiert, hab aber im post vergessen, auf das daneben gekritzelte fragezeichen aufmerksam zu machen. Hatte das wgen der lizenzfrage  angefügt!


----------



## porscher (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

war jemand mal wieder in der brandung erfolgreich?


----------



## LAC (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

War mal in der früh von  6.30 - 8.00 Uhr auf der nordseite der schleuse  im fjord auf hering - lief gut - hatte 120 heringe. Kaum betrieb , nur 3 frauen und 6 männer waren am angeln. 

@ Bujallke
Nun habe ich den wink mit dem zaunpfahl bei dir im thread gelesen, dass ich auch etwas dazu sagen soll.
Nun sehe ich dass alles etwas anders, wie einige bordies es hier sehen, denn bei mir auf dem pc da ist der skaven strand von hvide sande nur 6 cm entfernt, das ist ganz wenig, in wirklichkeit, wenn man dort angeln möchte ist er von skaven ca. 38 km entfernt - mit dem boot nur 8 km, da der skaven starnd auf der östlichen seite vom fjord liegt und hvide sande auf der westlichen.
Nun kennst du ja den strand und das feriengebiet und es ist ideal geeignet für kinder, da kaum gefahr besteht beim baden, gegenüber den stränden an der nordsee. Außerdem ist der fjord zum baden angenehmer, da das wasser etwas wärmer ist, als das von der nordsee, da dieser ringköbing fjord förmlich eine lagune ist, wo 50 % der fläche nicht tiefer als 1,5 m  und die tiefste stelle ca. 4,5 m ist. 
Wobei man den strand von skaven nicht mit den stränden der nordsee mit den dünen vergleichen kann - er hat mehr ostsee charakter.
Durch die zuflüsse hat dieser fjord unterschiedliche gewässerzonen, d..h. salz-, brack- und süßwasser und somit auch unterschiedlich fischzonen.  Im nord, süd und östlichen bereich ist mehr süßwasser. 
Der saven strand liegt im südöstlichen bereich d.h. fischmäßig sehe ich dort nur rotaugen und barsche vielleicht auch an etwas tieferen zonen hechte. Wobei die tiefe dort gerade mal 1 - 1,5 m  ist. Da kannst du mit dem heringspaternoster barsche fangen aber kaum heringe.
Heringe werden zu bestimmten zeiten z. b. jetz bzw. noch etwa 6 wochen oder ab herbst bis zur weihnachstszeit in hvide sande im bereich der schleuse gefangen, auch der hornhecht, der von mai bis august da ist. Im august erscheint dort auch die makrele, jedoch wird diese in hvide sande von der mole die ins meer geht gefangen.
Mit dem sohnemann würde ich vom anleger in nymindegab bei den esehäusern - mit der pose und als köder wurm, auf barsch und rotaugen gehen - optimal für anfänger. :q
Hornhecht und hering wie schon 100 mal beschrieben in hvide sande an der schleuse jedoch auf der fjordseite - ein idealer platz für anfänger und zum üben mit dem werfen.
Nicht weit ist auch kott der angelladen, wo du schnell mal neue schnur kaufen kannst, solltest du oder der sohnemann mal beim werfen feststellen, dass die schnur dich oder die angel auf einmal gefesselt hat, das geht ganz schnell obwohl man fast alles richtig gemacht hat.

Auf diese vier fischarten hering, hornhecht, barsch und rotaugen würde ich mich konzentrieren, da es zum teil schwarmfische sind, die in größen stückzahlen vorkommen und somit auch anfänger erfolge verbuchen können. 
Der sohnemann bzw. ein anfänger der wird ganz schnell ungeduldig, wenn kein fisch knabbert und die pose sich nicht bewegt.
Das angeln auf ander fischarten, kannst du zwar versuchen, betrachte ich jedoch als vergeudete zeit, außer du findest die natur gut und es ist dir egal ob du etwas fängst, Etwas mehr erfahrung sollte man bei dieser angelei schon haben, ich sage grob, dass du kaum erfolg haben wirst, denn enige die meinen sie könnten angeln weil sie schon werfen können und einige zeit schon angeln haben da auch ihre probleme mit d.h. in der skjern au angeln bzw. auf hecht im fjord oder auf  platte im meer.
Die put und take anlagen kannst du mit sohnemann auch aufsuchen, dort sind zwar keine schwarmfische drin, aber dort werden fische d.h. forellen aus der badewanne reingeschüttet. Der put&take see in skaven soll gut sein, so berichten die angler - nun kenne ich den besitzer - und solltest du nichts dort fangen mit dem sohnemann, was ja passieren kann, dann frage den besitzer mal, ob er dir mal seine augestopften tiere zeigen kann, er wird es machen, denn er ist großwildjäger und ihr könnt dort von einer giraffe über elefanten und löwen bis hin zum kaffernbüffel und zig gazellenarten, fast die ganze afrikanische große tierwelt in einer halle sehen. Er wohnt dort auch - und hat auch noch einen forellen see, wo du dann dein angelglück  versuchen kannst - dann sieht dein sohn auch noch große afrikanische wildtiere, die er streicheln kann  ohne dass sie beißen.
Dann ist der urlaub geretten für ihn, auch wenn kein fisch gefangen wird, weil er was erlebt hat, was kaum welche sehen bzw. erleben. Außerdem züchtet er auch schöne farb. kois und störe - die kannst du dan auch sehen oder kaufen.

Wenn du eine staatlichen angelschein kaufst, darfst du im meer sowie im fjord angeln, jedoch sind im fjord einige stellen als schutzzonen ausgewiesen wo du nicht angeln darfst. Eine information ist vor ort notwendig. Wobei in den fließgewässern ein zusätzliche tageskarte erworben werden muss, die nur für einen bestimmten gewässerabschnitt gültig ist.

Gruß und ich wünsche dir viel spaß bei der angelexpedition mit frauchen und sohnemann und natürlich auch den fang von fischen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Mensch Otto, alter Mann.

Hast du mal auf die Uhr geschaut? Ab ins Bett.


----------



## LAC (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Jürgen, 
freue mich dass du wieder fit bist. 
Du kennst mich doch, dem glücklichen schlägt keine stunde  Ich freue mich immer, wenn ich im anglerboard etwas neues aus der region lese, da bleibt meine uhr dann immer stehen und ein lächen überfällt mein gesicht.
Gruss


----------



## Justhon (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Mal ne schnelle Frage in die Runde, wann würdet ihr es zu dieser Jahreszeit von der Mole aus mit der Spinne auf Dorsch probieren? Würde spontan auf die Abendstunden tippen? 
Lohnen sich eher GuFis oder Blinker?

Ich fahr zwar nach Thorsminde, aber anglerisch tut sich da ja nicht viel im Vergleich zu HS. 

LG


----------



## mathei (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

eindeutig Abendstunden. ich würde gummi nehmen und zusätzlich eine grundrute mit wattwurm


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Justhon schrieb:


> Mal ne schnelle Frage in die Runde, wann würdet ihr es *zu dieser Jahreszeit von der Mole aus mit der Spinne auf Dorsch probieren? *Würde spontan auf die Abendstunden tippen?
> Lohnen sich eher GuFis oder Blinker?
> 
> Ich fahr zwar nach Thorsminde, aber anglerisch tut sich da ja nicht viel im Vergleich zu HS.
> ...


 


Gar nicht, die Zeit würde ich lieber zum Kaffeetrinken
nutzen.:m


----------



## LAC (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Jürgen,
da gebe ich dir recht - obwohl man dort nur dorsche angeln kann, denn so nennt man den kabeljau in der nordsee, wenn er noch nicht gechlechtsreif ist. 
Wusste gar nicht, dass man auch den kabeljau in hvide sande fangen kann. 
Ich habe mal zwei angler an der schleuse beobachtet, die hatten einen dorsch gefangen, waren sich jedoch nicht einig, was es für eine fischart war, jedenfalls sagte einer, es ist ein dorsch, da sagte der andere, aber die sind doch viel größer.|supergri|supergri Jedenfalls hatte er mit kopf eine beachtlich länge von etwa 25 cm.

Jürgen, ist angeln nicht herrlich.

Hier mal eine link - mit rückgang vom kabeljau ist zu rechnen.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Fisheries_capture_of_Gadus_morhua.png


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen,
> da gebe ich dir recht - obwohl man dort nur dorsche angeln kann, denn so nennt man den kabeljau in der nordsee, wenn er noch nicht gechlechtsreif ist.
> *Wusste gar nicht, dass man auch den kabeljau in hvide sande fangen kann. *
> Ich habe mal zwei angler an der schleuse beobachtet, die hatten einen dorsch gefangen, waren sich jedoch nicht einig, was es für eine fischart war, jedenfalls sagte einer, es ist ein dorsch, da sagte der andere, aber die sind doch viel größer.|supergri|supergri Jedenfalls hatte er mit kopf eine beachtlich länge von etwa 25 cm.
> ...


 


Otto,#h

mir hat mal ein Fischer einen zugeschmissen, den ich auch gefangen habe. Hatte wohl um die 5-6 KG.
Der gute Mann hatte bereits seine Quote überschritten, und
hätte noch draufzahlen müssen, wenn der Fisch registriert 
worden wäre.


----------



## LAC (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Jürgen
Natürlich kann man von der mole welche fangen, es ist aber schade für jeden fisch, da nur wenige geschlechtsreif sind. In den wintermonaten besteht die möglichkeit etwas gößere zu landen. Wobei ich vom kabeljau poste, die fische d.h. dorsche die sich in hvide sande aufhalten, betrachte ich als kinderkram da sie gerade 1-2 jahre alt sind und noch nicht laichreif.
Nun sind in den sommermonaten auch dorsche im wattenmeer, es ist halt auch eine kinderstube und wenn das wasser zurück geht, holen sich diese jungfische in den prielen  förmlich einen sonnenbrand und verenden dadurch. Nun glauben sicherlich einige ich würde spinnen - sollen sie - aber so sieht die wahrheit aus.
Gruß und ich drücke dir die daumen, damit alles bestens läuft.


----------



## LenSch (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Mahlzeit zusammen!
Wir sind gestern in Hvide Sande angekommen. Heute scheint die Sonne bei ca 20 Grad! EInfach Traumhaft!
Als wir vorhin durch den Hafen gebummelt sind, habe ich neben jeder Menge Hornhechte auch Meeräschen gesehen. Zumteil richtig dicke!!! Eigentlich wollte ich ja an einer der FoPuf`s aber das hat sich jetzt erledigt  

Meine Frage, wie fange ich am besten die scheuen Äschen? 
Wollte gerne mit der Spinnrute los. Meefo Blinker, Spinner,Topwater oder doch Wobbler?!

Gruß, der LenSch


----------



## wulliw (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

versuche es mal mit wasserkugel , 2 meter vorfach , nen kleinen drilling  und schwimmbrot . 
hat auf teneriffa sehr gut geklappt . 
ich weiß , teneriffa ist nicht hvide sande!!
aber  ich denke meeräsche ist meeräsche. 
einen versuch ist es auf jeden fall wert. 
gruß wulli#h#h


----------



## Schulle01 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hab am Wochenende gerade mit Otto über das Thema Meeräschen in Hvide Sande gesprochen.
Nach seiner Erfahrung sind die Methoden, die im Mittelmeer funktionieren in Hvide Sande nicht erfolgreich. Das deckt sich mit meinen Erfahrungen aus früheren Jahren in Hvide Sande. Weder mit Brot in verschiedenen Darreichungsformen, noch Teig mit fischigem Aroma brachten Erfolg.
Solltest du aber einen Weg finden ,welche an den Haken zu bringen, lass es mich wissen. Bin sehr dran interessiert.
@ Otto
Danke für das super Wochenende. Es ist immer wieder ne Freude mit einem " richtigen Angler " los zu ziehen.
Leute, die vom Angeln reden aber nicht wissen wie man den Köder ins Wasser bringt gibt es ja genug!
Schön hast Du es da in Lydum.
Kann mich nicht erinnern, schon mal in so nem klasse Ferienhaus gewohnt zu haben.
Deine Kreativität ist in jedem Winkel zu erkennen.
Den Abend am Feuer müssen wir widerholen und dann geht es vielleicht mal auf Meeräsche.


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Schulle01 schrieb:


> Hab am Wochenende gerade mit Otto über das Thema Meeräschen in Hvide Sande gesprochen.
> Nach seiner Erfahrung sind die Methoden, die im Mittelmeer funktionieren in Hvide Sande nicht erfolgreich. Das deckt sich mit meinen Erfahrungen aus früheren Jahren in Hvide Sande. Weder mit Brot in verschiedenen Darreichungsformen, noch Teig mit fischigem Aroma brachten Erfolg.
> *Solltest du aber einen Weg finden ,welche an den Haken zu bringen, lass es mich wissen. Bin sehr dran interessiert.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Justhon (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Ich erinnere mich, dass es in irgendeiner Zeitung mal nen Artikel gab, in dem der Autor die Meeräschen mit Streamern gefangen hat, die Algen nachempfunden wurden. Kann mal schauen, ob ich diese Zeitung noch habe irgendwo!


----------



## Schulle01 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Es soll da ein interessanter Bericht im Fernsehen gelaufen sein. Ist aber wohl schon ne Weile her . Da wurde an der englischen Küste auf Meeräschen geangelt.
Ich selbst hab den Bericht nicht gesehen und leider nicht in Erfahrung bringen können wie und womit  da gefangen wurde.
Da die englische Küste aber mehr Ähnlichkeit mit der dänischen Nordseeküste hat als das Mittelmeer hätt es mich schon sehr interessiert wie da gefangen wird.


----------



## Schulle01 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Es soll da ein interessanter Bericht im Fernsehen gelaufen sein. Ist aber wohl schon ne Weile her . Da wurde an der englischen Küste auf Meeräschen geangelt.
Ich selbst hab den Bericht nicht gesehen und leider nicht in Erfahrung bringen können wie und womit  da gefangen wurde.
Da die englische Küste aber mehr Ähnlichkeit mit der dänischen Nordseeküste hat als das Mittelmeer hätt es mich schon sehr interessiert wie da gefangen wird.


----------



## Justhon (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hab im Keller gekramt, war so wie ich mich erinnere: einerseits wurde dort mit Grün-Braunem Streamer gefischt, andererseits mit nem Mix aus Grundfutter&Brot gefüttert und dann mit der Brotflocke geangelt. 

Bei Interesse kann ich dir per PN die Details schreiben !

LG


----------



## kfs (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Bei uns in Wilhelmshaven schwammen die sehr großen  Meeräschen auch immer herum und es hat keiner geschafft eine zu fangen.
Egal was für Köder probiert wurden , es interessierte sich leider alles nicht


----------



## LAC (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Schulle01
Freut mich, dass ihr gut zuhause angekommen seid.
Betreffend der meeräschen haben wir uns ja unterhalten, ich habe kein erfolg dort, obwohl ich sicherlich in meinem leben über 100 meeräschen gefangen habe, jedoch in den ländern rund ums mittelmeer bzw. im atlantik.
Die meeräschen in hvide sande, kann man nicht mit den fangmethoden überlisten, wie ich sie im mittelmeer überlistet habe. Auch wenn gesagt wird, meeräsche ist meeräsche, das stimmt zwar, jedoch ist ihr fressverhalten etwas anders.

Vergleichbar ist dieses mit den makrelen, denn die werden in den nördlichen ländern mit dem makrelenpaternoster gefangen, im mittelmeer hat man damit keine chance auf makrele, da lachen die makrelen über solch ein kirmesbesteck und schwimmen um den plundern rum, da die farbwerte des wassers ganz anders sind als die in den nördlichen breiten.

Beim bordietreffen vor einigen jahren, da bin ich auf der schleuse vor tor zu tor geklettert und habe den meeräschen alles vors maul gehalten - es hat nicht geklappt, oft haben sie mich gesehen und sind blitzschnell abgehauen  und siehe da, ein bordie hat dann eine mit dem paternoster erwischt, obwohl er heringe fangen wollte, das kommt schon mal vor, wenn eine die flucht ergreift. Ist aber nicht die normale fangmethode.
Mit der fliege habe ich auch schon einen dänen gesehen, der eine meeräsche gelandet hat und an der mole eine osteuropäer, der beim schnorcheln mit der harpune mehrer geschossen hat  auch eine art an fisch zu kommen.
In der türkei hat man sie früher mit dynamit gefangen und heute mit 30 haken die um ein brot gewickelt werden.
Unser ehemalige moderator georg (bordie goeddoek) mit dem habe ich mich auch über den fang von meeräschen unterhalten, er sagt mit der hegene, wie man die schnäpelarten bzw. felchen fängt, sollte ich es mal versuchen, habe es jedoch noch nicht versucht. Hier mal ein link: http://www.fischerforum.ch/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=19

In venedig, habe ich meräschen aus dem fenster gefangen.
Wobei ich in hvide sande am verzweifeln bin - es ist auch nicht der richtige platz für meeräschen und ich bin nicht mehr so verrückt, dass ich unbedingt eine in hvide sande fangen muss. 
Ich gehe ja auch nicht im wald und suche dort menschen und bin dann ganz glücklich, wenn ich einen sehe. Hvide sande ist nicht der platz für meeräschen - obwohl sie dort vorkommen.
Hvide sande ist ein platz für hering und hornhecht - mehr nicht in meinen augen.
Gruß


----------



## N00blikE05 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin Leute ich bin Ende September genau hier:

http://www.dansommer.de/p/A4016?&SD=28-09-2013&ED=05-10-2013&NA=6&NC=0&wt.si_n=NormalSearchBookingFlow


Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich am besten landeinwärts angeln soll? Sprich in der Brandung (Wenn es dort eine gibt) und was für Fische kann ich da erwarten?

Gruß


----------



## Michael_05er (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Meinst Du mit "landeinwärts" im Fjord? Wenn ja, dann hast Du eine falsche Vorstellung vom Ringköbing Fjord. Das ist ein großer flacher See mit Unmengen von Schilf am Rand. Wellen gibt es dort bei schlechtem Wetter durchaus recht ordentiche, aber Brandungsangeln ist da nicht angebracht. Am besten angelt man mit Wurm auf Barsche und Weißfische oder mit Köderfischen auf Hecht. Kunstköder gehen auch ganz gut.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## LAC (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



N00blikE05 schrieb:


> Moin Leute ich bin Ende September genau hier:
> 
> http://www.dansommer.de/p/A4016?&SD=28-09-2013&ED=05-10-2013&NA=6&NC=0&wt.si_n=NormalSearchBookingFlow
> 
> ...



das kann ich dir nicht sagen - deine frage ist zu abstrakt. Kann auch nicht den link öffnen.
Landeinwärts angeln in der brandung :q - fische weniger aber grundberührung, wenn du vom boot angeln willst.


----------



## Livio (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> Ich gehe ja auch nicht im wald und suche dort menschen ...


 
Nee, ich suche im Oktober mit meinen Zicken dort Pilze und freue mich auf eine kleine Tagestour mit der Bodil.


----------



## worker_one (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

War gestern Abend noch für 3 Std in der Brandung nördlich von Bjerregard, C17. 10 Platte insgesamt davon nur 3 zum mitnehmen.
Auffällig war, dass die Bisse alle kurz vor der Ebbe kamen in einem Zeitfenster von 30-45min. Davor und danach nix!


----------



## Michael_05er (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Das war dann aber mal kurzweiliges Angeln! Womit hast Du geangelt? Wattwurm oder Seeringelwurm? Und zumindest weißt Du jetzt, wann eine heiße Phase ist und dass Du den Gezeitenkalender im Auge behalten solltest!
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## worker_one (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Ja sehr kurzweilig. Hatte eine stationär mit 2 Haken und Wattis. Mit der anderen wollte ich mit Buttlöffel etwas aktiv Fischen. Das hab ich dann aber schnell sein gelassen. 
Rute rein, Biss, raus ;-)

Nutze diesen Kalender
http://www.surf-forecast.com/breaks/Huide-Sande/tides/latest


----------



## angler1996 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

war eigentlich wer mit der Solea "draußen" und kann was berichten?
Danke
Gruß A.


----------



## worker_one (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

So. Leichter Westwind. Ab in die Brandung....


----------



## N00blikE05 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Miste... dachte das Wasser wäre dort salziger... und wie sieht es aus wenn ich dort in der Nordsee in der Brandung angle. Geht das gut? bzw. was geht dort gut?


----------



## LAC (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Livio
Thomas, so mache ich es auch, im wald die pilze ernten und im meer die fische fangen, wobei du mit der bodil etwas mehr chancen hast einen kapitalen fisch zu fangen, als die angler von der mole in hvide sande.
Gruß Otto

@ Worker-one
Auffällig war, dass die Bisse alle kurz vor der Ebbe kamen in einem Zeitfenster von 30-45min. Davor und danach nix!         
Sie wollten sich sicherlich stärken für den rückzug bei ebbe. 
Kleiner scherz - jedoch wie schon erwähnt ist es wichtig zu wissen wann ebbe und flut ist - da die strömungsverhältnisse sich verändern. Der mond spielt auch noch eine rolle mit.
Ich kenne angler, die führen förmlich buch darüber - da wird alles festgehalten, die angelei wird für sie förmlich zur  "wissenschaft". Ich habe solch ein heft mal flüchtig durchgeblättert, sauber geführt kann ich sagen, jedoch wurden die die fische nicht größer. Problem war, er angelte immer an einer stelle.

@ Angler 1996
Ich war vor jahren mal mit der solea draußen, wurde eingeladen für eine makrelentour. War gut,  habe basstölpel beobachtet und makrelen gefangen - der kahn war voll mit sommertouristen und einige wurden schon seekrank beim auslaufen durch die brandungswellen - es war eine lustige fahrt von ca. 3 std und wir konnten hvide sande sehen.
Zu den großen fahrten kann ich nur sagen. dass fritz vor jahren mir mal das fangbuch von der solea gezeigt hat, dieses sah gut aus, wenn ich berücksichtige, dass die fahrten in der südlichen nordsee durchgeführt wurden. Die fänge konnten sich sehen lassen, wenn ich die vom gelben riff betrachte, wo man in einer ganz anderen tiefe angeln kann. Auch war ich mal im hafen, wenn die solea zurück kam, einige hatten reichlich fische gefangen, einige konnten nicht mehr sprechen da sie seekrank waren.
Wobei die  angelstellen, weißer stein oder weißes riff, namentlich gut passen zu hvide sande (weißer sand) Ein kind muss ja einen namen haben. Mir wurde eine geschichte erzählt, dass der name entstanden ist, da fischer dort weiße steine im netz hatten. In hanstholm liegen weißen kalksteine am strand und früher hat man in dk damit die häuser gebaut - der boden ist also reichlich bedeckt mit weißen steinen.  
Ein ausgewiesenes fischfanggebiet wie die doggerbank oder die norwegische rinne sind diese weißen steine natürlich nicht - da trennen sich welten zwischen, da man dort ganz andere fische fangen kann.
Wobei ingesamt gesehen, der fischbestand in der nordsee ja in den letzten jahren zurück gegangen ist, es wird also immer schwerer für den skipper sowie angler. Außerdem ist ja die hochseeangelei etwas anders und nicht jeder beherrscht eine gute köderführung, die auch den reiz auslöst beim fisch, dass er am pilker oder was auch immer geht. Deshalb sind diese fahrten so schwer zu beurteilen, mal werden fische gefangen mal nicht so gut. Ich kenne es von all meinen hochseefahrten, nur eine bestimmte gruppe fängt, die anderen fahren nur mit und fangen auch mal was. Dieses ist ja kein heringsangeln, wie es in hvide sande betrieben wird von groß und klein.
Ich habe festgestellt, dass die angler, die oft im fliessgewässer angeln und mit der schnur einen direkten draht zum fisch herstellen, mehr erfolg hatten auf diesen hochseeangelfahrten, als ein friedfischangler, der nur die pose beobachten.


----------



## Michael_05er (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



N00blikE05 schrieb:


> Miste... dachte das Wasser wäre dort salziger... und wie sieht es aus wenn ich dort in der Nordsee in der Brandung angle. Geht das gut? bzw. was geht dort gut?


Im Allgemeinen kann man da ganz gut angeln. Plattfische sind die häufigste Beute. Ich weiß aber nicht genau, wie es Ende September aussieht. Grundsätzlich solltest Du recht schwere Gewichte verwenden und nicht unbedingt so weit werfen. Oft beißen die Fische in 30m Entfernung. Ansonsten kannst Du Ende September vielleicht schon die ersten Herbstheringe erhoffen.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## angler1996 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

LAC /Otto#h
Mange tack oder vielen Dank für die umfassende Einschätzung zur Situation / Örtlichkeit. Ja die Entwicklung ist wohl eher ungünstig und vielleicht nocht nicht so schlecht wie beim Aal.
Ich fahre nun zum xten mal "hoch" ( 22.6), ich bin nur noch nie so spät im Jahr Richtung Sommer gefahren. War mehr im April/ Mai da oder wieder im Herbst.
Deshalb interessierten mich aktuelle Meldung von Bord.
Auch wenn das nicht so einfach auf die nächste Fahrt übertragbar ist. Als Landratte machts einfach mal Spaß auf dem Meer rumzutuckern und meinen "Bedarf" an Dosch konnte ich immer decken. Ich muss nicht im "Fisch waten"
um zufrieden zu sein und die Kinderstube kann man mit einigermaßen großen Gummifischen ganz gut "umangeln".
Vielleicht gönne ich mir ja noch nen Tag oder mehr an der Skjern zum Glücksspiel Lachsfang , mal schauen.

Übrigens, irgendwo habe ich die Frage gelesen 
Brandungsangeln im Fjord:
wenn man die Erwartungen nicht zu hoch setzt, kann man durchaus Platte fangen, auch in vernünftigen Größen.
Allerdings bezieht sich diese Erfahrung auf den Schleusenbereich. Wie das in anderen Bereichen aussieht , kann ich nicht sagen

Also dann- bis nächste Woche; Pinnt mal bitte die Sonne über HS fest:m 
Gruß A.


----------



## Michael_05er (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Brandungsangeln im Fjord:
> wenn man die Erwartungen nicht zu hoch setzt, kann man durchaus Platte fangen, auch in vernünftigen Größen.
> Allerdings bezieht sich diese Erfahrung auf den Schleusenbereich. Wie das in anderen Bereichen aussieht , kann ich nicht sagen


Ich denke, weiter weg von der Schleuse ist da nicht mehr viel zu holen. Ich hab auch mal gelesen, dass es im Put&Take direkt an der Schleuse gute Plattfische geben soll, die sich dort am Forellenfuttter gütlich tun. Habs aber nicht selber ausprobiert (bzw. dort nur kleine Krebse gefangen...)
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## angler1996 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

ach an die Put and  Seen hab ich gar nicht gedacht, danke Micha
Im See bei Kleegod ging das mit Wurm auf Grund auch, die Größen lassen allerdings stark zu wünschen über, Kinderstube


----------



## rainzor (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@Otto

Hallo Otto,

jetzt muß der Fischkalender für den Fjord wohl geändert werden. Hab' ich gestern am Steg bei Nymindegab gefangen.
Recht klein noch, aber für mich ist das ein Brassen. Mein erster im Fjord.

@All
Ansonsten nichts Neues. Hering und Hornhecht läuft noch recht gut, Hecht im Fjord gar nicht. Barsche, Rotfedern und Rotaugen nur recht kleine.
Ab Heute Mittag seit 2 Wochen das 1. Mal Regen, Wind hat auf Südost gedreht und ist ordentlich aufgefrischt. 

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## bujallke (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo @all und danke für die Vielzahl an Antworten...


@Tom1983: ja haben wir auf dem Schirm. Bevor die Rute überhaupt ausgepackt wird, wird erst der Schein gekauft:g

@rainzor: Das mit den Schutzzonen verstehe ich. Wo kann ich dass denn mal nachlesen bzw wer kann mir denn da sagen, ob zu der Zeit (29.06. - 13.07.) Schutzzone aktiv oder nicht... Bekomme ich denn ggfs. die Angelerlaubnis auch in Hvide Sande oder muss ich dazu nach Skjern? Der Hafen selbst in Skaven sollte doch aber ausserhalb einer evtl Schutzzone liegen bzw. wenn man sich weiter westlich bewegt, oder?

@LAC: Werden uns Deinen Rat sicherlich zu Herzen nehmen und uns vorerst auf die s.g. Schwarmfische und den FoPu fokussieren. Zumindest wenn wir mit den Kindern unterwegs sind und auch vielleicht mal eine größere Chance auf ein Erfolgserlebnis brauchen, damit es nicht zu langweilig wird 

Sollte sich mal die Möglichkeit ergeben, ohne die Kinder auszuwerfen, werden die Erwachsenen vielleicht auch mal was anderes ausprobieren... Wir werden ja nicht so schnell ungeduldig...;+ hoffe ich zumindest...


So läuft die Zeit dahin und jetzt sind es nur noch gut 2 Wochen bis es los geht. Heute nochmal Auto in der Werkstatt, um die Verschleissachen, TÜV und Reisefähigkeit wieder herzustellen und dann beginnt eigentlich schon die Vorbereitungsphase...:l

Gruß Bujallke


----------



## rainzor (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Genau beschrieben ist alles hier:

https://www.retsinformation.dk/Forms/R0710.aspx?id=8646

Ist allerdings in dänisch und betrifft die Fischerei gesamt, für's Angelfischen gibt es immer wieder Ausnahmen.

Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, sind alle Arten von Forellen im Fjord geschützt, nicht nur Lachs und Meerforelle, wie immer wieder behauptet wird.

Hier werden noch mal die zeitlichen Einschränkungen erläutert:

http://www.angeln-in-daenemark.de/infos/infos.html


Gruß
Rainer


----------



## bujallke (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Wenn ich mir dann Bild 3 anschaue, sollte es ja aber durchaus möglich sein, entweder direkt am Hafen von Skaven zu Angeln bzw. alles was weiter süd/westlich ist.

Mein dänisch ist natürlich auch nur sperlich vorhanden, aber so wie ich das verstehe ist der Einlauf der Skjern Au gazjährig gesperrt. Da lassen wir einfach mal die Finger von... wollen da ja nicht gleich irgendwelchen Ärger provozieren bei unseren ersten Angelversuchen...

Aber danke erstmal für die Tips Rainer!

Gruß Bujallke


----------



## Justhon (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Morgen gehts nach Thorsminde, ist zwar nicht Hvide Sande aber ich werde trotzdem mal berichten


----------



## LAC (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ rainzor
Rainer, da gebe ich dir recht, der dänische fischatlas muss erweitert werden. Wobei die brassen in jütland mehr auf der ostseite vorkommen. 

@ bujallke
Grundsätzlich sind die fließgewässer die ins meer fließen im mündungsbereich immer gesprerrt für die angelei, das sperrgebiet ist rund 500 m vom fießgewässer entfernt. 
Auch im hafenbereich ist normal das angeln verboten,  einige haben verbotsschilder bei anderen regen sich die fischer auf und einige dulden es einfach. Auch auf brücken oder anlagen bzw. schleusen ist das angeln auch verboten. Dann kommen noch die ganzen  vogel- bzw. naturschutzgebiete, wo auch das angeln verboten sein kann bzw. man darf das gebiet nicht betreten. Aber auch spezielle laichgebiete können ausgewiesen werden d.h. das dort auch das angeln verboten ist.  Ich könnte noch zig verbotszonen aufzählen, deshalb sollte sich jeder angler, bevor er ans gewässer geht, genau erkundigen wo er angeln darf. 
Nun sind ja reichlich fließgewässer um den ringköbing fjord, die nicht fischereilich genutzt werden, die kleinen auen, z.b. die lydum au, die im unteren bereich - wo sie begradigt wurde - einlauf fjord (wikinger museum) unter den namen falen au bekannt ist. Dieses fließgewässer ist ein privatgewässer,  die fischereirechte besitzen die einzelnen eigentümer der grundstücke, wo der fluß durchfließt. Da darf ein angler nur angeln, wenn er eine genehmigung vom eigentümer des grundstückes hat und dann auch nur auf dieses spezielle grundstück was ihm gehört.
Wobei ein guter angelladen, dir genau sagen kann, wo du angeln darfst - auch das touristikbüro in hvide sande kann es dir sagen.


----------



## bujallke (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Uhhh man, alles nicht so einfach. Aber der liebe Mensch aus dem Angelladen in Hvide Sande kann mir das bestimmt vor Ort auf der Karte dann ganz genau zeigen... #4


----------



## rainzor (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Das gab es heute. 61cm auf 15cm Rotauge, direkt am Schilf.
Mußte mit, da er recht tief geschluckt hatte. Das ist der Nachteil beim Köderfischangeln.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



rainzor schrieb:


> Das gab es heute. 61cm auf 15cm Rotauge, direkt am Schilf.
> Mußte mit, da er recht tief geschluckt hatte. Das ist der Nachteil beim Köderfischangeln.
> 
> Gruß
> Rainer


 


Ich komme da aber gerade mal auf 23 cm.|supergri


----------



## rainzor (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Wenn schon, denn 23 Zoll. Daher ja auch der Name "Zollstock" 

Aber ich geb's zu, die Aufnahme ist recht ungünstig.
Ich hatte ein zu großes Objektiv (80-200) drauf, deshalb mußte ich recht großen Abstand halten.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



rainzor schrieb:


> Wenn schon, denn 23 Zoll. Daher ja auch der Name "Zollstock"
> 
> Aber ich geb's zu, die Aufnahme ist recht ungünstig.
> Ich hatte ein zu großes Objektiv (80-200) drauf, deshalb mußte ich recht großen Abstand halten.
> ...


 

Rainer, #h

habe  sofort an den Proportionen des Fisches gesehen, dass es keine 23cm waren.
Aber ein bisschen piksen muß ja auch schon mal sein.:m


----------



## Harti (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Rainer, #h
> 
> habe  sofort an den Proportionen des Fisches gesehen, dass es keine 23cm waren.
> Aber ein bisschen piksen muß ja auch schon mal sein.:m



Hej Jürgen altes Haus, schön das du wieder aktiv das Board bereicherst!#h 

Gut aufgepasst, 23cm wäre für diese Proportionen auch zu lütt!

Aber, hast du auch Post Nr. 634 gesehen mit den schönen Plattfischen? Das Bild hat ein Copyright 2012 rechts unten sichtbar!;+

Hat man uns da etwa was untergeschummelt?#d

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## worker_one (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Petri Rainer,
dann kann ich da ja auch keinen fangen ;-)
War gerade da, am Durchfluss in 30min 5 Barsche und noch etliche Fehlbisse.
Alle auf Kunstköder |supergri
Miniwobbler und kleine Gummifische gehen gut.
Vom Steg war es schon schwieriger. Da gab nur einen, ebenso bei den Fischerhütten.
Aber alles recht kleine.


----------



## rainzor (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Am Durchfluss hab' ich letztes Jahr gut mit kleinen Gummis gefangen, aber auch viel abgerissen. Da liegt noch irgendwas unter Wasser.
Auf welcher Seite der Straße warst du denn?

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## worker_one (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Links, wo auch der Steg ist.
Kommt man auf die andere Seite? Ist da nicht alles eingezäunt?


----------



## rainzor (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



worker_one schrieb:


> Links, wo auch der Steg ist.
> Kommt man auf die andere Seite? Ist da nicht alles eingezäunt?


 
Ist eingezäunt, sind aber nur Pferde drauf. 
Ist aber ein Stromzaun, also aufpassen.
Den Hecht hab' ich dort am Beginn des Durchlaufs gefangen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## worker_one (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Dann werde ich´s da bei Gelegenheit mal versuchen.
Kommt man an den kompletten Ausläufer? Und auch an den nächsten?


----------



## rainzor (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Am nächsten sind Rinder hinter dem Zaun. Die sind ja nicht immer so harmlos wie Pferde. Häufig ist da ja auch ein Bulle dabei.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Harti schrieb:


> Hej Jürgen altes Haus, schön das du wieder aktiv das Board bereicherst!#h
> 
> Gut aufgepasst, 23cm wäre für diese Proportionen auch zu lütt!
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Torsten,#h

schwer zu sagen. Aber man muß ja nicht immer das Schlimmste annehmen. 
War ein paar Tage außer Gefecht, konnte aber den Seensenmann noch mal überreden.

Gruß an Simone.:m


----------



## LAC (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Harti

Torsten, ich habe bordie blue 1871 gratuliert für den fang. Sind ja schöne schollen, die er als foto eingestellt hat. Nun habe ich nicht gesehen, dass dieses bild ein copyright zeichen vom anglerforum sh.de von 2012 hat - es kann jedoch sein, dass sie am fangplatz, den er beschreibt (strand von agrab) gefangen wurden, wobei ich mich etwas gewundert habe, dass gleichzeizig auch der hering und hornhecht dort ist - da musste ich schmunzeln, denn die sind wenn man sie überlisten will in hvide sande.
Jedenfalls wirkt das foto  - sind ja kapitale platte. 
Hier mal eine foto, was auch wirkt, der fisch stammt auch aus den dänischen gewässern. Ist die dicke "tante emmma" - ein verwandte von den makrelen in hvide sande.:q:q:vik:


----------



## ChrisHH (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo liebe Hvide Sande Gemeinde, werde mich noch mal später ausführlicher hier melden mit meinen persönlichen Anliegen und danke schon mal allen Alteingesessenen wie z.B. LAC Otto, Jürgen, etc.  für die zahlreichen Infos die ich hier schon beim Querlesen der Themen 2011-13 finden konnte ;-)
So weiß ich schon, dass nächsten Monat wohl noch Hornis da sind, bei gutem Wetter die Makrelen anrücken könnten, bei Nymindegab Hecht und barsch möglich sind und in der Brandung dicht unter Land die Platten...

Jetzt brech ich aber mal ne Lanze für den Boardie von Post 634. Das Bild wurde vom Angelforum SH verlinkt und trägt auch deren Copyright Vermerk mit Datum 2012. Wenn da jemand pennt steht da halt einfach das Vorjahr. Wenn man aber in besagtem Forum sucht findet man das Bild und da stehen auch die Aufnahmedaten dabei und das passt alles eins A mit dem Post überein ;-)
Kritisch zu sein ist ja schön und gut aber jeden Fang gleich in Frage zu stellen |kopfkrat
Auf jeden Fall unbekannterweise liebe Grüße an die hiesige Gemeinde und bis bald ;-)

http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/gallery/showimage.php?i=17024&catid=member&imageuser=836


----------



## LAC (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



ChrisHH schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Hvide Sande Gemeinde, werde mich noch mal später ausführlicher hier melden mit meinen persönlichen Anliegen und danke schon mal allen Alteingesessenen wie z.B. LAC Otto, Jürgen, etc.  für die zahlreichen Infos die ich hier schon beim Querlesen der Themen 2011-13 finden konnte ;-)
> So weiß ich schon, dass nächsten Monat wohl noch Hornis da sind, bei gutem Wetter die Makrelen anrücken könnten, bei Nymindegab Hecht und barsch möglich sind und in der Brandung dicht unter Land die Platten...
> 
> Jetzt brech ich aber mal ne Lanze für den Boardie von Post 634. Das Bild wurde vom Angelforum SH verlinkt und trägt auch deren Copyright Vermerk mit Datum 2012. Wenn da jemand pennt steht da halt einfach das Vorjahr. Wenn man aber in besagtem Forum sucht findet man das Bild und da stehen auch die Aufnahmedaten dabei und das passt alles eins A mit dem Post überein ;-)
> ...




@ ChrissHH - dieses kann passieren, ich stelle bei der kamera auch nicht immer das datum ein - wobei dieser erwähnte angelplatz, wirklich gut ist.
Das ist doch super und ich freue mich, dass du dieses richtig stellst, hier ist der beweis, dass im anglerboard nur die warheit gepostet wird - wobei es auch erfreulich und genußvoll zu lesen ist, oft sogar viel interessanter, wenn angler ihre träume beschreiben. Das ist ja förmlich wie eine kunst und schwer, da man sich reichlich gedanken machen muss, dass man nichts falsches schreibt.|supergri
Gruß


----------



## ChrisHH (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Otto,

die Kamera hat er ja richtig eingestellt (sieht man bei den Aufnahmedaten weiter unten) nur der Hoster/Forenbetreiber vom SH Forum, der sein Copyright bei Verlinkung drauf haut hat gepennt ;-)
Aber das nun wirklich ganz am Rande.

Ich mach dann mal gleich in eigener Sache weiter, da du ja schreibst, dass der Strand von Argab sehr gut ist. Meinst du denn, dass Argab grundsätzlich besser ist als Bjerregård oder nimmt sich das alles nichts? Sollte ich auf irgendwelche Besonderheiten achten z.B. wenn ich bei Ebbe ein paar Einblicke kriege? Ansonsten ist ja hier immer wieder von der ersten Rinne und 10-30m Wurfweite die Rede. Das werde ich schon mal beherzigen, bzw. sowohl eine nah, eine fern probieren...
Haben nämlich ab 13.7. für drei Wochen ein Haus in Bjerregård / Rauhesvej und könnte natürlich, wenn die Kiddies im Bett liegen, die Angeln bequem über die Düne an den Strand tragen. Würde aber natürlich bei besseren Aussichten anderswo auch noch mal das Auto satteln...

Wenn hier von der ersten Rinne die Rede ist, brauch ich dann eigentlich immer noch die hohen Brandungsgewichte? Allzuviel Schnur kann ja eigentlich nicht mehr im Wasser sein|kopfkrat
So weit mal meine ersten Fragen


----------



## rainzor (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

HV aktuell:

Gestern gab es hier einen Süd-West fast in Sturmstärke. 
Dazu waren alle Tore offen mit Wildwasser Richtung Fjord.
Angeln unmöglich.

Heute dann fast windstill. Alle Tore geschlossen. Heringe wurden sehr wenige gefangen. Dann wurden die Tore geöffnet und es lief immer besser mit den Heringen. 
Hornhechte wurden weder gefangen, noch konnte man sie jagen sehen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## porscher (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

und wie läufts am strand mit den platten?


----------



## LAC (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ ChrisHH
Christian, ob bei dem schollenfoto einer gepennt hat mit dem copyright oder die schollen aus dem laden kommen, das ist mir alles egal, jedenfalls beleben fotos immer den thread. 
Nun zur frage, wobei der angelplatz der genannt wurde d.h. agrab nicht schlecht ist. Ob argab besser ist als bjerregard  kann ich nicht sagen, da ich nicht der wilde brandungsangler bin - ich habe am ganzen holmslandklit  schon geangelt und kann sagen, dass der südliche bereich um bjerregard besser ist als der um hvide sande. 
Nun existiert ja ein infoblatt für angler, dort sind im hafen sowie an der küste fischarten eingedruckt, das bedeudet, es ist ein guter angelplatz. Da ist der dorsch dann im verhältnis vier km lang - Nun will man es genauer wissen und oft fragt man mich, welcher parkplatz ist es - dass man noch nicht gefragt hat, welcher papierkorb am strand ist es, wundert mich. 
Wo ich mich etwas nach richte, sind muscheln, sobald ich muscheln sehe, gehe ich etwas nördlicher und versuche mal dort mein angelglück, da vorgelagerte muschelbänke dort sein können, wo sich platte gerne aufhalten aber auch der wolfsbarsch. 
Nebenbei erwähnt, hat mein freund torsten (bordie Hatri) in bjerregard von der küste makrelen und hornhechte gefangen.
Bleib schön in bjerregard und hau die angel rein - du wirst schon platte fangen. 
Ich freue mich ja, wenn gepostet wird, sie wurden in der ersten rinne gefangen, dann hatte er glück, da er nicht weit werfen musste, ich habe sie schon in allen rinnen gefangen und kann nicht sagen, die erste reihe ist die beste, jedenfalls werden dort auch welche gefangen,  ich kann sie auch beim laufen durchs wasser mit den füßen fangen - will aber nicht bis hvide sande laufen um zwei exemplare zu bekommen, wobei in prielen sie so gefangen werden.
Diese nordsee ist ja nicht ein put&take see, da verändert sich ständig was und beim orkan mit auflaufender flut, da kannst du nicht bis zur errste rinne werfen, ständig verändert sich das gewässer - und da die fische sich immer ein schönes plätzchen aussuchen, was ihnen zusagt, sind sie mal in der ersten, mal in der zweiten und das in der dritten rinne keine mehr sind, ist klar, die liegen bei mir im eisfach.:q:q  das wäre schön, so ist es aber nicht.
Ich bin noch nie ans gewässer gegangen mit den gedanken, heute fange ich sie in einer bestimmten rinne, jedoch immer mit den gedanken, ich werde sie schon finden, wo sie sich aufhalten und dann suche ich sie. 
So mache ich es auch beim heringsfang, das stelle ich ganz schnell fest, ob sie in grundnähe, mittel- oder oberwasser schwimmen und beißen.
Ich habe auch fotos von den schollen - die in bjerregard gefangen wurden, werde sie mal suchen und später einstellen.
Gruß
.


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Otto,#h

wolltest du nicht diese Woche zum Sonnenbaden nach
Flensburg? |kopfkrat


----------



## ChrisHH (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Otto, das hilft doch schon mal weiter, dann werd ich in Bjerregård mal die Augen aufmachen und gucken wo vielleicht Durchbrüche in den Rinnen zu erkennen sind und auch wie das mit angeschwemmten Muscheln so aussieht. Da du schreibst, du orientierst dich nördlicher, wenn du Muscheln findest: Gibt es immer eine Nord-Süd-Strömung da?

Ansonsten wechsele ich mal den Fisch -> Hornhecht
Da hab ich schon einige von gefangen in der Ostsee - die meisten allerdings auf Blinker. Scheint in Hvide Sande ja nicht so der Bringer zu sein, oder wird das im Verhältnis einfach weniger praktiziert?
Ansonsten hab ich als eifriger Leser ja schon von schlanken, vorbebleiten Posen und Garnelen lesen können (waren es die von Aldi - ich weiß es nicht mehr)? Posenangeln im Meer hab ich jetzt nicht so die Riesenerfahrung - welche Grammzahl müsste ich denn passender Weise so einkaufen??? Und gibts da irgendwelche Anhaltspunkte wonach man sich in Hvide Sande im Juli auf die gehörnten platziert (Meeresseite / Fjordseite / Tor auf /zu)
Fragen über Fragen... Vielen Dank, dass es hier immer wieder so geduldige Seelen gibt :m


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Chris,#h

meines Wissens ist Otto i.M. nicht erreichbar.
Aber was die Posen anbelangt, so kommst du im Hafenbereich mit max. 10 Gramm aus. Sie müssen auch 
nicht vorgebleit sein.:m


----------



## groner (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo ChrisHH,

die Garnelen kriegst du im Hafenfischladen ( Havnens Rogeri). Sind ziemlich große ungepulte. Aus einer kann man zwei Köder machen. Weil die nicht eingelegt sind, sind die auch nicht so matschig und halten sehr gut ( überstehen auch mal 2-3 Bisse). Für ein Nachmittag an der Schleuse reicht ne Handvoll und kost' ca. 1 Euro.

Der Groner ( ab 29.6. auch wieder da !)


----------



## ChrisHH (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hey Jungs danke für die Antworten


----------



## rainzor (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Ich hab' sie letztes Jahr immer mit Heringsfetzen gefangen. Dieses Jahr war es immer viel zu windig für die Posenangelei.
Ich hab' aber einen gesehen, der hatte einen schwimmenden Spiro, 2 m Vorfach, dann ein Heringsblei und daran einen schlanken Blinker. Den aber ohne Drilling, sondern mit Seide bestückt. War sehr erfolgreich damit.
An sonsten ist es dieses Jahr wirklich so, daß die meisten die Hornis gezielt gerissen haben.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## worker_one (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



> Hornhechte wurden weder gefangen, noch konnte man sie jagen sehen.
> 
> Gruß
> Rainer



Doch. Ich war bis Mittag auf der Fjordseite. 
Gegen 10/11 Uhr waren welche am Rauben.

Ansonsten war ich die Tage noch 2mal in der Brandung zwischen 20 und 23 Uhr.
Einmal kurz vor Ebbe und einmal bei auflaufendem Wasser.
Beide mal fast nix. Einmal 2 Minis. Und gestern 1 kleine.


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



rainzor schrieb:


> Ich hab' sie letztes Jahr immer mit Heringsfetzen gefangen. Dieses Jahr war es immer viel zu windig für die Posenangelei.
> Ich hab' aber einen gesehen, der hatte* einen schwimmenden Spiro, 2 m Vorfach, dann ein Heringsblei und daran einen schlanken Blinker.* Den aber ohne Drilling, sondern mit Seide bestückt. War sehr erfolgreich damit.
> An sonsten ist es dieses Jahr wirklich so, daß die meisten die Hornis gezielt gerissen haben.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Rainer,#h

die Montage hört sich für mich sehr abenteuerlich an. Hast 
du eine Erklärung für diese Montage? #c
Das sind für mich drei verschiedene Paar Schuhe.


----------



## ChrisHH (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hey hier ist ja richtig was los... Noch mal kurz zu den Posen - wie gesagt nicht so mein Metier im Allgemeinen: such ich nach Antennenposen, wie diesen hier z.B.
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...hoer/posen-1/quantum-magic-waggler/detail.jsf
Oder eher nach sowas
http://www.angeln-neptunmaster.de/f...orellenpose-zanderpose-clear-slim-10g/a-3382/


----------



## rainzor (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Rainer,#h
> 
> die Montage hört sich für mich sehr abenteuerlich an. Hast
> du eine Erklärung für diese Montage? #c
> Das sind für mich drei verschiedene Paar Schuhe.


 
Hab' ich so auch noch nicht gesehen, aber der Erfolg gab ihm ja recht.
Ich vermute, Spiro und Heringsblei haben für ordentlich Wurfgewicht gesorgt. An dem Tag haben die Hornis recht weit draußen gejagt. Und der schwimmende Spiro hat trotz des hohen Gewichts dafür gesorgt, daß es nicht zu tief runter ging.

@ ChrisHH
Ich würde zur ersten greifen. Man muß den Horni ja lange genug schlucken lassen, da der Haken im vorderen Maul ja nicht hält. Hat die Pose zu viel Auftrieb, läßt er den Köder wieder los. Und ist die Pose zu klein, ist das bei dem doch recht rauhen Wasser eher hinderlich.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## ChrisHH (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Danke Rainer ;-)

Ansonsten hab ich gestern beim Suchen nach Hornhechtposen noch was ganz interessantes gefunden:
http://www.meeresangeln-tricks.de/daenemark-angeln/angeln-auf-hornhecht-in-hvide-sande/


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



ChrisHH schrieb:


> Danke Rainer ;-)
> 
> Ansonsten hab ich gestern beim Suchen nach Hornhechtposen noch was ganz interessantes gefunden:
> http://www.meeresangeln-tricks.de/daenemark-angeln/angeln-auf-hornhecht-in-hvide-sande/


 

Diese Teile solltest du im Sandormkiosk bekommen.:m


----------



## ChrisHH (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Sandormkiosk= Kott? oder gibts da noch mehr Läden?

Überhaupt: alles was ich so brauchen könnte, werd ich ja sicher auch vor Ort kaufen können. Ist Kott preislich mit Deutschland vergleichbar oder macht es Sinn sich schon hier einzudecken???


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



ChrisHH schrieb:


> Sandormkiosk= Kott? oder gibts da noch mehr Läden?
> 
> Überhaupt: alles was ich so brauchen könnte, werd ich ja sicher auch vor Ort kaufen können. Ist Kott preislich mit Deutschland vergleichbar oder macht es Sinn sich schon hier einzudecken???


 


Es gibt noch einen 2. Laden 300m entfernt. Beide liegen deutlich über dem deutschen Preisniveau.


----------



## bonobo (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Ich war auch mal wieder in der Nähe von Hvide Sande. Habe vorher viel gelesen und Tipps abgestaubt. Als kleines Dankeschön ein kurzer Bericht...

Wir waren vom 01.-14.06. in Bork Havn. Schon am Anreisetag machte uns der Wind zu schaffen. Dabei waren wir noch nicht einmal angeln. Auf unserer Terrasse fielen Stühle, Wäschespinne und alles andere um, was nicht festgenagelt war. Der Wind lies zwar nach, war dennoch ständiger Begleiter.

*Hvide Sande:*
Insgesamt waren wir drei Mal für je 1,5 h in Hvide Sande bei den Heringen. Wir konnten jeweils um die 20 Stück fangen. Lief bei mir etwas schwer im Vergleich zu den anderen. Hatte auch immer nur einen Hering an der Rute. Es lag nicht an der Ausrüstung - ausgerechnet meine Frau zeigte mir, wie es geht und sorgte dafür, dass unsere Familie satt wurde...






Es folgte sogar noch ein Dreier. Hornhechte hatten wir keine, gesichtet allerdings schon. Robben waren diesmal höchstens zwei vor Ort.

*Am Meer:*
Natürlich ging es auch an die Küste zum Angeln. An einem Tag mit weniger Wind versuchte ich es mit Buttlöffel. Doch 60 Gramm waren einfach zu wenig. 
Zwei kurze Ansitze auf Scholle folgten. Ich glaube, es ist egal wo man dort an der Küste angelt, ob nun Argab, Bjerregård oder ganz wo anders. Unser erster Ansitz war direkt hinter (nördlich) dem Militärgebiet und damit südlich von Bjerregard. In 2 h bissen ca. 5 Schollen. Zwei waren gerade so über Maß. Der nächste Ansitz von zwei Stunden folgte südlich von Nymindegab. Dort gab es die gleiche Anzahl an Schollen und die Größte von 36 cm




 Ich kann nur jeden Ermuntern, mal einen Versuch auf Scholle zu starten. Meine letzte Scholle fing ich vor 20 Jahren. Da die Schollen hier sehr ufernah liegen, können auch nicht so erfahrene ihr Glück probieren. Allerdings dürfen verschieden Bleigewichte nicht fehlen. 100 gr. waren bei uns zu wenig. Es hielten erst die 150er Krallenbleie.

*Am Fjord:*
Da vor unserer Tür der Fjord lag, war der Schwerpunkt ganz klar: Barsche, Barsche, Barsche. 
Schon oft wurde hier über Stellen zum Angeln im Fjord gefragt! Bei Bork Havn gibt es sie. Man muss natürlich die geringen Tiefen von max. 0,5 m akzeptieren. Das Auto könnt ihr im Hafen abstellen. Ihr braucht dann nur den Trimm-Dich-Pfad entlang. Dort gibt es alle paar Meter Minisandstrände.




Die ersten werden meist von Surfern genutzt. Weiter nördlich sind kaum noch Surfer.

Ich hatte mir ein paar Maden mitgebracht, damit die Weißfische angefüttert und dann auf Fischfetzen geangelt. Mit den Weißfischen kamen die Barsche im Schlepptau. So konnte ich an zwei Tagen je 10 schöne Barsche zwischen 20 und 35 cm fangen.
Ohne Anfüttern wird es schwer. Da beißen die Barsche erst spät abends und auch nicht in der Menge. Hier mal ein Standardfang





Kurios: Aufgrund des späten Sonnenuntergangs beißen die Barsche sogar nach Mitternacht. So schaut es gg. 23:00 Uhr aus...





Zuletzt noch eine Frage. Neben Rotaugen fingen wir als Weißfische vorwiegend diese Art:





Sind das Hasel?

Grüße
Bono


----------



## raf (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



ChrisHH schrieb:


> Ansonsten wechsele ich mal den Fisch -> Hornhecht
> Da hab ich schon einige von gefangen in der Ostsee - die meisten allerdings auf Blinker. Scheint in Hvide Sande ja nicht so der Bringer zu sein, oder wird das im Verhältnis einfach weniger praktiziert?
> Ansonsten hab ich als eifriger Leser ja schon von schlanken, vorbebleiten Posen und Garnelen lesen können (waren es die von Aldi - ich weiß es nicht mehr)? Posenangeln im Meer hab ich jetzt nicht so die Riesenerfahrung - welche Grammzahl müsste ich denn passender Weise so einkaufen??? Und gibts da irgendwelche Anhaltspunkte wonach man sich in Hvide Sande im Juli auf die gehörnten platziert (Meeresseite / Fjordseite / Tor auf /zu)
> Fragen über Fragen... Vielen Dank, dass es hier immer wieder so geduldige Seelen gibt :m



Das mit den Hornhechten ist eigentlich ganz einfach.
Wasserkugel auf die Hauptschnurr. Wirbel und 1 m Vorfach mit Herringsfetzen. Kann man ab und an mal schleppen oder treiben lassen. Funzt 100 %. #6


----------



## porscher (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

schöne bilder. danke dafür.


----------



## rainzor (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Ich war heute noch mal an der Schleuse. Ruhiges Wasser und alle Tore geschlossen. Auf der Fjordseite war es recht voll, an der nördlichen Meerseite hatte ich reichlich Platz.
Erst lief es mit den Heringen recht zäh, wurde dann aber immer besser. War dann aber ab 13:30 Uhr schlagartig vorbei. Hornhechte konnte man jagen sehen, gefangen wurden aber keine.
Dafür hab' ich einen Aal (35cm) und einen Dorsch (4cm) gehakt. Schwimmen beide aber wieder.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## LAC (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Inzwischen werden ja hier interessante montagen für die hornhechte gepostet. Nun lese ich immer, dass man sie sieht aber kaum fängt und dann wird experimentiert - das finde ich immer gut.
Nicht schlecht - wobei ich diese fangmetoden spiro, blei usw. noch nicht gemacht habe.
Ich baue meine montage immer nach dem fressverhalten der einzelnen fischarten auf, darüber sollte man sich informieren - steht natürlich nicht in den katalogen der gerätehersteller. 
Ein kleines problem ist ja beim fang, dass der haken sein langes maul überwinden sollte, damit er im schlund sich dann festsetzen kann. Denn erst dann ist mit einer sicheren landung zu rechnen. 
Das ist die feine art den fisch zu überlisten.
Nun kann man ihn auch noch mit einen paternoster fangen, wo er sich förmlich einrollt und selbst fesselt, oder mit seidenfäden, da verankert er sich selbst, da das lange maul mit zähnen bestückt ist und er durch den kampf sich jetzt auch förmlich einrollt - oft bricht bei der landung ein maulknochen durch, dann sieht man meistens wie er wild wird und aus dem wasser springt. 
Bewegt man den köder, d.h. heringspaternoster, spinner oder haken mit seidenfäden, was ja normal ist, da man ihnen ja mit diesen kirmesbestecken, was vormachen, d.h. täuschen will, es sollen ja  lebende fische sein, die er dann jagt.
Bei diesen methoden wird kein haken im schlund landen, denn die methode mit den seidenfäden am haken ist in meinen augen, wie die mit dem heringspaternoster aufgebaut , die ich ablehne - es ist halt die kleine art, wo die zähne sich verankern und sein maulknochen eingerollt wird.
Angelt man mit der stehenden pose und bietet ihn fischfetzen oder krabbenfleisch an, ist die angelmethode ganz anders, die hat aber auch nichts mit der oben genannten zu tun, da sein fressverhalten ganz anders ist - denn dann jagt er nicht, sondern schaut sich den köder ganz genau an, er testet ihn sogar, indem er ganz vorsichtig knabbert.
Und wenn alles ok ist - dann schluckt er ihn. Wenn jetzt der richtige anschlag erfolgt - dieses habe ich schon zig mal gepostet - dann landet der haken im schlund und man kann den hornhecht sicher landen. 

Das sieht dann so aus.





Gruß


----------



## lucabenji (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo,
mein Sohn 12 Jahre möchte mal am Meer angeln.
Wir sind ab dem 17 August für 14 Tage in Sondervig, was kann man zu dieser Jahreszeit fangen? und wo?
Habe auch noch keine Ausrüstung dafür, habe nur Angeln fürs Forellenfischen.
Im voraus schon mal Danke für Eure Antworten.

LG
Markus


----------



## LAC (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



lucabenji schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mein Sohn 12 Jahre möchte mal am Meer angeln.
> Wir sind ab dem 17 August für 14 Tage in Sondervig, was kann man zu dieser Jahreszeit fangen? und wo?
> Habe auch noch keine Ausrüstung dafür, habe nur Angeln fürs Forellenfischen.
> ...



Markus, mit dem satz: mein sohn möchte am meer mal angeln, meist du, er möchte fische fangen, mit 12 jahren meistens auch noch schnell, das ist etwas anderes. 
Wenn er nur angeln will, geht es mit den anglen die du für die forellen einsetzt, benötigst jedoch dann je nach fischart, die richtige montage - vom strand auf grund eine spezielle für plattfische und in hvides sande an der schleuse mit etwas glück noch hornhechte, wenn sie noch da sind. 
Wie man hornhechte fängt bzw. platte ist hier schon hundert mal gepostet worden. 
Willst du richtig zuschlagen und eine spezielle ausrüstung haben, musst du zu kott (angelladen) in hvide sande gehen und dich beraten lassen, was man alles für die brandungsangelei benötigt - erwähne aber, dass dein sohn erst 12 jahre ist.
Ich sage, dein sohn soll es erst mal mit deinen angeln versuchen, dann siehst du wass passiert.


----------



## Floschi (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@Bonobo: Toller Bericht! Meine Frau zieht mich beim Angeln in HV auch immer ab |supergri

@lucabenji: Was dir Otto durch die Blume sagen möchte ist, dass mit dem Rute raus und Fisch dran am Meer so eine Sache ist. Viele machen eine gewaltige Materialschlacht aus der Angelegenheit Brandungsangeln. Da gehen für Rute und Rolle schnell mal 300 Euro drauf und dann bist du noch im unteren Segment. Wenn dein Sohnemann nicht abzuhalten ist, dann kauf ne Karpfenrute mit 3,5 lbs. (und das nicht in der Kottapotheke). Dazu ne 6000´er Rolle oder höher. 30´er bis 40´er Schnur dazu und Vorfächer und Wattis besorgst du dir dann bei Kott. Problem wird die Reichweite der Würfe deines Sohnes sein. Auf 10 Meter musst du schon Glück haben, dass da mal was vorbei kommt. Die Gezeiten musst du auch beachten. Alles eine Wissenschaft für sich. 

Wenn du Sohnemann nicht zu sehr frustrieren willst, dann fahr mit ihm bei Nymindegab an der Fjord. Sieht auch ein bißchen aus wie Meer, aber du kannst da mit deinem vorhandenen Gerät mit ihm Barsche fangen. Das habe selbst ich hinbekommen :q.


----------



## Hellge (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo,
sorry das ich hier dazwischen funke. Ich fahre Mitte August für zwei Wochen nach Hvide Sande. Wie sieht es denn dort mit der Wolfsbarschangelei aus?
Lohnt sich das Spinnfischen generell  überhaupt, oder kann ich mein Raubfischzeug zu Hause lassen?


----------



## LAC (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Hellge schrieb:


> Hallo,
> sorry das ich hier dazwischen funke. Ich fahre Mitte August für zwei Wochen nach Hvide Sande. Wie sieht es denn dort mit der Wolfsbarschangelei aus?
> Lohnt sich das Spinnfischen generell  überhaupt, oder kann ich mein Raubfischzeug zu Hause lassen?



Hellge, im südlichen bereich von hvide sande kannst du von der küste aus wolfsbarsche überlisten. Ich kenne einige angler darunter auch bordies, die dort schon wolfsbarsche und einer sogar makrelen mit der spinnangel gefangen haben.
Ich habe auch schon im urlaub wolfsbarsche überlistet, aber nicht am holmslandklitt  da ich meine, dass man in den wärmeren meeren, wie mittelmeer eine größere chance hat.
Aber was macht man nicht alles im urlaub, wobei ich die spinnfischerei seht gut finde und  du ja im fjord damit auch was fangen kannst, jedenfalls schneller einen fisch am haken bekommst als im meer.
Gruß


----------



## LAC (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo, war gestern nachmittag mal ein stündchen angeln mit torsten (bordie harti) auf der nördlichen fjordseite direkt an der schleuse - hatte einen behindertenplatz -  etwa 30 stück konnte ich landen. Torsten hat auch etwa 30 gefangen - die schleusentore waren auf und das wasser lief aus dem fjord.
Zu erwähnen ist auch, dass zu dieser uhrzeit auch ein angeler weiter im fjord - wo fat die steinschüttung beginnt - auf aal geangelt hat, er hatte 2 stück fangen können , einer hatte eien kapitale größe, als ich mich mit ihm unterhielt, biss ein weiterer, leider konnte er ihn nicht landen. Er hat mit pose geangelt und den wurm in ca. drei meter tiefe angeboten. Förmlich im mittelwasser, damit keine krabben dran lutschen.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin Otto,#h
ihr habt da ja auch so'n richtiges scheißwetter, ich hoffe doch das DMI recht hat und es nächste Woche besser wird.:g

vh
Carsten


----------



## diedel38 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin moin,

wie sieht es denn mit Makrelen aus ?!!, wollte am Montag rauf und auf Makrele angeln, Hivide  Sande ist für mich Neuland, wer hat Tipps für mich ??


----------



## LAC (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Carsten Heidorn
Grüße dich carsten, bei uns ging es ja noch mit dem wetter, an der ostküste soll es richtig gegossen haben. Heute war wirklich ein verregneter tag, wobei wie du ja schon erwähnt hast, laut DMI es besser werden soll, sonne und wärmer.
LG

@ diedel38
das wird wohl nichts, wenn du am montag rauf kommst und auf makrele angeln willst. So sehe ich dieses, erst im august kannst du damit rechnen. Aber jeder sieht das ja anders.


----------



## diedel38 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

LAC ich grüße Dich,
Ja du hast wohl Recht, bei dem Wetter kann man sich das Rauffahren wohl schenken, na mal sehen.
Werden denn überhaupt schon Makrelen vom Ufer gefangen?
VG - diedel38


----------



## LAC (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



diedel38 schrieb:


> LAC ich grüße Dich,
> Ja du hast wohl Recht, bei dem Wetter kann man sich das Rauffahren wohl schenken, na mal sehen.
> Werden denn überhaupt schon Makrelen vom Ufer gefangen?
> VG - diedel38



diedel, im sommer wenn die wassertemperaturen über 14 grad liegen, ziehen die makrelen in die nordsee - ihr brutgebiet ist die irische see sowie die norwegische rinne, gefolgt von den hundshaien, die sie jagen. 
Nun sind diese vertreter der kleinen thune zwar küstenbewohner, jedoch möchte sie gerne noch 15 m wassertiefe unter sich haben, beim jagen.

Vom land aus, werden die makrelen in dk, nur an wenigen stellen gefangen, in hvide sande meistens ab august bis hin zum sebtember von der langen mole, wobei in den letzten jahren ich festgestellt habe, dass der bestand etwas geschrumft ist, da die fischer sie mit netzen fangen, bevor sie  hvide sande erreichen.
Deshalb sehe ich jetzt keine große chance, sie momentan von land zu fangen - ein versuch kann man jedoch starten, jedoch nicht extra eine fahrt.
Damit du mal eine große siehst - deutscher rekord - nicht in hvide sande sondern am
borkum riff gefangen.





Gruß


----------



## diedel38 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo LAC, wir haben den Versuch auf  August verlegt, ist wohl besser so, werde mich dann nochmals melden.
Vielen Dank für  deinen netten Bericht, wünsche dir  gute Fänge.
diedel38   |wavey:


----------



## viebi (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin,

Wir sind gerade in HS angekommen und wollen natürlich auch die nächsten Tage angeln. Kann jemand mir grob sagen auf welche Fische man hier hoffen kann zu dieser Zeit? Wir waren schon öfter hier,  hauptsächlich an der Schleuse auf Hering und Hornhecht, nur leider haben uns die Hornhechte zu viele Gräten oder wir haben sie einfach falsch verarbeitet  

Grüße,
Lukas


----------



## LAC (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



viebi schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Wir sind gerade in HS angekommen und wollen natürlich auch die nächsten Tage angeln. Kann jemand mir grob sagen auf welche Fische man hier hoffen kann zu dieser Zeit? Wir waren schon öfter hier,  hauptsächlich an der Schleuse auf Hering und Hornhecht, nur leider haben uns die Hornhechte zu viele Gräten oder wir haben sie einfach falsch verarbeitet
> 
> ...



Hallo Lukas, ohne gräten nichts los, momentan kannst du noch heringe und hornhechte an der schleuse fangen - beide haben gräten - den hornhecht kannst du braten und einlegen, dann merkst du die feinen gräten nicht mehr.
Momentan kannst du auch sprotten fangen, sehen aus wie kleine heringe, die werden mit "haut und haare" gegessen, d.h. mit kopf und schwanz, sowie gräten, da man sie nicht ausweidet.
Ohne gräten findest du nur fische in hvie sande , im fischladen.|supergri
Plattfische kannst du auch fangen, jedoch jede fünfte ist ok, die meisten sind gräten die mit haut überzogen sind.


----------



## viebi (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Alles klar, vielen Dank. Wir werden es dann mal an der Schleuse versuchen und mal nach guten Rezepten suchen. Hornhechte werden wohl noch da sein 

Edit: Haben erst ein paar Hornhechte gefangen, Heringe waren nicht in Sicht. Trotzdem hatten wir wieder das Problem mit den Gräten. Filetieren so gut wie unmöglich... haben sie dqnn einfach in der pfanne gebraten. Vor oder nach dem Braten die Gräten entfernen? Wie macht ihr das? 

Grüße,
Lukas


----------



## groner (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo,

ich bin seit Samstagt hier. Trotz des starken Windes (mit Böen), habe ich an der Schluese mein Glück versucht. Auf das Heringsvorfach gingen ein paar Mini-Dorsche ( ~ 10 cm). Sonst nix.

Heute am SOnntag habe ich zwischen 9:30 und 10:30 an der Schleuse 11 Heringe gefangen. Seite zum Meer, Nordseite, parallel zum Ufer. Die Bisse kamen in Entfernung zw. 20 und 3 m. ( also ein sich bewegender Schwarm, oder kleine Grüppchen ?). Als Vorfach, echte  Fischhaut mit heller Perle. Kleine Haken ( 12'er). Der Herr neben mir, hat ein "lokales" (Bei Kott's aus der Grabbelkiste ?) Vorfach drangehabt und nichts gefangen.

Mein Sohn hat auf der Fjordseite 3 große Hornhechte gefangen. 

Der Groner


----------



## Hellge (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> Hellge, im südlichen bereich von hvide sande kannst du von der küste aus wolfsbarsche überlisten. Ich kenne einige angler darunter auch bordies, die dort schon wolfsbarsche und einer sogar makrelen mit der spinnangel gefangen haben.
> Ich habe auch schon im urlaub wolfsbarsche überlistet, aber nicht am holmslandklitt  da ich meine, dass man in den wärmeren meeren, wie mittelmeer eine größere chance hat.
> Aber was macht man nicht alles im urlaub, wobei ich die spinnfischerei seht gut finde und  du ja im fjord damit auch was fangen kannst, jedenfalls schneller einen fisch am haken bekommst als im meer.
> Gruß



Danke dir für deine Antwort.
Wie siehts denn mit der Mole im Hafen aus? Ist die beangelbar? HAst du noch einen Ködertipp für die Wolfsbarschangelei.
Ich wollte auf ein zwei Farben Pilgrims setzen und ein par Gummifische einpacken, wobei ich bei der Farbwahl, mir keinen Rat weiß.


----------



## groner (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo zusammen,

die Ausbeute gestern Abend waren 13 Heringe. 
Auf der Fjordseite wurden vereinzelt Hornhechte gefangen. 

Nach dem Ende des HAfenfestes habe ich gesehen, wie an der neuen südlichen HAfenmauer ( dort wo das Rotorblatt auf dem LKW liegt)  ein Angler sein Zeug ausgepackt hat. Gibt es hier schon Erfahrungen ?

Der Groner


----------



## zanderohli (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo. Bin auch seit Samstag vor Ort. Will heute Abend mal mein Glück versuchen. Darf ich mich überall hinstellen oder gibt es irgendwelche Verbote? Und wie läuft das mit dem Heringen einfach raus und durch kurbeln? Mfg


----------



## anschmu (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



zanderohli schrieb:


> Hallo. Bin auch seit Samstag vor Ort. Will heute Abend mal mein Glück versuchen. Darf ich mich überall hinstellen oder gibt es irgendwelche Verbote? Und wie läuft das mit dem Heringen einfach raus und durch kurbeln? Mfg


Schau zu wie es die anderen machen ! Auswerfen , absinken  lassen und langsam einkurbeln , du  merkst die Bisse beim kurbeln ! Nicht zu lange sinken lassen , sonst hast du zuviele Hänger ! Am besten die Mitangler gut beobachten ! Hört sich doof an , aber so hab ich es auch gelernt ! Werden wohl auch nicht mehr so viele Heringe da sein wie im Mai , aber es werden immer noch ein paar gefangen , einfach Gewässer und Mitangler beobachten ! Zum saubermachen der Heringe am besten einen Drahtsetzkescher oder einen alten Brennholzsack verwenden , gut super um den Hering zu entschuppen ! Gruß Andreas


----------



## Michael_05er (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Kann Andreas da nur Recht geben: Schau nach den anderen Anglern. Schau Dir an, wer am besten fängt, dann schau, wie (und wo) er angelt. Gerade direkt an der Schleuse kann man ja von "an der Schleuse" bis "Parallel zum Ufer" alles abdecken. Ich hatte es auch schon, dass ein einziger Angler gut gefangen hat, und als er dann gegangen ist, hab ich an seinem Platz weitergeangelt und auch noch gut gefangen. Mit der Führungstechnik musst Du etwas probieren. Mal langsam einkurbeln, mal ruckartig, aber wie Andreas sagt: Vorsicht mit Hängern 

Und leider ist es so, dass man dort, wo die meisten Angler stehen auch am besten fängt. Hab mir auch schon mal einen ruhigen Platz gesucht, aber das war ein Schuss in den Ofen...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## groner (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Zanderohli,

angehängt ist eine Karte mit "Untergrund-Infos", die in den letzten paar Jahren beim Heringsangeln enstanden ist. Ich angele meist an der Nordseite, deswegen ist nicht alles eingezeichnet. Die blauen Zonen sind rel. sicher. Dort kann man das Blei über den Boden ziehen ohne allzugroße Hängergefahr. Die zwei roten Punkte in der großen blauen Zone sind einzelne Steinhaufen. Direkt vor den Schleusen ist der Boden wohl ziemlich abgeschliffen. Das Blei geht dort auch ohne allzugroße Probleme drüber. Man sollte jedoch nicht das gesamte Vorfach mit Haken absinken lassen. Dann gibt auch dort Hänger. Die rote Zone ist voll mit Muschelbänken. Dort ist der Köder rel. flach zu führen.


Just my 2 Euro-Cent

der Groner


----------



## LAC (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Hellge,
ich kann es dir nicht sagen, auf welches die wolfsbarsche in hvide sande gehen - es sind ja sehr neugierige fische und ich habe sie z.b. beim tauchen in den südlichen ländern, mit schlagen der schwimmflossen auf der wasseroberfläche angelockt, beobachtet und studiert.  
Sie kommen sehr schnell, wenn ich förmlich geplanscht habe, stehen jedoch unter spannung und sind bei der kleinsten bewegung verschwunden, kommen aber nach wenigen minuten zurück und sind dann  nicht mehr scheu -wunderbar konnte ich sie beobachten. Aus den händen haben sie mir nicht gefressen, wie andere fischarten.

Künstliche köder, die raschelgeräusche machen, sind ja bekannt und  sollen fische anlocken u.a. auch wolfsbarsche und einige angler haben damit ja auch schon welche gefangen. 
Nun kann ich nicht sagen, welche von diesen künstlichen musikködern gut sind, ob das liedchen bzw. geräusch sie anlockt oder vertreibt, bzw. ob sie gut oder schlecht laufen, da ich nicht mit diesen ködern angle.
Der richtige sound macht die musik :q - wir drehen uns ja auch nur noch um, wenn eine porsche dröhnt.:q

Ich kenne länder da lockt man mit geräusche haie an, in der türkei war mit haien innerhalb weniger minuten zu rechnen, wenn der fischer mit dynamit gefischt hatten, das war förmlich der gong zum mittagstisch. Das ist keine spinnerei, das ist wahrheit, da ich dieses unterwasser erlebt habe. 
Früher ab 1535 haben organisierte walfänger in dk, im kleinen belt, die schweinswale mit reisigbesen bei gl. aalbo in den gamborg fjord getrieben und dann im seichten wasser abgeschlachtet. Dort wurden die meisten wale in dk gefangen. Vom 2.nov bis 2. febr. war immer der fang, da sie im winter aus der ostsee in die eisfreie nordsee  ziehen - meistens ins trupps von 30 exemplaren.
Mit geräusche kann man viel machen, selbst kleinkinder im kinderwagen sind neugierig und freuen sich darüber, wenn es rasselt.:q:q
Wir sind halt eine rasselbande geworden.
Ich ziehe meisten naturköder beim angeln vor. Nun denke aber nicht, dass ich die heringe mit naturköder fange, die fange ich mit einem paternoster - benutze jedoch ein ganz spezielles.
Gruß


@ Zanderohli
Du darfst dich nicht überall hinstellen, wenn du angeln willst. Zum beispiel ist es verboten von brücken, bauwerke usw. so ist es auch in deutschland. Im hafen ist es normal auch nicht erlaubt, jedoch sagt da kaum einer etwas, wobei immer mehr verbotsschilder inzwischen aufgestellt werden, da der ganze plunder, den die angler verlieren an den ankerseilen der boote und schiffe hängt.
An der schleuse  darfst du vom ufer angeln, jedoch wie schon erwähnt nicht von der brücke bzw. schleuse.

Wichtig ist, wenn du erfolg haben willst, dass dein paternoster  kleine haken, mit fischhaut hat (die auch klein sein sollte) ohne lametta jedoch mit perle, dann hast du bessere chancen. Die meisten paternoster, die ich gesehen habe und auch dort verkauft werden, sind in meinen augen nicht die besten. Oft ist die fischhaut auch zu lang, kannst sie dann einfach kleiner schneiden - ca. 1 cm länge ist lang genug - läuft dann besser.
Nimmst du die hakenform (cirkle hooks), da ist die spitze nach innen gebogen, geht dir kaum ein hering beim drill verloren. Dieses zum paternoster.
Früher hat man heringe nur mit goldhaken gefangen - heute hängt man gestrüpp dran, damit man auch was fürs geld sieht, was aber nicht immer was taugt.

Nun können die heringe auf grund oder im mittelwasser sich aufhalten, dieses merkt man beim angeln - wobei je nach tiefe, die zupfmethode etwas anders sein sollte. Ein anfänger merkt dieses jedoch kaum, da er kaum feststellt, wo er die fische fängt - er merkt nur, wenn es zupft.
Dadurch verliert ja eine anfänger auch ständig bleie, bzw. bekommt hänger, da er nicht genau feststellen kann, wo seine schnur sich momentan befindet.
Zu den hängern wurde ja schon eine karte eingestellt, die grob schon richtig ist, wobei ich dieses jedoch alles etwas anders sehe, denn auf der fjordseite an der schleuse, - die nicht farb, markiert ist - bekomme ich nie ein hänger, außer ich schlafe beim angeln und mein blei treibt mit paternoster  über den boden.
Auf der seeseite sieht alles anders aus, wenn die schleusen zu sind, kannst du dich etwa nach der eingestellten karte halten, sind nur einige tore auf, sieht alles anders aus, da wird der grüne bereich an der steinschüttung zu einer großen gefahr und mit hänger ist zu rechnen, da dort ein kehrwasser entsteht und deine angelmethode, das zupfen ganz anders sein muss, denn wenn  du nicht schnell einziehst, wird dein blei mit paternoster über den boden gewirbelt und es verhäddert sich. Außerdem können dich dort die angler fangen, die von der steinschüttung angeln. Und an der kante vom geländer ist  unterwasser eine spuntwand,  d.h. die letzten meter müssen schneller gedreht werden, sonst bleibst du dort auch hängen.

Ich empfehle dir, da du ja anfänger bist, im fjordbereich zu angeln, meistens ist es dort auch ruhiger, da der wind meisten von der seeseite kommt.
Wünsche dir viel erfolg und keine materialschlacht d.h. hänger.


----------



## groner (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@LAC

Die Karte ist wie gesagt nicht vollständig. Evtl. kann ja jeder seine Erkenntnisse reinmalen und wieder hochladen. Wenn sie final ist, kann man sie an eine "feste" Stelle posten. 

An der Fjordseite angele ich sonst nur auf Hornhecht mit einer Posenmontage. Deswegen habe ich dort nur Erfahrungen aus zweiter Hand (wen ich sehe, dass mein Nebenmann einen Hänger hat). Bei Niedrigwasser sieht man die Steinpackung an den Spundwänden recht gut. Ich weiss net, wie weit die in die Schleuse reinragen. 

Jetzt (15:30) sind die Schleusen offen, Wasser läuft ins Meer, gefangen wird momentan nirgendwo.


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



groner schrieb:


> @LAC
> 
> *Die Karte ist wie gesagt nicht vollständig.* Evtl. kann ja jeder seine Erkenntnisse reinmalen und wieder hochladen. Wenn sie* final* ist, kann man sie an eine "feste" Stelle posten.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brasse10 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo ich will vom 17 bis 31 August nach DK. 
Kann mir jemand was über die zwei Forellenseen sagen?

Skaven Fiskesø
Fiskesøvej 10
6880 Tarm
No. 35


Foersum Teglværkssøer
Teglgårdsvej 7
6880 Tarm
No. 37

Wie ist es im Fjord auf Aal oder Barsch ?

Ich denke mal das in Hvide Sande nicht viel los ist oder doch.

Ich freue mich über jede Info.


----------



## LAC (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ groner

Mein freund jürgen (breithardt), hat es ja schon erwähnt, man muss ein wasser lesen können, aber auch ein gefühl in den fingern haben z.b. bekomme ich kaum im fjordbereich hänger, obwohl, wenn ich z.b. kleinen sprotten fangen will, diese förmlich vom grund mit dem heringspaternoster erwischen muss - ich hüpfe förmlich dann mit dem blei über grund - ohne hänger - dieses kann ich mir bildlich vorstellen, wie mein blei über grund tanzt. So ist es, z.b. werfe ich an an der stromkante bei offener schleuse und fange heringe, auch da merke und fühle genau was mit mein blei und paternoster passiert, da ich es an der wasseroberfläche erkennen kann, was darunter los ist.
Das kann aber nicht ein anfänger, der wundert sich auf einmal, dass ganz viel schnur neben ihm liegt, oder des öfteren einen hänger bekommt bzw. mit der schnur das geländer fängt, wie ich es vor wenigen tagen gesehen habe. 
Das ist ganz normal, da man dieses nicht von einem anfänger verlangen kann und er auch nicht in zwei tagen lernt. Ich kenne welche, die angeln schon zig jahre und haben es noch nicht gelernt und sagen, wie gewässer lesen, schwimmen da buchstaben - ja, sage ich dann, es sind spezielle zeichen, man muss sie nur lesen können. 

Deine karte ist ja ok - z.b. wenn die schleusen auf sind und das wasser fließt im fjord, dann wird dein grüner bereich an der schleuse auf der seeseite ein gefährlicher platz, denn durch die strömung wird blei mit paternoster  im fjordbereich getrieben und du kannst im torbereich schnell einen hänger bekommen. Das gute ist, wenn die schleusen auf sind, sind auch die angler verschwunden und man kann sich den platz aussuchen.

Ich finde, die karte kann so bleiben, außerdem lernt man wenn man ständig einen hänger bekommt - nicht alle, die verkaufen dann ihr angelzeug oder posten: keine fische mehr in hvide sande. So stand es vor jahren mal im august im hvide sande thread geschrieben - wie recht jeder hat.

Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Deine karte ist ja ok - z.b. wenn die schleusen auf sind und das wasser fließt im fjord, dann wird dein grüner bereich an der schleuse auf der seeseite ein gefährlicher platz, denn durch die strömung wird blei mit paternoster im fjordbereich getrieben und du kannst im torbereich schnell einen hänger bekommen. Das gute ist, wenn die schleusen auf sind, sind auch die angler verschwunden und man kann sich den platz aussuchen.



Otto,

und was ist die Karte wert, wenn auf der südlichen Schleusenseite 3 Tore geöffnet sind? 
Sins dann die Verhältnisse nicht sofort anders?


----------



## groner (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ LAC und Co.

OK, die Karte soll nur den Untergrund ein bisschen erkären. Ich hab nicht den Anspruch alles an Informationen unterzubringen ( Strömung, Gezeiten, Wind, und ä.) . Es sollte den Anfänger und ggf. Hvide Sande-Neuling davor bewahren, die ersten 5 Montagen in die Muschelbänke zu werfen & zu verlieren.

Heute Abend um kurz vor 22:00 hab ich noch 2 (zwei!) Heringe landen können ( der Seehund im Hafenbecken hat sie mir wahrsch. wg. Mitleid vor die Angel getrieben).


Der Groner


----------



## Hellge (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Hellge,
> ich kann es dir nicht sagen, auf welches die wolfsbarsche in hvide sande gehen - es sind ja sehr neugierige fische und ich habe sie z.b. beim tauchen in den südlichen ländern, mit schlagen der schwimmflossen auf der wasseroberfläche angelockt, beobachtet und studiert.
> Sie kommen sehr schnell, wenn ich förmlich geplanscht habe, stehen jedoch unter spannung und sind bei der kleinsten bewegung verschwunden, kommen aber nach wenigen minuten zurück und sind dann  nicht mehr scheu -wunderbar konnte ich sie beobachten. Aus den händen haben sie mir nicht gefressen, wie andere fischarten.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe. So habe ich einen Anhaltsplan, was das Ködersortiment betrifft  Werde mal von jedem eine kleine Auswahl mitnehmen. Und wenn gar nichts geht, sind ja immer Heringe vor Ort


----------



## LAC (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Jürgen, ich finde die karte ok, da dieses rote dreieck wirklich eine gefahrenzone ist, jedoch durch die spuntwände die dort angelegt wurden, die etwa 8 m von der brüstug entfernt sind. Die gefahr eines hängers besteht nicht in der mitte vom gewässer, sondern erst in den letzten metern kurz vor dem uferbereich, wo es dann an der spuntwand (miesmuschel und angelkram) hängen bleibt, weil es förmlich darüber gezogen wird. 
Miesmuscheln sind für den angler natürlich ein problem, da sie sich blitzschnell schließen können , wenn sie berührt werden von der schnur und somit die schnur einklemmen - diese hat jedoch etwas mit der führung zu tun, denn mein blei klemmt keine miesmuschel ein. 
Ich sehe ja oft, wie einige angeln, die legen förmlich das blei auf grund und ihr paternoster flattert über den boden, weil sie zuviel schnur geben bzw. kein konakt zum paternoster haben - das war´s dann - ein neues muss her.
Die schleuse ist für mich ein angelplatz, wo man kaum ein hänger bekommt, wobei alle anderen angelplätze in hvide sande, wo steinschüttungen sind, man mit der miesmuschel kontakt bekommen kann d.h. hänger, aber auch nur, wenn man die letzten meter - wo die steinschüttung ist - nicht schnell genug sein paternoster einholt
Ich habe die alte lange mole, mehrmals umrundet d.h. geschnorchelt und getaucht und mir miesmuscheln geholt gleichzeitig aber auch reichlich angelmaterial gepflückt. Da kam reichlich zusammen, es war für mich förmlich eine wundertüte, was dort sich alles verankert hatte - zum teil teures material, wo man nicht einen fisch mit in hvide sande fangen kann. Da hingen dorschpilker, wobler am heringspaternoster, die waren so groß wie die dorsche die in hvide sande gefangen werden  Die haben sich keine angelmontage gebaut sodern anker.
Ich gebe dir recht, mit der schleuse, da müssen nur zwei tore auf sein, schon verändert sich die strömung, deshalb kann man nicht im vorfeld sagen, wie man dort angeln soll, da man sich der situation anpassen muss - wobei die gefahr der spuntwand bleibt - um dieses aber zu wissen, wie angele ich denn da, wenn die schleusen auf sind, muss man ein gewässer lesen können. Das können ja die meisten nicht, denn wenn die tore aufgehen, verschwinden alle angler.
Hier mal ein kleiner einstieg, für die, die es gerne wissen möchten - wie lese ich ein gewässer.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kehrwasser
https://www.google.com/search?q=kehrwasser&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=btDTUavKCcbRtAaig

https://www.google.com/search?q=fli...LF8zJswan9oCIAQ&ved=0CE4QsAQ&biw=1024&bih=638

Gruß


----------



## goldfischfussball (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Prima, dass du dir Arbeit so gemacht hast. Passt!!
Eine kleine Anmerkung für die Bedenkenträger und Besserwisser: Es gibt keine eierlegende Wollmilchsau 
Zeichnet ihr doch die Karte von der Südseite....
Ich kann dass von dort so genau nicht vornehmen, obwohl ich dort schon so manches Vorfach versenkt habe.


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



goldfischfussball schrieb:


> Prima, dass du dir Arbeit so gemacht hast. Passt!!
> *Eine kleine Anmerkung für die Bedenkenträger und Besserwisser: Es gibt keine eierlegende Wollmilchsau*
> Zeichnet ihr doch die Karte von der Südseite....
> Ich kann dass von dort so genau nicht vornehmen, obwohl ich dort schon so manches Vorfach versenkt habe.


 

Aber Gott sei Dank  einen Goldfischfussball, der uns bestimmt in Zukunft mit weiteren wertvollen Beiträgen erhellen wird. |supergri


----------



## mathei (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Aber Gott sei Dank einen Goldfischfussball, der uns bestimmt in Zukunft mit weiteren wertvollen Beiträgen erhellen wird. |supergri


 
|good:|good:

hätte ich die karte in Verbindung mit Ottos tips gehabt im mai gehabt, hätte kott weniger Umsatz gehabt.
im nächsten jahr gibt es mehr hering und weniger Vorfächer.
bin am überlegen in den Herbstferien noch mal zu fahren für ne Woche. hering ist dann sehr fett, aber auch nicht immer so reichlich. zu mindestens, was die berichte aus dem letzten jahr an geht. oder irre ich ;+


----------



## LAC (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ mathei
betreffend der heringe im herbst, es ist ein anderer stamm und sie waren immer größer als die im frühjahr. Wobei letztes jahr die heringe im frühjahr auch groß waren. Sie kommen jedoch nicht in den schulen (stückzahlen) vor, wie im frühjahr. Wobei der tierfreund im herbst mehr robben in hvide sande sieht, da sie nicht mehr bei ihren jungen bleiben.
Es lohnt sich jedoch immer auf hering zu gehen in hvide sande, außerdem haben wir jetzt den boden vor der schleuse erhellt, wir kennen jetzt die gefahrenstellen und es kann nichts mehr passieren - außer hänger. Sollte ein angler im zeigefinger keine gefühle haben d.h. nicht richtig werfen können, ist er kein mitglied im anglerboard, sonst wüsste er, dass er gerade werfen soll und die schnur mit dem zeigefinger zur richtigen zeit frei geben sollte. Und da man jetzt auch das gewässer lesen kann, werden alle anglerboard angler wenn die scheusen auf sind, weiter angeln - bis kein material mehr in der kiste ist. |supergri
Wir, bzw. ich bin jetzt startbereit:vik:


----------



## AAlfänger (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@LAC
Mit dem Zeigefinger hast du sowas von recht! Leitet ja der Name schon ab. Aber einige Mitangler haben ihn da, wo sich normalerweise der Daumen befindet, der ja je nach Hand nach links oder rechts zeigt|supergri! Und so wird dann auch geworfen. Bei Niedrigwasser kann man übrigens die Spundwand vor der Schleuse sehr gut sehen und trotzdem schaffen es einige innerhalb kürzester Zeit mehrere Vorfächer dort abzureißen#d.

Gruß AAlfänger#h


----------



## marlowe (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo!

Ich möchte mit meiner Familie diesen Sommer für ein paar Tage zum Zelten an die Dänische Nordsee. Angeln im Meer will ich auch. Frage ist nur, ob ich nach Thorsminde oder Hvide Sande sollte. Kennt jemand die Strände und Campingplätze? Was ist mit kleinen Kindern (2J, 5J) schöner? Angeln dürfte man an beiden Orten ganz gut, oder? Gibt es noch andere Alternativen?


----------



## zanderohli (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Nochmal hallo aus HS. Wie stehen im Fjord die Chancen auf Hecht? Bzw wo sollte man sein Glück versuchen? Mfg


----------



## LAC (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ aalfänger
so sieht es aus mit der wurftechnik, da passieren die verrücktesten sachen, wobei ich es keinen übel nehme, wenn er es nicht beherrscht, denn ein meister fällt ja nicht vom himmel, man muss schon etwas erfahrung haben. Wobei - so schätze ich - ca. 60 % die in hvide sande fische fangen möchten und auch heringe überlisten, keine ahnung vom angeln haben. Grob gesagt, sie wissen nicht was sie tun und freuen sich. wenn ein hering zappelt - ist auch ok.

@ marlowe
alternativen gibt es genug, du erwähnst zelten am meer und mit den kindern angeln, die zwei und fünf jahre alt sind.
Ich glaube du willst angeln und die kinder sollen zuschauen und wenn du einen fisch gefangen hast, dürfen sie ihn vom haken machen bzw. anfassen. 
Ich würde keines dieser beiden plätze nehmen, empfehle dir einen campingplatz in vejers strand - direkt in den dünen. 
Dieser strand hat den feinsten sand, ideal für kinder und du kannst dort auch platte fangen, dort bildet sich z.b. bei ebbe eine abflussrinne, da kann dein zweijähriger darin planschen ohne gefahr und der fünfjährige krabben mit dem fangnetz fangen. 
Es ist ein staatl. campingplatz, der im naturschutzgebiet direkt am meer liegt, jedoch privat geleitet wird.
http://www.vejersstrandcamping.dk/
Ist nur eine empfehlung, kannst aber auch in hvide sande einen nehmen und dann den kindern zeigen, wie man in hvide sande fische fängt. 
Wobei angeln im meer nur vom strand geht, da es von der großen mole zu gefährlich ist, mit zwei kinder von zwei und fünf jahre, da man sich entweder auf die kinder konzentrieren muss, dass sie nicht zwischen den steinen fallen oder aufs angeln. Beides geht nicht.
Beide plätze die du erwähnt hast sind keine guten plätze, wo man den kindern zeigen will, wie die fische beissen, da die schwarmfische kaum noch da sind.

@ zanderohli
Hallo, die chancen stehen gut, denn man kann im fjord super hechte sowie barsche fangen - im südlichen bereich im alten ausläufer.


----------



## marlowe (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@LAC
Danke! Den Platz hatte ich zufällig auch schon im Auge. Angeln mit den Kindern tue ich sowieso nur am Strand auf Platte. Ggf. kann man von dort mal einen Tagesausflug nach Hvide Sande machen - an die Mole würde ich sowieso nur alleine gehen. In HS müssten im August doch Makrelen gehen, oder? Würde gerne auch mal mit Sbirolino Meeräsche probieren - gibts da Hot Spots in der Nähe?


----------



## LAC (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



marlowe schrieb:


> @LAC
> Danke! Den Platz hatte ich zufällig auch schon im Auge. Angeln mit den Kindern tue ich sowieso nur am Strand auf Platte. Ggf. kann man von dort mal einen Tagesausflug nach Hvide Sande machen - an die Mole würde ich sowieso nur alleine gehen. In HS müssten im August doch Makrelen gehen, oder? Würde gerne auch mal mit Sbirolino Meeräsche probieren - gibts da Hot Spots in der Nähe?



Hallo, für platte ist vejers bestens geeignet, hinzu kommt, dass du mit dem wagen bis zur wasserkante fahren kannst. Und ein tagesausflug nach hvide sande lohnt sich auch, da kannst du dann dein glück versuchen z.b. an der mole auf makrelen, wobei der bestand in der nordsee stark dezimiert wurde. Wenn alles stimmt, warmer tag usw. funktioniert es. Ich fange sie nur mit pose und als köder nehme ich fischfetzen.
Das hat natürlich seinen grund, da die makrele auf geruch jagd und erst kurz vor dem ziel auf sicht die jagd umstellt. Da stehen bei fischfetzen die chancen besser, als wenn ich mit dem paternoster den makrelen förmlich es vor den augen her ziehen muss - außerdem ist der drill viel interessanter, da geht richtig die post ab, als wenn ich drei stück dran habe und alle wollen in eine anderen richtung - hinzu kommt, dass eine oft noch beim landen an der mole bzw. beim haken entfernen abfällt.
Hot spots für meeräschen ist etwas übertrieben, es kommen in hvide sande welche vor und an den schleusentore, da fressen sie die algen von den betonwänden - ich habe mir das schauspiel schon angesehen, darfst jedoch dort nicht angeln,
dort wo steinschüttungen am ufer sind, halten sich die meeräschen auch auf - und ich bin schon mit den meeräschen gegangen, wenn sie unterwasser eine strecke abgegrast haben und habe ihnen alles vors maul gehängt.
Wie sie gefangen werden kann ich dir nur sagen in den wärmeren meeren - in hvide sande habe ich noch keine gefangen, alles habe ich versucht, wie ich es kenne aus dem mittelmeer - hatte jedoch kein glück  
Nun habe ich mit diesen montagen und systeme, schon hunderte gefangen  - in hvide sande lief nichts. Ich kann dir kein ratschlag geben, wie man sie fängt,  tüftele selbst noch - wobei ich schon keine lust mehr habe, da hvide sande nicht der platz ist wo man meeräschen fängt, da kommen zwar vereinzelt welche vor, mehr aber auch nicht.
Hvide sande ist ein guter angelplatz für hering und einer der besten die ich kenne, für hornhechte und dann kommt nichts mehr in meinen augen - natürlich kannst du meeräschen oder lippfische, wolfsbarsch, dorsch und co, platte, makrelen, maifische, aale und noch andere arten dort fangen - das werden dann schöne angeltage und oft fragt man sich, stehe ich am falschen ort oder mache ich was falsch, die müssen doch da sein - ja, sie sind da, aber nur vereinzelt. 
Und wenn einer postet, ich habe den fisch oder eine andere art gefangen, das glaube ich sogar, aber hunderte haben auch darauf geangelt und haben sie nicht erwischt. Das ist die wahrheit, denn selbst beim hering, der in reichlichen stückzahlen gefangen wird, trennen sich welten zwischen den anglern, der eine fängt 200 stück am nachmittag und ein andere hat gerade mal 20 stück gefangen und versteht die welt nicht mehr, obwohl er daneben steht. 
Wünsche dir jedoch einen schönen zeltplatz und viel glück beim angeln.
Nebei erwähnt: solltest du kein glück haben mit den meeräschen und co., fahre zu den esehäusern, (nymindegab) alter ausläufer vom fjord, dort kannst du barsche und rotaugen vom anleger ziehen - wenigsten freut sich der kleine dann, da ständig etwas zappelt am haken.


----------



## tattoooi (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hey Leute, 
Ich fahr mit meiner Familie am Samstag nach Argab und hätte da noch ein paar Fragen. 

Wie sieht es in der Region aus mit Rlatte vom Strand aus? Was für Tackle und Köder sollt ich da verwenden? (sorry war noch nie Platteangeln aber will die Chance auf allefälle wahrnehmen)

und wie sieht es aus mit guten Hecht revieren könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen? 

lg und danke im vorraus #h


----------



## Michael_05er (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hi Tattoooi,
in Kurzform: Beide Fragen wurden dieses Jahr im Thread schon 10 Mal gestellt und beantwortet. Lies mal ein bisschen herum, da findest Du viele Tipps. Ganz kurz zusammengefasst:
Argab ist eine gute Ecke für Plattfische vom Strand aus. Hecht kannst Du am besten in der Südlichen Ecke des Fjordes oder in den Ausläufern noch weiter südlich fangen. Für Plattfische nimm Watt- oder Seeringelwürmer, die Du in HS bei Kott kaufen kannst. Für Hecht nimm Köderfisch, Spinnrute geht auch. Wenn Du Spinnfischer bist, kannst Du mit der Hechtspinnrute auch prima mit Buttlöffel und Wurm auf Plattfische gehen. Weite Würfe sind nicht nötg, oft fängt man auch in 30m Entfernung Plattfisch.
Grüße und schönen Urlaub!
Michael


----------



## Gräte (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo zusammen,
wir wollen am 20.07.  in Henne Strand Urlaub machen,natürlich auch mit angeln.Ob sich`s lohnt das Schlauchboot mit hoch zu schleppen für´s Angeln im Ringköping Fjord ? Wenn ja, wo kann man da das Boot zu Wasser lassen? Ich dachte so an den südlichen Teil des Fjords. Und wie sieht das aus mit der Benutzung von E-Motor bzw.Echolot(wahrscheinlich eh sinnlos da Wasser zu flach).Außerdem würde mich interessieren mit wieviel Ruten man in Dänemark angeln darf.Ich hatte zwar zu einigen Fragen hier schon mal was gelesen,kanns`aber nicht mehr finden.Also wenn jemand so freundlich wäre....

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Gräte


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Gräte schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wir wollen am 20.07. in Henne Strand Urlaub machen,natürlich auch mit angeln.Ob sich`s lohnt das Schlauchboot mit hoch zu schleppen für´s Angeln im Ringköping Fjord ? Wenn ja, wo kann man da das Boot zu Wasser lassen? Ich dachte so an den südlichen Teil des Fjords. Und wie sieht das aus mit der Benutzung von E-Motor bzw.Echolot(wahrscheinlich eh sinnlos da Wasser zu flach).Außerdem würde mich interessieren mit wieviel Ruten man in Dänemark angeln darf.Ich hatte zwar zu einigen Fragen hier schon mal was gelesen,kanns`aber nicht mehr finden.Also wenn jemand so freundlich wäre....
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen Gräte


 

Hallo Gräte,#h

ich würde das Schlauchboot zu Hause lassen. Habe vor Jahren auch den Versuch gemacht, bin aber kläglich gescheitert.
Der Propeller des E-Motors hatte sich mehrmals total mit Schlingpflanzen zugesetzt. Der Wind machte dann mit mir ein
nicht ganz lustiges Spielchen.#q
Mit 2 Ruten im Einsatz bist du dort oben gerne gesehen.:m


----------



## Gräte (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Danke für schnelle Antwort J. Breithardt.
  Wenn man nun auf den E-Motor verzichtet und rudert? Natürlich nur wenn das Wetter mitspielt. Ich denke mir,dass im Fjord die möglichen Angelstellen durch das viele Schilf rar sind.
Man könnte ja mit dem Boot ein Stück rudern,sich ne schöne Stelle suchen und ankern.Hat jemand eine Ahnung wo man mit dem Boot ans Wasser ran kommt?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Gräte


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Mit dem Schlauchboot darfst du nur bei auflandigem Wind ins Wasser. Ohne Kiel kannst du das Boot nicht gezielt steuern.
Wenn du unbedingt mit einem Boot raus willst, dann erkundige dich lieber nach einem Kanuverleih. Könnte es in Nymindegab evtl. geben. Aber selbst das ist nicht das ideale. Wenn dich der Wind in den Schilfgürtel drückt, dann hast du das nächste Problem.
Versuch es lieber vom Ufer aus, da gibt es einige Möglichkeiten im südlichen Bereich.


----------



## porscher (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

in nymindegab gibt es definitiv einen kanuverleih!


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



porscher schrieb:


> in nymindegab gibt es definitiv einen kanuverleih!


 


Danke #6


----------



## porscher (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Bitte!


----------



## okram24 (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Wie schon vor einiger Zeit angemerkt, beabsichtigen wir am 29.07.2013 ein Treffen zu veranstalten!
Alle interessierten Boardie´s und Freunde, die sich zu dem Zeitpunkt in der Umgebung von Hvide Sande aufhalten, sind herzlich eingeladen!
Zur Auswahl stehen zwei Plätze:
entweder
-Die Schleuse in Hvide Sande mit einem Besuch im Fischereimuseum, gemeinsamer Angelei auf Hering und Hornhecht an der Schleuse oder Makrele auf der Mole und Erfahrungsaustausch.
oder
-Die Esehäuser bei Nymindegab am südlichen Zipfel des Fjords.
Hier kann man ein bisschen die Rotaugen oder Barsche ärgern und laut Otto´s Aussage besteht auch eine Grillmöglichkeit!

Auch eine Anfangszeit und den weiteren Ramen müssen wir noch vereinbaren.
Bitte meldet euch schon mal hier, wenn ihr Interesse habt dabei zu sein!


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Marko,#h

ich bin leider erst Ende Sept. vor Ort. Ottos Empfehlung ist sehr gut. Wir waren schon mal zum Treff dort, absolut zu
empfehlen. Auch für weibliche Begleitung geeignet, da Toilette vor Ort.

Otto könnte für euch die Hütte reservieren, da eine rege Nachfrage herrscht.

Wünsche euch viel Spass beim Treff, egal wo auch immer.


----------



## rainzor (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Gräte schrieb:


> Danke für schnelle Antwort J. Breithardt.
> Wenn man nun auf den E-Motor verzichtet und rudert? Natürlich nur wenn das Wetter mitspielt. Ich denke mir,dass im Fjord die möglichen Angelstellen durch das viele Schilf rar sind.
> Man könnte ja mit dem Boot ein Stück rudern,sich ne schöne Stelle suchen und ankern.Hat jemand eine Ahnung wo man mit dem Boot ans Wasser ran kommt?
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen Gräte


 
Moin,

ich kann Jürgen nur Recht geben, aber wenn du es riskieren willst, gibt es bei den Esehäusern und neben dem Steg am südlichsten Punkt so etwas wie eine Slippe. Bei den Esehäusern kommst du sogar mit dem Trailer ins Wasser.
Allerdings ist nichts asphaltiert, ist alles mit Kies. 

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## LAC (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Okram 24,
Marko, soll ich die esehäuser für´s angelboard treffen reservieren - ich mache es einfach mal - dann haben wir die schon sicher. Alles weitere können wir dann hier posten - einige bordies, können ja schon den finger heben und posten ich komme zum treffen am 29.07.
@ Gräte
Betreffend der bootsfahrt hat mein freund jürgen dir ja schon einiges mitgeteilt, er hat recht, wenn es windig ist - bleibst du mit dem schlauchboot nur dort wo die esehäuser sind und fährst ein bischen dort rum, dann hast du große chancen, denn dort wo die alte fahrrinne ist, sind einige stellen, die über 3,5 m tief sind - die man von land nicht erreichen kann. Das ist zwar nicht tief, bedenke jedoch, daß im fjord die tiefste stelle ca. 4,5 m ist und über 50% der gesamten wasserfläche bis etwa 1 m tief nur ist.
Ein schlauchboot kannst du doch überall einsetzen - so kenne ich es -  dort bei den esehäusern ist jedoch ein anleger und du kannst mit dem wagen dort hinfahren.
Mit überall einsetzen meine ich, auch übers schilf ziehen oder werfen.:q ich habe das schon gemacht 
Und solltest du mit dem elektromotor fahren, dann empfehle ich, dass du zusätzlich noch ein hilfsmittel dabei haben solltest z.b. paddel oder ruderblätter, das ist sehr wichtig. Du kannst auch segeln, mit einem handtuch - das geht alles, man muss es nur können. 
Echolot ist gut - mein bekannter und ich haben mal dort mit einem gearbeitet .- war super - jetzt kenne ich alle löcher.
Nordsee ist mit solch einer gurke d.h. boot, wahnsinnig und lebensgefährlich - ich höre den hubschrauber schon, wenn du es machst.


----------



## Gräte (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Danke an alle für die Antworten,
ich habe nicht die Absicht irgendwelche riskanten Dinge zu tun.Bin schon in Schweden auf dem Bolmen unterwegs gewesen.Bei zu starkem Wind geht es mit einem kleinen Schlauchbooteben nicht. Nordsee kommt sowieso nicht infrage.Ruder gehören zur Standartausstattung eines Bootes,egal ob mit oder ohne Motor. Mir ging es nur darum an paar Stellen zu gelangen die nicht so stark beangelt sind. Ich wollte um Gottes Willen nicht über den ganzen Fjord schippern!
LAC...  Wie hast du das gemacht ein Schlauchboot übers Schilf werfen? Hast du das Boot auch so wieder an Land befördert?
Das hätte ich sehen wollen!
Ach ja,wo sind die Esehäuser? Sieht man die auf Google Earth? Bin zwar schon in der Ecke gewesen, aber am Fjord kenne ich mich nicht aus.

Viele Grüße Gräte


----------



## angler1996 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Ortsausgang Nymindegab Richtung Hvide Sande auf der rechten Seite.


----------



## LAC (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Gräte
das glaube ich dir, dass du dieses gerne gesehen hättest. Nun bin ich ein bischen verrückt, fühle mich jedoch sehr wohl dabei und weis genau, was ich am oder im gewässer zu machen habe bzw. kann.  Und da ich nicht bescheuert bin, gehe ich auch kein risiko ein, da ich die gefahren sehr gut kenne. 

Wobei ein schilfgürtel von zwei, drei meter für mich kein hinderniss ist, wenn ich unbedingt ein boot ins wasser lassen will - da gehe ich dreimal durchs schilf und habe eine neue einfahrt gemacht, für die, die einen schilfgürtel wie eine berliner mauer sehen d.h. unüberwindbar. 
Bei einigen anglern sind schon eine brennnessel eine gefahrenzone oder kälber auf der weide - da ist endstation. 
Du musst nur aufpassen was für ein grund dort ist, nicht das du zwischen den schilfrohren im schlick steckst, dein boot liegt noch an land und dich zieht man mit dem abschleppseil raus.
Zum glück ist das nicht so bei den esehäusern, da kannst du super das boot ins wasser lassen, sogar mit trailer slippen, sollt es zu schwer sein.
Ist das schlauchboot sehr klein - kannst du es auch ohne el-motor auf dem schilf legen und warten bis eine windböhe kommt, dann fliegt es auch ins wasser - wenn du die richtige seite nimmst, sonst fliegt es dir ins gesicht.
Sollten löcher dann im boot sein, dann ist es ein boot, welches nur einsetzbar ist im schwimmingpool von hotels, wo man sich einen kalten wisky gönnt und die beine über die bordwand baumeln lässt.
Ich würde, das boot einfach mal mitnehmen - und in den frühen abendstunden dort angeln gehen - da legt sich meistens der wind.
Dieses ist die beute von 2. personen ca. 3 std, mit echolot vom boot, die stelle die ich beschrieben habe.
Wünsch dir viel erfolg und benutze zwei anker oder steine, damit du nicht driftest vom wind. 





Gruß


----------



## Gräte (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.Bin jetzt doch ein bisschen schlauer. Habe mich aber noch nicht entschieden ob ich das Boot mitnehme,mal sehn wieviel Platz noch im Auto ist.

Viele Grüße Gräte


----------



## diedel38 (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo LAC,

kannst Du mal eine Meldung reinsetzen wenn es interessant wird auf Makrele ? Eingeplant haben wir den 05.08.13, aber vielleicht ja auch schon mal etwas früher.
Ich Danke Dir im Voraus ganz herzlich  

Gruß
diedel38


----------



## okram24 (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe gab es in den letzten Jahren ein paar schöne, lustige und interessante Treffen in Hvide Sande.
Hier mal ein paar Fotos der letzten Jahre:











... und schon legendär "Otto beim Blasen"




Wie Ihr seht hatten wir immer viel Spass!

Um den Stein mal ein bisschen ins Rollen zu bringen starte ich hier die Liste für unser "Hvide Sande-Treffen 2013" am 29.07. an den Esehäusern bei Nymindegab!
Wer sich beteiligen möchte - einfach in die Liste eintragen!

1. okram24 + Kinder
2. LAC + wieviel? Gäste
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
...


----------



## volkerm (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Der Mann mit Brille und Vollbart ist extrem suspekt- wird der nachrichtendienstlich überwacht?#c


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



volkerma schrieb:


> Der Mann mit Brille und Vollbart ist extrem suspekt- wird der nachrichtendienstlich überwacht?#c


 


Nee Volker,#d

er überwacht die Anderen (big brother).|scardie:


----------



## HAVSEI (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo.

Gibt's auch Fangberichte? Sind die Makrelen schon da? Wir fahren nächstes WE nach Hvide Sande...wollen ggf. auf Platte, Tiger und mal in die put und take Seen. Welchen könnt ihr empfehlen? Wo habt ihr die besten Erfahrungen gemacht? Oder sind alle gleich? Sagt mal...


----------



## kfs (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*





Wurde vor 3 Tagen in Hvide Sande and der Schleuse /Meerseite gefangen


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



kfs schrieb:


> Wurde vor 3 Tagen in Hvide Sande and der Schleuse /Meerseite gefangen



das ja ml nen geiler fang

lg


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> das ja ml nen geiler fang
> 
> lg


 


Zumal Lachs und Mefo dort geschützt sind.#q


----------



## Michael_05er (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Zumal Lachs und Mefo dort geschützt sind.#q


Du sagst es. Ein schöner Fisch, aber so schwer es auch fällt: Dort sollte man versuchen, solche Fänge schonend zurückzusetzen.

Ansonsten müssten doch einige Angler vor Ort sein, oder? Ist ja Ferienzeit. Ich zähle die Tage, aber es sind noch rund sieben Wochen... Deswegen hoffe ich auch auf weitere Berichte. 

Wie sehen die Molen denn jetzt eigentlich aus? Ich habs immer versäumt, dort mal zu angeln. Bisher war ich auch immer im Juni dort, da war noch nichts mit Makrelen. Dieses Jahr Anfang September könnte da eher was gehen. Wie gut kann man denn von den neuen Molen aus angeln? Kann da jemand etwas Berichten oder mal ein Bild einstellen?

@Havsei: Oxriver P&T ist eine schöne Anlage mit guten Fischen, aber auch in Klegd oder Sondervig und die Anlage auf dem Holmsland Klit sind nicht schlecht. Frag ruhig mal bei Kott Fritid nach, die können Dir mit etwas Glück auch sagen, wo es gerade gut geht und welche Köder man nehmen sollte. Mir haben sie sogar vorhergesagt, auf welche Teigfarbe ich welche Forellen fange (Regenbogen- oder Bachforellen)
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## LAC (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Volkerma
Volker, du alte ratte, wo steckst du denn? Du hast recht, mich kann man über satelit weltweit finden - ist rein amerikanisch. Was noch für dich geheim ist: experten können mich auch über satelit bearbeiten, wenn ich es zulasse z.b. wenn ich am boden zerstört liege, dass sie mir neuen saft geben, dass ich aufspringe und solltest du bei mir sein, ich dich im arsch treten kann. Da verstehst du die welt nicht mehr - das ist halt fortschritt, den du nicht siehst, aber spürst. |supergri
Melde dich mal du mäusefänger.

@ Jürgen Breithardt
Jürgen, wie recht du hast, solch ein schungelcamp ist schon interessant, da schaue ich gerne mal durch die büsche, was so getrieben wird bzw. gefangen.
War vor zwei Tagen an der schleuse fjordseite und habe 80 heringe gezogen,  in 2 std, die hälfte waren kleine . Alle tore waren geöffnet - unmittelbar an der mauer im strudel. 
War der hammer und alle angler kamen angelaufen und wollten wissen wie ich es mache, hatte halt ein "magnet" am haken.|supergri
Ich wurde förmlich umringt von frauen und männer und habe dann noch eine kleine einlage gemacht, indem ich gesagt habe, schaut mal, auch kleinkinder von 10 jahren können es. 
Ich habe die angel platziert und einem kleinkind in die hand gedrückt  und gesagt : er soll etwas zupfen und siehe da - er  fing  zwei heringe, war sein erster fang seit drei stunden.
Wir haben viel spaß gehabt und ich habe sie auf dem boden der wirklichkeit gebracht, was man dort halt angeln kann und etwas informiert, wie es geht bzw. was sie wissen sollten. Die meisten hatten ein makrelenpaternoster dran und  einige arbeiten mit drillingshaken für kapitale dorsche.

Betreffend des fangfotos, du hast recht, der lachsartigen sind dort geschützt, aber einige angler halten sich nicht daran , sie  sind halt gierig und arbeiten zum teil mit heringspaternoster und als heringsblei, nehmen sie einen lachs- bzw. mefofänger, mit drillingshaken - das sagt genug aus.
Wollen natürlich keinen lachs fangen, wenn man sie fragt, warum diesen fänger, vom angler kommt die antwort,  hornhecht und wolfsbarsch - dann stockt bei mir der atem und die anderen, wissen nicht was sie tun, sie sagen nur: da soll ein fisch dran beissen.

@ diedel 38 @HAVSAI
mir wurde von anglern in hvide sande berichtet, dass angler sehr viele makrelen gefangen haben, jedoch vom schiff aus - welches nur 500 m von der langen mole die makrelen gesucht hat. Ob es die wahrheit ist kann ich nicht sagen, aber es kann schon stimmen.
Als ich an der mole mal einen rundgang gemacht habe - sah ich zwei angler, die ich natürlich gefragt habe ob sie was gefangen haben - als antwort bekam ich - noch nicht, sie warteten also noch drauf |supergri ich bin gemein, aber so war´s.
Die an der schleuse mit dem makrelenpaternoster fische fangen wollten, hatten auch keine makrele und kein hering gelandet, dieses habe ich gesehen.

@ Bordietreffen
Die esehäuser habe ich reservieren lassen fürs bordietreffen.
Ich kann noch nicht die personenzahl sagen, die mit mir kommen, da ich sie erst überreden muss. Wollte sagen, dass es alles netten mädels und jungs sind, die nicht nach fisch stinken. Ich hoffe ihr habt nichts dagegen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Jürgen Breithardt
War vor zwei Tagen an der schleuse fjordseite und habe 80 heringe gezogen,


Hallo Otto,

passt mir sehr gut. Dann kann ich mir diesen Aufwand (putzen) ja schon mal sparen.
Werde in der dadurch gewonnenen Zeit halt mit Costas auf Lachs gehen.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

jo wusste ich nicht das die da unter schutz stehen. und wenn sie nicht geschützt wären , dann wäre es nen geiler fang

lg


----------



## LAC (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Jürgen Breithardt

Jürgen, dann werde ich noch welche fangen, damit ich auch einige habe, dann gehe ich mit auf lachs |supergri|supergri d.h. ich schau mir nur das spiel an. Costas habe ich schon mehrmals begleitet, waren immer schöne stunden.
Möchtest du einen dicken hecht fangen im herbst ? Bei mir im fließgewässer steht solch ein hängebauchschwein, wenn ja - kannst du ihn haben, kenne genau seine plätze, der schwimmt schon gar nicht mehr fort, wenn er mich sieht. Wenn du ihn nicht willst, schlage ich zu.

Nachsatz:

@ Michael 05er
Michael, ich habe es übersehen, dass du gerne wissen möchtest wie die molen aussehen. Einen rundgang habe ich gemacht und sie mir angesehen, sie sehen gut aus  und ich war erstaunt, weil man, so glaube ich, denn so sieht es aus, sehr gut davon angeln kann. Wobei der angler bei der nördlichen mole, bei wind mit den wellen aufpassen muss - die lange südliche mole könnte ich mir vorstellen, wird sicherlich der rennen werden, da dort nicht die starken wellen vorkommen, da sie im schutz der nördlichen liegt. Außerdem, so kam es mir vor, dass bei der südliche mole eine erhebliche strecke mehr im tiefen wasser liegt. Ich muss sie mir mal aus der luft anschauen, ob ich da richtig liege. 
Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen Breithardt
> 
> Möchtest du einen dicken hecht fangen im herbst ? Bei mir im fließgewässer steht solch ein hängebauchschwein, wenn ja - kannst du ihn haben, kenne genau seine plätze, der schwimmt schon gar nicht mehr fort, wenn er mich sieht. Wenn du ihn nicht willst, schlage ich zu.
> 
> ...


----------



## angler1996 (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Wie sehen die Molen denn jetzt eigentlich aus? Ich habs immer versäumt, dort mal zu angeln. Bisher war ich auch immer im Juni dort, da war noch nichts mit Makrelen. Dieses Jahr Anfang September könnte da eher was gehen. Wie gut kann man denn von den neuen Molen aus angeln? Kann da jemand etwas Berichten oder mal ein Bild einstellen?
> 
> Grüße,
> Michael


 
Guckst Du:
Südmole




Blick auf Nordmole ( im Vordergrund, die alte Anlegestelle vom "Sandsauger"





Beide wie gehabt, mit den schönen großen, glitschigen Steine gebaut
Gruß A.


----------



## Michael_05er (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> die lange südliche mole könnte ich mir vorstellen, wird sicherlich der rennen werden, da dort nicht die starken wellen vorkommen, da sie im schutz der nördlichen liegt. Außerdem, so kam es mir vor, dass bei der südliche mole eine erhebliche strecke mehr im tiefen wasser liegt. Ich muss sie mir mal aus der luft anschauen, ob ich da richtig liege.
> Gruß


Danke, Otto. Dann werde ich mir mal die südliche Mole vornehmen. Anfang September könnten da ja Makrelen zu holen sein. Wenn Du aus der Luft (oder aus andren Perspektiven) noch interessantes erfährst freue ich mich über Infos.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## okram24 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hier noch mal die Liste für unser "Hvide Sande-Treffen 2013" am 29.07. an den Esehäusern bei Nymindegab!

Wer sich beteiligen möchte - einfach in die Liste eintragen!

1. okram24 + Kinder
2. LAC + wieviel? Gäste
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
...


----------



## nolo79 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Freunde des Angelsports.
Ich verfolge schon seit einiger Zeit eure interessanten Berichte rund um das Thema angeln im schönen Hvide Sande.
Besonders Otto's oftmals spannende Angelabenteuer haben mich hier im Forum schon oft erheitert 
Zunächst einmal mõchte mich aber kurz vorstellen.

Ich heiße Norman, komme aus Wolfsburg und bin jetzt seit knapp 6 Jahren begeisterter Angler.

Ich fahre regelmäßig hier nach Hvide Sande und konnte auch schon den Ein oder Anderen Fisch überlisten (was ja zu manchen Zeiten nicht wirklich ein Problem darstellt) |rolleyes

So bin ich momentan auch gerade vor Ort und versuche mein Glück!
Leider ist mir auch, wie schon so oft erwähnt, aufgefallen, das sich einige Leute vor Ort benehmen wie das Letzte.
Grad eben komme ich von der Schleuse und stand neben mehreren Anglern, die in ihrer Gier nach Fisch auf Regeln schei.......!  Da steht an der Brücke das Schild, das Reißfischen verboten ist und strengstens bestraft wird und trotzdem hauen die Jungs sich gegenseitig die Heringspaternoster mit vorgeschaltetem Pilker, samt Drilling um die Ohren und reißen was die Rute hergibt #q 

Vielleicht gelten die Regeln ja nicht für alle Landsleute - und der Ostblock hat da spezielle Rechte |kopfkrat

Naja genug dazu!

Jetzt geht's erstmal an den Strand, die Sonne genießen.

Ich wünsche allen noch viel Petri Heil!

Gruß Norman

P.S. Laut Kott wurden gestern die ersten vereinzelten Makrelen an den Molen gefangen!


----------



## Michael_05er (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



nolo79 schrieb:


> Laut Kott wurden gestern die ersten vereinzelten Makrelen an den Molen gefangen!


Hi Norman, das klingt interesssant! Wirst Du es auch mal von der Mole versuchen? Da ich dieses Jahr außerhalb der Heringssaison urlauben werde bin ich ja (wie man auf den letzten Seiten vielleicht auch schon erkannt hat) ganz heiß auf erfahrungsberichte von der Molenfischerei...
Grüße und genieß die Sonne!
Michael


----------



## porscher (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

welche fische haben die chaoten an der schleuse gerissen? Interessent wäre doch mal zu wissen, wen man bei solchen Verstößen zur Hilfe rufen kann.


----------



## nolo79 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@Michael
Ich werde Morgen wohl mal schauen was an den Molen los ist - Ob ich dann einen Versuch wage entscheide spontan. 
Muss dazu sagen, dass ich noch nie auf Makrele gefischt habe und erst mal schauen muss was ich da so nehmen kann. 

@ porscher
Die hatten es auf Hornhechte abgesehen richtig schön eingerollt ins Heringspaternoster - fehlt noch Gurke und Zwiebel dann wären es prima Rouladen #d

Und als dann alle Tore auf waren und die Lachse bzw. MeFo's in der Strömung gesprungen sind waren die Typen nicht mehr zu bremsen.


----------



## porscher (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

ja leider gibt es solche idioten dort!


----------



## rabenpower (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo,
ich möchte gerne ab Anfang Oktober nochmal nach Hvide Sande...wie sieht es da aus mit Makrelen, Hornfischen, Plattfischen etc? Macht es "Sinn" da dann zu fahren? Wir können leider erst dann, weil die Kinder erst dann Schulferien haben. Bitte um Tipp bevor wir ein Ferienhaus buchen, vielen Dank!!


----------



## okram24 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



nolo79 schrieb:


> @Michael
> Ich werde Morgen wohl mal schauen was an den Molen los ist - Ob ich dann einen Versuch wage entscheide spontan.
> Muss dazu sagen, dass ich noch nie auf Makrele gefischt habe und erst mal schauen muss was ich da so nehmen kann.




Wenn Du noch keine Erfahrung mit Makrelen hast, würde  ich dir eine einfache Posenmontage (10-20g Durchlaufpose, verschiebbarer Stopper, Blei, einen Haken Größe 2-6 und eine Rute mit 40-60g Wurfgewicht) mit Fischfetzen (Hering, Hornhgecht oder Makrele) empfehlen.
Damit kannst Du dann verschiedene Tiefen und Wurfweiten ausprobieren.

Die Alternative sind Makrelenpaternoster (oder große Heringspaternoster) mit einem leichten Pilker als Wurfgewicht, dafür brauchst Du aber eine etwas kräftigere Rute (ab 80g Wurfgewicht), weil die Gefahr :m besteht, dass mehrere Makrelen gleichzeitig beißen!
Da die fängigen Farben von Tag zu Tag stark wechseln, mußt Du am besten gucken, wer mit welchem "Lametta" fängt oder selbst ausprobieren!

Berichte mal wie es gelaufen ist, weil ich in 2 Wochen auch vor Ort bin!

Gruß Marko


----------



## HAVSEI (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Kollegen.

Danke erstmal für eure Antworten.
Das die ersten Makrelen gefangen wurden höre ich gerne...den Posenansitz werde ich ab nächste Woche forcieren ;-)
Sollte man(n) es eher an der Schleuse probieren, im Zulauf dorthin oder an der Mole?
Gibt es Köder im fritid? Habe noch ein paar gefrostete Ploetzen vom Winter im Eisfach...müsste bis zum ersten Horni für Fetzen reichen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



HAVSEI schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen.
> 
> Danke erstmal für eure Antworten.
> Das die ersten Makrelen gefangen wurden höre ich gerne...den Posenansitz werde ich ab nächste Woche forcieren ;-)
> ...


 

Du hast doch da genügend Köder rumschwimmen, weshalb 
kaufen? |kopfkrat
Zum Makrelenangeln solltest du auf die Molen gehen.


----------



## rippi (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Wieso heisst es das jetzt erst die ersten Makrelen an der Mole gefangen wurden, es wurden auch Ende Juni schon welche vom Ufer gefangen? 
PS: Versuchs auf Makrele mit Blinkern das mit den Makrelenvorfächer ist so eine Sache direkt vor der Schleuse. Weil du öfters Hornhechter raus pulst als sonst was


----------



## HAVSEI (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@j.Breithard....habe nochmal tief im Frost gewühlt und doch tatsächlich ne Hand voll Tobs gefunden. Jetzt brauche ich doch nix kaufen ausser die Wochenkarte 

Das erst jetzt die Tiger da sind, habe ich nicht wörtlich gemeint. Sicher schwimmen sie schon länger an der Küste rum. Nur fand ich nicht wirklich Fangberichte. Werde alles geben, ob mit Pose+Fetzen oder Blech mal gucken was gerade geht...


----------



## nolo79 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



okram24 schrieb:


> Wenn Du noch keine Erfahrung mit Makrelen hast, würde  ich dir eine einfache Posenmontage (10-20g Durchlaufpose, verschiebbarer Stopper, Blei, einen Haken Größe 2-6 und eine Rute mit 40-60g Wurfgewicht) mit Fischfetzen (Hering, Hornhgecht oder Makrele) empfehlen.
> Damit kannst Du dann verschiedene Tiefen und Wurfweiten ausprobieren.
> 
> Die Alternative sind Makrelenpaternoster (oder große Heringspaternoster) mit einem leichten Pilker als Wurfgewicht, dafür brauchst Du aber eine etwas kräftigere Rute (ab 80g Wurfgewicht), weil die Gefahr :m besteht, dass mehrere Makrelen gleichzeitig beißen!
> ...





Danke für die Tipps!

Gestern bin ich nur kurz schauen gewesen!
Zu der Zeit (gegen 13:00) hatte noch niemand welche.
Ich denke aber wenn es jetzt die nächsten Wochen so warm bleibt hast du bestimmt gute Chancen!


Morgen gehts leider wieder nach Hause. Schade!

Gruß Norman


----------



## LAC (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



rippi schrieb:


> Wieso heisst es das jetzt erst die ersten Makrelen an der Mole gefangen wurden, es wurden auch Ende Juni schon welche vom Ufer gefangen?
> PS: Versuchs auf Makrele mit Blinkern das mit den Makrelenvorfächer ist so eine Sache direkt vor der Schleuse. Weil du öfters Hornhechter raus pulst als sonst was



rippi, das habe ich auch gehört, dass im juni schon vereinzelt makrelen gelandet wurden. Wenn wir hier bzw. ich von makrelen angeln poste, dann meine bzw. nenne ich die zeit, wo sie in schulen an der küste auftreten und ich täglich welche fangen kann und nicht vereinzelt d.h. in drei wochen zwei, drei stück, das betrachte ich als spielerei, da man kostbare zeit verliert und der urlaub schneller vorbei ist, als eine makrele am haken.
Nun kann man die makrele mit blinker, paternoster usw. fangen oder mit naturköder, z.b. fischfetzen .
Interessant ist  für den angler zu wissen, dass die makrele auf geruch jagd und erst kurz vor dem zuschnappen ihre jagd auf sicht umstellt. Das bedeutet, dass ein angelr mit fischfetzen größere chancen hat, da die makrele diesen köder aus weiter entfernung schon lokalisiert. Dieses macht sich gerade dann bemerkbar, wenn sie noch nicht in schulen (schwarm) vorkommen, wie es momentan der fall ist. 
Angelt man mit paternoster, muss man es förmlich den makrelen vor der nase herziehen - sonst läuft dort nichts. Jedoch hat man eine chance, zwei oder drei  zu landen, wenn man den schwarm trifft und wenn man sie nicht verliert vorher, da die landung sehr schwer ist an den steinen, da man nur zwei hände hat und nur eine makrele damit abhaken kann, wenn noch zwei versuchen sich zu befreien - was oft gelingt.
Bekannt ist auch, wenn man vom boot angelt und es werden viele makrelen gelandet, dass durch den geruch, immer mehr makreln angelockt werden und somit zum boot kommen. 
Nun will ich nicht sagen, dass die makrelepaternoster schlecht sind, sie sind schon gut und man kann sie einsetzen mit erfolg, wenn die makrelen in großen schulen vorkommen, jedoch nur - dieses wissen auch nicht alle angler - in den nordischen breiten. In den südlichen z.b. im mittelmeer, da lachen die makrelen über solch ein tannenbaum, da fängt man nicht eine. Ich habe mir das spiel unterwasser genügend angesehen, sie ignorieren solch ein paternoster und schwimmen einfach drum herum.
Sicherlich wird auch mal eine am haken gehen - das ist aber so, als wenn eine makrele im juni in hvide sande am haken geht. 
Nebenbei erwähnt, ist der makrelenbestand schon seit jahren zusammengebrochen und hat sich bis heute noch nicht erholt. Hinzu kommt, dass alles stimmen muss, witterung, strömung usw. um an der mole welche zu überlisten - dieses ist schon seit jahren so und wird auch so bleiben. Es könnte soagr sein, dass durch die lange mole sogar ein besserer erfolg kommen wird - da die wassertife mehr geworden ist.
Makrelen lieben bei der jagd noch gerne 1o m wassertiefe unter sich. 

http://fischbestaende.portal-fische...stock&ecoregion_id=11&farea_id=3&stock_id=270
So sieht es aus. 

*@ Alle*

Wie siehst es denn mit dem bordie treffen am ringköbing fjord bzw. hvide sande aus

*Bordietreffen Hvide Sande 2013
*Am 29.07.2013  werden wir uns,  am Nachmittag um 15.00 Uhr, an den Ese Häusern, am Anfang vom Rinköbing Fjord treffen.
Das Haus wird freigehalten für uns und wir können dort Grillen und auch Angeln.
Alle Mitglieder und Leser, aber auch Gäste sind herzlich eingeladen. 
In den letzten Jahren, hat sich dieses Bordie-Treffen  zu einem kleinen Höhepunkt entwickelt. Es ist ein Grillfest, wo die Freude groß geschrieben wird, hier wird gelacht , aber auch Witze sowie Fachgespräche beim Grillen geführt. Cola, Bier und Wein getrunken und die besten Angelplätze verraten und vieles mehr.
Hier werden jahrelange Erfahrungen ausgetauscht, damit die Angelei im Meer sowie im Ringköbing Fjord in der kurzen Urlaubszeit, ein voller Erfolg wird. Das ist normal eine Pflicht und besser als die teuertse Angelrute. 

Wer Interesse zeigt - soll sich kurz melden - ja, ich bin dabei!

Gruß


----------



## MatSa (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo,

ich bin erst vom 10. bis zum 24. August vor Ort. Leider zu spät für's Bordietreffen.
Wer ist noch in diesem Zeitraum hier?

Viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo ist einer anfang Oktobe rin Hvide Sande ? 

LG Fabi


----------



## Livio (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> Hallo ist einer anfang Oktobe rin Hvide Sande ?
> 
> LG Fabi



Moin Fabi,

bin vom 12. - 19. Okt. da, aber das zählt wohl nicht als "anfang" ...


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> Hallo ist einer anfang Oktobe rin Hvide Sande ?
> 
> LG Fabi


 

Ich schon,

aber du ja nicht.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Ich schon,
> 
> aber du ja nicht.



jürgen eine woche bist du zu früh da hahahaha

livio leider zu spät ^^


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> jürgen eine woche bist du zu früh da hahahaha
> 
> livio leider zu spät ^^


 


Fabi,#h

leider hast du noch immer nicht die Zeichen der Zeit erkannt.|supergri


----------



## Michael_05er (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



okram24 schrieb:


> Die Alternative sind Makrelenpaternoster (oder große Heringspaternoster) mit einem leichten Pilker als Wurfgewicht, dafür brauchst Du aber eine etwas kräftigere Rute (ab 80g Wurfgewicht), weil die Gefahr :m besteht, dass mehrere Makrelen gleichzeitig beißen!


In diesem Bereich hätte ich die Wahl zwischen einer 3m-Spinnrute (80g WG) und einer 3,6m Karpfenrute mit 2,75lbs. Sollte ich wegen der höheren Reichweite die Karpfenrute nehmen oder doch die Spinnrute? Und wie sinnvoll ist eine längere Angel, um besser über die Steine zu kommen, wenn ein Fisch am Haken hängt?
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> In diesem Bereich hätte ich die Wahl zwischen einer 3m-Spinnrute (80g WG) und einer 3,6m Karpfenrute mit 2,75lbs. Sollte ich wegen der höheren Reichweite die Karpfenrute nehmen oder doch die Spinnrute? Und wie sinnvoll ist eine längere Angel, um besser über die Steine zu kommen, wenn ein Fisch am Haken hängt?
> Grüße,
> Michael


 


Hallo Michael,#h

von der Mole aus würde ich zum Posenangeln auf jeden Fall die Karpfenrute nehmen.
Zum Spinfischen wirst du mit dem 3m-Stock sowohl von der Mole, als auch vom Ufer gut bedient sein.
Ich bin am liebsten mit einer noch leichteren Spinne in der Badehose links der Nordmole gewatet.
Dort konnte ich mit leichtem Gerät die Makrelen wunderbar drillen, ohne Ärger mir den anderen Anglern zu bekommen.


----------



## LAC (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,#h
> 
> von der Mole aus würde ich zum Posenangeln auf jeden Fall die Karpfenrute nehmen.
> Zum Spinfischen wirst du mit dem 3m-Stock sowohl von der Mole, als auch vom Ufer gut bedient sein.
> ...




Jürgen, du kennst aber auch jede ecke, wo man  sie überlisten kann. Dort ist es nicht nur mit der spinnangel gut, sondern auch mit der fliegenrute - geht dort die post ab.
Ich wollte mal auf makrele gehen, bin jedoch dort hängen geblieben und habe keine makrele mehr gefangen, weil ich mir das spiel eines anglers angeschaut habe, der die makrelen mit der fliegenrute fing - war ein super schauspiel und für mich viel interessanter und auch noch lehrreich.

Nun hat man ja reichlich gebuddelt sowie sand bewegt und ich kann nicht sagen, ob diese stelle immer noch so ist, bzw. von makrelen aufgesucht wird, wie sie mal war.

Gruß


----------



## Lagavulin (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hi, 
ich bin zur Zeit mit Familie in Bork Havn. Hat vlt. jemand Tipps für gute Angelstellen im Fjord in unserer Umgebung?

Und kann man im Meer nur in Hvide Sande angeln oder gibts noch andere Stellen? Würde es gerne mit Pose oder Spinnrute auf Makrele versuchen...

Gruß Thomas


----------



## rippi (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

wie siehts eigentlich mit den maifischen aus?


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



rippi schrieb:


> wie siehts eigentlich mit den maifischen aus?


 

Super #6#6#6


----------



## marlowe (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Super #6#6#6



Hä? Gibt es bei Hvide Sande etwa auch nennenswerte Maifischbestände? Oder war das nur ein Anflug von Ironie?


----------



## Michael_05er (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Lagavulin schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin zur Zeit mit Familie in Bork Havn. Hat vlt. jemand Tipps für gute Angelstellen im Fjord in unserer Umgebung?
> 
> Und kann man im Meer nur in Hvide Sande angeln oder gibts noch andere Stellen? Würde es gerne mit Pose oder Spinnrute auf Makrele versuchen...
> ...


Hi Thomas,
rund um Bork Havn geht es wohl ganz gut auf Barsch, da kann Otto (LAC) vielleicht mehr zu sagen, sonst lies mal hier nach: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3918544&postcount=841

Makrelen findest Du wohl am besten rund um Hvide Sande im Bereich der Molen oder knapp daneben. Alternativ gibt es vielleicht auch kurze Kuttertouren für Makrelen. Man kann natürlich auch an anderen Stellen angeln, gerade rund um Bjerregard (was für dich näher liegt), aber da würde ich eher mit Plattfischen rechnen und mit Brandungsgeschirr oder Buttlöffeln angeln.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



marlowe schrieb:


> Hä? Gibt es bei Hvide Sande etwa auch nennenswerte Maifischbestände?* Oder war das nur ein Anflug von Ironie?*


 







*Wer mich mit Ironie in Verbindung bringt, der kennt mich nicht.*




















|supergri


----------



## okram24 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> *Wer mich mit Ironie in Verbindung bringt, der kennt mich nicht*


 
...und ich dachte immer Ironie ist Dein 2. Vorname.
Jürgen Ironie Breithardt:vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



okram24 schrieb:


> ...und ich dachte immer Ironie ist Dein 2. Vorname.
> Jürgen Ironie Breithardt:vik:


 


@ Okram,#h

gut gebrüllt, Löwe. #6


----------



## groner (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ rippi,

so siehts aus!
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=205855&stc=1&d=1374599820

( macht euch nicht die Mühe und durchforstet die Metadaten dieses Bildes. Es ist Aug. 2012 in Hvide Sande enstanden.)

Ich habe aber vor 2 Wochen ein paar Leute gesehen, die vereinzelt Maifisch ( mit Heringsvorfach ) gefangen haben.

Gruß
der Groner


----------



## LAC (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Lagaluvin

in bork havn kannst du es mal südlich versuchen in nähe des wikinger dorfes, wo die falen au ist - dort sind kapitale barsche. Bordie Michael hat ja schon alles gepostet. Ich kenne mich in bork hav auch nicht so aus, da es nicht mein revier ist, d.h. ich die ecke nicht als optimaler angelplatz bezeichne. Wobei dort auch fische sind - aber ich glaube mehr surfer in dem wasser, welches ja nur knietief ist.

@ Marlowe
Ja, es gibt nenneswerte maifischbestände in hvide sande und bordie jürgen ist nicht ironisch, der kennt sich aus. 
Nun wird als sammelbezeichnung Maifische, die  finte (Alosa falux) sowie die alse (Alosa alosa) bezeichnet. 









Es sind heringsartige fische, die sich deutlich vom hering unterscheiden durch den schwarzen fleck hinter den kiemen, oberhalb der seitenlinie. Desweiteren untereinander durch die weiteren kleinen punkte in richtung schwanzflosse, die jedoch nicht immer zu erkennen sind. Sie können fünf pfund erreichen und eine grösse von ca. 50 cm länge.

Eine bestimmung kann jedoch nur erflogen über die Kiemen:




Licks Finte, rechts Alse

Ich habe reichlich davon gefangen sowie vor jahren die staatlichen populationsprojekte von dänemark aber auch das von deutschland, welches am rhein durchgeführt wird, fische geliefert. Ich kenne auch einige bordies, die welche gefangen haben und einer war sogar bei meiner angelei dabei und war auch ganz wild, welche zu fangen.
Nun beißen sie nicht wir die heringe und ich fange sie auch nicht mit heringspaternoster.

Laut den wissenschaftlern, soll die alse planktontierchen fressen, die im wasser schweben, das stimmt zwar, jedoch fanden sie  meine heringsfetzen einmalig - das meine ich wörtlich, denn dann hingen sie am haken.  Gefangen mit der pose, nur bei offener schleuse in der vollen strömung in richtung mehr.

Wie sie im Voksmund genannt werden, Maifisch - d.h. sie kommen im Mai vor. Es sind anadrome fische, die zum laichen ins süßwasser aufsteigen. In der rheinmündung wurden früher von den holländern, 200.000 fische gefangen und der letzte maifisch wurde 1930 in basel nach meinen unterlagen gefangen. Hier im board wurde auch ein film eingestellt, über das maifischprojekt am rhein, welches momentan durchgeführt wird - ist ein toller film und inzwischen schwimmen sie wieder im rhein.


----------



## icheben (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Kann ich nur bestädigen! Ich hatte letztes Jahr in Thorsminde beim Makrelenangeln eine Maifischdublette am Markrellenpaternoster. Die haben zusammen mit den Markrelen einen Schwarm Kleinfische zerlegt.


----------



## Michael_05er (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Ganz aktuell dazu bin ich auch über FB auf einen Artkel gestoßen: Blinker. In unseren Flüssen sind sie ja sicher geschützt. In HS nicht, wenn ich das richtig deute, oder?
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Lagavulin (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Lagaluvin
> 
> in bork havn kannst du es mal südlich versuchen in nähe des wikinger dorfes, wo die falen au ist - dort sind kapitale barsche. Bordie Michael hat ja schon alles gepostet. Ich kenne mich in bork hav auch nicht so aus, da es nicht mein revier ist, d.h. ich die ecke nicht als optimaler angelplatz bezeichne. Wobei dort auch fische sind - aber ich glaube mehr surfer in dem wasser, welches ja nur knietief



Hallo LAC,
an welche Stellen würdest du denn gehen? Wir waren jetzt zweimal in Bork Havn, einmal direkt an der Hafeneinfahrt (2 Rotaugen) und gestern weiter nördlich am Trimm-dich-Pfad(nix gefangen, nicht mal ein Biss). Wo sind denn gute Stellen am Fjord? Ich hatte mir ehrlich gesagt mehr versprochen vom Angeln in DK.


----------



## Spinfire (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Weiß zufällig wer wie es aktuell schon mit Makrelen aussieht? Würde gerne vor Urlaubsende, ist ja schon am Samstag, eine am Haken haben


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Spinfire schrieb:


> Weiß zufällig wer wie es aktuell schon mit Makrellen aussieht? Würde gerne vor Urlaubsende, ist ja schon am Samstag, eine am Haken haben


 

Wenn du vor Ort bist, dann sollte die Info ja wohl kein Problem sein. :m


----------



## Spinfire (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Wenn du vor Ort bist, dann sollte die Info ja wohl kein Problem sein. :m



eig nicht, aber ich hab nix gehört noch gesehen, aber hätte ja sein können das wer was gehört hat was ich noch nicht kenne ode rnen hotspot kennt. An der Mole ( nord) war ich schon zwei mal, war aber nix los... jedesmal warmes Wetter und wenig Wind. Bin dann auf Hornhecht an der Schleuse umgestiegen wo es dann auch ordentlich geklappt hat, mit 14 Hornis.


----------



## rippi (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

aber maifische kann man auch ohne strömung fangen jedenfalls vor 3 jahren noch, letztes jahr hatte ich dann auch nur noch einen bei voller strömung und dieses jahr gar nix, war aber auch früher als sonst


----------



## LAC (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Michael05
Michael, in deutschland steht der maifisch alse (alosa alosa) auf der roten liste, da nur diese art z.b. bis nach basel im rhein flußaufwärts zieht. Die finte (alosa falux) bleibt meisten im mündungsgebiet der flüsse - ich glaube sie ist nicht geschützt.
http://www.vggoe.de/fileadmin/user_upload/news/Rote_Liste__Suesswasserfische_230909.pdf
Nun kann man sie schlecht unterscheiden, deshalb hier eine ausführliche beschreibung, damit man sie bestimmen kann.
http://www.lanuv.nrw.de/alosa-alosa-2011/de/maifisch/bestimmungshilfe.html

Betreffend des fangs, kommt es drauf an, wer sie fängt und ob sie für wissenschaftliche zwecke benötigt wird, oder für die bratpfanne. Ich habe sie für wissenschaftliche zwecke d.h. für den dän. bzw. deutschen staat gefangen, die fische wurden für das maifisch projekt benötigt.  Es war förmlich eine auftragsarbeit, und man kann den fang nicht vergleichen mit dem fang für den grill bzw. als gaudi. Da trennen sich welten zwischen
Ich hätte sie auch elektrisch abfischen können, das ist aber nicht so spannend für mich, außer für die, die es noch nie gesehen haben.

@ Lagavulin
Du fragst mich, wo ich hin gehen würde. Im bereich um bork havn würde ich gar nicht angeln, wie schon erwähnt in der falen au im bereich des wikingermuseums. Hinter dem hafen südlich ist doch das surfgebiet - da geht gar nichts - da laufen die surf anfänger im knietief. wasser über grund, dort ist kein fisch.
Das beste ist der südlich ausläufer, d.h. die esehäuser in nymindegab. Ab da beginnt es und weiter südlicher - du solltest auf den strand parkplatz fahren und bevor der parkplatz anfängt links die strasse in südlicher richtung nehmen - sie läuft ca. 2 km paralell zur nordsee - nach wenigen 100 m wird der alte fjordausläufer sichtbar - dort geht auch ein brücke über den ausläufer. Dieses ist mein gebiet, wo ich barsche und hechte fange und weiter südlicher - mit erfolg, wobei der fjord insgesamt sehr schwer zu beangeln ist. Da er sehr flach ist und auch krautbänke hat, die stellen kennt kaum ein außenstehender. Wenn auf hecht, mit flach laufendem gerät angeln und nicht dass der wobbler in die tiefe geht.
Am anfang des ringköbinfjordes, kannst du aber auch gut in der nordsee angeln, auf platte und sogar auf makrele. Der wolfsbarsch ist auch dort - jedoch sind es fische, die nicht sofort am haken gehen.
Momentan ist ideales wetter, um auf hornhecht zu gehen - bzw. auf heringe. Morgen gegen 16.30 bin ich an der schleuse in hvide sande und versuche mein glück - habe  eine schägerkappe auf und einen bart - solltest du auch kommen, wenn du mich nicht findest, achte auf die angler, die fische fangen, darunter findest du mich. Wenn du kommen solltest, kann ich dir bei der rückfahrt alle guten plätze zeigen, wenn nicht dann kannst du nur selbst auf pirsch gehen - wobei auch meine stellen, dir keine fanggarantie geben - da spielen ja noch andere fakten eine rolle.
Dass du dir mehr versprochen hast, das glaube ich dir, wobei der platz den du dir ausgesucht hast zwar schön ist, jedoch nicht zu den guten angelplätzen zählt - er zählt jedoch zu den besten surfgebieten nordeuropas.   weil er so flach ist und die surfer bzw. anfänger mit einem schritt wieder aufs brett steigen können. Außerdem ist dort in wenigen wochen das bork havn festival - das größte an der nordseeküste.  Dieser platz hat also auch vorteile, wobei ich das gebiet um hvide sande /ringköbing fjord) nur für hering und hornhecht gut finde. Ist zwar hart aber so sehe ich es - wenn ich die zig menschen sehe, die in hvide sande alle angeln, dann ist das mehr -so sehe ich es - eine urlaubsbelustigung, die bei erfolg auch noch die pfanne voll macht und ideal geeignet für anfänger und kinder.

@ Rippi
da gebe ich dir recht, man kann die maifische auch fangen wenn keine strömung ist.
Ich habe sie jedoch in hvide sande bei offener schleuse in der strömung gefangen. Nun habe ich mir auch darüber gedanken gemacht. d.h. warum in der strömung angeln - nun hatte ich ja erfolg - es kann aber auch sein, dass es alles glücksfänge waren und ich mir selbst was vor gemacht habe - rein gedanklich.  Nun habe ich aber mehrere gefangen und dann stellt man sich die frage, sind das alles glücksfänge oder gehen sie am haken, weil ich schon wie ein fisch stinke oder liege ich mit meinen gedanken richtig. Jedenfalls habe ich das erzielt was ich wollte, und weis ich, dass anadrome fische die strömung suchen, um zu wandern, denn die sagt ihnen wo der weg ist - weniger das stille wasser.


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



			
				LAC;3942617Betreffend des fangs schrieb:
			
		

> *oder für die bratpfanne.*[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LAC (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Otto,#h

vor 3-4 Jahren war ich mit einem "alten" dänischen Angler zum Makrelenangeln auf der Nordmole.
Er hatte mehrere Maifische gehakt, und sie alle wieder zurück gesetzt. Auf meine Nachfrage weshalb meinte er, selbst seine Katzen würden das Zeug nicht fressen. |uhoh:[/QUOTE]

Jürgen, da hat er ja recht - sie haben reichlich gräten. Früher war dieser fisch,  der brotfisch für die armen leute. :q Ich würde ihn auch nicht angeln einfach so, d.h. speziell auf maifisch gehen um ihn zu essen. Dann ersticke ich ja. :q und würde vielleicht auch verhungern, weil er ja förmlich ausgerottet wurde und nur noch vereinzelt vorkommt.

Jürgen, aber was hat man nicht früher alles gefressen, da gab es ja noch reichlich fisch. An der lenne z.b. waren berufsfischer, die haben die elritzen gefangen und eingelegt und dann über die höhen mit pferd und wagen gekarrt und bis zu dir nach solingen verkauft.
Wegen dem lachs wurden lokale kriege geführt im raum iserlohn, so wichtig war er. Der lachs stand in der woche zweimal für die bediensteten als pflichtessen auf der speisekarte. Er zählte auch zu den brotfischen.
Zu den zeiten, zählte der fischer noch als eines der einträchtigsten berufe - die zeiten sind jedoch vorbei und nun versucht man einen ausgewogenen fischbestand zu erzielen,weil durch die industrialisierung in den frühen jahren, die gewässer vernichtet wurden. Dank der umweltpolitik in den letzten jahrzehnten, können wir angler froh sein, dass in den gewässern sich fische wieder wohl fühlen können und inzwischen sind ja durch fischtreppen und -aufstiege, die fließgewässer zum teil  durchgängig  - für fischaufstiege - gemacht wurden.


----------



## Lagavulin (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo LAC,

danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Ich war heute in Tarm im Angelladen, da hat man mir genau den von dir fenannten Weg beschrieben, allerdings sollte ich an den zweiten See fahren. 

Leider war der ringsherum eingezäunt wg der Rinder, die dort standen und mit meiner Familie im Schlepptau wollte ich lieber nix riskieren. Wir hatten aber schon die von dir beschriebene Brücke gesehen und haben uns an die einzige Stelle gesetzt, wo mein Sohn und ich etwas Platz zum Angrln gefunden haben. Durch das Schilf ist das Wasser ja grösstenteils überhaupt nicht zu erreichen. 

Außer 3 kleinen Rotaugen, gefühlten Millionen Fliegen und Bremsen und Milliarden von Mücken lief aber sonst gar nix. Hab's mit Made, Wurm, Spinner, Wobbler, Dropshot usw. versucht, aber leider nullkommanix.

Ich weiss nicht, ob ich es morgen nach Hvide Sande schaffe. Wir waren vorgestern dort, die "Atmosphäre" dort ist aber schon sehr speziell, will sagen uns hat's dort überhaupt nicht gefallen. Naja, ist eben ein Hafen.

Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob ich mit meiner Ausrüstung vom Strand aus angeln kann. Hab nur mal 2 Feederrutrn mitgebracht mit denen ich sonst im Kölner Rhein fische. Meinst du, dass ds evtl. gehen wird? 


Wenn alle Stricke reissen, muss ich mich an die Forellenpuffs halten...

Sorry für eventuelle Tippfehler, aber die Tastatur auf dem iPhone ist mächtig klein.


----------



## Michael_05er (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Er hatte mehrere Maifische gehakt, und sie alle wieder zurück gesetzt. Auf meine Nachfrage weshalb meinte er, selbst seine Katzen würden das Zeug nicht fressen. |uhoh:


Wenn ich mir überlege, wie mäkelig unsere zwei Katzen beim Futter sind muss das nichts über Maifisch aussagen  Da wird auch Lachs oder Tunfisch verschmäht #d Aber ich verstehe schon, was Ihr mir sagen wollt.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Michael_05er (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Spinfire schrieb:


> Weiß zufällig wer wie es aktuell schon mit Makrelen aussieht? Würde gerne vor Urlaubsende, ist ja schon am Samstag, eine am Haken haben


Hast Du mal bei Kott Fritid nachgefragt? Und wenn die Solea im HAfen liegt, könnten die auch was wissen, schließlich machen die ja auch kurze Touren, wenn es sich lohnt.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## ChrisHH (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

zu den Maifischen:

als wir uns vor drei oder vier Tagen ins Getümmel an der Schleuse gestürzt haben|uhoh:, kam direkt neben uns auch ein Maifisch raus. Auf Garnele an der Wasserkugel, bei geschlossener Schleuse... Zufallsfänge sind also wohl immer mal möglich.
Hätt ich gewusst, dass die so grätig sind, hätt ich meinen dänischen Nachbarn vielleicht überzeugen können das Tier leben zu lassen - der wusste nämlich überhaupt nicht, was er da hatte. Aber mit zurücksetzen haben da wohl eh die wenigsten was im Sinn. Auf jeden Fall kann man da gute Sozialstudien treiben (Angler aller couleur mit zum Teil lustiger Ausrüstung und Fähigkeit) und Fisch ist ja auf jeden Fall da. Einige hatten es auch richtig drauf und zogen Fisch um Fisch und ich hab mich geärgert, dass ich nicht meine 4,5m Friedfischrute dabei hatte. Da hätte ich wohl eine deutlich bessere Hakquote auf Distanz hinbekommen und hätte auch die Pose besser kontrolliert. 
Man muss die Kuschligkeit da schon mögen. Zu oft brauch ich das nicht, aber mal wieder ein paar Hornis zu fangen, war schon ganz gut und mein Söhnchen fand es auch echt spannend. Auf jeden Fall besser als die handlangen Platten am Bjerregård Strand, wenn überhaupt was da war in der Brandung - Krabben mal außen vor#t
Ich werd wohl erst mal an den Nymindegabstrøm ausweichen. Hab bisher eigentlich nur Stellen geguckt, während mein Söhnchen Mittagsschlaf machte. An einer Stelle ziemlich im Süden hab ich vielleicht auch dreißg Würfe gemacht und auch einen guten Hechtkontakt gehabt. Mal gucken ob ich den noch mal locken kann. Köder die man krautfrei fischen kann scheinen auf jeden Fall Sinn zu machen |rolleyes Zum Glück habe ich Spinnerbaits dabei...

@Otto 
Borkhavn hatte ich mir auch mal angeguckt, wo man da ans Wasser kommt. Im Hafen darf man da ja leider nicht, sonst hätt ich da mit Dropshot mal mein Glück an den zahlreichen Stegen und hausboten versucht...Du schreibst ja von der Falenau, auf die ich von der Autobrücke beim Wikingerdorf einen Blick geworfen habe - brauch man für die einen extra Schein?


----------



## LAC (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Lagavulin
War heute in hvide sande für 2 std und habe einige hornhechte gelandet, wie immer war ein farbiges bild dort zu sehen und man angelte mit 15 cm wobbler und die drillingshaken waren mit krabben bestückt. Ein angler fing hornhechte und setzte sie schon fast tot wieder zurück. Als ich ihn ansprach, dass man dieses nicht macht, sagte er zu mir: doch - sportfischer machen das! Verrückte welt.
Zum südlichen fjord - du findest einigestellen, wo du bis ans wasser kommst - es sind die tieferen stellen d.h. die ehemalige fahrrinne, die noch nicht verlandet ist. Man findet sie aber nicht rucki zucki und du benötigst schon ein zwei tage, um sich ein bild zu machen. Z.b. kenne ich alle krautbänke und oft stehen die hechte im kraut und wenn ich vor der krautkante herziehe kann es passieren, dass er den köder schnappt. Wenn der hecht beißt, beißt er auch auf einen wobbler, der eine ein meter lange krautfahne hinter sich herzieht  und ich glaube auch auf cola dosen, weil er der herrscher ist und glaubt er könnte alles killen.
Mit dem heringspaternoster  kannst du im fjord auch auf barsch gehen - funktioniert gut und du kannst weit werfen und auch gezielt.

@ ChrissHH
Christian, da gebe ich dir recht, hvide sande ist farbenfroh und bestens geeignet für sozialstudien - ich finde dieses ja gut, weil es lustiger ist, als wenn dort verkniffene angler sitzen die mir ihren fischsalat erzählen. Im hafen von borkhavn ist die angelei verboten auch in der falenau, da es ein ein privates gewässer ist, der eigentümer kann dir die genehmigung jedoch erteilen. Hat er das nicht schon gemacht, dann treten keine probleme auf - freue dich! 
Gruss


Nachsatz:

@ Alle

Was macht denn  unser bordietreffen ?

*Bordtreffen 2013 (Hvide Sande / Esehäuser) am 29.07.2013*

Bis jetzt hat sich noch keiner gemeldet, es sind ja sicherlich einige bordies bzw.leser am 29.07.2013 in der umgebung von hvide sande. 
Alle sind herzlich eingeladen, wer kommen möchte, soll sich bis zum 27.07 kurz hier melden,. andernfalls blase ich das ganze  ab, dann behalte ich für mich die besten angelplätze und wie man sie am haken bekommt.


----------



## ChrisHH (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> ... eigentümer kann dir die genehmigung jedoch erteilen. _Hat er das *nicht* schon gemacht, dann treten keine probleme auf _- freue dich!


Sorry Otto, muss noch mal nachfragen: willst du sagen, wer viel fragt kriegt viel Antworten - sprich es interessiert in Wirklichkeit keinen, wenn man da angelt???
Sorry für meine Begriffstutzigkeit


----------



## Lagavulin (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo LAC (Otto?),

wie ich mir schon gedacht hatte, habe ich es gestern leider nicht nach Hvide Sande geschafft, obwohl ich ganz in der Nähe war.

Meine Heimleitung wollte mal was anderes machen und so waren wir in Sondervig beim Sandskulpturenfestival... Wir waren gestern abend noch am FoPu in Nymindegab. Ausser einem Barsch und ein paar großen Rotaugen war aber leider tote Hose. Als wir das erste Mal da waren lief es wesentlich besser.

Wir würden aber gerne am Montag zum Treffen kommen. Wo genau ist denn das? Kann man da angeln?

Und noch ne blöde Frage: Wo kauft man in der Bork Havner Umgebung eigentlich am besten Köder und Kleinteile? Muss ich da immer nach Tarm oder gibt's was näheres?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## LAC (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ ChrissHH
Christian,wenn du keine genehmigung hast vom eigentümer - bist du ein wilddieb :q nun hast du mir doch per pn mitgeteilt, dass du einen schon gefragt hast, der dir gesagt hat, dass du dort ruhig angeln darfst - dann geht das ohne probleme. Nun sind die fischereirechte aufgeteilt, d.h. wenn du auf einer großen wiese bist, kann es sein, da sie aufgeteilt ist, dass du zusätzlich noch einen anderen landwirt bzw grundbesitzer um erlaubnis fragen muss.  Ich habe da schon mal einen kleinen fehler gemacht, weil ich die ganze au  abgeangelt habe, eine strecke, da darf ich angeln. Für den anschließenden abschnitt hat mir ein landwirt gesagt, dass ich dort auch angeln darf. Und dann habe ich geangelt und  so landete ich im dorf der alten wikinger.  Das war natürlich dumm von mir, ich war förmlich im angelrausch und habe mich richtig erschrocken, als ich bei den wikinger landete.  Die grenze hat er mir leider nicht gesagt, sonst hätte ich da halt gemacht, sah auch kein grenzschild.  
Ich kenne nicht alle grundbesitzer, aber ich glaube es sind mehr als fünf :q - es können aber auch 60 sein und meistens ist der fluß eine grenze, wenn du zur anderen fußseite gehst bzw, angelst  ist es meistens ein anderer grudbesitzer. Ich kann die  nicht mehr zählen, so viele werden es dann.  Ich glaube nicht, dass du probleme bekommst, solltest du mal eine grenze überschreiten und du wirst angesprochen, wenn du dich entschuldigst und "sorry"sagst, wird er nichts sagen, sagst du weiter ist alles ok,  ich komme morgen wieder :q  Sagt er tak (danke), weil er dich nicht verstanden hat.:q:q
Sagst du ein wikinger hätte dir die genehmigung gegeben, dann lacht er und wird dir sagen, dass diese jungs keine grundbesitzer sind - die haben es besetzt und bauen jetzt dort häuser drauf :q Dann kannst du ihm sagen, es sind nicht mehr die alten kämpfernaturen, die paris zweimal besetzt haben - die heutigen tragen zwar wollsocken und ein häubchen und eine weidenkorb, damit sie bei aldi einkaufen können und trinken cola. 

@ Lagaluvin
Thomas, freut mich, dass du zum bordie treffen kommst. Wir treffen uns bei den esehäusern am anfang vom ringköbing fjord in nymindegab. Dort kannst du auch angeln - barsche mit heringspaternoster. Treffen uns in den nachmittagsstunden.
Wir können dort auch grillen.
Ich kann es dir nicht sagen, wo man überall was kaufen kann, bordie costas in tarm hat ein angelgeschäft, in nymindegab kann man tauwürmer kaufen.  Auch in nr. nebel kann man etwas kaufen, wobei ich kaum was brauche, und würmer habe ich auch - nicht im kopf oder im hintern - sondern im garten. Schwimmer, spinner  usw. die pflücke ich immer an der schilfkante, wenn ich mit dem kanu unterwegs bin


----------



## ChrisHH (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> nun hast du mir doch per pn mitgeteilt, dass du einen schon gefragt hast, der dir gesagt hat, dass du dort ruhig angeln darfst



Hallo Otto, alter Nachtschwärmer. Bisher hatten wir noch nicht per PN kommuniziert -deshalb wahrscheinlich auch die Verwirrung. Danke auf jeden Fall für deine ausführliche wie erheiternde Antwort

*Boardietreffen*:
ich werd zusehen, dass ich mal mein Gesicht bei euch reinhalte - nachdem ich hier immer wieder die Tipps abgreife (ist ja nicht sehr weit von Bjerregård) allerdings bin ich mit einer Zweijährigen und einem Vierjährigen hier, was meine Planungen immer wieder ad absurdum führt. Das ist auch der Grund warum ich mich bisher zu dem Thema zurück gehalten hab 

*Makrelen:* wir hatten ja jetzt einige Tage quasi keinen Wind und die Sonne scheint. Hat jemand schon was von den Molen bzgl. der kleinen Tune gehört oder gar selbst gefangen? Witterungsmäßig müsste es ja passen - aber ob das auch die Fische wissen??? Ich würd ja selbst gucken aber siehe oben, die lieben Kleinen...


----------



## okram24 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Bin gerade in Hvide Sande angekommen.
Die Jungs im Angelladen bei Kott Fritid haben mir gesagt, dass die Makrelen jetzt überall gefangen werden, an den Molen und am Strand!
Nach dem Ausladen werde ich heute Abend noch einen Versuch starten und dann berichten.


----------



## okram24 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

So, waren von 18-20 Uhr auf der Nordmole.
Wir hatten leider kein Glück, konnten vereinzelt Makrelenfänge beobachten, aber ausschließlich ganz vorn, wo alle Plätze belegt waren.
Gefangen wurde auf große Heringspaternoster mit einem Mefo-Blinker als Wurfgewicht.


----------



## Harti (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



okram24 schrieb:


> So, waren von 18-20 Uhr auf der Nordmole.
> Wir hatten leider kein Glück, konnten vereinzelt Makrelenfänge beobachten, aber ausschließlich ganz vorn, wo alle Plätze belegt waren.
> Gefangen wurde auf große Heringspaternoster mit einem Mefo-Blinker als Wurfgewicht.



Hallo Marko,

das gleiche Spiel haben wir auch erleben dürfen. 
Die Makrelen ziehen weit draußen ihre Runden und ab und zu kommen kleine Trupps bis an die Schleuse und jagen die Jungfische. Am Ausgang des Hafens, wie von Jürgen beschrieben hat das Wasser regelrecht gekocht. Soviel Kleinfisch war da unterwegs und das ist die Beute der Minituns.

Am Abend waren wir dann am Strand von Bjerregarrd wo auch tiefes Wasser unter Land zu finden ist und dort konnte ich beobachten wie immer wieder Makrelen im Fressrausch über die Sandbänke kamen und in Reichweite raubten. Durch die ständige Nord-Süd Strömung wurde der Kleinfisch die Küste entlang in grossen Schwärmen zwischen den Sandbänken entlang getrieben. Mit einer 3m Spinnrute und 60g Wurfgewicht kam ich hinter die 2. Sandbank und konnte wirkliche Sternenstunden beim Makrelenangeln erleben, wie sie nicht besser von den Molenköpfen hätte sein können. In Badehose Knietief im Wasser und einen FullHouse nach dem anderen.:g

Versuch es einfach Mal! Macht auch der Familie Spaß am Strand.#h

Viel Spass beim Boardietreffen!

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Harti schrieb:


> Hallo Marko,
> 
> das gleiche Spiel haben wir auch erleben dürfen.
> Die Makrelen ziehen weit draußen ihre Runden und ab und zu kommen kleine Trupps bis an die Schleuse und jagen die Jungfische. Am Ausgang des Hafens, wie von Jürgen beschrieben hat das Wasser regelrecht gekocht. Soviel Kleinfisch war da unterwegs und das ist die Beute der Minituns.
> ...


 


Hallo Torsten, perfekt beschrieben.#6

Nur fische* ich* nicht mit Paternoster, sondern nur mit Blinker an noch leichterem Gerät.
Funktioniert natürlich nur bei genügend Platz zum drillen.
Die größte Makrele hatte dabei 45 cm.


----------



## ChrisHH (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Okram, noch mal danke für deinen Hinweis. Sind nach Hvide Sande gefahren und waren, nachdem die lieben Kleinen im Bett waren, irgendwann nach 9 am Wasser, genauer Südmole. Waren nicht bis an den Molenkopf sondern eher 3/4 der Strecke auf die Mole gegangen und hatten bald Fischkontakt. Immer mal kochte das Wasser dicht an der Mole. Überall vor unseren Füßen war alles voll mit Junghering. Ich habe mit Pose (kleine ganze Heringe und Garnele) gut gefangen und mein Kollege mit Blinker und Paternoster. Als es dunkel wurde brachen wir auf. War also insgesamt kein langer Einsatz aber wir waren froh, dass es gleich beim ersten Versuch geklappt hat.

Wenn ich allerdings den Post von Harti hier lese, frag ich mich, ob wir nicht einfach über die Düne auch zum Fisch gekommen wären - sind ja auch in Bjerregård. Das massenhaft Jungfisch dicht unter Land steht konnte ich die letzten drei Tage gut beobachten, dass sich die Makrelen aber soweit ins Flache vorwagen, hätte ich nicht gedacht...


> Am Abend waren wir dann am Strand von Bjerregarrd wo auch tiefes Wasser  unter Land zu finden ist und dort konnte ich beobachten wie immer wieder  Makrelen im Fressrausch über die Sandbänke kamen und in Reichweite  raubten. Durch die ständige Nord-Süd Strömung wurde der Kleinfisch die  Küste entlang in grossen Schwärmen zwischen den Sandbänken entlang  getrieben. Mit einer 3m Spinnrute und 60g Wurfgewicht kam ich hinter die  2. Sandbank und konnte wirkliche Sternenstunden beim Makrelenangeln  erleben, wie sie nicht besser von den Molenköpfen hätte sein können. In  Badehose Knietief im Wasser und einen FullHouse nach dem anderen.:g


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Wenn ich allerdings den Post von Harti hier lese, frag ich mich, ob wir nicht einfach über die Düne auch zum Fisch gekommen wären - sind ja auch in Bjerregård. Das massenhaft Jungfisch dicht unter Land steht konnte ich die letzten drei Tage gut beobachten, dass sich die Makrelen aber soweit ins Flache vorwagen, hätte ich nicht gedacht...[/QUOTE]



Hallo Christian,#h

wenn die Makrelen auf Beutezug sind, dann gehen sie auch ins Flachwasser.
Allerdinge ist der Spuk auch manchmal in 2-3 min. vorbei.


----------



## LAC (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Harti
Torsten, ich hatte hier im thread deine fäge schon erwähnt - so ist es, wie du es beschrieben hast - und jürgens aussage stimmt, beim jagen von kleinfische kommen die makrelen für kurze zeit auch ins flache wasser wobei sie gerrne noch einige meter wasser unter sich haben wollen.
Ich stand jetzt in bjerregard bis zum bauchnabel im wasser - da sah es so aus, als wenn sie meine badehose angreifen wollten. Ich habe mich richtig erschrocken, sie jagen ja nach geruch und erst kurz vor dem ziel stellen sie die jagd auf sicht um. Als sie sich das schauspiel gesehen haben, sind sie fluchtartig ins tiefe wasser geschwommen.
Gruß auch an frauchen


----------



## Michael_05er (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Harti schrieb:


> Am Abend waren wir dann am Strand von Bjerregarrd wo auch tiefes Wasser unter Land zu finden ist und dort konnte ich beobachten wie immer wieder Makrelen im Fressrausch über die Sandbänke kamen und in Reichweite raubten. Durch die ständige Nord-Süd Strömung wurde der Kleinfisch die Küste entlang in grossen Schwärmen zwischen den Sandbänken entlang getrieben. Mit einer 3m Spinnrute und 60g Wurfgewicht kam ich hinter die 2. Sandbank und konnte wirkliche Sternenstunden beim Makrelenangeln erleben, wie sie nicht besser von den Molenköpfen hätte sein können. In Badehose Knietief im Wasser und einen FullHouse nach dem anderen.


Ihr wisst schon, dass ich noch fünf Wochen hier daheim sitze, bis ich endlich nach Bjerregard komme? :c:c

Ist das aktuell passiert Thorsten, oder wann war das? Ich hätte ja gedacht, dass ich in Bjerregard nur Plattfisch fangen könnte. Aber so wie es aussieht, muss ich es auch mal mit Blinkern probieren. Ich wollte den Mittelweg gehen und mit Meerforellenblinker und Springerfliege an der 50g-Spinnrute fischen.

Sollte ich bei den Gezeiten etwas beachten? Vermutlich ist auflaufendes Wasser besser, um Futterfisch un Ufernähe zu trieben, oder? Also von zwei Stunden vor bis eine Stunde nach Hochwasser vielleicht?
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## LAC (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Michael-05er

Michael, platte kannst du doch an der ganzen nordseeküste fangen, der küstenstreifen um bjerregard ist jedoch ein ganz besonderer angelplatz, dort werden außerdem noch - wie mein freund torsten - makrelen gefangen aber auch wolfsbarsche, wobei der wolfsbarsch natürlich kein schwarmfisch ist und nicht wie die makrelen am haken hüpfen. Er wird verrückt, wenn er geräusche hört - da er sehr neugierig ist, so kenne ich sie unterwasser, habe sie angelockt mit schlagen der flossen auf der wasseroberfläche. Mit wobbler, die rasselgeräusche machen, kann man sie anlocken bzw. fangen.
Ich habe sie mit naturköder gefangen, aber nicht in bjerregard. Als ich sie gefangen habe, da gab es noch keine wobbler mit licht oder rasselgeräusche bzw. die sprechen können.|supergri Ich habe leider nicht mehr die zeit um in bjerregard welche zu fangen, aber ich kenne welche,  die dort welche gefangen haben und an der mole  in hvide sande kapitale lippfische von 50 cm.
Wer zeit hat - das hat man ja im urlaub - sollte es mal versuchen auf diese exoten.

@  *Alle

Bordietreffen* */ Esehäuser
*Morgen am 29.07.2013 treffen wir uns am nachmittag gegen 15.30 Uhr bei den esehäuser in nymindegab. Das ist der alte ausläufer vom ringköbing fjord, wo die anlegestellen für boote sind und ein altes boot liegt. Dort sind drei hütten, die für unser bordie-Tteffen reserviert wurden. Grillen können wir dort auch und jeder kann dort, sein würstchen oder fleisch sich zubereiten. Kaufen kann man dort nichts, fleisch  usw. sowie getränke muss jeder selbst mitbringen.
Angeln können wird dort auch.

Kurz mitteilen wer kommt.

Ich bringe 4 Personen mit.


Gruß *
*


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Otto,#h

werde morgen in Düsseldorf bei Reibekuchen und Mettbrötchen an euch und *die W**ölfe* denken.#g
Die Wölfe werden übrigens z.Z. an der Oosterschelde in bis zu 80er Größen gefangen.


----------



## Lagavulin (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Otto, 

uch bin beim Treffen dabei. Ich bringe meine Heimleitung und meinen Stammhalter mit. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Otto     Ich stand jetzt in bjerregard bis zum bauchnabel im wasser - da sah es so aus, als wenn sie meine badehose angreifen wollten. Ich habe mich richtig erschrocken, sie jagen ja nach Geruch

Muss man sich sorgen machen ?


----------



## Harti (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Harti
> 
> Ich stand jetzt in bjerregard bis zum bauchnabel im wasser - da sah es so aus, als wenn sie meine badehose angreifen wollten. Ich habe mich richtig erschrocken, sie jagen ja nach geruch und erst kurz vor dem ziel stellen sie die jagd auf sicht um. Als sie sich das schauspiel gesehen haben, sind sie fluchtartig ins tiefe wasser geschwommen.
> Gruß auch an frauchen



Hej Otto,

so wie du schon schreibst, jagen die Makrelen auf Geruch und stellen die Jagd erst kurz vor dem Ziel auf Sicht um. Wärst du vielleicht ohne Badehose ins Wasser gegangen, hättest du auch Sternenstunden erleben können, denn ich habe gehört das Naturköderangeln äußerst erfolgreich auf die Minituns sein soll! Der fischige Geruch gepaart mit einem sich verführerisch bewegenden Köder ist unschlagbar.

@ all
Die Bedingungen als ich die Makrelen vom Strand fing, sind vergleichbar wie aktuell in HS. Ich habe mir weniger Gedanken um Gezeiten o.ä. gemacht, sondern habe die Möwenschwärme die ja die raubenden Makrelen im Schlepptau haben und Kleinfischteppiche im Wasser beobachtet. Dann einfach das Paternoster reingepfeffert und die Party begann.

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## okram24 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Ich bin natürlich auch beim Treffen dabei!
Meine Frau will nicht mit, die Jungs wissen noch nicht ob sie mit kommen!


----------



## diedel38 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin moin LAC,

bin leider erst am 06.08. in HS und wünsche Euch allen viel Spaß heute beim Grillen + Fachsimpeln, wäre gern dabei gewesen.
Ich hoffe auf schönes Wetter und gaaaaaanz viele Minithunis am Dienstag-Mittwoch + Donnerstag, leider nur 3 Tage zum kennenlernen.
LAC, wenn wir und treffen sollten, - ich habe ein helles Cappy  mit dem Schriftzug - BLINKER - auf meinem Luxuskopp - dann gebe ich ein Bier aus, vielleicht laufen wir uns ja über den Weg, würde mich freuen. habe die Südmole in Augenschein genommen, oder nicht gut?

Es Grüßt Euch alle 
diedel38  aus Hamburg


----------



## LAC (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Team Ahnungslos schrieb:


> @ Otto     Ich stand jetzt in bjerregard bis zum bauchnabel im wasser - da sah es so aus, als wenn sie meine badehose angreifen wollten. Ich habe mich richtig erschrocken, sie jagen ja nach Geruch
> 
> Muss man sich sorgen machen ?



@Team Ahnungslos
Nein, du muss dir keine sorgen machen, die wasserqualität ist gut in bjerregard, nicht das du jetzt zu weit ins wasser gehst, weil du ganz nah bei der makrele sein willst.
Nun bist du team ahnungslos, jetzt teile ich dir  etwas wichtiges mit, solltest du ganz nah bei den makrelen sein, dann kommt nach kurzer zeit ein fliegender fisch,  der reichlich geräusche macht und das wasser aufwirbelt, da fliegst du förmlich durch  die luft - das schlimme ist das du das kaum noch merkst. Die fischart nennt sich Dolphin ist ein schnelller flieger - und kommt extra für dich aus esbjerg.
Hier mal ein link vom fisch:
https://da.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fil:Coast_Guard_HH65C_North_Bend_OR.jpg

@ Harti
Torsten, ich habe das schon oft gemacht, jedoch hatte ich keinen erfolg bei den makrelen, jedoch im fjord kamen ganz viele fische - es waren jedoch stichlinge - sie hatten auch kein interesse und wollten die fleischmade  nicht haben.
Torsten, dieses knappern an körperteile ist ja im moment der hit, in malaga aber auch in kiel und in anderen städten habe ich es schon gesehen, da sitzen die frauen im aquarium auf der strasse fömlich im schaufenster - da kommt dann die rötliche saugbarbe (garra rufa) und kabbert die beine glatt. 
Ich habe mich in malaga fachlich beraten lassen von einer angestellten , habe mich ausgezogen. Da hat sie gesagt, ich würde sie gerne nehmen, jedoch haben wir im aquarium keine, bachfohkrebse. Was soll ich sagen, ich habe ihr gesagt, ok , ich warte dann bis sie feierabend haben.

Mehr über die knabbertiere beim angelborad treffen.


----------



## zoytberg (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin moin,

ich bin hier im Forum neu. Google zeigte mir den weg.

Bin ab Morgen in HS. Gefischt werden soll auf Platten und kleine Tunas.
War schon ein paar Jahre nicht mehr vor Ort.
Hat jmd von euch noch ein paar Spontane Tipps für ein paar Fänge und nette Spots ???

Ich werde auch berichten.

Vielen Dank
Tom


----------



## mathei (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



zoytberg schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> ich bin hier im Forum neu. Google zeigte mir den weg.
> 
> ...


Na das steht doch alles in den letzten antworten. freue mich auf deinen bericht.#h


----------



## ChrisHH (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

So mal noch ein schnelles Bild vom Boardietreffen an den Esehäusern. War ja selbst nur Kurzbesucher mit Kindern und Freund Fred im Schlepptau. Hoffe der Rest der Anwesenden hatte noch eine gute Zeit. Denke mal da wird sich noch wer melden...

@Zoytberg
schätze bei dem aktuellen Wind aus südwest und den Brechern,  die heute hier am Strand ankamen, wird es schwer mit den Makrelen. Hoffe mal auf ruhigeres Wetter mit Wind aus Ost... Kannst ja mal das im Auge behalten
http://www.hvidesandesluse.dk/vejrdata.html
Aktuelle Wellenhöhe maximal 1,37. Das ist schon nicht wenig. Da wird's wohl ordentlich nass auf der Mole...


----------



## Michael_05er (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



zoytberg schrieb:


> Bin ab Morgen in HS. Gefischt werden soll auf Platten und kleine Tunas.
> War schon ein paar Jahre nicht mehr vor Ort.
> Hat jmd von euch noch ein paar Spontane Tipps für ein paar Fänge und nette Spots ???
> 
> Ich werde auch berichten.


 Hi Tom, wie Chris schon sagt, wollen Makrelen eher Ostwind und ruhige See. Wenn es besser wird, würde ich mal die neuen Molen in HS in Augenschein nehmen. Über einen Bericht (und gerne auch ein, zwei Bilder) würde ich mich freuen.

Ansonsten geht es vom Strand aus etwas südlich von HS, bei Argab oder Bjerregard, auf Plattfisch und (wie in den letzten Beiträgen beschrieben) mit etwas Glück auch auf Makrelen oder Wolfsbarsch. Aber auch da ist es sicher besser, wenn der Wellengang zurückgeht.
Grüße und schönen Urlaub!
Michael


----------



## okram24 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@Boarditreffen: Danke Christian für das Bild.
Es war wieder sehr interessant und gemütlich!
Zwei Barsche wurde auch gefangen und Otto hat uns viele interessante Informationen gegeben.
Bilder kann ich erst einstellen, wenn ich wieder zuhause bin.

@Makrelenangeln: Wir waren gestern Abend auch noch mal auf der Mole, aber der Westwind war immer noch zu stark!

Gruß Marko


----------



## LAC (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Bordietreffen war ganz nett, ich glaube es waren 10 personen da, haben gegrillt und uns nett unterhalten - ein junge hat ein barsch gefangen auf wurm, den ich gebuddelt habe - roch nach fisch  und marko hat auch welche gefangen.
Ich habe eine flasche wasser getrunken und in der nase gebohrt.


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> Bordietreffen war ganz nett, ich glaube es waren 10 personen da, haben gegrillt und uns nett unterhalten - ein junge hat ein barsch gefangen auf wurm, den ich gebuddelt habe - roch nach fisch  und marko hat auch welche gefangen.
> Ich habe eine flasche wasser getrunken* und in der nase gebohrt*.


 


Mit, oder ohne Ergebnis? #c


----------



## porscher (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

ist anfang september noch mit makrelen in hvide sander zu rechnen wenn das wetter passt?


----------



## Michael_05er (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



porscher schrieb:


> ist anfang september noch mit makrelen in hvide sander zu rechnen wenn das wetter passt?


 Ich hoffe doch! Bin die ersten zwei Wochen oben und will welche fangen.


----------



## porscher (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

die Hoffnung habe ich auch. Bin in dieser Zeit auch vor Ort. Vieles ist natürlich vom Wetter abhängig. Aber Futterfisch dürfte doch zu dieser Zeit noch küstennah sein, oder?


----------



## LAC (1. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Jürgen, Breithardt
Jürgen, es muss ja nicht immer ein ergebnis dabei raus kommen, war reines training. Wollte nur wissen, ob ich den finger noch richtig bewegen bzw. einsetzten kann - wenn´s zur sache geht. 


@ Porscher, ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die makrelene noch im september da sind, da dann das wasser sehr warm ist. So war es jedenfalls in den letzten jahren immer. 
Betreffend der küstennahen futterfische, wird ja größenmäßig in den noch vier oder fünf wochen, kaum eine veränderung zu sehen sein.
Gruß


----------



## Michael_05er (2. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



porscher schrieb:


> die Hoffnung habe ich auch. Bin in dieser Zeit auch vor Ort.


Wann und wo wirst Du denn sein? Ich bin vom 01.-14.09. in Bjerregard. Vielleicht trift man sich mal beim (oder zum ) Angeln? Werde auch mal an Forellenseen gehen oder an den Fjord, aber hauptsächlich ans Meer.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Brassenkönig (2. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Werde ebenfalls vom 07-14.09 oben sein, hoffe auf einige Makrelen, schöne Fjordhechte und fette Platten #6


----------



## porscher (2. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

ich werde ab dem 31.08.13 in bjerregard sein!


----------



## Michael_05er (2. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



porscher schrieb:


> ich werde ab dem 31.08.13 in bjerregard sein!


Dann werden wir uns ja wohl mal über den Weg laufen müssen. Du erkennst mich entweder am großen, Pistaziengrünen VW Caddy Maxi oder an den drei Hunden. Mal schauen, wer noch so vor Ort ist, vielleicht kriegen wir ein kleines Trefen zu Stande.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## porscher (2. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

wo biste genau in bjerregard?


----------



## okram24 (2. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hvide Sande aktuell:
Heute ging an der Nordmole so richtig die Post ab!
Konnte mit meinem Sohn heute früh 9 und heute Abend noch mal 12 Minituns erbeuten, das war der Höhepunkt und ein gelungener Anschluß unseres Aufenthaltes in HS!
Leider geht es morgen schon wieder nach Hause.

Gruß Marko


----------



## Angelprofesor (3. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

#h Hallo Marko, 
das hört sich gut an, danke für dein Bericht - kurtz aber pretzise. Gute fahrt und petri.#g

Grüß aus Berlin
Vladi


----------



## LAC (3. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



okram24 schrieb:


> Hvide Sande aktuell:
> Heute ging an der Nordmole so richtig die Post ab!
> Konnte mit meinem Sohn heute früh 9 und heute Abend noch mal 12 Minituns erbeuten, das war der Höhepunkt und ein gelungener Anschluß unseres Aufenthaltes in HS!
> Leider geht es morgen schon wieder nach Hause.
> ...



Marko, diese fänge,  können sich doch sehen lassen. Gratulation! In vier tage,  habe ich einen wilden angler hier, dann werde ich auch mal verstärkt auf die minituns gehen. Ob süd - oder nordmole entscheide ich jedoch erst vor ort.
Gruß


----------



## angelnrolfman (3. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Guten Morgen Vladi......
ich wünsche dir alle Gute, Glück und Gesundheit zu deinem heutigen Ehrentag !!!!! 
|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Vladi,#h

auch von mir die besten Wünsche.#g|birthday:


----------



## goeddoek (3. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Da war doch was 


Zusammen mit Martin Sheen und Håkon IV. - das nenn' ich 'ne illustre Gesellschaft :q


Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch und knæk og bræk :m


----------



## LAC (3. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Vladi
auch von mir herzlichen glückwünsch zum geburtstag #g
Danke für die pn und gute fahrt wünsche ich dir - telefonnr. habe ich von kroatien. Wir sehen uns.
Gruß


----------



## Michael_05er (4. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



porscher schrieb:


> wo biste genau in bjerregard?


Bjerregardsvej 72 laut danwest-Seite.


----------



## porscher (4. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

dann sind wir fast nachbarn.uns trennen laut routenplaner ca. 350 meter


----------



## okram24 (4. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@Vladi: Auch von mir noch alles Gute Nachträglich!


----------



## Michael_05er (5. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



porscher schrieb:


> dann sind wir fast nachbarn.uns trennen laut routenplaner ca. 350 meter


So klein ist die Welt |supergri
Wie Angel-lastig wird denn Dein Urlaub? Seh ich Dich jeden Tag mit der Angel am Strand oder wirds eher gemütlich mit gelegentlichen Angelausflügen? Ich hab vor, zwei mal zum Forellenteich zu fahren und ansonsten eher kurze Ausflüge an den Strand oder nach Hvide Sande zu machen. Da ich auch fünf dicke Bücher mitnehme und Zeit mit Frau und Hunden verbringen will, werde ich nicht unbedingt jeden Tag fischen.

@Marko: Petri zu den Makrelen, Ein guter Abschluss für einen Urlaub! Ich hoffe, ihr habt noch welche dringelassen 
Grüße
Michael


----------



## mottejm (5. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Gemeinde,
Eigentlich wollten wir in Allgäu und ein bisserl Kultur und Wandern, aber am Donnerstag Abend ein Poolhaus für 750,- gefunden und dann sind wir eben doch ins gelobte Angelland.
Gestern nur umgeschaut.
An der Schleusse wurden ein paar Makrelen gefangen, auf der Fjordseite. Dann waren wir zum ersten mal auf den neuen Molen.
Die sind schon anständig groß. Da waren ein paar Angler, aber die haben nix gefangen.
Im Hafenbereich auch ein paar Angler, auch ein paar Makrelen.
Hornhechte hatte keiner. Bei wunderschönem Wetter müssten die doch beissen.
Dann zur Fischauktion: Auch ein guter Fang: Eine Mischkiste zum Schluss für 50 Kronen: 1 Seelachs 1,5 Kg, 3 Schellfische je ca. 1 Kg, 2 Platten, 1 kleiner Butt, 1 schöner Tintenfisch ( war lecker auf dem Grill), und 3 grosse lebende Krebse. Für € 7,5 nicht schlecht. ( Ein Krebs in der Metro kostet schon nen 10er, und meine Frau liebt die Dinger).
Dann noch eine Rinde über die Forellenpuffs. Klegod war nix los. Sondervig, waren ein paar Angler ohne Fisch, aber der Putzeimer war voll, neben dem Golfplatz nörlich von Sondervig, dort auch unser Haus, waren ein paar Dänen.

So jetzt Angeln zusammenbauen, die Spule neu bewickeln lassen, und dann werden wir mal unser Glück versuchen.

Ich Berichte.

Motte


----------



## Norweger2000 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin,
worauf werden denn die Makrelen gefangen ? 

Gruß Matthias


----------



## diedel38 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Norweger,
Du mußt Dir mal die Mühe machen und die Berichte durchlesen, da steht alles drin.
Bin morgen auch da, dann kann ich Dir das zeigen wenn Du keine Lust zum lesen hast.
Wünsche Die gute Fänge.
diedel38   #h


----------



## Norweger2000 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Ich bin nicht in Hvide Sande... hat mich nur interessiert...ob mit Pose und Fetzen oder mit System.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## diedel38 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Schau doch mal auf Seite 93   Bericht Nr. 927 + Seite 94  Bericht Nr.933, da wird es schön erklärt.

Gruß diedel38   |uhoh:


----------



## Riomar (5. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin Moin,
Sind gerade in bjerregard. Waren heute Nachmittag in klegod am forellensee....leider ohne Erfolg! Fisch ist genug im See -zumindest springen die Forellen genug! Beißen wollte am gesamten See aber keine. 
Morgen geht's erstmal windsurfen und Abends evtl an den Strand zum angeln. 

Timo


----------



## mottejm (6. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Norweger2000 schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht in Hvide Sande... hat mich nur interessiert...ob mit Pose und Fetzen oder mit System.
> 
> Gruß Matthias



Hy, die werden mit einem Makrelenvorfach gefangen, genauso wie Hering nur ein anders Vorfach und unten kein Blei sondern nen kleinen Pilker.

An der Schleusse ging gar nix. Da haben wir uns kurzfristig zu einer 3 Stunden Makrelentour mit der Solea entschieden. Kosten 300,- Kronen pro Nase.
Wir haben 14 KG Mekrele mitgebracht. Und ich hab fast die komplette Zeit alleine Geangelt und noch gute Pausen gemacht.
Es waren 60 Makrelen. Keine Ahnung was wir mit so viel machen sollen.

Aber die Tour war OK.


----------



## Michael_05er (6. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Petri Heil an die Makrelenjäger. Da habt ihr ja gut zugeschlagen! Wie weit fährt man denn bei so einer Makrelentour raus? Ich bin ja leider gar nicht seefest, deswegen zögere ich, auf einen Kutter zu gehen... Kann man da recht spontan mitfahren? 
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## mottejm (6. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hy,
Wir haben auch Mittag gebucht und sind am Abend gefahren.
Da waren 14 Angler an Board.
Die Solea ist ca. 500m von der Hafeneinfahrt rausgefahren und hat sich dann treiben lassen.
Ganz ehrlich, uns ist auch schlecht geworden. Neben uns waren 2 Männer die hatten Reisetabletten dabei. Die haben wir genommen und es war schnell besser. Am besten vorher schon welche nehmen und die Nase immer in den Wind halten. Dann überlebt man die 3 Stunden.
Im Kott Fried, da muss man auch Buchen, können die Auskunft über die Wellenhöhe geben. Gut ist auch wenn der Wind von Osten kommt, dann ist das Meer vor der Küste urig.
Riskier eine Tour, macht echt Spass. Und 5 Makrelen auf einmal an der Angel gibt schon einen Adrenalinschub.

Motte


----------



## Michael_05er (6. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Danke für die Infos! Ich hab so eine Nordsee-Tour ein Mal gemacht, ist schon 20 Jahre her. Hab eine Stunde geangelt und sieben Stunden Fische gefüttert, aber gut 70 Makrelen gefangen... Hab mir geschworen, nie wieder auf die Nordsee zu fahren. Aber vielleicht schaffe ich ja drei Stunden mit ausreichend Doping... Die Verlockung ist nach Deinem Bericht schon sehr groß. Ich werde es wohl mal ins Auge fassen und von Wind, Wetter und Fangberichten abhängig machen... Makrelenvorfächer und Co. werde ich sowieso einpacken.
Gruß,
Michael


----------



## porscher (6. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Michael_05er

bei mir wird es fast wie bei dir sein. Bin ja mit meiner Familie dort. Werde 1-2 mal auf forellen gehen und auch das ein oder andere mal vom strand oder von der mole aus versuchen ein paar makrelen zu verhaften.


----------



## Michael_05er (6. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@porscher: was hälst Du denn von einer 3-Stunden-Makrelentour mit der Solea? Dauert ja kaum länger als ein Trip auf die Mole :g


----------



## porscher (6. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

grundsätzlich kann man das bestimmt mal machen. aber ich brauche keine 60 makrelen wie oben beschrieben. Ich würde lieber 5 stück vom ufer aus fangen. ich werde es vor ort entscheiden...


----------



## LAC (8. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ J. Breithardt
Jürgen, ich hatte ja erwähnt, dass ich bei yoko ono in louisanna war und eine performance gemacht habe - fotos sende ich dir per pn - dort zeigte man mir einen aufzeichnung von lady gagga mit yoko ono - fand ich ausgezeichnet, ist ein dicker fisch, was die beiden weiber zusammen gemacht haben. Nicht schlecht - da wird bei manchen die makrele in der hosentasche lebendig.
hier ist er: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AimU35Qoceg


----------



## porscher (9. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

werden aktuell makrelen gefangen?


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> @ J. Breithardt
> Jürgen, ich hatte ja erwähnt, dass ich bei yoko ono in louisanna war und eine performance gemacht habe -* fotos sende ich dir per pn* - dort zeigte man mir einen aufzeichnung von lady gagga mit yoko ono - fand ich ausgezeichnet, ist ein dicker fisch, was die beiden weiber zusammen gemacht haben. Nicht schlecht - da wird bei manchen die makrele in der hosentasche lebendig.
> hier ist er: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AimU35Qoceg


 


Otto,#h

ist der Film mittlerweile entwickelt worden? |kopfkrat
Übrigens eine starke Nummer der beiden. Bin froh, dass die Mumie es überlebt hat.


----------



## Riomar (9. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Meines Wissens sind gestern und heute keine Makrelen gefangen worden. Waren selbst gestern an der nordmole, konnten aber auch keine überlisten. 

Am forellensee in klegod ging auch wieder nichts. Gefangen wird angeblich nur morgens...da waren wir Surfen. #c


----------



## anschmu (10. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Otto,#h
> 
> ist der Film mittlerweile entwickelt worden? |kopfkrat
> Übrigens eine starke Nummer der beiden. Bin froh, dass die Mumie es überlebt hat.


Hab mir eben das Video angesehen - absolut grauenhaft !!!


----------



## LAC (10. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Otto,#h
> 
> ist der Film mittlerweile entwickelt worden? |kopfkrat
> Übrigens eine starke Nummer der beiden. Bin froh, dass die Mumie es überlebt hat.



Jürgen, ich sende dir alles per mail. Da hast du recht es ist schon eine mumie, nun kenne ich japan und 8oig jährige japanerinnen sehen halt so aus. Selbst 25 järige haben dort ein flaches breites gesicht, dafür nennt man uns dort langnasen und man hat mich oft fotografiert d.h. ich musste mich immer zu einer gruppe japanerinnen stellen. 
Nun kann ich nicht sagen ob dieses durch meine exotische nase kam, bzw. wenn sie deutschland hörten, sie an krupp stahl dachten bzw. von dem sprichwort abgeleitet wurde - an der nase eines mannes erkennt man sein johannes. 
Ich war bei denen halt immer die langnase und dann und wann hörte ich "hita,hita" das heißt aua, aua und kann von den langnasen kommen. 

@anschmu
die geschmäcker sind halt verschieden. Jedenfalls steht fest, dass yoko ono weltweit reichlich bewegt hat und in fachkreisen hoch angesehen und gelobt wird - sie hat auch schon früher irre sachen mit john lennon gemacht. Inzwischen ist sie 8o jahre alt und mischt immer noch weltweit auf höchster ebene mit - da können andere sich kaum noch bewegen, außer -unser vom volke geliebte-  johannes heesters, ein guter schauspieler der sich zum phantom entwickelt hat, |supergri  und weit entfernt sich bewegte, von der zeitgenössische kunst. Er hat ein lied gesungen:  ich spiel mir dir (und du mit mir) das kann man wörtlich nehmen, denn er hat im hohen alter noch gesungen und wurde begleitet, dass er nicht stolperte nach dem motto: über stock und stein muss ich gehen - für ein liedchen.
Yoko ona wurde nicht begleitet, die hat sich mit lady gagga auf ein konzertflügel gelegt und mit den beinen gestrampelt.
Nebenbei erwähnt, es ist die bisher größte ausstellung von yoko ono in europa, die in deutschland sowie in dänemark (louisianna museum) gezeigt wird - nach zwei, drei wochen, konnten in frankfurt schon über 30.000 besucher verzeichnen werden. 
Jedenfalls hat sie ein lockmittel, welches eine besser wirkung hat, als beim angler der regnwurm bzw. sein power bait. - da muss doch was sein, auch wenn du es grauenhaft findest - das zählt nicht in den fachkreisen.


----------



## anschmu (11. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ lac ! Hab mich mit der Ono nur am rande beschäftigt , hat mich auch nie groß interessiert , und wenn das nur son Zeug ist , bin ich vielleicht ein Kunstbanause - ich sag nur jedem sein Tierchen oder heißt es Plessierchen Gruß Andreas


----------



## LAC (11. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



anschmu schrieb:


> @ lac ! Hab mich mit der Ono nur am rande beschäftigt , hat mich auch nie groß interessiert , und wenn das nur son Zeug ist , bin ich vielleicht ein Kunstbanause - ich sag nur jedem sein Tierchen oder heißt es Plessierchen Gruß Andreas



Andreas, das meinte ich auch nicht abwertend, das ist ganz normal, jeder mensch entwickelt sich und so bekommt er seine eigenart, es wäre ja grausam und kaum zu ertragen für die menschheit, wenn alle so verrückt sind, wie ich es bin. 
Die kunst ist ja ewiger neubeginn, oft vergleiche ich sie mit der flugtechnik, obwohl das nicht geht, z.b. verstehe ich in der flugtechnik  nur otto lilienthal,  der seine arme bewegt hat, eine fahrt zum mond verstehe ich auch nicht - alles zu kompliziert ist halt flugtechnik.
Gruß


----------



## troutscout (12. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

vlt. ganz kurz, da riomar ja in klegod nix gefangen hat, gestern von 11 - 3 uhr 13 stück am klitens dambrug....also nur morgens, kann irgendwie nicht stimmen.. tight lines allen.


----------



## LAC (12. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ olav-aus-zuff
Olav, wir haben ja gestern über die hechte gesprochen - war gerade am fließgewässer und habe mal einen rundgang gemacht - zwei exemplare habe ich gesehen und konnte sie beobachten. Einer war - wie schon erwähnt - der große, ich schätze er hatte die 80 cm überschritten. Der andere war einer von den kleinen grashüpfern, die jedoch auch schon die mindestgröße haben.  
Soll ich ihn mit hering füttern, damit er noch ein bischen dicker wird.:q Die sehen dann aus wie ein hängebauchschwein. Denke an costas hecht, der hatte vor jahren einen kapitalen hecht in der skjern au  gefangen, als ich das foto sah, dachte ich er hätte ein hängebauchschwein getragen.
Jürgen, kommt auch im herbst, der wollte ihn jedoch nicht haben. Wäre schön, wenn er dieses sehen würde. Wann kommst du denn? Es wäre super, wenn jürgen babei ist - machen uns dann schöne stunden am fließgewässer und ich drehe ein filmchen vom fang. Jürgen kann dann bachforellen oder nasen fangen, wenn du am kämpfen bist mit dem hecht :q oder am verzweifeln bist, weil du ihn siehst, der hecht jedoch kein bock hat zu fressen - das habe ich dort schon vor jahren erlebt.


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> @ olav-aus-zuff
> Olav, wir haben ja gestern über die hechte gesprochen - war gerade am fließgewässer und habe mal einen rundgang gemacht - zwei exemplare habe ich gesehen und konnte sie beobachten. Einer war - wie schon erwähnt - der große, ich schätze er hatte die 80 cm überschritten. Der andere war einer von den kleinen grashüpfern, die jedoch auch schon die mindestgröße haben.
> Soll ich ihn mit hering füttern, damit er noch ein bischen dicker wird.:q Die sehen dann aus wie ein hängebauchschwein. Denke an costas hecht, der hatte vor jahren einen kapitalen hecht in der skjern au gefangen, als ich das foto sah, dachte ich er hätte ein hängebauchschwein getragen.
> Jürgen, kommt auch im herbst, der wollte ihn jedoch nicht haben. Wäre schön, wenn er dieses sehen würde. Wann kommst du denn? Es wäre super, wenn jürgen babei ist - machen uns dann schöne stunden am fließgewässer und ich drehe ein filmchen vom fang. *Jürgen kann dann bachforellen oder nasen fangen,* wenn du am kämpfen bist mit dem hecht :q oder am verzweifeln bist, weil du ihn siehst, der hecht jedoch kein bock hat zu fressen - das habe ich dort schon vor jahren erlebt.


 

Hallo Otto,#h

dass mit den Bachforellen hört sich schon gut an.
Würdest du dann bitte beim Pächter ein gutes Wort für 
mich einlegen?


----------



## porscher (12. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

sind die  markrelen noch in ufernähe? werden momentan noch welche vom ufer aus gefangen?


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (12. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,#h
> 
> dass mit den Bachforellen hört sich schon gut an.
> Würdest du dann bitte beim Pächter ein gutes Wort für
> mich einlegen?


 
Also im Moment gehe ich davon aus das wir die erste oktoberwoche nach hvidesande/lydum kommen aber so ganz genau kann ich es noch nicht sagen da ich noch nicht alle meine Termine für Oktober zusammen habe. Es kann sich also noch um ein paar tage verschieben. An dem hecht werde ich nicht verzweifeln wenn er nicht will ist er eben ein schlaues Kerlchen und bleibt da wo er ist, im wasser.


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (12. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

ach ja noch was: iss den hering lieber selber. Nicht dass der hecht nachher noch komisch schmeckt  .....


----------



## LAC (12. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,#h
> 
> dass mit den Bachforellen hört sich schon gut an.
> Würdest du dann bitte beim Pächter ein gutes Wort für
> mich einlegen?



Jürgen, es ist unsere au vor der tür - und ich erlaube es dir, darfst aber nur eine bachforelle pro tag entnehmen, jedoch alle hechte. Äschen sind ganzjährig geschont, vereinzelt sind auch barsche drin aber auch rotaugen, hasel, nasen sowie aale tummeln sich in dem gewässer.  Auch reichlich bachneunaugen habe ich schon gesehen, das sagt aus, dass die gewässergüte super ist. Bei überschwemmung liegen sie oft in den wiesen bzw. im schlamm. Von den kleinen auen, hat sie den besten fischbestand, laut untersuchungsbericht vom ministerium, den ich vorliegen habe.
Im oberen flussabschnitt - bei uns - ist es ein naturgewässer welches mäandriert und durch renauturierungsmaßnahmen ist die fischdurchgängigkeit auch gegeben - lachse und mefos sind aber noch nicht drin, kann jedoch noch kommen wobei sie im unteren bereich (falen au) nur naturnah ist, ich betrachte es dort jedoch mehr kanalartig.
Das gewässer ist super für die fliegenfischerei, wobei es jedoch schwer zu beangeln ist. Jürgen, ich kenne jedoch jeden stein dort.

Olav, es ist ja schon schön, wenn man einen hecht beobachten kann  - er kennt mich schon.
Du wirst ihn jedoch fangen - da wette ich mit dir, du musst nichts machen, sie hängen sich förmlich selbst am haken. Hechte sind keine schlauen füchse, wenn sie beißen, kannst du sie auch mit cola dosen fangen. Wobei sie gerne auf hering gehen - ich kenne einen dänen, der fängt sie im fjord nur mit hering.


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (13. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

ok vielleicht sollte ich auch dann mal hier im neckar heringe anbieten !


----------



## anschmu (13. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



olav-aus-zuff schrieb:


> ok vielleicht sollte ich auch dann mal hier im neckar heringe anbieten !


|supergri Aber bitte nur frisch gefangen oder lebend !!!


----------



## troutscout (13. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

moin jungs! mich würde auch die frage von porscher interessieren. gibt es makrelen in strandnähe? ich kann es mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, da die brecher doch sehr gross sind (war mal eben als einziger auf der mole und bin ohne trockenen cm² wieder runtergekommen - ach so, als tourist). da pack ich ja noch nicht mal mein brandungsequippment aus...|bigeyes


----------



## MatSa (13. August 2013)

Momentan ist es recht stürmisch, ab Mittwoch, Donnerstag soll es besser werden. Ich werde es dann mal auf der Mole versuchen. Gestern waren wir kurz an der Schleuse, vereinzelt wurden Hornhechte gefangen. Mein Versuch, Barsch oder Hecht an den südlichen Fjord - Ausläufern zu überlisten, war noch nicht erfolgreich - wird aber noch. 
VG
Matthias


----------



## Michael_05er (13. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



MatSa schrieb:


> Mein Versuch, Barsch oder Hecht an den südlichen Fjord - Ausläufern zu überlisten, war noch nicht erfolgreich - wird aber noch.
> VG
> Matthias


Hast Du es mit der Spinnrute versucht oder mit Naturködern? 
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## MatSa (13. August 2013)

Michael_05er schrieb:


> Hast Du es mit der Spinnrute versucht oder mit Naturködern?
> Grüße,
> Michael



War nur mit der Spinnrute unterwegs, letztes Jahr damit auch erfolgreich. 
Grüße 
Matthias


----------



## Michael_05er (13. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Danke! Ich hatte letztes Jahr mit der Spinnrute wenig Erfolg, zur gleichen Zeit (Juni) hat ein anderer Boardie mit Köderfisch einige schöne Hechte erwischt...
Grüße, Michael


----------



## troutscout (13. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Danke! Ich hatte letztes Jahr mit der Spinnrute wenig Erfolg, zur gleichen Zeit (Juni) hat ein anderer Boardie mit Köderfisch einige schöne Hechte erwischt...
> Grüße, Michael



waren gestern noch am fjord in nymdegab (richtig? nicht schimpfen) an den häusern. haben 2 spinner versenkt aber 2 untermaßige barsche auf spinner gefangen...für unseren wurm hat sich niemand interessiert...#d


----------



## Angelhaken (13. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

nabend an Euch,

wir sind ab Samstag in Bjerregard, ein paar KM vor Hvide Sande.
Ich wollte evtl. 2 mal auf Forelle und auch mal an die Schleuse. Geht zur Zeit was an Forellenseen? Z. B. Klegod oder Klittens. Kann ich die Makrelen von der Mole fangen? Wenn ja, mit Paternoster?

#h#h#h Wer ist denn Zur Zeit noch da?


----------



## rainzor (13. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Danke! Ich hatte letztes Jahr mit der Spinnrute wenig Erfolg, zur gleichen Zeit (Juni) hat ein anderer Boardie mit Köderfisch einige schöne Hechte erwischt...
> Grüße, Michael


 
Das war ich, 12 Stück in 2 Wochen. Aber dieses Jahr hatte ich zur gleichen Zeit nur einen.
Allerdings war dieses Jahr auch das Wasser schon deutlich wärmer, in den Ausläufern fing es schon an zu "blühen".
Und ich glaube auch, die Pferde, die das ganze Ufer zertrampelt haben, haben auch eine ganze Menge Hechte vertrieben.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## troutscout (13. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Angelhaken schrieb:


> nabend an Euch,
> 
> wir sind ab Samstag in Bjerregard, ein paar KM vor Hvide Sande.
> Ich wollte evtl. 2 mal auf Forelle und auch mal an die Schleuse. Geht zur Zeit was an Forellenseen? Z. B. Klegod oder Klittens. Kann ich die Makrelen von der Mole fangen? Wenn ja, mit Paternoster?
> ...



hab am sonntag am klitens dambrug gut gefangen...gehen morgen komplett mit family hin...schleuse, mole und brandung noch nicht getestet, da zu stürmisch...gestern am fjord mit spinnrute 2 babybarsche...


----------



## LAC (13. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



troutscout schrieb:


> moin jungs! mich würde auch die frage von porscher interessieren. gibt es makrelen in strandnähe? ich kann es mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, da die brecher doch sehr gross sind (war mal eben als einziger auf der mole und bin ohne trockenen cm² wieder runtergekommen - ach so, als tourist). da pack ich ja noch nicht mal mein brandungsequippment aus...|bigeyes



Natürlich kommen die makrelen im sommer in ufernähe, sie können dann an wenigen stellen in dänemark von land aus geangelt werden. Ein fangplatz ist in hvide sande, z.b. von den molen, aber auch vom strand südlich von hvide sande z.b. bjerregard werden sie gefangen, wenn sie dort kleinfisch jagen. 
Grundsätzlich ist jedoch zu erwähnen, dass ein erfolgreicher fang nur gegeben ist, wenn alles stimmt, temperatur, wetter usw. dann kommen die makrelen in ufernähe bzw. zu den molen und man kann sie vom land aus angeln.
Sind hohe wellen, die dann noch gebrochen werden vom grund oder von den steinschüttungen oder schlechtes wetter, regen usw. ist kaum mit erfolg zu rechnen, da sie im tiefen wasser bleiben, jedoch in ufernähe.
Die solea, fährt nur 800 m raus und fängt sie, an der mole wird nicht eine makrele gefangen.
So sieht die wahrheit aus, d.h. so ist es über jahrzehnte hier gelaufen. Hinzu kommt noch, dass über jahre der makrelen bestand zusammen gebrochen ist und nicht mehr so viele makrelen gelandet werden, wie es mal war.
Es muss halt alles stimmen, sonst hat man nur eine schöne wanderung zur mole gemacht. 
Es war dann eine makrelentour.
Die problematik ist ja, dass man nur eine bzw. zwei wochen vor ort ist, da kann alles stimmen, dann hat man glück sowie erfolg, aber auch nichts laufen. 
Beim hering ist es etwas anders, da kommen ja die ganz wilden angler zu zeiten, da sind die heringe noch nicht in hvide sande - fahren 700 km und wollen die ersten sein |supergri Dabei hat man genügend zeit, da die heringe über zwei monate bleiben.


----------



## MatSa (13. August 2013)

Angelhaken schrieb:


> nabend an Euch,
> 
> wir sind ab Samstag in Bjerregard, ein paar KM vor Hvide Sande.
> Ich wollte evtl. 2 mal auf Forelle und auch mal an die Schleuse. Geht zur Zeit was an Forellenseen? Z. B. Klegod oder Klittens. Kann ich die Makrelen von der Mole fangen? Wenn ja, mit Paternoster?
> ...



Hallo Angelhaken, wir sind bis zum 24. 08. ebenfalls in Bjerregård.


----------



## troutscout (14. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> Natürlich kommen die makrelen im sommer in ufernähe, sie können dann an wenigen stellen in dänemark von land aus geangelt werden. Ein fangplatz ist in hvide sande, z.b. von den molen, aber auch vom strand südlich von hvide sande z.b. bjerregard werden sie gefangen, wenn sie dort kleinfisch jagen.
> Grundsätzlich ist jedoch zu erwähnen, dass ein erfolgreicher fang nur gegeben ist, wenn alles stimmt, temperatur, wetter usw. dann kommen die makrelen in ufernähe bzw. zu den molen und man kann sie vom land aus angeln.
> Sind hohe wellen, die dann noch gebrochen werden vom grund oder von den steinschüttungen oder schlechtes wetter, regen usw. ist kaum mit erfolg zu rechnen, da sie im tiefen wasser bleiben, jedoch in ufernähe.
> Die solea, fährt nur 800 m raus und fängt sie, an der mole wird nicht eine makrele gefangen.
> ...



hallo otto, 
vielen dank für die (wie immer) umfassende antwort. sind jetzt das 4. jahr hier in HS bzw. skodbjerge. ich hab es mir schon gedacht. das wetter ist einfach zu kabbelig, da geht ja selbst in der brandung nix, weil dein vorfach nach 2 min hinter dir liegt:raber egal, ist nicht schlimm...so ist das halt. ich war letztes jahr nur verwundert, dass ein kleiner junge mit seinem opa und einem geschirr was aus dem discounter kam und mit einer technik wo ich erst geschmunzelt habe, 5 makrelen hier vor Ort aus dem grossen teich gezogen hat...da wurde ich mal wieder eines besseren belehrt!:gmal schauen wie das wetter wird und heute abend dann zur mole, zugucken...#hviele grüsse, meinolf


----------



## Michael_05er (14. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> Sind hohe wellen, die dann noch gebrochen werden vom grund oder von den steinschüttungen oder schlechtes wetter, regen usw. ist kaum mit erfolg zu rechnen, da sie im tiefen wasser bleiben, jedoch in ufernähe.
> Die solea, fährt nur 800 m raus und fängt sie, an der mole wird nicht eine makrele gefangen.


Wenn ich in drei Wochen solches Wetter habe, mach ich aber keine Makrelentour. Dann würden nicht nur die Wellen brechen...


----------



## Gräte (14. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Leute,
hatte hier vor einiger Zeit eine Anfrage bezüglich Angeln auf dem 
Ringköbingfjord mit Schlauchboot gestellt. 2 Wochen Urlaub sind
nun (leider) vorbei und hier nun ein kurzer Bericht. Habe das Schlauchi 3 mal zum Einsatz gebracht und muss sagen es hat
Spaß gemacht.War im südlichen Teil ( von Nymindegab aus )
unterwegs . Wenn das Wetter stimmt und der Wind nicht zu stark ist ist das auch mit E-Motor kein Problem. Allerdings sollte
kein( zu starker) ablandiger Wind herrschen! Gefangen habe ich
einige schöne Barsche und einen Hecht.

Viele Grüße Gräte


----------



## LAC (14. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



troutscout schrieb:


> hallo otto,
> vielen dank für die (wie immer) umfassende antwort. sind jetzt das 4. jahr hier in HS bzw. skodbjerge. ich hab es mir schon gedacht. das wetter ist einfach zu kabbelig, da geht ja selbst in der brandung nix, weil dein vorfach nach 2 min hinter dir liegt:raber egal, ist nicht schlimm...so ist das halt. ich war letztes jahr nur verwundert, dass ein kleiner junge mit seinem opa und einem geschirr was aus dem discounter kam und mit einer technik wo ich erst geschmunzelt habe, 5 makrelen hier vor Ort aus dem grossen teich gezogen hat...da wurde ich mal wieder eines besseren belehrt!:gmal schauen wie das wetter wird und heute abend dann zur mole, zugucken...#hviele grüsse, meinolf



Meinholf, so sieht es aus, mit mehrere ruten hast du nur mehr zu schleppen. Ich benötige nur eine rute hier in der region, um alle fischarten ob im süßwasser oder im meer zu landen. Wir haben hier kapitale fische, die werden jedoch nur in gramm gerechnet  da ist der hecht der kapitalste und den ziehe ich mit der hand raus d.h. ich habe schon mal einen befreit unterwasser, da er sich um einen poller gedreht hat, den habe ich nach der befreiungsaktion unterwasser beim schwimmen in richtung ufer, hinter mir her gezogen. Nun habe ich ja mehrere europäische und deutsche rekordfische in den 80iger jahren gefangen, oft wollen die angler die bei uns sind, diese ruten sehen - wenn ich sie ihnen zeige bekomme ich als antwort: das kann nicht wahr sein, das ist ja kirmesbesteck.
So sieht es aus, mit einem porsche in der garage, bist du ja noch kein sieger.
Schau dir mal diese ruten und rollen an, das ist auch kirmesbesteck in der heutigen zeit - aber schöne fänge.


----------



## troutscout (14. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@otto: muss lachen!!! bei uns im münsterland an der theke philosophieren wir auch immer, welcher wels den wir per handlandung ans ufer befördert haben, der größere war...und du kannst mir glauben, es war nicht klar, wer wen ins bzw. aus dem wasser zieht|supergri...im grunde weiss ich was du meinst, bevor wir wieder nach dänemark in urlaub gefahren sind (also vor 5 jahren) war ich als kind mit meinen eltern immer in dänemark, das ist aber mind. 30 jahre her....damals haben wir auch mit dem einfachsten equippment die platten aus dem meer gezogen. 2 fach paternoster, wurm dran, rundblei dran und raus...hat immer gefunst!! :m heute schleppste den dachkoffer mit, und fänst aber nicht potential mehr...bzw. gehst an den fopu. wobei die fopu's hier sind größtenteil schon wirklich gut!! sowas gibt's bei uns halt nicht...apropos, wir waren heute alle nochmal am klitens dambrug fopu...6 steelheads und 3 haben uns vernatzt. wir hatten ein bissi pech, da der landwirt gerade gülle gefahren hat, aber das ist für uns münsterländer in einer der veredlungsstärksten gegenden von deutschland kein problem!!|muahah:da die kleine freitag in sondervig reiten geht, werden sohnemann und ich freitag mal in sondervig am fopu angeln....zum meer bin ich noch nicht gekommen. meer ist immer noch kabbelig!:g


----------



## LAC (15. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ troutscott
Meinholf, sie kommen ja nicht nur mit dem dachgepäckträger, das ist ganz normal. Sie kommen auch noch mit einem anhänger - da ist alles drin, was man sich vorstellen kann, es ist förmlich ein angelgeschäft auf rädern. Verrückte welt - ich akzeptiere dieses ja, weil sie daran freude haben und dadurch befriedigt werden, das ist ja besser als wenn sie pillen schlucken, damit der frust verschwindet bzw. damit sie glücklich werden. Sie kennen sich auch weltweit aus, wo man am günstigsten einkaufen kann, wo sie 2 cent sparen, dieses ist ja auch ein erfolg. 
Fachliteratur haben leider nur ganz wenige, weil dieser thread ja nur lebt, weil kaum einer ahnung hat und fragen stellt wo, wie was. Das nehme ich mal an, aber auch dieses betrachte ich als normal - jedoch schade, da es gleichzeitig ein armutszeugnis ist.
Ich gebe dir recht, die fopu's in dänemark kann man nicht vergleichen mit denen in deutschland, sie schießen hier jedoch wie pilze aus dem boden und im umkreis von nr. nebel d.h. am anfang vom ringköbing fjord sind über 10 anlagen - da buddelt ein landwirt ein loch im boden und schon ist ein neuer angelteich entstanden. Eine holzkiste für die talers wird auch noch aufgestellt und dann rollt der rubel und eine neue einnahmequelle hat er sich geschaffen - sind halt bauernschlau. 
Jedenfalls kann man die angelei in diesen gewässern nicht vergleichen mit der angelei im naturgewässer - da trennen sich welten, z.b. füttere ich die forellen in den fopu's mit granitsteine von unserem hof an - sie kommen dann aus allen ecken und glauben das futter kommt angeflogen. Mache ich dieses am fließgewässer, ist kein fisch mehr zu sehen.
Nun haben sich in dänemark einige betreiber dieser anlagen zusammen geschlossen und ein verband gegründet - Ein info heft wurde gedruckt, wo alle mitglieder mit den anlagen vorgestellt werden - Nun werden die anlagen bewertet nach einem punktesystem z.b. ist nur ein loch im boden bekommt man einen punkt, ist ein schaukel dort oder ein toilette weitere punte, sind schlafmöglichkeiten vor ort, usw. usw bis aus dem loch ein erlebnispark entstanden ist, dann hat man die meiste punktzahl erreicht und jeder ist zufrieden. Der angler kann angeln, saufen und dort auch schlafen und der betreiber lacht sich eins ins fäustchen.


----------



## anschmu (15. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

 @ lac ! Und das schönste ist der Angler fühlt sich wohl ! Siehe Wasserkuhlenangelei in Sondervig und Klittens !


----------



## rene1308 (15. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo,

Wir fahren jetzt am 17.8 hoch nach Hvide Sande. Wie sieht es zur Zeit mit den Fangmeldungen aus?

Läuft was in der Brandung oder von der Mole,sind die Makrelen vor Ort?

Lohnt es sich mit der MS Solea raus zufahren 10h Tour?


Mfg Rene


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (15. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> @ troutscott
> Sie kennen sich auch weltweit aus, wo man am günstigsten einkaufen kann, wo sie 2 cent sparen, dieses ist ja auch ein erfolg.
> .



 naja otto sind ja nicht nur die deutschen.. die dänen stürmen ja auch den scandinavien park in handewitt. also tut sich da ja nicht viel.. man spart halt wo man kann.



zu den forrellenteichen geb ich dir recht.... sind halt auf tourismus ausgelegt. obwohl manche absolut gut sind.


----------



## troutscout (15. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@otto: mist du hast mich durchschaut!!! hast mich wahrscheinlich an meinem dachkoffer erkannt...#6hast ja recht was die ständig wachsende anzahl der fopu's betrifft. auch mit dem bauern der mal ne kuhle aushebt, wasser reinlässt, fische reinwirft und ne holzkiste hinstellt, hab ich auch beobachtet. muss ich nicht haben...es ist aber auch jeden selbst überlassen. kids macht's ansonsten spass und diese woche ging ja auch noch nicht viel am "naturgewässer" da das wetter eindeutig zu schlecht war...werde heute mal an den molen schauen wie es aussieht. vlt. morgen abend mal an der brandung versuchen, wobei die dünung immer noch nicht schlecht war, da war die woche vorher wohl besser....;+ werde mal berichten....

war gerade mal auf der südmole. sehr sehr windig! angeln geht kaum...vorne waren vater und sohn mit makrelenbesteck die uns entgegekamen, ohne fisch. sie probierten es dann auf der hafeninnenseite. ebenfalls vater und sohn ware bereits auf der hafenseite von der mole ausangeln. sohnemann hatte gerade einen aal dran...auf der nordmole schie ein wenig mehr betrieb zu sein...


----------



## anschmu (15. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



rene1308 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> wir fahren jetzt am 17.8 hoch nach hvide sande. Wie sieht es zur zeit mit den fangmeldungen aus?
> 
> ...


blätter bitte mal ein paar seiten zurück ; da steht alles drin ! #6 gruß? Andreas


----------



## troutscout (15. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

das wetter lässt ja zur zeit zu wünschen übrig. brandung macht nur mit schwersten gerät zu bewerkstelligen....hätte da mal die frage, ob man auf plattenjagd auch irgendwo innerhalb des hafens vor und hinter der schleuse gehen kann...gerne auch ein tip, wo ich's nachlesen kann...das prospekt hab ich gerade nicht zur hand, und das was ich weiss, war vor dem umbau...#c


----------



## LAC (16. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



PascalAFN schrieb:


> Also ich bin vom 12.10-19.10 wieder in Klegod unterwegs und werde versuchen die ein oder andere Forelle zu überlisten. Werde dann auch einen ausführlichen Bericht hochladen!
> 
> Ist noch jemand vor Ort?
> 
> ...



Pascal, das will ich doch hoffen - berichte sind immer gut. 
Vor ort bin ich in der zeit, zwar nicht in klegold, aber in der region. Habe mir mal eure webseite angesehen - gratulation - gut gemacht. 
Dort hast du die hot spots der einzelnen fischarten im bereich um hvide sande bzw. im ringköbing fjord, durch farb. punkte gekennzeichnet. 
Wenn du interesse hast, kann ich dir noch einige hot spots nennen, die von großer wichtigkeit sind, wenn´s um den fang von fischen geht im fjord bzw. meer.
Ich kann sie dir per pn senden.
Gruß


----------



## MatSa (17. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Heute Vormittag bei Sonnenschein und kaum Wind in der Nordsee baden gewesen und nachmittags das gute Wetter zum Angeln auf der Mole genutzt. 
9 Makrelen durften mit ins Ferienhaus , es hätten aber noch mehr sein können - leider einige verloren.
Geangelt haben wir auf der Nordmole erst mit Herings-Paternoster, dann mit Mefo-Blinkern.

Viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## porscher (18. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

petri Matsa! das hört sich echt gut an.hoffentlich sind die makrelen auch noch in 2 wochen in beisslaune!


----------



## okram24 (18. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Das sind ja gute Neuigkeiten, dickes Petri an Dich Matsa.

Gruß Marko


----------



## LAC (18. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Forellenkiler
Da gebe ich dir recht, einige dän. staatbürger stürmen  den skandinavienpark bzw. alle dän. verkaufsläden an der grenze. Obwohl sie bei aldi bzw. bei den deutsche supermärkten in flensburg preiswerter einkaufen können. Als lockmittele bieten jedoch die dänischen märkte kostenlos weinproben an, das ist der renner und einige haben auf der heimreise den führerschein dadurch schon verloren, aber auch strafe d.h. zollgebühren zahlen müssen.
Und es ist richtig wie du es schon erwähnst, man will sparen wo man kann.
Ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn einer einen wirbel oder haken im internet preiswerter ergattern kann, das ist ok, jedoch erst in der fachliteraur steht, was man damit machen kann und mit welchem knoten man ihn befestigt. 
Da hapert es leider, denn ein großteil der angler hat nicht ein buch zuhause z.b. über fischarten, ihr verhalten bzw. wie man sie am haken bekommt. Dieses betrachte ich als ein armutszeugnis und ist leider schade, obwohl sie fast alles kaufen bzw. haben was angeboten wird. 
Deshalb lebt dieser thread, da man wissen will, wie man heringe fängt.  Auch dieses verstehe ich, wenn es ein kleinkind bzw. ein jungangler ist, der noch nie heringe gefangen hat  bzw. einer der sich schlau machen will.  
Zum glück wissen sie, wie schnürschuhe zugemacht werden, das ist auch wichtig, denn beherrscht man es nicht, kann man darüber stolpern und ins wasser fallen und "gluck, gluck" ertrinken, wenn man auch nicht schwimmen kann. 

Das von den personen die in hvide sande angeln, die meisten keine ahnung haben, sehe ich an die montagen bzw. womit sie angeln bzw. im wasser werfen. Das ist unvorstellbar aber wahr, was ich da sehe und ich wundere mich, wer sie beraten hat bzw. das material verkauft hat.
Es kann aber auch sein, dass ich alles mit falschen augen sehe - da sie ja noch in der experimentierphase sind und wenn diese abgeschlossen ist  - sie ihr angelkram bei ebay verkaufen und dann einen guten fang machen. 

@ troutscout
ich hab dich nicht durchschaut  auch nicht gesehen - dachgepäckträger hat doch fast jeder angler. 
Interessant sind doch erst die angler, die geschlossene trailer haben und  daraus ganz schnell einen fischverkaufsstand machen können.|supergri
Betreffend der put& take anlagen in dk, sie schießen ja hier wie pilze aus dem boden, wobei sie jedoch weitaus besser noch sind, als die in deutschland und oft sich auch in der natur eingliedern. Das ist ok, wobei es jedoch langsam überhand nimmt, da hier um nr. nebel, zwanzig und mehr anlagen sind. Zum fang kann kaum einer was sagen - d.h. nur was er dort gefangen hat, das ändert sich täglich und hat etwas mit der beißlust d.h. wetter besucher und fischbestand zu tun. Den ganzen sommer berichten mir die angler, wie die fänge sind in einigen anlagen - oft gut, dann und wann auch mal schlecht - dann  wechseln sie den see und suchen einen auf, wo sie mal gut gefangen haben und da läuft auch nichts, obwohl ein anderer angler einen tag vorher reichlich gezogen hat, Fest steht, der betreiber macht gewinn - der angler kann froh sein, wenn er für ein teil seines geldes, fische landen kann. Dann ist das doch ok.
Wer eine hochrechnung beim angeln macht, d.h. kann ich dabei ein geschäft machen, das klappt vorne und hinten nicht und betrachte ich auch nicht mehr als angeln. Es geht doch nur um einen schönen tag am gewässer zu verbringen, etwas ausspannen, dabei angeln und wenn man noch erfolg hat,  kommt ja richtig freude auf - so sehe ich es.
Gruß


----------



## anschmu (19. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Wer eine hochrechnung beim angeln macht, d.h. kann ich dabei ein geschäft machen, das klappt vorne und hinten nicht und betrachte ich auch nicht mehr als angeln. Es geht doch nur um einen schönen tag am gewässer zu verbringen, etwas ausspannen, dabei angeln und wenn man noch erfolg hat,  kommt ja richtig freude auf - so sehe ich es.

Otto , da kann ich dir nur Recht geben , die Zeiten wo man an den Teich gefahren ist und 10-20 Forellen verhaftet hat sind auch in DK vorbei ! 
Kann mich noch an Angeltage erinnern in No an der  Schweinefarm , kommen mit vier Anglern an und bauen auf . Meine Angelfreunde waren alles schon erfahrene Angler und ich als Anfänger natürlich der letzte ! Ich hatte noch keine Rute im Wasser , da kam der erste Ruf : Kescher ! Und ich los ! Das ging so eine Stunde und wir hatten um die 15 Forellen im Setzkescher ; aber ich noch immer keine Rute im Wasser ,  war aber völlig kaputt vom hin und her laufen !
Heut fahren wir den Teich nur noch mal zum Schauen an , man trifft dort kaum noch einen Angler an ! Die Plätze sind total zu gewachsen und die Mülleimer trotz fehlender Angler voll mit Unrat . Einer der schönsten Teiche um Ringköping total vernachlässigt vom Besitzer ! 
Heute fahren wir Teiche wie den Adsbol oder Bjerrelysee an , wo man auch mal als Nullfänger vom Teich geht , aber man einen schönen geruhsamen Tag in der Natur genießen kann und hin und wieder eine Forelle verhaften kann!
Fahren am 20.9 mal eben für 2Tage hoch nach DK , nur so zum ausspannen und natürlich um Kilos zu angeln!!!  Gruß Andreas


----------



## Livio (19. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



PascalAFN schrieb:


> Also ich bin vom 12.10-19.10 wieder in Klegod unterwegs ....
> .......Ist noch jemand vor Ort?


 
Moin,
bin in der selben Woche in Blavand und habe für den 16.10 eine 10h Tour auf der Bodil gebucht. Mehr habe ich erstmal nicht geplant ....


----------



## Livio (19. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Livio schrieb:


> Moin,
> bin in der selben Woche in Blavand und habe für den 16.10 eine 10h Tour auf der Bodil gebucht. Mehr habe ich erstmal nicht geplant ....


 

P.S. Sollte die Tour wegen Wind ausfallen hätte ich den Tag ja eigentlich frei für Angeltätigkeiten |kopfkrat


----------



## troutscout (19. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@otto/andreas: ich gebe euch recht...mehr quantität ist gleichzeitig nicht mehr qualität...eher das gegenteil ist der fall. otto, wenn du sagst (und du musst es ja wissen), dass es 20 anlagen um nr.nebel herum sind, dann ist für mich fast unfassbar. im vordergrund stehen für mich, genau wie andreas sagt, nicht nur der fisch, sondern ein paar angenehme stunden mit hoffentlich ein paar fischen in der kühlbox. hab gestern noch MatSa in klitens getroffen und haben nett geschnackt...2 fische waren dann unsere und 2 haben wir versemmelt...aber egal. wenn ich in urlaub bin, fahren wir eigentlich auch nur nach klitens und nach sondervig (weil die kleine dann da reitet)...ansonsten mach ich keine extra-touren noch no, skjern, oder oder oder...gleich mal zur mole, und mal gucken, ob mit gefühlt richtigen equippment sich etwas überlisten lässt...MatSa hatte ja geschrieben und mir beschrieben wie es geht (hat sich auch noch sehr lobend über die einweisung von Okram letztes jahr geäussert)...also bis dahin, genau wie die tage, die gehen auch dahin...


----------



## troutscout (19. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

...ergänzend zum vorherigen post, mole war super, tolles wetter, toller standplatz und keine fische#twar wohl etwas zu windig und die brandung zu stark. nach dem sohnemann das makrelenvorfach in den steinen geparkt hatte, haben wir dann mal das feld geräumt. alles in allem aber ein schöner angeltag|wavey:


----------



## MatSa (19. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Gestern Abend zum wiederholten Mal an einem südlichen Fjord-Ausläufer in Nymindegab geangelt. Diesmal konnten 2 Hechte einem 2'er Spinner nicht widerstehen. Beide hatten etwas über 50cm und durften wieder schwimmen.
Doch wo sind die Barsche? ;+

Heute Nachmittag nochmal an der Mole gewesen und wie troutscout schrieb, für Makrele wahrscheinlich zu starke Brandung. Sohnemann konnte doch eine erbeuten und später an der Schleuse noch einen Horni.

Gruß Matthias #h


----------



## LAC (20. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ anschmu
Andreas, so sehe ich es auch, ich freue mich, wenn ein angler der bei mir ist, einen am haken hat. Ich muss gar nicht angeln, muss mich auch nicht mehr beweisen, ich kann angeln und freue mich das ich am gewässer bin und wenn dann noch einer am haken hängt, dann kommt etwas mehr freude auf.
Kilo angeln habe ich noch nie gemacht, wobei ich verrückt werde, wenn ich auf schwarmfische z.b. hering gehe und fange nur drei stück - dann will ich es aber wissen und versuche alles. Mache mir aber nicht meinen  kofferraum voll, wie es in hvide sande zu sehen ist - denn von dort werden volle VW busse mit fisch geladen über die grenzen gefahren.

@ troutscout
Das hier in der umgebung reichlich put&take anlagen sind, hat damit etwas zu tun, dass man damit geld verdienen kann, es sind ja meistens landwirte, die den grund haben und schnell mal ein loch buddeln können - grob gesagt, sie sind halt bauernschlau. 
Von fische habe sie leider keine ahnung, deshalb sind diese löcher auch unterschiedlich. Der eine hat eine anlage, die etwas tiefer ist und der andere eine da schnappen die fische nach luft, da der sauerstoff fehlt - ander haben inzwischen durch die einnahmen, ein erlebnispark mit hütten gebaut. Dann und wann bricht mal in einer anlage eine krankheit aus, ich glaube die kennt mach ein betreiber gar nicht, erst wenn sie alle kiel oben schwimmen - versteht er die welt nicht mehr. Verlust hat er aber nicht gemacht, da alle fische schon bezahlt wurden.
Spricht sich aber rum und dann kommt kein angler mehr.

Nun sehe ich das angeln an dieses put&take anlagen mit ganz anderen augen, denn ein angler, der bezahlt hat für das angeln an solch einer anlage bzw. loch, der sollte auch reichlich rausholen, denn dort ist ja nur noch die tötung des fisches waidmännisch.
So sehe ich es - im fließgewässer bzw. in der der natur, da sieht es anders aus, da sind entweder auflagen d.h. fangbegrenzung und wenn nicht, dann fängt der eine, seine ein zwei fische und freut sich, dass er in der natur ist und der andere nimmt was er kriegen kann und hat mit natur nichts zu tun - so sieht dann auch sein angelplatz aus.  So unterschiedlich sind halt angler, es hat einfach etwas mit der person zu tun.
Jedenfalls, habe ich festgestellt, dass die angler für den fang von fische - d.h. für jede fischart, alles besitzen um sie am haken zu bekommen - das ist unvorstellbar aber ok, sie können in meinen augen alles kaufen - das belebt die wirtschaft, ein armutszeugnis ist es jedoch, dass sie kaum literatur haben, wie und was mit den einzelnen fischarten los ist und wie man sie überlisten kann. Das ist eigentlich schade, denn mit etwas mehr ahnung hatten sie mehr chancen und würden viel schneller ihre zielvorstellungn erreichen.


----------



## troutscout (20. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@otto: dem kann ich nichts hinzufügen...wir liegen konform! wenn wir hier oben sind, ist das für uns das eldorado des fischens, wobei wir allerdings für die hohen weihen eines anglens in der au (welcher auch immer) nicht ausgebildet sind...aber vom fopu, mole, schleuse, fjord, brandung, ... kann man alles machen. leider waren mole und schleuse ohne erfolg bis jetzt, aber wir hatten ein paar kurzweilige stunden und darum geht es ja...heute vormittag waren wir noch in sondervig am fopu. auch da kurzweilige stunden, haben aber mal nach 4 stunden einen geistigen strich unter die rechnung gemacht und mir gedacht, "heute wärst du auch gerne teichbesitzer....#6". läuft aber wahrscheinlich auch mal andersrum...

morgen nochmal zur schleuse, mal schauen was geht....:q


----------



## troutscout (21. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

...heute schleuse für ne stunde (16:30 - 17:30 uhr) und....es lief gornix! |gr: wollte mit tochter mal gucken ob wir vlt. einen hornhecht zu überlisten, gelang uns aber nicht...im übrigen den anderen auch nicht. wir haben dabei versucht, neben den krabben, noch unsere bienenmaden und dendrobenas (auf grund gelegt) an den fisch zu bringen, daber das war wohl zu exotisch...#d was wir beobachten konnten war ein seehund in der nähe...und ein schleusentor war wohl leicht geöffnet. nicht die rahmenbedingungen für einen erfolgreichen beutezug, aber ist ja auch egal:gmorgen dann nochmal klitens zum abangeln und vlt. vom strand aus auf ein paar platten...

@otto: wir haben jetzt insgesamt 4 seehundkadaver am strand zw. skodbjerge gesehen....es kann sicherlich einer mal doppelt gewesen sein, ist das normal? wir hatten vor jahren mal am hovvig strand einen gesehen...das ist aber bestimmt 3 jahre her...interessiert uns mal, vlt. hast du ja eine erklärung und vlt. ist es ja auch normal...|kopfkrat


----------



## LAC (21. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



troutscout schrieb:


> ...heute schleuse für ne stunde (16:30 - 17:30 uhr) und....es lief gornix! |gr: wollte mit tochter mal gucken ob wir vlt. einen hornhecht zu überlisten, gelang uns aber nicht...im übrigen den anderen auch nicht. wir haben dabei versucht, neben den krabben, noch unsere bienenmaden und dendrobenas (auf grund gelegt) an den fisch zu bringen, daber das war wohl zu exotisch...#d was wir beobachten konnten war ein seehund in der nähe...und ein schleusentor war wohl leicht geöffnet. nicht die rahmenbedingungen für einen erfolgreichen beutezug, aber ist ja auch egal:gmorgen dann nochmal klitens zum abangeln und vlt. vom strand aus auf ein paar platten...
> 
> @otto: wir haben jetzt insgesamt 4 seehundkadaver am strand zw. skodbjerge gesehen....es kann sicherlich einer mal doppelt gewesen sein, ist das normal? wir hatten vor jahren mal am hovvig strand einen gesehen...das ist aber bestimmt 3 jahre her...interessiert uns mal, vlt. hast du ja eine erklärung und vlt. ist es ja auch normal...|kopfkrat




Hallo mein freund, ich habe heute eine kanufahrt im südlichen fjordbereich gemacht - war super - und bin anschließend  nach hvide sande gefahren, d.h.  ich war um die zeit auch dort. Schon im wagen von der brücke sah ich, dass es nicht gut war - waren nur drei oder vier personen am ende der spuntwand wo die steinschüttung beginnt -  nördliche fjordseite. Ich habe dich dann gesehen, denn dort können kinder gut krabben fangen.|supergri
Bin zwar ausgestiegen aber am fischladen in hvide sande (stadtmitte)  und habe mir ein fischbrötchen gegönnt. Das war´s dann in hvide sande.

Betreffend der toten seehunde am strand kann ich etwas zu sagen, z.b. dass ich schon reichlich gefunden habe von skallingen über hvide sande bis skagen. Hier mal ein verletzter heuler, den ich gefilmt habe, ich habe die zuständige behörde angerufen, dass man ihn abholt. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAZ-sOQ8pPU

In dk, werden alle heuler die am strand gefunden werden, nicht mehr aufgezogen, sondern getötet und fachgerecht entsorgt. 
Der seehundbestand ist hier in der südlichen nordsee sehr gut.

Es kommt oft vor, dass die seehunde in den fangnetzen der fischer landen. d.h. sie verheddern sich dort und ersticken. 
Da die fischer jedoch nach außen hin, immer herr saubermann spielen und eine reine weste sowie schiff haben möchten, |supergri werfen sie sie die verletzten sowie toten tiere über bord, die dann angeschwemmt werden. 
Wir können vom glück reden, dass wir hier die nordsee haben, sonst würden auch schildkröten an land geschwemmt.
So kann es auch den schweinswalen (kleiner tümmler) passieren, wenn sie von den netzen erwischt werden. Aber auch andere gründe können vorliegen. Hier ein foto südlich von der henne au, wo die giftdeponie war.







Größere tiere werden auch oft von schiffsschrauben verletzt oder stranden und können sich nicht mehr selbst befreien, z.b. der gestrandete pottwal von ca. 12 m länge, den im museum in nymindegab ausgestellt ist. 





Aber auch die wale die vor jahren auf der insel romö gestrandet sind,  wo die besucher  "buggie wuggie" drauf getanzt haben#q
Oder mein zwergwal in hanstholm, wo ich nach freigabe vom ministerium, eine installation (kunstwerk) im rahmen der nordatlatischen kulturtage  gemacht habe. Der war 8 m lang.






Es wird also reichlich angeschwemmt - auch menschen, deshalb sollen die badenen bzw. meeresangler  nicht so weit ins wasser gehen, sonst werden sie auch angeschwemmt und fachgerecht entsorgt.
Gruß


----------



## troutscout (22. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

hallo otto! nochmal vielen dank für die ausführliche erklärung mit den seehunden...hatte es in dem ausmaße noch nicht wahrgenommen. das immer mal was angeschwemmt werden kann, ist ja klar, dass haben wir mal auf ameland gesehen. im naturcentrum in nes zeigten sie einen film über einen gestrandeten pottwal...auch sehr interessant, wie ein wal (aufgrund der entstandenen verwesungsgase) explodiert....im falle der seehunde auch nachvollziehbar, da ja doch eine intensive fischerei betrieben wird. nur halt nicht schön, wie dann verfahren wird und die kadaver auf dem strand liegen#dzum glück ist aber population ausgeglichen, so dass man wenigstens diese sorgen nicht haben muss...danke dir hierfür nochmal!

ja, dann hast du uns wohl gesehen, die kinder mit der krabbe standen neben unsmit dem einen geöffneten schleusentor und dem seehund in "steinwurfweite" (o. k. müsste wohl ein speerwerfer sein) war mir auch irgendwie klar, dass nichts laufen würde. matthias kam noch vorbei und wir haben nett geschnackt...wir haben ihn und sohnemann dann nachher noch auf der mole besucht, bis dato waren sie auch noch ohne fisch. ich hoffe das hat sich noch geändert...

viele grüsse 
meinolf


----------



## Michael_05er (22. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



troutscout schrieb:


> im naturcentrum in nes zeigten sie einen film über einen gestrandeten pottwal...auch sehr interessant, wie ein wal (aufgrund der entstandenen verwesungsgase) explodiert


Das kann auch aus anderen Gründen passieren, man möge sich mal dieses legendäre Video anschauen


----------



## LAC (22. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@troutscout
meinholf, wenn beim gestrandeten toten wal, langsam sich verwesungsgase bilden, kann es sehr gefährlich werden. Nun wird dieser platz, ja sofort von der zuständige behörde abgeriegelt und die sorgt auch, dass nichts passsiert bzw. der wal nicht explodiert.
Ich kenne dieses, meiner ist angestochen worden, so dass die gase entweichen konnten, außerdem hatte er eine wunde von einer schiffsschraube.  Wobei durch den verwesungsprozess er fürchterlich gestunken hat und ich beim arbeiten immer sorgte, dass ich den wind im rücken hatte. 
Trotz diese o.g. öffnungen, damit das gas entweichen konnte, kam aus einem loch nach einigen tagen, eine blase vom darm,  gefüllt mit gas - etwas größer als ein luftballon - die jedoch die möwen angepickt  bzw. zerkleinert  haben. Später waren auch millionen fleischmaden im inneren am fressen, die ich an angler hätte verkaufen können :q - durfte ich jedoch nicht, da es ja staatsbesitz war.:q  






Normal werden ja wale geflenst, d.h. zerschnitten und abgespeckt, dass man einen wal sprengt, ist auch nicht schlecht, dann kann man ihn leichter transportieren bzw. als brotaufstrich benutzen :q - ist ja heftig, der film von  bordie Michael 05 - den er eingestellt hat.
Als kind musste ich früher immer lebertran trinken, es war grausam. Deshalb wünschte ich mir, dass die wale alle fangboote zerschmetterten und als sieger wegschwimmen konnten. Hatte damals schon umweltschützer gedanken
:q:q bevor ich als aktivist bei greenpeace landete.


----------



## troutscout (22. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

hab's gefunden, müsste der wal gewesen sein

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yGST4KCXng

hier ist das "flensen" auch zu sehen...alter schwede, was eine schweinerei#c

zum angeln, nachdem wir heute dann nochmal klitens unsicher gemacht haben (2 waren unsere/lief schlecht diesmal), waren wir dann nochmal an der schleuse...aber, ausser einer babyplatte war wieder nix zu wollen...obwohl der seehund nicht da war. egal, dann rüber zur mole (matthias warste schon weg?) noch ein bisschen auf platte probiert, hat aber auch nicht gefunst...ein bisschen schade, aber in anbetracht der witterung war es ein schöner abend...|supergri


----------



## MatSa (22. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Nach einer glatten Nullnummer heute beim Forellenteich Klittens (war aber trotzdem schön!) sind wir später nochmals zur Mole. Dort gab es wenigstens einige Seesterne am Haken.|supergri Sonst leider nichts zu holen.
@troutscout: so gegen 17:30Uhr haben wir die Mole wieder verlassen.

Matthias


----------



## Michael_05er (23. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo zusammen, ich hätte eine Frage zum dänischen Angelschein. Ich habe mir in Vorbereitung des kommenden Urlaubs den "Hoch-Qualitäts-Jahresschein" gegönnt. Ich finde auf der Karte aber keine Angaben zum Gültigkeitszeitraum. Ist das normal? Ist da ein Fehler passiert? Beim Kauf bekommt man ja auch noch ein pdf, da stehen die Termine drauf...
Wäre schön, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## troutscout (23. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



MatSa schrieb:


> Nach einer glatten Nullnummer heute beim Forellenteich Klittens (war aber trotzdem schön!) sind wir später nochmals zur Mole. Dort gab es wenigstens einige Seesterne am Haken.|supergri Sonst leider nichts zu holen.
> @troutscout: so gegen 17:30Uhr haben wir die Mole wieder verlassen.
> 
> Matthias



hey matthias, zum glück waren ein paar seesterne am haken, sonst wäre es bitter gewesen...schade das wir uns nicht mehr getroffen haben, sind nach der angelei am klitens pt erst zum strand zum baden gewesen, dann gegrillt und dann los...also erst sehr spät. schade! danke nochmal für's bier am teich..ich hoffe ich kann mich mal revanchierenkommt gut heim...#h


----------



## troutscout (23. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

...mach jetzt das wlan hier mal zu und pack den läpi ein! allen die noch hier oben verweilen, bzw. allen die noch kommen wünsche ich einen schönen urlaub und viele fische (welche auch immer) am haken...es war wie immer eine schöne zeit hier oben die nun vorbei ist:caber nächstes jahr ist wieder fix...bis denne und allen tight lines!#h

@otto: vielen dank für deinen tollen erklärungen, so haben wir doch öfter mal licht ins dunkel bekommen...bis denne! ich tauche irgendwann bestimmt wieder auf mit ein paar dummen fragen. 

lg 
meinolf


----------



## rainzor (23. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich hätte eine Frage zum dänischen Angelschein. Ich habe mir in Vorbereitung des kommenden Urlaubs den "Hoch-Qualitäts-Jahresschein" gegönnt. Ich finde auf der Karte aber keine Angaben zum Gültigkeitszeitraum. Ist das normal? Ist da ein Fehler passiert? Beim Kauf bekommt man ja auch noch ein pdf, da stehen die Termine drauf...
> Wäre schön, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.
> Grüße,
> Michael


 
Moin,

der hat keinen Gültigkeitszeitraum, weil du die Karte unbegrenzt nutzen kannst. Du musst nur immer wieder übers Internet mit der gleichen Nummer verlängern. Ich hatte zwar noch nie eine Kontrolle in DK, aber so wie ich es verstanden habe, wird nur die Nummer abgefragt und für den Kontrolleur ist dann die Gültigkeit ersichtlich.

PS: Du erhältst auch rechtzeitig vor Ablauf eine Erinnerungsmail. 

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Michael_05er (23. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Ja, an so eine Erinnerungsmail erinnere ich mich  Ist aber eine Weile her, den letzten Plastik-Schein hatte ich im März 2012 gekauft, und Anfang diesen Jahres wusste ich noch nicht, ob wir wieder nach DK fahren. Die nächste Mail aus Dänemark werd ich mal gründlicher lesen... Super, danke!
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## mathei (23. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

also ich htte mir meinen schein bei kott geholt. er ist ein jahr gültig und erlischt sozu sagen einen tag vor dem Datum des kaufes. übers Internet weiß ich nicht. finde aber so eine mail toll.


----------



## LAC (23. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Troutscout
Meinholf, wünsche dir eine gute heimfahrt und nächstes mal, wenn du in dänemark bist, können wir uns treffen, wenn du es möchtest, dann zeige ich dir mal meine stellen, wo ich unterwasser aufräume und put&take anlagen die keiner kennt.
Gruß


----------



## MatSa (23. August 2013)

Urlaub ist so gut wie vorbei, morgen geht es leider wieder heim. War wieder eine tolle Zeit hier, neue Leute kennengelernt (danke Meinolf für die gute Gemeinschaft), etliches erlebt und auch einige Fische gelandet. Allen noch Urlaubern eine erfolgreiche Zeit. Das Wochenende sieht ja wegen angekündigtem Ostwind und Sonnenschein Makrelen - technisch ganz interessant aus. 

Viele Grüße 
Matthias


----------



## Le mac (24. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Servus,
also ich muss sagen, dass ich schockiert bin. 
Nachdem ich einen Tag mit Boot am Ende des Fjordes mit Schwager und Schwester fischen war, musste ich feststellen, das außer Barschen, wenn auch in beachtlichen Größen, nichts gebissen hat. D.h, nicht leider, aber ich hatte mich so auf einen Hecht gefreut . Des Weiteren, waren derart viele, Entschuldigung, IDIOTEN, am Steg; die Rotaugen und Barsche gefangen haben und diese im Handtuch enthakt haben, um sie dann wieder in Wasser zu werfen. Nachdem wir unser Boot aus eben diesem Wasser, was vorher noch annähernd sauber war, herausgeholt haben, schwammen komischer weise massenhaft TOTER Rotaugen und Barsche herum. Ich finde das eine Frechheit! In Dänemark darf man leider ohne Angelschein angeln. Da wird mir klar, dass es wunderbar ist, das in Deutschland die Menschen nur mit Angelschein fischen dürfen. Vielleicht sollte man in Dänemark, trotz Tourismus, auch mal drüber nachdenken! So würde wenigstens ein bisschen auf artgerechte Handhabe geachtet.


----------



## mathei (24. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Le mac schrieb:


> Servus,
> also ich muss sagen, dass ich schockiert bin.
> Nachdem ich einen Tag mit Boot am Ende des Fjordes mit Schwager und Schwester fischen war, musste ich feststellen, das außer Barschen, wenn auch in beachtlichen Größen, nichts gebissen hat. D.h, nicht leider, aber ich hatte mich so auf einen Hecht gefreut . Des Weiteren, waren derart viele, Entschuldigung, IDIOTEN, am Steg; die Rotaugen und Barsche gefangen haben und diese im Handtuch enthakt haben, um sie dann wieder in Wasser zu werfen. Nachdem wir unser Boot aus eben diesem Wasser, was vorher noch annähernd sauber war, herausgeholt haben, schwammen komischer weise massenhaft TOTER Rotaugen und Barsche herum. Ich finde das eine Frechheit! In Dänemark darf man leider ohne Angelschein angeln. Da wird mir klar, dass es wunderbar ist, das in Deutschland die Menschen nur mit Angelschein fischen dürfen. Vielleicht sollte man in Dänemark, trotz Tourismus, auch mal drüber nachdenken! So würde wenigstens ein bisschen auf artgerechte Handhabe geachtet.


auch in dk brauchst einen schein, nur nicht dieses prüfungsmist. idioten gibt es überall und in de mehr als in dk. hat also mit dem schein nix zu tun.


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (24. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Le mac schrieb:


> Servus,
> also ich muss sagen, dass ich schockiert bin.
> Nachdem ich einen Tag mit Boot am Ende des Fjordes mit Schwager und Schwester fischen war, musste ich feststellen, das außer Barschen, wenn auch in beachtlichen Größen, nichts gebissen hat. D.h, nicht leider, aber ich hatte mich so auf einen Hecht gefreut . Des Weiteren, waren derart viele, Entschuldigung, IDIOTEN, am Steg; die Rotaugen und Barsche gefangen haben und diese im Handtuch enthakt haben, um sie dann wieder in Wasser zu werfen. Nachdem wir unser Boot aus eben diesem Wasser, was vorher noch annähernd sauber war, herausgeholt haben, schwammen komischer weise massenhaft TOTER Rotaugen und Barsche herum. Ich finde das eine Frechheit! In Dänemark darf man leider ohne Angelschein angeln. Da wird mir klar, dass es wunderbar ist, das in Deutschland die Menschen nur mit Angelschein fischen dürfen. Vielleicht sollte man in Dänemark, trotz Tourismus, auch mal drüber nachdenken! So würde wenigstens ein bisschen auf artgerechte Handhabe geachtet.



Ich finde es immer wieder toll ,das es Leute gibt die in ihrem Leben alles richtig machen .
:m


----------



## diedel38 (25. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hi,
immer schön selber Vorbild sein, dann wird es besser, wahrscheinlich hast Du dann auch ohne Erlaubnis geangelt !
Deine sogenannten -" Idioten "- gibt es in Deutschland ebenso, wenn nicht noch schlimmer.

diedel38   #q  #q


----------



## Michael_05er (25. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Naja, man muss schon zugeben, dass man rund um Hvide Sande immer wieder Szenen beobachten kann, die nicht eben von sanftem Umgang mit Fisch handeln... Sei es das Heringsmassaker an der Schleuse, wo keine wertvolle Sekunde mit dem Töten der Heringe vergeudet wird oder eben solche Szenen am Fjord. Bei einer Kutttertour mitten im Makrelenschwarm wird auch nicht jeder sich die Zeit nehmen, die Fische vorschriftsmäßig zu versorgen. Insofern kann ich es schon verstehen, wenn man da den Kopf schüttelt.

Ich fürchte aber, dass es mit einer Prüfung nicht behoben ist. Ein guter Teil der Angler, die so mit den Fischen umgehen, hat eine Prüfung abgelegt und müsste es besser wissen. Die sind im Fangrausch und packen sich die Tiefkühltruhen voll. Der Rest sind Touristen, die im Urlaub mal ein wenig angeln wollen und sich freuen, wenn sie ein paar Fischlein fangen. Denen sollte man nett erklären, wie man mit einem Fisch umgeht, dann werden die das auch (vielleicht) beherzigen. 
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Le mac (25. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Für mich ist solches Verhalten ziemlich daneben und so etwas habe ich auch in dem Umfang noch nirgendwo gesehen! Schade....
Es geht auch nicht darum alles richtig zu machen, sondern auf Verhalten hin zu weisen, was so nicht geht in meinen Augen.#q


----------



## Michael_05er (25. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Ich kann Dich da verstehen. Ich hab auch schon einem Jungen erklärt, dass es sinnlos ist, einen gefangenen Hering zurückzusetzen und ihm gezeigt, dass der Fisch kieloben im Wasser schwamm. Das Problem ist eben der Fischreichtum, bei dem "geprüfte" Angler in einen Blutrausch verfallen und "Touri-Angler" keine Ahnung, aber dennoch Erfolg haben. Es ist nur schwer, das zu ändern. Ein einfaches Beiblatt mit einigen Grundregeln zum Umgang mit Fisch und Natur würde ja reichen, wenn es gelesen und beachtet wird. Und das ist eben schwer durchzusetzen, außer mit vielen Kontrollen.
Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Le mac (25. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Ist ja auch in Ordnung, meine Angelei ist das so nicht. Aber am langen Ende muss es jeder für sich entscheiden! Ich bin mir nur ziemlich sicher das eben diese Angler auch hier im Forum mit lesen und hoffe das diese sich an die eigene Nasse fassen und ihr handeln hinterfragen und verbessern...


----------



## rainzor (25. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin,

ich kann euch nur mal raten, zum Stint angeln nach Altengamme zu fahren. Dort ist kein Unterschied zu HS zu erkennen (nur die Fische sehen anders aus). Und diese Leute haben alle diese tolle "Prüfung" abgelegt.

Es ist doch inzwischen ein offenes Geheimnis, dass diese Prüfungen nur den Zweck verfolgen, den Vereinen eine Einnahmequelle zu verschaffen.

Im übrigen finde ich es auch eine recht verlogene Geschichte, immer auf die Angler zu schimpfen, ihnen immer neu Vorschriften in Bezug auf den Tierschutz zu machen und die Berufsfischerei kann machen was sie will. Dort findet doch die Tierquälerei in richtig großem Ausmaß statt.

Und jetzt nicht falsch verstehen, ich will das Fehlverhalten anderer Angler auf keinen Fall gut heißen, aber man sollte nicht immer meinen, eine staatlich verordnete Prüfung würde alle Missstände beseitigen. Das Wichtigste ist doch , dass man sich selbst erst mal entsprechend verhält.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



rainzor schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich kann euch nur mal raten, zum Stint angeln nach Altengamme zu fahren. Dort ist kein Unterschied zu HS zu erkennen (nur die Fische sehen anders aus). Und diese Leute haben alle diese tolle "Prüfung" abgelegt.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Rainer,#h

seit wann profitieren Vereine von den Prüfungsgebühren?


----------



## porscher (25. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

wer von euch ist gerade vor ort und kann von makrelenfängen berichten?


----------



## rainzor (25. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Rainer,#h
> 
> seit wann profitieren Vereine von den Prüfungsgebühren?


 
Nicht von den Gebühren, wohl aber von den Vorbereitungskursen. Und die werden hier in HH ausschließlich von den Vereinen abgehalten. Diese sind hier zwar keine Pflicht, werden aber von den meisten Leuten besucht. Bei meinem Kurs wurde vom Verein auch offen zugegeben, dass diese Kurse eine ganz ordentliche Einnahmequelle sind.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## troutscout (25. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Troutscout
> Meinholf, wünsche dir eine gute heimfahrt und nächstes mal, wenn du in dänemark bist, können wir uns treffen, wenn du es möchtest, dann zeige ich dir mal meine stellen, wo ich unterwasser aufräume und put&take anlagen die keiner kennt.
> Gruß



hallo otto! ja hat alles super geklappt, sind frühzeitig los, damit wir gut über rader hochbrücke und durch den elbtunnel kommen. und wenn wir das richtig gehört haben, war die devise "der frühe vogel fängt den wurm..." die richtige devise. 
nächstesmal sind wir ab dem 05. juli 2014 in dänemark, haben direkt wieder gebucht. ja können wir gerne machen....!!:m würde mich freuen...zieht aber noch ne menge wasser die auen runter bis es soweit ist, und leider hat unser ferienhaus dann kein wlan...aber das kriegen wir dann schon hin! die preise für die ferienhäuser sind m. e. ordentlich gestiegen....werde den thread hier weiter im auge behalten und vlt. das eine qualifizierte oder andere unqualifizierte beitragen, wenn erlaubt|supergri

@matsa/matthias: hoffe ihr seid gut nach hause gekommen! gerne! hat mich sehr gefreut, dass man das ein oder andere austauschen konnte! würde mich freuen, wenn das mal wieder klappen sollte...du zeigst uns, wie es am freigewässer klappt, und wir zeigen euch mal ein paar insider für die bezahlveranstaltung am teich|supergri

viele grüsse aus dem münsterland
meinolf


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



rainzor schrieb:


> Nicht von den Gebühren, wohl aber von den Vorbereitungskursen. Und die werden hier in HH ausschließlich von den Vereinen abgehalten. Diese sind hier zwar keine Pflicht, werden aber von den meisten Leuten besucht. Bei meinem Kurs wurde vom Verein auch offen zugegeben, dass diese Kurse eine ganz ordentliche Einnahmequelle sind.
> 
> Gruß
> Rainer


 


Hallo Rainer,#h

bei uns in Solingen wurde der Vorbereitungskurs damals in den frühen 70gern von einem alten engagierten Angler in Eigenregie ohne Bezahlung abgehalten.
Habe von dem "alten Hasen" gewaltig gelernt. Hat sich im Laufe der Jahrzehnte wohl alles etwas geändert.:m


----------



## LAC (25. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Ich kann Dich da verstehen. Ich hab auch schon einem Jungen erklärt, dass es sinnlos ist, einen gefangenen Hering zurückzusetzen und ihm gezeigt, dass der Fisch kieloben im Wasser schwamm. Das Problem ist eben der Fischreichtum, bei dem "geprüfte" Angler in einen Blutrausch verfallen und "Touri-Angler" keine Ahnung, aber dennoch Erfolg haben. Es ist nur schwer, das zu ändern. Ein einfaches Beiblatt mit einigen Grundregeln zum Umgang mit Fisch und Natur würde ja reichen, wenn es gelesen und beachtet wird. Und das ist eben schwer durchzusetzen, außer mit vielen Kontrollen.
> Gruß,
> Michael



Michael, ich könnte bücher darüber schreiben, was hier los ist, da holt man sich jedoch reichlich feinde. 
Ich habe mal eine frau angesprochen, warum sie die heringe wieder ins wasser wirft, da sie alle verenden werden. 
Da sagte sie zu mir, dass sie schon reichlich hat und sie jetzt nur noch die ganz großen mitnehmen will. Gleichzeitig erwähnte sie, (damit wollte sie sich mit wichtig machen) dass ihr mann, 1. vors. eines angelvereins ist und er reichlich bestellungen von angelkollegen hat und sie noch reichlich angeln müssen, damit die bestellungen erfüllt werden.

Ich habe mir innerlich eins ins fäustchen gelacht, denn so dumm kann ja kein mensch sein, die dann noch ihren mann im himmel hebt - da er ja 1. vors. ist  #q
Das kann man -ohne ahnung - schneller werden, als wenn man eine buskarte zieht.
Dann schaltete sich auch noch der oberguru,  ihr mann der herr 1. vors. ins gespräch ein und sagte: ich müsste seiner frau nicht sagen, was sie machen soll.
Ich antwortete: das will ich auch nicht, sie sind doch erster vors. eines angelvereins und kennen sich bestens aus.

Ich hoffe ja, dass solche menschen aussterben, denn solche typen sind reichlich unter uns anglern vertreten und  schaden nicht nur der natur, sondern auch das ansehen des anglers gewaltig.

Nun kann man nicht die menschen die fische fangen wollen, aus den verschiedenen ländern vergleichen. Dieses wird hier in dänemark oft gemacht, da sie aus allen ländern kommen ob aus dem tiefsten asien, osteuropa oder holland bzw. deutschland. 
Dieses geht nicht - das fischereigesetz ist in deutschland ein landesgesetz. Da treten innerhalb eines staates schon unterschiede auf. 
Ich kenne noch die zeiten, da wurde in anderen ländern mit dynamit gefischt und in den ländern wo die menschen am hungertuch lutschen, da wird heute noch mit allen mitteln gefischt, damit sie was zu essen haben. 
http://balkan-spezial.blogspot.dk/2011/07/kultur-hohepunkte-in-albanien-fisch.html
Ich kann kein osteuropäer oder albanier mit einen dänen oder deutschen vergleichen oder einen der aus grönland oder nepal kommt. Denn einer aus der altstadt in düsseldorf, der ist anders als einer aus der altstadt in kabul - der sieht nicht nur anders aus, der denkt auch ganz anders über den fischfang.
Das ist auch gut so, sonst würde ich mit dynamit fischen.


----------



## rainzor (25. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Rainer,#h
> 
> bei uns in Solingen wurde der Vorbereitungskurs damals in den frühen 70gern von einem alten engagierten Angler in Eigenregie ohne Bezahlung abgehalten.
> Habe von dem "alten Hasen" gewaltig gelernt. Hat sich im Laufe der Jahrzehnte wohl alles etwas geändert.:m


 
Und heute lernt man eben nichts mehr. Hauptsache, der Kurs ist bezahlt. OK, das was für die Prüfung notwendig ist, wird schon vermittelt. Aber man nimmt nicht einmal eine Angel in die Hand. Unsere Kursleiter haben auch mehrmals betont, dass bei ihnen in 20 Jahren noch nie jemand durchgefallen ist. Das beweist ja auch die Schwierigkeit dieser Prüfung.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



rainzor schrieb:


> Und heute lernt man eben nichts mehr. Hauptsache, der Kurs ist bezahlt. OK, das was für die Prüfung notwendig ist, wird schon vermittelt.* Aber man nimmt nicht einmal eine Angel in die Hand.* Unsere Kursleiter haben auch mehrmals betont, dass bei ihnen in 20 Jahren noch nie jemand durchgefallen ist. Das beweist ja auch die Schwierigkeit dieser Prüfung.
> 
> Gruß
> Rainer


 

Dieses ist ja der große Mist. Unser "Alter" (R.i.P.) ist mit uns noch mit seiner privaten Fliegenrute zumindest auf die Wiese gegangen, und hat uns die Grundbegriffe beigebracht, auch wenn es nicht Prüfungsrelevant war. #6#6#6


----------



## LAC (26. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Jürgen Breithardt
Nun kann ich nicht sagen wie die kurse in der heutigen zeit sind, jedoch hatten wir einen angler im verein, der auf privater basis, den neulingen die ersten schritte der angelei beigebracht hat d.h. gesetzeskunde, schonzeiten der einzelnen fischarten usw. usw. - er war nicht schlecht, nahm jedoch etwas geld dafür. 
Haben sie jedoch nichts gelernt, mussten sie nicht nachsitzen, wie es früher in den schulen üblich war, bis man es konnte, sie wussten es dann halt nicht.
@ Rainzor
Rainer, dass was für die prüfung notwendig ist, sollten sie schon wissen - sie ist zwar nicht schwer, jedoch betrachte ich sie als sehr wichtig, da gesetzeskunde, schonzeiten, usw. darin enthalten ist. Dass er noch nicht angeln kann, das ist ja logisch, jedoch wird er informiert, wie er sich am gewässer zu verhalten hat und wie er mit den fischen umgehen soll d.h. waidmännisch und es ist doch schön, wenn einer den fisch kennt, den er später an der angel hat.
Dieser kannte die fischarten, 
https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/...JXswRNepMNKfJxN_kc8dCGetN2NR6d4TZ46XICIp8Z2SI
jedoch nicht die im meer vorkommen  - man kann ja nicht alles wissen. |supergri

Trotz dieser leichtigkeit, sind schon welche durchgefallen, da sie halt nichts gelernt haben. 
Nun kann ich da ein wörtchen mitreden - denn ich bin dreimal durchgefallen. |supergri  Kleiner scherz am rande, als fischereiberater jedoch, saß ich als fachkraft im prüfungsausschuß und habe die prüfung abgehalten und habe dieses erlebt. Die zweite person im prüfungsausschuß war keine fachkraft sondern eine kraft vom ordnungsamt, die den stempel hatte und den schein ausstellte.
Bei mir mussten die püflinge jedoch eine angel in den händen nehmen und mir eine rute für die karpfen- oder eine rute für die hechtangelei zusammen legen bzw. einige knoten mal zeigen und mir etwas über die fangmethode sagen. 
Gruß


----------



## rippi (26. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Nun will ich mich mal einmischen. Nicht jeder Hering stirbt gleich nur weil er an der Angel war. Wenn man den Fisch nicht anfässt und ihn vorsichtig am Haken abschüttelt lebt er weiter und ist nicht großartig verletzt, sonst würde es im Fjord vor toten Fischen wimmeln da sich sowieso immer welche vom Haken lösen. Einen Hering zurückzusetzten ist insofern nicht verwerflich solange man es richtig macht und der Haken richtig sitzt. Der Hintergrund den die Frau allerdings hatte ist total unötig und *****. Außerdem hat der Hering ja auch ein Mindestmaß.

Selbiges gilt übrigens auch für den Hornhecht


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



rippi schrieb:


> Nun will ich mich mal einmischen. Nicht jeder Hering stirbt gleich nur weil er an der Angel war. Wenn man den Fisch nicht anfässt und ihn vorsichtig am Haken abschüttelt lebt er weiter und ist nicht großartig verletzt, sonst würde es im Fjord vor toten Fischen wimmeln da sich sowieso immer welche vom Haken lösen. Einen Hering zurückzusetzten ist insofern nicht verwerflich solange man es richtig macht und der Haken richtig sitzt. Der Hintergrund den die Frau allerdings hatte ist total unötig und *****. Außerdem hat der Hering ja auch ein Mindestmaß.
> 
> Selbiges gilt übrigens auch für den Hornhecht


 


Rippi,#h

danke, dass du unseren Horizont erweitert hast.|uhoh:


----------



## AAlfänger (26. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin,moin
ich meine bei meiner Angelprüfung vor ca. 10 Jahren gelehrnt zu haben, das man die Fische schonend zurücksetzt und zwar mit nassen Händen. Und nicht durch Abschütteln und Sturz aus 3 Meter Höhe auf die Wasseroberfläche!:c

Gruß jürgen#h


----------



## rippi (26. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Also die einzigen Stelle in Hvide Sande 3 m hoch sind, sind direkt vor der Schleuse und an den Hafeneinfahrten von Nord- und Südhafen. Und wenn du den Hering anfässt verliert er viele Schuppen was zwangsläufig zum Verpilzen des Fisches führt. 
Außerdem ist es wohl besser den Fisch zurückzusetzen, als in einen Pullover von anglerboard.de die Fische nicht abzuschlagen und einfach in die Tüte zu schmeißen.


----------



## Michael_05er (26. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Können wir uns darauf einigen, dass es möglich ist, dass Heringe das Zurücksetzen überleben, dass in den beschriebenen Situationen die Chancen aber äußerst gering waren? Auch in meinem Fall hatte der Hering Kontakt mit Händen, Beton und was-weiß-ich-noch und wurde mit sehr wenig Schuppen am Leib zurückgeworfen...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## LAC (26. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



rippi schrieb:


> Nun will ich mich mal einmischen.. Wenn man den Fisch nicht anfässt und ihn vorsichtig am Haken abschüttelt lebt er weiter und ist nicht großartig verletzt, sonst würde es im Fjord vor toten Fischen wimmeln da sich sowieso immer welche vom Haken lösen. Einen Hering zurückzusetzten ist insofern nicht verwerflich solange man es richtig macht und der Haken richtig sitzt. Der Hintergrund den die Frau allerdings hatte ist total unötig und *****. Außerdem hat der Hering ja auch ein Mindestmaß.
> 
> Selbiges gilt übrigens auch für den Hornhecht



Rippi, das der hering ein mindestmaß hat, das kennt doch jeder angler   denn bevor man die angel ins wasser wirft sollte man die mindestmaße kennen - beim hering ist das mindestmaß 18 cm. 
Es ist auch richtig, wenn man ihn abschüttelt, lebt er noch etwas weiter und verendet im eimer, das kan man gut beobachten im eimer, und da kommt der gedanke auf, den habe ich aber nicht waidgerecht getötet. Nicht alle angler machen dieses, jedoch sehr viele.  
Ich gebe dir recht, dass dann und wann ein hering sich vom haken lösen kann und der angler leider leer ausgeht. Ob er durchkommt, steht in den sternen geschrieben - ich sage, die meisten verenden. Nun hat der hering sehr weiches fleisch - entweder hat der haken eine große wunde hinterlassen - da er gerissen wurde , oder das halbe maul hat er sich beim kampf zu befreien rausgerissen.
So sieht es aus und wenn du ihn anfasst an land und den haken vorsichtig löst, dann hat er zwar keine große wunde im maul, aber alle schuppen verloren - dann war´s das auch.

Das diese fische natürlich nicht zu sehen sind ist auch normal, selbst wenn du ins wasser dort fallen würdest wird man dich nur für einen kleinen moment sehen. Ich glaube, daß du die strömung dort nicht kennst, dort bewegt sich etwas ganz gewaltiges unterwasser, denn der täglich zulauf von den fließgewässern beträgt  2-17 millionen m3 wasser.
Wenn alle tore geöffnet sind fließt dort 1.600 m3 pro sekunde durch. 

Die innereien, die tonnenweise dort ins wasser geworfen werden . beim säubern der heringe - die sieht man doch auch nicht.

Der hornhecht hat auch ein mindestmaß, er wird ja im volksmund der "marlin des kleinen mannes genannt" weil er gewaltige sprünge machen kann, die er aber nur macht, wenn sein maul durch falschen fang verletzt bzw. gebrochen wurde.
Sonst passiert das nicht - sondern nur, wenn der haken im vordern knochen sitzt - wo er ja keine wirkung hat.

Rippi, dieses gespräch, was ich mit der frau geführt habe, ist hier nur in zwei sätzen angeschnitten worden - ich will dieses auch nicht nicht vertiefen, da es in meinen augen, dummheit hoch drei war, wenn du oder ein anderer meint, ja der hering hat aber doch mindestmaß und man kann ihn abschütteln, dann will ich nicht sagen, daß ist auch dummheit, sondern ok, weil es geht. Man kann ihn auch wieder dort placieren, wo man ihn gefangen hat - weil es ihm dort gefallen hat. Man kann die fische auch abstreifen und zuhause züchten und sollte mal das waidgerecht abschütteln nicht funktionieren, da er nicht abfällt, sollte man die angel gleich mit versenken. Dann ist das auch ok, weil bei mir da nicht ein gedanke sich verändert, wenn´s um fischartenschutz geht. 
In der poliik würde man seine posten verlieren, in der vereinspolitik sieht es jedoch anders aus, da benötigt man ja einen dummen.
Wünsche dir ein gutes abschütteln. - 


Nachsatz:
Gut das ich kein angelboard pullover habe bzw. trage, aber es ist interessant, was man damit alles machen kann und welche werbewirkung er hat. 
Ich habe mal einen gesehen, er ist wirklich gut und wollte mir mal einen kaufen und bedrucken lassen. Jetzt mache ich mir gedanken eventuell mit falschen namen, dann kann ich ruhig mal einen fehler machen und abschütteln bis er nass wird.


----------



## porscher (26. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

ist das wasser momentan eigentlich zu warm für plattfischfänge vom strand aus?


----------



## mottejm (26. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Jungs,
Mal ne einfache Frage zwischen den Angelscheindiskusionen, die auch interessant sind.
Gibt es noch Makrelen, bzw. Makrelentouren mit der Solea, oder ist es schon zu spät im Jahr.
Hornhechte sind vermutlich auch keine mehr da?
Meine Kinder wollen diese Woche noch ein bisschen Angeln.
Was geht noch im Meer?

Danke schon vorab,
Motte


----------



## Michael_05er (27. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hi Motte, laut Tourenkalender hat die Solea gestern noch eine drei-Stunden-Tour gemacht. Ich hoffe, es gibt die nächsten Wochen noch weitere, ich will nämlich auch eine machen, wenn ich oben bin. Frag am besten bei Kott Fritid nach, wie es mit den Fahrten aussieht. Ansonsten sollte es im Moment ganz gut für Makrelen sein, wenn meine Wetter-App recht hat und Sonnenschein und Ostwind herrschen.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## LAC (27. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Porscher
nun spricht die ganze welt darüber, dass mit einer erwärmung zu rechnen ist. 
Wir hatten, bzw. haben hier noch super wetter, das wünschen sich alle urlauber.
Auf den bestand der platten kann es sich ein wenig auswirken, da eine standortverschiebung eintreten kann.  Im wattenmeer z.b. welches eine kinderstube für plattfische ist, holen sie sich einen sonnenbrand und verenden - dieses ist unter den fachkreisen bekannt. 
Wobei für den fang von makrelen es momentan super ist - da alles stimmt - man muss sich beeilen, denn es sind die letzten.
Es ist richtig farbenfroh hier, denn ich habe angler bzw. urlauber gesehen bzw. beobachtet, die mit neuartigen fangmethoden es versuchen - indem sie einen pilker auf grund legen und dann warten - im stühlchen, dass einer zuschnappt. Eine methode, wo man sich zurück legen und sagen kann - angeln entspannt.


----------



## porscher (30. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

morgen geht es nach bjerregard für eine woche.


----------



## Michael_05er (30. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Unser Auto ist auch gepackt, jetzt kommt noch der Rechner mit und dann wird kurz geschlafen, bevor wir uns auf den langen Weg nach Bjerregard machen. Da ich seit gestern ziemlich erkältet bin und wir Sonntag Hochzeitstag haben wird frühestens Montag etwas geangelt. Vorher soll das Wetter ja sowieso nicht so dolle sein... Mein nächster Post kommt dann aus Dänemark. Endlich!!
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Unser Auto ist auch gepackt, jetzt kommt noch der Rechner mit und dann wird kurz geschlafen, bevor wir uns auf den langen Weg nach Bjerregard machen. Da ich seit gestern ziemlich erkältet bin *und wir Sonntag Hochzeitstag haben wird frühestens Montag etwas geangelt*. Vorher soll das Wetter ja sowieso nicht so dolle sein... Mein nächster Post kommt dann aus Dänemark. Endlich!!
> Grüße,
> Michael


 

Hallo Michael,#h

man merkt, dass du noch recht jung bist.|supergri
Wünsche einen schönen Urlaub


----------



## Uwe_H (30. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Grüße aus Lydum ...

LAC bekommt gerade Unterricht von mir, Projekt: die Caprifischer 

Hier der Meister:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T95qwMeV88M

Gleich kommt der Schüler ...


----------



## mathei (30. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,#h
> 
> man merkt, dass du noch recht jung bist.|supergri
> Wünsche einen schönen Urlaub


Nein nur die Erkältung Jürgen 
Komme gut hoch Michael


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Grüße aus Lydum ...
> 
> LAC bekommt gerade Unterricht von mir, Projekt: die Caprifischer
> 
> ...


 


Sag mal, übernimmt die Krankenkasse die Nachbehandlung?|bigeyes

Grüß Otto, die Folgen behandel ich.


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



mathei schrieb:


> Nein nur die Erkältung Jürgen
> *Komme gut hoch Michael*


 

Wäre zum Anlass schon passend.


----------



## Michael_05er (30. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Der Hvide-SAnde-Thread ist schon was einmaliges :m


----------



## mathei (30. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Wäre zum Anlass schon passend.


 
wollte es noch unterstreichen |supergri hast es ja auch so gefunden. #h


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



mathei schrieb:


> wollte es noch unterstreichen |supergri hast es ja auch so gefunden. #h


 

Nach gut 35 Jahren HS und sehr lange auch Otto, da ist mir nichts menschliches mehr fremd.|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Der Hvide-SAnde-Thread ist schon was einmaliges :m


 

Stimmt schon, würde mir echt fehlen.#6


----------



## Uwe_H (30. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

So hier isser, lang studiert und endlich gut!


Caprifischer für unsere Angelboardfreunde und Hvide Sande Fans:

http://youtu.be/FnudAR2fVZk


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> So hier isser, lang studiert und endlich gut!
> 
> 
> Caprifischer für unsere Angelboardfreunde und Hvide Sande Fans:
> ...


 


Fein Otto, ich sammle schon mal Erdnüsse. |sagnix


----------



## LAC (30. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Jürgen, wir haben reichlich barsche gefangen - etwa 15 stück - große jungs waren dabei - da kam freude auf und wir sind dann ausgeflippt und haben an die caprifischer in hvide sande gedacht, - die einsam an der mole stehen und mit den wellen kämpfen. Sie sollen doch auch freude haben, wenn sie nach hause kommen.
Jürgen ich glaube nicht, dass du da eine erdnuss für bekommst, es ist ja leienhaft gemacht, ich bin doch kein profi, wie rudi schuricke. :q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WStnedpKMgA
Was du nicht sehen konntest, meine kauleiste, tanzte dabei im takt.:q:q:q
Jedenfalls haben wir viel spaß am wasser und bei den aufnahmen gehabt, sonst kann man ja die angelei nicht ertragen.
Gruß aus dem tonstudio


----------



## mathei (30. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

also ich würde sagen, voll im takt. muß ich unterstreichen. :q:m


----------



## LAC (31. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@mathei
Voll im takt bzw. in takt ist bei uns alles. Wir haben jedoch auch laienschauspieler, die den caprifischer oder den angler von hvide sande hätten spielen können, ich kann mir nur was auf den kopf hauen, da ich halt verrückt bin. 
Nun ist uwe nicht nur angler, sodern auch jäger, da habe  ich schnell mal eine " bockszene " gezaubert, in einer anderen, rein menschlichen art. Ist sehr ansprechend, jedoch trat auch da ein fehler im text auf, da ohne manuskript gearbeitet wurde. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Eh0yJ_f2Ek


----------



## okram24 (31. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Uwe und Otto ganz stark!

Habt Ihr es auch schon zweistimmig im Duett versucht?


----------



## LAC (31. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ okram 24
Marco, das haben wir nicht, da ich musikalisch nicht begabt bin, ich hätte mich blamiert. |supergri Uwe ist ja lehrer an einer staatl. musikschule, der kann mit den fingern musik machen und sein kopf als bonga trommel einsetzen und mit den lippen und mund - was glaubst du? - ganz gut blasen, da fliegt einem der hut vom kopf, da er ja ein langes rohr hat, ein alphorn. 
Er war nur zwei wochen hier, nächstes jahr bleibt er länger, dann drehen wir ein, zwei lustige filmchen, wie u.a. in hvide sande fische gefangen werden.

Momentan ist super wetter und es soll die nächsten tage nochmal richtig warm werden - das sind die letzten tage, wenn einer noch makrelen fangen möchte.

Gruß


----------



## Jüü (31. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hej zusammen #h
Na,noch ein Grund mehr noch einmal einen Abstecher nach HS zu machen.Sind gerade in Vejlby im Urlaub.Anfang voriger Woche haben wir hier richtig gut Makrelen gefangen.Ich muß dazu sagen es war auch optimales Wetter. Wind von NO stärke 1,Sonnenschein und 23 °C.Wenn ich gewollt hätte,hätte ich ohne Ende Makrelen fangen können.So ein Schauspiel hab ich noch nicht erlebt.Vor unseren Füßen haben die Makrelen die kleinen Heringe gejagt.Ich muß doch nochmal bei Klittens vorbei schaun.
Gruß Jürgen M.


----------



## Uwe_H (31. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Das Duett wird geprobt und dann im nächsten August produziert. Bis dahin müssen wir unsere Fans um Geduld bitten. 

Otto, wir sind gut gelandet, 12 Stunden Fahrt für 934 km. Bis Hamburg war es nur noch grässlich.


----------



## Brassenkönig (31. August 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Soo, eine Woche noch und ich bin auch wieder ,,oben"#6. Will es hauptsächlich auf Hecht&Barsch im Fjord probieren und nebenbei natürlich bisschen brandeln. Was läuft denn brandungstechnisch momentan so? Wird was gefangen oder ist das Wasser noch zu warm? Hoffe ansonsten natürlich noch auf die ein oder andere Makrele, aber so wie ich das mitbekommen habe, scheint das ein recht müheseeliges Geschäft zu sein, oder? Sollten alle Stricke reißen und weder Raubfisch im Fjord willig sein noch in der Brandung was geht müsste wohl oder übel ein Forellenpuff herhalten, wobei ich diese Angelei eigentlich nicht mag, naja mal sehen...|rolleyes


----------



## Michael_05er (1. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Soo, wir sind auch gut gelandet. Auch bei uns hat die Fahrt fast 13 Stunden gedauert, einige Staus und eine Umleitung durch das schlaue Navi quer durch Hamburg haben uns viel Kraft gekostet. Im Moment ist es aber sehr windig und es regnet immer mal wieder. Wir sitzen in der Hütte und husten und schniefen vor uns hin... Ich hoffe, wir verdauen unsere Erkältung schnell.

Ab Dienstag soll das Wetter besser werden, ich hoffe mal, dass dann Makrelen und Co. nochmal in Ufernähe kommen. Zumindest der Wind sollte etwas nachlassen.

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## LAC (2. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Soo, wir sind auch gut gelandet. Auch bei uns hat die Fahrt fast 13 Stunden gedauert, einige Staus und eine Umleitung durch das schlaue Navi quer durch Hamburg haben uns viel Kraft gekostet. Im Moment ist es aber sehr windig und es regnet immer mal wieder. Wir sitzen in der Hütte und husten und schniefen vor uns hin... Ich hoffe, wir verdauen unsere Erkältung schnell.
> 
> Ab Dienstag soll das Wetter besser werden, ich hoffe mal, dass dann Makrelen und Co. nochmal in Ufernähe kommen. Zumindest der Wind sollte etwas nachlassen.
> 
> ...



Michael, das kann sein mit den makrelen- es sind die letzten, wobei ich mir mal die seite von hvide sande im internet angesehen habe - d.h. die webcam angeklickt.
Da konnte ich live schon die herbstheringe vor freude springen sehen.  Ich traute meine augen nicht, nahm dann eine lupe zur hand und konnte sehen, dass ein hering einen tannenbaum bei sich hatte. 
Nach der wissenschaft hat dieser baum zwei funktionen, einmal dient er als schutzschild, sollte mal ein seehund ihn angreifen und außerdem als lichterbaum, da dieser hering über weihnachten bleiben will.  
Man kann sie leicht fangen, da sie förmlich stehen bleiben im wasser, wenn die angler am ufer singen, oh tannenbaum, oh tannenbaum, wie schön sind deine lichter.


----------



## Livio (2. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> ....
> Man kann sie leicht fangen, da sie förmlich stehen bleiben im wasser, wenn die angler am ufer singen, oh tannenbaum, oh tannenbaum, wie schön sind deine lichter.



Da würde ich nicht drauf Wetten, immer wenn ich mal Singen will schmeisst meine Familie mit allen greifbaren Dingen nach mir ....

Bin ja im Oktober da, vieleicht bin ich ja alleine am Angeln in HS wenn ich anfange zu singen 

Singen darf ich ansonsten nur im Stadion, da falle ich zwischen ~ 60.000 Leuten nicht so auf |supergri


----------



## Michael_05er (2. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Livio schrieb:


> Singen darf ich ansonsten nur im Stadion, da falle ich zwischen ~ 60.000 Leuten nicht so auf |supergri


Dann singe ich definitiv weniger schlecht als Du, ich brauch nur 30.000 Leute 

Wettertechnisch nix neues aus Bjerregard. Regen und Wind in großen Mengen :c. Der Kamin läuft, die Hunde schlafen, das erste Buch ist gleich fertig gelesen. Hoffen wir auf die nächsten Tage...


----------



## LAC (2. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Livio
Thomas, das ist egal, wie deine stimme sich anhört, in hvide sande muss du kein enrico caruso sein, wenn du singst wirst du sicherlich welche fangen, du solltest jedoch laut und deutlich das liedchen anstimmen - tarie tara, kontrolle kommt, tarie tara kontrolle kommt.
Dann gehören dir alle fische  - ich glaube sogar, daß die fische aus dem wasser schauen und brüller, nicht aufhören, weiter singen.
Die finden das gut, denn ich kenne einen hering - der kam durch, der hat vom heringsblei, am ganzen körper noch beulen vom letzten jahr.
In hvide sande sind ja frontkämpferi, das ist wie an der front, da fliegt auch reichlich blei durch die luft. :q Welche treffen sogar beim werfen das fischereimuseum |supergri|supergri|supergri
Sag mir wenn du da bist - dann komme ich und singe mit.


----------



## Michael_05er (3. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Bjerregard aktuell mal wieder mit Wetterberichten. Mehr gibts im Moment ja scheinbar nicht, geangelt wird wohl nicht? Die nächsten zwei Tage soll es noch bedeckt sein, aber weniger windig. Und dann sagt wetter.com Freitag bis Montag Sonne und Ostwind voraus. Zwar mit Windstärke 3-4, aber trotzdem sollte dann Makrelenmäßig nochmal was drin sein. Oder Heringsmäßig. Oder was auch immer...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Goldfisch62 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin ende September endich wieder in Dänemark. Aber leider nicht so wie Anfang Mai in HS, sondern diesmal im Landesinneren bei Grindsted. Ich würde gerne einen Tag an der Schleuse bzw. an den Molen verbringen, weiss aber nicht ob sich dieser Abstecher ende September lohnt!?
Mit welchen Fischen kann ich zu dieser Zeit dort rechnen? Ich denke, das die Zeit der Makrelen und Hornies dann bereits abgelaufen ist ... oder?

Gruß aus Salzgitter

Martin


----------



## Michael_05er (4. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Goldfisch62 schrieb:


> Mit welchen Fischen kann ich zu dieser Zeit dort rechnen? Ich denke, das die Zeit der Makrelen und Hornies dann bereits abgelaufen ist ... oder?


Vermutlich ja. Behalte das Forum im Auge  Aber die besten Chancen hast Du wohl auf Hering.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## porscher (5. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

aktuell geht wie schon die ganze woche gar nichts.


----------



## Michael_05er (5. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Ich wollte heute nachmittag mal zu Klittens Dambrug zwei Stündchen Forellen jagen. Morgen dann mal vom Strand aus schauen, ob was geht und am Wochenende mal von den Molen aus. Leider sagt wetter.com ab Sonntag wieder Regen an. Mal schauen, ob die sich das nochmal anders überlegen... Zumindest bleibt die Windvorhersage bei Ostwind, vielleicht geht ja auch ohne Sonne was mit Makrelen...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## heitzer (5. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin,
hab mal ne Frage: Hat schonmal jemand so ein Kanu in Nimindegab ausgeliehen? Preis und Fahrerlebnis auf dem Fjord würden mich interessieren. Wir sind Anfang Oktober in Bjerregard und ich überlege, ob es eine gute Idee ist, mit so einem Kahn auf Hecht zu gehen.|kopfkrat
LG Dirk


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (5. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*
 		Moin,
hab mal ne Frage: Hat schonmal jemand so ein Kanu in Nimindegab  ausgeliehen? Preis und Fahrerlebnis auf dem Fjord würden mich  interessieren. Wir sind Anfang Oktober in Bjerregard und ich überlege,  ob es eine gute Idee ist, mit so einem Kahn auf Hecht zu gehen.|kopfkrat
LG Dirk



Ich würde mit den gelben Kanus an dem kleinen See, falls Du die meinst, nichtmal ohne Rute aufs Wasser fahren 
Da nehm ich lieber mein Schlauchboot auch wenn man da von einigen auch nur belächelt wird. Man muss halt nur etwas auf die Haken achten. :g


----------



## Michael_05er (6. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Wie angekündigt war ich gestern zwei Stunden Forellen jagen. Leider waren die Forellen schneller... Kurz vor Schluß konnt ich eine erbeuten und hab eine zweite verloren. Und das Mistvieh, das direkt beim zweiten Wurf vor meinen Füßen meinen Sbirolino attackiert hat, hatte gut und gerne drei Kilo... An der Schleuse war nix los, ein einsamer Angler hat zwei Heringsbabies gemeuchelt. Auf der Nordmole hab ich einen Angler mit zwei Makrelen gesehen, sonst war auch da nicht viel los.

Heute morgen war ich bei Sonnenaufgang am Strand, aber außer einer untermassigen Platte lief nix. Es sind einige Möwen unterwegs, die auch immer wieder Kleinfische aus dem Waser fangen, aber auf Blinker oder Paternoster ging nix. Kurz vor Schluss zog noch ein Schweinswal an mir vorbei, aber der war auch sehr eilig unterwegs. Trotzdem schön. Vielleicht fahr ich morgen mal nach Hvide Sande. Und wenn ich da auch nix fang, muss ich doch mit dem Kutter raus...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Brassenkönig (6. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Soo, morgen ists endlich soweit, gleich die Angelsachen ins Auto und dann geit dat los. Momentan scheint ja leider generell nicht allzu viel zu gehen, das Wasser ist wohl noch zu warm . Nächste Woche solls temperaturmäßig ja ein wenig runtergehen, vielleicht läuft dann in der Brandung schon mehr, auch hoffe ich auf beißfreudige Hechte im Fjord, werde bei Zeiten berichten #6


----------



## porscher (7. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

so bin um 15 uhr wieder zu hause angekommen. leider ist die woche mal wieder wie im flug vergangen. ich wünsche allen die momentan da oben sind ganz viel spaß und viele fische. gestern waren wir zum abschluss am forellensee und haben so richtig zugeschlagen. in 5 stunden 19 forellen mit einem gesamtgewicht von knapp 30 kilogramm. 2 kühlboxen waren gut gefüllt.


----------



## porscher (7. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

leider war in dieser woche auch das wetter sehr wechselhaft. am sonntag und montag hat es in einer tour nur durchgeregnet.an angeln war nicht mal zu denken.am mittwoch waren wir dann in hvide sande um zu sehen ob die makrelen noch mal in molennähe kommen, aber das war auch nicht der fall. am donnerstag und freitag war dann bestes makrelenwetter mit ost- bzw. südostwind, aber wir waren nicht nochmal an der mole. hat jemand vielleicht an diesen beiden tagen dort noch makrelen gefangen?


----------



## Michael_05er (8. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Am Donnerstag war ich mal an der Mole schauen, hab aber nicht selbst geangelt. Werds heute mal versuchen, noch ist ja Ostwind. Die nächsten Tage solls wieder wechselnder werden... Petri zu den dicken Forellen! Da habt ihr ja gut abgeräumt!
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## porscher (8. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

danke für die glückwünsche. das wetter war am donnerstag und freitag sehr gut (mit ostwind und deutlich über 20 grad) und und ich habe mir eigentlich erhofft, das die makrelen noch mal an den molen zu fangen wären.


----------



## Michael_05er (8. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Soo, gerade noch dem Regen entkommen und wieder zurück von der Nordmole. 4 Makrelen hab ich erwischt, andere Angler hatten auch etwas Erfolg. Einen Schweinswal hab ich auch noch gesehen. Als das Wetter grad schlecht wurde, ist die Solea rausgefahren. War vielleicht ganz gut, dass ich am Ufer geblieben bin...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## LAC (9. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



heitzer schrieb:


> Moin,
> hab mal ne Frage: Hat schonmal jemand so ein Kanu in Nimindegab ausgeliehen? Preis und Fahrerlebnis auf dem Fjord würden mich interessieren. Wir sind Anfang Oktober in Bjerregard und ich überlege, ob es eine gute Idee ist, mit so einem Kahn auf Hecht zu gehen.|kopfkrat
> LG Dirk



Dirk, nun hast du ja schon eine antwort von bordie hechtkiller, bekommen, die ich jedoch etwas anders sehe. 
Diese boote kann sich jeder ausleihen, der kapitän spielen will, deshalb sehen die gelben boote etwas ramponiert aus, da sie nicht gepflegt werden, es ist ja keine eigentum - undicht sind sie nicht, was ja beim schlauchboot passieren kann - da fährst du als kapitän los und sitzt später wie ein kleinkind in deiner schwimmenden badewanne. Deshalb sind kunststoffboote für schilfgebiete besser.
Wenn sie kaputt sind werden sie repariert oder vernichtet - inzwischen sind dort außerdem auch noch fast neue blaue boote, mit gebrauchsspuren von freizeitkapitänen. 
Dieses hat halt seinen preis, den ich als angemessen betrachte - du kannst das kanu stundenweise mieten wobei du nur den südlichen bereich von der strasse nach hvide sande, den alten ausläufer befahren darfst - nicht nördlich von der strasse, wo die esehäuser liegen.
Den genauen preis kann ich dir nicht sagen, kenne auch nicht die mietbedingungen, es kann ja sein, dass gar nicht damit geangelt werden darf, da sie zwar kratzer dulden, jedoch kein fischmüllboot zurück nehmen. Jedenfalls ist das gebiet ein gutes hechtrevier, solltet jedoch als anker dir zwei steine mitnehmen, die du an je einer leine von 5 m befestigst - besorge dir die steine vorher, denn dort liegen keine. Denke nicht ein stein genügt - dann driftest du. Das boot muss ruhig im wasser liegen und fahre nicht bei starken wellen raus, dann benötigst du schwere steine und längere leinen, da du sonst bei jeder welle hoch gehoben und dadurch versetzt wirst. 
Schönes gebiet,  dort sind große hechte drin.
Poste mal, wenn du eine fahrt machst,  wie teuer die boote sind und was du gefangen bzw. wie es war. 
Sollte es nicht klappen, kannst du dich mit mir in verbindung setzen, sollte ich da sein, kann ich dir ein boot besorgen, da kannst du auch mit auf der nördlichen seite von der strasse im fjord angeln. 
Gruß


----------



## LAC (9. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Hechtkiller2009 schrieb:


> *AW: Hvide Sande 2013*
> Moin,
> hab mal ne Frage: Hat schonmal jemand so ein Kanu in Nimindegab  ausgeliehen? Preis und Fahrerlebnis auf dem Fjord würden mich  interessieren. Wir sind Anfang Oktober in Bjerregard und ich überlege,  ob es eine gute Idee ist, mit so einem Kahn auf Hecht zu gehen.|kopfkrat
> LG Dirk
> ...



Hechtkiller, nun antworte ich auch, da ich erwähnt habe, dass ich dieses etwas anders sehe. wenn du eine eigenes schlauchboot hast ist das ok, da geht man ganz anders mit um. Wobei du aber nicht nur auf die haken aufpassen muss, sonden auch was unter wasser so alles ist, da sind nicht nur die halme sondern auch reichlich drillinge in allen tiefen an den halmen. Außerdem hat ein schlauchboot nicht so gute fahreigenschaften wenn man paddeln oder rudern muss. Sollte es jedoch eine größe haben, dass man mit dem motor fahren kann, dann treten noch ander probleme auf, da man ständig aufläuft. Außer man kennt die flachen zonen vom fjord - denn 50% der gesamten wasserfläche vom fjord ist nicht tiefer als ein meter, da würde man auch mit einer wathose zurecht kommen :q da treten dann andere probleme auf z.b. dass man das dosenbier sofort austrinken muss bzw. man nicht vesteht, dass die beine mit dem boden fest verbunden sind, da man nicht mehr laufen kann.
Angeln ist halt lustig kann aber auch schnell eine große gefahr werden, wenn man was macht, wo man sich nicht  mit auskennt - z.b. wenn man boote einsetzt, mit wathosen läuft, auf molen und steilküsten angelt nicht werfen kann und vieles mehr.


----------



## Brassenkönig (9. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Soo, heute morgen mit Wathose&Spinnrute den Fjord unsicher gemacht, ein schöner Hecht ist mir leider ausgeschlitzt, dafür habe ich eine Granate von Barsch gefangen, würde ihn auf gute 45 cm schätzen, gebissen auf Bucktail-Spinner, leider lag mein Handy im Wagen, hätte den Burschen zu gerne fotografiert . Kurz danach fing leider wieder das Regnen an, sollte das heute Abend aufhören wird nochmal ein Angriff gestartet, bin aber mit dem heutigen Tag schon zufrieden, so nen Barsch fängt man nicht alle Tage 

Zum Thema Fjord und flach kann ich immer wieder nur sagen, man sollte ihn nicht unterschätzen, wäre letztes Jahr beim Watangeln fast abgesoffen, der Boden ist total vermoddert und man sinkt an vielen Stellen sofort ein, ohne die rettende Schilfkante wäre ich da wohl nicht mehr aus eigener Kraft rausgekommen. Auch gibt es vielerorts direkt hinter den Schilfgürteln Kanten wo es schlagartig auf 2 m Tiefe abfällt. Mittlerweile kenne ich die Stellen, wo gefahrenloses Zutreten möglich ist, befische den Fjord schon jahrelang, für Gewässer-Unkundige kann eine Hecht-Tour beim Watangeln im Fjord jedoch echt gefährlich werden, am besten immer zu 2. los und ganz vorsichtig Schritt für Schritt zutreten, wegen paar Fischen absaufen tut nicht Not #q


----------



## LAC (9. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Brassenkönig schrieb:


> Soo, heute morgen mit Wathose&Spinnrute den Fjord unsicher gemacht, ein schöner Hecht ist mir leider ausgeschlitzt, dafür habe ich eine Granate von Barsch gefangen, würde ihn auf gute 45 cm schätzen, gebissen auf Bucktail-Spinner, leider lag mein Handy im Wagen, hätte den Burschen zu gerne fotografiert . Kurz danach fing leider wieder das Regnen an, sollte das heute Abend aufhören wird nochmal ein Angriff gestartet, bin aber mit dem heutigen Tag schon zufrieden, so nen Barsch fängt man nicht alle Tage
> 
> Zum Thema Fjord und flach kann ich immer wieder nur sagen, man sollte ihn nicht unterschätzen, wäre letztes Jahr beim Watangeln fast abgesoffen, der Boden ist total vermoddert und man sinkt an vielen Stellen sofort ein, ohne die rettende Schilfkante wäre ich da wohl nicht mehr aus eigener Kraft rausgekommen. Auch gibt es vielerorts direkt hinter den Schilfgürteln Kanten wo es schlagartig auf 2 m Tiefe abfällt. Mittlerweile kenne ich die Stellen, wo gefahrenloses Zutreten möglich ist, befische den Fjord schon jahrelang, für Gewässer-Unkundige kann eine Hecht-Tour beim Watangeln im Fjord jedoch echt gefährlich werden, am besten immer zu 2. los und ganz vorsichtig Schritt für Schritt zutreten, wegen paar Fischen absaufen tut nicht Not #q



Da kann ich nur gratulation aussprechen - nicht nur für den 45er barsch,  sondern auch für die schilderung der angelei mit der wathose im fjord.
Denn dort wo das schilfrohr aufhört zu wachsen - an den kanten der alten  fahrrinne - da stehen nicht nur die barsche sondern lauert auch der  tod.
Ich danke dir, denn solche worte, können ein leben retten. Wobei über  meine postings oft geschmunzelt wird, das hat jedoch was mit der art zu  tun, sie sind jedoch immer mit wahrheit behaftet - da ich nicht zu den  personen gehöre, die sich selbst was vormachen, denn ich habe schon vom  boot aus angler förmlich gerettet, da sie im schlamm standen und nicht  mehr laufen konnten - wenn einer in solch einer lebensgefährlichen  situation sich bückt, da er sich selbst befreien will, sieht man ihn  erst wieder wenn der wasserspiegel sich senkt |supergri So ist es halt,  lustig zu lesen - aber wahr.
Auf den kanaren habe ich einen angler an einer steilküste gesagt, dass  er eine sehr gefährliche stelle sich ausgesucht hat, für die angelei. Da  sagte er mir, die wellen schlagen doch zwei meter tiefer an die  felswand - #q#q#q  - er wurde nicht mit dem kopf dreimal vor die felswand geschlagen  sondern einfach vom angeblich sicheren platz von einer welle weggefegt.  Einige tage später wurde er einige kilometer weiter am sandstrand  gefunden. Schade dass er das nicht mehr sehen konnte, denn an treibenen  sachen, halten sich immer viele fische auf - näher kann ein angler ja  nicht zum fisch kommen. Dieser fangplatz war so verrückt, dass ich ihn  sogar fotografisch festgehalten habe.

Ich erwähne dieses, da an der neuen mole in hvide sande, die gefahr auch  sehr groß ist. Man sitzt zwar nicht an der felskante über den  wasserspiegel, man steht auf den steinen, jedoch bei der richtigen welle  - geht die post ab und man fliegt durch die luft, es kann tödlich  enden, wie es schon passiert ist.
Zur information: Man spricht von einer duchschnittlichen wellenhöhe. Jede siebte welle überschreitet diese wellenhöhe.
1% überschreiten das 1,5 fache der gekennzeichneten wellenhöhe und 0,3 %  aller wellen überschreiten das doppelte der gekennzeichneten wellenhöhe  und jede 10.000 welle ist die maximale, die liegt bemi 2,15 fachen der  gekennzeicneten wellenhöhe - da geht dann die post ab
Jetzt sind natürlich ganz schlaue unter uns, die sagen, ich bleibe doch  nicht bis die 10.000 welle kommt - wer will das schon, es kann aber  passieren, dass er beim zählen bei drei oder vier schon durch die luft  fliegt. 
Nun hatte er leider kein glück, er ist zu spät angefangen mit dem zählen - halt ein spätzünder,   wobei er beim zählen verrückt geworden wäre, da er sich ständig  verrechnet hätte, da man gar nicht soviele finger frei hat beim angeln.#q


----------



## bloozer (10. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Gibt es in Hvide Sande irgendwo Hütten die man auch für ein paar Tage (3-4 Tage) mieten kann und die auch noch preislich attraktiv sind (ca. 30-40€) die Nacht? LG, Daniel


----------



## Brassenkönig (10. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Nichts zu danken Otto, ist ne Selbstverständlichkeit, mit dem Fjord ist nicht zu spaßen und das Watangeln kann lebensgefährlich sein wenn man nicht aufpasst, von daher die Warnung an alle  

War heute morgen wieder mit Spinnrute und Wathose am Fjord unterwegs, konnte einen 60 er Hecht überlisten, leider hat sich der 2. Drilling des Wobblers schön am Kiemendeckel vorbei in den Kiemen verhakt, sodass er mit nach Hause musste |evil:. Heute Abend gings dann nochmal für 2 Stunden zum Klittens Put&Take Teich, schwieriges Fischen, konnte trotzdem ne schöne 3 Kg Forelle rausholen, eine weitere Trutte ähnlicher Größe hat sich im Drill kurz vorm Ufer leider verabschiedet, bin trotzdem ganz zufrieden, schöner Fisch #6.


----------



## LAC (10. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Brassenkönig
Gratulation, dass läuft doch bei dir ganz gut - würde mich freuen, wenn du mir noch einige hechte drin lässt. 
War heute mal in vejers strand, da waren einige brandungsexperten, einer hatte einen eimer voll mit platte gefangen u.a. waren auch schollen dabei. Gefangen auf tiefseekrabben.
Ich habe  42 rocheneier gesammelt  in vejers und borsmose, dort waren auch bandungsangler am kämpfen.
Gruß


----------



## Floschi (12. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Vejers und Börsmose will ich in den nächsten 14 Tagen auch mal ausprobieren. Schon deshalb interessant, weil man den ganzen Kram zum Angeln nicht weit schleppen muss :g
Ich werde dann mal berichten, wenn ich wieder da bin. 

@Otto: Haben die anderen Angler auch was gefangen oder sind die Fische alle in einem Eimer gelandet? |supergri Und viel wichtiger als Fische: Was machen die Pilze?


----------



## LAC (13. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Floschi schrieb:


> Vejers und Börsmose will ich in den nächsten 14 Tagen auch mal ausprobieren. Schon deshalb interessant, weil man den ganzen Kram zum Angeln nicht weit schleppen muss :g
> Ich werde dann mal berichten, wenn ich wieder da bin.
> 
> @Otto: Haben die anderen Angler auch was gefangen oder sind die Fische alle in einem Eimer gelandet? |supergri Und viel wichtiger als Fische: Was machen die Pilze?



Florian, da gebe ich dir recht, man kann mit dem wagen bis zur wasserkante fahren und förmlich aus dem wagen raus angeln.:q Das ist schon super!
Die beiden strände sind ja unter den meeresanglern bekannt, 1. da sie gut erreichbar sind und 2. es sind auch gute fangplätze.
In vejers sehe ich oft gruppen bzw. vereine, die dort angeln. Vejers ist ja für einige angler viel interessanter, weil da mehr los ist, denn wenn man keinen fisch an der angel hat, sieht man wenigstens fische bis hin zu dicken granaten am strand liegen:q:q 
Die meisten angler, die ich besucht bzw. mit denen ich gesprochen habe, hatten fische im eimer. Es waren jedoch meistens dänen - einer fing gleichzeitig noch krabben mit einem selbstgemachten krabbenkescher, der etwa 1,5 m breit war. Ich habe solch ein gerät auch gebastelt, jedoch nicht so breit - geht wunderbar. Man muss keine kaufen.:q Als ich ihn besuchte hatte er gerade eine große scholle gefangen und inge sagte zu mir, schau mal im eimer, ob nur schollen drin sind. Nicht nur schollen waren zu sehen, auch andere. Dann bekam ich eine lehrstunde, da er mir genaustens erklärte, wie die fische aussehen und woran man sie unterscheiden kann - ich sagte, dass hast du aber gut erklärt. Inge lachte und dann lachten wir alle, weil inge ihm sagte, dass ich mich bestens auskenne und schon langsam nach fisch stinke und  die form annehme - ich war schon etwas weiter entfernt und brüllte sie hat recht mit der form,  nicht schollenhaft mehr congerhaft :q Jedenfalls hatte er ca. 10 stück  im eimer und angelte mit drei ruten.
Ja, die pilzzeit kommt jetzt war eine woche in deutschland und kann dir nicht sagen ob sie schon aus dem boden schauen. Ich werde mal einen rundgang machen, wie es aussieht - wobei ich einige frauen mit einem körbchen am arm schon am waldesrand gesehen habe, war rotkäppchen im walde. 
Wann kommst du böser wolf denn? 
Vom 29. - 02. bin ich auf der biennale in venedig. Davor oder  danach - können wir einen tag pilze pflücken.
Ich habe deine telefonnummer - sag mir wann du kommst?
Gruß du marone.


----------



## Floschi (13. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Wir fahren gleich los. Wenn die Raderhochbrücke es zulässt sind wir also heute schon in Dänemark! 

Ich kann die Pilzfanne mit gebratener Scholle dazu schon förmlich riechen! 

Ruf mich doch morgen mal an, wenn du Zeit hast, dann schacken wir die Pilztour ab! |wavey:


----------



## Michael_05er (13. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Soo, eben noch mal bei bestem Wetter und windstille 2 Stündchen auf der Nordmole abgeschneidert... Damit ist unser Urlaub auch schon wieder vorbei, morgen gehts nach Hause. Ich wünsche allen, die noch bleiben dürfen oder demnächst herkommen gutes Wetter und Petri Heil. Und dem still mitlesenden Dresdner Angelkollegen, den ich auf der Mole getroffen habe, eine erfolgreiche Kuttertour 
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Booti (14. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin zusammen. Wir fahren Anfang Oktober ein paar Tage nach Hvide. Schon was bekannt bezgl. Hering?


----------



## jottweebee (14. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Booti schrieb:


> Moin zusammen. Wir fahren Anfang Oktober ein paar Tage nach Hvide. Schon was bekannt bezgl. Hering?



Ja !!!!!


----------



## Booti (14. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



jottweebee schrieb:


> Ja !!!!!


 
dann erzähl mal


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Oktoberheringe sind die Besten,da nur wenige Schuppen.


----------



## LAC (14. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Floschi schrieb:


> Wir fahren gleich los. Wenn die Raderhochbrücke es zulässt sind wir also heute schon in Dänemark!
> 
> Ich kann die Pilzfanne mit gebratener Scholle dazu schon förmlich riechen!
> 
> Ruf mich doch morgen mal an, wenn du Zeit hast, dann schacken wir die Pilztour ab! |wavey:



Florian, das habe ich gemacht, jedoch bist du nicht erreichbar - hast dich wohl versteckt im wald *lach  bekommst jedoch eine nachricht. Jetzt muss du anrufen.
Gruß

@ Jürgen  Breithardt
das ist aber nicht viel was erzählt wird über die heringe.
Sie sollen auch in kleinen schulen vorkommen. 
So wie man mir gesagt hat, werden sie mit paternoster und heringsblei gefangen.
Es ist also vorsicht geboten, wenn man auf der brücke die angler beobachtet.
Oft sind die heringe noch nicht da, da die angler früher kommen als die heringe, nun will ich nicht sagen, dass liegt an den anglern, denn die herbstheringe, ist ja ein anderer stamm. Vielleicht kennen sie nicht richtig den weg nach hvide sande und konnten auch keine anderen heringe fragen, die den weg kannten, da die in den netzen der fischer gelandet sind.

Nebenbei erwähnt, man hat mir gesag, dass sie auch größer sind als die im frühjahr, ich hoffe ja nicht über ein meter, dann muss ich eine andere angel haben bzw. mir meine rutenspitze abrechen.
Auch sollen sie über weihnachten bleiben, da die angler für sie förmlich ein weihnachtsfest veranstalten, da sie mit einem paternoster mit lametta angeln, das finden die heringe gut, beissen auch nicht darauf, sie freuen sich darüber und sagen unter sich, schau mal da kommt wieder ein komet mit heiligenschein bzw. schweif - ist das nicht herrlich. |supergri#q

Jürgen mehr kann ich nicht erzählen, die frage verstehe ich nicht richtig - jedenfalls kann ich sagen: Fischers fritz fängt frische fische - wenn er sie am haken bekommt.

Melde mich in den abendstunden.


----------



## Angelprofesor (14. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> *Oktoberheringe sind die Besten,da nur wenige Schuppen.*


 

#h Hallo Jürgen, kleine Korrektur,die Oktoberheringe haben nicht wenige Schuppen, das ist Winterkleid.#a
Gruß aus Kroatien #g 
Vladi


----------



## Angelprofesor (14. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Jürgen Breithardt
das ist aber nicht viel was erzählt wird über die heringe.
Sie sollen auch in kleinen schulen vorkommen. 
So wie man mir gesagt hat, werden sie mit paternoster und heringsblei gefangen.
Es ist also vorsicht geboten, wenn man auf der brücke die angler beobachtet.
Oft sind die heringe noch nicht da, da die angler früher kommen als die heringe, nun will ich nicht sagen, dass liegt an den anglern, denn die herbstheringe, ist ja ein anderer stamm. Vielleicht kennen sie nicht richtig den weg nach hvide sande und konnten auch keine anderen heringe fragen, die den weg kannten, da die in den netzen der fischer gelandet sind.

*Nebenbei erwähnt, man hat mir gesag, dass sie auch größer sind als die im frühjahr, ich hoffe ja nicht über ein meter,* dann muss ich eine andere angel haben bzw. mir meine rutenspitze abrechen.
Auch sollen sie über weihnachten bleiben, da die angler für sie förmlich ein weihnachtsfest veranstalten, da sie mit einem paternoster mit lametta angeln, das finden die heringe gut, beissen auch nicht darauf, sie freuen sich darüber und sagen unter sich, schau mal da kommt wieder ein komet mit heiligenschein bzw. schweif - ist das nicht herrlich. |supergri#q

Jürgen mehr kann ich nicht erzählen, die frage verstehe ich nicht richtig - jedenfalls kann ich sagen: Fischers fritz fängt frische fische - wenn er sie am haken bekommt.

*Hallo Otto,* klar das die *größer sind**, *die lebten auch laenger, die ich gefangen habe waren knap unter meter, aber sehr schwer, alles mit Pilker (350 gr. Rot - Silber) gefangen. #:

Gruß aus Kroatien #g
Vladi


----------



## Hombrebj2013 (15. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin zusammen!
Fahren nächsten Freitag nach Hvide Sande für 1 Woche wie schaut es denn aktuell so aus?
Was sollen wir alles einpacken?
Wäre nett wenn jemand sagen kann was alles so geht zur zeit!


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> #h Hallo Jürgen, kleine Korrektur,die Oktoberheringe haben nicht wenige Schuppen, das ist Winterkleid.#a
> Gruß aus Kroatien #g
> Vladi


 


Kennt man in Kroatien denn überhaupt Heringe? |supergri


----------



## Theo (15. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Kennt man in Kroatien denn überhaupt Heringe? |supergri



Vielleicht die für die Zelte...


----------



## Angelprofesor (15. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> *Kennt man in Kroatien denn überhaupt Heringe?* |supergri
> 
> #h Hallo Jürgen, Heringe sind auch in Kroatien bekannt und verbreitet, unter Namen: *Haring. |znaika:*
> 
> ...


----------



## Angelprofesor (15. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Theo schrieb:


> *Vielleicht die für die Zelte...*
> 
> Hallo Theo, *die auch. |supergri*
> 
> ...


----------



## Booti (15. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Das sind ja alles tolle Antworten ;-). Jetzt weiß ich, das Hering auf Kroatisch Haring heisst, auch nicht schlecht. Interessanter wäre aber, ob man aktuell schon Fänge gemacht hat


----------



## rainzor (15. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Booti schrieb:


> Das sind ja alles tolle Antworten ;-). Jetzt weiß ich, das Hering auf Kroatisch Haring heisst, auch nicht schlecht. Interessanter wäre aber, ob man aktuell schon Fänge gemacht hat


 
Warum so ungeduldig?
Wenn du schon länger dabei wärst, wüsstest du, dass die Unterhaltung hier immer so wird wie jetzt, wenn es nichts zu berichten gibt.
Ich bin seit gestern vor Ort. Gestern ab Mittag strömender Regen, an Angeln war nicht zu denken. Heute trocken, aber sehr windig aus West.
Mittags war ich mal an der Schleuse. War auf der Meerseite der einzige. 1/2 Std. versucht, Ergebnis null. Auf der Fjordseite waren so 3-4 Leute, aber aller Eimer auch leer.
Nachmittags war ich dann am Fjord zum Stippen, Rotaugen liefen gut, aber nichts großes.
Ich konnte auch mehrere Leute mit der Spinnrute am Steg bei Nymindegab beobachten, alle ohne Erfolg.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (15. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Ich bin seit 2 Tagen in der Gegend 
Am Samstag war ich mit dem Kutter draußen ( Orca H ) und heute dann das erste mal am Fjord.
Es waren etliche Angler unterwegs aber außer ein paar vereinzelten Barschen lief nicht viel.
Etwas erstaunt war ich das ja nun fast die ganzen auf der linken Seen bis runter zum großen Parkplatz und darüber hinaus eingezäunt und Kuh/ Pferdewiesen daraus gemacht wurden.
Auf der anderen Seite muss ich sagen so hat man absolute Ruhe beim Angeln es sei denn man muss Reiß aus nehmen weil plötzlich die Herde angelaufen kommt 

Ab morgen versuche ich dann mal mit dem Boot mein Glück.
Da sollte doch einiges mehr gehen.

Zu den Heringen:
Der Verkäufer im Angelladen (Kott Frid ist das glaube ich) hinter der Schleuse meinte im Moment vereinzelt, aber im laufe bis Ende der Woche sollten es deutlich mehr werden.



Nun mal was ganz anderes:
Da ich die letzten 2 Tage viel im dunkeln in Dänemark unterwegs war drängt sich mir die Frage auf ob das fahren in Dänemark mit Fernlicht Pflicht ist auch wenn einem ein anderes Auto entgegenkommt. Wie man hier zum Teil geblendet wird ist ja nicht mehr normal.


----------



## Eggi 1 (15. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Hechtkiller2009 schrieb:


> Nun mal was ganz anderes:
> Da ich die letzten 2 Tage viel im dunkeln in Dänemark unterwegs war drängt sich mir die Frage auf ob das fahren in Dänemark mit Fernlicht Pflicht ist auch wenn einem ein anderes Auto entgegenkommt. Wie man hier zum Teil geblendet wird ist ja nicht mehr normal.


 


Pflicht im Dunkeln ist Abblendlicht, nicht Fernlicht. #t


----------



## LAC (15. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Vladi, mein posting hat dir gefallen, war lustig, dass du schon welche über ein meter gefangen hast ist klar, - das sind tiefsee heringe, die kommen nur in hvide sande vor.
Letztes jahr ist einem angler solch ein hering aus dem eimer gehüpft, ich konnte nicht schnell genug hinlaufen, leider ist ein Lkw über ihn gefahren, jedenfalls war ich erstaunt, als ich ihn mir ansah, er hatte eine breite wie eine große pizza. Da sind die schollen in hvide sande lesezeichen, so breit war der hering.

@ Booti
Glaub es mir, sie sind da, im laden kann man sie schon kaufen !

@ Hechtkiller 
wenn du geblendet wurdest vom fahrzeugen, dann waren das deutsche autos, die den kofferraum voll hatten, entweder mit bier und aldi dosen oder mit fische und strandsteine.
In dänemark ist auch abends licht pflicht  jedoch kein fernlicht.


----------



## Hombrebj2013 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Wie schaut es denn mit Plattfisch aus?
Is jemand brandungstechnisch unterwegs?
Na hoffe ab Freitag sind Heringe da


----------



## Brassenkönig (16. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Soo, habe meinen Urlaub spontan um ne Woche verlängert #6. Platten laufen ganz gut, war gestern für 2 Stunden in der Brandung unterwegs, konnte 4 schöne Platten rausholen. Leider war ich ein bisschen zu spät, nach einer Stunde wurde der Wind zunehmend stärker (Stärke 8), sodass ein kontrolliertes Fischen nicht mehr möglich war, selbst 220 er Krallen konnten sich nicht halten . Alle Bisse in der ersten Stunde, hatte sogar ne Doublette, wäre der Wind so geblieben hätte ich den Eimer vollmachen können, ging am Anfang Schlag auf Schlag. Heute ist es ein wenig ruhiger, werde heute Abend wieder nen Versuch starten#6. Ansonsten die Tage wieder reichlich auf Hecht im Fjord ,

Hering wird noch mindestens 2 Wochen dauern schätze ich, das Wasser ist noch ganz schön warm


----------



## Hombrebj2013 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Ok dank dir also auf an den Strand!
Aber hoffe die Heringe kommen auch 
Wie schaut's an den Forellen Puffs aus beißen sie?


----------



## rainzor (16. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Brassenkönig

Das hört sich ja ganz gut an.
Wo warst du denn und welchen Köder hast du genommen?

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hering wird noch mindestens 2 Wochen dauern schätze ich, das Wasser ist noch ganz schön warm [/QUOTE]


Nicht mindestens, sondern genau. Dann komme ich nach HS.
Aber bei dem warmen Wasser sollte bei etwas Ausdauer doch der eine oder andere Aal in den Eimer wandern.
Kenne zum Glück noch Ottos Geheimstellen.


----------



## Brassenkönig (16. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Ich war in Årgab, aber meiner Ansicht nach ist es vollkommen latte wo man brandelt, habe an so ziemlich allen Stränden schon gefangen, sei es Nymindegab-, Bjergeborg-, Årgab- oder Houvig-Strand. Viel wichtiger ist die richtige Wurfweite, passende Montage und das Erkennen markanter Stellen wie tiefen Bereichen, Rinnen oder Ähnliches, die Platten beißen überall#6. Manchmal hat man den Eindruck der Grund wäre regelrecht zugepflastert mit denen, gestern lief es echt gut, wäre der Wind nicht aufkommen #d. Als Köder kommt bei mir in der Nordsee nur noch Wattwurm zum Einsatz, diese komischen Seeringler fangen hier sonderbarer Weise nicht, komisch, im Kieler Raum fange ich mit denen immer ganz gut #c. Ich kann nur immer wieder sagen, überwerft die Fische nicht!!! Gestern musste ich aufgrund der starken Brandung bisschen weiter rauskeilen, näher am Ufer wäre die Montage durch die Wellen sofort an den Strand gespült worden, Wurfweite waren geschätzte 60-70 m in der 2. Rinne, sonst ist oft die erste Rinne nach 20-30 m top!!!

Wollte eigentlich nachher wieder los, aber die Nordsee ist noch sehr aufgewühlt und hat ne Mords-Brandung, da ist Angeln kaum möglich. Vielleicht beruhigt sich das ja noch, notfalls hüpfe ich später nochmal in die Watbüx und fahre an den Fjord und ziehe paar Hechte, mal gucken #6


----------



## Hombrebj2013 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Keine Heringe wäre nicht schön hoffe sie kommen noch


----------



## LAC (16. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Brassenkönig schrieb:


> Ich war in Årgab, aber meiner Ansicht nach ist es vollkommen latte wo man brandelt, habe an so ziemlich allen Stränden schon gefangen, sei es Nymindegab-, Bjergeborg-, Årgab- oder Houvig-Strand. Viel wichtiger ist die richtige Wurfweite, passende Montage und das Erkennen markanter Stellen wie tiefen Bereichen, Rinnen oder Ähnliches, die Platten beißen überall#6. Manchmal hat man den Eindruck der Grund wäre regelrecht zugepflastert mit denen, gestern lief es echt gut, wäre der Wind nicht aufkommen #d. Als Köder kommt bei mir in der Nordsee nur noch Wattwurm zum Einsatz, diese komischen Seeringler fangen hier sonderbarer Weise nicht,
> 
> Da gebe ich dir recht, nun muss man nur noch das auge haben wo diese markanten stellen sind. Mit den wattwürmern liegst du auch richtig - dann läuft alles bestens, wenn nicht so starke wellen sind.
> 
> ...


----------



## porscher (16. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ brassenkönig 
wohl dem der seinen urlaub vor ort in dänemark einfach spontan um eine woche verlängern kann. viel erfolg weiterhin und danke für die berichte!


----------



## Brassenkönig (16. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Soo, eben nochmal mit Wathose den Fjord unsicher gemacht, 3 Stunden lang sämtliche Schilfkanten abgespinnert, nichts zu holen gewesen . Echt komisch dieses Jahr mit den Fjordhechten, konnte vorherige Woche auch nur 2 Stück fangen, letztes Jahr um die Zeit lief es deutlich besser #c. Vermute mal, dass das Wasser noch zu warm ist und somit zuviel Fischbrut unterwegs ist, sodass die Hechte noch bisschen beißfaul sind, anders kann ichs mir nicht erklären#c. Etliche interessante Schilfgürtel/Krautbänke abgefischt mit Bucktail-Spinnern, Wobblern und allem was die Köderkiste hergab, war echt wie verhext, zumindest paar lütte Schniepel hätten drin sein müssen so hechtverdächtig wie es da aussah . 

Naja, kann nicht immer klappen, werde mich aber nicht entmutigen lassen und es die Tage weiter probieren, notfalls Brandung oder Forellensee #6


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Obwohl heute reichlich Wind und auch etwas Regen mit im Spiel war hats bei mir heute mit dem ersten auch Hecht geklappt.
Und die nächsten Tage folgen hoffentlich noch ein paar ;-)


----------



## porscher (16. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

wie groß war der hecht denn? auf kunstköder gefangen?


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Jürgen Breithardt
Jürgen nun machst du aber die bordies scharf, da du meine geheimstellen angeschnitten hast, deine war auch nicht schlecht, der wind stand doch richtig und die pose wurde förmlich zum hot spot getrieben - alles weitere lief doch wie am schnürchen :vik: 
Das gute war, dass wir immer die stellen getroffen haben, wir hatten ja viel freude und keine krabbenbisse - werde es nie vergessen.
Inzwischen habe ich eine neue stelle gefunden, wo es gut läuft - natürlich mit tauwurm aus dem garten. Werde noch welche buddeln, damit wir reichlich haben. Problem ist, wenn du kommst fliege ich zur biennale d.h. am 29. am 02 komme ich zurück *und am 03. ziehen wir heringe und aale raus.[/*QUOTE]



Otto, ist vorgemerkt. Denk an die Würmer. :m


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (17. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Ich habe nicht nachgemessen, aber 75cm waren es ganz sicher. 
Und der war schon ganz schön fett.
Ja, auf KöFi.


----------



## Hombrebj2013 (17. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Wo geht Uhr denn auf Aal?


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Hombrebj2013 schrieb:


> Wo geht Uhr denn auf Aal?


 


Der Zeiger geht in Richtung Fischmehlfabrik.:m


----------



## Hombrebj2013 (17. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Ok danke!
Jetzt fehlen nur die Heringe noch.....


----------



## Hombrebj2013 (17. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Bitte mal berichten wenn welche in Sicht sind!!


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Hombrebj2013 schrieb:


> Bitte mal berichten wenn welche in Sicht sind!!


 


Angelst du dann selbst, oder muß das auch noch jemand für dich machen? |kopfkrat


----------



## Floschi (17. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

War heute da und habe Heringe gesehen. Bei Super Best...


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (17. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Heute lief im Fjord nur Blech in Form von Spinnern.
Auf KöFi ging gar nix.
Sehr seltsam...


----------



## Fridjof (17. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Bin jetzt seit gut 2 Wochen in der Nähe HS.

Meine bevorzugte Angelart ist das Brandungsfischen. Ging durch die Wetterlage in den ersten Tagen bedingt, die Wassertiefe der ersten Rinne konnte noch durchs Schwimmen erkundet werden. Einfach herrlich, Baden bei 17-18° in der Nordsee.
Gefangen habe ich nicht doll, ein paar kleine Butt und einen untermassigen Dorsch, so um 37 cm. Aktuell ist die Brandung zu stark.

In HS selbst habe ich es auf Hering und Makrele versucht. Nix zu machen, die Makrelen waren schon weg und die Herbstheringe noch nicht da. Andere Angler hatten auch leere Eimer.

Vor den zahlreichen Put&Take Teichen rund um HS waren die Parkplätze gut gefüllt. 

Da stellt sich die Frage, warum es hier so relativ viel davon gibt :
Liegt es an der Anzahl der vorhandenen Angler, oder an der Kalkulation, dass früher oder später sich hier der Erfolglose seinen Fisch holen will.

3 Tage habe ich noch, um das Blatt zu wenden.

Grüsse an die HvideSande Angler

PS : Werde das mal am Hafen von Ringköping versuchen oder hinter Vestas. Gibts da einen Tipp ?


----------



## Angelprofesor (17. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Floschi schrieb:


> *War heute da und habe Heringe gesehen. Bei Super Best...*
> 
> #hHallo Floschi, gesehen und gekauft, waren sie in beislaune oder war zu kalt ???. |bla:
> 
> Gruss, Vladi#g


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (17. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Jürgen Breithardt
> Jürgen nun machst du aber die bordies scharf, da du meine geheimstellen angeschnitten hast, deine war auch nicht schlecht, der wind stand doch richtig und die pose wurde förmlich zum hot spot getrieben - alles weitere lief doch wie am schnürchen :vik:
> Das gute war, dass wir immer die stellen getroffen haben, wir hatten ja viel freude und keine krabbenbisse - werde es nie vergessen.
> Inzwischen habe ich eine neue stelle gefunden, wo es gut läuft - natürlich mit tauwurm aus dem garten. Werde noch welche buddeln, damit wir reichlich haben. Problem ist, wenn du kommst fliege ich zur biennale d.h. am 29. am 02 komme ich zurück *und am 03. ziehen wir heringe und aale raus.[/*QUOTE]
> ...



hey jürgen habe ich das richtig verstanden das du anfang oktober auch in hvidesande bist?
wir fahren in der woche auch hoch vielleicht sieht man sich ja...
olav


----------



## Brassenkönig (17. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Angestachelt von den schönen Platten vorgestern sollte es heute für mich eigentlich wieder in die Brandung gehen, aber aufgrund der starken Brandung war ein Angeln unmöglich . Also habe ich spontan umdisponiert, mir Wathose/Spinnrute geschnappt und habe am Fjord dem Esox nachgestellt. Heute waren sie richtig bissig, konnte 4 Hechte fangen, davon 2 Schniepel im 40 er Bereich und 2 ,,etwas Bessere" (56 cm und 59 cm). Leider musste ich die beiden Größeren mitnehmen, haben sich die Köder wieder wie die Bekloppten reingeballert, auf dem einen Foto kann mans gut erkennen, von dem riesengroßen Bucktail-Spinner schauen nur noch die Franzen ausm Maul . So langsam regt mich das auf, habe keinen Bock immer die Fische zu verangeln, aber naja, kann man wohl nix machen #d(außer Hecht essen |supergri). Werde es die Tage mal mit Köfi probieren um mal die größeren Hechte anzugreifen, bin gespannt :g


----------



## LAC (17. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Vladi, die bordie floschi,  bei super best gesehen hat, das ist ein ganz anderer stamm, wenn man die sieht, glaubt man es ist ein schwarn auf kleinsten raum. Im volksmund sagt man, es sei der hering der erfolgslosen, weil er keine kraft mehr hat für fluchtversuche.

@ Hechtkiller
75 cm ist doch ok für hechte im ringköbingfjord. Gratulation!

@ Jürgen, ich werde vorher noch würmer graben. Nun kommen schon die ersten anfragen, wo sind die aale, ich habe heute noch einen zucken gesehen als ich vorsichtig am körper runter schaute zu den schuhen. 
Meine neuer platz ist ja in nähe der steinschüttung auf der fjordseite - aber mit tauwurm. 
Wir bleiben telf. in verbindung. Olaf wir sehen uns doch auch - habe noch das werk für dich hier liegen.

@ Fridjof
Momenta, ist ja wirklich eine zeit, wo nicht viel läuft, da die schwarmfische, wo alle hinter her sind - entweder schon weg sind z.b. die makrele oder z.b. der hering erst noch kommt. Vereinzelt läuft sicherlich noch was - aber nicht so, wie man es gerne haben möchte bzw. kennt.
In der brandung kannst du immer angeln, wenn das wetter es zulässt - aber auch das wird nicht besser, da bald  die herbststürme kommen. Im fjord auf hecht und barsch bzw. rotaugen kannst du auch immer angeln, jedoch auch da fängt man - wie es halt so ist bei der angelei, dann und wann auch keine, da es keine schwarmfische sind, außer der barsch, jedoch nicht in den stückzahlen, wie der hering vorkommt. Wobei man ihn auch mit dem heringspaternoster gut fangen kann - und dann auch mehrere. Das ist kein scherz.
Das hier reichlich put&take anlagen sind, betrachte ich als normal, ich schätze mal 25 stück und mehr rund um den ringköbing fjord, da die landwirte halt bauernschlau sind und nur ein loch buddeln müssen und eine kasse aufstellen, dann haben sie eine neue einnahmequelle. Einfacher geht es doch nicht  mehr - das ist wie brennholz zu verkaufen - man stolpert förmlich darüber.
In diesen anlagen kann man dann für geld, auf kleinsten raum alles rausholen, was drin ist. da hat man immer chancen - wenn der betreiber vorher geld eingenommen hat.
Aber der gewinner wird immer der betreiber sein. 
Nun kenne ich einige  spezialisten, die gut fische aus diesen anlagen fangen, sie haben sich aber so weit entfernt von der normalen angelei, z.b. im fließgewässer oder see, dass sie da kaum mehr zurecht kommen. 
 Ich füttere bzw. locke sie in den anlagen mit kieselsteine, im fliessgewässer ist dann für zwei stunden ruhe angesagt. Grasser kann doch der unterschied nicht sein.
Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



olav-aus-zuff schrieb:


> hey jürgen habe ich das richtig verstanden das du anfang oktober auch in hvidesande bist?
> wir fahren in der woche auch hoch vielleicht sieht man sich ja...
> olav


 


Olav,#h

selbstverständlich treffen wir uns. Bin im ehemaligen Hotel oberhalb der Schleuse.


----------



## Hombrebj2013 (18. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Angelst du dann selbst, oder muß das auch noch jemand für dich machen? |kopfkrat



Das kann ich schon selber gut genug keine Angst aber es wäre ja gut zu wissen ob welche da sind oder?
Sonst kann man sich auf andere Sachen konzentrieren da 1 Woche ja auch nicht so lang ist!


----------



## PascalAFN (18. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Gratulation zu den ganzen guten Fischen!

War jmd von euch schon an der Hover Au?


----------



## woern1 (18. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Ja. Hatte da mal vor 3 Jahren eine Tageskarte geholt, war dort mit der Fliegenrute unterwegs.
Genaueres per PN


werner


----------



## LAC (18. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Olav; ich besuche dich heute abend über skype im wohnzimmer, mach das grüne licht an. Müssen einen termin ausmachen.
Gleich treffe ich mich florian, bordie floschie, dann schlagen wir mal richtig zu - kenne in dieser zeit wo keine fische da sind richtig gute hot spots, 40 stück werden wir wohl bekommen  nehmen was wir kriegen können.|supergri|supergri|supergri Jetzt kommt endlich unsere sternstunde -   wo wir so lange drauf gewartet haben - fünf arten werden wir sicherlich mit nach hause nehmenr


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Olav; ich besuche dich heute abend über skype im wohnzimmer, mach das grüne licht an. Müssen einen termin ausmachen.
> Gleich treffe ich mich florian, bordie floschie, dann schlagen wir mal richtig zu - kenne in dieser zeit wo keine fische da sind richtig gute hot spots, 40 stück werden wir wohl bekommen  nehmen was wir kriegen können.|supergri|supergri|supergri Jetzt kommt endlich unsere sternstunde -  wo wir so lange drauf gewartet haben -* fünf arten werden wir sicherlich mit nach hause nehmen*r


 

Otto,#h

denkt an die Öffnungszeiten. Spätestens 17 Uhr macht der Fischladen zu.:m


----------



## rainzor (18. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Olav; ich besuche dich heute abend über skype im wohnzimmer, mach das grüne licht an. Müssen einen termin ausmachen.
> Gleich treffe ich mich florian, bordie floschie, dann schlagen wir mal richtig zu - kenne in dieser zeit wo keine fische da sind richtig gute hot spots, 40 stück werden wir wohl bekommen  nehmen was wir kriegen können.|supergri|supergri|supergri Jetzt kommt endlich unsere sternstunde -  wo wir so lange drauf gewartet haben - fünf arten werden wir sicherlich mit nach hause nehmenr


 

Otto, dann klär uns doch mal auf, welche 5 Arten. Oder sollte Jürgen doch recht haben?

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Floschi (18. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Danke, Otto. War ne Hammertour! Und es waren letztendlich 7 Arten!


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Habt ihr es noch vor Ladenschluss geschaft?


----------



## Redeye01 (18. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo, liebe Hvide Sande Fans,

bin neu in diesem Board und möchte mich kurz vorstellen: ich bin 62 Jahre alt und fahre seit Anfang der 80er Jahre 1-2 mal jährlich nach Hvide Sande und Thorsminde. Unser nächster Besuch dort wird die Woche ab 15.10. sein. Wir sind dann mit dem Wohnwagen immer auf dem Campingplatz in Nr. Lyngvig.

Von der Jahreszeit her müsste es dann eigentlich mit den Herbstheringen klappen, oder? Falls nicht, bleiben ja immer noch die Forellenteiche (oder Fischgeschäft).

Gruß aus Hechthausen (heißt wirklich so)

Hubert ​


----------



## LAC (18. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Jürgen
So wie ich lese, habt ihr mich alle nicht verstanden - fischmäßig läuft doch momentan kaum etwas, das habe ich doch erwähnt, da gehe ich doch nicht ans wasser und stehe mir die beine im bauch. 
Mit florian war ich im wald und habe ihm die hot spots gezeigt, wo man förmlich über die pilze stolpert, es fluppte wie am schnürchen. Und ich habe auch nicht den mund zu voll genommen, denn wir haben mehr essbare arten eingesackt, als ich erwähnt habe. Jedenfalls hatten wir die körbe voll und es war super - habe ihm auch noch einige ameisenhaufen gezeigt von der roten waldameise(formica rufa)  die eine beachtliche grösse schon hatten, ein haufen hat eine höhe von ca 1,5 m und umfang ca 5 m  - wir haben ein filmchen gedreht. 
War nicht schlecht die tour.

Ihr müsst nicht immer an fische denken - in einer zeit wo der hering noch nicht da ist - sonst wird man verrückt, weil man nichts fängt.

@ Redeye01
Hubert, hallo und herzlich willkommen hier. Volltreffen, die zeit ist ok für hering.

Gruß  nach hechthausen


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen
> *So wie ich lese, habt ihr mich alle nicht verstanden* -
> Ihr müsst nicht immer an fische denken - in einer zeit wo der hering noch nicht da ist - sonst wird man verrückt, weil man nichts fängt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fridjof (18. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

War heute mit meiner Frau + Lotta ( unsere Hündin ) in der Husby-Klitplantage.

Pilze aller Arten, auch Pfifferlinge waren dabei. Habe sie aber lieber nicht mitgenommen, da mir nicht zu 100% sicher. Mit meinem Halbwissen möchte ich keine Familie auslöschen.


Habe es in den gergangenen Tageb an der Schleuse Richtung Fjord auf ( Seite Richtung HS ) Butt versucht. Scheint ein Vorfachgrab zu sein. Habe es nach 5 Verlusten aufgegegen.

Ein Seehund hat uns dabei beobachtet, daher galt wohl bei den Butts die Devise : Eingraben und sich ruhig verhalten!






Hoffe, dass die Nordseewogen sich etwas glätten, damit ich 2 Tage in Houvig an die Brandung kommen.

Wenn nichts beisst, habe ich hier genug Platz , um schon mal für die heimische Ostsee Würfe und Ausrüstung zu testen.

Grüsse


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (18. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Olav,#h
> 
> selbstverständlich treffen wir uns. Bin im ehemaligen Hotel oberhalb der Schleuse.



super das freut mich! wird ein schönes treffen. was ist jetzt in dem ehemaligen hotel? kann man da übernachten?


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



olav-aus-zuff schrieb:


> super das freut mich! wird ein schönes treffen. was ist jetzt in dem ehemaligen hotel? *kann man da übernachten*?


 

Morgen kommt PN. Der Steinbutt hat mich etwas benebelt.|supergri


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (18. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Morgen kommt PN. Der Steinbutt hat mich etwas benebelt.|supergri



du meinst den steinhäger....?


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



olav-aus-zuff schrieb:


> *du meinst den steinhäger....?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Definitiv nicht, das Zeugs mag ich nicht. Werde zum Treffen mal eine großzügige Probe des Bagaco mitbringen.:m
> Werden das Treffen also bei uns machen müssen.


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (18. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> olav-aus-zuff schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *du meinst den steinhäger....?[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



olav-aus-zuff schrieb:


> j.Breithardt schrieb:
> 
> 
> > aaah das sagt mir was. wir waren vor ewigen zeiten ,in den 80erg, in portugal.
> ...


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (18. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

ich durfte alles......!


----------



## Hombrebj2013 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Gibt es eigentlich auch kurze bootstouren von hvide sande aus um diese zeit?


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Hombrebj2013 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich auch kurze bootstouren von hvide sande aus um diese zeit?


 


Ich würde vor Ort beim Sandormkiosk nachfragen. Ist abhängig von der Anzahl der Mitfahrer. Lässt sich im Vorfeld schlecht sagen.


----------



## Hombrebj2013 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Ich würde vor Ort beim Sandormkiosk nachfragen. Ist abhängig von der Anzahl der Mitfahrer. Lässt sich im Vorfeld schlecht sagen.



Ok danke!
Wenn keine Heringe da sind muss man halt raus aufs Meer


----------



## Floschi (19. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Bietet die Solea jetzt auch Heringstouren an? Ansonsten kannst du ja Hechtkiller fragen, ob er dir sein Schlauchboot leiht... |kopfkrat


----------



## LAC (19. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Jürgen Breithardt

ich hoffe dein essen hat dir gemundet - hörte sich ja ganz gut an. Ich habe mir gestern eine pfanne pilze reingezogen und die anderen eingefroren. Im moment ist ja die pilzzeit, die angelzeit auf heringe kommt ja noch. Denn das momentane anglen ist ja nur schön, da man draußen in der natur sitzt , frische luft schnappt , alles versucht um einen fisch zu überlisten , man entspannt und steht doch unter spannung, da man ständig die gedanken hat, gleich beisst einer. 
Ob das nun das beste ist, muss jeder selbst entscheiden.
Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen Breithardt
> 
> ich hoffe dein essen hat dir gemundet - hörte sich ja ganz gut an. Ich habe mir gestern eine pfanne pilze reingezogen und die anderen eingefroren. Im moment ist ja die pilzzeit, die angelzeit auf heringe kommt ja noch. Denn das momentane anglen ist ja nur schön, da man draußen in der natur sitzt , frische luft schnappt , alles versucht um einen fisch zu überlisten , man entspannt und steht doch unter spannung, da man ständig die gedanken hat, gleich beisst einer.
> Ob das nun das beste ist, muss jeder selbst entscheiden.
> Gruß


 

Hallo Otto,#h

das Essen war gar nicht so übel.#6
Gibt es bei euch eigentlich auch Steinpilze? Habe im ganzen Leben noch nie einen gegessen, da sie mir auf dem Markt immer zu teuer waren und ich mich nicht zu sammeln getraut habe.
Hast du mit Olav bereits einen Termin gemacht? Würde ein Treffen bei uns vorschlagen.:m


----------



## Angelprofesor (19. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,#h
> 
> das Essen war gar nicht so übel.#6
> *Gibt es bei euch eigentlich auch Steinpilze? Habe im ganzen Leben noch nie einen gegessen,* da sie mir auf dem Markt immer zu teuer waren und *ich mich nicht zu sammeln getraut habe.*
> Hast du mit Olav bereits einen Termin gemacht? Würde ein Treffen bei uns vorschlagen.:m


 
Hallo Jürgen,
|kopfkrat *Steinpilze !!!* bei Otto gibt es nur Fusspilz, sei froh das du noch keine gegessen hast, darum lebst du noch. :k
*Alle Pilze sind essbar, aber einige nur einmal !.*


----------



## Floschi (19. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Ich muss euch gestehen, dass der Alte mit Bart gestern sogar den schönsten Steinpilz der Tour gefunden hat. Davon allein hatte er ne komplette Mahlzeit. 
@ Jürgen: Steinpilze sind echt lecker. Vielleicht nimmt Otto dich ja mit in den Wald.

Aber um beim Thema Fische zu bleiben, werde gleich mal nach Vejers und mich mit ner Buttlöffelmontage versuchen...


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Floschi schrieb:


> Ich muss euch gestehen, dass der Alte mit Bart gestern sogar den schönsten Steinpilz der Tour gefunden hat. Davon allein hatte er ne komplette Mahlzeit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hmmm, Hechtmäßig läufts die letzten beiden Tage irgendwie nicht so  dolle. Vielleicht liegts auch daran das ich allein heute 6 vergeigt  habe, warum auch immer
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Aber  wenn man so mit dem Böötchen  auf dem Wasser schaukelt, die Nordsee im  Hintergrund rauschen hört und man sich die Sonne so auf den Pelz  scheinen lässt wird das Angeln ja fast zur Nebensache. Der Sonnenbrand spricht für sich |supergri|supergri|supergri
Dänemark ist doch einfach der Hammer. Genießen und Entspannen... Was braucht man mehr.
Und wenns mit den Fischen nicht klappt schau ich halt nach einer süßen Dänin


----------



## Floschi (19. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Jürgen: Ist er nun von der NSA ferngesteuert? Das macht mir Angst. Er hat mir übrigens eure knallermässigen Aalstellen gezeigt. Hätte nie gedacht, dass da was geht |kopfkrat


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Floschi schrieb:


> @ Jürgen: Ist er nun von der NSA ferngesteuert? Das macht mir Angst.* Er hat mir übrigens eure knallermässigen Aalstellen gezeigt.* Hätte nie gedacht, dass da was geht |kopfkrat


 

Bist du sicher, dass es auch unsere richtigen Stellen waren?
Meine beste Stelle kennt auch Otto nicht.
Alle bisher dort gefangenen Aale hatten zwischen 400 und knapp 1200 Gramm.


----------



## LAC (19. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Jürgen @ Vladi @ Florian
Nun gebt ihr es mir aber richtig, das tut ja weh. :q
Das ist nicht schön und ich stehe kurz vor dem weinen:vik:
Vladi postet ich hätte fußpilz, er wusste nicht, dass ich in meine schuhe eine richtige pilzkultur angelegt habe, nun brauche ich keine einlagen mehr kaufen und kaum einer hört mich z.b. wenn ich ans wasser gehe oder einen im arsch trete. Ich gehe nicht, ich schwimme förmlich in den schuhen - das war immer schon meine stärke :q:q bin halt ein kampfschwimmer.
Jürgen, ich nehme dich gerne mal mit in den wald um pilze zu sammeln, der steinpilz kommt ja nicht oft vor, etwa wie der wolfsbarsch, jedoch kenne ich stellen wo der wolfsbarsch und der steinpilz vorkommt.  - ist das nicht herrlich.
Jürgen, nicht seit dem man mir den GPS eingebaut hat, finde ich pilze schon als jugenlicher, hatte ich immer glück, da ich eine beborene wünschelrute bin, bei pilze, fische und frauen schlägt sie sofort an, das ist eine geile sache und da finde ich heute noch den kleinsten pilz im tiefsten busch. 
So ist halt der alte mit dem bart - ich erschrecke mich selbst oft, was mir so alles noch in den händen fällt. Das fängt vom gebiss an und endet bei einer gräte oder haarlocke zwischen den zähnen auf. 
Zurück zum angeln , als florian bei mir war und ich machte die garagentür auf, da sah er zum ersten mal meine angelruten, nun besitze ich mehrere, die alle geschichte geschrieben haben.  Er verstand die welt nicht  mehr und er meinte ich sollte mal ein foto davon machen und dieses hier ins board setzen. Das würde für gesprächsstoff sorgen. Da hat er recht z.b. schütze ich meine korkhandgriffe mit fischschuppen, andere machen daraus eine wissenschaft., die werden geschliffen und poliert, dass man sie nicht mehr anfassen darf mit fischfinger.


@Hechtkiller,
hast du denn noch das schlauboot was ich mal vor jahren gesehen habe. Hattet ihr damals nicht ein loch im boot - ich entsinne mich noch schwach - etwas war defekt.
Läuft denn gar nichts im unteren ausläufer, wo ich damals den wagen von euch aus dem schlamm gezogen habe - werde es nie vergessen - war eine gewagte sache. Ich habe mehrmals dort schon welche rausgezogen - gefährlich, da man es nicht sieht. Dort ist ja heute alles eingezäunt. 

Wenn nichts läuft, schau ruhig mal zu einer netten dänin, aber steig vorher aus dem boot und fahre einige kilometer z.b. nach esbjerg.
Nicht das du sagst- von weitem - mensch was sieht die toll aus und wenn du näher kommst, siehst du den euter von einer kuh. Damit will ich sagen, dass am holmslandklitt  mehr kühe sich aufhalten als frauen. Ich wollte erst posten nur kühe - aber diese ist gemein - da sind bildhübsche junge mädels drunter, sagen die einheimischen.
Wobei schon früher die fischer in nymindegab sich im sommer immer mädels geholt haben - sie tanzten nur einen sommer - es waren saison mädchen mit begnadeten händen, die mit den fischern zusammen  dort gelebt haben. Sie wurden ködermädchen genannt - übersetzt esemädchen -  daher der name esehütten, wo sie zusammen gelebt haben und immer ein fischgeruch war. Fotos sind im fischereimuseum zu sehen sowie im museum in nymindegab. 

Wusstes du, dass in vejers eine disco ist? Es ist das haus vor dem strandhotel, dort wo die eisdiele ist. Sie ist im keller und es soll die größte an der westküste sein, ich war zweimal dort und habe mir die hübschen mädels angesehen. Dort sind oft veranstaltungen u.a. auch miss vejers wahlen . In der hochsaison kommen dann allen jungen mädels vom campingplatz mit ihren gurkenbeine und werden dort zur miss vejers gekrönt, Vorsicht ist jedoch geboten, denn dort sind auch sehr viele dänische jungs - militärjungs - die auch einen schuß mal machen wollen, damit sie mal eine krone zu fall legen.
Egal was du machst, ich wünsche dir immer glück.

Nachsatz: Jürgen, ich habe florian nur etwas von unseren aalstellen erzählt aber nicht gezeigt


----------



## Michael_05er (20. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> Jürgen, nicht seit dem man mir den GPS eingebaut hat, finde ich pilze schon als jugenlicher, hatte ich immer glück, da ich eine beborene wünschelrute bin, bei pilze, fische und frauen schlägt sie sofort an, das ist eine geile sache und *da finde ich heute noch den kleinsten pilz im tiefsten busch.*


Wenn ich das so lese hab ich die Befürchtung, dass Du noch ganz andere Probleme als Fußpilz bekommen könntest


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (20. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Ja, damals war da mal was . Das war ne interessante Geschichte. 
Das Schlauchboot von damals hat ausgedient. Das jetztige ist auch nochmal ein ganzes Stück kleiner. Aber man kann es allein ganz gut händeln. Und damit komm ich auch durch die schmale Durchfahrt von einem See zum anderen in Nymindegab wo die Kanus liegen.
Gestern habe ich mich auch das erste mal richtig schön im Kraut festgefahren in dem 2 Ausläufer(Schafsweide) oben kurz vor der Kurve. Da muss man echt auspassen. Das ist da oben richtig zugewuchert im Wasser.
 Zum Glück ists bis zum Ufer nicht weit. Und mit Schwimmweste fühlt man sich da auch gleich etwas sicherer.
 Ich habe mich gestern Abend noch mit einem Deutschen unterhalten die auch schon seit einigen Jahren hier waren und er meinte das das Wasser eventuell noch etwas zu warm gewesen sein könnte.
Die vorletzte Woche lief bei Ihnen auch gar nix. Das fing wohl erst diese Woche an. Und falls gar nichts geht versuche ich es im Fjord auf Barsch. Das klappt ja meistens. Von solchen Barschen kann man in Deutschland nur noch träumen.
Aber ich mach mir da auch keinen Stress mehr. Einfach nur genießen. 

Da werde ich mal schauen wo es mich Abends mal hin verschlägt.
Danke für die zahlreichen Tipps. :m
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal am Wasser. Ich habe ja noch ne Woche.
Zu den Pilzen: Wenn ich morgens so ans Wasser fahre sieht man die letzten Tage an jedem Waldrand mindestens ein Auto stehen. 
Das ist ja wohl nen größerer Kampf als um die Fische.


----------



## Brassenkönig (20. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Soo, der Urlaub neigt sich langsam dem Ende entgegen, letzter Tag heute, werde es nachher nochmal mit Köfi auf Hecht probieren, vielleicht gibts nochmal ne fette Hechtdame als Abschluss#6. War eben nochmal am Fjord bisschen mit Drop Shot unterwegs, ordentlich Barsch gefangen, hat Laune gemacht. Ansonsten kann ich mich fischmäßig die 2 Wochen nicht beklagen, Fänge waren ganz solide. Barsche bis 45 cm, zumindest ab dieser Woche ordentlich Hecht (wenn auch nur bis in den 60 er Bereich), dicke Forellen und nen erfolgreichen Tag in der Brandung. Dass das Wasser noch zu warm ist vermute ich auch, gerade letzte Woche war das Spinnfischen im Fjord doch recht zäh, mittlerweile schon deutlich mehr Bisse. Werde heute Abend nochmal berichten #6


----------



## Yupii (20. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Guten Tag allerseits,
ich werde nach längerer Abstinenz nächstes Jahr im April eine Woche in der Nähe von HS verbringen.Da ich eine Hochseeangeltour plane, wollte ich mal nachfragen, ob jemand in diesem Jahr mit der MS Solea die 10- oder 14-Stunden-Tour mitgemacht hat. Die Berichte ( dei vorwiegend negativen )hier im AB sind ja schon älter.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (20. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Was ist eigendlich in Dänemark los ??:c
Wollten eigendlich nach HS wie jedes Jahr ,aber mit Hund.

Habe Berichte gelesen ,das Hunde zwangs eingeschläfert werden.
Unser Hund (Labrador) steht zwar nicht auf der Liste ,kann aber trotzdem umgebracht werden.|bigeyes

Ich denke das wars mit Dänemark.
Ob das dem Tourismus nützt ??? Eher nicht


----------



## porscher (20. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

ich finde die regelung in dänemark bezüglich der hunde super! Aber das ist ein Thema für sich und gehört nicht hierher!


----------



## Brassenkönig (20. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Heute ist mir nochmal ein schöner Urlaubsabschluss gelungen, hab 2 Hechte im Fjord erwischt, einer um die 60 und einer mit 74 cm, beide auf Köfi. Unterwegs noch Boardie Rainzor getroffen und nett geschnackt, hoffe, dass er auch noch den einen oder anderen Esox überlisten konnte :m. Morgen gehts leider wieder gen Heimat, wünsche allen, die noch bisschen bleiben oder noch kommen viel Petri Heil und nen schönen Urlaub. Für mich gehts nächstes Jahr standardgemäß wieder hoch, freu mich jetzt schon #6


----------



## Pit der Barsch (20. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



porscher schrieb:


> ich finde die regelung in dänemark bezüglich der hunde super! Aber das ist ein Thema für sich und gehört nicht hierher!



Das seh ich anders !
Ich bin nicht der einzige Angler mit Hund der Jahre lang nach Dänemark zum Angeln und zum Urlaub gefahren ist.


----------



## porscher (20. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

du kannst das sehen wie du willst. ich halte von hunden nicht viel...


----------



## Fridjof (20. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



porscher schrieb:


> ich finde die regelung in dänemark bezüglich der hunde super! Aber das ist ein Thema für sich und gehört nicht hierher!


 

Da viele Angler einen Hund haben, kann man schon hier etwas dazu schreiben!

Unsere Labradorhündin Lotta wurde nicht gleich erschossen, sondern hat sich hier 3 Wochen pudelwohl gefühlt.

Begleitet Herrchen gerne zum Angeln. Gab nur zur wenig Fisch an der Brandung.

Das Thema Hunde und DK wird meiner Meinung nach nicht sachlich geführt. OK, als Besitzer eines Pitbulls würde ich DK meiden.

Wir kommen wieder, mit Hund.

Grüsse
Fridjof


----------



## Pit der Barsch (20. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



porscher schrieb:


> du kannst das sehen wie du willst. ich halte von hunden nicht viel...



Naja so sind sie  halt #d wenn Du keine Ahnung hast,bzw kein Interesse hast an Hunden dann kannste dir doch dein Komentar sparen,der ist soooo ueber wie ein Loch im Kopf.


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



porscher schrieb:


> du kannst das sehen wie du willst. ich halte von hunden nicht viel...


 

Aber auch die lieben die große Freiheit.:m


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Was ist eigendlich in Dänemark los ??:c
> Wollten eigendlich nach HS wie jedes Jahr ,aber mit Hund.
> 
> Habe Berichte gelesen ,das Hunde zwangs eingeschläfert werden.
> ...


 

Das kann ihm in Deutschland auch passieren, wenn er nicht beaufsichtigt wird.


----------



## rainzor (20. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Brassenkönig schrieb:


> Unterwegs noch Boardie Rainzor getroffen und nett geschnackt, hoffe, dass er auch noch den einen oder anderen Esox überlisten konnte :m.


 
Jupp, hat geklappt. Genau 80 cm und echt schwer. Gefangen auf 5cm Rotauge. Hab' es erst mit größeren Köfis versucht, aber darauf wollten sie nicht.

Komm' gut nach Hause. So ein Urlaub ist doch immer zu kurz.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## porscher (20. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

dickes petri auch von mir! ein 80-er fjord-hecht ist schon eine ansage!


----------



## Hombrebj2013 (20. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

So noch 4 stunden dann gehts los nach hvide sande!!!
Hoffe die Heringe kommen noch....


----------



## rainzor (20. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



porscher schrieb:


> dickes petri auch von mir! ein 80-er fjord-hecht ist schon eine ansage!


 
Vielen Dank, der hat auch ordentlich Rabatz gemacht. Hätte es fast noch ins Schilf geschafft. Mich hat nur gewundert, daß er auf einen so kleinen Köfi eingestiegen ist. 

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



rainzor schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, der hat auch ordentlich Rabatz gemacht. Hätte es fast noch ins Schilf geschafft. Mich hat nur gewundert, daß er auf einen so kleinen Köfi eingestiegen ist.
> 
> Gruß
> Rainer


 


Auf was sollte er denn auch beissen, wenn du so geizig bist?#c


----------



## LAC (21. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Pit der Barsch

Pit, ich gebe dir recht, die deutschen medien berichten viel über das neue dän. hundegesetz. Es wird sogar richtig aufgeblasen, was nicht alles passieren kann, das ist ganz normal, da es mediengeil ist, da sie mit diesen aufgeblasenen berichten, eine große zielgruppe ansprechen. Ich gehe sogar noch etwas tiefer, rein psychologisch - es geht hier um die "kinder" dieser zielgruppe. Das ist das höchste, was man ansprechen kann - es sind volltreffer! Denn durch diese neg. berichterstattung  - was nicht alles passieren kann, bis zur tötung eines hundes - rücken sie sich außerdem noch, selbst ins positive licht.

Zum glück beherrsche ich die deutsche sprache, kann auch zwischen den zeilen lesen und oft durchleuchte ich es auch von der psychologisch seite. Nun kann ich auch dänisch und ich wundere mich, dass die deutschen medien, nicht über die entstehung diese gesetzes berichtet haben. Das ist doch ganz wichtig, denn ein gesetz fällt ja nicht einfach vom himmel - das ist auch keine schnapsidee, das hat schon einen grund. 
Darüber wurde nicht berichtet, da sie dann neg. karten gehabt hätten.
.
Nun berichte ich darüber - kurz und kanpp -  damit jeder die entstehungsgeschichte dieses gesetzes kennt.

Im vorfeld d.h. bevor dieses gesetz entstanden ist, sind mehrere personen in dk von hunde angefallen wordenu.a. auch mit todesfolge. Ein Kind wurden förmlich zerrissen. Einige dieser angriffe passierten am strand von hunde, die die hundehalter (meistens touristen) nicht angeleint hatten. Darüber hat sich die bevölkerung aufgeregt, berechtigt und grob gesagt: hier muss was passieren. Der staat griff ein und das endprodukt wurde geboren -eine erweiterung des hundegesetz, wo etwa 15 hunderassen von betroffen sind. 
Mehr ist das nicht, wenn man sich jetzt danach richtet, kann nichts mehr passieren, da man es wörtlich: im griff hat.

Pit, du kannst ohne weiteres mit deinen hund - er zählt nicht zu den rassen - nach dänemark kommen und ihn am strand laufen lassen -natürlich angeleint, sonst könnte er ja überfahren werden. z. b. am strand in vejers um nur einen strand zu nennen - denn diese befahrbaren strände sind öffentliche strassen. 
Ich will ja nicht hoffen, dass durch diese zeilen jetzt bei den jägern eine neue sportart ausbricht - dann wird nicht scharf geschossen sondern scharf gefahren - man kann nie wissen.

Pit, nun denken einige der alte kerl hat nicht mehr alle tassen  im schrank und ist ein hundehasser. Da täuschen sie sich gewaltig, denn ich bin mit hunde förmlich groß geworden d.h. über 30 jahre hatte ich hunde, kenne mich ein wenig aus und bin u.a. ein naturschützer ersten ranges. Ich liebe tiere, aber nicht so, dass ich mich erst wohl fühle, wenn ich im hundezwinger mir mein bett stelle - ich habe noch menschliche züge, trotz das tierische was ich liebe.  
Es ist nicht dass gesetz was falsch ist, einige hundebesitzer passt es einfach nicht, sie sehen es anders, ihr hund kann frei laufen, der macht sowas böses nicht. Muss er auch nicht, das böse macht der andere.

Jetzt suchen sich einige ein neues urlaubsland oder bleiben zuhause. Ich hoffe du verlässt nicht dänemark. All die Vorteile, die man hier hat z.b. kann man hier 100 km und mehr am strand mit hunde spazieren gehen - kostenlos. Auch sind die parkplätze kostenlos. In deutschland geht dieses nicht, da wird förmlich wegezoll genommen. Feiner (nach kaiserlicher art) ausgedrückt: kurtaxe 
An hundebesitzer hat man in deutschland jedoch gedacht und extra ein eingezäuntes bzw. markiertes gebiet am strand geschaffen, wo sie sich frei entfalten können.
Das ist doch ein fortschritt - zwar begrenzt, wenn jetzt noch die hundehalter - nach conrad lorenz art - ihre lieblinge das lesen beibringen würden, dann bleiben sie alle im getto und es kann nichts passieren, außer dass über die hunde sich auch noch die herrchen anfallen - dieses ist dann aber nicht schlimm, da es nur ein familienstreit ist.


----------



## heitzer (21. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Ich kann die Dänen gut verstehen. Vorweggesagt sei, dass ich auch seit 31 Jahren eigene Hunde habe und sehr gern mag und vorher in der Familie auch schon mit welchen aufgewachsen bin.

Das Problem sind nach meiner Analyse die Hundehalter und nicht die Hunde. Ganz viele sträflich limitierte und ignorante Halter haben gefährliche Hunde ohne mit diesen umgehen zu können und ohne das Recht der Mitmenschen zu achten, unbehelligt und unverletzt zu bleiben. Da entstehen lebensgefährliche Dominanzprobleme indem der Hund das Alphatier wird und Menschen nach Belieben beißt. 

Letztes Jahr habe ich als Hundeliebhaber bei einer Kundin einen Hund gestreichelt und der wollte mich killen. Er ist mir an die Gurgel gesprungen und wenn ich nicht noch reflexartig weggezogen hätte, wäre ich wahrscheinlich draufgegangen. So hat er "nur" meine Oberlippe mit dem Reißzahn teppichmessermäßig durchtrennt und oben und unten in den Kiefer gebissen, unten 2 cm neben der Halsschlagader. Und was macht die Halterin? Ich wäre ja selber schuld, dass ich so leichtsinnig wäre, mich dem Tier zu nähern. Sah die Versicherung auch so...

Also habe ich die Schnauze gestrichen voll von fremden, unkontrollierten Kötern, die eine lebensgefährliche Bedrohung sind. Dass meine beiden Hunde an der Leine bereits mehrfach von anderen großen Hunden angefallen wurden sei ebenfalls erwähnt.

Also kann ich den dänischen Gesetzgeber verstehen und möchte auch nicht beim Spazierengehen oder Brandungsangeln von fremden Hunden behelligt werden. Ungerecht ist es natürlich gegenüber der Mehrheit der Hundehalter, die ihre Tiere dominieren und kontrollieren und deren Hunde harmlos sind. Man sollte die Schwachmaten und Dummköpfe unter den Hundehaltern identifizieren und ihnen konsequent, vor allem in Deutschland, die Tiere wegnehmen. Das passiert aber nicht, also wehren sich die Dänen zurecht.
LG Dirk


----------



## rainzor (21. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

heitzer, in den meisten Punkten gebe ich dir absolut Recht. Aber in einem Punkt muss ich dir widersprechen. Hier in Dänemark ist es nicht die Minderheit, sondern die absolute Mehrheit der deutschen Hundehalter, die sich total ignorant und asozial verhält. Am Strand herrscht nun mal ein Leinenzwang vom 1.4. - 30.9.. Und wie viele halten sich daran? Ich schätze mal 0 - 1%. Da ist es dann auch egal, ob ich meinen Hund im Griff habe, oder ob er total harmlos ist. 
Und ich höre jetzt schon das Geschrei der Hundehalter, wenn die Dänen endlich mal mit Kontrollen anfangen und Bußgelder kassieren.
Man könnte jetzt noch so einige Beispiele nennen, aus den ganz klar hervorgeht, dass die Hundehalter selbst Schuld an den Gesetzesverschärfungen. 

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## heitzer (21. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Wenn es so wäre, daß alle Hundehalter ihre Tiere im Griff haben und frei laufen lassen können, wären keine Verbote notwendig. Die Mehrzahl der Hundehalter hat ihre Tiere im Griff und kann diese gefahrlos frei laufen lassen. Zu dieser Mehrheit zähle ich auch. 

Wenn man nun nach Dänemark in den Urlaub fährt, möchte man zusammen mit seinem Tier die Freiheit und Weite am Strand genießen und möchte den Hund frei laufen lassen. Das wäre auch kein Problem, wenn nicht diese asoziale Minderheit wäre, die ihre Hunde nicht im Griff hat und diese trotzdem frei laufen läßt. 

Der Lösungsansatz ist also wie bereits gepostet nicht in von den Meisten subjektiv als ungerecht(fertigt) empfundenen Verboten für Alle zu suchen, sondern in der Identifizierung und Maßregelung der benannten Minderheit. Da das aber wegen der Weite der Landschaft in Dänemark nicht funktioniert, müßte m.E. hier in Deutschland diesbezüglich konsequent vorgegangen werden. 

Ich lasse meine Hunde lieber zuhause, schade.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## porscher (21. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

hört auf mit dieser hunde-diskussion hier. das ist hier fehl am platz!


----------



## Angelprofesor (21. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



porscher schrieb:


> *hört auf mit dieser hunde-diskussion hier. das ist hier fehl am platz*!


 
|bigeyes *Mein Papagei hat Hundealergie.!* Hachi |muahah:




_Tanygnathus lucionensis_


----------



## rainzor (21. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



porscher schrieb:


> hört auf mit dieser hunde-diskussion hier. das ist hier fehl am platz!


 

Grundsätzlich hast du je Recht, aber leider gibt es z. Zt. hier nichts anderes zu schreiben.
Heute wollten nicht mal die Köderfische so richtig beißen.
Und auf Barsch ging gar nichts.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (21. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

also sagen wir mal so.. ich fahre 15 nach dk.. 12 davon mit hund.. nächstes jahr leider nicht mehr mit hund ..weil er vor einer woche über die regenbogen brücke gegangen ist(ruhe in frieden mein dicker)...  diese diskussion ist absolut überflüssig.  hält man sich an bestimmte regeln..  hat man als hundehalter nix zu befürchten.. hier in de muss man sich auch an die regeln halten.. ..  und ich habe noch keinen fall in hvidesande oder nähere umgebung  gehört wo der hund genommen und erschossen wurde.. zumindestens nicht selber.wen ihr euch mal ein wenig damit befasst ,  ist die dänische regierung dabei dieses gesetzt wieder zu entschärfen..  und @ rainzor.. man darf nicht alle über einen kamm scheren.. damit kann man sich richtig die finger verbrennen. 

 ich für meinen fall finde das die dänen sehr tierlieb sind.. zuumindestens die meisten..  an jeden laden hast du trinknapf stehen..   das finde mal hier in deutschland..  das ende vom fazit ist.. halt dich an die regeln und alle werden glücklich.. und es ist alles so wie bisher.


----------



## Floschi (21. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Diese Hundediskussion nervt nur noch. Egal in welchem Forum, die Hundelobby macht Stimmung. Mir als Vater eines kleinen Kindes ist es nur Recht, wenn Hunde an die Leine müssen, denn ich kann nicht sofort einschätzen, ob das Tier gefährlich ist oder nicht. Und ich habe schon einige Male erleben müssen, dass meine Bedenken nicht akzeptiert werden... Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich als Kind schlechte Erfahrungen mit einem Hund machen musste.


----------



## rainzor (21. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Forellenkiler schrieb:


> @ rainzor.. man darf nicht alle über einen kamm scheren.. damit kann man sich richtig die finger verbrennen.


 
Mach' ich doch auch gar nicht. Aber ich bin z. Zt. vor Ort. Wir haben noch nicht den 30.9. und wenn man an den Strand geht, ist ein angeleinter Hund wirklich die große Ausnahme.
Es ist auch nicht so, dass ich mich persönlich belästigt fühle durch die Hunde. Aber ich stehe auf dem Standpunkt, dass ich, wenn ich als Gast (Tourist) in ein fremdes Land komme, habe ich mich an die dort geltenden Gesetze/ Vorschriften zu halten.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Angelprofesor (21. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



rainzor schrieb:


> Mach' ich doch auch gar nicht. Aber ich bin z. Zt. vor Ort. Wir haben noch nicht den 30.9. und wenn man an den Strand geht, ist ein angeleinter Hund wirklich die große Ausnahme.
> Es ist auch nicht so, dass ich mich persönlich belästigt fühle durch die Hunde. *Aber ich stehe auf dem Standpunkt, dass ich, wenn ich als Gast (Tourist) in ein fremdes Land komme, habe ich mich an die dort geltenden Gesetze/ Vorschriften zu halten.*
> 
> Gruß
> Rainer


 
#hHallo Reiner, das ist SUPER Standpunkt und bleibe dabei. Ich rede aus erfahrung, ueber 40 Jahren habe ich in Ausland gelebt und ueber 30 Jahren war ich Gast in DK. 
*Mein fazit:* Erwarte fon Gastgeber nicht mehr als du bereit bist zu geben. #g

Gruß aus Kroatien
Kpt. Vladi


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

*in fazit:* Erwarte fon Gastgeber nicht mehr als du bereit bist zu geben. #g

Gruß aus Kroatien
Kpt. Vladi[/QUOTE]



Vladi,alter Partisan #h

kann dir nur Recht geben. :m Wenn jemand im Ausland die Regeln missachtet, dann wird er zu Hause auch keine andere Einstellung an den Tag legen. #q


----------



## Angelprofesor (21. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Jürgen,

:k Leider, das sind eben genau die, die sich aufregen aber nicht bereit sind sich anzupassen und nach Regeln des Gastlandes zu leben. #q

Gruß aus Kroatien
Kpt. Vladi


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Rainzor treffen Wir uns täglich am Fjord? oder fast? :vik:

Nachdem heute morgen ein kleiner 55er eingestiegen ist ging mal lange gar nix.
Als ich dann heute Abend am 2 Ausläufer bei Nymindegab stand und gerade einpacken wollte so gegen 19:30, verschwand die Hechtpose genau in diesem Moment...
 Ich dachte, wunderbar, das wird dann doch noch ein Happy End...
Und ich gab Ihm reichlich Schnur und  Er zog und zog und zog.
Nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit und dem bangen  Blick zur Rolle auf der es immer weniger Schnur wurde dachte ich mir irgendwann:Alles oder nix 
Bügel uind Bremse zu, Voll angeschlagen...
Und weg war Er. Wie so oft die letzten Tage. Die Pose stand am anderen Ende vom See, knappe 50m Gezogen, der Köderfisch war wiedermal weg. Und kein Fisch in Sicht :q:q:q.
Nachdem die Rute dann im hohen Bogen durch die Landschaft flog, dachte ich mir auch nur, Gut das hier der  Boden so weich ist .
Aber was solls. 
Einfach genießen und morgen gehts dann wieder mit dem Schlauchboot los. Sonne tanken und chillen.
Ich habe ja noch ne Woche um den Meterhecht der da unterwegs ist mal zu sehen.:q
Ich liebe Dänemark trotzdem. Auch wenn ich mir langsam denke es mit dem Angeln besser zu lassen. Es gibt ja noch die Dänischen Frauen.

By the Way: Die Zander vom Steg bei Nymindegab werden langsam größer. Heute war schon einer von 10cm dabei. Vllt geht da ja noch was


----------



## LAC (21. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Ich verstehe die ganzen hundebesitzer nicht, die sich aufregen. Es passiert doch gar nichts mit ihren hunden in dänemark, wenn sie angeleint sind. Die sich hier aufregen, haben die denn alle kampfhunde oder kämpfen die für den freilauf ihrer hunde. 
Nun kann man die hundehaltung in der heutigen zeit nicht mit der in meiner jugendzeit vergleichen - es hat sich gewaltig etwas verändert.
Ich frage mich oft, stehe ich noch richtig im leben. 
Denn was ich erlebe, das ist unvorstellbar, da ich wöchentlich mich mit andere tiere d.h. hunde anfreunden muss - oft spreche ich in der woche mit fünf hundebesitzer, jeder liebt sein tier und ich höre interessante geschichten. In der nächsten woche kommen neue - außer kampfhunde hatten wir schon alle rassen hier, einige die werden gar nicht angemeldet, die springen auf einmal aus der handtasche und keffen dich so an, das sie beim bellen abheben und fast umfallen - solch ein "Hasso" liebe ich. Klatscht man in die hände, sucht sein frauchen ihn eine stunde, da er nicht schusssicher ist. Andere dagegen die bellen nicht die schnuppern überall und setzen duftmarken dass im umkreis wo sie sich aufgehalten haben, der gärtner alles neu bepflanzen muss, weil ihr urin so stark ist. 
Auch angriffe habe ich schon erlebt, weil sich zwei hundehalter unterhalten haben, die tiere sich jedoch nicht unterhalten konnten - die kämpften, das ging dann soweit bis ein hundehalter gebissen wurde vom fremden hund. Das ist alles normal und einige rekeln sich im kuhdung und dürfen trotzdem bei frauchen vom eis lecken. Und wenn er was falsche gemacht hat z.b. er springt ins bett, dann sagt frauchen laut, nun komm mal sofort runter, das macht du doch sonst nicht. 
Da hat sie recht, denn er kommt erst dann, wenn frauchen schon drin liegt. Das ist auch ok und ein guter ersatz und besser als wenn sie pillen schlucken Alles normal, andere haben gestrickte schuhe an und andere ein halstuch mit den deutschlandfarben. Selbst tätowierte habe ich schon gesehen, was ja der hammer ist
Und eine der mir was von seinem hund erzählte, habe ich belanglos gefragt, hast du zwei hunde? Da sagt er wie kommst du da drauf, da gab ich als antwort, weil du deinen stall auf hast und dein hund schaut raus.
Sie sind im rausch - petri heil kann ich nur sagen.

All diese ist ja ok, wenn sie damit glücklich werden.
Viel wichtiger ist, dass sehr oft hunde gebissen werden, weil sie frei rumlaufen und in den dünengürtel sehr viel kreuzottern sind. Sie sind nicht gefährlich für den menschen, obwohl sie ein sehr starkes gift haben wie die cobra, aber nur ganz wenig abgeben und ihren kopf nur wenige zentimeter hoch heben können. Wenn diese passiert, dass ein Hund gebissen wird, sollte man sofort einen tierarzt aufsuchen, denn dann fängt das große zucken an und es kann sein, dass er es nicht überlebt. Eine tierklinik ist in nr. nebel am kreisverkehr.


----------



## rainzor (22. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@Hechtkiller

Du hast mein vollstes Mitgefühl. Gerade wenn sowieso wenig geht, ist so etwas besonders ärgerlich.

Ich hab' gestern Nachmittag nur noch ein bisschen gestippt und bin dann weg vom Wasser. War mir zu windig aus der falschen Richtung. Und beißen wollten sie auch nicht richtig.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## LAC (22. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Hechtkiller2009
 Es ist oft verteufelt, die angelei im fjord, wenn du mit dem boot bis zum ende fährst, wo es nicht mehr weiter geht, dort wo die straße beginnt, die du jedoch mit dem schlauchboot nicht erreichen kannst, durch den schilfgürtel. Ich habe dort mit dem kanu  schon probleme. Ich hoffe du kennst diese stelle, da kommt im letzten abschnitt nochmal eine tiefere stelle, die sich am linken ufer entlang zieht - die alte fahrrinne.
Dort hab ich mal innerhalb weniger minuten mehrere hechte gelandet auf kustfische, sie bissen wie verrückt selbst auf kunstfische, die noch ein krautfahne von fast ein meter hatten. 
Ein anders mal war ich dort, da habe ich nur kraut gezogen.
Wenn die hechte beißen, schnappen sie - grob gesagt - auch auf eine cola dose. 
Etwa 3o m südlich der brücke ist auf der rechten seite (westseite) immer eine große krautbank, sie verändert sich immer etwas, je nach wind. Die linke seite (landseite) unterhalb der brücke ist ja eine große flache bucht. Zwischen dieser flachen Zone und der krautbank ist förmlich ein graben d.h. eine freie stelle, oft habe ich mir die hechte aus dieser krautbank geholt, da sie dort stehen und nur warten, daß ein fisch vor der krautbank schwimmt um ihn zu schnappen.
Versuch es dort mal,
Wobei du - durch dein boot - alle guten stellen sicherlich kennst.
Jedoch ist es oft verteufelt - auch am besten platz - das macht die angelei ja so spannend.


----------



## heitzer (22. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> :k Leider, das sind eben genau die, die sich aufregen aber nicht bereit sind sich anzupassen und nach Regeln des Gastlandes zu leben. #q
> 
> ...


 
Hast Du Dich 1991/95 auch an die Regeln Deines Gastlandes Kroatien angepaßt? In einem Rechtsstaat ist es immer erlaubt, Regeln und Gesetze infrage zu stellen. Ob das in ein Angelforum gehört, ist eine andere Sache.
Mal drüber nachdenken!
Gruß aus der Lüneburger Heide, Dirk


----------



## Floschi (22. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@Heitzer: Hör mal bitte auf mit dieser ätzenden Polemik. Das was in Kroatien damals abging hatte nichts mit einem Rechtsstaat zu tun. Und wenn dir die dänischen Gesetze nicht passen, dann fahr nach Alaska oder nach Absurdistan, mir egal, aber lass uns hier weiterhin in Frieden leben. DANKE!

@Alle: Angeln in Vejers ist bei mir auch nicht von Erfolg gekrönt.  Eine untermassige Scholle. Mit Buttlöffelmontage und Krabben.


----------



## LAC (22. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



heitzer schrieb:


> Hast Du Dich 1991/95 auch an die Regeln Deines Gastlandes Kroatien angepaßt? In einem Rechtsstaat ist es immer erlaubt, Regeln und Gesetze infrage zu stellen. Ob das in ein Angelforum gehört, ist eine andere Sache.
> Mal drüber nachdenken!
> Gruß aus der Lüneburger Heide, Dirk


 

Heizer, nun muss ich aber mal mein freund Vladi schützen, da ich ihn kenne. Der hat zwar in zadar sein kapitänspatent gemacht aber in der zeit ein forschungsschiff bewegt und sich in den nördlichen gewässern z.b. um alska aufgehalten und gutes für die umwelt getan.
Das hat nichts mit den auseinandersetzungen des ehemaligen vielvölkerstaat jugoslawien zu tun bzw. mit dem dän. hunde gesetzen. 

Ich gebe dir recht, in einem rechtsstaat ist es immer erlaubt, regeln und gesetze in frage zu stellen.
Aber doch kein deutscher hundehalter, der kann sich zwar gedanken machen, aber nichts dran rütteln, er muss die dän. gesetze akzeptieren.
Sie halten sich einfach nicht an die gesetze - sonst hätten alle - um bei der angelei zu bleiben- den staatl. fischereischein in der tasche um in dänemark die angelei zu betreiben. Haben sie auch nicht.
Sie machen dass, was sie für richtig halten - diese freiheit ist einfach herrlich und wollen einige nicht missen


----------



## Brassenkönig (22. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



rainzor schrieb:


> Jupp, hat geklappt. Genau 80 cm und echt schwer. Gefangen auf 5cm Rotauge. Hab' es erst mit größeren Köfis versucht, aber darauf wollten sie nicht.
> 
> Komm' gut nach Hause. So ein Urlaub ist doch immer zu kurz.
> 
> ...



Petri, hat ja doch noch geklappt :m. Bei meinem 74 er Esox war es ähnlich, der war ordentlich kompakt, hatte gut Gewicht. Hat jedoch auf nen recht großen Köfi gebissen, das Rotauge hatte bestimmt 15 cm, hat aber auch 3 Anläufe gebraucht um ihn zu schlucken, zum Glück hing er nur ganz vorne und konnte releast werden, der Lütte ebenso#6. Bin gut in der Heimat angekommen gestern, da sagst du was, leide jetzt schon wieder am DK-Entzug :c

@Hechtkiller

Mein Beileid, hatte letztes Jahr ein ähnliches Erlebnis im Fjord, da ist mir ein Riesenvieh, geschätzte 110 + kurz vorm Ufer  abgerissen, hätte ihn schon fast mit der Hand landen können, selten so nen Hechtmonster gesehen, mein Rumgefluche hast wohl noch bis nach Esbjerg gehört . Sind schon dicke Brummer drin, wünsch dir jedenfalls noch viel Petri, sowohl bei den Hechten als auch bei den Däninnen #6#6. In Ringkøbing ist übrigens auch ne Disco, waren dort letztes Jahr mal als Männerurlaub mit Kollegen anstand, wobei es schon eher Richtung Bar geht, war jedenfalls ganz nett, die dänischen Mädels auch #6. Bin nur meist rein zum Fischen oben und alleine fehlt mir die Motivation Feiern zu gehen, wobei man meistens doch recht schnell mit wem ins Gespräch kommt, so als kleiner  Tipp am Rande :m

Du sprichst von Zandern am Steg bei Nymindegab? Sind das sicher Zander? Hab noch nie einen im Fjord gefangen oder gehört, dass dort welche vorkommen, aber man lernt ja nie aus


----------



## porscher (22. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

zander im ringköbing-fjord?


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Evtl. zugewanderte Zander aus der Skjern? #c


----------



## rainzor (22. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hechtkiller ist noch am Fjord, hab' eben sein Auto gesehen.
Aber er hat mir auch schon von seinen 2 Zandern erzählt. Beide zwar recht klein, aber nach seiner Aussage mit Sicherheit Zander.
Ich habe dieses Jahr auch schon 3 Brassen im Fjord gefangen, obwohl es die hier eigentlich auch nicht geben soll. Und in den letzten 30 Jahren war hier auch noch nie einer bei mir am Haken.
Wäre ja nicht schlecht, wenn es mehr Vielfalt beim Angeln geben sollte, besonders Zander wären ja echt interessant. 

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## LAC (22. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Jürgen, im fischereikataster sind keine zander aufgeführt. Ich habe auch noch keine gesehen im südlichen Fjord - es kann jedoch sein, wie du es erwähnst, dass sie aus den nördlichen auen wie skjern und hover stammen. Bachforellen habe ich auch schon gefangen an den esehäusern, das ist ja auch kein bachforellen gebiet.
Gruß

Hallo Rainer, ich würde es auch begrüßen, wenn zander oder auch brassen, sich langsam wohlfühlen im fjord. Denn momentan kann man ja nur grob gesagt auf drei fischarten dort angeln, hecht, barsch und rotauge. Den held - eine schnäpelart kann man auch angeln, aber der springt ja auch nicht wie man will am haken.
Gruß


----------



## rainzor (22. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Otto,

ich fange noch 3 Arten mehr. Das sind Rotfedern (echt schöne Tiere, goldene Grundfärbung und leuchtend rote Flossen) und die Kollegen Hänger und Abriss.|supergri|supergri|supergri Die beiden müssen allerdings riesig sein, habe noch keinen landen können.#q#q#q

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Angelprofesor (22. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

:b





heitzer schrieb:


> *(1.)* *Hast Du Dich 1991/95 auch an die Regeln Deines Gastlandes Kroatien angepaßt?* *In einem Rechtsstaat ist es immer erlaubt, Regeln und Gesetze infrage zu stellen.* *(2.)* *Ob das in ein Angelforum gehört, ist eine andere Sache.*
> *Mal drüber nachdenken!*
> Gruß aus der Lüneburger Heide, Dirk


 
Hallo heitzer, 
*1.* Antwort auf deine Frage, *ja und nicht nur ab 1991 / 95 sondern Immer, *mein Gastland war meine 2. Heimat - *Deutschland* und nicht wie du es darstellst - Kroatien. Ich bin in Kroatien geboren und das wars.

*2.*Mit der Frage ist auch Antwort gegeben. - "*Mal drüber nachdenken!" :b*

Gruß aus Kroatien 
Kpt. Vladi


----------



## Angelprofesor (22. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> Heizer, nun muss ich aber mal mein freund Vladi schützen, da ich ihn kenne. *Der hat zwar in zadar sein kapitänspatent gemacht aber in der zeit ein forschungsschiff bewegt und sich in den nördlichen gewässern z.b. um alska aufgehalten und gutes für die umwelt getan.*
> Das hat nichts mit den auseinandersetzungen des ehemaligen vielvölkerstaat jugoslawien zu tun bzw. mit dem dän. hunde gesetzen.
> 
> *Ich gebe dir recht, in einem rechtsstaat ist es immer erlaubt, regeln und gesetze in frage zu stellen.*
> ...


 
Hallo Otto mein Freund, und restliche Gemeinde, um wieder frieden zu finden und bei der angelei zu bleiben, *bitte ich die Hundehalter fuer sich separat tema zu starten.* 
Ja ich bin in Kroatien geboren und dort meine Akademie beendet,aber gesamte Arbeitsleben auserhalb Heimat gelebt, gerade weil die Politik in mein leben nicht passte. Es ist klare sache das man sich an die gesetze halten muss.
Ich denke das der Bordie heitzer Birnen mit Apfel vermischt hat, und erwaehnt Kroatien aber DDR liegt ihn am Herzen.

Otto, danke fuer dein Schütz und ab jetzt ist schluss mit Hundehalter, Hundegesetze und Politik, wir sind Angler und damit Petri.

Vladi #g#a#:


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (22. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Ich bin fest davon überzeugt das es Zander sind.Bei solch kleinen Kandidaten ist das ja manchmal so ne Sache.
 Falls ich noch einen der Kandidaten fange hebe ich Ihn mal für Rainzor auf. Wir sehen uns ja eigentlich täglich ;-)
Zu allem Übel habe ich heute auch noch Anker und Kescher im ersten See bei Nymindegab verloren.( Kescher hab ich wieder gefunden).
Deswegen musste das Schlauchboot heute mal ruhen.
Aber das war mal ne ganz nette Erfahrung. Ich hab ein paar mal nen 20g Spinner in silber vorm Schilf her gezogen und den ein oder anderen kleinen 50er gefangen die alle wieder schwimmen.
Die nächsten Tage werde ich mal gezielter auf der Fjordseite schleppen. Da war heute auch den ganzen Tag ein Däne mit nem kleinen Schlauchboot/Bellyboot unterwegs.

Aber ich muss mal was anderes loswerden. 
Angler an sich sind ja schon iwie Schweine! Heute morgen hat einer am Steg bei Nymindegab am Steg große Rotaugen und Barsche gefangen...
Dann  mit nem Handtuch den Haken raus gemacht, lebendig in den Eimer, und die Fische sind dann mehr oder weniger krepiert. Alle die noch nicht Tot waren wurden dann, soweit ich das richtig gesehen habe, lebendig ausgenommen.
Ich könnte mich aber auch über mich selbst ärgern das ich den Mund nicht aufgemacht habe. Warum auch immer. Ich weiß es nicht.
Warum sind Angler so braun?
Ob das die Heringsangler in HV sind, Angler wie Du und ich am Fjord, am Forellenpuff oder am See zu Hause vor der Haustür...
Jeder 2 der mir über den weg lief und dem ich sagte das der Hecht auf KöFi biss fragte zuerst: Lebend oder Tot?
Ich finde das sollte viel strenger kontrolliert und reglementiert werden.
Wenn Fische schreien  könnten würden doch 90% der Angler mit dem Hobby aufhören. Da hat die Natur wohl leider etwas vergessen...
Wenn man so darüber nachdenkt ist der Mensch doch ein richtiges A...loch.
Ich möchte mich davon nicht freisprechen schon so den ein oder anderen Fehler selbst gemacht zu haben.
Aber irgendwie muss man das doch ändern können?
Mit dem Angeln aufzuhören sehe ich aber nicht als Lösung.

@ LAC Bist Du in nächster Zeit mal am Fjord oder so das man sich vllt mal sieht? ;-)


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Hechtkiller2009 schrieb:


> Ich bin fest davon überzeugt das es Zander sind.Bei solch kleinen Kandidaten ist das ja manchmal so ne Sache.
> 
> 
> Fühl doch einfach ob Zähnchen da sind, dann ist die Sache doch klar.:m


----------



## porscher (22. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

oder mach mal ein bild von der vermeintlichen kleinen zandern und stell es hier rein. es gibt hier so einige experten die uns dann aufklären, ob es tatsächlich kleine zander sind!


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (22. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

ich werd mal nen foto machen wenns nochmal klappt ;-)


----------



## rainzor (22. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Aber womit sollte man denn einen Zander verwechseln.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (22. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Ich weiß es nicht. 
Aber man lernt ja nie aus.
Er hatte auf jeden Fall diese Rückenflosse wie Zander/Barsch haben nd war ziemlich dunkel bis bräunlich im oberen Bereich.
Falls ich nochmal einen erwische gibts nen Foto


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



rainzor schrieb:


> Aber womit sollte man denn einen Zander verwechseln.
> 
> Gruß
> Rainer


 

Da müßte man schon ganz schön unbedarft sein.:m


----------



## LAC (23. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo,
ja, womit kann man einen kleinen 10 cm zader verwechseln, mit jedem fisch, wenn man sie nicht kennt.
Ich erwähnte mal hier im thread, dass ich zwei angler in hvide sande getroffen habe, die einen kleinen dorsch gefangen hatten, Er war auch 10 cm groß und einer sagte, dass könnte ein dorsch sein, da sagte der andere: spinnst du, die sind doch viel größer.
Gut dass er das gesagt hat, sonst hätte er den kleinen dorsch bestimmt mitgenommen, weil dorsche ja gut schmecken sollen.
So kann´s laufen, damit will ich nicht sagen, dass hechtkiller falsch liegt, es kann sein dass sich zander inzwischen dort angesiedelt haben.
Wobei im fischkataster sie nicht aufgeführt sind - ist jedoch inzwischen schon einige jahre alt.
@Hechtkiller
ich habe momentan ein 18std tag d.h. kaum zeit, auf einen sprung könnte es klappen, werde aber nicht angeln. Geht nur in den nächsten drei tagen, sende dir eine pn.
@ Rainzor
Rainer, natürlich wird dort auch das unechte rotauge, _(Scardinius erythrophthalmus_) die rotfeder gefangen, :q 
ich könnte schnell 15 Fischarten und mehr aufzählen, die im fjord vorkommen - gefangen werden jedoch meisten von den anglern, weissfische, barsche und hechte.
Hab mal schnell von unserer webseite die arten kopiert - ist jedoch ein altes fangergebnis.






Fischarten 1987 Ringkøbing Fjord:

Flussneunauge
Hering
Sprotte
Stint
Sandaal
Dorsch
Forelle
Bachforelle
Plötze
Aal
Aalmulte
Flunder
Neunauge
Hecht
Seezunge
Petri Heil !


----------



## ORKA1977 (23. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Hechtkiller2009 schrieb:


> Ich weiß es nicht.
> Aber man lernt ja nie aus.
> Er hatte auf jeden Fall diese Rückenflosse wie Zander/Barsch haben nd war ziemlich dunkel bis bräunlich im oberen Bereich.
> Falls ich nochmal einen erwische gibts nen Foto



Beschreibung passt zum Kaulbarsch,der wird max.25 cm groß.


----------



## Brassenkönig (23. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Tippe auch eher auf Kaulis, die habe ich auch schon im Fjord gefangen. Der südliche Bereich des Fjordes ist eher ein klassisches Hechtgewässer, ausgedehnte Schilfgürtel, viel Bewuchs und recht klares Wasser, da hätte der Zander klar das Nachsehen und wäre dem Hecht unterlegen, eine Koexistenz der beiden Räuber ist somit relativ unwahrscheinlich 

Interessant, dass mittlerweile zunehmend vereinzelt Brassen im Fjord gefangen werden, habe auch oft im Fjord klassisch gefeedert und ausschließlich dicke Rotaugen sowie beim Matchen schöne Rotfedern gefangen, jedoch noch nie einen Brassen . Mich würde es allerdings nicht wundern, wenn sich dort allmählich Brassen ansiedeln würden, nährstoffreich genug sollte der Fjord ja sein, Brackwasser können die auch ab, also warum sollen die über Laich am Gefieder von Wasservögeln oder über Zuflüsse nicht reinkommen ;+. Hat mich sowieso schon gewundert, warum diese sonst allgegenwärtige Fischart nicht im Fjord anzutreffen ist, wäre ja ne willkommene Abwechslung, schön Feedern auf dicke Klodeckelbrassen im Fjord #6


----------



## Angelprofesor (23. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



ORKA1977 schrieb:


> Beschreibung passt zum Kaulbarsch,der wird max.25 cm groß.


 
#h Hallo Orka 1977, 

da ich mehr mit Meeresbiologie vertraut bin aber einiges auch über Süswasserfische gelesen habe liegt dein vermutung nah.

Der *Kaulbarsch* (_Gymnocephalus cernua_) ist ein in mittel- und osteuropäischen Flüssen und der Ostsee verbreiteter Brack- und Süßwasserfisch aus der Familie der Echten Barsche (Percidae).

*Verbreitung*

Er kommt in Europa nördlich der Pyrenäen (in West- und Mittelfrankreich ausgesetzt) und der Alpen in Flüssen, die in die Nordsee, Ostsee, das Weiße Meer, in die Barentssee, in das Schwarze und das Kaspische Meer münden, sowie in Seen im Einzugsgebiet dieser Flüsse vor. Außerdem lebt er in England (nicht in Schottland und Wales) und in Sibirien in Flüssen die ins nördliche Polarmeer münden (östlich bis Kolyma). Er fehlt auf dem Balkan südlich der Donau und in Westnorwegen, ist aber auch im Brackwasser der Ostsee zu Hause. In die nordamerikanischen Großen Seen wurde der Kaulbarsch vom Menschen eingeführt .

*Merkmale*

Der Kaulbarsch erreicht für gewöhnlich eine Länge von 12 bis 15 cm, die Maximallänge liegt bei 25 cm, das Maximalgewicht bei 400 g. Sein Körper ist etwas hochrückig, die Körperhöhe beträgt 24 bis 27 % der Standardlänge, und mit Kammschuppen bedeckt. Die Maulspalte ist so lang wie der Durchmesser der Augen oder etwas kürzer. Der Kiemendeckel trägt einen langen, kräftigen Stachel, der Vorkiemendeckel mehrere kurze Stacheln. An der Unterseite des Kopfes befinden sich flache runde Schleimguben, die zusätzlich zum Seitenlinienorgan Bewegungsreize wahrnehmen können. Im Unterschied zum Flussbarsch (_Perca fluviatilis_) ist beim Kaulbarsch die Rückenflosse ungeteilt. Die Anzahl der Wirbel liegt bei 35 bis 36. Kaulbarsche sind von olivbräunlicher bis graugrüner Farbe und mit dunklen unregelmäßigen Flecken bedeckt, die Flanken sind gelblich. Die Brust schimmert rötlich, die Bauchseite ist weißlich oder hellgrün.

Siehe Wikipedia

Stachelflosser (Acanthopterygii)
Barschverwandte (Percomorpha)
_Ordnung:_Barschartige (Perciformes)
_Familie:_Echte Barsche (Percidae)
_Gattung:__Gymnocephalus_



Gruss Grüß aus Kroatien #g
Vladi


----------



## rainzor (23. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hechtkiller schrieb aber dunkle Färbung, ich kenn Kaulbarsche eigentlich nur mit recht heller Farbe. Auch habe ich hier im Fjord noch keinen Kauli gefangen.
Wie ich schon schrieb, waren das in diesem Jahr auch die erste Brassen hier im Fjord. Alle recht klein. Das Bild ist vom Sommer, aber auch ich hoffe natürlich auf deutlich größere.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Angelprofesor (23. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



rainzor schrieb:


> *Hechtkiller schrieb aber dunkle Färbung, ich kenn Kaulbarsche eigentlich nur mit recht heller Farbe. Auch habe ich hier im Fjord noch keinen Kauli gefangen.*
> Wie ich schon schrieb, waren das in diesem Jahr auch die erste Brassen hier im Fjord. Alle recht klein. Das Bild ist vom Sommer, aber auch ich hoffe natürlich auf deutlich größere.
> 
> Gruß
> Rainer


 
#hHallo Reiner, ich werde hier nicht behaupten aber den Beschreibung liegt es nah.

Kaulbarsche sind von olivbräunlicher bis graugrüner Farbe und mit dunklen unregelmäßigen Flecken bedeckt, die Flanken sind gelblich. Die Brust schimmert rötlich, die Bauchseite ist weißlich oder hellgrün. #g


Gruß,
Vladi


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hat jemand Ahnung, wieviel die Gefrierfächer bei Kött (Sandormkiosk) pro Woche kosten?


----------



## rainzor (23. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

200DKK pro Woche + 250DKK Schlüsselpfand.

http://www.kottfritid.dk/de/kott/gefrierfach.asp


Gruß
Rainer


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



rainzor schrieb:


> 200DKK pro Woche + 250DKK Schlüsselpfand.
> 
> http://www.kottfritid.dk/de/kott/gefrierfach.asp
> 
> ...


 


Danke, hätte ich auch drauf kommen können. :m


----------



## rainzor (23. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Dann hätten wir hier ja gar nichts mehr zu schreiben.
Angeln fällt heute kompl. aus. Wind wird immer mehr, auf dem Fjord gibt es schon eine echte Brandung.

Waren heute ein bisschen Hirsche beobachten. Ist immer wieder faszinierend. Auf dem Weg dorthin lag ein toter Dachs am Straßenrand.  Sind ja echt große Tiere.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## raf (23. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Konnte schon jemand ein paar Herbstheringe sichten bzw fangen ?

LG


----------



## LAC (24. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



rainzor schrieb:


> Dann hätten wir hier ja gar nichts mehr zu schreiben.
> Angeln fällt heute kompl. aus. Wind wird immer mehr, auf dem Fjord gibt es schon eine echte Brandung.
> 
> Waren heute ein bisschen Hirsche beobachten. Ist immer wieder faszinierend. Auf dem Weg dorthin lag ein toter Dachs am Straßenrand. Sind ja echt große Tiere.
> ...


 
Rainer, jetzt beginnt ja die brunftzeit. Hast du sie dir in der nähe der borsmose kirche angesehen. 
Bei uns in vejers stehen sie im winter auf der terrasse.

Die rufe der einzelnen hirsche sind in stimmhöhe und stimmfärbung so charakteristisch, dass an ihnen die einzelnen tiere unterschieden werden können.

Dieses charakteristische besitzen die menschen ja auch: z.b. wenn ich Rooooobert höre, werde ich ganz kribbelig und kann dir sagen was läuft.

Gruß


----------



## rainzor (24. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Otto,

ja, war in der Nähe von Borsmose Kirche. Waren drei Gruppen mit jeweils einem Hirsch, der seine Weiber bewacht hat. 
Der wind stand recht ungünstig, so dass man das Röhren eher schlecht hören konnte.
An dieser Stelle kann man ja eigentlich das ganze Jahr Rotwild beobachten. Jetzt ist es allerdings am interessantesten.

Im Sommer konnten wir eine Gruppe Damwild in Blavand beobachten. Die haben auf dem Grundstück eines Ferienhauses direkt an der Grenze zum Schießplatz gegrast.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## LAC (24. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



rainzor schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,
> 
> .......das ganze Jahr Rotwild beobachten. Jetzt ist es allerdings am interessantesten.
> 
> ...


 

Rainer, damwild habe ich bis jetzt nur in ho gesehen, in der nähe des golfplatzes, sie waren jedoch eingezäunt. Habe mal kurz gegoggelt, und eine eintragung gefunden.

Ein toller Platz
5.0 von 5 SternenBewertet am 1. September 2012
Der Golfplatz gehört mit zu den interessantesten Plätzen, die wir bespielt haben. Sehr abwechslungsreich! Dazu nette Menschen und teilweise Tiere (Damwild) auf dem Platz.

Könnte sein, dass sie die freiheit gesucht haben und angst vor den golfbällen hatten und jetzt im militärgebiet vor den kanonen in oxbøl  rumlaufen. Eine verbesserung, da dort nicht jeden tag geschossen wird.

Jedenfalls fühlt sich das rotwild dort pudelwohl.
Über den heimischen rotwildbestand sind sich die wildbiologen nicht ganz einig. Eine anzahl von 5.000 (offiziell) bis 10.000 individuen wird genannt, die im staatlichem waldbezirk oxbøl leben, der aus den dünenpflanzungen nymindegab und blåbjerg besteht und sich über ein areal von insgesamt 16.000 ha erstreckt. 
Dänemarks größter bestand an rotwild, lebt hier.






Gruß hast wohl Pilze suchen wollen.


----------



## rainzor (24. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Wie gesagt, war in Blavant. Gleich das 1. oder 2. Haus nach dem Schießplatz.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Redeye01 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo zusammen,

@ Otto: herzlichen Dank für Deinen Willkommensgruß!

So langsam beginnt jetzt die Vorfreude auf den Herbsturlaub und in 3 Wochen läuft das Wohnwagengespann wieder gen Norden (also HS).
Habe heute festgestellt, dass ich wohl noch eine neue Rolle ordern muß. Anfang August bin ich mit meinem Sohn noch auf einer Makrelenausfahrt gewesen. Allerdings nicht von Hvide Sande, sondern von Büsum aus. Wir hatten gut gefangen: zusammen ca. 160 Makrelen. Allerdings hatten wir auch ordentlich Materialverschleiß: 2 Rollen (alles bekannte Marken) defekt, vom weggeflogenen Feststellknopf der Kurbel bis zum Abbruch der Schnurbügelhalterung war alles dabei. Leider gibt sich ja kein Gerätehändler mehr mit einer Ersatzteilbeschaffung ab, da man heutzutage ja schon ordentliche Angelrollen mit zig Kugellagern für ca. 20-30 EUR neu erhält. Eigentlich schade, aber die Wegwerfgesellschaft läßt grüßen. Anfang der 80er Jahre ist mir mal an einer DAM-Rolle (darf man hier Marken sagen?) der Rollenfuß glatt abgebrochen. Mein damaliges Angelzubehörgeschäft hat mir das komplette Mittelteil mit dem Fuß zu einem erschwinglichen Preis neu bestellt, ich habe es selbst eingebaut und die Rolle habe ich immer noch! 

Okay, diese Zeiten sind wohl vorbei! Auf alle Fälle werde ich einen Bericht über den Urlaub + Fang nach meiner Rückkehr schreiben (so ca. 24.10.2013).

Gruß aus Hechthausen|wavey:

Hubert


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Danke für das spontane Treffen gestern abend Otto,
das war sehr interessant #6

Heute gabs dann bei reichlich Wind noch nen netten Hecht ausm Fjord beim Schleppen.
Das werde ich die Tage nochmal öfters testen.
Auch wenn Wind und Wellen heute morgen sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig waren :q:q:q


----------



## LAC (25. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Redeye01
Hubert, da kann ich auch ein lied von singen betreffend  instandsetzung bzw. nachbestellung, service usw.
Ich habe eine sehr teure shimano rute, da ist mir die spitze abgebrochen, dann wollte ich ein neues oberteil kaufen, das machten sie nicht - ich sollte sie einstampfen und mir eine neue kaufen, sagte mir der verkäufer. 
Nun kenne ich über mein freund jürgen breithardt den inhaber eines angelladens in solingen, einer von der alten schule, ein profi, der hat mir die rute dann repariert - ist super geworden. 
Vor 40 jahre habe ich nur mit dam rollen geangelt, die waren robust und du konntest alles bekommen - heute geht das nicht mehr. Interessant ist jedoch, dass bei uns ein gast war, de für sein kind eine angelrolle gekauft hat, die beim drehen farbiges licht macht - eine kirmesrolle förmlich - die ging defekt, da hat er sie reklamiert und er bekam eine neu rolle kostenlos zugeschickt. Unvorstellbar aber wahr.
Anfang der 70er jahre, habe ich mir eine Doxa Searambler taucheruhr gekauft, war damals das beste - bis 300 m tiefe - was auf dem markt war, kostete damals um die 900 DM, nach mehreren jahren, habe ich sie eingeschickt, mit der bitte, gegen rechnung, mir die eingravierten zahlen am außenring für die auftauchzeit, erneut mit leuchtfarbe phosphor und leuchtmittel tritium zu füllen, damit ich sie in der tiefe besser sehen kann - das wurde gemacht auch noch durchgescheckt und gereinigt - und mir kostenlos mit einem netten Brief aus der schweiz zurück geschickt.
Ich war überrascht und habe einen freundl. dankesbrief zurück geschickt. 
Vor etwa vier Wochen habe ich mit der firma  Doxa schweiz, - neuer inhaber - ein telefonat geführt, wollte ein neues doxa metallarmband haben -  da darf ich gar nicht dran denken, wie das Gespräch lief - förmlich abgewimmelt hat man mich. Jetzt habe ich ein anderes metallband dran. Dieser oldtimer ist immer noch da und kostet heute 2.400 euro. Die zeiten ändern sich, die Qualität ist ja auch nicht mehr so gut, es werden ja bei nicht lebenswichtigen sachen, bewusst schwachstellen eingebaut, damit das ding nach einer gewissen zeit verreckt. Ich hab mir einen schraubenzieher set gekauft, den habe ich nur scharf angeschaut, da konnte ich den schraubenzieher als propeller nehmen - etwas übertrieben, aber so verdreht er sich nach 6 schrauben. 

@ Hechtkiller2009
nicht zu danken - war ganz nett und lustig, hat mir gefallen. Ich habe ein schock bekommen - es war ja schon 3 Uhr - wie die zeit vergangen ist.
Gruß


----------



## Michael_05er (25. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Redeye01 schrieb:


> vom weggeflogenen Feststellknopf der Kurbel bis zum Abbruch der Schnurbügelhalterung war alles dabei. Leider gibt sich ja kein Gerätehändler mehr mit einer Ersatzteilbeschaffung ab,


Ich habe zumindest einen solchen Feststellknopf samt Schraube bei Bode Angelgeraete für 1,5 Euro ersetzt und eingebaut bekommen. Man kann also noch Glück haben, versuch es mal!
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ LAC Ja, die Zeit veging wie im Flug 



Ich hab mal ne andere Frage. Bei Nymindegab an dem kleinen See hab ich heute 2 Dänen getroffen die dort am angeln waren. 
Sie hatten ordentliche Barsche, Rotaugen und auch eine Brasse im Kescher.
Einer sprach ganz gut Deutsch.
Als wir dann auf das Thema Hecht zu sprechen kamen empfiel er mir einen See nahe Norre Nebel.
Wenn man aus Richtung Nymindegab kommt, dann an der Statoil links Richtung Tarm fährt kommt ja rechts erst der Golfplatz mit kleinem See, und dann nach ca. 1-2 km auf der linken Seite der Forellenpuff und genau rechts davon ein richtig schön gelegener See an dem man seiner Meinung nach richtig ordentliche Hechte fängt.
(an der einen Seite des Sees ist so eine Landwirtschaftsfirma)
Allerdings sieht mir der See stark nach Privatbesitz aus?! Man kommt auch von der anderen Seite direkt an den See ran, da stehen 3 Wohnhäuser.
Kennt jemand diesen See von Euch und weiß ob man da angeln darf?!
Eventuell auch mit Boot?!:vik:


----------



## Angelprofesor (25. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

#h Hallo Hechtkiller,
Ich glaube das der Otto der richtige Ansprechspartner ist er kent die ecke wie eigene Westentasche. #g

Gruss aus Kroatien
Vladi


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Ja, sollte er ganz sicher wissen ;-)
Bis zu Ihm sinds von da aus nur ein paar Kilometer |supergri


----------



## LAC (25. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Hechtkiller,
Du meinst den minigolfplatz - nicht golfplatz
Von nr. nebel die strasse nach tarm, da will man eine neue siedlung auf der rechten seite bauen, zwei, drei häuser stehen schon dort auch ein see wurde dort angelgt. Zwei km weiter etwa kommt auf der linken seite ein put&take see, rechte hand ist ein großer see mit einer kleinen insel - liegt traumhaft. Von der anderen seite kann man dort hin fahren oder einfach die strasse vor super brusen nehmen, dann kommt man automatisch dort hin.
Dieser see ist im privatbesitz und die angler, die dir gesagt haben, dass da dicke hechte drin sind, dass kann sein, aber dort ist angeln verboten, ich habe dort auch schilder gesehen.
Es ist interessant, denn ich wunderte mich, dass dort vor zwei tagen ein auto am see stand - habe noch nie eins dort gesehen, waren wohl die beiden angler, denn einige kennen keine grenzen. 
Wenn du unbedingt noch einen hecht fangen willst, schenke ich dir einen - er ist bei uns im gewässer, kannst ihn rausholen, oft sieht man ihn sogar im wasser stehen.


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (25. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Danke für das Angebot. 
Aber ich bin zufrieden mit meinen Fängen. Mehr als das sogar.
Darum ging es mir auch gar nicht.
Wir kamen halt nur so ins Gespräch und da erzählten Sie das mit diesem See.
Und da es echt ein richtig schöner See ist wollte ich einfach mal nachfragen.


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (26. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Auf zum letzten Angeltag, heute wird nochmal auf dem Fjord geschleppt.
Vielleicht ist mir ja doch noch ein Meterhecht vergönnt 

Allen anderen Petri


----------



## Angelprofesor (26. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Hechtkiller2009 schrieb:


> *Auf zum letzten Angeltag, heute wird nochmal auf dem Fjord geschleppt.*
> *Vielleicht ist mir ja doch noch ein Meterhecht vergönnt*
> 
> Allen anderen Petri


 
#h Na den bin ich gespannt auf dein Bericht Heuteabend. #: #g

Petri #6

Gruss aus Kroatien,
Vladi


----------



## rainzor (26. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

So, *der* Hering ist da. Und ich hab' *ihn* gefangen. Satte 30mm lang und der einzige.

Aber sonst ist die Tierwelt hier wieder recht aktiv. Eben an der Schleuse (Nordseite) tobte ein Wiesel in der Gegen herum. Leider wieder keine Kamera dabei. Und die erste Robbe schwimmt auch wieder in der Strömung.
Gestern hatten wir einen Habicht auf dem Rasen vor dem Haus, hatte sich einen Vogel gefangen und rupfte gerade die Federn ab. Auch da wieder keine Kamera griffbereit.

Auch unser Urlaub geht langsam zu Ende. Heute absolutes Traumwetter, strahlend blauer Himmel und windstill.
Werde nachher nochmal mein Glück am Fjord versuchen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (26. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

2 Wochen Dänemark sind nun fast vorüber und ich muss sagen es war der absolute Hammer.
Auch wenn der erhoffte Meterhecht nicht dabei gab es schon einige sehenswerte und Barsche ging eigentlich auch immer.

Dafür habe ich viele nette neue Leute kennengelernt:

@ Otto, das wiederholen wir bei Gelegenheit mal |supergri

@ Rainzor, man sieht sich bestimmt nochmal

@ Kingfisher und seine Freundin, das war heute richtig gut am Fjord, war schön Euch kennenzulernen,  auch wenns vielleicht das ein oder andere Bierchen zuviel war für mich |supergri
Vielen Dank auch nochmal an Deine Freundin das Sie mir da die Vogelreste entfernt hat. Das war mir echt etwas zu eklig :m

Ich wünsche Euch allen noch nen schönen Urlaub und ne gute Heimreise und allen anderen Dicke Fische :m
Und vielleicht gibts ja auch noch nen Hering dieses Jahr für den ein oder anderen


----------



## rainzor (26. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Ich war noch mal mit kleinem Gufi am Fjord. Barsch läuft wie Hölle. 13 Stück, davon 8 um 30cm und noch so einige Fehlbisse.

Danach noch nett mit Hechtkiller unterhalten, vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal wieder in der Gegend.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## King_Fisher (27. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

So, bei uns ist die Woche leider auch schon wieder vorbei... Hat mal wieder Spass gemacht ausgiebig (und erfolgreich) zu angeln und nette Leute kennenzulernen...
@ Hechtkiller: war echt ne lustige Veranstaltung am Fjord... wobei ich den Rest des Tages danach auch nur noch auf Sparflamme lief 
Hoffe, du bist gut nach Hause gekommen und danke nochmal für den Tip mit dem Barsch-Hotspot :m
Vielleicht trifft man sich ja die nächsten Jahre noch mal wieder...
Bis dahin


----------



## LAC (27. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ rainzor

Rainer, das ist doch schön zu lesen - 13 stück, davon 8 über 30 cm. Gratulation ! 
Ich war heute nochmal im wald und habe 5 kg pilze gepflückt - schöne große steinpilze, noch größere als unsere, aber auch andere. Nun bist du doch ein pilzkenner ersten ranges, ich mache mir sorgen, denn nach dem verzehr habe ich hier im board viel gelesen. Jetzt beim schreiben muss ich lachen und bekomme tränen in den augen und ich mache mir ernsthaft gedanken, welcher giftpilz es sein könnte. Hast du da ahnung von |supergri Er ist hier im wald.
Ich habe keinen fliegenpilz gepflückt und ihn mir zubereitet, dass ich fliege und lache - das mache ich nicht.


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> @ rainzor
> 
> Rainer, das ist doch schön zu lesen - 13 stück, davon 8 über 30 cm. Gratulation !
> Ich war heute nochmal im wald und habe 5 kg* pilze gepflückt - schöne große steinpilze,* noch größere als unsere, aber auch andere. Nun bist du doch ein pilzkenner ersten ranges, ich mache mir sorgen, denn nach dem verzehr habe ich hier im board viel gelesen. Jetzt beim schreiben muss ich lachen und bekomme tränen in den augen und ich mache mir ernsthaft gedanken, welcher giftpilz es sein könnte. Hast du da ahnung von |supergri Er ist hier im wald.
> Ich habe keinen fliegenpilz gepflückt und ihn mir zubereitet, dass ich fliege und lache - das mache ich nicht.


 


Hallo Otto,#h

wenn ich das so lese, dann müssen wir uns ja wohl nächste Woche treffen.
Ich lache halt so gerne.


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (27. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ rainzor vllt nächstes jahr 
@Kingfisher bestimmt sieht man sich nochmal :q
Auf halben weg zum Haus bin ich aber nochmal umgedreht und habs auf Hecht versucht mit KöFi. Es lief aber nix mehr.
Heute bin ich dann auch wieder zu Hause gelandet.
Und ich muss sagen, Dänemark gefällt mir doch weitaus besser als Deutschland :vik:
Die Leute sind einfach viel entspannter


----------



## LAC (28. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Jürgen Breithardt
ich lache auch so gerne - ich hoffe du kommst, dann lachen wir gemeinsam. Olav kommt auch !

@ Hechtkiller
Wie meinst du das, die leute in Dänemark sind viel entspannter? 
Du hast doch ein blick auf junge mädels geworfen, waren die nicht so verkniffen - mehr offen.
Nach getaner arbeit - ist man immer entspannt oder fix und fertig weil es zu hart war.
Wenn du nächstes jahr kommst, dann zeige ich dir mal die richtigen "hot spots" wo immer was läuft.


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen Breithardt
> ich lache auch so gerne - ich hoffe du kommst,* dann lachen wir gemeinsam. *Olav kommt auch !
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (28. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Die Dänen sind einfach immer so entspannt und locker drauf ;-)
Mir gefällt Dänemark einfach. Aber wenn man das ganze(Angeln/Natur/Leute) jeden Tag hat und es Alltag wird ist es vielleivht auch nicht mehr so wie jetzt. Wo man sich das ganze Jahr darauf freut.:vik:
Ach ich kann mich eigentlich nicht beklagen. Auf Barsch ging ja eigentlich immer was. Und da waren ja keine kleinen dabei. Man musste sie nur manchmal etwas suchen.
Und ganz ehrlich. Manchmal war es mir dann auch iwie egal ob man was fängt oder nicht. Da war dann einfach nur genießen angesagt.

Aber das können wir gerne mal machen. Das wird sicher interessant. 


Alles in allem war es ein RICHTIG GEILER URLAUB:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## LAC (28. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Jürgen Breithardt
Freue mich, dass du doch kommst und grüß mir costas.
@ Hechtkiller
solltest du nochmal hier in der gegend sein - dann rufe an und sollte ich da sein, angeln wir zusammen.


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (28. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ LAC werde ich machen, oder wir trinken nur einen zusammen |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## porscher (29. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

wie schauts im moment aus? sind die ersten herbstheringe schon da?


----------



## Booti (30. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Aktuell hunderte Heringe direkt an der Mauer. Allerdings bis max 10 cm. Größere werden zumindest Stand gestern nur sehr sporadisch gefangen. Auch an den Put and Take sieht es bescheiden aus. Scholle gestern mal probiert, aber auch recht mager. Scheiss Ostwind...


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (30. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin Jürgen,
es steht bestimmt hier irgendwo, aber wann fährst Du hoch?
Fall es die erste Novemberwoche ist bin ich auch oben.

Gruß
Carsten

Ps. die Solingerin entwickelt sich prächtig.


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. September 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Moin Jürgen,
> es steht bestimmt hier irgendwo, aber wann fährst Du hoch?
> Fall es die erste Novemberwoche ist bin ich auch oben.
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Carsten,#h

bin seit Samstag vor Ort. Wunderbares Wetter, aber keine Heringe.


----------



## fLow.cux (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

moin moin nach langer inaktivität bin ich nun wieder da und wollt gleich mal eure meinung hören zu diesem werk

lg flo


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Schon toll, bin überwältigt. |bigeyes


----------



## porscher (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@flow.cux
klasse.sieht echt gut aus. Kann man bei dir ne bestellung plazieren?


----------



## fLow.cux (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

moin,

bis jetzt ist es ein unikat aber wenn du eins haben möchtest sollte das kein problem werden.  

lg


----------



## schiripacha (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

hey leute, fahre morgen hoch nach hvide ... kann mir jemand sagen obs langsam mit den heringen besser aussieht ? #h


----------



## rainzor (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



schiripacha schrieb:


> hey leute, fahre morgen hoch nach hvide ... kann mir jemand sagen obs langsam mit den heringen besser aussieht ? #h


 
Gerade mal 5 Beiträge über deinem und ein Tag her .............#q#q#q


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3984773&postcount=1345

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Angelprofesor (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



rainzor schrieb:


> Gerade mal 5 Beiträge über deinem und ein Tag her .............#q#q#q
> 
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3984773&postcount=1345
> ...


 
|wavey:Hallo Reiner,
 nur keine Aufregung, wer so fragt der kan nicht lesen , oder hat gar kein Ahnung was er eigentlich fragen wolte. #g
Gruss aus Kroatin,
Kpt. Wladi


----------



## rainzor (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> |wavey:Hallo Reiner,
> nur keine Aufregung, wer so fragt der kan nicht lesen , oder hat gar kein Ahnung was er eigentlich fragen wolte. #g
> Gruss aus Kroatin,
> Kpt. Wladi


 
Aber dann kann er ja auch die Erfolgsmeldungen nicht lesen.....|supergri|supergri|supergri

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Angelprofesor (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



rainzor schrieb:


> Aber dann kann er ja auch die Erfolgsmeldungen nicht lesen.....|supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> Gruß
> Rainer


 

|bigeyes Gut erkannt, die Herinfge  kommen bei den aus der Tuete. Selbst fangen ist eben ein Problem, und Meldungen lesen ist Arbeit fuer andere. #6 :c


----------



## makawee (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin, wir sind auch seit Samstag vor Ort. Heringe sind wohl noch nicht da - versuchen es heute wieder. Gestern fünf Stunden am Skjern gewesen - leider NICHTS gefangen.:c


----------



## heitzer (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Ich finde die Fokussierung der meisten Angler in Hvide-Sande auf Hering perfekt, dann hat man am Fjord oder am Strand seine Ruhe.:vik: Wenn alle, die an der Schleuse stehen, ausschwärmen würden, wäre es anderswo voller. 

An der Schleuse ist es natürlich auch so voll, weil die osteuropäischen Reißer mit ihren geflochtenen Schnüren mit fettem Drilling woanders nix fangen. #q Man muß sich da aber nicht von anstecken lassen. 

Was solls, ab Samstag peile ich mit meinem Junior die aktuelle Lage vor Ort.

Viele Grüße Dirk


----------



## rainzor (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



heitzer schrieb:


> Ich finde die Fokussierung der meisten Angler in Hvide-Sande auf Hering perfekt, dann hat man am Fjord oder am Strand seine Ruhe.:vik: Wenn alle, die an der Schleuse stehen, ausschwärmen würden, wäre es anderswo voller.
> 
> 
> Viele Grüße Dirk


 
Leider geht es aber auch anders herum. In meinen 2 Wochen war der Hering nicht da und sie sind ausgeschwärmt. Gut erreichbare Stellen am Fjord waren teilweise total überfüllt.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## heitzer (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Wir nehmen ein Schlauchboot mit und stechen in See #h, wenn es an Land zu voll wird... 

Gruß Dirk


----------



## AAlfänger (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



heitzer schrieb:


> Wir nehmen ein Schlauchboot mit und stechen in See #h, wenn es an Land zu voll wird...
> 
> Gruß Dirk


Hauptsache wir lesen dann nichts von dir hier!#d

Gruß AAlfänger|wavey:


----------



## heitzer (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Hauptsache wir lesen dann nichts von dir hier!#d
> 
> Gruß AAlfänger|wavey:


Doch, ich werde von unseren Hecht- und Barschfängen berichten :m. Natürlich stechen wir nur im Ausläufer bei Nymindegab in See und wollen natürlich nicht absaufen. |bigeyes

Schwimmwesten ziehen wir auch an |kopfkrat. Hechtkiller lebt ja auch noch. #h

Gruß Dirk


----------



## AAlfänger (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Dirk,
mir ging es nur darum, das ihr nicht auf der Nordsee rausfahrt mit dem Schlauchboot! Ansonsten wünsche ich euch einen Superurlaub in Hvide Sande.#h

Gruß Jürgen|wavey:


----------



## heitzer (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Hallo Dirk,
> mir ging es nur darum, das ihr nicht auf der Nordsee rausfahrt mit dem Schlauchboot! Ansonsten wünsche ich euch einen Superurlaub in Hvide Sande.#h
> 
> Gruß Jürgen|wavey:


Hallo Jürgen,

danke, das ist lieb von Dir, so hatte ich das auch verstanden. Klar macht man sich Gedanken, mit der See ist echt nicht zu scherzen...

Gruß Dirk und Jonas (mein Junior)#h


----------



## LAC (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Jürgen Breithardt, @ olav aus zuff
Hallo jürgen und olav,  inzwischen bin ich zurück, kann euch aber nicht telf. erreichen - schaltet mal das handy ein. Wie sieht es mit morgen aus? Ich kann morgen gegen 14 Uhr bei dir sein und dann angeln wir etwas oder trinken uns ein Kaffee. Ich versuchs telefonisch vorher nochmal - ihr könnt ja auch anrufen tag und nacht.

Nun nur nebenbei erwähnt, in venedig steht überall auf infozettel geschrieben, dass man kaugummi oder papier bzw. abfall nicht auf strassen, parks sowie ins wasser werfen darf. Eine strafe von 500 euro fällt dann an. Die strassen sind wirklich frei vom unrat - war erstaunt. 
Da habe ich an hvide sande gedacht, da der kommune eine große einnahmequelle verloren geht, wenn ich an den ganzen müll denke, denn ich dort schon gesehen habe und von den anglern stammt - ich nenne sie mal beim namen , von schweinen stammt , da angler dieses ja nicht machen. 

@ Rainzor
Rainer, war heute nachmittag nach der landung nochmal bei uns im wald auf pilzjagd - mit erfolg. Steinpilze, maronen und meine semmel stoppelpilze habe gefunden - der große korb war voll. Sende mir mal die fotos von den großen ameisenhaufen, die wir gesehen haben - hast du nicht auch ein filmchen gemacht - alles was du gemacht hast senden.   

@ heitzer
Dirk, auch mit dem fjord ist nicht zu scherzen, denn dort sind auch schon welche mit dem boot abgesoffen. Man glaubt es nicht, aber wasser hat halt keine balken. 
Das kann schneller gehen, als man es sich vorstellt.
Und das mit den schwimmwesten ist richtig, wobei ich dieses als pflicht sehe. Wünsche dir mit sohn schöne tage im ausläufer.


----------



## rainzor (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> @Rainzor
> Rainer, war heute nachmittag nach der landung nochmal bei uns im wald auf pilzjagd - mit erfolg. Steinpilze, maronen und meine semmel stoppelpilze habe gefunden - der große korb war voll. Sende mir mal die fotos von den großen ameisenhaufen, die wir gesehen haben - hast du nicht auch ein filmchen gemacht - alles was du gemacht hast senden.


 
Hallo Otto,

du musst da irgendwas verwechseln. Ich war nicht mit die in den Pilzen. Hab' es leider wieder mal nicht geschafft, dich zu besuchen. Auch habe ich von Pilzen überhaupt keine Ahnung.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## heitzer (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Otto,
vielen Dank, vielleicht sieht man sich nächste Woche mal irgendwo?|bla:
Viele Grüße Dirk


----------



## LAC (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



rainzor schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,
> 
> du musst da irgendwas verwechseln. Ich war nicht mit die in den Pilzen. Hab' es leider wieder mal nicht geschafft, dich zu besuchen. Auch habe ich von Pilzen überhaupt keine Ahnung.
> 
> ...


 
Rainer, sei froh, dass du von pilzen keine ahnung hast, du hast recht, ich glaube ich hatte einen giftigen pilz dabei und im trauma gepostet  
Meinte florian, bordie floschi. 
So ist es halt, wenn man alt ist und im angelboard sich bewegt, da blickt man nicht mehr durch, wer, wie, wo, wann, was. 
Verzeih mir - ich bin ja nicht beruflich hier unterwegs - beim nächsten mal muss aber ein besuch drin liegen.

Ich war heute in hvide sande und habe jürgen breithardt besucht - konnte bei der überfahrt an der schleuse sehen, dass keine heringe da sind, da viel platz dort war - kein angler war zu sehen. Bei der rückfahrt habe ich jedoch licht in den esehäusern gesehen - müssen wohl angler gewesen sein, die in der nacht sicherlich noch was planen.
Gruß


----------



## rainzor (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> Verzeih mir - ich bin ja nicht beruflich hier unterwegs - beim nächsten mal muss aber ein besuch drin liegen.


 
Kein Problem, ich weiß ja, wovon du redest, wenn du das Alter erwähnst.
Ich nehme mir eigentlich jedes Mal vor, dir einen Besuch abzustatten, aber du weißt ja auch, wie das so ist. Eigentlich hat man immer zu wenig Zeit.
Vielleicht klappt es ja beim nächsten Mal.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Floschi (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

 Otto, Otto, Otto. Ich habe auch noch reichlich Pilze gefunden und auch wirklich schöne Steinpilze. Direkt vorm Ortsschild von Vejers. 

Schick mir mal ne Emailadresse an die ich dir die Bilder und das Video schicken kann.

Mein Angeln im Urlaub hat mir übrigens nur nen untermassigen Plattfisch eingebracht. #q War trotzdem schön. Und die Pilze haben mich auch gesättigt |supergri

Euch allen Petri Heil für eure Urlaube und ne Menge Heringen. Auf dass sie bald beissen mögen! #h


----------



## Realkader (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Eine Woche Hvide Sande und keinen einzigen Fisch gefangen… Die Heringe haben sich noch  nicht blicken lassen, die Platten an der Mole mochten wohl keinen Ostwind, im Forellenpuff bei den Schweineställen hat niemand was gefangen (hat der Betreiber wohl vergessen nachzubesetzen), dafür gab es bei scharfen Ostwind fette Teichschweine (Regenbogenforellen) in dem Forellenpuff im Hafen, aber da ging nur etwas mit Wurm und Pose (die Dänen haben alles rausgeholt) und da war schlecht, seinen Großeinkauf an bunten Bait ausprobieren zu wollen. Fisch kaufen ist eh billiger ;-). Trotzdem Spaß gehabt, im kommenden Jahr geht es in die Brandung


----------



## fLow.cux (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Realkader schrieb:


> Eine Woche Hvide Sande und keinen einzigen Fisch gefangen… Die Heringe haben sich noch  nicht blicken lassen, die Platten an der Mole mochten wohl keinen Ostwind, im Forellenpuff bei den Schweineställen hat niemand was gefangen (hat der Betreiber wohl vergessen nachzubesetzen), dafür gab es bei scharfen Ostwind fette Teichschweine (Regenbogenforellen) in dem Forellenpuff im Hafen, aber da ging nur etwas mit Wurm und Pose (die Dänen haben alles rausgeholt) und da war schlecht, seinen Großeinkauf an bunten Bait ausprobieren zu wollen. Fisch kaufen ist eh billiger ;-). Trotzdem Spaß gehabt, im kommenden Jahr geht es in die Brandung




das ist echt bitter :r aber kann mal passieren ... wobei ich schon an dem teich im hafen mit bunten bait gefangen habe ... 

lg flow


----------



## heitzer (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Also, ich denke mal, Flexibilität ist Trumpf. Man kann ja wohl nicht erwarten, dass die Natur einem zu Diensten ist.;+

Hauptsache Spaß gehabt.:m

Gruß Dirk


----------



## nordbeck (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

wir wollen am 26.10 ein wochenende hoch. sind alle neulinge auf dem gebiet. kann jemand was empfehlen, auch unterkunftsmäßig?


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Bin heute aus HS zurück gekommen. Habe es mir erspart die Ausrüstung auszupacken.
Heringe und Platte absolut mau z.Z. Nach Aussage von Costas wird aber an der Skjern seid 2 Wochen recht gut gefangen.


----------



## anschmu (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



nordbeck schrieb:


> wir wollen am 26.10 ein wochenende hoch. sind alle neulinge auf dem gebiet. kann jemand was empfehlen, auch unterkunftsmäßig?



Moin ! Ich buche immer bei esmarch.dk ! Sind preiswert und die Häuser alle sehr sauber ! Haben toole neue Hütten direkt im Hafen ! Gruß Andreas


----------



## nordbeck (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

danke schonmal. 
für weitere tipps bin ich offen.


----------



## AAlfänger (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin,moin
wir buchen immer bei Dan West, konnten uns bis jetzt auch noch nicht beklagen. Somit im nächsten jahr wieder!

Gruß Jürgen#h


----------



## Floschi (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Lydum Art Center. Hast nen angelkundigen Vermieter. Schreib mal Otto dafür an. Der hilft dir weiter!


----------



## heitzer (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hering ist noch nicht da, außer untermaßiger kleiner, mit denen man ausser als Köfi nix anfangen kann. Wollen heute mal auf Platte versuchen.

Gestern am Fjord einige ordentliche Barsche mit 5 cm Gufi an der Dropshotmontage gefangen. Auf Hecht mit Köfimontage geschleppt, keinen Biss gehabt.  

Gruß Dirk


----------



## anschmu (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

An alle Barschfänger !? Wie verwertet Ihr eigentlich eure Barschfänge ? Gruß Andreas


----------



## heitzer (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



anschmu schrieb:


> An alle Barschfänger !? Wie verwertet Ihr eigentlich eure Barschfänge ? Gruß Andreas



Hallo Andreas,

das Abschuppen von Barschen ist natürlich eine Strafe. Geht schwer und die kleinen Schuppen spritzen überall hin.:r Ich habe mir eine Platte auf die Wiese vor unserem Ferienhaus gelegt und das da erledigt.

Wenn die dann ausgenommen und küchenfertig gemacht sind, kannst Du die Barsche ganz normal verwenden. Wir haben heute einige des aktuellen Tagesfanges gegrillt. Vorher habe ich die in Salz, Pfeffer und Öl in einer Schüssel durchgewühlt. Hat lecker geschmeckt. 

Gruß Dirk


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



anschmu schrieb:


> An alle Barschfänger !? Wie verwertet Ihr eigentlich eure Barschfänge ? Gruß Andreas


 

Filetieren, Haut abziehen und dann in die Pfanne.
Schuppen ist mir zu mühselig.


----------



## LAC (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



anschmu schrieb:


> An alle Barschfänger !? Wie verwertet Ihr eigentlich eure Barschfänge ? Gruß Andreas


 
@ Andreas
Das ist eine schwere frage, hier wird zwar viel über den barschfang gepostet, die verwertung ist hier halt die speicherung. Man kann darauf zurück greifen und sich immer informieren - ständig lesen - bis man der barschkönig wird. 
In natura sieht alles anders aus, da werden die meisten nicht verwertet, da sie zu klein sind, da jeder fünfte gerade das mindestmaß hat. Hinzu kommt, sie haben eine dicke fischhaut und nicht jeder kann diese haut abziehen, und schuppen geht nur bei den großen, da sie ja sehr hart und fest sind. 
Bei den großen barschen sieht das anders aus, das fleisch zählt ja zu den besten, da kommt kein anderer fisch aus dem fjord mit - den aal und held vergessen wir mal. 
Ich verwerte jeden fisch, den ich mit nach hause nehme, lege sie förmlich flach sie müssen  das mindestmaß haben, ziehe ihnen die haut ab - bereite sie zu und genieße sie.
Das ist ein schnell gericht, jetzt kann man natürlich dieses verfeinern und einen ganzen abend daran zaubern um was ganz edles zu bekommen - da sollte man sich ein fischkochbuch holen, 
Das ist eine tolle sache, da zaubert man den ganzen abend und ist im vorfeld schon satt bevor der fisch auf dem tisch kommt.
Und wer in der zubereitung auch ein meister ist, d.h. ganz gut ist, der sollte sich beim fernsehen bewerben, die sendungen sind gefragt und werden noch ausgebaut - ich könnte mir vorstellen: angler sucht frau, für heiße stunden am herd. |supergri|supergri wird den rahmen sprengen.


----------



## nordbeck (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

ich bin koch und schätze den barsch neben aal, zander und bachforelle als liebsten süßwasser speisefisch! fleisch und haut gehen richtung zander ist aber noch etwas geschmacksintensiver.
die haut sollte man auf keinen fall abziehen. kross gebraten einfach ein traum.
schuppen ist zwar mühseelig, allerdings auch wirklich die arbeit wert und mit nem gescheiten (sprich japanische art) schupper auch nicht so schlimm wie hier geschildert. was die fliegenden schuppen angeht gibts zwei varianten. nummer eins ist das schuppen unter wasser oder nummer zwei das schuppen in nem an einer seite aufgeschnittenen müllsack.
letztere variante wird auch in den meisten profiküchen verwendet (ja auch in sterneläden).
leider fang ich zu wenig barsche die meinem entnahmefenster entsprechen. unter 30 cm sind mir die filets zu dünn und über 40 cm ist es mir um den fisch zu schade weil die so langsam abwachsen :/


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Filetieren, Haut abziehen und dann in die Pfanne.
> Schuppen ist mir zu mühselig.


 
Hej Jürgen,
genauso mach ich das auch immer, dazu frisches Weißbrot mit gesalzener Butter und ein kaltes Bier.

noch 3 Wochen und der Rest von dieser.


----------



## LAC (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



nordbeck schrieb:


> ich bin koch und schätze den barsch neben aal, zander und bachforelle als liebsten süßwasser speisefisch! fleisch und haut gehen richtung zander ist aber noch etwas geschmacksintensiver.
> die haut sollte man auf keinen fall abziehen. kross gebraten einfach ein traum.
> schuppen ist zwar mühseelig, allerdings auch wirklich die arbeit wert und mit nem gescheiten (sprich japanische art) schupper auch nicht so schlimm wie hier geschildert. was die fliegenden schuppen angeht gibts zwei varianten. nummer eins ist das schuppen unter wasser oder nummer zwei das schuppen in nem an einer seite aufgeschnittenen müllsack.
> letztere variante wird auch in den meisten profiküchen verwendet (ja auch in sterneläden).
> leider fang ich zu wenig barsche die meinem entnahmefenster entsprechen. unter 30 cm sind mir die filets zu dünn und über 40 cm ist es mir um den fisch zu schade weil die so langsam abwachsen :/


 
@ Nordbeck
Da lag ich ja mit meiner antwort fast richtig, denn was du uns mitteilst ist ja fernsehreif. 
Die zubereitung von fisch ist in jedem land anders, ich kenne einige angler, die zelten und machen ein lagerfeuer und braten sich die fische, ist eine erlebnis und feeling, was kein sternekoch und first class hotel zaubern kann. Ist halt naturnah und von land zu land ist es unterschiedlich bei uns ist ein regionalgericht bakskuld und woanders essen sie die fische roh.
Und in der zeitung chefkoch, da wusste man nicht was man auf dem teller hatte - da weidet man nicht die fische aus, sondern das ganze meer. Ist ja auch kein biologe, will einfach nur kohle machen.
http://img.chefkoch.de/ck.de/fotoal...7533/medium_diversesvonderneuencanon00025.jpg


----------



## rippi (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

apropos bakskuld, LAC? weisst du ob ich auch eine gefrorene Platte auftauen kann, und einsalzen oder nur eine Frische??


----------



## LAC (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



rippi schrieb:


> apropos bakskuld, LAC? weisst du ob ich auch eine gefrorene Platte auftauen kann, und einsalzen oder nur eine Frische??



Rippi, natürlich kannst du eine gefrorene platte auftauen und einsalzen - es kommt nur drauf an, was du damit dann weiter machen willst - auf salz legen und trocknen ? 
Das geht, ob du sie noch später essen kannst kann ich nicht sagen, da ich kein koch bin.
Jedoch habe ich schon andere fische - mit salz behandelt und getrocknet, z.b. fliegende fische, die schwanzflosse (1,8 m) vom drescherhai, die inzwischen 40 jahre alt und nicht vergammelt sind. Von hier habe ich nur hornhechtköpfe sowie ein hechtkopf aus dem fjord für eine bordie mit salz behandelt.
Jedoch nicht ein fisch war dabei, für die pfanne.

Früher hat man ja alles getrocknet und gegessen. Und im winter bei minus 10 grad, waren sie vorher ja auch eingefroren - schon an der angel.
Das sind ja alles gerichte aus der zeit, wo man noch kein gefrierschrank kannte.

Hier mal ein filmchen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgpFrVtNgX0
http://www.fanohus.dk/Bakskuld/

Ich habe hier noch gegerbte (rote) schollenhäute aus dem flüchtlingslager in oksbol, da wurden nach dem krieg im lager schuhe raus gemacht. Die waren gold wert, denn in einem tagebuch ein jungen mädels stand geschrieben: der schönste tag meines lebens war der 8. august, da starb mein bruder und ich bekam seine schuhe. 
Nur eine kleine spritze, wenn´s um schollen geht, damit das gehirn nicht einrostet.
Gruß


----------



## oering1 (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Mitte Oktober und noch kein Hering in Sicht?
Was ist los?


----------



## rippi (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Doch doch, ich wollte den Fisch schon essen, ich probiers einfach mal, ob das noch funktioniert.

@oering1 
mit den Heringen ist das so ne Sache, letztes Jahr waren die im Oktober auch nur vereinzelt (im Vergleich zu anderen Jahren) da und dafür halt Ende September in größeren Massen, aber wenn du dich ein paar Stunden an die Schleuse stellst sind immer einige drin.


----------



## Floschi (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Eindeutig Erderwärmung. Frag mal Otto. Dem ist auch schon ganz warm |supergri


----------



## LAC (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



rippi schrieb:


> Doch doch, ich wollte den Fisch schon essen, ich probiers einfach mal, ob das noch funktioniert.
> 
> @oering1
> mit den Heringen ist das so ne Sache, letztes Jahr waren die im Oktober auch nur vereinzelt (im Vergleich zu anderen Jahren) da und dafür halt Ende September in größeren Massen, aber wenn du dich ein paar Stunden an die Schleuse stellst sind immer einige drin.


 

@ rippi1
was willst du großes falsch machen - nach dem auftauen kannst du sie in einer anderen form haltbar machen, salzen, trocknen oder wie auch immer, es darf jedoch keine schimmel kommen.

@oering
Da gebe ich dir recht, und wenn´s die paternoster mit bleie sind.


----------



## LAC (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Diese wochenede war ja in hvide sande ein großes fischfestival, war einer da und kann berichten, wie es war. Würde mich mal interessieren. 
Ich habe nur das plakat hier und einer hat mir eine fischfrikadelle mitgebracht. 
Werden denn schon heringe gefangen? Wenn bordies vor ort sind und zeit haben in den abendstunden, können sie ja mal berichten.
Wenn nichts gepostet wird und keiner zeit hat - muss die hölle dort ja los sein |supergri|supergri


----------



## Jamiefoxx (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin moin liebe Anglerkollegen.
Vorgestern wollten wir den Heringen nachgehen an der Schleuse aber nichts los. Hatte nach 15 min eine Minivariante von Hering am Haken aber die habe ich dann der Robbe zugeschmissen die sich über den Happen freute.
Nach einer Stunde ohne Erfolg haben wir dann die Koffer gepackt und sind los. War dennoch sehr nett gewesen aber auch merkwürdig das rein garnichts ging.
Gestern sind wir dann an Forellenpuff gefahren ( Baekhus ) und haben 3 Stunden mit 2 Ruten genommen. 6 weitere Anglerfreunde waren auch da  in der Zeit wo wir da waren haben wir 2 schöne Forellen gefangen (eine 2kg, eine 4 kg) die anderen gingen leer aus. Die hatten das ganze Sortiment rauf und runterprobiert aber es sollte einfach nicht sein.
Da wir unser Haus in Bork Havn haben wollen wir jetzt am Hafen mal auf Barsch gehen. Hat jemand ein Tipp für uns wie wir Sie überlisten können. Wollte mit Gufi 5-8 cm in die Fahrrine "vor dem Hafen" arbeiten und auf Grund mit Wurm & Styroporkugel gehen. In die Fahrinne hinein. Die Falen Au wollten wir auch einmal antesten mit Barsch haben nen Tipp vom Anglerkollegen erhalten. Kann jemand was dazu sagen? Ansonsten ist das Wetter heute echt sahnemäßig gewesen.Sonnenschein, Windstill und gefühlte 20 C . Was will man mehr. Dänemark ist einfach nur der Hammer. Ich bedanke mich im Vorfelde schon einmal für eure hilfreichen Kommentare und verbleibe mit freundlichen Grüßen der Jamie |wavey:


----------



## heitzer (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hat jemand ein Tipp für uns wie wir Sie überlisten können. Wollte mit Gufi 5-8 cm in die Fahrrine "vor dem Hafen" arbeiten und auf Grund mit Wurm & Styroporkugel gehen. In die Fahrinne hinein. Die Falen Au wollten wir auch einmal antesten mit Barsch haben nen Tipp vom Anglerkollegen erhalten. Kann jemand was dazu sagen? Ansonsten ist das Wetter heute echt sahnemäßig gewesen.Sonnenschein, Windstill und gefühlte 20 C . Was will man mehr. Dänemark ist einfach nur der Hammer. Ich bedanke mich im Vorfelde schon einmal für eure hilfreichen Kommentare und verbleibe mit freundlichen Grüßen der Jamie |wavey:[/QUOTE]

Moin Jamie,

wir waren letzte Woche in Hvide Sande und haben gut im Fjordausläufer bei Nimindegab gefangen: Hecht und Barsch. Auf Barsch hat sich eine Drop-Shot-Montage mit kleinem Gufi oder Twister sehr bewährt. Kannst ja auch mal am Steg in Nimindegab testen.
Schönen Urlaub noch! #6

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Jamiefoxx (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin moin. heute hatten wir den Tag mal genutzt um uns ein paar Sehenswürdigkeiten anzuschauen. Bunkermuseum begutachtet, aufm Leuchtturm geklettert usw. Schön was für die Bildung getan und sein Horizont in der hinsicht erweitert. Auf dem Rückweg sind wir dann nochmal an der Schleuse vorbei. Sie standen in Reih und Glied die Schleuse war zu aber es tat sich rein gar nichts. Noch mit ein paar Anglerkameraden geschnackt die waren 4 Stunden da und haben 1 Hering gefangen. Dann hatten wir nochmal wegen Platte geschaut was da los ist aber auch rein gar nichts losgewesen.
Wir sind dann erstmal nach Hause gefahren und haben was gefuttert danach waren wir noch einmal an der Fahren Au für ein Stündchen aber nichts ging.
Nun wollen wir morgen mal an einen Put & Take und da nochmal die Würmer baden.

@ Heitzer: Vielen Dank für deine Info werden wir übermorgen mal umsetzen gehen. 

Falls ihr noch einen guten Tipp habt für eine schöne Angelei in und um Bork Havn immer her damit. In diesem Sinne wünsch ich Euch allen ein dickes Petri und noch schöne Angeltage.
Greetzie der Jamie


----------



## Matthias_aus_GE (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Forumuser,

Werde ab dem 28.10 auf der Insel Römö sein und möchte dann einen Tag in "Hvide Sande" mein Glück auf Hering versuchen. 

Da ich alle Infos nur aus dem Internet habe, fehlen mir noch ein paar. 

Welches Gewicht brauchen das Blei?
Welche Hakengröße sollte man verwenden?

Hat jemand eine genau Adresse fürs Navi zu der Schleuse?

Gruß Matthias


----------



## anschmu (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Welches Gewicht brauchen das Blei?
Welche Hakengröße sollte man verwenden?

Hat jemand eine genau Adresse fürs Navi zu der Schleuse?

Handelsübliches Blei , hat glaub ich 40g . 
Paternoster von circle hook so klein wie möglich !
Naviadresse reicht Hvidesande . Hafen liegt direkt an der Hauptstraße nicht zu verfehlen !


----------



## Angelprofesor (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Matthias_aus_GE schrieb:


> Hallo Forumuser,
> 
> Werde ab dem 28.10 auf der Insel Römö sein und möchte dann einen Tag in "Hvide Sande" mein Glück auf Hering versuchen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Matthias_aus_GE (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Super! Danke für die schnellen Antworten.

Warum ohne Lametta? - Ich weiß die Makrelen ging dieses Jahr bei mir auf nix was ohne Lametta war.

Vielleicht noch ne kleine Frage. Wann sollte man morgens ca. da sein um noch einen Platz an den Schleusen zu bekommen? Oder ist das da nicht so das Problem mit den Plätzen?


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Matthias_aus_GE schrieb:


> Super! Danke für die schnellen Antworten.
> 
> *Warum ohne Lametta? - Ich weiß die Makrelen ging dieses Jahr bei mir auf nix was ohne Lametta war.*
> 
> Vielleicht noch ne kleine Frage. Wann sollte man morgens ca. da sein um noch einen Platz an den Schleusen zu bekommen? Oder ist das da nicht so das Problem mit den Plätzen?


 

Geht es hier vllt. um Heringe? |kopfkrat


----------



## Matthias_aus_GE (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Geht es hier vllt. um Heringe? |kopfkrat




"
Hallo Matthias,

Weil Heringe diese "Glitzerzeug" - anders wie Makrelen, nicht mögen.

Gruß BREITHARDT

"


-------------------


Hallo Breihardt,

Danke für diese nette und schnelle Antwort #6

Gruß Matthias


-------------------


----------



## Angelprofesor (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Matthias_aus_GE schrieb:


> Super! Danke für die schnellen Antworten.
> 
> Warum ohne Lametta? - Ich weiß die Makrelen ging dieses Jahr bei mir auf nix was ohne Lametta war.
> 
> Vielleicht noch ne kleine Frage. *Wann sollte man morgens ca. da sein um noch einen Platz an den Schleusen zu bekommen?* Oder ist das da nicht so das Problem mit den Plätzen?


 

Wen der Hering da ist dan soll man eben so frueh wie moeglich da sein ( vor 07:00 Uhr) um einen guten Platz zu bekommen, aber was heist " Gute Platz" wichtiger ist richtiger Heringsvorfach mit kleinen Hacken und gute angeltechnik, eben Hering suchen, auf dem Grund, Mittelwasser oder dicht unter der oberflaeche.


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

*


Matthias_aus_GE schrieb:



			"
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


Matthias_aus_GE schrieb:


> *Hallo Matthias,*
> 
> *Weil Heringe diese "Glitzerzeug" - anders wie Makrelen, nicht mögen.*
> 
> ...


 


*Das stammt nicht von mir, also Vorsicht.*


----------



## LAC (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Heute war ich im fischereimuseum in hvide sande und habe mir mal die heringe angesehen, weil ich sie mir gar nicht mehr vorstellen kann.
An der schleuse waren drei mann am angeln und keiner hatte fisch. Einer versuchte fische zu überlisten mit kunstfisch und drilling, den schalte ich mal aus, die anderen mit paternoster, einer hatte lametta dran und der andere arbeitete leider mit zu großen haken bzw künstl. fischhut. Nun kannte er sich ein wenig aus, dieses merkte ich beim Gespräch. Als ich ihm höflich sagte, ich glaube. dass deine haken bzw. fischhaut etwas zu groß ist, da sagt er zu mir, ich habe mir die ganze zeit darüber auch gedanken gemacht und finde sie auch zu groß. Schneide dir die haut einfach kleiner, sagte ich -  ich glaube er hat es gemacht, ob er dann was gefangen hat kann ich nicht sagen, da ich nicht gewartet habe. 
Die heringe sind noch nicht richtig da, entweder sie kommen noch oder sie sind alle von den berufsfischern gefangen worden. Habe vor ca. 10 tagen einen film im deutschen fernsehen gesehen, da stellte man eine firma aus deutschland vor, die heringe verarbeitet, es ist die größte in europa - unvorstellbar was die täglich dort verkaufsfertig machen. Das waren hunderttausende, da läuft tag und nacht ein förderband.


----------



## Michael_05er (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Matthias_aus_GE schrieb:


> Wann sollte man morgens ca. da sein um noch einen Platz an den Schleusen zu bekommen? Oder ist das da nicht so das Problem mit den Plätzen?


Wenn du hinbekommst und es schon voll ist, kannst Du auch gut beobachten, wo am besten gefangen wird. Dann kannst Du entscheiden wo du dich hinstellst und in welche Richtung Du wirfst. Hat auch Vorteile, Du musst aber vielleicht etwas warten, bis ein guter Platz frei wird..

Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk-4 now Free


----------



## AAlfänger (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



> Habe vor ca. 10 tagen einen film im deutschen fernsehen gesehen, da  stellte man eine firma aus deutschland vor, die heringe verarbeitet, es  ist die größte in europa - unvorstellbar was die täglich dort  verkaufsfertig machen. Das waren hunderttausende, da läuft tag und nacht  ein förderband.
> 
> @LAC
> Wenn sich mal jemand nach Bremerhaven verirren sollte, sollte er mal im Schaufenster Fischereihaven das Atlantikum aufsuchen!
> ...


----------



## anschmu (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> > Habe vor ca. 10 tagen
> >
> > @LAC
> > Wenn sich mal jemand nach Bremerhaven verirren sollte, sollte er mal im Schaufenster Fischereihaven das Atlantikum aufsuchen!
> > ...


----------



## heitzer (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Wenn man zum Beispiel Hechte nimmt, die fressen sich sogar gegenseitig auf. Menschenfresser sind zum Glück selten geworden aber die übrigen "Charaktereigenschaften" ähneln sich leider bei Mensch und Hecht.#q
Gruß Dirk


----------



## Tisie (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hi Dirk,



heitzer schrieb:


> Wenn man zum Beispiel Hechte nimmt, die fressen sich sogar gegenseitig auf.



das machen die meisten Raubfische, wenn das Verhältnis zw. Futterfisch und eigener Brut kippt.

Leider fehlt diese natürliche Regulierung beim Menschen (Stichwort Menschenfresser).

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## maki1980 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo zusammen,

wir sind im Moment am überlegen, ob wir in der zweiten Dezemberwoche noch einmal nach HS fahren. Da wir zu dieser Zeit noch nie dort waren wollte ich Euch um Rat fragen. Da ich mit der kompletten Familie anreisen möchte, sollte es zumindest die Möglichkeit des auskömmlichen Shoppens für meine Frau und Kinder geben. Sind die Geschäfte zu dieser Jahreszeit noch geöffnet oder ist Hs in den Winterschlaf gefallen?

Dank vorab.


----------



## Pyrsi (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo zusammen,
war hier schon lange nicht mehr aktiv aber verfolge die Konversationen stätig ) hab mal ne Frage .....Alle hier beschäftigt die Frage wo denn nun der Hering bleibt :-0 ?!? Ich selber fahre seit ca. 10 Jahren in regelmäßigen Abständen nach HS und habe selbst noch nie erlebt das ende Oktober noch keine nennenswerten Fangmeldungen bezüglich des Herings zu verzeichnen sind :-(
Also wollte ich mal die ``alten Hasen`` fragen ob es schon mal Jahre gab in den Hering erst so spät eintraf oder könnte es tatsächlich der Fall sein das die große Masse dieses Jahr ausbleibt ;( ? Gab es solche Jahre schon ?

..... und ja wie die Industrie die Meere ausbeutet ist traurig und steht in keinem Gleichgewicht der Natur aber gerade erwische ich mich dabei wie ich selber im Supermarkt stand und mir eine Packung Heringssalat oder Brathering aus dem Regal nahm ....In Zukunft werde ich versuchen darauf zu verzichten erst dann kann ich über die Fangflotten meckern und da geht es sicher nicht nur mir so ! Ein Umdenken bei jedem einzeln ist erforderlich !!!


----------



## anschmu (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



maki1980 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wir sind im Moment am überlegen, ob wir in der zweiten Dezemberwoche noch einmal nach HS fahren. Da wir zu dieser Zeit noch nie dort waren wollte ich Euch um Rat fragen. Da ich mit der kompletten Familie anreisen möchte, sollte es zumindest die Möglichkeit des auskömmlichen Shoppens für meine Frau und Kinder geben. Sind die Geschäfte zu dieser Jahreszeit noch geöffnet oder ist Hs in den Winterschlaf gefallen?
> 
> Geschäfte sind offen ! Nur die Öffnungszeiten sind der Jahreszeit angepasst


----------



## Matthias_aus_GE (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> Das stammt nicht von mir, also Vorsicht.*


*

Das sollte auch noch ein kleiner Verbesserungsvorschlag sein, wie man neuen Usern hier im Forum hilft und begegnen kann. |splat2:


und nun... Back to the Topic *


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Matthias_aus_GE schrieb:


> Das sollte auch noch ein kleiner Verbesserungsvorschlag sein, wie man neuen Usern hier im Forum hilft und begegnen kann. |splat2:
> 
> 
> und nun... Back to the Topic


 


Anregungen von neuen Usern sind meistens auch sehr gerne
gesehen.


----------



## Matthias_aus_GE (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Anregungen von neuen Usern sind meistens auch sehr gerne
> gesehen.



Ich helfe doch wo ich kann...


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Matthias_aus_GE schrieb:


> Ich helfe doch wo ich kann...


 

Dann stimmt doch Alles.:m


----------



## Angelprofesor (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Matthias_aus_GE schrieb:


> *Das sollte auch noch ein kleiner Verbesserungsvorschlag sein, wie man neuen Usern hier im Forum hilft und begegnen kann.* |splat2:
> 
> 
> und nun... Back to the Topic
> ...


----------



## Angelprofesor (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Matthias_aus_GE schrieb:


> *Ich helfe doch wo ich kann...*


 
Womit ?, ich habe von dir noch nicht gelesen was hilfreich ist.


----------



## Matthias_aus_GE (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Ui Ui Ui aber so ein Fass wollte ich jetzt nicht aufmachen. Habe alles mit den User über PN geklärt und jetzt sollte zu diesem Thema auch Ruhe herrschen.

Das sich hier jetzt noch Leute einmischen verstehe ich nicht. Ist das hier nicht das Anglerboard wo über Angelangelegenheiten diskutiert werden soll?!

Bedanke tue ich mich eigentlich immer bei einer netten Antwort. - Wie du Angelprofesor selber ein paar Seiten vorher bemerkt haben solltest.

Nun ist auch gut... Jeder hat was zum Thema gesagt und jetzt wieder Thema "Hvide Sande 2013"

Der Klügere gibt nach und denk immer dran ihr wollt schlauer sein als ich 24 jähriger Bengel 

Gruß Matthias


----------



## der-tiefflieger (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Huhu. Wie schon im Threat "Forellenseen um den Ringkobingfjord" erwähnt, fahren meine Frau und ich nach HS. Mindestens 1 mal wollen wir Forellen angeln ( ergebnissorientiert, wir haben noch Nicht-Angler mit, die müssen auch mal frischen Fisch bekommen ) und auch sonst das Angebot nutzen. Jetzt haben wir schon viel gelesen über Hering, Lachs, Hecht, Barsch und Co. 
Das der Hering nicht da ist kann sich ja noch ändern. Heringszeug kommt also mit!! 
Aber was sonst noch? Ist es für Lachs wirklich schon zu spät? Wie sieht es da oben mit Hecht aus? Kann man an der Schleuse dropshoten auf Barsch? Oder lieber auf das Meer konzentrieren? Wenn der Hering kommt, kommen dann nicht auch Makrelen, Hornhechte und Meerforellen?
Was auf jeden Fall nicht mitkommest Brandungszeug, da bin ich noch traumatisiert aus meiner Kindheit, hehe

Ich würde mich wirklich über Tipps freuen, bei der Masse verliert man ja de Überblick.


----------



## heitzer (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@der-tiefflieger:
So ein Schaulaufen der potentiell vorkommenden Fischarten bringt doch nichts, bitte beschränke Deine Zielfische und mache Dich grundsätzlich mit ihren Lebensgewohnheiten vertraut. Dann solltest Du Dich fragen, welche Stellen im Fjord, im Hafen oder sonstwo geeignet sind als Lebensraum oder Durchreiseweg (Schleuse für den Hering etwa) und dann Deine Strategie entwickeln, wie Du da welche fängst. Dann kann man Dir auch weiterhelfen, sonst nicht.
Im (Forellen)-Puff läuft immer was...
Ist nicht böse gemeint, gruß Dirk


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



heitzer schrieb:


> @der-tiefflieger:
> So ein Schaulaufen der potentiell vorkommenden Fischarten bringt doch nichts, bitte beschränke Deine Zielfische und mache Dich grundsätzlich mit ihren Lebensgewohnheiten vertraut. Dann solltest Du Dich fragen, welche Stellen im Fjord, im Hafen oder sonstwo geeignet sind als Lebensraum oder Durchreiseweg (Schleuse für den Hering etwa) und dann Deine Strategie entwickeln, wie Du da welche fängst. Dann kann man Dir auch weiterhelfen, sonst nicht.
> Im (Forellen)-Puff läuft immer was...
> Ist nicht böse gemeint, gruß Dirk


 


Gute Antwort. #6


----------



## der-tiefflieger (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Kein Problem. Ich will ja nicht die grundlehre des Angelns erfahren. Aber ich kenne HS eben nicht und wollte eben einfach wissen, wie die "Saisonlage" gerade ist. Und wie eben die Gegebenheiten sind. 
Ich weiß ja, dass Hecht momentan gehen kann. Aber eben nicht, ob lieber Fjord, oder ob es besser in dem Fluss gibt. Ich möchte eben auch nicht am Lachsfluss stehen, während an der Küste die Hütte brennt.HS ist ja gut besucht, ich möchte eben nur eine Eingrenzung, damit ich nicht alles ausprobieren muss und nicht de ganzen angelschrank mitnehmen muss


----------



## AAlfänger (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



> Der Mensch ist halt das dümmste Raubtier auf diesem Planeten , welches  Raubtier rottet schon seine eigene Nahrung aus ! Ich kenne nur eines :  der Mensch !


Hallo Andreas,
Bei deiner Aussage stimme ich dir vollkommen zu!
Aber wenn man diesen Film dort sieht, bekommt man es wirklich mit der Angst. Außerdem fragt man sich, wo denn diese Massen an Fisch bleiben?#d

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Tisie (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hi,



der-tiefflieger schrieb:


> Ich möchte eben auch nicht am Lachsfluss stehen, während an der Küste die Hütte brennt.



eigentlich steht doch alles hier im Thread, wenn man mal über einen längeren Zeitraum mitliest:

- wann und wo an der Küste "die Luft brennt" (Brandung)
- wie's aktuell bez. Hering aussieht (schlecht)
- wo und womit Barsche und Hechte gefangen werden
- welche Forellenseen was taugen (siehe auch anderer Thread)

Und verabschiede Dich von der Vorstellung, Dich an die Skjern zu stellen und mal eben einen Lachs rauszunehmen! Ich habe in meinem Umfeld einige wirklich erfahrene Fliegenfischer, die regelmäßig auf Lachs angeln und auch die kommen nach einer Woche (Intensiv-Angeln ausschließlich auf Lachs!) mal ohne Fisch nach Hause. Also konzentrier Dich lieber auf P&T, Hecht&Barsch sowie ggf. Platte in der Brandung.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



der-tiefflieger schrieb:


> Aber was sonst noch? Ist es für Lachs wirklich schon zu spät?


Für Lachs ist es jetzt defintiv zu spät, die Lachssaison an der Skjern Au hatte vorgestern (15.10.) ihren letzten Tag, jetzt ist die Skjern Au bis zum Saisonstart am 16.04.2014 *komplett *gesperrt.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## heitzer (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@Aalfänger
Hallo Jürgen,
Dänemark ist einer der Hauptlieferanten von Fischmehl http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fischmehl und verwendet wohl maßgeblich Dorsch http://www.kmp-fischmehl.de/qualitaet_rohstoffe_fischarten.php. Überleg mal, was so ein Megastall mit zum Beispiel 5000 Schweinen wegknistert wenn ca. 15 % Fischmehl verfüttert werden http://www.landwirtschaftskammer.de...hweinehaltung/fuetterung/fischmehleinsatz.htmoder ein Mastputenstall mit 10.000 Tieren https://www.campact.de/agrar/info/5min1/ . Warum ist wohl in HS eine Fischmehlfabrik?
Lieber über was Anderes nachdenken...
Liebe Grüße Dirk


----------



## Pyrsi (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo nochmal die frage an die alt eingesessenen , gab es solche Jahre schonmal das der Hering zu dieser Jahreszeit noch nicht da war oder das die große Masse sogar ganz ausblieb ??
Mfg


----------



## der-tiefflieger (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Vielen dank


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Pyrsi schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal die frage an die alt eingesessenen , gab es solche Jahre schonmal das der Hering zu dieser Jahreszeit noch nicht da war oder das die große Masse sogar ganz ausblieb ??
> Mfg


 


Ist mir schon passiert.:m


----------



## Chrissi9776 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo

Letztes Jahr um die Zeit war auch keiner da wie ich schmerzlich erleben musste, aber Kopf hoch der kommt am Samstag in HS wenn wir anreisen 

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## rainzor (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



der-tiefflieger schrieb:


> Huhu. Wie schon im Threat "Forellenseen um den Ringkobingfjord" erwähnt, fahren meine Frau und ich nach HS. Mindestens 1 mal wollen wir Forellen angeln ( ergebnissorientiert, wir haben noch Nicht-Angler mit, die müssen auch mal frischen Fisch bekommen ) und auch sonst das Angebot nutzen. Jetzt haben wir schon viel gelesen über Hering, Lachs, Hecht, Barsch und Co.
> Das der Hering nicht da ist kann sich ja noch ändern. Heringszeug kommt also mit!!
> Aber was sonst noch? Ist es für Lachs wirklich schon zu spät? Wie sieht es da oben mit Hecht aus? Kann man an der Schleuse dropshoten auf Barsch? Oder lieber auf das Meer konzentrieren? Wenn der Hering kommt, kommen dann nicht auch Makrelen, Hornhechte und Meerforellen?
> Was auf jeden Fall nicht mitkommest Brandungszeug, da bin ich noch traumatisiert aus meiner Kindheit, hehe
> ...


 
Hallo Tiefflieger,

da du ja nach der Kritik an deinem Posting hier *nicht *den Lauten gemacht hast, will ich mal versuchen, auf deine anderen Fragen einzugehen.

Hering, hast du ja schon selbst erkannt, kann noch kommen, muß aber nicht.
Und ja, der Hornhecht folgt dem Hering. Aber eben im Frühjahr/ Frühsommer und nicht im Herbst. 
Das gleich gilt für die Makrelen, aber erst im Hochsommer bei richtig warmen Temperaturen.
Lachs und Mefo sieht man öfters an der Schleuse schwimmen, aber sie sind im Fjord und in der Hafeneinfahrt ganzjährig geschützt. Die Situation in den Auen hat MefoSchreck ja schon erläutert.
Hecht wird wohl ausschließlich im südlichen Fjordbereich gefangen. Barsche auch, die wohl aber auch im Bereich um Bork und im nördlichen Bereich rund um die Verbindung zum Stadil-Fjord.
Dropshot auf Barsch an der Schleuse kannst du vergessen. Viel zu salzig. Außer den bereits erwähnten Meeresfischen werden an der Schleuse wohl nur noch Aale gefangen.
Die Puffangelei ist mir zuwider, daher kann ich dazu gar nichts sagen.
Ich hoffe, einige Fangmeldungen von dir hier zu lesen.

Gruß
Rainer

PS: @Chrissi9776

Aber letztes Jahr waren sie Ende September in Massen da. Das ist dieses Jahr auch ausgefallen.


----------



## LAC (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



heitzer schrieb:


> Wenn man zum Beispiel Hechte nimmt, die fressen sich sogar gegenseitig auf. Menschenfresser sind zum Glück selten geworden aber die übrigen "Charaktereigenschaften" ähneln sich leider bei Mensch und Hecht.#q
> Gruß Dirk


 
Dirk, wir menschen vermehren uns ständig, früher haben 12 familien auf dem holmslandklitt gewohnt und in hvide sande war nichts - heute bekommt der angler kein platz mehr an der schleuse 
Der tag wird kommen, wo wir unser essverhalten umstellen müssen, da wir gar nicht mehr so viel produzieren bzw. finden können um alle menschen satt zu bekommen.
Vielleicht geht es dann ums überleben und es könnte sein, dass wir dann ein zartes frauenbein auf dem grill vorziehen, als ein alte tranige rippe von einem fischer aus hvide sande. 
Heute haben wir ein organspenderausweis, damit wir 100 jahre alt werden, vielleicht kommt dann einer für die schlachtbank, damit es zuerst geregelt abläuft. Wobei die chemie ja fortschritte macht, wir schlucken dann ein pülverchen und sind für eine woche satt und unsere augen leuchten wie eine taschenlampe, damit wir im dunkeln alles sehen können - man könnte ja überfallen werden.
Diese fische sind schon in der nordsee ausgerottet worden.


----------



## der-tiefflieger (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



rainzor schrieb:


> Hallo Tiefflieger,
> 
> da du ja nach der Kritik an deinem Posting hier *nicht *den Lauten gemacht hast, will ich mal versuchen, auf deine anderen Fragen einzugehen.
> 
> ...


Hi. Genau so einen Post hatte ich mir gewünscht, denn damit kann ich richtig was anfangen. Ich hatte hier schon viel drin gelsen, aber die Flut erschlägt einen. Ich informiere mich vorher immer viel, aber in nur einer Woche muss man ja schon vorher wissen, was man etwa möchte. Und dass es in der Schleuse nicht gut mit dropshot klappt, wusste ich zb. Nicht. 

Ich wusste auch nur, das der fjord schwierig zu beangeln sei, weil man schlecht rankommt. Habe auch kein bootsverleih gefunden (wohl wegen der Untiefen) und Kanu mag ich nicht zum angeln. Und so führt eins zum anderen. 
Ich war tatsächlich ein wenig gekränkt vorhin, aber so ist wieder gut  ich nehme also Forellenpuffausrustung, Hecht und Hering mit. Und vielleicht mal einen Spinner durch die Schleuse ziehen. 
Vielen Dank für deinen Post, und sollte ich fangen werde ich berichten


----------



## rainzor (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



der-tiefflieger schrieb:


> Und vielleicht mal einen Spinner durch die Schleuse ziehen.


 
Schön das ich dir helfen konnte. Aber was erwartest du am Spinner an der Schleuse zu fangen? Ich würde mich an der Schleuse auf Paternoster beschränken und meine Kunstköder im südlichen Fjordbereich bei Nymindegab baden.

Übrigens hat mir im letzten Urlaub ein Däne erzählt, daß ein gefangener und mitgenommener Lachs am Hafen, wenn man erwischt wird, 5000 Kronen Strafe kostet.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## der-tiefflieger (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Ich meinte mit dem Spinner auf barsch oder so. Nicht lachs:m

Aber sonst werde ich es mit dem Süden des Fjords versuchen


----------



## LAC (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ der-tiefflieger
Nun habe ich mir mal all deine wünsche und postings durchgelesen und musste innerlich lachen, da du dir falsche vorstellungen machst, über die einzelnen fischarten hier in der region und wie bzw. wo man sie am haken bekommt 
Ich glaube, du hast dich nicht richtig informiert, sonst würdest du nicht so interessante gedanken haben.

In hvide sande sind nur zwei fischarten wo man sich drauf konzentrieren kann - das ist der hornhecht, der kommt im mai und der hering, der kommt im frühjahr sowie im spätherbst. Dann kann man aber noch makrelen fangen im August und platte das ganze jahr über sowie kleine dorsche.
Auch aal kann man fangen.
An der schleuse, kannst du nur hering und hornhecht fangen, mehr nicht.
Im südlichen bereich vom Fjord kannst du hecht und barsch landen sowie rotaugen.
Das war´s dann mit der angelei.
Wenn du jetzt noch die jahreszeiten berücksichtigst, kannst du froh sein, wenn du drei fischarten landen kannst. 
Alles andere ist wunschdenken.


----------



## blue1887 (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

So,morgen gehts los..1 Woche HS...mal schauen ob ich denn hier auch ne Fangmeldung posten kann,Hering kommt denn hoffentlich noch,aber zumindest Plattfisch vom Strand sollte was werden#h
Petri Heil


----------



## der-tiefflieger (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Jup, jetzt hab ich das auch verstanden. Aber ich wollte eben alles mal abgeklärt haben. Hering wenn er kommt und Hecht im Fjord ist doch Super. Mehr wollte ich doch gar nicht. Achja und Forellenteich. Sollte was kommen, schreib ich natürlich.


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



der-tiefflieger schrieb:


> Jup, jetzt hab ich das auch verstanden. Hering wenn er kommt und Hecht im Fjord ist doch Super. Mehr wollte ich doch gar nicht. Achja und Forellenteich.* Sollte was kommen, schreib ich natürlich.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Das schuldest du uns jetzt auch.:m
> Hoffentlich hast du viel zu schreiben. :vik:


----------



## der-tiefflieger (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Na, wenn ich euch das schulde, dann muss das ja klappen. Wenn ich jetzt natürlich komplett Schneider bleibe, muss ich mih abmelden, oder ? ;-)

Ich hoffe ja meine Fragen waren nicht zu ätzend. Aber bei dem ganzen gelese wusste ich nicht mehr ein und aus. Da musste ich das echt alles einmal fragen. Und besser als "ich fahr nach Hs., wo sind die besten Stellen und die Geheimtipps" war das allemal


----------



## LAC (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ der tiefflieger
natürlich wollen wir was lesen, wobei ich dir empfehle, konzentriere dich auf zwei, drei fischarten z.b. hering und barsch bzw. hecht. Sonst kann es sein, dass du ständig unterwegs bist und von angelplatz zu angelplatz fährst, und gar nicht zum angeln kommst. Denn wo die hechte und barsche gelandet werden, ist etwa 20 km von hvide sande entfernt und in hvide sande, da läuft momentan nur der hering und der nur, wenn er auch da ist, was momentan nicht der fall ist. Bedenke es wird früh dunkel inzwischen.
Und solltest du, trotz der vielen beiträge hier im thread, wie, wo, was gefangen wird, schneider ausgehen, dann poste einfach was, damit es gut aussiehst, das belebt den thread - ich glaube alles, was hier gepostet wird. Als anregung würde ich posten z.b. 230 heringe, 7 hechte von 45 cm - 97 cm und 42 barsche , 4 davon über 50 cm und 6 dorsche von 17 cm, das sorgt für stimmung. 
Ich frage dann sofort, wo hast du die gefangen - und wenn du antwortest, werden neue hot spots bekannt.
Und schon berichten andere über diese hot spots, das ist wie abschreiben, und wird oft gemacht, ich kenne es in der biologie und einige haben sich damit hochgearbeitet bis zum dr. titel.


----------



## der-tiefflieger (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Lol, oki doki. Mit dem Hinweis, dass ich dann alles selbst geschrieben habe ohne zu kopieren und die plagiatsvorwurfe streite ich riegeros ab


----------



## Chrissi9776 (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

sodele,

Auto ist geladen, und auch sonst alles bereit,
jetzt wird es langsam Zeit,
sich auf den Weg zu machen nach HS,
durch die Nacht durch ohne Stress.

LG
Chrissi


----------



## anschmu (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Chrissi9776 schrieb:


> sodele,
> 
> Auto ist geladen, und auch sonst alles bereit,
> jetzt wird es langsam Zeit,
> ...


----------



## Chrissi9776 (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Ja alles bestens nur mein Lieblingsforellenpuff scheint nicht mehr der Renner zu sein (der hinter der räucherei in ja) und heringe gibbet nur um Supermarkt :-(

Gesendet von meinem LT26i mit Tapatalk-4


----------



## LAC (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



der-tiefflieger schrieb:


> Lol, oki doki. Mit dem Hinweis, dass ich dann alles selbst geschrieben habe ohne zu kopieren und die plagiatsvorwurfe streite ich riegeros ab


 
Das solltest du auch, sonst verlierst du dein gesicht - wobei einige angler sprachlich sehr begabt sind  - sie beherrschen anglerlatein vom feinsten und kommen bei denen an, die sich nicht auskennen. Mehr zuhören kann die person  ja nicht bekommen, da die meisten ja keine ahnung haben. 

@Chrissi9776
näher kann man ja kein forellenbecken in hs bekommen, früher soll diese anlage mal gut gewesen sein, da wurden die gefangenen fische per kg noch verkauft. Oft haben die angler die fische versteckt, damit sie umsonst fisch ergattern konnten, weltweit konnte man es im internet lesen. Damals habe ich mich mit ihm mal darüber unterhalten, er wusste es und hat es dann auch geändert. 
Vor jahren erwähnte er, hat er bei heißen sommertage mit dem sauerstoff probleme hatte, welches er jedoch gemeistert hat, durch eine anlage. 
Nun habe ich dort noch nie geangelt, mir das angeln jedoch  mehrmals angesehen. Gefangen wurde meisten im ersten becken vom haus, auf der südlichen rechten seite in der ecke. Ich habe angler beobachtet, die gut dort gefangen haben. 
Einmal war ich dort, da wimmelte es von forellen im zweiten becken und alle waren durch gute belüftung richtig wild. Das angeln war jedoch dort nicht erlaubt. 
Im angelbecken jedoch taumelten die forellen so vor sich hin und nahmen auch kein futter an. Wobei sich dieses ja ständig ändert, heute so und morgen halt anders - so sind halt diese anlagen.
Gruß


----------



## Dorschbande (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin bin gerade in HS,was ich so gelesen habe ist nicht viel los mit Hering. Darf man auf der neuen Mole angeln? Wenn ja, was wird denn da so gefangen.


Gruß an alle Angler


----------



## AAlfänger (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Dorschbande schrieb:


> Moin bin gerade in HS,was ich so gelesen habe ist nicht viel los mit Hering. Darf man auf der neuen Mole angeln? Wenn ja, was wird denn da so gefangen.
> 
> 
> Gruß an alle Angler


Ich nix verstehen;+
Gruß AAlfänger


----------



## anschmu (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Chrissi9776 schrieb:


> Ja alles bestens nur mein Lieblingsforellenpuff scheint nicht mehr der Renner zu sein (der hinter der räucherei in ja) und heringe gibbet nur um Supermarkt :-(
> 
> Nimm Sondervig oder Klittens , da stehen immer Autos und es sollen dort Kilos gefangen werden ! Was ich noch nie mit eigenen Augen gesehen habe ! Aber ich war auch nur immer zum gucken da ! Fahre nur Naturseen an !


----------



## blue1887 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin,heute von 11.00-14.00 Argab-Strand..C40....16Butt...überwiegend auf Eismeergarnelen gefangen...


----------



## blue1887 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hier mal Bilder dazu...


----------



## Michael_05er (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Na da hast Du ja mächtig zugelangt! Viel Ruhe hattest Du wohl nicht bei so viel Fisch in kurzer Zeit |bigeyes

@Dorschbande: Ja, man darf auf der neuen Mole angeln. Aber ob man da im Moment was fängt weiß ich nicht. Makrelen sind weg, Heringe noch nicht da. Man kann es sicher auf Plattfische versuchen, aber das geht z.B. in Argab am Strand mindestens genauso gut.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## LAC (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Zitat:
Zitat von *Dorschbande* 

 
_Moin bin gerade in HS,was ich so gelesen habe ist nicht viel los mit Hering. Darf man auf der neuen Mole angeln? Wenn ja, was wird denn da so gefangen.


Gruß an alle Angler_

Ich nix verstehen;+
Gruß AAlfänger 

@ Dorschbande,
nun verstand dich bordie aalfänger nicht, wobei ich auch nix verstehe - ich glaube jedoch, dass du die gesamte dorschbande dort überlisten kannst, von 12 cm bis 60 cm und solltest du beim werfen dich selbst haken, dann hast du der king dieser bande gefangen. Was will man mehr, wenn man auf den hering wartet.


----------



## Dortmunder (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Chrissi9776 schrieb:


> Ja alles bestens nur mein Lieblingsforellenpuff scheint nicht mehr der Renner zu sein (der hinter der räucherei in ja) und heringe gibbet nur um Supermarkt :-(
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LT26i mit Tapatalk-4


 


Hallo,
also die besagte Forellenanlage in HS hat meines Wissens nach Ende 2012 den Besitzer gewechselt. Zumindest hat es den Anschein, denn noch in den Sommermonaten war das linke der beiden "Hälterbecken" mit Forellen jenseits der 5 Kilo Marke überschwemmt. Das war auch schön anzusehen. Das Problem entwickelte sich meiner Meinung nach beim Aussetzten dieser Kaliber in das "Angelgewässer". Hier haben diese geschuppten "Masthähnchen" einfach nicht mitgemacht. Das schätzungsweise 60cm tiefe Wasser war trotz hinten liegendem "Fjordanschluss" einfach zu warm. Resultat daraus war, dass man ungefähr jedes mal um die 5 toten Großforellen am Grund erkannt hat und der Rest apathisch an der Oberfläche stand und sich mit riesengroßen Pasteklumpen jedweder Farbe befeuern ließ. Diese Jahr im Sommer war es anders. Das linke Becken war leer, die Fische standen jetzt im Querbecken ganz vorne. An jedem Tag den ich dort war wurde Fisch eingesetzt und zwar in einer Größenordnung bis max. 3kg. Keine Spur von Toten oder sterbenden Forellen! Das Angeln dieser Fische war mit Mehlwurm, "Bienenmade" und vorgeschaltetem Messingplättchen am 200cm 0.16er Vorfach mit GlasGhost und leichter Spinnrute echt ein Vergnügen. Denn die vorab schon beschriebenen P.Bait Kugeln, gefühlt Walnussgroß, am 6er Haken waren, wen wundert´s, wieder nicht der Bringer. 
Alles in allem kann man sagen, dass man an diesem Teich trotz der zentralen Lage noch etwas seine Ruhe hat, im Vergleich zu den Anlagen in Sondervig oder der Lodbjerg Hede.

Viele Grüße aus Dortmund


----------



## Dorschbande (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Dorschbande*
> 
> 
> ...


was ich nicht verstehe ist wie man so einen Müll schreiben kann. Viele Grüße


----------



## LAC (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Dorschbande schrieb:


> was ich nicht verstehe ist wie man so einen Müll schreiben kann. Viele Grüße


 
Das kann ich verstehen, denn ich poste oft etwas. was keiner versteht - ist halt müll.  Ich bin halt der müllman, denn oft hole ich den müll den die angler dort an der mole versenken vom grund. Mit dem müll meine ich das material bzw system, wo sie glauben, die dorschbande bzw. andere fische mit überlisten zu können. 
Und die dorschbande, die an der mole gefangen wird,  sind in meinen augen kinder, denn in der nordsee werden nicht  geschlechtsreife tiere, dorsche genannt, und die bande, dass sind die von 15 cm bis 60 cm. Erst nach vier fünf jahren, wenn sie geschlechtsreif sind, nennt man sie kabejau - dann sind sie aber nicht mehr an der mole. 
Dann kannst du sie mit der solea suchen - die fährt 50 seemeilen gen westen, da sich der kabeljau in tieferen zonen etwas wohler fühlen.
Nun hast du ganz schön wind gemacht, wie eine rasselbande - was wird denn dort an der mole alles gefangen.
Ja, was wohl, alle fische die dort vorkommen - ich könnte dir jetzt etwa 15 fischarten aufzählen, aber momentan kannst du froh sein, wenn du eine fischart am haken bekommst, damit meine ich die dorschbande.

Auch diesen satz von dir finde ich scharf: Moin bin gerade in HS,was ich so gelesen habe ist nicht viel los mit Hering

Bist vor ort und teilst uns mit, was du gelesen hast - das ist schon scharf. Wo hast du es gelesen in der tageszeitug d.h. anglerboard. Was soll da einer drauf antworten, der momentan in berlin oder sonst wo ist, das habe ich auch gelesen oder wie der hering läuft.
Aber ich danke dir, denn ich habe dieses ja vorher schon gepostet, das nichts läuft, du wolltest es nur noch mal unterstreichen, verstärken, dass du dieses gelesen hast - jetzt läuft wirklich nichts mehr.


----------



## okram24 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Bin gestern in Argab angekommen.
Als wir unseren Schlüssel abgeholt haben standen einige Angler an beiden Seiten der Schleuse in Hvide Sande!
Einer erzählte, dass er gut Platte gefangen hat.
 Nachdem wir unsere Sachen im Ferienhaus ausgepackt hatten, fing es so stark zu regnen an, dass wir nicht mehr zum Angeln fahren konnten.
Jetzt regnet es schon wieder, sch...x Wetter!

blue1887: Petri zu den schönen Platten!
Zu welcher Zeit (Uhrzeit und Wasserstand) hast Du sie gefangen? Und wie lange warst Du dafür am Wasser?


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hej,
ich tippe mal vorsichtig das er von 11 - 14 Uhr am Strand war, also 3 Stunden, ist glaube ich nicht so schwer das herauszufinden .


----------



## anschmu (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

#q Ick war verrückt , wenn ich das hier so alles lese und drüber nachdenke !|supergri


----------



## Dorschbande (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> Das kann ich verstehen, denn ich poste oft etwas. was keiner versteht - ist halt müll.  Ich bin halt der müllman, denn oft hole ich den müll den die angler dort an der mole versenken vom grund. Mit dem müll meine ich das material bzw system, wo sie glauben, die dorschbande bzw. andere fische mit überlisten zu können.
> Und die dorschbande, die an der mole gefangen wird,  sind in meinen augen kinder, denn in der nordsee werden nicht  geschlechtsreife tiere, dorsche genannt, und die bande, dass sind die von 15 cm bis 60 cm. Erst nach vier fünf jahren, wenn sie geschlechtsreif sind, nennt man sie kabejau - dann sind sie aber nicht mehr an der mole.
> Dann kannst du sie mit der solea suchen - die fährt 50 seemeilen gen westen, da sich der kabeljau in tieferen zonen etwas wohler fühlen.
> Nun hast du ganz schön wind gemacht, wie eine rasselbande - was wird denn dort an der mole alles gefangen.
> ...


ja sorry, war nicht meine Absicht hier Wind zu machen. In diesem Sinne, viele Grüße


----------



## blue1887 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ OKRAM24....steht doch hier alles....Strömung ist schon sehr stark...max 10 Minuten,denn musst neu auswerfen,ich angle mit 150G(könnte auch mit Kralle fischen) aber ich schmeiss nach links,die Strömung treibst denn nach rechts,do fischt man einen grossen Radius ab....mal schauen was das Wetter heute so macht...evtl. bischen auf Forelle fischen am See.............Petri Heil


----------



## okram24 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Sorry, mit dem kleinen Handydisplay ist es immer etwas schwierig beim Schreiben noch mal schnell oben nach zu lesen!
Brandungsgeschirr habe ich nicht mit, wollte es mit Spinnrute und Buttlöffel probieren!


----------



## okram24 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

So, war für 1 1/2 Stunden mit Spinnrute und Buttlöffel in der Brandung.
Zuerst habe ich es mit 2 Mundschnüren versucht, aber damit bin ich nicht weit genug raus genommen.
Mit einer Mundschnur habe ich es dann bis hinter die brechenden Wellen geschafft!
Leider konnte ich weder mit Garnelen, noch mit Wattwürmern einen Biss verzeichnen.
Das Wetter war super, strahlender Sonnenschein!
Etwa 200m weiter stand noch ein Junge mit Brandungsruten, den habe ich noch angesprochen, aber er hatte auch nichts!


----------



## blue1887 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

mein Nachbar war bei den Windrädern am Stand heute ...konnte 12 Plattfisch auf Seeringler erbeuten...


----------



## blue1887 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

So,Wetter ist ja super,denn gleich mal zum brandeln an Strand,mal schauen was geht:m


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Dortmunder schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also die besagte Forellenanlage in HS hat meines Wissens nach Ende 2012 den Besitzer gewechselt. Zumindest hat es den Anschein, denn noch in den Sommermonaten war das linke der beiden "Hälterbecken" mit Forellen jenseits der 5 Kilo Marke überschwemmt. Das war auch schön anzusehen. Das Problem entwickelte sich meiner Meinung nach beim Aussetzten dieser Kaliber in das "Angelgewässer". Hier haben diese geschuppten "Masthähnchen" einfach nicht mitgemacht. Das schätzungsweise 60cm tiefe Wasser war trotz hinten liegendem "Fjordanschluss" einfach zu warm. Resultat daraus war, dass man ungefähr jedes mal um die 5 toten Großforellen am Grund erkannt hat und der Rest apathisch an der Oberfläche stand und sich mit riesengroßen Pasteklumpen jedweder Farbe befeuern ließ. Diese Jahr im Sommer war es anders. Das linke Becken war leer, die Fische standen jetzt im Querbecken ganz vorne. An jedem Tag den ich dort war wurde Fisch eingesetzt und zwar in einer Größenordnung bis max. 3kg. Keine Spur von Toten oder sterbenden Forellen! Das Angeln dieser Fische war mit Mehlwurm, "Bienenmade" und vorgeschaltetem Messingplättchen am 200cm 0.16er Vorfach mit GlasGhost und leichter Spinnrute echt ein Vergnügen. Denn die vorab schon beschriebenen P.Bait Kugeln, gefühlt Walnussgroß, am 6er Haken waren, wen wundert´s, wieder nicht der Bringer.
> Alles in allem kann man sagen, dass man an diesem Teich trotz der zentralen Lage noch etwas seine Ruhe hat, im Vergleich zu den Anlagen in Sondervig oder der Lodbjerg Hede.
> 
> Viele Grüße aus Dortmund



 seit diesen jahr april bekommt er fische geliefert. und nö besitzer hat nich gewechselt.. ist immer noch der selbe.. er hat nur halt keine lust..   er arbeitet ja noch als leuchturmwärter .. seit dem die forellenanlage umgebaut wurde.,. der einlauf flacher  und die pumpe aus.. macht es eh keinen spass mehr dort. man waren das noch zeiten   wo da strömung in der anlage war.


----------



## blue1887 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

wieder da,war Aufgang C53...nach 2 Stunden abgebrochen..Welle war zu heftig...gab aber noch 2 Schollen von 29 und 37cm...


----------



## LAC (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@blue1887
Gratulation - du schlägst ja richtig zu. 
Außer platte läuft ja momentan wirklich nichts, bin gespannt ob die heringe noch kommen.
Weiter so!


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> @blue1887
> Gratulation - du schlägst ja richtig zu.
> Außer platte läuft ja momentan wirklich nichts, bin gespannt ob die heringe noch kommen.
> Weiter so!


 


Otto,#h

halte mal die Füße ins Wasser. Käse wirkt betörend auf Heringe.:m


----------



## Harti (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Otto,#h
> 
> halte mal die Füße ins Wasser. Käse wirkt betörend auf Heringe.:m



Hallo Jürgen,

das mit dem Käse ist mir neu!|kopfkrat

Aber wie "fast" jeder weiß, verständigen sich die Heringe durch Furzen. Vielleicht sollte man es mal damit versuchen sie anzulocken? Könnte ja ähnlich funktionieren wie bei einer Duftspur. Ich denke die Kunst darin besteht den richtigen Ton zu treffen.:q:q:q

Gruss an die HS Gemeide
Torsten


----------



## okram24 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Waren heute an den südlichen Ausläufern des Fjords. Ein Mini-Hecht gelandet und einer kurz vor dem Ufer ausgestiegen!
Danach im LAC vorbei geschaut! Schade Otto, Du warst leider nicht zu Hause!
Weiter zu Costas in den Laden, hier noch schnell eine neue Wathose für meinen Sohn gekauft und mit Costas gut unterhalten!
Auf der Weiterfahrt nach Ringköbing noch im Wald angehalten und einen kleinen Eimer Pilze gesammelt!
Danach haben wir noch ein paar Würfe am Verbindungskanal zwischen Ringköbing- und Stadilfjord gemacht, leider ohne Fischkontakt.
Zum Abendessen gab es Pilzpfanne  mit Bratkartoffeln - lecker!


----------



## LAC (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Otto,#h
> 
> halte mal die Füße ins Wasser. Käse wirkt betörend auf Heringe.:m


 
Jürgen und Torsten,
das habe ich schon gemacht, das funktioniert nicht, nun wollte ich mal bis zum bauchnabel ins wasser gehen, vielleicht klappt es dann. man hat mir gesagt, sie kommen dann ganz nah und schwimmen um die duftquelle. Sie schauen sich das trauerspiel an. Du kannst sie dann beobachten und studien betreiben, wenn sie die zimtstange umkreisen. 
Torsten, das mit dem furzen habe ich auch schon versucht, da bin ich nach vorne gefallen und lag mit der schnauze im wasser - konnte leider den ton nicht richtig kontrollieren. 
Ich bin am verzweifeln, denn die methoden werden ja immer verrückter. 
Mit einen angler habe ich mich an der steinschüttung unterhalten, der hatte eine ganz andere methode, der zog die hose runter, ging in die hocke und fütterte sie an, seine hose, hatte zwei funktionen, einmal als fressnapf und als kescher. 
Er sagte zu mir, er hätte gestern reichlich bommelunder getrunken und es funktioniert wunderbar. Nun konnte mir jedoch nicht genau sagen, warum die heringe kommen, ob es von den geräuschen kommt, oder von der futterbrühe.
Ich sagte ihm, das ist egal, hauptsache du hast die hose voll.
 
In dem sinne - petri heil.

Hier wird meistens über den fang gepostet über das anfüttern von fischen weniger, dabei sind lockmittel oft sehr wichtig - z. b. Boss, schafft eine gute duftspur.  für schöne stunden aber auch die wässerchen, die torsten herstellt.
Bei den fischen habe ich in den südlichen ländern oft mit " rabby dubby " gearbeitet, d.h. ein duftspur gelegt um spezielle fischarten anzulocken. z.b. befestigte ich oft am ankerseil einen zwiebelsack gefüllt mit sardinien, den ich in 60 m tiefe den fischen angeboten habe - gute erfolge erzielt und große fische gelandet.
Hier ein kleiner rekordfisch /conger aus dem jahre 1988 im novigradsko kanal bei zadar -novigrad /damlatien gefangen.








Torsten, hier die neue liste der deutschen rekordfische - spitz die haken für den hornhecht. Nächstes jahr greifen wir an. 
http://www.efsa-germany.de/downloads/DRfeG_2012.pdf

Nun lass dich nicht verrückt machen von kurt muskats rekord, von 2.2 kg, das ist auch ein hornhecht, jedoch nicht der in den europäischen gewässern vorkommt. Über 30 arten sind weltweit vertreten, da werden einige bis 2 m lang, die kommen nicht in hvide sande vor - hier haben wir den hornhecht "belone belone" der etwa 1 m länge erreicht.

Gruß


----------



## Angelprofesor (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

#h Hallo Otto, das waren noch die gute alte zeiten in und um Zadar. #g

Gruss aus Kroatien,
Vladi


----------



## okram24 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> Torsten, hier die neue liste der deutschen rekordfische - spitz die haken für den hornhecht. Nächstes jahr greifen wir an.
> http://www.efsa-germany.de/downloads/DRfeG_2012.pdf
> 
> Gruß


 
Otto, du alter Knurrhahn, bist ja auch immer noch vertreten in der Liste!


----------



## LAC (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



okram24 schrieb:


> Otto, du alter Knurrhahn, bist ja auch immer noch vertreten in der Liste!


 
Marko, das ist alles schnee von gestern und liegt 25 jahre zurück, das ist keine kunst, man muss nur wissen wo sie sind und zeit haben - ein bischen angeln sollte man auch können. Ich bin ja noch viermal dort vertreten und habe sie alle in einem jahr gefangen. Nun stehe ich nicht auf solche rekordfänge und ein aussenstehender kennt nicht den hintergrund, warum ich diese gefangen habe.
Ich habe mich früher stark gemacht für kleinfischarten, d.h. referate gehalten bei angelvereinen, diese kleinfische beim besatz zu berücksichtigen, damit ein ausgewogener fischbestand erzielt wird. 
Das war, wie ein rotes tuch, da es geld kostete und sie kein nutzen davon haben und oft hörte ich aus den ersten reihen - die alten angler und großen ordensträger munkeln, der soll lieber mal große fische fangen, als uns hier was von kleinfischarten zu erzählen. 
Das habe ich dann wörtlich genommen, danach haben sie die fresse gehalten. Das war der grund.

In hvide sande, da kommen oft angler zu mir und sagen, wissen sie so wie sie angeln, das funktioniert hier nicht, sie müssen, mit wasserkugel oder was auch immer angeln.
Danke habe ich gesagt, konnte mir jedoch den müll  nicht mehr anhören, jeder der einen hornhecht gefangen hatte laberte rum. 
Nun trage ich mein alte jacke, wo das deutsche rekordzeichen auf dem rücken ist, jetzt kommen sie ganz leise und sagen, dass ist ja interessant wie sie angeln. Auf alle fälle habe ich jetzt ruhe und bekomme keine ratschläge mehr wie man in hvide sande angeln muss.  

@ Angelprof.
Vladi, ich werde nochmal mit dir die gegend dort aufsuchen - das steht fest. Wie weit ist es von zadar zu dir ?


----------



## Angelprofesor (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> ,
> @ Angelprof.
> Vladi, ich werde nochmal mit dir die gegend dort aufsuchen - das steht fest. *Wie weit ist es von zadar zu dir ?*


 
#h@ Otto, 
es sind genau 347 km, das ist ein Katzensprung, von mir nach Hvide Sande sind es 2000 km. Ich freue mich das wir die " Alte spuren " erneuern und gemeinsam sehen wie sich der Zadar veraendert hat in den letzten 25 Jahre. 
|welcome:

Gruß aus Kroatien,
Vladi


----------



## Harti (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> Jürgen und Torsten,
> 
> Torsten, hier die neue liste der deutschen rekordfische - spitz die haken für den hornhecht. Nächstes jahr greifen wir an.
> http://www.efsa-germany.de/downloads/DRfeG_2012.pdf
> ...



Hallo Otto,

wir werden mochmal angreifen und den Rekord knacken!#6 
AT 2,2 kg ist wohl nicht in HS mit der vorkommenden Spezies zu machen|kopfkrat aber den Rest können wir übertrumpfen. Ich habe mir schon passende Schnur zugelegt, bin aber noch am zögern mit den Haken.:g
Die nächste Saison kann kommen!

Schade das es mit dem Furzen bei den Heringen nicht geklappt hat. Wir sprechen halt nicht eine Sprache. Du kannst dich aber sicher erinnern, dass es bei den Barschen im Fjord ganz gut funzte mit der Methode.

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Harti schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,
> 
> *wir werden mochmal angreifen und den Rekord knacken!#6 *
> AT 2,2 kg ist wohl nicht in HS mit der vorkommenden Spezies zu machen|kopfkrat aber den Rest können wir übertrumpfen. Ich habe mir schon passende Schnur zugelegt, bin aber noch am zögern mit den Haken.:g
> ...


 


Torsten,#h

mein PB in HS liegt bei 96cm. In Norge habe ich den Meter schon mehrfach geknackt. Es ist also noch eine Menge Luft nach oben.


----------



## LAC (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Vladi, wir planen das mal für nächstes jahr, kann für kleines geld nach zadar fliegen und mir ein auto mieten. Problem ist ein boot zu bekommen, die ich in novigrad kenne, die liegen schon beim lieben gott und eins mieten in zadar (marina) ist zu teuer, bzw. die strecke zu weit. Die ganze halbinsel müssen wir umfahren, südlich der insel vir in richtung velebit kanal nach starigrad und weiter. Da sind grob 75 seemeilen. Wir hatten damals unsere eigenen boote mit, jedoch als ausgangspunkt novigrad, dass sind 8 Seemeilen bis zum fangplatz nördl. der brücke.
Ich will mir ja ein gebrauchtes schlauchboot anschaffen - schaue schon immer und suche eine kleine gurke mit 20 ps - wenn ich eins günstig schnappe, fahre ich mit dem wagen. Jedenfalls planen wir das für nächstes jahr.

@ Harti
Torsten, ich hatte den rekord ja schon genackt, auch schon alles ausgefüllt, den plunder jedoch nicht weggeschickt. 
Um einen rekord zu knacken muss du einige gramm mehr haben, ich kann dir nicht sagen wie viele gramm es sind. schätze mal um die 100 gramm.
Betreffend der schnurstärke arbeite ich ja schon immer mit einer dünnen monofilen. Das einzige problem was ich damals hatte, war die waage. Die muss ja geeigt sein und das prüfsiegel darf nicht alt sein, da hatte ich probleme mit, da ich keine geeignete waage in hvide sande fand, musste wirklich mehrere geschäfte anlaufen, bis ich eine waage mit gült.prüfsiegel fand. 

Was Jürgen erwähnt hat stimmt, er hat schon granaten in norwegen gefangen, wir haben uns darüber unterhalten. Trotzdem sage ich besteht in hvide sande eine größere chance, da ich in europa keinen platz kenne, wo sie in solchen schulen vorkommen. Das hat natürlich etwas mit der schleuse zu tun, da sie da alle durch die schleuse wollen.
Als anregung ein kleines foto.


----------



## okram24 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Gestern Nachmittag habe ich ein paar Würfe mit Heringspaternoster an der Schleuse gemacht. Erst mit 40g Blei, aber damit bin ich nicht richtig bis runter gekommen, weil der starke Wind so in den Schnurbogen gedrückt hat. Danach mit 60g Blei, damit war die Führung besser, aber Fischkontakt hatte ich trotzdem nicht.
lch stand dabei auf der nördlichen Plattform zur Meerseite, auch auf der südlichen Plattform waren einige Angler, aber in der halben Stunde, die ich da war, konnte ich keine Fänge beobachten!


----------



## blue1887 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

ja,ich hatte auch gestern Abend nochmal ne Halbe Stunde auf Hering probiert ....nichts...mal schauen , morgen vieleicht nochmal in die Brandung wenn der Wind weniger ist....


----------



## Redeye01 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Zusammen,

war vom 14.10. bis 20.10.13 in Hvide Sande. War eine total schöne, erholsame Urlaubswoche. Nur angel- und fangmäßig katastrophal. Kein Hering in Sichtweite (aber das ist ja keine Neuigkeit, wenn ich die anderen Berichte so lese). Ich habe dann noch einen Versuch in Thorsminde gemacht, da war auch nichts. Auf der Fjordseite dort wurden einige kleine Plattfische gefangen. Habe mir dann ganz optimistisch für 72 Kronen 2 Pakete Seeringler gekauft, dann aber auch nur 2 Babyschollen gefangen.

Ein weiterer Verzweifelungsversuch war die Forellenanlage in Klegod. Hier konnte man am hinteren Teich ganz entspannt mit einem Bierchen in der Sonne sitzen, während zig dicke Forellen (ca. 2 - 5 kg) über meine Pose sprangen. Es sah manchmal so aus, als wollten sie Harakiri machen. Habe noch verschiedene Köder ausprobiert, ohne Erfolg. Während der 4 Stunden wurde auch von den anderen Anglern nichts gefangen.

Am letzen Tag habe ich noch mal einen Versuch mit meinem 2. Wurmpaket am Fjord in Hs gemacht in der Hoffnung evtl. hier einen maßigen Plattfisch zu fangen (etwa in Höhe der dortigen Forellenanlage hinter dem Fischgeschäft). Leider auch ohne einen Biß zu bekommen.

Na egal, war trotzdem schön! Kann im nächsten Frühjahr nur besser werden. Bin mal gespannt, ob es in diesem Jahr mit den Heringen noch was wird.

Grüße aus Hechthausen#h

Hubert


----------



## Angelprofesor (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Vladi, *wir planen das mal für nächstes jahr,* kann für kleines geld nach zadar fliegen und mir ein auto mieten. Problem ist ein boot zu bekommen, die ich in novigrad kenne, die liegen schon beim lieben gott und eins mieten in zadar (marina) ist zu teuer, bzw. die strecke zu weit. Die ganze halbinsel müssen wir umfahren, südlich der insel vir in richtung velebit kanal nach starigrad und weiter. Da sind grob 75 seemeilen. Wir hatten damals unsere eigenen boote mit, jedoch als ausgangspunkt novigrad, dass sind 8 Seemeilen bis zum fangplatz nördl. der brücke.
> Ich will mir ja ein gebrauchtes schlauchboot anschaffen - schaue schon immer und suche eine kleine gurke mit 20 ps - wenn ich eins günstig schnappe, fahre ich mit dem wagen. Jedenfalls planen wir das für nächstes jahr.
> 
> #h@ Otto,
> ...


----------



## LAC (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

#h@ Otto, 
ich bin ab 29.04. -13.05. 2014 in Hvide Sande dan werden wir alles besprechen, wir werden noch telefonieren und details ausarbeiten. Ich habe Bekante in Vir und werde mit denen noch einiges klaeren wegen Boot u. Wohnung. #g

Gruß aus Kroatien,
Vladi[/QUOTE]

Vladi, ist ok, so machen wir es. 
Die insel Vir, stößt bei mir etwas neg. auf, diese durchfahrt vor der insel vir zum velebit gebirge d.h. küstenstrasse - hat eine sehr starke strömung. Ich habe dort reichlich getaucht, einmal wurde ich dort unterwasser in ein stellnetz eines fischers getrieben - habe mit dem messer daraus salat gemacht, sonst hätte ich wie die fische mit gespreizten kiemen da drin ich mit händen und füssen gehangen.


----------



## vanminh74 (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo liebe HV Angler  wollte mal schnell einen verregneten Petri Gruß versenden!! Wünsche uns allen noch etwas regenfreie Zeit mit reichlich Fisch! 


Otto: Xtra Gruß aus dem Münsterland!! Es ist und bleibt eine Wonne deinen Beiträgen zu frönen "-"

PS: südliche Fjordausläufer - sind das die mit der Holzbrücke? Hecht und Barsch mit Kunstödern...Wobbler, Gummifisch?


----------



## LAC (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



vanminh74 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe HV Angler  wollte mal schnell einen verregneten Petri Gruß versenden!! Wünsche uns allen noch etwas regenfreie Zeit mit reichlich Fisch!
> 
> 
> Otto: Xtra Gruß aus dem Münsterland!! Es ist und bleibt eine Wonne deinen Beiträgen zu frönen "-"
> ...


 
Hallo du jäger auf zanderischen  im südlich fjord kommen sie nicht vor, der fjordausläufer ist vom parkplatz nymindegab in südlicher richtung, wo dann die holzbrücke über den fjord geht - hecht kannst du fangen mit wobbler, gumifisch usw. In südlicher richtung von der brücke ist auf der rechten seite ist unterwasser eine krautbank, wo die hechte drin stehen - nur zur information.
Gruß


----------



## okram24 (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Haben heute an den südlichen Fjordausläufern zum Abschluß noch mal einige Hechte zwischen 50 und 80cm gefangen!
Köder waren Spinner und ein großer Gummifisch!
An der Schleuse haben wir am Vormittag auch einen letzten Versuch auf Hering gestartet, aber da ging wieder garnichts!


----------



## der-tiefflieger (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Ich hab gestern im südlichen Bereich 2 rund 60 cm Hechte überlisten können.


----------



## vanminh74 (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Petri den Esox-Fängern!! Keine Fotos.....schade dabei ist die Gegend dort auch soo schön!

Danke Otto für die Infos ;-)


----------



## ORKA1977 (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

hi
2014 fahre ich nicht nach hs sondern daß erste mal nach thorsminde.
vom 10.05.-16.05.14 mal sehen was da alles so rum schwimmt.
hs ist in meinen augen der bourner wenns um hering geht.
mfg.


----------



## der-tiefflieger (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*


----------



## der-tiefflieger (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*


----------



## LAC (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Okram24
Marko, das waren ja nette stunden, die wir verbracht haben - nun hat es sich ja noch gelohnt, dass du dort am Fjord auf hecht gegangen bist - ich dachte du hättest bei uns in der lydum au es noch versucht. 
Wir sehen uns, wenn du in dk bist. Ich habe gerade mal die alten aufnahmen vom bordie treffen in den esehäusern gefunden, ich glaube es liegt zwei jahre zurück. Werde sie mal einsetzen.

@ der tiefflieger

Schönes Foto vom fjord- hast du da den hecht gefangen ?  Nicht schlecht. Dort ist eine gute stelle für den held (schnäpelart) und barsche, da sie dort oft jagen - nicht weit von diesem platz laicht der held.


----------



## der-tiefflieger (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Jup. War lustig. Hatte erst nen großen wobbler dran, da dachten die kleinfische ein Barsch kommt und ließen das Wasser kochen. Aber hecht kam erst auf Blinker


----------



## MatSa (26. Oktober 2013)

Petri zu den Hechten. 
Ich hatte im Sommer Erfolg mit 2'er Spinnern auf Hecht, mit Wobbler konnte ich nur einen Barsch in der Vonå zum Landgang überreden.


----------



## mathei (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

geile Fotos flieger


----------



## okram24 (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Petri flieger!

Ich werde Fotos hochladen, wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin!
Vom Handy kriege ich das nicht hin.

@Otto: Finde auch, dass wir uns gestern gut unterhalten haben.
Ich melde mich auf jeden Fall, wenn ich wieder in der Nähe bin!

Gruß Marko


----------



## Danmark2k (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin! Ich sitz hier gerade mitten im Orkan in Argab und frage mich so langsam ob ich überhaupt noch ein Hering sehe. Eine Woche "warten" hab ich nun hinter mir und noch knapp eine Woche vor mir. Vorhin im Angelladen am Kreisel hab ich mit bekommen wie ein Verkäufer einem Angler erklärte das es noch zu warm sei und wenn er unbedingt Heringe fangen möchte sollte er doch mitte/ende November wieder kommen. Also ich für mein teil hab hier auch schon im Oktober bei wesentlich kälteren Wetter gestanden und es kamen keine Heringe. War es den Heringen da zu kalt?#c Und auch schon im November und Dezember stand ich hier im Schnee und es waren keine Heringe da.
Letzte Woche Dienstag hab ich in Tohrsminde ein Angler gesehen der zwei Heringe zum Landgang überreden konnte.
Die beiden Heringe fanden das Wetter wohl nicht zu warm |supergri|supergri


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Letzte Woche Dienstag hab ich in Tohrsminde ein Angler gesehen der zwei Heringe zum Landgang überreden konnte.
Die beiden Heringe fanden das Wetter wohl nicht zu warm |supergri|supergri[/QUOTE]



Waren wohl die letzten ihrer Art.:m


----------



## LAC (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Jürgen Breithardt
Jürgen, momentan ist ja was los, da bewegt sich was. 
Am nachmittag, hat ein autofahrer auf der schleuse die seitenscheibe zum meer hin geöffnet, da saß er im wasser und zwischen den sitzen lagen die heringe.
Dieses konnte ich über die kamera in hs sehen - wegen einen fliegenden rochen stoppte er blitzartig. Diesen moment nutzte er aus und ich konnte von seinen lippen ablesen, dass er laut zu den verzweifelten anglern am geländer brüllte: es geht auch ohne cirkle hooks. 
Dieser oben erwähnte stopp bzw. "fliegende rochen" kommt zu dieser jahreszeit bei bestimmten wetter in hvide sande vor, er ist ein vorzüglicher segler - ein fisch der lüfte förmlich und ist verwandt mit den nagelrochen, sein name ist raja, welli aspesti, ist giftig und hat zwei lange verzinkte nägel. 
Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen Breithardt
> Jürgen, momentan ist ja was los, da bewegt sich was.
> Am nachmittag, hat ein autofahrer auf der schleuse die seitenscheibe zum meer hin geöffnet, da saß er im wasser und zwischen den sitzen lagen die heringe.
> Dieses konnte ich über die kamera in hs sehen - wegen einen fliegenden rochen stoppte er blitzartig. Diesen moment nutzte er aus und ich konnte von seinen lippen ablesen, dass er laut zu den verzweifelten anglern am geländer brüllte: es geht auch ohne cirkle hooks.
> ...


 


Otto,#h

du sollst doch nicht so viel trinken.|rolleyes


----------



## heitzer (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Ja, an der Schleuse ist es fast, wie bei Harry Potter!

LG Dirk


----------



## Danmark2k (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



heitzer schrieb:


> Ja, an der Schleuse ist es fast, wie bei Harry Potter!
> 
> LG Dirk



Na wenn es so wäre dann würden die Heringe den Anglern ja von allein in die Eimer springen |supergri

Momentan bin ich nur froh das dass Ferienhaus stehen geblieben ist #t
Wenn ich am Wochenende wieder zu hause bin werd ich mal ein paar Videos von dem Orkan hier hoch laden.

Naja ein paar Tage hab ich ja noch...vielleicht geht ja noch was in sachen Hering obwohl ich da nicht mehr so richtig drann glaube #d
Da kann man sich nur aufs nächste Jahr freuen.

In dem Sinne
Skol


----------



## porscher (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

ich bin momentan zwar nicht an der nordsee, aber auch auf der insel ALS war es gestern echt heftig. hier ging echt die post ab. der wind pfiff hier mächtig und deckte 3 dachziegel von unserem ferienhaus ab und riss einfach die rutsche im garten aus der verankerung...Die rutsche hob dann ab und flog einige meter durch die luft.


----------



## LAC (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Jürgen Breithardt
Jürgen, ich muss doch jeden tag drei liter trinken, damit meine niere fleißig arbeitet - zum glück ist es wasser.
Sollten bei mir im gehirn die ersten fehlschaltugen eintreten - dann ist der tag gekommen, wo man reichlich trinken soll, denn dadurch kann der kurzschluss etwas verzögert werden. 
Jürgen, ich tauche dann und schlucke nur noch wasser, sonst laufe ich noch auf der schleuse und suche den nagelrochen. |supergri
Noch kann ich die wörter drehen wie ich will, bin halt ein orkan, der spielt auch verrückt. Bei bordie porscher am ferienhaus, macht der orkan aus einer rutsche ein flugobjekt.

Jürgen, da es so windig war, habe ich den müllbeutel einfach nach draußen gestellt, bekam gerade ein anruf aus odense, dort ist er gelandet, obwohl kein zug fuhr. 
Jürgen, muss ich jetzt schon mehr trinken oder reicht es für die nominierung eines umweltpreises. 
Jedenfalls ist es wegweisend und könnte die zukünftige entsorgungstechnik für angler werden  |supergri  kam auf die idee, da bei mir im garten der ganze angelmüll aus hvide sande gelandet ist.  
Bin nächste woche in düsseldorf - wollte dich mitnehmen, für´n schluck.
Gruß


----------



## AAlfänger (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Otto,
bei drei Litern Wasser mußt du aber ganz tüchtig aufpassen, das deine eiserne Gesundheit nicht rostet!

Gruß AAlfänger:m


----------



## LAC (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> @ Otto,
> bei drei Litern Wasser mußt du aber ganz tüchtig aufpassen, das deine eiserne Gesundheit nicht rostet!
> 
> Gruß AAlfänger:m


 
Da hast du recht, zum glück hat man mir im körper alles aus titan eingepflanzt,  sonst müsste ich ständig drei ltr. alkohol trinken, damit ich nicht roste -  z.b. chivas regal 25 year old, auf krankenschein natürlich.
Nicht schlecht, dann sehe ich die fische fliegen.

Das mit dem wasser trinken ist wirklich ein problem, 3 ltr. soll man täglich trinken, damit die niere tüchig arbeitet und alles d.h. medikamente ausscheidet, jedoch ist dieses die oberste grenze für ein herz, das macht dann nicht mehr mit. Es ist ein verteufelter kreislauf. Normal macht man sich da ja keine gedanken drüber, erst wenn´s knallt, dann sieht man es mit anderen augen - so ist es auch mit dem rauchen - das sind halt langzeitschäden.

Nun zu den heringe - die müssen doch jetzt nach dem orkan da sein - die brauchten doch gar nicht schwimmen, die wurden doch förmlich getragen.
Kann nicht mal schnell ein angler der in hvide sande ist, schauen an der schleuse, es regnet zwar, aber das ist ja nicht das schlimmste. Freue mich für jede antwort.|supergri|supergri


----------



## Angelprofesor (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

#c Hallo leber Angelfreunde, Heringsjahr 2012 war in Hvide Sande auch nicht berauschend, Fischsterben in September 2012 vor Norwegen und Klimawandel haben Wanderfische wie Hering stark beeinflust, Irritiert und dezimiert, somit bin ich ueberzeugt das die Heringsschwaerme ( Schulen ) die in Hvide Sande im Herbstmonaten besuchen auch fuer nechste par Jahre weniger werden als das bis jetzt war. Heringspopulation ist geschrumpft, dank ueberfischung und Wassererwaermung ( Klimawandel ), das sind Faktoren ueber die keiner gerne redet aber die sind da und wir Angelfreunde das als erster merken. 

Liebe Grusse aus Kroatien,

Vladi


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> #c Hallo leber Angelfreunde, Heringsjahr 2012 war in Hvide Sande auch nicht berauschend, Fischsterben in September 2012 vor Norwegen und Klimawandel haben Wanderfische wie Hering stark beeinflust, Irritiert und dezimiert, somit bin ich ueberzeugt das die Heringsschwaerme ( Schulen ) die in Hvide Sande im Herbstmonaten besuchen auch fuer nechste par Jahre weniger werden als das bis jetzt war. *Heringspopulation ist geschrumpft, dank ueberfischung* und Wassererwaermung ( Klimawandel ), das sind Faktoren ueber die keiner gerne redet aber die sind da und wir Angelfreunde das als erster merken.
> 
> Liebe Grusse aus Kroatien,
> 
> Vladi


 

Vladi alter Freund,#h

du hast völlig Recht. Würde Otto seine Scheixx Seehunde zurück halten, dann bliebe für uns auch noch etwas über.:m


----------



## Angelprofesor (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Vladi alter Freund,#h
> 
> du hast völlig Recht. Würde Otto seine Scheixx Seehunde zurück halten, dann bliebe für uns auch noch etwas über.:m
> 
> ...


----------



## LAC (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Vladi
Du hast recht, d.h. man kann im nächsten jahr sich einen schönen zeltplatz oder ein schönes sommerhaus aussuchen, da reichlich frei sind, da die angler nicht mehr kommen und man findet einen guten angelplatz. Nicht schlecht, etwas gutes hat es ja, man hat platz zum angeln, gefangen wird ja nichts und wir haben mehr zeit, da dieser thread zusammen bricht.
Ich glaube im nächste jahr kommen die heringe - was sollen denn die seehunde fressen.
Und jürgen, du hast auch recht, ich habe jedoch nur einen seehund vor jahren ausgewildert, der jedoch ist durch meine schule gegangen und war dressiert und so schlau, dass er seine artgenossen informiert hat und nun schwimmen 17 exemplare an der schleuse.
Einst waren es die lieblinge, jetzt beschimpft du sie mit scheixxhunde - jedenfalls freuen sich die kinder, wenn einer mit dem kopf aus dem wasser schaut und mit einer flosse winkt und sich beim angler für den hering bedankt. 
Was dann beim angler zu sehen ist - das ist fernsehreif.

Jürgen, lach doch bitte mal, ein bischen wahrheit ist doch dabei.


----------



## Angelprofesor (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Vladi
> Du hast recht, d.h. man kann im nächsten jahr sich einen schönen zeltplatz oder ein schönes sommerhaus aussuchen, da reichlich frei sind, da die angler nicht mehr kommen und man findet einen guten angelplatz. Nicht schlecht, etwas gutes hat es ja, man hat platz zum angeln, gefangen wird ja nichts.
> Ich glaube im nächste jahr kommen die heringe - was sollen denn die seehunde fressen.
> Und jürgen, du hast auch recht, ich habe jedoch nur einen Seehund vor jahren ausgewildert, der jedoch istdurch meine schule gegangen und war dressiert und so schlau, dass er seine artgenossen informiert hat und nun schwimmen 17 exemplare an der schleuse.
> ...


 
#h @Otto, eben aus dem grund habe ich gesagt wir treffen uns in der Gegend vom Zadar, meine langjaehrigen studien sind eben (leider ) wirklichkeit geworden, der Fisch wird immer weniger und wir Angler werden immer gieriger, es reicht nicht 10 kg pro Familie fuer 14 Taegige Urlaub in Daenemark, es mussen wenigsten 300 Herinhe pro Tag sein, sonst lohnt sich nicht ?,!. Ich war mit 5 Heringe pro tag zufrieden und es war schoen in Daenemark zu sein. Du weist das ich ueber 30 Jahre Gast in Daenemark war und habe immer einige Fische mitgenommen aber nie mehr als ich selbst gebraucht habe ( Ca. 5 -10 kg ) und dafon waren wenigstens 3 -5 kg Gerauscherte Ware die ich gekauft habe. Wir Angler ( nicht alle ) sind selbst schuld das uns keiner mehr glaubt und das wir immer schuld sind fuer jede misere die auftreten tut. #q

@Juergen, lase bitte den alten Dompteur Otto auch sein Spass haben.

Gruss aus Kroatien, #g
Vladi


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Vladi
> Du hast recht, d.h. man kann im nächsten jahr sich einen schönen zeltplatz oder ein schönes sommerhaus aussuchen, da reichlich frei sind, da die angler nicht mehr kommen und man findet einen guten angelplatz. Nicht schlecht, etwas gutes hat es ja, man hat platz zum angeln, gefangen wird ja nichts und wir haben mehr zeit, da dieser thread zusammen bricht.
> Ich glaube im nächste jahr kommen die heringe - was sollen denn die seehunde fressen.
> Und jürgen, du hast auch recht, ich habe jedoch nur einen seehund vor jahren ausgewildert, der jedoch ist durch meine schule gegangen und war dressiert und so schlau, dass er seine artgenossen informiert hat und nun schwimmen 17 exemplare an der schleuse.
> ...






*Otto,#h*
*wir werden nächste Woche gemeinsam in Düsseldorf lachen.:m*


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> #h @Otto, eben aus dem grund habe ich gesagt wir treffen uns in der Gegend vom Zadar, meine langjaehrigen studien sind eben (leider ) wirklichkeit geworden, der Fisch wird immer weniger und wir Angler werden immer gieriger, es reicht nicht 10 kg pro Familie fuer 14 Taegige Urlaub in Daenemark, es mussen wenigsten 300 Herinhe pro Tag sein, sonst lohnt sich nicht ?,!. Ich war mit 5 Heringe pro tag zufrieden und es war schoen in Daenemark zu sein. Du weist das ich ueber 30 Jahre Gast in Daenemark war und habe immer einige Fische mitgenommen aber nie mehr als ich selbst gebraucht habe ( Ca. 5 -10 kg ) und dafon waren wenigstens 3 -5 kg Gerauscherte Ware die ich gekauft habe. Wir Angler ( nicht alle ) sind selbst schuld das uns keiner mehr glaubt und das wir immer schuld sind fuer jede misere die auftreten tut. #q
> 
> *@Juergen, lase bitte den alten Dompteur Otto auch sein Spass haben*.
> 
> ...


 


Vladi,#h

wir werden nächste Woche eine Menge gemeinsammen Spass haben ( in Düsseldorf).:q


----------



## okram24 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hier kommen nun die versprochenen Bilder von der letzten Woche in Hvide Sande!


----------



## Angelprofesor (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Vladi,#h
> 
> *wir werden nächste Woche eine Menge gemeinsammen Spass haben ( in Düsseldorf*).:q
> 
> ...


----------



## Angelprofesor (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



okram24 schrieb:


> Hier kommen nun die versprochenen Bilder von der letzten Woche in Hvide Sande!


#h @ *Okram 24,* Marko das sieht ja sehr gut aus, Pilze - 1. Klassig, wie man dazu sagt ??  Hechte auch Super - Petri.

Gruss aus Kroatien, #g
Vladi


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> j.Breithardt schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Vladi,#h
> ...


----------



## LAC (1. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Vladi, keine aufregung für deine schreibfehler, hier hat sich ja im board schon einmal einer darüber aufgeregt, sie wissen nicht wer du bist, jedenfalls hast du dein kapitänspatent und bist nicht durchgefallen bei der anglerprüfung. |supergri

Ich kann auch kein kroatisch, außer: Živjeli und crno vino, obwohl ich vor 30 jahren 300 wörter mal konnte. Inzwischen habe ich die hälfte vergessen, wobei eine hafenarbeiter in GB auch nur 300 wörter englisch beherrscht und damit klar kommt. Das schärfste ist, einige frauen in afrika, die kommen sogar mit vier wörter zurecht -  you money - I'm good |supergri

@ Jürgen, geht klar ich komme, du hast ja meinen plan per pn bekommen, wo und was ich alles machen muss.

@ Okram 24
Marko, gratulation, sieht doch gut aus mit den fängen, wo und wann hast du denn die pilze gefunden ? Vor etwa zwei wochen war ich im wald, da waren die meisten durch die nässe schon matschig.
Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Jürgen, geht klar ich komme, du hast ja meinen plan per pn bekommen, wo und was ich alles machen muss.


Alles klar, Einkaufsliste kommt per PN.


----------



## okram24 (2. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@LAC: Die Pilze habe ich in einem Waldstück zwischen Skjern und Ringköbing gefunden, nachdem ich bei Costas im Laden war, an den Tag als ich Dich verpasst habe!
Hier noch ein Kartenausschnitt, das rote Kreuz zeigt auf das Waldstück!


----------



## LAC (2. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Okram24
Marko, danke für die mühe, nicht schlecht. 
Solltest du nochmal im herbst hier erscheinen und ich kann mich noch bewegen, dann gehen wir mal ein stündchen und sammeln pilze bei uns im wald  -  etwa 10 essbare arten kenne ich ohne brille.
Gleichzeitig zeige ich dir reichlich bis ca. 2 m große nesthügel der roten waldameise (Formica rufa)- Sehr selten findet man nesthügel in diesen größen, in solch einen bau können bis zu zwei millionen tiere leben. Super fotos habe ich gemacht jedoch auch ein bordie habe ich sie gezeigt, hat auch fotos geschosssen.
Gruß


----------



## Michael_05er (6. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Bevor es ruhig wird in HS will ich mich auch mal wieder melden. Der Urlaub für 2014 ist gebucht. Vom 06.09.-20.09. ist ein Ferienhaus in Argab gebucht und ich freue mich jetzt schon drauf! Der fünfte Urlaub in HS. Wenn ich bedenke, dass wir eher zufällig auf Dänemark gekommen sind....

Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk


----------



## LAC (10. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo,
hier mal einige fotos vom bordie treffen in dänemark, damit erinnerungen wach werden in dieser kalten zeit. War eine tolle runde und ich hoffe, dass ich den bordies sowie den gästen gute informationen  betreffend der angelei geben konnte, damit die angelei im fjord auch freude bereitet. Für einige war sicherlich der rundgang zu den laichplätzen neuland, da nicht jeder diese kennt.


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> Hallo,
> *hier mal einige fotos* vom bordie treffen in dänemark, damit erinnerungen wach werden in dieser kalten zeit. War eine tolle runde und ich hoffe, dass ich den bordies sowie den gästen gute informationen betreffend der angelei geben konnte, damit die angelei im fjord auch freude bereitet. Für einige war sicherlich der rundgang zu den laichplätzen neuland, da nicht jeder diese kennt.


 


Einige? #c


----------



## AAlfänger (10. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo,
bei meinen Angelkollegen und mir laufen im Moment die Planungen für unsere Angeltour im Mai 2014 in Hvide Sande! Nachdem wir letztes Jahr uns berufsbedingt teilen mußten ( drei Rentner und drei Leute die für uns noch arbeiten müssen:q:q:q)fahren wir diesmal alle zusammen für eine Woche nach Hvide Sande! Einmütiger Tenor: Nachkommen ist Blöde, kaum Angel ausgepackt schon wieder nach Hause.|uhoh: Jetzt kann ich denen auch mal etwas von der schönen Gegend um Hvide Sande zeigen!
Ist ja bloß noch ein halbes Jahr#6

Gruß AAlfänger:vik:


----------



## LAC (10. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Jürgen Breithardt
Jürgen, du warst schneller als ich die Fotos einsetzen konnte. Musste sie alle einzeln hochladen - macht das alter, bin halt zu doof und über diese kostbare zeit, habe ich mich schon wieder aufgeregt. Habe noch welche, jedoch im fotoalbum im board, wobei es bei mir jetzt genug ist. 
Trotzdem war es eine tolle runde.
Den schal, den ich bei dir liegen gelassen habe, den hole ich mir in drei wochen ab, dann geht es erneut nach westfalen.

@ Aalfänger
In einer woche kann man genug fangen, zeig deinen kollegen mal die schönen fotos.
Sag ihnen aber nicht, dass ich die seehunde trainiert habe und die den anglern die heringe vom haken ziehen. Momentan trainiere ich mit den möwen, dann ist der fisch beim rausholen in der luft am paternoster auch nicht mehr sicher, sie kommen dann wie im sturzflug und ziehen in der luft sie vom haken.:q


----------



## blue1887 (10. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

jo,wir haben auch schon wieder für Mai gebucht...
Petri Heil


----------



## AAlfänger (11. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@LAC,
ich konnte dieses Jahr im Mai meine Kollegen schon so begeistern, das die drei,die noch für meine Rente arbeiten spontan gesagt haben, nächstes Jahr eine Woche! Da sie dieses Jahr erst Dienstags nachkamen! Aber Otto, was deine Dressur-künste angegeht, absolute Hochachtung.Du hast die Robben so im Griff,wenn das mit den Möwen auch gelingt währe das allererste Sahne!#6 Solltest du denn mal eine Blockade in deiner künstlerischen Schaffenskraft haben kannst du immer noch deinen Lebensunterhalt mit Dressur bestreiten:vik:

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## porscher (12. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

gibt es momentan fangmeldungen? ist der hering endlich da?


----------



## Danmark2k (12. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Man sollte den Heringen dieses Jahr nen neues Navi zu Weihnachten schenken das die HvideSande noch vor Silvester finden   
Ich war ja jetzt erst in Hvide Sande und es hat sich kein Hering blicken lassen.
Ausser in Thorsminde konnte ich zwei exemplare betrachten.
In beiden Angelläden waren die Infos gleich.
Es sei zu Warm und man sollte bis mitte/ende November abwarten.
Klimawandel,Überfischung und eingriffe in die Natur.Mehr muss man nicht sagen oder?
Man könnte es auch als eine Region im Wandel bezeichnen.
Wenn mehr und mehr der Hering in Hvide Sande weg bleibt werden auch mehr und mehr die Angler weg bleiben.
Das ist gut für die Leute die dort Wohnen und endlich mal Ihre ruhe haben und für die Urlauber die nicht zum Angeln dort hinfahren(Ferienhäuser sind frei mehr als man braucht etc.)
Schlecht ist es allerdings für die Angler und für die die im Heringswahn dummen Angler ausgenommen haben!
Hier ein kleines beispiel:Als ich am 19.10 in HS aufgeschlagen bin haben 10 Heringsvorfächer im Laden gegenüber der Räucherei 100Kr. im Tilbud gekostet.
Eine Woche später haben die selber 10 Heringsvorfächer nur noch 75Kr. gekostet!
Naja am Hungertuch werden sie schon nicht nagen, es gab ja bisher genug fette Jahre und der April/Mai kommt bestimmt :m
In dem sinne


----------



## LAC (12. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> @LAC,
> ich konnte dieses Jahr im Mai meine Kollegen schon so begeistern, das die drei,die noch für meine Rente arbeiten spontan gesagt haben, nächstes Jahr eine Woche! Da sie dieses Jahr erst Dienstags nachkamen! Aber Otto, was deine Dressur-künste angegeht, absolute Hochachtung.Du hast die Robben so im Griff,wenn das mit den Möwen auch gelingt währe das allererste Sahne!#6 Solltest du denn mal eine Blockade in deiner künstlerischen Schaffenskraft haben kannst du immer noch deinen Lebensunterhalt mit Dressur bestreiten:vik:
> 
> Gruß Jürgen


 
Jürgen, mit den möwen ist das noch leichter - das kann soweit gehen, dass sie pünktlich um die uhrzeit am himmel auf mich warten. Im fischerei museum in esbjerg, da ist die fütterung der seehunde um die mittagszeit  - pünktlich auf die minute sind die möwen am himmel  und kommen im sturzflug und holen sich die heringe aus der luft, bevor der seehund sie hat. 
Bei mir ist die dressur speziell auf die möwen abgestimmt, das geht nur über futter !  Ich locke sie an, indem ich heringe in die luft werfe, stelle jedoch immer eine angel daneben  mit paternoster und drei heringe am haken montiert. In vier sekunden sind drei heringe von einer möwe vom haken befreit - schneller als ein angler sich umdrehen kann. Das ist mein ziel und es klappt alles schon bestens - außerdem bekommt der angler bzw. zuschauer es auch noch mit der angst zu tun, da sich fünf sechs Möwen darauf stürzen. Dann geht es wild zu und ein kampf entsteht unter den möwen - alles echt, natur pur in hvide sande, da ist der film "die vögel" von alfred hitschcok harmlos.
Nun kann das für den angler gefährlich werden, ins auge gehen, denn mein helfer willi, hat beim training ständig zu den möwen geschaut  - die möwen haben ihn sofort mit einem schlag aufs auge ko gelegt - seitdem nenne ihn guano willi.
Blockade kenne ich nicht, die wird immer gemeistert und für den lebensunterhalt mache ich mir keine sorgen. Könnte ja täglich angeln, dann stelle ich noch für den versand arbeiter ein - bin aber nicht bescheuert |supergri Momentan arbeite ich an eine dressur für einen guten schlaf, - ich locke mit einer zimtstange eine frau über den tisch bis zur bettkante - das klappt ist jedoch anstrengend, danach habe ich einen gesunden und ausgeglichenen schlaf. |supergri|supergri

Jürgen im mai nächsten jahres sind die heringe und die Hornhechte da, aber auch die möwen und seehunde.
das macht doch erst hvide sande so schön.

@ Danmark2k
Da gebe ich dir recht, mit dem navi.
Sie können ja wirklich noch kommen, da ich vor jahren noch welche zwei tage vor weihnachten gefangen habe.
Es kann aber auch sein, dass sie schon da sind und man sucht sie am falschen platz - z.b. in den fischläden sind sie momentan reichlich.|supergri
Das mit der überfischung usw. kennen wir ja und der tag wird kommen, da wird es still im fischereihafen. Ein museum könnte man dann daraus machen und die besucher können sich die schiffe anschauen, wo man krabben mit gefangen hat, bzw. platte und wie "schön und glatt" man den meeresboden gemacht hat. Sauberer als die straßen von hvide sande. Das kann passieren - der fischereihafen in esbjerg ist schon geschlossen.
Die preise in hvide sande - sind schon besonders, bedenke, das ist das tor zur welt - da ist endstation, danach kommt nichts mehr - da kannst du froh sein, dass dort ein angelladen ist.   Da darf man es nicht alles so kleinlich sehen - das ist hvide sande.

Gruß


----------



## AAlfänger (13. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Otto,
solltest du bei allem jetzt aber etwas übersehen haben! Seit Ende Mai haben wir hier in Bremen Nord einen Seehund, der sich an den Brassen und Weißfischen hier labt! Er ist auch sehr freundlich, wie man es von den Dänen gewohnt ist und nicht so Stur wie es uns hier nachgesagt wird. Er hebt auch schon mal die Flosse zum Gruß.  Sollte der eventuell von Hvide Sande aufgebrochen sein, um seinen Urlaub hier zu verbringen?;+ Auch das mit den Möwen finde ich super! Es gibt glaube ich in Dänemark kaum einen Tierpark und Zoo, den meine Frau, Tochter und ich noch nicht besucht haben, auch in Esberg. Am besten fand ich ein Erlebniss in Skagen, da kam eine junge Dame aus einem Imbiss( die kleinen Fischerhütten) und eine Möwe erleichterte sich im Flug und traf genau die Tüte Pommes Majo. Solltest du sowas in Hvide Sande schaffen, dann währe das nicht mehr zu toppen und neben der Kugel an der Schleuße würde ein Denkmal von dir stehen und alle die vorbeifahren, würden den Hut ziehen!

Viele Grüße Jürgen#h


----------



## LAC (14. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Aalfänger

Jürgen, dass bei euch in bremen nord auch ein seehund ist, kann ich mir vorstellen, das spricht sich unter den seehunden rum, sie treffen sich doch regelmäßig im wattenmeer, oder es war einer von meinen, der die maifische sucht und nicht findet und jetzt auf brassen geht. Sollte er die flosse heben und winken, ist es einer, der in einer seehundstation aufgepäppelt wurde und nicht mehr klar kommt in der freien natur.
Das schaffe ich nicht mit den möwen, dass sie aus dem flug, zielgenau in eine pommes tüte ihre majo ablassen. Jedoch könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass man es schaffen kann, wenn einer aus der pommes bude kommt mit einer tüte pommes, daß mehrere möwen im sturzflug einen überfall machen - da wird aus angst, die ganze tüte weggeschmissen und dann fressen sie die stäbchen. Die stinken ja auch nach fisch - vom öl und von den fingern.
Ich werde mal mit einem pommes buden besitzer sprechen, was er bezahlt, wenn ich dafür sorge, dass er mehr umsatz macht.:q:q

Inzwischen werden heuler, die am starnd gefunden werden nicht mehr hochgepäppelt, seit jahren werden sie in dänemark getötet - da sie kaum erfolge hatten und der aufwand zu groß war. 
Der seehundbestand ist nicht mehr gefährdet - wir haben in der nordsee im wattenmeer über 17.000 tiere. 
Hier mal ein link vom heuler der in nymindegab, gestrandet ist - hab angerufen, dass man ihn abholt. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAZ-sOQ8pPU

Hab ein bischen geangelt in hvide sande - ist ein Weibchen,  wenn ich das maul betrachte und die blauen augen sehe.


----------



## daci7 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> Hab ein bischen geangelt in hvide sande - ist ein Weibchen,  wenn ich das maul betrachte und die blauen augen sehe.


Was'n das'n? Oder auch "dafuq?" wie man in neudeutsch sacht


----------



## LAC (14. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ daci 7,
das ist ein fisch, gleichzeitig aber auch ein ratespiel - weil hier so wenig los ist. Ich sage mal es ist ein plattfisch, der durch das ansaugrohr vom bagger im hafen in hvide sande an land geschwemmt wurde und sich dabei eine beule am kopf geholt hat - die haut ist richig abgeschürft am kopf vom rohr. 
Jedenfalls ist es nach dem aussehen ein 
e(r)(x)otischer fisch mit blauen augen. Egal wie man es sieht.  Als ich ihn das erste mal sah, habe ich gedacht es wäre die alte heidi gewesen - nicht das du was falsches denkst. Meine fische nenne ich immer beim namen.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (14. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

ich sach nur "Blob" |bigeyes


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> ich sach nur "Blob" |bigeyes


 

Nee Carsten,#d

eher Otto nach 14 Aquavit und drei Glas Uerige Alt. #g


----------



## AAlfänger (14. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Also ich tippe eher auf Karl Lagerfeld nach abnahme der Perücke und fertig zur Nachtruhe!
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## LAC (14. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Jürgen Breithardt

Jürgen du hast recht, ich habe ihn nochmal in den händen gehabt und scharf angeschaut - ich sehe mich  wirklich - eigenartig bin halt ein fischkopf - obwohl ich heiße schokolade getrunken habe.
Ich habe gehört, dass menschen sich verändern z.b. können sie die eigenschaften von ihrem hund annehmen. Nun habe ich dich mehrmals besucht, kann es sein, dass ich im laufe der zeit die eigenschaften bzw. formen vom neandertaler angenommen habe - ohne das ich dieses selbst merke. Sag es mir ehrlich|supergri|supergri|supergri







Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen Breithardt
> 
> Jürgen du hast recht, ich habe ihn nochmal in den händen gehabt und scharf angeschaut - ich sehe mich wirklich - eigenartig bin halt ein fischkopf - obwohl ich heiße schokolade getrunken habe.
> Ich habe gehört, dass menschen sich verändern z.b. können sie die eigenschaften von ihrem hund annehmen. Nun habe ich dich mehrmals besucht, kann es sein, dass ich im laufe der zeit die eigenschaften bzw. formen vom neandertaler angenommen habe - ohne das ich dieses selbst merke. Sag es mir ehrlich|supergri|supergri|supergri
> ...


 


Otto,#h

um meinen Neandertalstatus zu erringen, da mußt du noch häufiger kommen. |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Floschi (15. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Ottos Fisch sieht aus wie Niki Lauda...


----------



## eislander (16. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Otto,
da hast Du ja mal alte Bilder vom Treffen bei den Esehäusern eingestellt. Hab mich gefreut sie zu sehen denn in dem Jahr war ich dabei.
Im vergangenen Sommer waren wir nicht in Hvidesande sondern bei Skagen und zum Angeln bei Fyns Hoved.
Gruß
Eislander


----------



## LAC (17. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



eislander schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,
> da hast Du ja mal alte Bilder vom Treffen bei den Esehäusern eingestellt. Hab mich gefreut sie zu sehen denn in dem Jahr war ich dabei.
> Im vergangenen Sommer waren wir nicht in Hvidesande sondern bei Skagen und zum Angeln bei Fyns Hoved.
> Gruß
> Eislander


 
Hallo, ich grüße dich und deine frau - war eine super runde, wenn du die abgebildeten fotos in groß und noch einige mehr gerne haben möchtest, kann ich sie dir per mail senden.

Gruß

@ Jürgen Breithrdt
Jürgen, den fisch den ich eingestellt habe, stammt von unserem freund Olav-aus zuff. Ich habe ihn eingestellt nur zur belustigung, da hier ja nichts los ist. 
Einige bordies machten sich sofort gedanken und  sahen eine ähnlichkeit mit niki lauda, nach der retusche sehe ich mich auch darin. |supergri Nun habe ich ja ein abstraktes denken, deshalb verstehe ich es. Wobei Olaf als buddelkönig und archäologe bzw. restaurator solche urformen liebt - sie haben was archaisches und sprengen förmlich den rahmen des schönen, wie wir es aus heutiger sicht sehen. Wobei schädeldeformationen in alten kulturen ja sehr beliebt waren - es war was schönes. 
Ich befasse mich ja auch damit ist verrückt aber lehrreich.
Hier mal ein bewerbungsfoto von meinen vorfahren er war mal empfangschef vom hilten und arbeite sich hoch bis zum Türsteher von der ritze in Hamburg - da steckt noch was tierisches drin, war ein neandertaler. 
Ich habe nur noch die abstehenden ohren, damit ich besser hören kann was man so munkelt über mich und den stiernacken, wo man drauf hauen kann. Jetzt kann´s losgehen.|supergri|supergri


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hier mal ein bewerbungsfoto von meinen vorfahren er war mal empfangschef vom hilten und arbeite sich hoch bis zum Türsteher von der ritze in Hamburg - da steckt noch was tierisches drin, war ein neandertaler. 
Ich habe nur noch die abstehenden ohren, damit ich besser hören kann was man so munkelt über mich und den stiernacken, wo man drauf hauen kann. Jetzt kann´s losgehen.|supergri|supergri







[/QUOTE]


Hallo Otto,#h

kann dir da nicht widersprechen. Wenn ich mir Brille und Bart dazu denke, so ist eine Ähnlichkeit durchaus vorhanden.:m


----------



## LAC (18. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Jürgen Breithardt

Mein lieber jürgen, meinst du etwa so - ich habe etwas gefummelt.  tierisch gut!


----------



## eislander (18. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Ja Otto,
würde mich freuen wenn Du mir einige Fotos mailen würdest.
Gruß Eislander


----------



## Alex89 (18. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo, würde gerne nächstes Jahr in Dänemark angeln. Und zwar ne Woche Ende August/Anfang September. Allerdings kann ich mich nicht entscheiden zwischen Langeland, Nordost Fünen und Hvide Sande. Was ist denn um diese Zeit besser? Wenn man möglichst vielseitig fischen möchte (Mole, Boot, Brandung, Seen)? Gruß, Alex...


----------



## LAC (19. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Alex89
Du kannst langeland nicht mit hvide sande vergleichen - auf langeland kannst du dir ein boot mieten - in hvide sande nicht.
Ich sage, langeland und fünen ist besser im august / september.
Mai/ juni/ juli  hätte ich hvide sande vorgezogen.
Gruß


----------



## Alex89 (19. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Achso,
das ist cool, danke... Suche seit 2 Wochen in den Threads nach passenden Antworten, aber diese hier bringt mich zum ersten Mal richtig weiter! 
Kann man in Fünen dann auch Boote mieten? Das wär nämlich schon eines der wichtigsten Kriterien für unseren Ausflug... Ist die Meeresforelle um diese Zeit eigentlich noch gut zu fangen? Ich weiß, dass Fünen hier am besten sein soll, aber vielleicht fängt man sie ja auch auf Langeland...?
LG, cooles Forum hier übrigens, grade erst entdeckt!


----------



## LAC (19. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Alex89
Du hast nur eine frage gestellt, die ich beantwortet habe, wie ich sie sehe. Wie schon erwähnt, du kannst fünen nicht mit hvide sande vergleichen - sydfünen ist ja die adria von dänemark - ruhiges wasser und ein eldorado für mefos, da auch der touristikverband dort forellen besetzt, damit der angeltourisms angekurbelt wird. 
Wobei die insel ja groß ist, entland der südlichen küste zieht sich eine küstenstrasse wo du überall ans wasser kommst und angeln kannst. Ich kenne zwar die insel gut - da ich in faaborg länger war, jedoch angelmäßig war ich nicht viel unterwegs, habe mehr nach miesmuscheln getaucht. 
Die kleine insel helness, die über einen damm zu erreichen ist, soll ein guter angelplatz für mefos sein - dort sah ich am leuchtturm ständig angler - tolles angelrevier.
Langeland, ist ja die angelinsel schlägt hin, dort kannst du dir boote leihen und auf dorsch oder was auch immer gehen. Ich kenne sie angelmäßig nur vom schiff - sonst nur wenn´s um die kunst geht z.b.. lohnt sich ein besuch im tranekaer castle park. dort wird mit dem projekt Tickon -kunst mit und in der natur - gezeigt, es ist weltklasse.

Hier im bord ist doch ein sehr großer thread ich glaube "fangfotos von langeland", dort muss du doch fündig werden, welche arten und wo dort die fische gefangen werden - ich kenne den thread nicht, wobei das ja meistens angeltouristen sind, die die gleichen probleme hatten, wie du sie jetzt hast - jedoch können sie dir doch weiterhelfen, oder nicht?
Ich kann dir nur sagen , wo du hier an der westküste am fjord im gewässer den hecht - solltest du ihn nicht fangen -wenigstens sehen kannst. :q
Gruß


----------



## mottejm (20. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Angelgemeinde,
wir überlegen in der ersten Dezemberwoche nochmal nach HS zu fahren. Ruhige Abende am Kamin und natürlich Angeln.
Was geht da noch. Werden die Put & Takes noch besetzt, bzw. welche. Unser Favorit war immer Oxriver in Neo.
Mit Hering schaut es heuer eher schlecht aus, oder?
Im Winter müsste man doch von der neuen Mole auf Dorsch gehen können?

Danke für die Kommentare

Motte


----------



## LAC (20. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



mottejm schrieb:


> Hallo Angelgemeinde,
> wir überlegen in der ersten Dezemberwoche nochmal nach HS zu fahren. Ruhige Abende am Kamin und natürlich Angeln.
> Was geht da noch. Werden die Put & Takes noch besetzt, bzw. welche. Unser Favorit war immer Oxriver in Neo.
> Mit Hering schaut es heuer eher schlecht aus, oder?
> ...



Hallo, auf dorsch kannst du gehen, im winter hast du sogar die Chance größere zu erwischen. Ich habe vor jahren zur Weihnachtszeit noch heringe gefangen - kann sein, dass welche da sind - ein versuch lohnt sich. Ob die put und take sehen besetzt werden, kann ich nicht sagen, es kann sein, dass sie kein loch im eis finden. :q


----------



## mottejm (20. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
 Ich habe in HS noch nie auf Dorsch und schon gar nicht vom Land aus genagelt.
 Wie denkt Ihr, am besten von der neuen Mole, wenn das Wetter und die Windrichtung passt, aus und so weit raus werfen wie möglich. Und dann den Piller langsam einholen. 
 Was für Größen und Gewichte würdet Ihr nehmen.
 Auf Hering hoffen wir natürlich, aber wenn man den Berichten hier so folgt, gibt es wohl nicht so viele wie die letzten Jahren.
 Geht noch was auf Platte um die Jahreszeit.

 Danke,
 Motte


----------



## rainzor (20. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



mottejm schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
> Ich habe in HS noch nie auf Dorsch und schon gar nicht vom Land aus genagelt.
> Wie denkt Ihr, am besten von der neuen Mole, wenn das Wetter und die Windrichtung passt, aus und so weit raus werfen wie möglich. Und dann den Piller langsam einholen.
> Was für Größen und Gewichte würdet Ihr nehmen.
> ...


 
 Tut das nicht weh, wenn einer beißen sollte?|supergri|supergri|supergri

 Gruß
 Rainer


----------



## heitzer (20. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Also ich würde auf Dorsch statt großem, schwerem Piller#d äh Pilker auf Dropshot-Montage mit nicht zu großem Gewicht setzen, von der Mole aus, bei geeignetem Wind und Wellengang. Hecht und Barsch im Fjord geht immer. 
Gruß Dirk


----------



## LAC (20. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



rainzor schrieb:


> Tut das nicht weh, wenn einer beißen sollte?|supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> Gruß
> Rainer



Hallo Rainer, ein indianer kennt kein schmerz. |supergri|supergri


----------



## eislander (21. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Alex 89,
nordost Fünen - vor allem  Fünshoved  - ist ein guter bis sehr guter Angelplatz. Bei Mefo - Anglern der ultimative Tipp. Ich war eine Woche dort und habe mehrere Fänge gesehen obwohl ich selbst keine bekommen habe. Auf dem Campingplatz kann man Aluboote mit Motor  zu angenehmen Preisen mieten und einige Ferienhäuser gibt es dort auch. Im Belt fängt man gut Platte und Dorsch, auch großen da es dicht an der Küste schon tief ist. Bei unruhiger See besser im ruhigen Fjord am Yachthaven. Außerdem ist es eine wildromatische Ecke für Naturliebhaber. Ansonsten ist dort der Hund begraben und man muß bis Kerteminde fahren wenn man Abwechslung will oder einen Supermarkt oder Angelladen braucht. 
Angelmäßig ist es dort jedenfalls erheblich vielseitiger wie auf Langeland.
Musst dir die Ecke mal auf Google-Earth ansehen.
Gruß  Eislander


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (21. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Ich habe in HS noch nie auf Dorsch und schon gar nicht vom Land aus genagelt.

Danke,
Motte[/QUOTE]

Er will den Dorsch ja mit dem Piller nageln, wems gefällt :g


----------



## oering1 (21. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Vor 30 Jahren haben wir in den Herbstferien (!) Dorsche gefangen IM Hafen im schmalen Durchfluß zwischen den beiden kleinen, einander zugewandten Molen. Eimerweise.
Das waren noch Zeiten....


----------



## LAC (22. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Oering1
Das glaube ich dir - liegt 30 jahre zurück, da waren kaum touristen in hvide sande.
Hattest du denn träger dabei, denn eimerweise hört sich gut an, wenn es große fische waren, hattest du sicherlich reichlich eimer mit, oder war es eine angelfahrt vom verein? 
In der nordsee nennt man den kabeljau, wenn er noch nicht geschlechtsreif ist dorsch - müssen also kleine gewesen sein.


----------



## Ocheis (23. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



mottejm schrieb:


> Hallo Angelgemeinde,
> wir überlegen in der ersten Dezemberwoche nochmal nach HS zu fahren. Ruhige Abende am Kamin und natürlich Angeln.
> Was geht da noch. Werden die Put & Takes noch besetzt, bzw. welche. Unser Favorit war immer Oxriver in Neo.
> Mit Hering schaut es heuer eher schlecht aus, oder?
> Im Winter müsste man doch von der neuen Mole auf Dorsch gehen können?


 
Moin,

wir sind heute in HS angekommen und folgende Infos konnte ich vor Ort in Erfahrung bringen.
Heringe waren in geringen Stückzahlen kurzzeitig da und sind direkt in den Fjord weiter. Die Schleuse ist seit einigen Tagen dauerhaft offen. Die Fischer mit ihren Stellnetzen fangen, aber bisher kein Vergleich zu den letzten Jahren. Im Hafen sehr mau.
Sehr wenig Fisch auch von der Mole. Laut Einheimischen ist die Anlage noch einfach zu neu.
Plattfisch und auch Köhler wird beim Brandungsangeln gefangen. Aber die Fänge bzw. Tage sind sehr launisch. Mal super, mal gar nichts. Am Strand aber eher nördlich von Sondervig.

Put und Take nur dünn besucht. Zumindest Sondervig I und II (Klegod). Besetzt wird laut Angelgeschäft seit Ende Oktober nicht mehr. Ausnahme ist wohl die Anlage in No (Oxiriver), da der Besitzer selbst die Fische züchtet. 

Wichtig: Wattwürmer gibt es vor Ort nicht mehr zu kaufen. Aussage: Für die 3 Leute in der Woche lohnt sich es nicht mehr. Seeringelwürmer sind aber noch vorhanden. Für Wattwürmer am besten bei Moritz in Kaltenkirchen vorbestellen. Bis Dienstags bestellen - Abholung ab Freitag.

Aber mal schauen was die Woche bringt und ob die Regierung einen überhaupt lässt. 

Grüße


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Das ist doch mal ein HS-Aktuell.#6


----------



## porscher (23. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

endlich mal ein bericht ! Danke dafür!


----------



## LAC (24. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Das ist gut zu lesen, jetzt wissen wir mehr - zu erwähnen sein noch, dass wir  2 grad haben - rauf oder runter, das ist egal.


----------



## oering1 (24. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Ja kleinere Dorsche.

das waren Zeiten....

Seit ich kleiner Bub war fahre ich nach Hvide Sande, es gab keinen Elbtunnel, die Autobahn endete bei Flensburg, es gab keinen Nordhafen und kein nördliches Hvide Sande und die ersten Ferienhäuser standen in Bjerregard. Kai Kirk und Paul Deggen mit seiner Pfeife kannte ich persönlich. Und jedes Jahr wurden wir von dem behinderten Jungen begrüßt, der vor dem Hof in Bjerregard auf der Bank daß...
Die Sandorm-Bude kenne ich seit es sie gab, eine kleine (sehr kleine) Hütte mit einer Theke und ein paar Fächern für Bleie und Drillinge :g und Patanoster. Oma füllte Papppommesschälen mit mehreren Handvoll Wattwürmer nach gutdünken (5 oder 10 Kronen..), ihr Mann fuhr 2 mal die Woche nach Esbjerg zum Würmergraben.

Was für schöne Erinnerungen. Beim Schreiben kamen mir jetzt so viele fast vergessene Bilder in den Kopf, auch an meine Eltern, daß mir jetzt das Wasser ein wenig hoch steht.

Vielleicht ist heute der richtige Tag um sich zu erinnern.

Schönen Sonntag,
Dirk


----------



## LAC (24. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ oering1

 Dirk, das waren noch zeiten, die ich nicht erlebt habe. Wenn ich jedoch hvide sande anschneide bei den älteren, dann bekomme ich oft zu hören, da war früher nichts.  
 So ändern sich die zeiten und die meisten heutigen angler, können sich kein bild machen - was auf dem holmslandklitt passiert ist - da haben früher nur wenige familien gewohnt und sie waren abgeschnitten von nr. nebel - da die straße bzw. feldweg in nymindegab endete. Ständig wurde dieser landstreifen  von der nordsee durchbrochen und so entstand im fjord die halbinsel tipperne - eines der größten nordeuropäischen vogelschutzgebiete und die versandung des alten ausläufers vom fjord und heute ein guter fangplatz für hecht und barsch ist.
 Es lohnt sich in den ferien in den museen zu gehen z.b. in nymindegab, ringköbing oder im fischereihaus /aquarium in hvide sande, dort bekommt man ein kleines bild, wie es früher ausgesehen hat und wie man mit den primitivsten sachen fische gefangen hat - da träumt man heute von.
 Heute ist diese landzunge der holmslandklitt förmlich mit ferienhäuser zugeknallt und alle zugereisten, versuchen jetzt dort mit allen mitteln geld zu machen - wobei ich einige wege nicht immer für richtig halte, da die natur vernichtet wird und nur einige sich bereichern, nach dem motto: nach mir die sintflut.


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



oering1 schrieb:


> Ja kleinere Dorsche.
> 
> das waren Zeiten....
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Dirk,#h

so habe ich HS auch kennen gelernt. War für mich noch erheblich schöner als heutzutage.
Aber die vielen "Dorsche" haben sich bei mir letztendlich meistens als Aalmuttern herausgestellt.

Mach bitte mit dem Bericht so weiter. :m


----------



## oering1 (24. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Jo, Aalmuttern und Seeskorpione :q:q:q

Aber ich kann mich auch nur an 2 Jahre erinnern, in denen die Dorsche im Hafen waren. Das hat richtig Spaß gemacht, und Dubletten gabs auch häufig, das fühlte sich dann wie ein Sack Zement an der Rute an.

Die erste Rolle, die mir mein Vater schenkte, natürlich vom Sandormkiosk, ist immer noch im Einsatz. Eine salzwasserfeste Daiwa. Das Ding kann was ab, was ich damit als Kind und später angestellt habe...|kopfkrat. Und wieviel tausende Heringe Schollen und Dorsche das Ding an Land befördert hat. Jetzt benutz  mein Sohn die Rolle....


----------



## anschmu (24. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



oering1 schrieb:


> Jo, Aalmuttern und Seeskorpione :q:q:q
> 
> Aber ich kann mich auch nur an 2 Jahre erinnern, in denen die Dorsche im Hafen waren. Das hat richtig Spaß gemacht, und Dubletten gabs auch häufig, das fühlte sich dann wie ein Sack Zement an der Rute an.
> 
> Die erste Rolle, die mir mein Vater schenkte, natürlich vom Sandormkiosk, ist immer noch im Einsatz. Eine salzwasserfeste Daiwa. Das Ding kann was ab, was ich damit als Kind und später angestellt habe...|kopfkrat. Und wieviel tausende Heringe Schollen und Dorsche das Ding an Land befördert hat. Jetzt benutz  mein Sohn die Rolle....



Schicke Rolle . So eine besitze ich auch noch !!!


----------



## Angelprofesor (25. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

#h Unser Georg - Goeddoek hat Geburtstag ! |schild-g
|birthday: *Hallo Georg alles gute zum Geburtstag!#g*
Gruß aus Kroatien,
Vladi


----------



## LAC (25. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Georg, auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch!
 Wenn Du im nächsten Jahr nicht zur Westküste kommst und mit mir Heringe fängst, hole ich Dich ab.
 Feiert noch schön!
 Viele Grüße


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



			
				LAC;4018223[SIZE=4 schrieb:
			
		

> ]@ Georg, auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch![/SIZE]
> 
> Ich schliesse mich an, alles Gute.|birthday:


----------



## LAC (25. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Jürgen Breithardt

Nur zur Information, da einige dieses ja nicht lustig finden - und wissen wollen was los ist in hvide sande - momentan 6 grad minus.
Den lustigen fisch den ich eingestellt habe ist eine groppenart und ein tiefseefisch kommt in Australien vor name: blobfisch 
Er wurde als hässlichstes Tier der welt gewählt :q Was es nicht alles gibt - also keine Misswahl.
 Hier mal eine link und ein foto, damit man sich aufregt darüber.
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...=ApGTUsDfCsqctQaAsoCYDA&sqi=2&ved=0CEYQ9QEwBA


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Jürgen Breithardt
> 
> *Nur zur Information, da einige dieses ja nicht lustig finden -* und wissen wollen was los ist in hvide sande - momentan 6 grad minus.
> Den lustigen fisch den ich eingestellt habe ist eine groppenart und ein tiefseefisch kommt in Australien vor name: blobfisch
> ...


 

Otto,#h

was meinst du jetzt? Die Temperaturen, oder unseren Zwilling?


----------



## goeddoek (25. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin, Männer aus Flake #h

Ganz herzlichen Dank für die netten Glückwünsche :m

@ Otto

Brauchst Du nicht, alle anderen guten Vorsätze für's neue Jahr habe ich über Bord geworfen - nur nicht den, eeeeendlich mal nach Hvide Sande zu kommen #h


----------



## LAC (25. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Otto,#h
> 
> was meinst du jetzt? Die Temperaturen, oder unseren Zwilling?



Jürgen, das ist ein schwere frage, ich glaube dass unser zwilling der blobfisch- da zähle ich mich auch zu, bei einigen bordies negativ aufstößt obwohl man etwas pos. darüber erfahren hat, genau so wie über die temperaturen in hvide sande. Deswegen betrachte ich alles positiv. 
Wenn nun einige steif werden vor kälte in hvide sande, dann ist das negativ, weil sie nur die theorie kennen, die pos. nachricht. Das versteht man zwar nicht, was ich poste, deswegen sollte man vier stunde angeln, dann hat man es begriffen. 
Ich war heute vier stunden am strand und habe neg. sachen gesammelt, damit ich daraus etwas pos. machen kann.
Nun kann aber pos. auch ganz schön negativ sein - dann hat man aber schlechte karten, hatte jedoch ein pos. erlebnis.
Diese wortspielerei - die liebt nicht jeder, da es einfach zu viel ist in der ruhigen zeit.|supergri|supergri 
 Wir können in dieser ruhigen christlichen zeit reine theorie machen z.b. uns über die einzelnen fische unterhalten, z.b. über die schuppenzahl und die zähne bzw. kiemen  - mein problem ist jedoch, ich kann nur mit 10 finger rechnen und mache da noch fehler, da mein mittelfinger sich abgenutzt hat, deshalb würde ich mich freuen, wenn da einer mit beginnt.


----------



## Ocheis (26. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Moin Leute,

ich habe da mal ne Frage(n) 

Ich habe jetzt öfters gelesen, dass man in Hvide Sande Forellen räuchern kann. Wo ist das genau? Von Sondervig kommend über die Schleuse, dann die erste gleich links?
Müssen die Forellen frisch sein oder geht auch gefroren?

Schon mal besten Dank!

Fangtechnisch bisher sehr heikel. Im Meer läuft leider nicht viel. EHrlich gesagt gar nichts.  
Put and Take Anlagen seit Montag am Morgen mit ner Eisdecke. Wir waren heute in No und gerade als wir die Karte lösten, streikten die Pumpen und der Teich war innerhalb 5 Minuten nicht mehr befischbar. (Minus 6 Grad). Aber der Anlagenbetreiber hat gleich gehandelt und den Fehler behoben und um 10:30h waren die Teiche gut befischbar. Wir konnten 3 Forellen und 1 Bachsaibling überlisten.


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Ocheis schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> ich habe da mal ne Frage(n)
> 
> ...


 

Von Sondervig kommend am Kreisverkehr Schleuse rechts raus. Habe damals meine Fische frisch abgegeben. Ist aber schon einige Jahre her.:m


----------



## LAC (26. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Ocheis schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> ich habe da mal ne Frage(n)
> 
> ...



Hallo, dort ist auch eine - jedoch nicht über die brücke fahren, zwischen schleuse und brücke, links abfahren und bis zum ende durchfahren.
Gruß


----------



## mottejm (27. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Ocheis schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> ich habe da mal ne Frage(n)
> 
> ...


 

Hallo,
erst mal gut dass irgendwo noch was geht. Der Oxriver in No ist schon länger der FoPu wo es mir am besten gefällt und die Fische dort schmecken gut.

Wir lassen unsre Fische, egal ob Horni, Makrele, Forelle, Hering immer in der großen Räucher in Hvide Sande räuchern.
Die Fische schmecken immer gut.
Wir lassen die auch gleich vakuumieren dort und nehmen die am letzten Tag mit nach Hause und dann ins Eis.

Ich habe gerade ein Poolhaus für €400,- incl. Reinigung für eine Woche gebucht. Wir werden es nächste Woche nochmal versuchen.
Auch den Tip mit der Drop Shot Montage auf Dorsch werden wir versuchen wenn das Wetter und die Windrichtung passt.
Ansonsten auf nach No und Abends in den Whirlpool und in die Sauna und vorm Kamien aufwärmen

Motte


----------



## mottejm (27. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Ocheis schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> ich habe da mal ne Frage(n)
> 
> ...


----------



## mottejm (27. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Ocheis schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> 
> Fangtechnisch bisher sehr heikel. Im Meer läuft leider nicht viel. EHrlich gesagt gar nichts.
> Put and Take Anlagen seit Montag am Morgen mit ner Eisdecke. Wir waren heute in No und gerade als wir die Karte lösten, streikten die Pumpen und der Teich war innerhalb 5 Minuten nicht mehr befischbar. (Minus 6 Grad). Aber der Anlagenbetreiber hat gleich gehandelt und den Fehler behoben und um 10:30h waren die Teiche gut befischbar. Wir konnten 3 Forellen und 1 Bachsaibling überlisten.


 

Wie fangt ihr zur Zeit. Das Wasser ist vermutlich schon recht kalt.
Gehts besser am Boden oder mit Pose oder Blinker.
Mit Wurm oder Paste??

Danke für die Tips.

Motte


----------



## LAC (27. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo,
Ja es ist kalt - und es soll noch kälter werden - hier eine heisse angelegenheit 





http://www.bt.dk/utroligt-men-sandt/se-videoen-kaskelothval-eksploderer-og-blaeser-mand-omkuld


----------



## Yupii (28. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

So, ich versuch es noch einmal:
ich bin nächstes Jahr im April für eine Woche in der Gegend (dieses Mal Söndervig). Da wollte ich evtl. mit meinem Schwiegersohn ne Tour mit der MS Solea (sonst ist ja nix mehr in der Gegend) machen. War denn hier jemand in diesem oder letztem Jahr mit dem Schiff draussen und kann berichten??


----------



## Ocheis (28. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Erst mal danke für die Antworten. Gestern haben wir zwei Forellen zum Räuchern gegeben. Mal schauen wie die geschmacklich aus dem Froster sind. 

Zurzeit ist es wieder etwas wärmer, dafür aber auch windiger. Morgen soll es den ganzen Tag, bei 5-8 Grad, regnen. Ich / wir waren nun 3x in No. 3, 4, und 5 Stunden. Gefangen haben wir immer jeweils 4 Fische. Davon eine Bachforelle und einen Bachsaibling. 
Die ersten Tage fingen wir nur auf Kunstköder. Kleine Effzett Blinker in Silber bzw. Nachbau in schwarz oder kleine Wobbler.
Gestern lief auf Kunstköder gar nix. Umbau auf Bodentaster - Teig auf ca 10cm angeboten. Wie die Kunstköder auch den Teig sehr sehr angsam geführt. 
Mit Wurm habe ich auch probiert, aber kleine 10cm Barsche kann ich auch bei uns fangen.


----------



## LAC (28. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Yupii
 Wenn du eine angeltour von hvide sande machen möchtest, bleibt dir keine andere wahl, es fährt nur die solea. Dieses soll aber nicht heißen, dass nichts gefangen wird, denn ich habe schon die fangbücher gesehen - es liegt zwar einige jahre zurück, die waren gut. Das kann aber im nächsten jahr ganz anders sein, denn ich habe auch schon angler klagen gehört. Bedenke, dass wir hier in der südlichen nordsee sind und nicht die tiefen, wie im norden dänemarks haben, wo die fahrten zum gelben riff bzw. norwegische rinne  gehen - dafür haben wir hier die seehunde auf den sandbänken liegen. 
 Wenn lohnt sich auch nur eine große fahrt, denn dann wird um die 30 m tiefe geangelt, wobei die anfahrt sehr lange ist, da werden einige seekrank und freuen sich wenn sie zurück sind, da sie mit der angelei nichts mehr am hut haben.
 Gruß


----------



## mathei (28. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Yupii schrieb:


> So, ich versuch es noch einmal:
> ich bin nächstes Jahr im April für eine Woche in der Gegend (dieses Mal Söndervig). Da wollte ich evtl. mit meinem Schwiegersohn ne Tour mit der MS Solea (sonst ist ja nix mehr in der Gegend) machen. War denn hier jemand in diesem oder letztem Jahr mit dem Schiff draussen und kann berichten??


 
kumpel war im herbst mit ihr draußen. er konnte 15 schöne dorsche fangen. andere weniger. lag aber eher an deren können. betrifft dich ja nicht  schiff und Mannschaft sollen gut gewesen sein. ich kann ja noch mal genauer nachfragen. |wavey:


----------



## ORKA1977 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hi mottejm was kostet das Räuchern von Fisch in der HS Räucherei?
MfG.


----------



## Yupii (29. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Yupii
> Wenn du eine angeltour von hvide sande machen möchtest, bleibt dir keine andere wahl, es fährt nur die solea. Dieses soll aber nicht heißen, dass nichts gefangen wird, denn ich habe schon die fangbücher gesehen - es liegt zwar einige jahre zurück, die waren gut. Das kann aber im nächsten jahr ganz anders sein, denn ich habe auch schon angler klagen gehört. Bedenke, dass wir hier in der südlichen nordsee sind und nicht die tiefen, wie im norden dänemarks haben, wo die fahrten zum gelben riff bzw. norwegische rinne  gehen - dafür haben wir hier die seehunde auf den sandbänken liegen.
> Wenn lohnt sich auch nur eine große fahrt, denn dann wird um die 30 m tiefe geangelt, wobei die anfahrt sehr lange ist, da werden einige seekrank und freuen sich wenn sie zurück sind, da sie mit der angelei nichts mehr am hut haben.
> Gruß


  Tach Otto, ich hatte gedacht, dass du inzwischen einmal mit der Solea draussen gewesen bist und mir Insiderwissen hättest zukommen lassen|uhoh:, aber du hast wohl nur Zeit für deine Seehunde gehabt.... Wegen dem Seegang: schlimmer als mein erster Ritt zum Gelben Riff kann es nicht werden.#d. Wenn, dann wollen wir auch nen Langtörn machen. Mal schauen.


----------



## Yupii (29. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



mathei schrieb:


> kumpel war im herbst mit ihr draußen. er konnte 15 schöne dorsche fangen. andere weniger. lag aber eher an deren können. betrifft dich ja nicht  schiff und Mannschaft sollen gut gewesen sein. ich kann ja noch mal genauer nachfragen. |wavey:


Das wäre nett, wenn du mir ein paar Info`s zukommen lassen würdest#6


----------



## Ocheis (30. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



ORKA1977 schrieb:


> Hi mottejm was kostet das Räuchern von Fisch in der HS Räucherei?
> MfG.


 
Hey, bin zwar nicht angesprochen , aber wir haben heute unseren Fisch abgeholt. Der Preis, naja 40 Kronen (Umrechnung 1€ zu 7.4 Kronen) pro Fisch, dafür geschmacklich Top und wir bekamen noch eine Ladung Trockeneis mit auf dem Weg.
Letztes Jahr hatten wir ein Werbeschild von 1€ pro Fisch gesehen, konnten uns jetzt aber nicht mehr erinnern, welche Räucherei dies war.


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. November 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Ocheis schrieb:


> Hey, bin zwar nicht angesprochen , aber wir haben heute unseren Fisch abgeholt. Der Preis, *naja 40 Kronen (Umrechnung 1€ zu 7.4 Kronen) pro Fisch, dafür geschmacklich Top und wir bekamen noch eine Ladung Trockeneis mit auf dem Weg.*
> Letztes Jahr hatten wir ein Werbeschild von 1€ pro Fisch gesehen, konnten uns jetzt aber nicht mehr erinnern, welche Räucherei dies war.


 

Ist doch völlig OK. Die Qualität stimmt in dem Laden immer, und ist auch keine selbstverständliche Dienstleistung.
Andere Räuchereien lassen uns Angler schnell mal auflaufen.:m


----------



## mottejm (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo,
 Gestern Nacht sind wir angekommen.
 Das Haus ist ein Traum.
 Heute schauen wir wo was geht.
 Ich berichte.

 Wetter: Sonne 7 Grad, Westwind 40km/h

 Motte


----------



## LAC (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Yupii schrieb:


> Tach Otto, ich hatte gedacht, dass du inzwischen einmal mit der Solea draussen gewesen bist und mir Insiderwissen hättest zukommen lassen|uhoh:, aber du hast wohl nur Zeit für deine Seehunde gehabt.... Wegen dem Seegang: schlimmer als mein erster Ritt zum Gelben Riff kann es nicht werden.#d. Wenn, dann wollen wir auch nen Langtörn machen. Mal schauen.


 

 Uwe, ich war mit der Solea nur einmal draußen auf makrelen und da hat man mich noch eingeladen. Die südliche nordsee - das fängt mit dem wattenmeer an - welches ja die kinderstube für fische ist - ist in meinen augen kein gutes angelrevier für kapitale fische, da die tiefen fehlen. Die anfahrt dauert zu lange, deshalb fahre ich nicht raus. 
 Man hat mir den kahn schon angeboten - brauch nur den kraftstoff zahlen - nein danke, obwohl ich den kahn fahren darf. Man kann zwar bei den fahrten den kabeljau fangen, aber sonst kaum etwas. 
 In der ostsee im kleinen belt, da fährst du 20 min raus und kannst auch dorsche fangen.  
 Die chancen für den fang von kapitale fischarten sind im norden von dänemark weitaus besser. 
 Ich habe mich jedoch gewundert, was die  solea schon gefangen hat - sah gut aus, denn auch im norden von Dänemark, sieht ja nicht immer alles rosig aus. Denn auch da spielen ja mehrere faktoren eine rolle - kann der angler überhaubt richtig angeln vom boot, wind und wetter, seekrankheit und ist der fangplatz gut.

 Selbst das geliebte hvide sande, ist für mich nur für zwei fischarten interessant, hering und hornhecht, wobei hvide sande beim hornhecht, zu den besten angelplätzen europas zählt. Ich sage sogar, es ist der beste, wenn ich den hornhechtbestand sehe -  dieses hat etwas mit der schleuse zu tun - da sie alle durch dieses nadelöhr wollen. 
 Natürlich kann man noch andere arten dort fangen -  dann macht man sich schöne angeltage und freut sich wenn was anderes am haken hängt.
 Die meeräsche z.b. kann ich im mediteranen bereich viel schneller fangen und in venedig aus dem fenster, an einem tag so viele, wie man sie in hvide sande nicht im jahr fangen kann. 
 Und so kann man sich förmlich fast für jede fischart die besten angelplätze weltweit aussuchen - hvide sande ist auch dabei, aber nur für hornhecht und hering.
 Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> Uwe, ich war mit der Solea nur einmal draußen auf makrelen und da hat man mich noch eingeladen. Die südliche nordsee - das fängt mit dem wattenmeer an - welches ja die kinderstube für fische ist - ist in meinen augen kein gutes angelrevier für kapitale fische, da die tiefen fehlen. Die anfahrt dauert zu lange, deshalb fahre ich nicht raus.
> Man hat mir den kahn schon angeboten - brauch nur den kraftstoff zahlen - nein danke, obwohl ich den kahn fahren darf. Man kann zwar bei den fahrten den kabeljau fangen, aber sonst kaum etwas.
> In der ostsee im kleinen belt, da fährst du 20 min raus und kannst auch dorsche fangen.
> Die chancen für den fang von kapitale fischarten sind im norden von dänemark weitaus besser.
> ...


 

Hallo Otto,#h

mit der Solea bin ich noch nie gefahren. Ende der 70er war ich mehrmals mit der Amigo draussen, und konnte schöne Dorsche fangen. Die heutige Fischarmut ist sicherlich nicht nur der geringen Wassertiefe geschuldet, sondern zum größeren Teil der Überfischung. Die Klimaerwärmung tut sicher noch das Ihre dazu.
Was die Meeräschen anbelangt, so ist Hvide Sande auch ein spezielles Gebiet für Könner. Okram hat es ja in deiner Gegenwart bewiesen.|supergri


----------



## Yupii (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo Otto, danke für die Info`s


LAC schrieb:


> Uwe, ich war mit der Solea nur einmal draußen auf makrelen und da hat man mich noch eingeladen.


Nur einmal?? Hast du dich nicht benommen|uhoh:? Oder hast du auf dem Schiff eins deiner tollen Lagerfeuer mit den 5m hohen Flammen entfacht?


> Selbst das geliebte hvide sande, ist für mich nur für zwei fischarten interessant, hering und hornhecht, wobei hvide sande beim hornhecht, zu den besten angelplätzen europas zählt. Ich sage sogar, es ist der beste, wenn ich den hornhechtbestand sehe -  dieses hat etwas mit der schleuse zu tun - da sie alle durch dieses nadelöhr wollen.


Ich werde sicherlich mit meinen beiden großen Enkel (8 und 5 Jahre) auch an der Schleuse den Heringen nachstellen. Ich werde aber bestimmt keine Massen fangen. Es geht mir nur um das Erfolgserlebnis für die Kleinen|rolleyes


----------



## mottejm (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo,
Wir haben letzten Sommer im August eine makrelentour mit der solea gemacht. 3 stunden. Wir waren ca. 800m von der Hafeneinfahrt weg. Gefangen haben ca. 100 stück. Uns hat aber auch die Seekrankheit ereilt, sonst wären es mehr geworden. Aber was macht man mit so viel fisch.
Hinter uns waren 3 jungs aus DK. Die hatten über 300 Makrelen.
Alles in allem war die tour ok.
tip: Ingwer oder Ingwertabletten vorher essen, machen wir das nächste mal auch.

Aktuell:
Wetter sonnig, 2 Grad, sollen aber noch 10 Grad werden.
Wind: West 9 km/h

Gestern früh 10.00 waren an der Schleusse und im Hafen genau Null Angler, ich gehe mal davon auch, dann geht dort auch nix.

An den Pute & Tages in Klegod und Sondervig waren auch keine Angler und auch kein Hinweis auf den letzten Fischbesatz.

Wir waren dann 4 Stunden in No und haben 6 Forellen gefangen. Alle auf Powerbait. 1 auf Grund, der Rest mit der Posse.
Außer uns waren noch. ca. 20 Angler über die Anlage verteilt.

Motte


----------



## Michael_05er (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



mottejm schrieb:


> tip: Ingwer oder Ingwertabletten vorher essen, machen wir das nächste mal auch.



Ingwertabletten hab ich ein mal vor einer Kuttertour genommen. Ich hätte dermaßen Sodbrennen, dass ich schon im Hafen kurz vorm kübeln war... Wenn man es verträgt mag es helfen, ich werde es nie wieder nehmen... Eine Makrelentour werde ich im nächsten Urlaub aber auch mal versuchen. Grüße, Michael

Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk


----------



## mottejm (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Wir haben die ingwertabletten von einem netten Mitangler bekommen. Der hatte vor der Tour schon welche genommen.
Wir haben kein Sodbrennen bekommen, das wirkt sicher bei jedem anders.
Uns haben die nach ca. 15 min. Echt geholfen.
Meine Mutter hat gesagt, wie sie vor 50 Jahren mit dem Schiff von Barcelona nach Teneriffa gefahren sind haben die schon Ingwer von der Besatzung bekommen, am Abend bevor raue See abgesagt war.

Aktuell: kaum Wind, Sonne, 10 Grad. Super Wetter.
Im Hafen geht nichts.
Wir waren wieder in No: Wieder 6 Fische in 4 Stunden.
1x Boden, 1x Blinker, 4 x Posse mit Powerbait und Wurm, keine Barschbisse. Es waren ca. 10 Angler, ab 15:00 waren nur noch wir da.

Motte


----------



## mathei (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Yupii schrieb:


> Das wäre nett, wenn du mir ein paar Info`s zukommen lassen würdest#6


habe nachgefragt.er war im August. die 10 std. tour. angeln  über fracks. wohl ca. 2 std. fahrt dahin. er hat den Drilling vom pilker entfernt und nur mit beifängern gefangen. grund die extreme hänger-gefahr  über den fracks.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

oh Frackangeln wie edel


----------



## heinzi (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> oh Frackangeln wie edel


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> oh Frackangeln wie edel


 

Aber Carsten, das war doch schon recht böse.


----------



## mathei (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

ja der lacher ist auf meiner seite. :q


----------



## Michael_05er (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> oh Frackangeln wie edel



Die einen angeln mit Fliege, die anderen im Frack. Jeder wie er mag 

Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk


----------



## mathei (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

der erfolg gibt einem recht, nobel geht kutter unter.


----------



## LAC (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,#h
> 
> mit der Solea bin ich noch nie gefahren. Ende der 70er war ich mehrmals mit der Amigo draussen, und konnte schöne Dorsche fangen. Die heutige Fischarmut ist sicherlich nicht nur der geringen Wassertiefe geschuldet, sondern zum größeren Teil der Überfischung. Die Klimaerwärmung tut sicher noch das Ihre dazu.
> Was die Meeräschen anbelangt, so ist Hvide Sande auch ein spezielles Gebiet für Könner. Okram hat es ja in deiner Gegenwart bewiesen.|supergri



Hallo Jürgen, ende der 70er jahre, da sah alles anders aus. da pulsierte es noch im fischereihafen in esbjerg - heute ist er geschlossen. Ich gebe dir recht, die heutige fischarmut hat nichts mit der wassertiefe zu tun, jedoch lieben die kapitalen dorsche größere tiefen und nicht das wattenmeer, wobei sie ja wandern und in hvide sande von der mole im winter auch etwas größere gefangen werde. Die ausfahrten im norden von dänemark zum gelben riff bzw. die norwegische rinne - sind ausgewiesene fischfanggebiete, die man nicht mit den fangplätzen von hvide sande den "weißen stein" bzw. das "weisse riff" vergleichen kann. Diese namen sind entstanden, nicht weil es fischfanggebiete sind, sondern weil fischer aus hvide sande in ihren netzen weisse steine hatten. - so wurde mir berichtet. :q:q Ist das nicht herrlich jedenfalls passt der name gut zu hvide sande (weißer sand). Ein kind muss ja einen namen haben.

Du musst ja eine schüppe mitnehmen, wenn du über 30 m tiefe kommen willst, das gleiche in der ostsee, aber die ist überall nicht tief, wenigsten wo ich geangelt habe bzw. getaucht.
Ja Okram hat in meiner gegenwart es bewiesen - das habe ich gesehen, wobei ich auf der schleuse rumgeklettert bin und die meeäschen beobachtet habe - ich glaube sogar. dass ich sie ihm am haken getrieben habe. :q:q
Der tag wird kommen, dass die meeräschen schneller am haken gehen, über futter kann man viel erreichen. Wobei momentan ja nicht viele meeräschen dort in ufernähe ihre bahnen ziehen.

@ Juppi
Uwe, ich versuche doch immer, dass ich mich anständig benehme - habe sogar die seekranke frau geholfen, dass sie nicht stolpert über die bodenkante zur bordtoilette - bin aber nicht mit reingegangen. Als ich es dann rumpeln hörte, dachte ich sie wäre mit dem kopf im topf gefallen, zum glück lag sie zwischen wand und toilette - so schön kann eine seefahrt sein.
Unser lagefeuer ist ja inzwischen sehr bekannt und eine tradition geworden und oft wird uns als erstes die frage gestellt, ein lagerfeuer machen wir aber doch auch. 

Wenn du mit kinder unterwegs bist, möchten die natürlich erfolge sehen, da ist ja der hering und der hornhecht ideal geeignet. Ich gehe auch nur immer 2 std angeln, so ab 17 Uhr im frühjahr, wenn ich auf hering oder hornhecht gehe - dann habe ich genug. Wenn ich den ganzen tag angeln würde, hätte ich drei eimer voll - was soll ich damit. 
Gruß

@ mottejm
Ich habe auch nur eine makrelentour gemacht. Die brandungswellen bei der ausfahrt aus den hafen (lange mole) haben schon 25% der angler flach gelegt - die hatten nur noch eins im kopf, wie kann ich das überleben. Eine frau machte filmaufnahmen vom mann und kind - bei der zweiten welle rutschte sie schon übers deck und ich konnte noch rechtzeitig die kamera fangen. War herrlich und es wurde auch gut gefangen - waren etwa eine seemeile draußen. Dort auf der fahrt d.h. vor hvide sande, habe ich zum ersten mal basstölpel gesehen, die um unser boot schwammen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ mottejm
Ich habe auch nur eine makrelentour gemacht. Die brandungswellen bei der ausfahrt aus den hafen (lange mole) haben schon 25% der angler flach gelegt - die hatten nur noch eins im kopf, wie kann ich das überleben. Eine frau machte filmaufnahmen vom mann und kind - bei der zweiten welle rutschte sie schon übers deck und ich konnte noch rechtzeitig die kamera fangen. War herrlich und es wurde auch gut gefangen - waren etwa eine seemeile draußen. Dort auf der fahrt d.h. vor hvide sande, *habe ich zum ersten mal basstölpel gesehen, die um unser boot schwammen.[/*QUOTE]


Hallo Otto,#h

ist das jetzt der neue Begriff für über Bord gegangene Turis?|supergri


----------



## AAlfänger (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo zusammen,
wie sieht es denn im Moment in Hvide Sande aus? Wir kriegen hier in Norddeutschland eine Wahrnung nach der anderen! Nicht das wir im Mai 2014 dort nichts mehr vorfinden! Hoffentlich geht es glimpflich aus, da wir alls Küstenbewohner ja kennen, welche Auswirkungen Wind und Wasser haben können!

Gruß AAlfänger#6


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> *wie sieht es denn im Moment in Hvide Sande aus?* Wir kriegen hier in Norddeutschland eine Wahrnung nach der anderen! Nicht das wir im Mai 2014 dort nichts mehr vorfinden! Hoffentlich geht es glimpflich aus, da wir alls Küstenbewohner ja kennen, welche Auswirkungen Wind und Wasser haben können!
> 
> Gruß AAlfänger#6


 

Ich habe es soeben in 5 Sekunden über Google erfahren.:m


----------



## Angelprofesor (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> *Ich habe es soeben in 5 Sekunden über Gooble erfahren.*:m


 
#h Hallo j.Breithardt;und wie sieht aus zu Zeit in Hvide Sande ?. |kopfkrat

Gruß aus Kroatien, #g
Vladi


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> #h Hallo j.Breithardt;und wie sieht aus zu Zeit in Hvide Sande ?. |kopfkrat
> 
> Gruß aus Kroatien, #g
> Vladi


 



Hei, du "alter" Schluckspecht.|supergri
Zur Zeit soll es recht dunkel sein. :m
#g


----------



## Angelprofesor (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hei, du "alter" Schluckspecht.|supergri
> *Zur Zeit soll es recht dunkel sein.* :m
> #g


 
#c Haben die dort kein Licht, oder wassss ???. |muahah:


----------



## LAC (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Jürgen Breithardt
Jürgen, die basstölpel, die ich gesehen habe und bei der makrelentour um die solea schwammen bzw. begleitet haben, waren keine über bord gegangenen turis, sondern vögel.
Wobei sie farblich etwas ähnlichkeit mit den angelturisten an bord hatten, sie hatten auch ein weißes gesicht und das leicht gelbliche köpfchen bei den vögeln, war bei den turis die abgewischte kotze. 

Der orkan wird erst um 4.00 Uhr in der früh hvide sande erreichen - momentan ist noch die ruhe vor dem sturm. Ich glaube nicht, dass in hvide sande viel pasiert, da hvide sande gerade einen neuen hafen bekommen hat, wo jetzt auch überseedampfer einlaufen und anlegen können. Es soll ein sicherer hafen geworden sein, wo bei einem orkan auch noch schiffe einlaufen können, dieses ist sehr gut.
Erstaunt war ich, als man mir berichtet, dass man glaubt, dass jetzt auch die hochseetrawler aus dem Eismeer kommen und ihre fische in hvide sande löschen.|supergri|supergri Hanstholm im norden wird einfach übersprungen. Ich hoffe ja nicht das ein kapitän den autopilot auf kurs süd eingestellt hat und ist bei der langen fahrt eingeschlafen und wundert sich dass er in cuxhaven gelandet ist - dann muss er wieder zurück fahren, da da keine fischhallen mehr sind. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CWyw_UChhk


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Angelprofesor schrieb:


> #c Haben die dort kein Licht, oder wassss ???. |muahah:


 

Vladi,#h

solltest du jemals später als September nach HS kommen, so bringe bitte genug Batterien für die Taschenlampe mit.
Die über gebliebenen kannst du für richtig dickes Geld vor Ort verkaufen. :q:q:q


----------



## LAC (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Vladi und Jürgen und alle anderen

 Hier sieht man es live.

http://live.waves4you.de/ucam/hvide_sande_north.html

http://live.waves4you.de/ucam/hvide_sande_west.html

 Gruß


----------



## elwiss (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Unglaublich :

http://dagbladetringskjern.dk/foto/johannes-tarps-fotos#slide-1

http://dagbladetringskjern.dk/foto/fotogalleri-glimt-fra-tidligere-storme

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUAkQ9TbQ4o

Und hier fällt die Schule aus bei 13m/sec...

Hoffentlich keine Verletzten oder schlimmer, so ein Mist kurz vor Weihnachten, bin echt geschockt und in Gedanken bei den Einheimischen.

Gruß

Björn


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



elwiss schrieb:


> Unglaublich :
> 
> http://dagbladetringskjern.dk/foto/johannes-tarps-fotos#slide-1
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Björn,#h

ich habe vor Jahren meinen Wagen gerade noch nach einen längeren Spaziergang retten können. Als ich losging, stand das Wasser noch 2 Meter unterhalb der Fischhalle. Beim abholen war das Wasser am Seitenschweller.
Am folgenden Morgen war ich noch mal an de Fischhalle um zu schauen. Das Wasser hatte in etwa 1,70m Markierungen an der Fischhalle zurück gelassen. Kommt halt immer wieder mal vor.:m


----------



## LAC (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ elwiss

Björn, der sturm hat ganz schön gewütet, so wie ich gehört habe soll hier in der region, eine ältere dame dabei umgekommen sein, da sie mit dem fahrzeug unterwegs war und sich das schauspiel mit tochter mal aus der nähe anschauen wollte - etwas leichtsinnig.
Das problem bei diesem sturm war, dass der wind zuerst von südwest über einen längeren Zeitraum von mittags an bis in den frühen abendstunden kam - da war ich in henne strand und in vejers, habe mal nach dem rechten geschaut beim ferienhaus - da war alles noch ok und nur wenige tannen sind umgefallen auf einer strecke von 35 km. Dann trat ruhe ein un in der nacht kam der wind mit hagel und schnee von nordwest aber sehr heftig. Dieses hat spuren hinterlassen, reichlich dächer abgedeckt und bäume entwurzelt. Auch an unseren häusern, ist ein kleiner schaden entstanden d.h fünf, sechs dachziegel sind verrutscht bzw. vom dach gefallen.
Betreffend hvide sande ist hochwasser ja normal, wenn dann noch dabei ein orkan angesagt ist und dieser über mehrere stunden dauert, da kann der wasserstand nicht in einer tide wieder normal sein, bei ebbe kann das wasser gar nicht weglaufen - da kommt die nächste flut schon.

Der supermarkt in hvide sande steht ständig unter wasser, dort ist ja auch eine markierungssäule,, wo alle hochwasser pegelstände angegeben sind und es ist keine seltenheit, dort Markierungen zwischen 1 - 2 m höhe zu sehen. Auf dem parkplatz wo früher die telefonzelle war, daneben ist ein häuserblock gebaut worden, wo auch ein restaurant und geschäfte sich angesiedelt haben. Die müssen damit rechnen und haben ja an den türen extra schienen, wo sie schutzplatten einlassen können - trotzdem steht es unter wasser - das ist normal. Da dieses gebiet ständig bei hochwasser überflutet wird, so wie es auch die menschen am rhein und nebenflüssen kennen. 
Wer dort wohnt, muss es im kauf nehmen bzw. sich davor schützen oder wegziehen aber nicht schimpfen. Wobei das hochwasser am rhein und nebenflüsse ich nicht vergleiche mit dem in hvide sande, denn dieses hat zum teil der mensch in schuld, da er die ökologisch wichtigen talauen zum teil bebaut hat, die förmlich wie ein schwamm gearbeitet haben indem sie wasser aufnehmen und langsam abgeben. Das ist leider nicht mehr der fall, alles ist betoniert und man hat förmlich ein wasserkanal gebaut.
In hvide sande ist es etwas anders, da kommt durch die erwärmung das sogenannt jahrhunderthochwasser, erscheint inzwischen alle 1o jahre. 
Weil wir menschen, halt weltmeister im fummeln sind.

Was ich nicht verstehe ist, dass diese schiffe an land lagen - nach dem, was man mir gesagt hat, soll dieser neue hafen förmlich stumsicher sein, d.h. dass auch bei sturm noch schiffe einlaufen können - was früher nicht der fall war - und halt auch sicher liegen können.
Denn 1,5 m über hochwasser ist zwar viel - aber nichts, wenn ich den tiedenhub von den orkney inseln betrachte oder im engl. kanal wo 5 m normal ist und auch noch die gößten strömungen vorkommen. 
Ich glaube, dass sie die schiffe nicht am richtigen platz gebracht haben bzw. mit schürbänder festgemacht haben bzw. ihre befestigungs klampen für taue, aus dem holz oder deck gerissen wurden, weil auf diesen booten ja alles vom feinsten ist - z.b. die getränke.
 Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



LAC schrieb:


> @ elwiss
> 
> Björn, der sturm hat ganz schön gewütet, so wie ich gehört habe soll hier in der region, eine ältere dame dabei umgekommen sein, da sie mit dem fahrzeug unterwegs war und sich das schauspiel mit tochter mal aus der nähe anschauen wollte - etwas leichtsinnig.
> Das problem bei diesem sturm war, dass der wind zuerst von südwest über einen längeren Zeitraum von mittags an bis in den frühen abendstunden kam - da war ich in henne strand und in vejers, habe mal nach dem rechten geschaut beim ferienhaus - da war alles noch ok und nur wenige tannen sind umgefallen auf einer strecke von 35 km. Dann trat ruhe ein un in der nacht kam der wind mit hagel und schnee von nordwest aber sehr heftig. Dieses hat spuren hinterlassen, reichlich dächer abgedeckt und bäume entwurzelt. Auch an unseren häusern, ist ein kleiner schaden entstanden d.h fünf, sechs dachziegel sind verrutscht bzw. vom dach gefallen.
> ...


 


Hallo Otto,#h

bei den engl. Kanalinseln kann die Tide über 10m betragen.
Ich bin schon mit Gummistiefeln durchs Hafenbecken gelaufen und habe Köder gesucht.:m


----------



## LAC (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,#h
> 
> bei den engl. Kanalinseln kann die Tide über 10m betragen.
> Ich bin schon mit Gummistiefeln durchs Hafenbecken gelaufen und habe Köder gesucht.:m


 
Hallo Jürgen, inzwischen ist der orkan vorbei und wir haben momentan hier eine fantastische schneelandschaft und es ist um die 0 grad. 
Dieses tägliche schauspiel im engl. kanal ist schon beachtlich und man muss sich darauf einstellen, denn ich habe schon boote von den freizeitkapitänen an der kaimauer hängen gesehen, da sie den tidenhub nicht berücksichtigt haben. die hingen zum teil verkehrt rum an der wand, weil der hafen trocken fällt.

Ich glaube ich hatte dir dieses schon mal gesagt, da ich vorher eine woche auf texel war und bin von dort nach frankreich gefahren und landete in cherbourg bzw. auderville / cap de la hague - dort hing ein boot an der mauer.
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Auderville
http://www.cap-cotentin.de/entdecken/die-naturgebiete/goury-kap-la-hague

Dort ist auf den klippen wo auch der leuchtturm steht, eine rettungsstation und bei ebbe, wird das rettungsboot aus dem wasser geholt über schienen und beim einsatz, wird es von den klippen die etwa 20 m hoch sind, 200 m über die felsen, auf schienen ins wasser gelassen.
Gefährlich ecke für segler, durch die starken strömungen die dort sind - habe mal die herren von der rettungsstation besucht und ein blick ins einsatzbuch gemacht, wie oft sie über SOS gerufen werden und rausfahren - unvorstellbar. Sind ständig im einsatz, interessant ist zu wissen, dass es meisten nur hobbysegler sind, die Probleme haben - dieses konnte ich im einsatzbuch an den eintragungen bzw. nummern der boote erkennen, da vor der nummer ein zeichen für den bootstyp steht, z.b. "Y" ist immer eine yacht/ privatboot und "MS" ein motorschiff.

Habe reichlich schalentiere dort gegessen 

Zurück zum orkan, die meisten sind ja versichert und da wird wenn alles korrekt läuft förmlich aus alt neu gemacht. Bei einigen kommt sicherlich ein orkan zur richtigen zeit  und einige laufen sicherlich noch nach draußen und pusten, damit der orkan noch stärker wird, da sie noch etwas altes sehen, was normal auch neu gemacht werden müsste  
Das macht aber keiner aus hvide sande.

Jedoch hat er einen grossen schaden in dänemark angeichtet.
Hier einige fotos.
http://www.bt.dk/danmark/se-alle-bi...g-enorme-oedelaeggelser-efter-bodil#slide-129


----------



## mathei (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

hey, nach einem schönem pfingsturlaub mit reichlich hering sollte eigentlich im Oktober noch mal ein Urlaub angesagt sein. wurde leider nix draus. nun geht es im Februar noch mal hoch.
was geht dort am meer. platte, mefo, dorsch ?


----------



## AAlfänger (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo zusammen,
Nachdem hier schon so eine Ruhe eingekehrt ist, möchte ich hier allen Hvide Sande Fans ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr wünschen! Insbesondere LAC, der uns alle mit vielen und sehr guten Informationen versorgt. Dafür nochmal ein großes Danke#h
Ansonsten hoffe ich auf ein gutes Jahr 2014 mit Gesundheit und erfolgreiches Angeln in Hvide Sande!

Gruß AAlfänger#h#h#h


----------



## LAC (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Hallo,
 ich wünsche auch allen mitgliedern,  aber auch den stillen lesern, die keine mitglieder sind, ein gesegnetes weihnachtsfest und ein guten rutsch ins neue jahr, gesundheit und dass euer traum in erfüllug geht.

 Inzwischen hat dieser verrückte hvide sande thread - der ja inzwischen zu den ganz großen hier im board zählt - sich einen  festen platz im anglerboard erobert. 
 Es ist der verdienst der mitglieder, die sich hier aktiv mit wort und bild beteiligt haben - dafür möchte ich ein dank aussprechen. Danke - es war super!
 Das erfreuliche ist, hier läuft alles ganz locker ab und wir haben es genommen wie es kam, ob fachlich oder laienhaft, das war egal, dieses macht den thread so farbenfroh, so soll es auch bleiben.
 Inzwischen sind über den hvide sande thread, freundschaften geschlossen worden, aber auch ein jährliches bordietreffen wurde ins leben gerufen.
 All dieses sind positive zeichen, dass unser thread richtig läuft, denn die zahlen sprechen eine deutliche sprache. 
 Ich hoffe, dass einige stillen leser sich im nächsten jahr aktiv hier im thread beteiligen, damit er noch farbenfroher wird. 
 Werde in der silvesternacht ein großes feuer anzünden und mit knallfrösche die bösen geister vertreiben - es besteht also keine gefahr - ihr könnt schreiben was ihr wollt. 

 Besinnliche tage und rutscht gut rein !


----------



## mathei (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



mathei schrieb:


> hey, nach einem schönem pfingsturlaub mit reichlich hering sollte eigentlich im Oktober noch mal ein Urlaub angesagt sein. wurde leider nix draus. nun geht es im Februar noch mal hoch.
> was geht dort am meer. platte, mefo, dorsch ?



keine um die jahreszeit dort schon im meer geangelt


----------



## LAC (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ mathei
ich habe im februar schon mal im meer geangelt - in unterschiedlichen ländern, meist in wärmeren aber auch in hvide sande, wobei ich mich daran noch gut erinnern kann, da es reichlich kalt war. Mein zeilfisch war dorsch, da die etwas größeren im winter zur küste kommen. Habe jedoch keinen gefangen, da ich nach kurzer zeit kein bock mehr hatte und in einer warmen stube in hvuide sande einen kaffee vorgezogen habe.
Ja, was kannst du fangen im februar im meer ? Wie du es schon erwähnt hast, platte, kabeljau und mefos  wenn alles gut läuft und es eisfrei ist.


----------



## anschmu (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Wünsche euch allen ein Frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch !


----------



## mathei (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

na dann schau ich mal was läuft. ist ja auch wetter abhängig.

schliesse mich den weihnachtswünschen hier an. #h


----------



## Harti (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



mathei schrieb:


> keine um die jahreszeit dort schon im meer geangelt



Hey Mathei,

ich glaube du bist einer der ersten Angler die im Februar ihr Glück in HS versuchen. Bin gespannt auf deinen Bericht!#6

Seit vielen Jahren bin ich mehrmals im Jahr in HS, aber den Februar habe ich bis jetzt gemieden. Zu der Zeit ist bekanntermaßen auch in HS tiefster Winter mit Temperaturen zum Teil weit, sehr weit unter 0°C.

Zu den Angelmöglichkeiten im Februar:|kopfkrat

das Meer - Dorsch, Plattfisch und Co. sind im Laichgeschäft, oder gerade fertig oder kurz davor, also voller Laich oder total abgemagert. Mefo´s, na ja, der ein oder andere Überspringer wäre möglich, aber die Chance darauf wage ich nicht prozentual zu beziffern. Liegt wahrscheinlich im Bereich eines 6er im Lotto. Für die bekannten Schwarmfische Hering und Hornie ist das Wasser noch viel zu kalt.#d

der Ford - bietet schöne Möglichkeiten auf Hecht und Barsch, ist aber im Februar oft vereist!#d

die Auen - haben Schonzeit.#d 

Bleiben noch die FoPu´s - sind aufgrund der geringen Urlaber-/Anglerdichte nicht besetzt und wahrscheinlich auch zugefroren.#d

Hab ich was vergessen?

Ich glaube da bleibt nicht mehr viel zum Angeln übrig im Februar. Es kann natürlich sein, dass uns die Klimaerwärmung eines besseren belehrt und im Februar schon Wassertenperaturen jenseits der 4°C vorkommen. Da könnte der Hering tatsächlich schon auftauchen.#c

Empfehlen kann ich ausgedehnte Spaziergänge am Meer und kuschlige Abende vor dem Kamin.:l Vielleicht auch Montagen bauen für die wärmere Jahreszeit und die Haken anspitzen. 

Sicher ist auf jeden Fall, du hast freie Auswahl bei den Ferienhäusern mit Top Ausstattung und unschlagbaren Preisen und kaum Nachbarn mit grossen frei laufenden Hunden zu befüchten.

In diesem Sinne, eine frohe Weihnacht und einen guten Rutsch der gesamten HS Gemeinde.#h

@ Otto
wann machst du den neuen Trööt auf?:g

Gruss
Torsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

@ Otto
wann machst du den neuen Trööt auf?:g

Gruss
Torsten[/QUOTE]


Torsten,#h

mach mal die Augen auf. :m


----------



## Harti (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> @ Otto
> wann machst du den neuen Trööt auf?:g
> 
> Gruss
> Torsten


 

Torsten,#h

mach mal die Augen auf. :m[/QUOTE]

Hey Jürgen,

hab ich es denn schon wieder verpasst?

Torsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*



Harti schrieb:


> Torsten,#h
> 
> mach mal die Augen auf. :m


 
Hey Jürgen,

*hab ich es denn schon wieder verpasst?*

Torsten[/QUOTE]


Lesen macht das Leben leichter.


----------



## okram24 (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Ich wünsche Allen erholsame und gesegnete Feiertage!


----------



## Michael_05er (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Auch ich wünsche allen Hvide Sande Fans ein frohes und gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest. Einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr natürlich auch und alles Gute für 2014. Auf dass wie alle noch oft rund um Hvide Sande die Angel schwingen können!
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## porscher (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Auch ich wünsche euch allen vor allem ein gesundes Jahr 2014!
Denn unsere Gusundheit ist das höchste Gut! Alles andere und auch die wichtige Frage " Otto, ist der Hering schon da?" wird sich zur gegebener Zeit klären.

Ich wünsche allen ein gesegnetes und besinnliches Fest!!!


----------



## Jose (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2013*

Wie gewünscht wird der 2013er geschlossen !

Da gehts weiter: Hvide Sande 2014


----------

